# RAW 1000 Discussion Thread- Nostalgic Fuckery, Hand Henry and Boners



## Emberdon

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I just want a Rock/HHH/Austin/Taker segment to close the show. Thats all I care about.

Fuck Lesnar.


----------



## forzaitalia2012

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What I want, on this show. Is not for an little girl, to be the highlight of the night. Also want an interaction between, Austin and Punk to set up their wrestlemania match. As well as, the debut of Dean Ambrose. Also want an shocking ending, which leaves us stunned,good PPV type matches as this an big time show.It should have an big time, feel to it just like Slammiversary did. The ending should also spark, an new era and generation into the WWE, for the next couple of years. I want legends that have not been on screen, in recent years too come on the show, as well.Of course this is WWE and the show will be junk, and the shocking ending will be, Ryback Winning the WWE and World title. As well as awful backstage, comedy skits with Hornswoggle and Santino.Also the big match, for this raw will be Tensai VS Cena.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Emberdon said:


> I just want a *Rock/HHH/Austin/Taker segment to close the show.* Thats all I care about.
> 
> Fuck Lesnar.


That would be nice, for me, even Rock/HHH will do. I wanna see something set the way for a good storyline, that will put the title in the ME and make it the main focus again. But Lesnar and HHH must happen so the title will take a back seat for a bit longer most likely. Unless Cena enters the title scene again. Also, if they have some solid plans for Dean, then bring it on. (Y)


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I want puppies - I'm guessing it won't happen
I want a Piper's Pit with CM Punk, AJ, Daniel Bryan - could happen
I want Undertaker/Lesnar face off - could happen
I want John Cena to retire - not gonna happen, but a guy can dream
I want that new title belt - should happen
I want a world champ belt to change hands - could happen
I want Austin and Rock to do...whatever the hell they wanna do - could happen
I want Natalya to actually have a match on Raw (preferably longer than 2 minutes) - won't happen
I want HHH and HBK to come out and announce the PG era is officially over and WWE will be TV 14 from now on - won't happen
I want to see Steph and her phony fun bags - should happen
I want Jericho and Rock to do that thing with Santino where they can't get his name right - hilarious, prolly won't happen

That's all I can think of for now


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I want The Rock,Stone Cold,and Brock Lesnar to make appearances and if the CM Punk/Stone Cold rumors are true then a segment with Punk/Austin would be great.
And maybe they'll do a battle royal like the one at RAW 15th anniversary.
Oh yeah and most importantly I want a Lita and Edge segment.

Hopefully the show will have a great crowd and doesn't disappoint like RAW's 900th episode did.

Cant think of anything else at the moment...


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



WWEedgeLitaR101 said:


> Hopefully the show will have a great crowd and doesn't disappoint like RAW's 900th episode did.


Where is the show gonna be?


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Hades1313 said:


> Where is the show gonna be?


I think its St.Louis


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

At the end of raw I want one legend in the ring interrupted by another legend, then that legend interrupted by another legend and so on, till we have the whole ring filled with them celebrating, until Austin stuns them all. The end lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Punk/Austin is all I give a shit about.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Promises to be one hell of a show, not bothered about getting my hopes up for it because I know they'll deliver...

:vince


----------



## hhh4scu

*Should Undertaker main event the 1,000th episode of Raw?*

If I can take you guys on a brief history lesson, The Undertaker main evented the very first!! edition of Monday night Raw.

I think they should do an epic main event match....Like... Undertaker vs. John Cena!!!

They can make it as if Undertaker is coming back full time, challenges Cena to the match, and the end has Brock lesnar destroy Taker sending him off for a few months and setting up their match for Wrestlemania 29 next year.

Idk just thinking lol.


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: Should Undertaker main event the 1,000th episode of Raw?*



hhh4scu said:


> If I can take you guys on a brief history lesson, The Undertaker main evented the very first!! edition of Monday night Raw.
> 
> I think they should do an epic main event match....Like... Undertaker vs. John Cena!!!
> 
> They can make it as if Undertaker is coming back full time, challenges Cena to the match, and the end has Brock lesnar destroy Taker sending him off for a few months and setting up their match for Wrestlemania 29 next year.
> 
> Idk just thinking lol.



Throwing away a John Cena vs Undertaker match on free tv would be one of the dumbest things the WWE could possibly do.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Should Undertaker main event the 1,000th episode of Raw?*

It would take him three hours just to do his entrance.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Hell yes he should main event it. Its gonna be interesting to see how he is used but IMO if hes gonna be there he better be used the right way. He is a huge part of the success of RAW and WWE in general, should be treated that way. So what if his entrance is long? He is The Undertaker for fucks sake, not Dolph Ziggler... Nuff said.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Taker vs. Kane! One Last Time!


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I just hope the show is good because it seems like they're coasting like fuck right now until they get there. A couple of nostalgia pops alone it'll do it for me quite honestly. Haven't seen Austin in a while so that'll be cool to see if he shows up. I'll say it again if Damien Demento doesn't show up I'll be pissed.

I'm" guessing... Usual legends + Austin, Taker, Michaels, Lesnar (?), Rock (?), Stratus, Lita, Edge... jesus all of these people are too predictable I want another Vader surprise.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I want:
Orginal DX.
DX/Bret segment.
Undertaker/Kane or Lesnar segment.
Rock/Jericho segment.
E & C segment.
First Brock/Heyman promo.
Foley/Ambrose feud begins.
VKM, Austin, Cena, and Rock promo to close show.
Punk/Austin.
Flair's return.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Honestly, since I know it's gonna be filled with segments with past stars and shit, all I really want is Dean Ambrose to debut. Like, literally I would be completely content with a Tensai and ADR vs. Cena and Sheamus iron man tag team match main event if dean ambrose debuted that night. It is something I've been hoping for for a long time now, and it would make such an impact. Having him just debut and cut a promo shitting on a legend would be fucking amazing and would interest casual for sure, cause he looks psycho, and it'd interest the fuck out of people. He's special on the mic, like, legit. Cena and Punk are following him on Twitter, Punk called him WWE's "secret weapon", there HAS to be something huge planned for him. There's no way they wouldn't let him only wrestle dark matches and shit if they aren't planning something big.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Should Undertaker main event the 1,000th episode of Raw?*



blarg_ said:


> Throwing away a John Cena vs Undertaker match on free tv would be one of the dumbest things the WWE could possibly do.


Nobody says it has to be a clean ending. And they did already do a tag match on free tv featuring Taker/Cena vs DX (vs Jericho/Show) which ended with Taker tombstoning Cena.


What better time to have a huge match on free tv than on the biggest episode in the history of Monday Night Raw.

Also, can we get a non spoiler thread for Raw 1000 as well?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I'd like to see Undertaker and Bret somewhere in there.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

All legends to admit how poor the currrent product has become.


----------



## mellison24

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Punk and Austin segment going well. Jericho (or A.N.Other current star, or past heel such as JBL) comes out, slagging off both men. Austin stuns them to a huge pop. Gets the beer and offers to Punk. Punk rejects and gets stunned. If you want to see Stone Cold face CM Punk at Wrestlemania 29, gimme a hell yeah (HELL YEAH) And that's the bottom line cos-

Ziggler cracks Austin over the head with his MITB briefcase, ZigZag's the already stunned Punk and cashes in on him. We have the fued for Mania, and a new champ! Was gunna suggest Rhodes, but I feel Ziggy (of the 2) would gain most from association with a moment like that. Rhodes will always get his push due to being both a 3rd generation wrestler AND actually a great one.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Lol, Austin will never make a segment with the vanilla midget Punk.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

30 Minute Santino Segment...


----------



## mellison24

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hemen said:


> Lol, Austin will never make a segment with the vanilla midget Punk.


Funny that he's stated in 4 DIFFERENT interviews in the last 2 years that if he returned to the ring, Punk would be top of his list to work with (amongst the current stars). I think his word is better than yours.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Should Undertaker main event the 1,000th episode of Raw?*



blarg_ said:


> Throwing away a John Cena vs Undertaker match on free tv would be one of the dumbest things the WWE could possibly do.


For such a huge show I don't think it would be considered "throwing it away". They should go all out for Raw 1000, not half-ass it by thinking about a PPV in the future, but I do agree that Cena/Taker would be a huge PPV draw or a rainy-day TV draw that they might want to save for another time.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



mellison24 said:


> Funny that he's stated in 4 DIFFERENT interviews in the last 2 years that if he returned to the ring, Punk would be top of his list to work with (amongst the current stars). I think his word is better than yours.


WHAT, dammit you have no evidence. 

Show me evidence!


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hemen said:


> Lol, Austin will never make a segment with the vanilla midget Punk.


:lol they've already been in a segment together on WWE TV

Epic Fail is Epic (Y)


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



A-C-P said:


> :lol they've already been in a segment together on WWE TV
> 
> Epic Fail is Epic (Y)


No, it's not a fail. I trolled. Heard of that word before?

I have been aware of some of the interviews Austin has said that he wants to have a match again Punk.

I only trolled to see if you guys would believe me and reply, and you did.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hemen said:


> No, it's not a fail. I trolled. Heard of that word before?
> 
> I have been aware of some of the interviews Austin has said that he wants to have a match again Punk.
> 
> I only trolled to see if you guys would believe me and reply, and you did.


:lol yes i've heard of the word and its a cop-out to claim that after someone calls you out on your lie.

But by all means keep admitting to trolling and baiting the admins really love that stuff (Y)


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



A-C-P said:


> :lol yes i've heard of the word and its a cop-out to claim that after someone calls you out on your lie.
> 
> But by all means keep admitting to trolling and baiting the admins really love that stuff (Y)


I did troll, why do you think i write on threads stuff like "Won't happen till he gets raped by monkeys and lick The Rocks candy ass live on Monday Night Raw". 


I was trolling, but when you said that it was a fail. I had to explain that i was trolling in order to try to not get negative reps.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

OK just stop the trolling/baiting now and let's get back to discussing Raw 1000. 

This is a warning btw.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

We will all be disappointed.

I will say it now.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hemen said:


> No, it's not a fail. I trolled. Heard of that word before?
> 
> I have been aware of some of the interviews Austin has said that he wants to have a match again Punk.
> 
> I only trolled to see if you guys would believe me and reply, and you did.


You're a fucking moron.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



optikk sucks said:


> We will all be disappointed.
> 
> I will say it now.


I have a bad feeling this post is accurate. Though if we can prevent from building it up as possibly being great maybe we can avoid this.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Lets just say if we hype this 1000th episode too much, it will be a disappointment. Even if it's advertised like crazy by WWE, we should treat it like any other RAW episode.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Sucks we won't get to see guys like RVD and Angle on the show.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

hitman/hbk/austin/rock/undertaker/hhh to have a ladder match, i no its never gonna happen instead we will get this:cena


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Really hope THE ROCK will be involved on the show, but seeing as Rock's so important to WWE, he has to be.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If Rock does anything it'll just be cutting a Promo or a segment. He already said he's not gonna be back "full"(using this LOOSELY) time until early next year


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I hope Crash Holly returns. Where's he been?


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I think he's one of the most likely to show up tbh


----------



## HookerSS2010

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

At the end, all the Attitude Era Guys come out, one by one first it will be like Triple H, complaioning about the law suit. Then BAM Rocks music hits, the crowd goes WILD! Disses triple H on how he was such a bad ass now has turned into a little pussy in a suit. Then BAM HBK comes out crowd goes wild and he complains about the the rock and how he left etc, then he boats about how he beat Hogan Austin and CENA, then BAM Hogan music hits and the crowd GOES INSTANSE but, he is silent, then you hear NWO theme go off and out comes NASH and Hall! THE CROWD IS ALL ON THEIR FEET!!! They walk to the ring then BAM it goes Dark and Sting music hits out of no where and he is no where to be seen then camera aims up and there he is coming down on a rope all old school, Everyone is speechless at this time. Even the NWO sting hits the ring about to say something then DONG DONG undertaker music hits. The crowd is NUTS! then Austingmusic hits and idk from there but all the A/E era in one ring then Teddy comes out, Battle Royal PLAYAS


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

-Trish Stratus and Lita comes back and puts over Layla, then Kharma comes out and destroys all three of them.
-Jack Swagger vs. The Great Khali in a danceoff.
-John Cena vs. Big Show in a Last Man Standing Match
-Sheamus wins against somebody
-HBK & HHH do a cheesy backstage DX segment with Hornswoggle and Lesnar comes out of nowhere and obliterates all three of them only for DX to no sell and come out at the end of the show for a RAW tribute.
-All the big stars come out for the RAW tribute only for Daniel Bryan to interfere and boast about how he is a bigger star than everyone combined followed by his Yes schtick.
-Undertaker comes out and does his one knee pose to end the show.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



superfudge said:


> I hope Crash Holly returns. Where's he been?


He's been dead for almost 9 years.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Im hoping they keep all the bullshit(Brodus Clay, Santino/Ricardo segments, Cena vs Cole, "Primetime playas", etc) all the HELL OF THIS SHOW!!!


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

There's two things I'm almost 100% positive will happen...

1. Kharma will return. Assuming she doesn't at MITB.

2. The will unveil the new WWE Champ belt. Can't think of any other time they'd do it.


----------



## Wtkace

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If they let Cena get beat up by Brock ( like what happen before Extreme Rules ), this will be fxxking hilarious, sadly they already use this segment. Let me get this straight, The rock will likely to appear on the titantron to address the fans, maybe Stone cold will appear, maybe not, like most user who leave they comment here, dont be so excited about this, this is not the first time WWE let us down , I still cant beileve Wrestlemania 28 opening without fireworks, noob, WWE without fireworks opening just like watching a cartoon show, ( main superhero Cena) . With this I fully believe that WWE gonna let Cena rules the 1000th RAW, seems they dont a damn about throwing 5 million for a Jobber, we might have a chance to see Mr. Cena to beat up maybe Johnny Ace again, maybe this time he will feed him with a cake. Undertaker will only come out less than 15 min, DX might reunite, Vince come out and kiss the kids AXX, Brodus come out and say happy mothers day to the fans, santino will act like snake again, basically just a lump sum of what we had watch recently, trust me, NTG special will happen , I guarantee you guys, the only thing they can make it right is not to let Cena to close the show while let the future ,Brock Lesnar to do that( even they do that, they still will let cena to perform in dark match afterwards to send crowd home "happily" ).


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins in the main event with Stone Cold and the Rock in their respective corners. Then the ascension debuts acompanied to the ring by the undertaker. A new era begins.

But then the new guys turn heel and start beating up the legends. This creates an over a year long feud that culminates at WM30 with Ambrose/Rollins vs Cena/Punk with Austin as referee for the Undisputed Tag Team Titles.

I'm pretty sure this is what will happen.


----------



## ogorodnikov

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Muhammad Hassan. just one last time. 

ONE. LAST. TIME.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The guy doesn't want to wrestle anymore. He has said it more than once.


----------



## Goralido

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I think the rumors are made true that on Raw's 1000 th episode there could be a return of former wrestlers and current. It was rumored once that much returns will come but on wwe.com they dont want to say which are the returns. Take a look at Raw wikipedia's site.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

"I'd like to announce that this will be the last episode of Raw..."

#dream


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

It better be full of legends and no jobbers like santino, Ryder etc.

I would mark for a segment where you have taker, hbk, hhh, Austin, foley and the rock in one ring. Now that would be epic.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I was brainstorming ideas for the show a couple of weeks ago, and I started to wonder how they're going fit this into just a 3-hour show...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Ambrose.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Emberdon said:


> I just want a Rock/HHH/Austin/Taker segment to close the show. Thats all I care about.
> 
> Fuck Lesnar.


Add HBK to that mix, and I would agree. They could sit and discuss their matches with one another with fans and it would be fucking cool. Or just promo and shit all over each other, fight, have someone shitty group come to the ring to fights for attention, and each guy lands finishers on each of the bozos that make it to the ring. 

Be fucking awesome, no doubt.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

You guys are expecting too much from wwe. I doubt that undertaker and the rock will even be on the show


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Tony Tornado said:


> Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins in the main event with Stone Cold and the Rock in their respective corners. Then the ascension debuts acompanied to the ring by the undertaker. A new era begins.
> 
> But then the new guys turn heel and start beating up the legends. This creates an over a year long feud that culminates at WM30 with Ambrose/Rollins vs Cena/Punk with Austin as referee for the Undisputed Tag Team Titles.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is what will happen.


I'm pretty sure you scored some good LSD or mushrooms, and hope you got a goo deal on them.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Laurinaitis returns to interrupt a Punk/Cena promo(for their match at SummerSlam , and says that he's come back to finally get his revenge on the two by hiring the APA to take them out. Cue Punk/Cena vs. Bradshaw/Farooq tag match. Punk and Cena win, and the APA attack Laurinaits post-match.

Also, HHH/Taker main events, and Lesnar destroys them both to end the show, building up his match with Haitch at SS while simultaneously planting the seeds for Lesnar/Taker at WM.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I want this show NOT to suck.

The End.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I haven't seen proof from observer that Punk/Cena is going to happen, someone just linked the website but not the article. Whatever though, Ambrose has to happen.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

This Raw will be much better if Austin and Rock come back at the same night.
Vince you better do that.


----------



## mdieselone

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

That "Riot" song from SVR 2007 would fit nicely as a new theme for Raw imo.


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Yeah, I'm just excited for Ambrose. If he doesn't debut, i'll be sadness.


----------



## Kane>All

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

- Dean Ambrose debut

- Taker/Kane segment


----------



## Jbardo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

While I'm looking forward to seeing some legends Id give them up if it meant Ambrose makes his debut.


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

i think they should build up as attitude ara vs pg era for servivor series

john cena,cm punk,orton,batista,santino vs austin,the rock,undertaker,triple h,brock lesnar
just wondering who would win


----------



## Brock

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Probably be a letdown knowing WWE atm.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I hope they bring back guys they never bring back. Im sick of the lets use Piper, Duggan, Slaughter, Jimmy Hart, Dusty and those guys cos they have deals with us. Bring someone like a Billy Gunn back or Steve Blackman and random guys from the Attitude Era who they never use for these type of shows


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I expect a few things to happen; 

I think Ric Flair will be involved in the new Title debut with the champion.

I heard The Rock was filming in the UK at the time, I suppose he could lose a couple of days to be there but wouldn't be surprised if he appeared through Satalite.

I think former divas will return, such as Trish and Lita, maybe Teri and Jackie, very unlikely Torrie and Stacy, and Khama will be involved. Either coming out to help the faces, or destroying all.

This big Summer storyline that is rumoured needs to be epic if it's on this show. I think a Laurintus stable, Corporation 2.0.

Austin will be there, as will HHH HBK and Undertaker, as well as Vince... I don't know how they would include Brock included in this.

I think it will end with Austin sharing a beer with whoever, and stunning Vince, and maybe HHH,


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



jammo2000 said:


> i think they should build up as attitude ara vs pg era for servivor series
> 
> john cena,cm punk,orton,batista,*santino* vs austin,the rock,undertaker,*triple h,brock lesnar*
> just wondering who would win


Santino instead of Sheamus? HHH teaming Lesnar just two months after feuding? Yeah, i'll pass.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Are tickets already sold out?


----------



## mellison24

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Rikishi and 2Cool (or just Rikishi and S2H) come out to confront Brodus and request a dance off. Big Show interrupts, but ends up eating a stink face. Then S2H puts the glasses on Brodus.......TURN IT UP!!!


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



mellison24 said:


> Rikishi and 2Cool (or just Rikishi and S2H) come out to confront Brodus and request a dance off. Big Show interrupts, but ends up eating a stink face. Then S2H puts the glasses on Brodus.......TURN IT UP!!!


Lmao epic


----------



## unc_rko_jomo_kofi8

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

brock lesnar should attack hbk to get big heat and help build toward hhh vs lesnar summerslam match


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Definitely want to see Too Cool and Rikishi there.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Realistically, Austin/Vince segment, Lesnar, Flair's return, Rock promo(taped, he can't be there), Taker squashing someone and old school NAO/DX. 

Foley, Piper and all the regulars are going to be there, Shane would be great but not happening.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

ron simmons will be there and say damn.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



TheGreatOne. said:


> Definitely want to see Too Cool and Rikishi there.


Do you? Brian Christopher got the worst reaction in the history of professional wrestling the last time we saw him. He made a tag team of Del Rio and Tensai look like the Road Warriors by comparison, there was legitimately NO sound, even the crickets were silent.

Where is the 1000'th Raw anyway? New York or something? Then ok, I get your point.

EDIT ~ Oh yeah, it's St. Louis. How are they?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I hope we get some form of Punk/Austin interaction that hints at Wrestlemania. I want to see Steve Blackman and Ken Shamrock return for a triple threat with Bryan, that Bryan wins cheaply starting a feud (as both of those legends are in excellent shape still!). I would like to see a Rikishi/Too Cool segment with Brodus. I'd like to see a Rock satellite promo talking about coming for the championship at mania. We should see Ric Flair present the new championship to Punk/Bryan or whomever has it at that point. There could be an Outlaws segment with the Prime Time Players. Finally I hope for a Foley/Ambrose segment and the usual HHH/Lesnar stuff!

I have really high expectations for this show!! Hope it can deliver!


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Do you? Brian Christopher got the worst reaction in the history of professional wrestling the last time we saw him. He made a tag team of Del Rio and Tensai look like the Road Warriors by comparison, there was legitimately NO sound, even the crickets were silent.
> 
> Where is the 1000'th Raw anyway? New York or something? Then ok, I get your point.
> 
> EDIT ~ Oh yeah, it's St. Louis. How are they?


St. Louis is hit or miss, but they have surprised us before and will no doubt be hot for RAW 1000. They are very smarky too as I remember them booing Orton (hometown hero) once in favour of Punk when he was the current world champ back in 2008!


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If Rock isn't going to be there in person, then I don't wanna see him via anything else. Only in person.

Only time I wanna see him via satellite again is if he's pinning the WWE champion.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



THANOS said:


> St. Louis is hit or miss, but they have surprised us before and will no doubt be hot for RAW 1000. They are very smarky too as I remember them booing Orton (hometown hero) once in favour of Punk when he was the current world champ back in 2008!


Hit or miss? Why the hell would they hold the biggest Raw ever in a hit or miss town? To me, that just signals that they're gonna suck. Should've been in Chicago.

Not sure if booing Orton and cheering Punk qualifies as smarky or not, I tend to look at it as common sense.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Biggest RAW will be next Jan for the 20th year.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Well, the 20'th anniversary isn't for another 7 months, is it?  Obviously I meant to DATE. We might as well start talking about the 50'th anniversary of Raw, how about that? It's not like the 20'th is gonna be the all time biggest either, forever until the end of time.


----------



## Lastier

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Cena turns heel

Trust me, I'm an WWE insider.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

is it already today?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

What? No, it's July 23'rd.


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

This RAW has potential to be great, as long it doesnt turn into SD! legends night 2.0 .....


----------



## dazzy666

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

RIGHT OK WE HAVE HEARD THIS A FEW TIMES! BUT HEAR ME OUT!

we have all been hoping for cena heel turn and we all know hes a cash cow we wont see it but

1000th raw something will happen 

cena/punk penned for summerslam? 

cena's got nothing going just now and is at the stalest point in his carrer.

ive never thought he would turn heel but thinking of it now, cena turning on punk in a tag match on the 100th raw is how it will go down. 

bank on it


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I want the roster to force HHH to walk out


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



greendayedgehead said:


> I want the roster to force HHH to walk out


He'd just bury them. All of them.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



sesshomaru said:


> He'd just bury them. All of them.


Again :hhh :buried


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



A-C-P said:


> Again :hhh :buried


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Do you? Brian Christopher got the worst reaction in the history of professional wrestling the last time we saw him. He made a tag team of Del Rio and Tensai look like the Road Warriors by comparison, there was legitimately NO sound, even the crickets were silent.
> 
> Where is the 1000'th Raw anyway? New York or something? Then ok, I get your point.
> 
> EDIT ~ Oh yeah, it's St. Louis. How are they?


Hilariously, it was _in_ St. Louis that Brian Christopher broke the all-time record for worst reaction in the history of professional wrestling, on Monday, March 14, 2011! :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



DesolationRow said:


> Hilariously, it was _in_ St. Louis that Brian Christopher broke the all-time record for worst reaction in the history of professional wrestling, on Monday, March 14, 2011! :lmao


:lmao

Even worse. Oh, Lord have mercy. He'd have a nightmare returning to St. Louis.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*






Listen to that capacity crowd! They're going crazy!!

To be fair, I thought the St. Louis crowd that hosted the Royal Rumble this year was pretty good, and they seemed to pop for all the legends, so let's hope we don't get a dead crowd for this Raw, because that would suck.


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Austin HAS to be there. Would be dreadful to have the two guys that made this show, not there. 

Hopefully comes out and stuns Ryberg, ending his streak.


----------



## newageoutlaws

*What former superstars do you want to see at 1000th Raw?*

What superstars from the past do you want to see at 1000th Raw?

I'd love to see Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, X Pac, Goldust, Ken Shamrock,Vader, Austin, HBK and Undertaker


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: What former superstars do you want to see at 1000th Raw?*

Mr. Ass.


----------



## StreakBald

*Re: What former superstars do you want to see at 1000th Raw?*

Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero, Mike Awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What former superstars do you want to see at 1000th Raw?*

Austin, JBL, Undertaker, and I'd love Angle but he's in TNA, sadly. That should've been part of their deal with TNA, Angle on the 1000'th Raw. It just won't be right without the GOAT.

Please no more. And definately not guys who've had almost nothing to do with Raw.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: What former superstars do you want to see at 1000th Raw?*

Sid. That's all I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: What former superstars do you want to see at 1000th Raw?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> definately


Sandow would look down on that.


As for the thread, I hope to see not only the big main event guys like Austin and Rock, but hopefully some of the mid-card guys like Mr Ass, maybe Road Dogg, etc.


----------



## lewisvee

*Re: What former superstars do you want to see at 1000th Raw?*

Austin Goldberg and possibly tajiri


----------



## Jeffy

*Re: What former superstars do you want to see at 1000th Raw?*

Stone Cold, Rock, Brock, Undertaker, Shawn Michael, Undertaker, Kane, Jericho, Triple H, Goldberg - all in their old gears, old gimmicks


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

"Actor Charlie Sheen will be attending WWE's 1,000th RAW Celebration on July 23rd and will serve as the Celebrity Social Media Ambassador for the three hour broadcast.

During RAW, Sheen will give his unique perspective in 140 characters or less about the action. WWE.com wrote about Sheen's role:

"During the three-hour milestone event July 23 at 8/7 CT on USA Network, the “winning” actor will entertain his 7.5 million Twitter followers and the WWE Universe all night long with his unique 140-character analysis of the action."

Sheen will be promoting his new show, Anger Management, which premieres this Thursday on FX."

LOL. Should be awesome.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

How can they have CM Punk diss Chris Brown but bring on Charlie Sheen for an episode of Raw? It's a complete contradiction.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



kobra860 said:


> How can they have CM Punk diss Chris Brown but bring on Charlie Sheen for an episode of Raw? It's a complete contradiction.


Who cares? Chris Brown sucks and makes terrible music while Charlie Sheen is awesome.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Carcass said:


> Who cares? Chris Brown sucks and makes terrible music while Charlie Sheen is awesome.


Chris Brown makes decent music and Charlie Sheen is a nutjob who got overpaid on an overrated unfunny show.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I thought Big Show said he was done with this?


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Imagine if the WWE put this kind of time into someone that wasn't 40 years old..


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

just got a message on my email from WWE. seems like Charlie Sheen will be the Social Media Ambassador for Raw's 1000th episode lol. Wonder if he'll be there live and if PG sheen is funny. 

Sorry if its been said or if its the wrong spot to put it


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Chris Brown and Charlie Sheen are both scum bag no talent pieces of shit.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I enjoyed this Raw, The Triple threat was good as was AJ "Yes" at the end of the battle royal, Jericho and Cena was good too. Sid was fun and Ziggler and Del rio was fun. The Crowd was only into the First and last matches.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Apparently WWE will name the permanent GM for both RAW/Smackdown on 1000th RAW and I'm calling it right now its going to be Stephanie McMahon! I mean is it a coincidence that Steph teased that she will be on 1000th RAW the same night that WWE will name the GM? I don't think so and it will make sense with the whole HHH/Lesnar/Heyman angle. I don't think its going to be Austin because Austin has his only show that his filming ******* Island


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



1TheRockHHH said:


> Apparently WWE will name the permanent GM for both RAW/Smackdown on 1000th RAW and I'm calling it right now its going to be Stephanie McMahon! I mean is it a coincidence that Steph teased that she will be on 1000th RAW the same night that WWE will name the GM? I don't think so and it will make sense with the whole HHH/Lesnar/Heyman angle. I don't think its going to be Austin because Austin has his only show that his filming ******* Island


When did Stephanie tease she's going to be at the 1000th raw?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What former superstars do you want to see at 1000th Raw?*



Oxitron said:


> Sandow would look down on that.
> 
> 
> As for the thread, I hope to see not only the big main event guys like Austin and Rock, but hopefully some of the mid-card guys like Mr Ass, maybe Road Dogg, etc.


Indeed he would, but he makes typos on his Twitter account, so whatever.


----------



## Hazaq

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

GM will be austin.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



nba2k10 said:


> When did Stephanie tease she's going to be at the 1000th raw?


http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/255015-stephanie-mcmahon-talks-3-hour-raw-teases-her-return-to-tv


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hazaq said:


> GM will be austin.


I hope so!

Steph would be awesome too. As LONG AS ITS NOT TEDDY or something.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

And it looks like Lesnar will be at this 1000th episode of Raw. Probably going to destroy HBK or something. 

So 3 more shit Raws, and then whats shaping up to be a pretty good 1000th episode. We can make it!!


----------



## Helmsley43

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Last post. knil si


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



1TheRockHHH said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/255015-stephanie-mcmahon-talks-3-hour-raw-teases-her-return-to-tv


LMAO at the comments below that article:



> On July 23rd, "Finally...the RACK has come back to Monday night RAW!"


Hopefully she will be there, its been years. I would love to see Steph showing Vicki and Laurinaitis how it is possible to be actually interesting and entertaining as a heel gm.


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

hope steph or heyman gets the gm job so much better then vicki and johnny ace


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I wouldn't be surprised if it's VInce himself with theGM job just because it is the epic 1000th episode, or maybe it'll be Shawn. 

Though storyline wise I would like it to be Heyman. Would be interesting to see how he uses the power to progress the HHH/Lesnar feud going into the Summer as well. 

I'd mark out the most for Bischoff/Flair though, even though it wouldn't happen.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

don't watch raw for the next three weeks.July is the month for me can't wait.
Italy win the Euros
Dark Knight Rises comes out 
Raw 1000th Episode 
I am so pumped for next month can't wait.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I am so pumped for this 27 days left till Raw becomes good again.I will not watch the next 3 raws and will wait,till the 1000th episode as the booking is lazy up and till that show on July 23rd which is in 27 days.I will only watch what AJ does and that is it.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

CHARLIEEEEEEEEEE SHEEN.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



legendmaker2 said:


> hope steph or heyman gets the gm job so much better then vicki and johnny ace


:yes:yes:yes



The Bad Guy said:


> ...or maybe it'll be Shawn...


:no::no::no:


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-06-25/charlie-sheen-raw-1000-social-media-ambassador



WWE.com said:
 

> Award-winning actor Charlie Sheen, star of the new FX sitcom, “Anger Management,” will join WWE as the Celebrity Social Media Ambassador for the historic 1,000th episode of Raw. (FULL RAW 1,000 COVERAGE). During the three-hour milestone event July 23 at 8/7 CT on USA Network, the “winning” actor will entertain his 7.5 million Twitter followers and the WWE Universe all night long with his unique 140-character analysis of the action.
> 
> Before he sounds off on Raw, though, Sheen will debut on FX’s “Anger Management” – which premieres this Thursday night with back-to-back episodes at 9 and 9:30 p.m. The series will then move to its regularly scheduled timeslot of Thursdays at 9:30 p.m. ET/PT. (Visit http://www.fxnetworks.com/angermanagement/ to get more info about Charlie Sheen’s new show.)
> 
> What do you think about Sheen being the Celebrity Social Media Ambassador for Raw's 1,000th episode? Sound off now below and at WWE InterAction, plus start following Sheen today in anticipation of Raw’s grand celebration on July 23.



:bosh WWE is fucking retarded.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-06-25/charlie-sheen-raw-1000-social-media-ambassador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bosh WWE is fucking retarded.


Other than WWE posting his tweets this won't effect the product.

This is actually a step up from guest hosts.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Couple of things im banking on happening

Bryan to be presented new WWE Championship
Cena to announce he is cashing in later tonight
Cena will be the first person to cash in and not win the title. 
Laurinitus/Brock/Heyman to close out RAW with them taking charge of RAW.


----------



## sickofcena

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



YoungGun_UK said:


> Couple of things im banking on happening
> 
> Bryan to be presented new WWE Championship
> Cena to announce he is cashing in later tonight
> Cena will be the first person to cash in and not win the title.
> Laurinitus/Brock/Heyman to close out RAW with them taking charge of RAW.


If only you wrote for them


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Will Rock even be at the show? Cause when they show Raw1000 promo and stuff, they do show guys like Austin,Bret,DX, but you don't see The Rock in it.

Or will it be like Raws 10th anniversary(one of(if not the) first of MANY "LIVE..Via Satellite" promos from The Rock)


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



GillbergReturns said:


> Other than WWE posting his tweets this won't effect the product.
> 
> This is actually a step up from guest hosts.


because WWE wouldnt do anything like mention how charlie sheen is "TWEETING ABOUT RAW LIVE RIGHT NOW" a thousand times or anything...This is going to shit up the 1000th episode more than people think imo. 

They'll probably put him ina room backstage and have him in a dedicated video box throughout the episode pop up when he starts tweeting.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

All I want is to see Goldberg squash Heath Slater. If that happens it doesn't matter what the rest of the show is made up of.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



TaylorFitz said:


> All I want is to see Goldberg squash Heath Slater. If that happens it doesn't matter what the rest of the show is made up of.


Good idea.

Ryback should then show up, and he and Goldberg should have a staredown. Build up toward Hell in a Cell in Goldberg's hometown of Atlanta and have Ryback crush Goldberg, watch the forum explode. :lmao


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



DesolationRow said:


> Good idea.
> 
> Ryback should then show up, and he and Goldberg should have a staredown. Build up toward Hell in a Cell in Goldberg's hometown of Atlanta and have Ryback crush Goldberg, watch the forum explode. :lmao


:lol Good idea! I actually don't think people would be that pissed ON HERE. Now the casuals on the other hand would shit their pants in cycles. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

It's a good thing Goldberg's ego is way too big for that, because RyBack is an absolutely pitiful attempt at copying him. They should never give him a big win.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Looking forward to seeing who's announced as the permanent GM, but I still don't have high hopes for this show. The amount of hype it's getting is intense though.


----------



## ohmagawd

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

JR should be at RAW 1000. And NOT getting fired, or mocked. He is as big a part of RAW as anything else.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I hope, that Steve Austin becomes the permanent GM and many wrestlers from Attitude Era return. That would be great.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Brock will be at this show now. http://www.wwe.com/events/wwe-presents-raw-supershow-19


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Anyone have any info on Gangrel? Last appearance I remember was Raws 15th anniversary, and I wasnt watching at that time... I would MARK like a kid to see that entrance and hear that theme one more time. He has got to be there!


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Anyone have any info on Gangrel? Last appearance I remember was Raws 15th anniversary, and I wasnt watching at that time... I would MARK like a kid to see that entrance and hear that theme one more time. He has got to be there!


The only way he could be there is if there was some 20 man battle royal with old guys and he was one of them, otherwise I doubt he will make an apperance. Though if he does I too would mark the fuck out. 

I grew up marking for him and the Brood, loved it and them as a whole. Totally think he was missused in the WWF/E and should have gotten at least a mid card or tag team title run with someone.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The Bad Guy said:


> The only way he could be there is if there was some 20 man battle royal with old guys and he was one of them, otherwise I doubt he will make an apperance. Though if he does I too would mark the fuck out.
> 
> I grew up marking for him and the Brood, loved it and them as a whole. Totally think he was missused in the WWF/E and should have gotten at least a mid card or tag team title run with someone.


He was set to get a sizable push but he kept getting injured.

He was hurt and inactive way more than he was actually able to wrestle.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I get sick of the big battle royales myself. Its like thats all they can do in order to get a shit load of legends in the ring at once. I guess there isnt much they can do if they want a segment with tons of past stars in the ring at once. 

From watching youtube videos it looks like on the 15th anniversary, Gangrels theme was already started when they came back on air. They better not give us the shitty breaks right then when old stars are returning... With someone like Gangrel, just the theme and entrance alone is the biggest reason id wanna see him. 

I also dont see why Christian/Edge couldnt show up as part of The Brood either, to me they played a pretty big role with Raw. 

1 more wish. I dont see how they could possibly use Taker for this show, but id LOVE LOVE LOVE to see him come out to the Ministry Them ONE MORE TIME. Maybe even have some of the ministry with him!!!!! Or not lol... Might come off as weird for many..


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Seeing how they're only using that theme for Raw1000 moments video, anyone think they'll be using Raws 1st theme as their new theme song? I can see them doing that, but also remixing it so it sounds more modern. Maybe adding in guitars and other instruments to the theme.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Brock will be at this show now. http://www.wwe.com/events/wwe-presents-raw-supershow-19


Oh my goodness, shocking!

Like he was ever NOT going to be on it. Who honestly thought that?


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Taker should show up and bury the whole roster.

But seriously, I'm hoping to see Undertaker on Raw again. I REALLY would like to see him work a match too, but that's probably not gunna happen.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Man, I have a feeling the WWE have something huge in store. The fact that They've been promoting it so heavily and have Charlie Sheen involved means they know they're certainly going to get viewers. With the Attitude Era video game and DVD slated to come out this Fall, I wouldn't be surprised if they did something really edgy or risque.


----------



## Terminator GR

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



#Mark said:


> Man, I have a feeling the WWE have something huge in store. They've been promoting it so heavily and have Charlie Sheen involved means they know they're certainly going to get viewers. With the Attitude Era video game and DVD slated to come out this Fall, I wouldn't be surprised if they did something really edgy or risque.


 "edgy or risque"? Yeah keep dreaming man. Havent you heard? Apparently they think that the majority of their viewers are 9 year olds. :gun:


----------



## 1illmatic

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I've got high expectations for the 1000 episode of Raw with the likes of Undertaker, Triple H and others going to be there.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Kane and Brock Lesnar there too.


----------



## lewisvee

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I want JR and Heyman on commentary 
I want Austin to stun any son off a bitch he feels is needing it
I want DX to Cause mayhem the whole night (hhh, Shawn, dogg, x pac)
would love Goldberg back but that's a massive doubt :/ 
Lastly we need Taker to appear, would like him to sort lesnar out


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Just saw that Taker will be making an appearance at FCW on Aug 1. That may increase his chances of being at the 1000th Raw IMO. But maybe not.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hades1313 said:


> Just saw that Taker will be making an appearance at FCW on Aug 1. That may increase his chances of being at the 1000th Raw IMO. But maybe not.


Cool.. wonder what he'll make of The Ascension.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Rikishi should appear and announce that he will manage the Usos. - I will mark out!!
Billy Gunn vs Dolph Ziggler should happen.
Kane to appear in his debut attire for the last time
Kane vs Taker stare-down 
The Rock to make a shock appearance (Doubtful but stranger things have happened)
As many Legends, former superstars they can fit in 3 hours)
Attitude Era vs Current era storyline (Would mark)
Atleast 1 former superstar in each match.

Also WWE are advertising Big Johnny for the show.
(Y)


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Good god, Cena's promo was horrible!


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



mr cricket said:


> Good god, Cena's promo was horrible!


Was this comment for this weeks Raw? Or just all of them lol


----------



## Medo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

*^ I believe that he clicked the wrong thread.*


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



dxbender said:


> Will Rock even be at the show? Cause when they show Raw1000 promo and stuff, they do show guys like Austin,Bret,DX, but you don't see The Rock in it.
> 
> Or will it be like Raws 10th anniversary(one of(if not the) first of MANY "LIVE..Via Satellite" promos from The Rock)


From the one I've seen, Rock's in the promo for it. People's Elbow, his face off with Cena, etc.... WWE better have Rock there considering it's putting a lot on it lol

Rock appearance, Austin/Punk announced, new championship belt, maybe an Attitude Era takeover to close the show out would be great IMO. It leads into the WWE 13 game, and gives a chance for some good TV and higher buyrates/ratings if done right.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

WWE has to do something big if they hope people are gonna watch for three fucking hours every week..

I've been thinking. Who do you think's going to open the show? I'm guessing Vinnie Mac.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Vince, Austin, and/or DX would be great for the open. Or Punk if he's presenting a new WWE Championship.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I've been suspecting that the new WWE Championship belt will be revealed on RAW 1000. I can't wait to see it. Also excited to see a bunch of names from the past. Should be a great show. Who does everyone think is going to be announced as the new General Manager? I was just thinking, I would like to see Mr. McMahon come out and say that he's tired of GMs that show favoritism and try to become bigger than the brand itself. Then, he announces a new General Manager. The guy walks out. He's nobody we know and he's not even anybody really special. Just a no-nonsense guy in a suit. He doesn't have a gimmick. He doesn't have an alignment. He literally is just a guy doing a job. Through his tenure as General Manager, he takes no sides at all. He doesn't play to the crowd. He doesn't help the good guys. He doesn't help the bad guys. He would never smile. The guy would just treat it like a regular old 9-5 job. Eventually, down the line, they could write him off by having him win the lottery. He dances around, smiling big for the first time, and quits excitedly, as if he's just leaving a boring place that he hated to go to Hawaii.

It's early in the morning and I've had no sleep, so maybe later I'll discover it's a bad idea.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



SharpshooterSmith said:


> I've been suspecting that the new WWE Championship belt will be revealed on RAW 1000. I can't wait to see it. Also excited to see a bunch of names from the past. Should be a great show. Who does everyone think is going to be announced as the new General Manager? I was just thinking, *I would like to see Mr. McMahon come out and say that he's tired of GMs that show favoritism and try to become bigger than the brand itself. Then, he announces a new General Manager. The guy walks out. He's nobody we know and he's not even anybody really special. Just a no-nonsense guy in a suit. He doesn't have a gimmick. He doesn't have an alignment. He literally is just a guy doing a job. Through his tenure as General Manager, he takes no sides at all. He doesn't play to the crowd. He doesn't help the good guys. He doesn't help the bad guys. He would never smile. The guy would just treat it like a regular old 9-5 job.* Eventually, down the line, they could write him off by having him win the lottery. He dances around, smiling big for the first time, and quits excitedly, as if he's just leaving a boring place that he hated to go to Hawaii.
> 
> It's early in the morning and I've had no sleep, so maybe later I'll discover it's a bad idea.


You just described Mike Adamle....


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm really excited for this. Hoping some huge angle begins. But definitely should be a star filled show


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm trying not to get too excited cuz I don't want to get too disappointed. There's gonna be a bunch of stars coming back I know that, and that will be nice, but if that's all that happens I will be disappointed. I'm almost certain the WWE title belt will be unveiled too. But there has to be some big new storyline/feud that happens IMO.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Thinking of an exhaustive list of things I would like to happen at Raw 1000th...

Daniel Bryan to unveil a new WWE Championship
- personally, I can see AJ screwing Punk at Money in the Bank, with Bryan becoming WWE Champion. Hence, Bryan unveiling a new WWE Championship belt.

CM Punk and Steve Austin segment
- otherwise known as "planting the seeds" for WrestleMania 29.

The Rock to kill Heath Slater
- not literally, lol. But of course Slater getting beaten up by legends week-by-week will surely build up to a bigger legend at Raw 1000th.

The Undertaker to kill Heath Slater
- sorry Slater, but it has to be done. And Undertaker _will_ show up. It won't be Raw 1000th without him.

Dean Ambrose to brutally attack Mick Foley
- has to happen. Yeah, it's about showcasing the past, but if Ambrose needs to debut anywhere, it's here. Need to showcase the future, as well as the past.

Brock Lesnar to accept Triple H's SummerSlam match
- obviously. Probably by destroying Shawn Michaels in the process to get that beforehand.

Jim Ross on commentary
- is a must. It would be quite frankly insulting if JR is not commentating on Raw 1000th, even if it is only for one night.

For the following to appear...
- *JBL* not in a wrestling capacity, but to promote his cause
- *The Ascension* to surprise debut
- *Rey Mysterio* to return
- *Wade Barrett* to return, if he is no longer injured
- *Kharma* to return

Obviously we'll also see Vince to announce the new General Manager, whoever that will be. Just don't bring back Laurinitis, please.

I can imagine, no matter what, people to be disappointed afterwards. One thing I definitely want to happen is for 'something' to be achieved in terms of new talents by the end of the evening. They've got a super opportunity to hook on new/returning viewers and they can't let it just go with stupid booking.

I suspect the show would end with the SummerSlam announcement with Lesnar, but if Undertaker is there then I can see them ending with him. Which would seem right.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

^really nice ideas there


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



optikk sucks said:


> ^really nice ideas there


I agree


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



D.M.N. said:


> Thinking of an exhaustive list of things I would like to happen at Raw 1000th...
> 
> Daniel Bryan to unveil a new WWE Championship
> - personally, I can see AJ screwing Punk at Money in the Bank, with Bryan becoming WWE Champion. Hence, Bryan unveiling a new WWE Championship belt.
> 
> CM Punk and Steve Austin segment
> - otherwise known as "planting the seeds" for WrestleMania 29.
> 
> The Rock to kill Heath Slater
> - not literally, lol. But of course Slater getting beaten up by legends week-by-week will surely build up to a bigger legend at Raw 1000th.
> 
> The Undertaker to kill Heath Slater
> - sorry Slater, but it has to be done. And Undertaker _will_ show up. It won't be Raw 1000th without him.
> 
> Dean Ambrose to brutally attack Mick Foley
> - has to happen. Yeah, it's about showcasing the past, but if Ambrose needs to debut anywhere, it's here. Need to showcase the future, as well as the past.
> 
> Brock Lesnar to accept Triple H's SummerSlam match
> - obviously. Probably by destroying Shawn Michaels in the process to get that beforehand.
> 
> Jim Ross on commentary
> - is a must. It would be quite frankly insulting if JR is not commentating on Raw 1000th, even if it is only for one night.
> 
> For the following to appear...
> - *JBL* not in a wrestling capacity, but to promote his cause
> - *The Ascension* to surprise debut
> - *Rey Mysterio* to return
> - *Wade Barrett* to return, if he is no longer injured
> - *Kharma* to return
> 
> Obviously we'll also see Vince to announce the new General Manager, whoever that will be. Just don't bring back Laurinitis, please.
> 
> I can imagine, no matter what, people to be disappointed afterwards. One thing I definitely want to happen is for 'something' to be achieved in terms of new talents by the end of the evening. They've got a super opportunity to hook on new/returning viewers and they can't let it just go with stupid booking.
> 
> I suspect the show would end with the SummerSlam announcement with Lesnar, but if Undertaker is there then I can see them ending with him. Which would seem right.


Great ideas dude! All of those would be excellent choices! I hope Wade Barrett returns at MITB unexpectedly and inserts himself into smackdown's MITB while winning it, then debuts with case in hand on RAW 1000.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



D.M.N. said:


> Thinking of an exhaustive list of things I would like to happen at Raw 1000th...
> 
> Daniel Bryan to unveil a new WWE Championship
> - personally, I can see AJ screwing Punk at Money in the Bank, with Bryan becoming WWE Champion. Hence, Bryan unveiling a new WWE Championship belt.
> 
> CM Punk and Steve Austin segment
> - otherwise known as "planting the seeds" for WrestleMania 29.
> 
> The Rock to kill Heath Slater
> - not literally, lol. But of course Slater getting beaten up by legends week-by-week will surely build up to a bigger legend at Raw 1000th.
> 
> The Undertaker to kill Heath Slater
> - sorry Slater, but it has to be done. And Undertaker _will_ show up. It won't be Raw 1000th without him.
> 
> Dean Ambrose to brutally attack Mick Foley
> - has to happen. Yeah, it's about showcasing the past, but if Ambrose needs to debut anywhere, it's here. Need to showcase the future, as well as the past.
> 
> Brock Lesnar to accept Triple H's SummerSlam match
> - obviously. Probably by destroying Shawn Michaels in the process to get that beforehand.
> 
> Jim Ross on commentary
> - is a must. It would be quite frankly insulting if JR is not commentating on Raw 1000th, even if it is only for one night.
> 
> For the following to appear...
> - *JBL* not in a wrestling capacity, but to promote his cause
> - *The Ascension* to surprise debut
> - *Rey Mysterio* to return
> - *Wade Barrett* to return, if he is no longer injured
> - *Kharma* to return
> 
> Obviously we'll also see Vince to announce the new General Manager, whoever that will be. Just don't bring back Laurinitis, please.
> 
> I can imagine, no matter what, people to be disappointed afterwards. One thing I definitely want to happen is for 'something' to be achieved in terms of new talents by the end of the evening. They've got a super opportunity to hook on new/returning viewers and they can't let it just go with stupid booking.
> 
> I suspect the show would end with the SummerSlam announcement with Lesnar, but if Undertaker is there then I can see them ending with him. Which would seem right.


That would be an excellent 1000th RAW IMO.


----------



## NathWFC

*Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

From Wikipedia, so it most likely is anyway, but this had BETTER be bullshit:


----------



## virus21

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

My god! They picked something worse than Nickelback.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

I don't see how this could work.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

Stupid song. Not enough energy to be a theme for a wrestling show IMO.

There's so many good rock songs they could pick, why would they pick this crap.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

The Coheed and Cambria song they're using for the new NXT would of been great for RAW.


----------



## RatedRudy

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

nah, ain't happening, i know wwe can't be that stupid, this song won't be the new song for raw, theres a chancee we will get a new theme, but it won't be this, i mean haven't they been playing this song for the preview up for raw? so yeah, its just that, temporarily use to promote the 1000 episode


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

they cant be that stupid


----------



## leon79

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veV6bvPEQHc

Best theme ever in my opinion.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*



A Divorce Lawyer said:


>


Looks like he's saying "shitty, it's too shitty" haha, and for WWE standards in recent new things like the Titles they've designed and the current sets they use, this shite fits right in. 

I doubt it's real though, any fool can edit wikipedia, I could go on Alex Riley's page and write that he's an 18 time World Champion, so don't take wikipedia as your only source.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

Did Ronaldo say "The jews did this?"


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

Ronaldo said "There is no justice" or something like that. I agree, Portugal were better.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*



leon79 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veV6bvPEQHc
> 
> Best theme ever in my opinion.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

Where on earth did it say that was the new song?

EDIT: Just realized this is the song for that one night.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*



James1o1o said:


> Where on earth did it say that was the new song?
> 
> EDIT: Just realized this is the song for that one night.


Even that would be fucking ridiculous. That song is a pile of shit and couldn't be any less suited to a wrestling show. Raw 1000 should have a hard hitting, rock anthem for it's theme.


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

It sounds like one of the ***** themes they have for WM.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

It won't be the RAW theme, especially having seen the new NXT one. One thing WWE won't do is go completely away from rock as their show intro theme because no other genre really matches the impact. Plus, WWE and rock go together well. Nickelback and Green Day were backwards steps. Both songs just weren't all that good. WWE just went with the big bands. The NXT theme is Coheed and Cambria's Welcome Home, a damn good song (although they didn't even use the best parts of that theme for the intro). RAWs will be rock-oriented. No idea what it will be though. Hopefully good. Most of us are certain a new theme is coming anyway.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

Is it? Is tonight the night? Who sings this? Cher? Sounds like the Gay Dance Club Summer Anthem of 2012.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

:lmao


----------



## leon79

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*



NathWFC said:


>


Ah.. touché that theme is great as well.


----------



## Until May

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

I dont know why this would surprise anyone


----------



## Terminator GR

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



D.M.N. said:


> Jim Ross on commentary
> - is a must. It would be quite frankly insulting if JR is not commentating on Raw 1000th, even if it is only for one night.


Insulting both to JR and the fans. And thats why you just know they wont have him be there. This is today's WWE.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

I don't think this is going to be the new RAW theme I don't think WWE is stupid enough to put that shitty song as the theme song for RAW.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

They should just use ****** In Paris.


----------



## CurryMan2011

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

This song is used in the advertisements for the 1000th episode. It may not even be used for the episode itself. That being said, I hope to God they replace that God-awful shitty Nickelback song with more awesome.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

Awful.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

What a fucking bad song. wouldnt suprise me at all if wwe uses it


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

There's no chance of them having Bryan of all people unveil a new WWE championship.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

I like the part where the singer says tonight is the night and then he says hey hey hey. 

It's gets me pumped for the wrestling show I am about to watch for 3 hours.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

Doesn't shock me in the slightest. Goes with the recurring theme of either:

A) Saturated radio friendly Pop Rock song

or

B) New, repetitive dance/pop song to appear hip with non-wrestling fans


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> There's no chance of them having Bryan of all people unveil a new WWE championship.


Unless they did it as part of a storyline to piss off Punk


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

This can't be the new theme song uber shit no energy what so ever. I did talk to my brother this would be the perfect timing to put a new theme song hopefully something epic.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*



NathWFC said:


> *From Wikipedia,* so it most likely is anyway


everything I read on wikipedia is 100% true...:bosh


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

This certainly doesn't surprise me.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

It'd be PATHETIC if they used some bullshit song like that for the 1000th episode. Why can't they just bring back Across the Nation? Is it too loud for the punk ass little kids these days?


----------



## Minka

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

The song from one of the Pepsi commercials...I actually like it but it's not suitable for WWE theme. I would laugh hard if they did select this though.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

Good Lord that horrible. It makes the Nickleback theme sound bad ass! :no:


----------



## Rayfain

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> everything I read on wikipedia is 100% true...:bosh



He said it's most likely bullshit... If you'd bothered to quote the whole sentence.


----------



## Jerichosaurus

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

This was found on Wikipedia... take it with a MASSIVE grain of salt.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

I can't picture the RAW opening with this shit playing fpalm

I bet Vince can though :no:


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*



Rayfain said:


> He said it's most likely bullshit... If you'd bothered to quote the whole sentence.


oh look, someones upset.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

That shit makes Green Day for Smackdown look epic. I'm pretty sure WWE can't be that stupid.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

I heard they were going to use an Anal Cunt song for the SummerSlam theme, so it all balances out.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*



NathWFC said:


> From Wikipedia, so it most likely is anyway, but this had BETTER be bullshit:


WHY is this thread still open if the OP directly said this is from wikipedia...it's obviously not true then

I could go on wikipedia right now and say that the next Raw theme song is "The song that never ends"(which is why Raw is going 3 hours), and that doesn't make it true


----------



## Rayfain

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> oh look, someones upset.


I just felt the need to clarify the situation before someone else made a fool of themself.


----------



## Zombies

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*



leon79 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veV6bvPEQHc
> 
> Best theme ever in my opinion.



No doubt about it...


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*



Rayfain said:


> I just felt the need to clarify the situation before someone else made a fool of themself.


i wasnt making a fool of myself...dude said "HUR DUR, IT MIGHT BE SOMEOEN TROLLIN WIKIPEDIA, BUT IM POSTIN DIS ANYWAY"


----------



## CruzControl

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*






Someone on here made this I think, but this is a pretty good replacement.


----------



## Rop3

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

Welcome to the internet OP! I would like to point out one thing. Users are able to edit Wikipedia. If you find something strange on Wikipedia, check for a source. If you can't find a legible source for it, it is most likely an attempt to sabotage Wikipedia. People do it all the time, and some clear false information can stay there for months if the article is not that popular. Have fun in the internet OP, it's a rad place!


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

I would be OK with this song. Better than Nickelback in my opinion & RAW has needed a new theme for a long time now.


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

It's just a mistake. They meant it's John Cena's new theme.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> i wasnt making a fool of myself...dude said "HUR DUR, IT MIGHT BE SOMEOEN TROLLIN WIKIPEDIA, BUT IM POSTIN DIS ANYWAY"


Fuck off you cheeky cunt.


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

Not going to happen. It's wikipedia, anyone can change it to say anything they want. This will NEVER be a song on a wrestling show...right? RIGHT!?


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*



Rop3 said:


> Welcome to the internet OP! I would like to point out one thing. Users are able to edit Wikipedia. If you find something strange on Wikipedia, check for a source. If you can't find a legible source for it, it is most likely an attempt to sabotage Wikipedia. People do it all the time, and some clear false information can stay there for months if the article is not that popular. Have fun in the internet OP, it's a rad place!


Again, I quite fucking clearly pointed out that I expect it's bullshit as it's from Wikipedia. However, the fact it is from Wikipedia doesn't instantly mean it's indesputably bollocks and not worth bringing up.


----------



## nathanw89

*Re: Supposed New Theme for Raw 1000*

Its a theme song, who cares, I swear half of people on this site must be 5'3 120 pound sitting behind there pc screen complaining about some tv show


----------



## Ziggler Mark

NathWFC said:


> Again, I quite fucking clearly pointed out that I expect it's bullshit as it's from Wikipedia. However, the fact it is from Wikipedia doesn't instantly mean it's indesputably bollocks and not worth bringing up.


Why the fuck are you so hostile? 

It's pretty safe to dismiss this seeing as there isn't so much as a leaked story about this anywhere. Also, I don't seethat video in the wiki for raw anymore. Someone was trolling their wiki, you got caught, and now you're making bitter posts about it. 



Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> Why the fuck are you so hostile?
> 
> It's pretty safe to dismiss this seeing as there isn't so much as a leaked story about this anywhere. Also, I don't seethat video in the wiki for raw anymore. Someone was trolling their wiki, you got caught, and now you're making bitter posts about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


Yeah, I got "caught", despite clearly pointing out in my original post that I knew it's most likely bullshit considering the source, you fucking weasel.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

New intro song should be Victimized by Linkin Park, the pacing fits perfectly. it's about 1:53


----------



## ben_fletch

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Wish it was in MSG, but to be fair the Rumble 2012 was in the same arena as RAW 1000. The crowd was pretty hot throughout the night if I remember correctly


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

He's right about the song being RAW 1000's new theme unfortunately. It's right on wwe.com

http://www.wwe.com/inside/raw1000

Just keep clicking the arrows til you see it!


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

What do you think will WWE debut new stage for Raw at 1000th episode???


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

i think it's just for the 1000th episode.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



RatedRviper said:


> What do you think will WWE debut new stage for Raw at 1000th episode???


I've heard the stage will be different, but it might just be for the one episode.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



THANOS said:


> He's right about the song being RAW 1000's new theme unfortunately. It's right on wwe.com
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/raw1000
> 
> Just keep clicking the arrows til you see it!


That song is so lame. WWE should get a song that amps everyone the fuck up and gets them hyped for the show.




RatedRviper said:


> What do you think will WWE debut new stage for Raw at 1000th episode???


I want to see more than just a big screen. I loved the structure they had in the late 90s and I would like to see something similar to it. Something raw but more modern, more grit and less sleekness.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



deadmau said:


> i think it's just for the 1000th episode.


I hope.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Clique said:


> That song is so lame. WWE should get a song that amps everyone the fuck up and gets them hyped for the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see more than just a big screen. I loved the structure they had in the late 90s and I would like to see something similar to it. Something raw but more modern, more grit and less sleekness.


Agreed of both. We need an amp up song so much it's not funny. I wanna feel like we're going to watch something epic right from the theme, instead of being instantly let down by hearing Nickelback .


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

^Pop culture has changed since then. 

They don't think like they used to think.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> ^Pop culture has changed since then.
> 
> They don't think like they used to think.


You're right. I probably shouldn't expect them to steer away from the uninspiring, sit on your hands inducing presentation they offer now.

Raw used to have almost a party or big fight atmosphere every week. I miss that.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Fuck, I love that Austin picture.


----------



## frythedeliveryguy

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Here's what I don't want. 
Sgt. Slaughter.
Jimmy Snuka.
Piper.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



frythedeliveryguy said:


> Here's what I don't want.
> Sgt. Slaughter.
> Jimmy Snuka.
> Piper.


Why wouldn't you want Piper?


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The song is fine if it's used as a history package at the beginning. But it does seem like a PPV recap highlight video song. 
Very similar to Red Hot Chili Pepper's "Snow". 

It doesn't bother me at all. Of course I miss "Move to the music" and "And I won't be denied". But that's just for the nostalgic factor. I remember I hated those songs too when they were around.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hades1313 said:


> Why wouldn't you want Piper?


Probably for the same reason I don't. He'll be used in some terrible segment that quite frankly will waste his talent. To add to his point, I don't want Dusty Rhodes, Ted Dibiase Sr., Iron Sheik, or any of those old timers, because all the returning guests should be from 1996 onward, or strictly from the AE/Monday Wars.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hades1313 said:


> Why wouldn't you want Piper?


Maybe he wants to hear promos he can understand?


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Roddy Piper is NOTORIOUS for being brought in to help put over future WWE superstars. Sometimes he'll manage them for a week or two. Sometimes he'll have one segment with them (usually a new guy bullying the legends).
Lets take a look and see how good of a job he has done.

*Sean O'Haire
*Zach Gowen
*Carlito
*Rob Conway
*The Spirit Squad
*Umaga
*Alex Riley (fine The Miz was there as well) 

Then of course you have his segments with Stone Cold, Chris Jericho, John Cena where quite frankly his purpose was just to further establish them as "future legends" but they all would have made it anyways. 

Sorry Slater. I think Piper is cursed.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Dammit, I can't wait for this episode. I'm officially switching off until the 1000th episode because I'm certain WWE has nothing interesting in store. Maybe I'll check out the returning legend segment in the upcoming weeks on YouTube but I'm certain the shows will suck like they always do.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I wonder if they'll do a battle royal with WWE Raw legends.


----------



## lightfm

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



AJ number 1 fan said:


> don't watch raw for the next three weeks.July is the month for me can't wait.
> *Italy win the Euros
> *Dark Knight Rises comes out
> Raw 1000th Episode
> I am so pumped for next month can't wait.


Well,that worked out well for you


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Am I the only one who thinks there should be a huge main event? Like The Rock comes back demanding a title match, and CM Punk vs. The Rock closes the show. That would be memorable.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Add Tammy Sytch and DDP to the possibly appearing list: http://www.pwinsider.com/article/69...ppears-on-new-music-cd-and-more-news.html?p=1


----------



## AJ number 1 fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



lightfm said:


> Well,that worked out well for you


Hey we got to the final.What country are you from anyway if your Spanish be proud of your boys well done.


----------



## TheORKINMan

*RAW 1000 needs a Royal Rumble match*

With the old legends who can still wrestle mixed in with the current roster. I'd love to see Vader/Sid/DX/DDP/Foley/Hart and co mixed in with Rhodes/Ziggler/Sheamus/Bryan/Cena/Taker and whatnot. Hell even throw in The Rock and Austin if they show up. Would be a good way IMO to give the fans their nostalgia shot, let the old guys hit their spots, give some credibility to some younger guys when they eliminate some legends without it taking up the whole show.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

*Re: RAW 1000 needs a Royal Rumble match*

Oh yeah. Put in all the grandads in the same ring with Cena, Sheamus, Bryan and Ziggler.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 needs a Royal Rumble match*

Then you'd use everyone up in one segment - less scope for angles, and all that. Also, there's a sticky thread for this discussion br0


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: RAW 1000 needs a Royal Rumble match*

I'd be willing to bet almost anything that there will at least be some kind of "Battle Royal" on the show featuring stars over the past 1000 episodes.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

*Re: RAW 1000 needs a Royal Rumble match*

And after that match, Randy Orton RKO's his Grandma


----------



## TheORKINMan

*Re: RAW 1000 needs a Royal Rumble match*

I would pay big money to see Randy Orton RKO Shelton Benjamin's grandma


----------



## DoubleAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 needs a Royal Rumble match*

a 50 man battle royal would be better.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: RAW 1000 needs a Royal Rumble match*

Maybe just a battle royal with guys from the past like they did at WM17 and Raw 15th anniversary.

I'd rather the entire night be filled with matches that are like Raws past vs Raws present.

I'm just using names you listed in the OP for the matches

Sid vs Sheamus
DDP vs Cena
Vader vs Rhodes
Foley vs Ziggler
Bret vs Bryan

Or something random like that


----------



## thepogotribe

*Re: RAW 1000 needs a Royal Rumble match*



TheORKINMan said:


> I would pay big money to see Randy Orton RKO Shelton Benjamin's grandma


I can see Shelton Benjamins Reaction in my head " MOMMMA...NOT MY MOMMA!" Tv genius


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 needs a Royal Rumble match*

It would be wonderful if they did an actual Royal Rumble featuring the past superstars, that way each entrance would be a surprise and something special. Battle Royals are just clusterfucks where people are eliminated before you even realize they're in the match.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Anybody think we'll see a full DX reunion? X-Pac, Roadd Dogg, Billy Gun, HHH, Shawn Michaels... 

Also 1000th Raw would be a good time to change the PG rating so WWE can become interesting again


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Anybody think we'll see a full DX reunion? X-Pac, Roadd Dogg, Billy Gun, HHH, Shawn Michaels...
> 
> Also 1000th Raw would be a good time to change the PG rating so WWE can become interesting again


X-Pac said he hasn't been contacted. Doubt they will want him. I could very well see Road Dogg and Billy on there though.


----------



## lightfm

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



AJ number 1 fan said:


> Hey we got to the final.What country are you from anyway if your Spanish be proud of your boys well done.


Portugal mate, we went to overtime and penalties and lost by 1 with the guys who gave you 4-0 but hey,shit happens I guess.You were great during the whole competition,especially against Germany, but I can't say that for the final sorry.


----------



## newageoutlaws

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

So far nobody has been confirmed to appear, however some people have said they won't be there

Good Chance of being there!
.Stone Cold
.The Rock
.Mick Foley
.Undertaker
.Shawn Michaels
.Road Dogg- Works backstage now
.Pyscho Sid- Has appeared already but good chance could appear again
.Vader- Same as Sid
.DDP
.Rowdy Piper
.Brock Lesnar
.Edge

Possible Appearences
.X Pac
.Billy Gunn
.Ken Shamrock
.Steve Blackman
.Gangrel
.Paul Bearer

Not appearing
.Kevin Nash- Confirmed via Twitter
.Goldust- Same as Nash
.Scott Hall- Sadly not due to Health

Hope WWE makes the most of this 1000th episode!


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



newageoutlaws said:


> So far nobody has been confirmed to appear, however some people have said they won't be there
> 
> Good Chance of being there!
> .Stone Cold
> .The Rock
> .Mick Foley
> .Undertaker
> .Shawn Michaels
> .Road Dogg- Works backstage now
> .Pyscho Sid- Has appeared already but good chance could appear again
> .Vader- Same as Sid
> .DDP
> .Rowdy Piper
> .Brock Lesnar
> .Edge
> 
> Possible Appearences
> .X Pac
> .Billy Gunn
> .Ken Shamrock
> .Steve Blackman
> .Gangrel
> .Paul Bearer
> 
> Not appearing
> .Kevin Nash- Confirmed via Twitter
> .Goldust- Same as Nash
> .Scott Hall- Sadly not due to Health
> 
> Hope WWE makes the most of this 1000th episode!


Shawn Michaels will be there. They've been saying DX will be there for weeks.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

God Forbid they Promote a Live Smackdown 1/2 as good as this.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The Past vs The Present 10 man tag team match
The Rock, Shawn Michaels, Triple H, Bret Hart, and the return of Kurt Angle(will never happen)vs John Cena, Randy Orton, CM Punk, Sheamus, Daniel Bryan

Stone Cold is announced as GM of Raw and Stephanie McMahon is GM of Smackdown like the good ol' days


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Are Rock/Austin even going to appear? why aren't the WWE building up their appearances than?


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rated R™ said:


> Are Rock/Austin even going to appear? why aren't the WWE building up their appearances than?


Cause you KNOW they'll be there. It's Raw 1000, you know everyone will be there basically. Though I don't think Rock will(unless you count LIVE VIA SATELLITE as being there) cause he wasn't even in the part of the commercial where they said "legendary wwe superstars" and shows guys like austin,taker,bret but not Rock.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Are you Ready? No I said Are You Readyyyyyy?... to see Bork Lesnar ruin the DX reunion?


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

That sucks, it's the 1000th show ffs, don't know how Vince could even sleep knowing Rock won't be appearing.

It's a pretty big deal IMO.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Jerico's reaction to Cena on Raw


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Can't wait to see Brock Basically kill shawn.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Jerico's reaction to Cena on Raw


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



1TheRockHHH said:


>


:lmao ahhahahah the expressions fit perfectly too.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



1TheRockHHH said:


>


Hehe, that's awesome :lmao.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/69842/major-name-set-for-raw-1000.html



> Several readers in the St. Louis area sent word that localized promos running in the market for the 7/23 1000th episode of Raw listed WWE Hall of Famer Bret Hart as appearing.


Please don't wrestle.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

- Bryan and Y2J would be a sick tag team
- All the 1000 RAW needs is 2 hours of AJ, right?


----------



## Baldwin.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*






Surprisingly, I actually thought it was pretty funny. :lmao


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

i can tell their really trying to put in full effort to make this show the best one ever!! cannot wait i just dont know how their going to cram everything into one episode even if its 3 hours long


----------



## 1illmatic

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

With Undertaker at Raw 1000 do you think we will get any possible idea who he will be fighting at WrestleMania next year. Brock Lesnar is going to be at Raw 1000, Triple H and Shawn Michaels will be their as well. Do you think HBK will somehow be linked to this Lesnar Vs Triple H?


----------



## CC91

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm worried about episode 1001, they are putting all there efforts into this and episode 1001 will just go back to how it is now


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



D.M.N. said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/69842/major-name-set-for-raw-1000.html
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't wrestle.


Bret can't wrestle anymore


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rated R™ said:


> :lmao ahhahahah the expressions fit perfectly too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I guess no Rey for MITB. 



> - According to a new report, WWE is holding off on Rey Mysterio’s return, as well as Mark Henry’s, until the 1000th episode of RAW on July 23rd.


Wnewz/PWinsider


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I guess no Rey for MITB.
> 
> 
> 
> Wnewz/PWinsider


So the WWE Champ MITB really could have just 4 dudes in it then? WTF. It's already gonna be the worst MITB match ever since Cena is gonna win, now we don't even have Rey to do some nice spots with Jericho. This is gonna suck so much ass.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



CC91 said:


> I'm worried about episode 1001, they are putting all there efforts into this and episode 1001 will just go back to how it is now


Correction it will go back to how it is now only for 3 hours EVERY week.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hades1313 said:


> So the WWE Champ MITB really could have just 4 dudes in it then? WTF. It's already gonna be the worst MITB match ever since Cena is gonna win, now we don't even have Rey to do some nice spots with Jericho. This is gonna suck so much ass.


Yeah, we can just expect some good old fashion battle for the ladder, and brawling with classic moves and brief one on ones. Pretty much a fatal 4 way ladder match. I am guessing if WWE gives a damn, they didn't want to rush Rey into a ladder match so early upon his return.


----------



## randyorton24

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I am happy I bought my tickets the day they went on sale as this seems like a hell of a show and each and every day it seems to get bigger and bigger. I never saw Bret Hart in person so him being there will be one of my dreams coming true.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



randyorton24 said:


> I am happy I bought my tickets the day they went on sale as this seems like a hell of a show and each and every day it seems to get bigger and bigger. I never saw Bret Hart in person so him being there will be one of my dreams coming true.


Should be a great show no doubt, especially if you're there. You'll see great names, and some classic moments. Have a good one, yo. (Y)


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I hope WWE drops the current product and makes a episode just with "cameos" from old wrestlers.


----------



## Necramonium

*Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

Seeing Hogan was so big of a money maker for the WWE, what do they have to do to get Hogan into the 1000 episode of Raw? We saw that the relationship between TNA and WWE is not all that bad seeing Christian appeared at a TNA PPV maybe they would not mind getting Hogan on WWE for that one show, but would Hogan really do it? Seeing Hogan is pretty much a diva when it comes to his behavior, always wanting to be the number one on a show and getting very well paid.


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

Hogan was never really a big part of RAW, by the time it started he was in WCW and by the time he had returned to the WWE time had passed him by and he was just a cog in the machine, so while it would be cool to see him back being on RAW 1000 would be kind of a waste. Better to bring him back at WM 30.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

No,

Was he even on any Raw's?


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

It certainly would be nice to see him in a WWE ring again. I have no idea what sort of contractual obligations he has to TNA and if he's allowed to make appearances in other promotions. I would imagine that Hogan isn't against doing it and since it's not like they'd be asking him to headline WM, I don't think his ego and his required pay would be too horrible. I don't think Hogan cares to be the number 1 guy in WWE (and vice versa), so I don't think him being a "diva" would be an issue. It would just be a matter of whether or not he feels it would hurt TNA (which he actually seems quite devoted to).


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

He is part of the man guys in TNA, why would you go directly to the competition and help them out? Are you stupid? Do any of you know what contracts are?


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

No chance, under contract.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*



totoyotube said:


> He is part of the man guys in TNA, why would you go directly to the competition and help them out? Are you stupid? Do any of you know what contracts are?


Yes, it's been mentioned. You, of course, are ignoring how Ric Flair and Christian were allowed to completely swap promotions for a night--if the price is right and if both sides can benefit in some way, things can be changed. I guess all the gory details of Hogan's TNA contract are public knowledge, or you're some sort of lawyer since you feel justified in calling us "stupid" over a contract we know nothing about.


----------



## OJA20

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

1000 will be better than WM.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

I don't think it'll happen but it would be pretty neat to see Hulk Hogan in a WWE ring again.


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

It would be a nice surprise to see him, but doubt it would happen. Hell I think we have a better chance to see Ultimate Warrior at this point, and that is a huge long shot.. like a few others mentioned, also, Hogan was never a huge "Raw" guy... when I think Raw I think Bret, HBK, Nash, Austin, Rock, ect.


----------



## DoctorOThuganomics

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

Surely he wasn't on Raw for a long time. He might be a big part of WWE's history, but not Monday Night Raw. I don't think he should be there, nor do I want him to be there.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

Christian only went to the TNA PPV because TNA allowed Ric Flair to go to the Hall of Fame ceremony and that was the trade off. 

There is ZERO chance of Hogan being at the Raw 1000th episode.


----------



## Alim

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

No. Keep Hogan off my TV


----------



## Ignoramus

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

The buzz around Hogan in the late '80s-early '90s was what made Vince and the company the piles of money he's been sitting on for more than 20 years and what allowed him to expand into having Raw, and then a few years later SmackDown. Hogan should be there for all the right reasons, but most likely wouldn't.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

Hulk Hogan, Kurt Angle & Jeff Hardy on the 1000. episode of Raw as a trade for R-Truth, Evan Bourne and Road Dogg Impact appearance for one night


----------



## Brian Styles

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*



DualShock said:


> Hulk Hogan, Kurt Angle & Jeff Hardy on the 1000. episode of Raw as a trade for R-Truth, Evan Bourne and Road Dogg Impact appearance for one night


Thats what you would call a scam..


Only way TNA lets Hogan/Angle/Hardy appear is in WWE signs off on Cena appearing on iMPACT. In other words, not happening.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*



DualShock said:


> Hulk Hogan, Kurt Angle & Jeff Hardy on the 1000. episode of Raw as a trade for R-Truth, Evan Bourne and Road Dogg Impact appearance for one night


So that's what ya call a fair trade? Bastard! :gun: ha ha :Rock


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

Why, he's never been a big part of RAW, I'd say Goldberg had a bigger impact on RAW than Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

Unfortunately not. Hogan, Angle, Hardy etc all major parts in RAW history(In fact, bigger than 95% of the current roster)but can't be there for obvious reasons.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

Hope not.


----------



## BULLY

*Re: Would Hogan come to Raw 1000?*

Hogans too heavily involved in TNA.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

This is an awesome RAW video, better job than WWE did:






"This is a reminder for our fans, how great this program used to be".


----------



## YESYESYES!

*Former KOTR winner to return.*

Via NODQ.



Spoiler: RAW1000 appearance



Arda Ocal (@arda_ocal) of The Score television network interviewed former WWE talent Nelson Frazier, who portrayed Mabel and Viscera. Highlights: 

Whether he was slated to win the WWF Championship at the 1995 Summerslam: "Actually Vince was leaning towards me [winning the WWE Championship] but if anyone knows about the Clique they can change things around and that's what happened. The finish was changed. Yeah, Vince was really leaning towards me but you can't stop the powers that be." 

How "Vis-agra" was created: "I was working with Hurricane Helms in Europe and Dean Malenko was our road agent. I used to do an amateur wrestling floatover on him and Dean just jokingly said 'why don't you throw in a couple pelvic thrusts when you do that' and I said 'are you serious?'. So I gave it a try and the people just exploded." 

Viscera also told Ocal that he expects to appear on the historic 1000th episode of Raw or another upcoming episode.

Ministry re-union? :mark:


----------



## ESPNNYC1

*Re: Former KOTR winner to return.*

He was never good before.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Former KOTR winner to return.*



YESYESYES! said:


> Ministry re-union? :mark:


That would be so awesome.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Former KOTR winner to return.*

ZOMG lets all jack off.

He sucks, always has and always will and he nearly put WWE out of buisness. But people will look over that because HEZ FRM TEH ATTIDE ERA!


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Former KOTR winner to return.*

I can't think of any decent matches he was in and I refuse to believe Vince would have even thought of putting the title on him


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Former KOTR winner to return.*



YESYESYES! said:


> Whether he was slated to win the WWF Championship at the 1995 Summerslam: "Actually Vince was leaning towards me [winning the WWE Championship] but if anyone knows about the Clique they can change things around and that's what happened. The finish was changed. Yeah, Vince was really leaning towards me but you can't stop the powers that be."


best thing that the Kliq has ever done! Thank you Shawn, Scott and Kev.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Ehhh I could care less. Not a big fan to be honest.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

He'll come back as The Love Machine, no doubt. Well, anything as long as it ain't Big Daddy V and his huge saggy tits.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Marty Vibe said:


> *He'll come back as The Love Machine, no doubt.* Well, anything as long as it ain't Big Daddy V and his huge saggy tits.


Exactly This! There won't be a ministry re-union you can count on that


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

As big a fan of The Ministry I was back in the day - seeing them now would be embarassing. People nowadays only remember Bradshaw as JBL; Faarooq as the random black guy who shouts 'DAMN!' and Mideon wants nothing to do with the wrestling business.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I don't even remember seeing Hogan on RAW in those old 94 episodes. And when he came back to WWE he was more of a Smackdown guy.


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

A 1000th Raw episode without Kurt Angle is just plain wrong.


----------



## newageoutlaws

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Heard a few rumors that Piper should be there and Tatanka too


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



newageoutlaws said:


> Heard a few rumors that Piper should be there and Tatanka too


Tatanka I heard was contacted. 

Piper said he wasn't, but he's either lying or will show up anyways IMO. Hot Rod don't need no fuckin invitation.


----------



## Dark_Link

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Kurt Angle Jeff Hardy and Hulk Hogan bully ray and Devon for Cena CM Punk and The G.O.A.T face daniel bryan for one night! Make it happen Vince! 

Goddammit! "vince voice"


----------



## BTNH

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

With all these rumors I'm starting to wonder how they will fit it into 3 hours. If it had no commercials okay, but this isn't a PPV. Should be interesting to see


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I am going into this with low expectations. Even if they are hyping this show up to be amazing, if you expect to much and WWE doesn't deliver you will just be disappointed.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Piper is almost a full timer he shows up so many times.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Currently advertised to appear at Raw 1000:

Johnny Ace
Brock Lesnar 
Bret Hart

I wonder what big johnny's involvement in the show would be?

Also hoping for a Scott Hall backstage appearance. 
How hard can it be?


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Currently advertised to appear at Raw 1000:
> 
> Johnny Ace
> Brock Lesnar
> Bret Hart
> 
> I wonder what big johnny's involvement in the show would be?
> 
> Also hoping for a Scott Hall backstage appearance.
> How hard can it be?


No way Scott Hall is there. 

And DX is confirmed as well. Don't know if it will just be Shawn and HHH or if Road Dogg and Bad Ass may be there too.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hades1313 said:


> No way Scott Hall is there.
> 
> And DX is confirmed as well. Don't know if it will just be Shawn and HHH or if Road Dogg and Bad Ass may be there too.


Surly it wouldn't be to difficult to have him appear backstage and just say "Hey yo" and then switch to something else. 

Also I'm 95% sure Road Dogg will be at RAW 1000. I think Billy Gunn will appear too. Hoping for an old school DX reunion instead of just HHH and HBK.

(Y)


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

For Hall (or anyone else for that matter that can't attend) just have them record a small video promo, that way it doesn't take up time and still give fans short nostalgia pops throughout the show.


----------



## bigd5896

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*






Found a kid that is excited for dbry to be champion at the 1000 raw


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*


----------



## andromeda_1979

*the heath slater payoff!*

One has to think that the 1000th raw episode heath will get a Rock Bottom/ Peoples Elbow or a Stunner. So who would you rather Heath feel the wrath of...Stone Cold or the Rock....clearly it will be one or the other. Although I could see Michaels doin sweet chin music. Hopefully this Slater thing pays off....he deserves it.

On a side note anyone think we will get the mania 29 main event anounced?....I would love to see Taker vs Cena seeds get planted.


----------



## newageoutlaws

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Hope they bring back the old Raw is war t-shirts for the backstage crew...was cool t-shirt

Be great to see the original titontron too


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I think the Rock will be at the 1000th RAW.

He just tweeted...

"Killer leg training for FAST 6. Filming starts in 4 weeks. London get ready."

4 weeks is after July 23 for those without a calender. 

Obviously it doesn't prove he will be there, but I would say it really raises the chances if all he's doing is training for a movie right now.

Edit: And he just tweeted this to JR...

"@JRsBBQ Hope you're well my friend and look forward to seeing you soon. Your sauce business is kicking ass - congrats!"

Again IMO more evidence he will be there.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I'd bet on him being there. Just the fact that he's not doing anything for 4 weeks is enough, but also the fact that he's one of their biggest stars ever and he's on a limited date contract with them, I think it's safe to assume that he'll make an appearance in a segment during that episode. It's fast approaching, I can't wait!


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Now I'm wondering whose candy ass he will layeth the smacketh down upon....???


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm not going to get my hopes up but I would love to see Rocky at Raw 1000 cutting a promo with Austin or even one of the young heels like Miz since they have good chemistry and can talk about being in the movies.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Clique said:


> I'm not going to get my hopes up but I would love to see Rocky at Raw 1000 cutting a promo with Austin or even one of the young heels like Miz since they have good chemistry and can talk about being in the movies.


Rock: "Oh really Miz you're in the movies? How many movies have you been in?"
Miz: "Well I've only been in..."
Rock: "IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW MANY MOVIES YOU'VE BEEN IN!"


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hades1313 said:


> I think the Rock will be at the 1000th RAW.
> 
> He just tweeted...
> 
> "Killer leg training for FAST 6. Filming starts in 4 weeks. London get ready."
> 
> 4 weeks is after July 23 for those without a calender.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't prove he will be there, but I would say it really raises the chances if all he's doing is training for a movie right now.
> 
> Edit: And he just tweeted this to JR...
> 
> "@JRsBBQ Hope you're well my friend and look forward to seeing you soon. Your sauce business is kicking ass - congrats!"
> 
> Again IMO more evidence he will be there.


Would be awesome but I doubt it, until now they only said DX and Lesnar, I imagine that if they had Rock for the show, they will promote his appearance. There's still a chance because Taker is also going to be there and he's not in the commercials yet. 

I would love to see a Rock/Austin/Vince promo to close the show if they're there.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> Would be awesome but I doubt it, until now they only said DX and Lesnar, I imagine that if they had Rock for the show, they will promote his appearance. There's still a chance because Taker is also going to be there and he's not in the commercials yet.
> 
> I would love to see a Rock/Austin/Vince promo to close the show if they're there.


I dunno. They might wanna keep certain ones a surprise.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Honestly they don't need to advertise too many people. People are gonna be tuning into this one regardless and the surprises will make it all the better.

I think WWE is better off with more surprises because it gives people more incentive to tune in. If done often enough.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Brye said:


> Honestly they don't need to advertise too many people. People are gonna be tuning into this one regardless and the surprises will make it all the better.
> 
> I think WWE is better off with more surprises because it gives people more incentive to tune in. If done often enough.


I agree. But I think if both Austin and Rock will be their they should prolly advertise 1 or the other. Just cuz they're such big draws. But I have a feeling Austin may be the guest GM on RAW this week and the WWE may advertise him after that.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Is Taker confirmed?

Austin is pretty much a guarantee and The Rock will only make things better. So with Taker also being there, it'll be perfection!

I just hope Orton's suspension is ended a couple of days earlier just so he can make it to this show since it takes place in St. Louis.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If Rock and Taker are appearing at RAW 1000, PLEASE WWE don't advertise them.
I want to mark out!!!!

I have to admit, If Hulk Hogan appears I'll mark out!!!
Christian attended a TNA PPV so why can't Hogan appear on RAW 1000 for a short segment.
Stranger things have happened!

(Y)


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If The Rock is going to be there, I'd rather they don't advertise him. Give the fans a surprise.

They have DX, Lesnar all advertised for the show. So they have major stars advertised.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Yeah, I'm also hoping they don't announce either Rock or Austin.

It's been around a year since Austin appeared so it'll be a good pop for him too.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm hoping for a Austin-Vince interaction.
Maybe Austin giving him a stunner and pouring beer all over him.
Would bring back memories.

(Y)


----------



## Brock

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I just hope it isn't a letdown and they don't hold back or anything, just pull out all the stops please Vince.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



zep81 said:


> I just hope it isn't a letdown and they don't hold back or anything, just pull out all the stops please Vince.


Fingers crossed!!!
I want to feel like I'm back in 1998 and watching an Attitude Era episode of Raw.
Get rid of those fancy lights and shitty minitrons etc... and just give us a damn entertaining WRESTLING show. (Y)


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Choke2Death said:


> Is Taker confirmed?


He's not confirmed, but it seems very possible he will be there.

He's not injured
The WWE keeps showing him in the promos (could be a coincidence)
He was on the first RAW

I wouldn't expect them to advertise him though. Taker is all about surprise appearances.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Im so pumped for this show! Also I feel taker needs to be on a show this memorable.. He's not the phenom for nothing..


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Fingers crossed!!!
> I want to feel like I'm back in 1998 and watching an Attitude Era episode of Raw.
> Get rid of those fancy lights and shitty minitrons etc... and just give us a damn entertaining WRESTLING show. (Y)


They don't even have to go back to 1998. Something big NEEDS to happen on this show to make me interested in the product going forward. Give me a "WOW" moment or two. Entertain me. And get rid of the stupid comedy. I'm probably giving them until the 23rd to show me they can deliver the WWE they're capable of. I'm still waiting for that *huge*, blockbuster storyline. Maybe they'll finally get it started here? And I don't mean Brock/HHH because that alone isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hades1313 said:


> He's not confirmed, but it seems very possible he will be there.
> 
> He's not injured
> The WWE keeps showing him in the promos (could be a coincidence)
> He was on the first RAW
> 
> I wouldn't expect them to advertise him though. Taker is all about surprise appearances.


Yeah he probably will be there. WWE were going to begin advertising majorly for him but that idea was scrapped. He is much healthier than he was this time last year after the WM match.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Marv95 said:


> They don't even have to go back to 1998. Something big NEEDS to happen on this show to make me interested in the product going forward. Give me a "WOW" moment or two. Entertain me. And get rid of the stupid comedy. I'm probably giving them until the 23rd to show me they can deliver the WWE they're capable of. I'm still waiting for that *huge*, blockbuster storyline. Maybe they'll finally get it started here? And I don't mean Brock/HHH because that alone isn't gonna cut it.


I have a feeling we will get a Attitude Era vs current Era storyline. Vince wants to get ratings, so what better way to get ratings by bringing back past wrestlers to face off with the current wrestlers in one epic storyline. Old fans of the WWE will watch again because they will be intrigued in the storyline.

(Y)


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I have a feeling we will get a Attitude Era vs current Era storyline. Vince wants to get ratings, so what better way to get ratings by bringing back past wrestlers to face off with the current wrestlers in one epic storyline. Old fans of the WWE will watch again because they will be intrigued in the storyline.
> 
> (Y)


Yeah that's not gonna happen


----------



## Leechmaster

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Fingers crossed!!!
> I want to feel like I'm back in 1998 and watching an Attitude Era episode of Raw.
> Get rid of those fancy lights and shitty minitrons etc... and just give us a damn entertaining WRESTLING show. (Y)


While we're at it lets fire everyone under 40!!!!

This is the problem it's wrestling fans today....they keep living in the past and are not willing to give anyone new a chance.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Based on past Raw specials(that were actually specials, not Raw 900 which was 902 or something in reality) such as Homecoming(first 3 hour one), Family Reunion, Raw 15 and Old School, WWE has done a real good job with those shows, so Raw1000 will be even better. Especially with access to guys like Lesnar,Bret,Rock(which they didn't have at any of those other shows), and guys like HBK/Taker appearing will be considered special(something that at many of those other big raw speicals,those guys appearing were just normal things)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hades1313 said:


> Yeah that's not gonna happen


Why?
RAW 1000 is the perfect show to plant the seeds.
It will bring the old fans back, which will boost up the ratings.

Every PPV from Summerslam to Survivor Series will have a few matches - Attitude Era vs Current Era superstars. Then at Survivor Series we have a huge 5 on 5 elimination tag match.
It could be interesting.

(Y)


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Why?
> RAW 1000 is the perfect show to plant the seeds.
> It will bring the old fans back, which will boost up the ratings.
> 
> Every PPV from Summerslam to Survivor Series will have a few matches - Attitude Era vs Current Era superstars. Then at Survivor Series we have a huge 5 on 5 elimination tag match.
> It could be interesting.
> 
> (Y)


Well first of all there's only a few Attitude Era stars that are healthy enough to wrestle at all, much less for multiple matches. Second most of them don't want to come back for that long. Third you would basically have to scrap every storyline you have in WWE right now. Fourth everybody, but like the top 5 guys in WWE right now would be irrelavent for the entire storyline. Fifth, I don't think it would boost ratings THAT much. Sixth, even if it does, what will they do after that? They just de-pushed every one of their guys who aren't the top 5 best in the company. Seventh, when the AE guys leave we will be reminded how much crappier the current guys are than these guys. Eighth, the AE guys won't be as funny/exciting in a PG WWE.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Has anyone heard news about Edge being there? Would think he could make an appearance.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hades1313 said:


> Well first of all there's only a few Attitude Era stars that are healthy enough to wrestle at all, much less for multiple matches. Second most of them don't want to come back for that long. Third you would basically have to scrap every storyline you have in WWE right now. Fourth everybody, but like the top 5 guys in WWE right now would be irrelavent for the entire storyline. Fifth, I don't think it would boost ratings THAT much. Sixth, even if it does, what will they do after that? They just de-pushed every one of their guys who aren't the top 5 best in the company. Seventh, when the AE guys leave we will be reminded how much crappier the current guys are than these guys. Eighth, the AE guys won't be as funny/exciting in a PG WWE.


I think it could work!

1. There doesn't have to be that many AE stars.
2. It's only a few months, and they can share shows from time to time (Some one week, some another)
3. Not really. When this storyline comes up the current storylines will most likely be done.
4. There are definitely more than 5 guys that can make this storyline relevant.
5. I think it could. The older fans will be invested in it IMO.
6. This storyline can be used to put current talent over.
7. Not really, Hopefully the younger talent can learn a thing a two from the AE stars and evolve their characters and enjoy the product themselves, then that way we will be able to enjoy the product more.
8. Why wouldn't they be? Alright PG will restrict them from a few things but it really isn't a problem.



Hades1313 said:


> Has anyone heard news about Edge being there? Would think he could make an appearance.


I think he will be there!
Unless he had a fallout with WWE?
Didn't he reject a contract offered to him by WWE just a few months ago?


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I think he will be there!
> Unless he had a fallout with WWE?
> Didn't he reject a contract offered to him by WWE just a few months ago?


He did reject a contract, but I don't think he had a fallout. In his interviews for his DVD it seemed like he was just happy enjoying life away from WWE and all the traveling and stuff. I expect he will be there too, I just didn't know if anyone had heard anything.


----------



## Dark_Link

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I wanna see ziggler vs billy gunn but it,won't happen lol


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

-"Bret Hart has officially been added to the event page for the 1000th episode of RAW on WWE.com."

-"A local promo during tonight's RAW in the St. Louis area advertised Bret Hart for the upcoming 1000th RAW episode from the Scottrade Center"

Source: WrestlingInc.com

Edit: 2nd bit of info regards Hart


----------



## Brock

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



NearFall said:


> -"Bret Hart has officially been added to the event page for the 1000th episode of RAW on WWE.com."
> 
> Source: WrestlingInc.com


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



NearFall said:


> -"Bret Hart has officially been added to the event page for the 1000th episode of RAW on WWE.com."
> 
> Source: WrestlingInc.com


And Shawn Michaels just released a video saying he doesn't know what's gonna happen when he's on the 1000th RAW. I dunno if that means WWE has nothing big for him planned, or if they just haven't decided exactly what DX is gonna do yet. Or Shawn could be BSing us and know exactly what's gonna happen.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hades1313 said:


> Or Shawn could be BSing us and know exactly what's gonna happen.


As if HBK would ever do that


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



zep81 said:


> As if HBK would ever do that


lol yeah

I just think it would be so cool if HBK, The Rock, Austin, Foley, Taker, HHH, and Bret Hart just all got in the ring and stared at each other.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Zack ryder is all pumped up for 1000th raw, I dont even know why. He would be lucky if he even gets to do a backstage seg..

- Zack Ryder spoke about the upcoming 1000th episode of WWE Raw with LubbockOnline.com. Here is an excerpt from that article. 

"That's going to be a really big deal," Ryder admitted. "Every superstar will be there, and you know the WWE will do whatever it takes to make it special. One thousand shows is a huge accomplishment."


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm sure Ryder will get some type of backstage thing with a legend like Austin or Rock or something.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Here's what I'd book/like to see on Raw 1000 (not in order). Some are not likely but most of it are:

WWE Tag Team Championship
Prime Time Players vs New Age Outlaws

IC Championship
Christian /w Edge vs Dolph Ziggler

US Championship
Santino vs Damien Sandow

World Heavyweight Championship
Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio

MITB World Championship Cash-in

WWE Championship
CM Punk vs Chris Jericho vs Daniel Bryan

MITB WWE Championship Cash-in tease

Heath Slater vs Goldberg

"Legends" Battle Royale followed but Dean Ambrose debut

DX/Lesnar/Heyman Segment

No DQ Match
John Cena vs Big Show

Rock/Austin/Punk/Cena Promo

Tyson Kidd /w Bret Hart vs Cody Rhodes

Kane vs Tensai with the Undertaker appearing after the match to tombstone one (or both) of them

JBL is the new Raw GM.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Why?
> RAW 1000 is the perfect show to plant the seeds.
> It will bring the old fans back, which will boost up the ratings.
> 
> Every PPV from Summerslam to Survivor Series will have a few matches - Attitude Era vs Current Era superstars. Then at Survivor Series we have a huge 5 on 5 elimination tag match.
> It could be interesting.
> 
> (Y)


This is how I'll go about it.

*RAW 1000 - *Attitude Era superstars are all in the ring, they talk about how different and boring the lockeroom is today compared to the good old days. The current era superstars come out and argue with them. Until they all agree to a series of match to decide which era of superstars are better.

*Summerslam -* 

X-Pac and Road Dogg vs R-truth and Kofi Kingston 
Billy Gunn vs Dolph Ziggler

*Night of Champions -*
JBL vs Alberto Del Rio
Lita vs AJ


*Hell In a Cell -* 
Mic Foley vs Cody Rhodes - Hell in a Cell match
Rikishi vs Brodus Clay 


*Survivor Series -*
Kane, Undertaker, The Rock, Austin and Triple H vs John Cena, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sheamus and Daniel Bryan - 5 on 5 elimination tag match.

(Y)


----------



## MMAMAN

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

lol who cares

wrestling sucks and mma owns


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



MMAMAN said:


> lol who cares
> 
> wrestling sucks and mma owns


fpalm Did you honestly create an account on a wrestling forum saying how much wrestling sucks and how MMA is so much better? You need some hobbies, kid.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



peowulf said:


> Here's what I'd book/like to see on Raw 1000 (not in order). Some are not likely but most of it are:
> 
> WWE Tag Team Championship
> Prime Time Players vs New Age Outlaws
> 
> IC Championship
> Christian /w Edge vs Dolph Ziggler
> 
> US Championship
> Santino vs Damien Sandow
> 
> World Heavyweight Championship
> Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
> 
> MITB World Championship Cash-in
> 
> WWE Championship
> CM Punk vs Chris Jericho vs Daniel Bryan
> 
> MITB WWE Championship Cash-in tease
> 
> Heath Slater vs Goldberg
> 
> "Legends" Battle Royale followed but Dean Ambrose debut
> 
> DX/Lesnar/Heyman Segment
> 
> No DQ Match
> John Cena vs Big Show
> 
> Rock/Austin/Punk/Cena Promo
> 
> Tyson Kidd /w Bret Hart vs Cody Rhodes
> 
> Kane vs Tensai with the Undertaker appearing after the match to tombstone one (or both) of them
> 
> JBL is the new Raw GM.


I would like it as that but Kane should have a bigger role



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> This is how I'll go about it.
> 
> *RAW 1000 - *Attitude Era superstars are all in the ring, they talk about how different and boring the lockeroom is today compared to the good old days. The current era superstars come out and argue with them. Until they all agree to a series of match to decide which era of superstars are better.
> 
> *Summerslam -*
> 
> X-Pac and Road Dogg vs R-truth and Kofi Kingston
> Billy Gunn vs Dolph Ziggler
> 
> *Night of Champions -*
> JBL vs Alberto Del Rio
> Lita vs AJ
> 
> 
> *Hell In a Cell -*
> Mic Foley vs Cody Rhodes - Hell in a Cell match
> Rikishi vs Brodus Clay
> 
> 
> *Survivor Series -*
> Kane, Undertaker, The Rock, Austin and Triple H vs John Cena, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sheamus and Daniel Bryan - 5 on 5 elimination tag match.
> 
> (Y)


I love the Survivor Series one, the historic 5 would COMPLETELY dominate the 5.


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I don't see why an Attitude Era vs PG Era storyline couldnt happen... Outside of the fact that the kids/women will just cheer for the PG guys and kinda dampen it at live events, but it could still work. New Age Outlaws, Austin, Rock, Taker, Kane, Big Show, Jericho, HHH, Shamrock, etc are all guys that can still wrestle and make this viable. This would be the biggest storyline since the WCW/ECW Invasion, and if Vince pulled the trigger and gave the wrestlers most of the creative control, I think we could see a great piece of TV... Dont think Vince would take that chance, but fuck it....

I think 1000th RAW has to have Orton appear. Vince has to put aside the bullshit, and think business-wise and fan-wise. Imagine Randy coming through the crowd unexpectedly during a promo, dropping all with RKOs, then leaving through the crowd, starting a storyline that played up his suspension, and makes Randy just more of a rebellious character still in the vein of the Viper but with more personality and better promos. The next week Randy's suspension would be officially over and then BOOM.

The Rock will most def. appear for the 1000th RAW. I heard filming on Fast 6 was supposed to start at the beginning of this month, so I can imagine that if he has the 23rd free, there is no way in HELL he won't be there. He's been featured in all of the promos and commercials that I've seen for it.

I just hope we get that damn Austin/Punk promo or tease for Wrestlemania 29 man... it's time for Austin to bring his ass back lol


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Fast 6 starts filming the week after RAW 1000. Rock confirmed it (the date) yesterday when shooting starts. So I see no reason as to why he wont be there tbh.


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Fast 6 starts filming the week after RAW 1000. Rock confirmed it (the date) yesterday when shooting starts. So I see no reason as to why he wont be there tbh.


Oh I saw that, but I was surprised that it started after RAW 1000, seeing as how reports had it set for late-June/early-July, but it's perfect in that case. I have a feeling that Rock may do something at Survivor Series or make an appearance there maybe before going away until like Royal Rumble time.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Anyone disappointed that RAW 1000 will be held in ST.Louis.
No offence to the people who live in ST.Louis but I believe that such an event should be held in the city were it all began 19 years ago (New York).

Now onto the set. I don't want to see the boring HD set. I Would like to see something different and unique. It would be cool if we get Attitude era tron, Ruthless agression era ring and steel barricades.

For the opening Song I would like it too be a combination of all past Raw themes. 

(Y)


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

i have a feeling the wwe have something huge up there sleeve here, cena heel turn?? a returning star who may stick around golgberg or batista or maybe steiner. maybe the big summer story line attitude vs pg. which leads to servivor series. 

i want attitude back and austin and the rock also batista and scott steiner and brock because they were the stars and wwe have not got that star power anymore.

we had stone cold steve austin and now have cm punk lmao
we had the rock we now have john cena lmfao
we had brock lesnar we now have ?????? lol

the star power of today cannot match the past thats why us older fans want returning super stars to inject some life into the wwe


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



jammo2000 said:


> *i have a feeling the wwe have something huge up there sleeve* here, cena heel turn?? a returning star who may stick around golgberg or batista or maybe steiner. maybe the big summer story line attitude vs pg. which leads to servivor series.
> 
> i want attitude back and austin and the rock also batista and scott steiner and brock because they were the stars and wwe have not got that star power anymore.
> 
> we had stone cold steve austin and now have cm punk lmao
> we had the rock we now have john cena lmfao
> we had brock lesnar we now have ?????? lol
> 
> the star power of today cannot match the past thats why us older fans want returning super stars to inject some life into the wwe


Lets give up. I heard that like 10000 times the last 12 months.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

This is one of the few times of the year where I will allow myself to be very excited and to expect something big to go down in WWE. They have been and still are promoting the hell out of Raw 1000 and it would be silly to think that they _aren't_ going to have a lot of eyeballs on the show come July 23rd. For said reason, if they were ever going to do something to hook viewers in or kickoff a big angle, this would be the time to do it. HHH/Lesnar is obviously the big summer program this year and given that Brock will be there in person I think that something pretty major is going to happen with him and Trips because they'll want to get as many people hyped for Summerslam as they can and this is the way to do it. Shits going down imo.


----------



## clarkwgriswold

*1000th show, wrestling?*

Hi,

What does everyone think will go on at the 1000th show. Just people coming out to pops, some talking, etc.

I noticed a thread about Steve Blackman possibly being there, if guys like Duggan and Slaughter can still go, you have to think that a guy like Blackman and some of the other revealed stars could do short matches or a battle royal.


What do you think will happen?

Clark


----------



## shawnmcmahon

*Re: 1000th show, wrestling?*

I wouldn't be surprised if they did a random battle royal.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: 1000th show, wrestling?*

This thread will probably be moved here:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/623307-official-raw-1000-discussion-thread-possible-spoilers.html

And I would honestly like to see The Rock, Taker, and SCSA. I think the three of them will actually show up. Hopefully Austin will be doing a segment with Punk. I would enjoy that a lot, personally.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: 1000th show, wrestling?*

Yeah there's a huge thread about this already.


----------



## shawnmcmahon

*Re: 1000th show, wrestling?*

I wonder how much Rock would get paid for appearing.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: 1000th show, wrestling?*

Teddy Long demands a TAG TEAM MATCH!


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: 1000th show, wrestling?*

*I wonder if we will get a lot of wrestling just one helluva lot of guest appearances. That building will be stacked with former WWE talent. It will be interesting to see who will be there. *


----------



## clarkwgriswold

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I have it on good authority that the deal which sent Flair to the HOF dinner and Christian for a night to TNA will also send Bubba Ray and Devon to 1000th Episode.

Reunion of Dudleyz with Spike.

Just sayin.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: 1000th show, wrestling?*

Hopefully there's more wrestling than segments..but then again there's a lot of former superstars who I think may participate on the 1000th episode..


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: 1000th show, wrestling?*

I'd like to see some former wrestlers. Just don't want to see Hacksaw Jim Duggan and Sgt. Slaughter.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: 1000th show, wrestling?*



RyanPelley said:


> I'd like to see some former wrestlers. Just don't want to see Hacksaw Jim Duggan and Sgt. Slaughter.


I would mark the fuck out if the iron sheik appears. :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

1,000th Episode of Monday Night Raw

Rough Draft

The show opens with a brand new, so-awesome-it's-instantly-iconic opening video package with a new song that kicks ass and features an array of older stars who remain like Triple H, Lesnar, Rock, Undertaker, Rey Mysterio, The Big Show, Kane and a bunch of younger stars like CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, Randy Orton, The Miz, Alberto Del Rio and Sin Cara. Top projects like Ryback and Damien Sandow are heavily featured, as well as midcard mainstays like Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler. Various individuals like AJ, Brodus Clay, Cody Rhodes, Christian, Layla, Santino Marella, Jack Swagger and Zack Ryder round it out.

We cut to the arena. HEATH SLATER is in the ring. MICHAEL COLE, JERRY LAWLER and BOOKER T introduce us to the 1,000th Episode of Monday Night Raw. Lawler is especially irked that Heath Slater of all people is kicking off the show. Lawler notes that this just isn't right. 

SLATER: "For the past number of weeks, I've found myself humiliated and embarrassed! Well, you can just write the letters 'RIP' next to that chapter of The One Man Band's career! 'Cause I'm here to _*TAKE*_ what I want!"

With that, THE UNDERTAKER's theme hits with the immortal DONG. Slater looks like he is shitting his pants.

Once The Undertaker finally makes it to the ring following his classic entrance, he looks at Slater like he's grievously offended. Slater tries to beg off, but Undertaker shakes his head in remorseless fashion. Slater tries to shake Taker's hand but Taker refuses. Slater grins at the crowd, then shrugs and kicks Taker in the gut three or four times, temporarily backing him up into the corner. Slater runs off the ropes and GETS HIS FUCKING HEAD KNOCKED OFF WITH A BIG BOOT. A groggy Slater slowly gets back up to his feet, is picked up by Taker and eats a turnbuckle with Snake Eyes, another Big Boot sends him down and the Legdrop follows. A long two count. Slater begs and pleads. "No! No, please!" Chokeslam. Last Ride. Tombstone. One, two, three. 

Undertaker departs. 

Cole, Lawler and Booker T highlight just how fitting it is that The Undertaker has kicked off the 1,000th episode of Monday Night Raw.

But just as we think the segment may be ending, the music of DEGENERATION X hits.

The cammo-covered duo of SHAWN MICHAELS and TRIPLE H comes down to the ring throwing shirts and whatnot out to the crowd. 

They do their whole entire intro shtick, culminating with "Two words for ya" routine. Finally, just as they are about to finally get down to somewhat more serious business, they notice that they were never alone in the ring: Heath Slater is just now pulling himself up to his feet. Slater shakes his head and looks at DX. They look back. HBK with a Superkick to Slater, and that is immediately followed up with a Pedigree from Triple H. 

After some more comedy, they finally get to BROCK LESNAR.

But that is short-lived as PAUL HEYMAN makes his way down to the ring. 

TO BE CONTINUED

*** 

This is where Vince left it so far...


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



clarkwgriswold said:


> I have it on good authority that the deal which sent Flair to the HOF dinner and Christian for a night to TNA will also send Bubba Ray and Devon to 1000th Episode.
> 
> Reunion of Dudleyz with Spike.
> 
> Just sayin.


Would mark for the Duddleys!
Also I would love to see a battle Royal with former talent.

Is anyone else going to avoid this forum, spoiler sites on the day of the show?
Because I for the first time in a long time, want to be surprised!


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> .
> 
> Is anyone else going to avoid this forum, spoiler sites on the day of the show?
> Because I for the first time in a long time, want to be surprised!



Definitely.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Is anyone else going to avoid this forum, spoiler sites on the day of the show?
> Because I for the first time in a long time, want to be surprised!


Yep, i won't be on for a couple of days previous to the event, i too wish to be surpised, just FFS WWE - dont let us down


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: 1000th show, wrestling?*



jaw2929 said:


>


Dr. Evil's suit? He looks like the black Dr. Evil. haha


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Is anyone else going to avoid this forum, spoiler sites on the day of the show?
> Because I for the first time in a long time, want to be surprised!


Yes. I will prolly stop checking any wrestling sites after the RAW prior to MITB and the 1000th RAW. Don't want you turds ruining anything for me.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Because I remember I visited this forum a few hours before last years Royal Rumble and I saw a thread called "Suprise RR entrants", I clicked it and saw a pic of Booker and Nash at the airport! Totally ruined the Rumble for me.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Hoping for The Rock to be on the show. Maybe Flair as well.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Fast 6 starts filming the week after RAW 1000. Rock confirmed it (the date) yesterday when shooting starts. So I see no reason as to why he wont be there tbh.


This!
Rocky will most likely be there.

Also I think Flair will be there also. 

I seriously can't wait.
I hope taker comes out in his original attire and original makeup.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

*Steve Blackman* wrote this: "Could be at the 1,000th Raw. Watch this space!"

If this is true, then I would mark out. He was my favourite underrated midcarder of the Attitude Era.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Because I remember I visited this forum a few hours before last years Royal Rumble and I saw a thread called "Suprise RR entrants", I clicked it and saw a pic of Booker and Nash at the airport! Totally ruined the Rumble for me.


This thread is really supposed to be where all of the spoilers for the show are posted. On the day of the show we will have a non-spoiler discussion thread, but I'm sure we will still have people creating separate threads with spoilers in the title when everything should go in the general discussion thread.


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Only 2 more Monday Night Raws left until the 1000th episode.

If Edge, Stone Cold, The Undertaker and The Rock all make appearances I will be satisfied. However I'm staying away from this thread until the night after. I don't want any spoilers.

Why is everyone talking bad about Raw going 3 hours? I guess some people just want to expect the worst regardless of what decision the WWE makes.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



SporadicAttack said:


> Why is everyone talking bad about Raw going 3 hours? I guess some people just want to expect the worst regardless of what decision the WWE makes.


Well they haven't done a very good job putting on a 2 hour show lately, so why should we think they could put on a 3 hour show?


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

3hrs RAW=lot's of wins!!

can't fucking wait for 1000th RAW baby!!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Ill watch some TNA tonight, then RAW tomorrow, MITB Next Sunday, RAW again and then RAW 1000. Great time for these next few weeks.


----------



## Rockstar1

*Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

Are there any words out that Rock will be present at this special event raw?
A Stone Cold vs Rock promo NEEDS to happen at this RAW !


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

Probably by satellite.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

I think there's a 70% chance, I'd be pretty surprised if he's not there Live!


----------



## I Hear Voices

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

I think he doesnt start filming Fast Six for another 4 weeks so its possible.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I came up with another storyline idea, but this one is a bit far fetched.
What if, a TNA wrestler invades RAW 1000 and sets up a fued with a WWE superstar.
I'm thinking AJ Styles to invade and set up a feud with CM Punk. I think Bryan will win the WWE title at Money in the Bank with help from AJ Lee. Then CM Punk will be free to feud with AJ Styles.
There is a slim 5% chance of a TNA star being involved in WWE, but what if that deal that was done between WWE and TNA allowed a TNA wrestler to be involved in a short WWE storyline!

How awesome would that be.
Then Again, this would be hard to execute because I very much doubt the WWE would book a TNA wrestler to beat one of WWE's top wrestlers, thus unfortunately making this feud predictable.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

Everything can happen in WWE
So,Yes,i think Rock will be back!


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

No.

He wont grace you hacks with his greatness just yet.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

I hope so. Will it happen? Most likely not, but then again it's most likely that we will get a satellite appearance instead.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

Doubt it,but if they are keeping it a secret im gonna crap my pants when i mark out if i hear...IF YOUR SMEEEELL!!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

He HAS to
if they are bringing all the legends back he NEEDS to be there otherwise someone who played a major role will be missing


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

He should be there live. rock, Austin and HHH all need to be in the ring at the same time. He will probably appear "live" via satellite which sucks but I know him appearing via satellite is still better than John Cena live.


----------



## GEOLINK

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*



Rockstar1 said:


> Are there any words out that Rock will be present at this special event raw?
> *A Stone Cold vs Rock promo NEEDS to happen at this RAW !*


I would mark the fuck out so bad.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*



Rockstar1 said:


> Are there any words out that Rock will be present at this special event raw?
> A Stone Cold vs Rock promo NEEDS to happen at this RAW !


Austin-rock promo?love it.would be more awesome if hogan or hhh also join


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

Possible. He is not in filming for that week, so who knows.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

He got Fast 6 coming up and he has what? He has like 4 movies on the horizon. He's not filming that week? Didn't hear anything about that but we'll see. Not even sure he's in the United States. I really hope it ends with an Austin/Rock promo. It would be fitting since they are WHY Monday Night Raw is still on the air till this very day.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

I would mark the fuck out if Rock and Austin at the same thing one last fucking time
and then Vince mcmahon and all the superstar come out show the respect what they did for WWE.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I expect Ambrose to rain on the parade with all the all the "stars" returning in one ring, or most of them. Possibly guys like Foley, Edge, Bret Hart, Steve Blackman, and others in the ring hearing him talk down to all of them like a bunch of has been stars who are living in the past. Would love to hear him just shit on that generation, or time period of Raw stars. He could say that these men paved the way for nobody, and it's obvious by today's current trend in product right now. Ambrose says that this is all about entertainment, and money. He is hear to bring back blood, sweat, pain, and bloody tears.


----------



## rickyboy123

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

he has to be, i mean, with him and austin monday night raw would never have become what it did, arguably might not even be around today, i just hope the crowd isnt gonna be the usual funeral fest it alot of the time is


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

He HAS to be there and he WILL.


----------



## Call_Me

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Austin-rock promo?love it.would be more awesome if hogan or hhh also join


With Goldberg, Lesnar, Flair, HBK, Bret and Cena. That's pretty much half of the Top 20 all time GOATS in the same ring..


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*



Call_Me said:


> With Goldberg, Lesnar, Flair, HBK, Bret and Cena. That's pretty much half of the Top 20 all time GOATS in the same ring..


Rock-Cena-Shawn-Goldberg-Taker-HHH-Bret Hart-Austin.....Since present era should be represented,throw orton,punk and even kane somewhere in between.it starts with rock and ends with vince,linda,shane and steph.all having a beer bash.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

double post


----------



## Dark_Link

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

Will the Rock show up at raw thread no.100000000000000

no he won't.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

Dwayne recently tweeted hes filming Fast 6 in 4 weeks so looks like he could defintely be at Raw live on July 23rd


----------



## randyorton8

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

he will kick off raw at 8.it will get more people to tune in and help the raw ratings


----------



## bboy

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

I wouldn't hold my breath. Probably appear via satellite and cut one of his repetitive promos whilst wwe cut to people in the crowd desperate to show rocks jokes are still relevant 12 years later.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

He'll be there. I would've said no before he came back, but since he returned and wrestled 2 matches, no less, I don't doubt that he'll make it. People will be pissed if he's not.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

People should get prepared to be pissed then.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

He will be.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

Like others said....Live Via Satellite.

When they have the Raw1000 commercial(not the one from last week,the one they've been airing for weeks). The Rock isn't shown when they mention WWE legends(they show Austin,Bret among others,but not the rock)


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*

If he's not filming any movie why wouldn't he appear live? I don't know but I have hard to time believing that Rock won't make an appearance for RAW's 1000th episode? I'm just hoping he does appear though


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*



bboy said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath. Probably appear via satellite and cut one of his repetitive promos whilst wwe cut to people in the crowd desperate to show rocks jokes are still relevant 12 years later.


bboy sighting!


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Will The Rock appear at the 1000th RAW?*



1TheRockHHH said:


> If he's not filming any movie why wouldn't he appear live? I don't know but I have hard to time believing that Rock won't make an appearance for RAW's 1000th episode? I'm just hoping he does appear though


I'm almost certain he will be there. I mean he finished shooting his last movie weeks ago and he's not shooting his next one till like a week after the 1000th RAW...doesn't sound like a coincidence to me. Pretty sure Rock made sure his schedule was clear for the 1000th RAW. And we all know that Vince would literally suck Rock's dick to get him there.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The Rock just tweeted he will be on the 1000th RAW


----------



## Stad

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock
RAW's 1000th episode. The People's Champ returns.. As promised, my goal: THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP. #RELENTLESS


----------



## The.Rockbottom

*The Rock confirms he will be at RAW 1000 and after the WWE title*

Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock

RAW's 1000th episode. The People's Champ returns.. As promised, my goal: THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP. #RELENTLESS

https://twitter.com/TheRock

Well that show just became a must see. Sounds like Rock will be confronting CM Punk in some fashion.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*

Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!! hes tweeted this

Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock

RAW's 1000th episode. The People's Champ returns.. As promised, my goal: THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP. #RELENTLESS


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

YES YES YES

Don't think he's working Summerslam but Punk/Rock would be Epic, or maybe Rock/Cena II


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*

Great!


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



stadw0n306 said:


> Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock
> RAW's 1000th episode. The People's Champ returns.. As promised, my goal: THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP. #RELENTLESS


BAM. Finaaallly...The Rock has comeback!!...to Saint Looouiiiss!!

Home of his FIRST WWF Championship BITCHEESSSSSSS


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

@TheRock Raw's 1000th episode. The People's Champ returns. As promised, my goal: THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP. #RELENTLESS


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The GOAT will be back
and the other one GOAT Stone cold,will he back?


----------



## bluestar

*Re: The Rock confirms he will be at RAW 1000 and after the WWE title*

Hopefully this will turn Punk back into the "old" Punk. They could go with the angle he touched on during the shoot, about the "ass-kisser" Dwayne and how he was sick that The Rock and Cena were headlining Wrestlemania and he wasn't. If this fued gets the time and a decent storyling it could finally give the people in charge the push to put Punk at the top of the company.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Definitely intrigued by The Rock's tweet. Should be a sweeeet show


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If Rock wins the WWE championship at 1000th RAW the fact that Daniel Bryan COULD lose at MITB will be forgotten.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: The Rock confirms he will be at RAW 1000 and after the WWE title*

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

basically confirms Punks retaining at MITB


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: The Rock confirms he will be at RAW 1000 and after the WWE title*

Means Bryan isn't winning the title. Or what if, he does and is put in a program against the Rock? :O Holy fuck that would be a dream come true and would further solidify Bryan as goat. A man can dream right?


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

HERE WE GO


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*

Yesssssssss I so cant wait


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The GOAT will be back!
and the other one GOAT Stone cold,will he back that night?


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

This Raw is absolutley stacked. HBK, HHH, Brock, Maybe Austin. Jesus christ


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*

I hope he embarrasses Cena.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> As promised, my goal: THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP. #RELENTLESS


ugh...no thanks.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: The Rock confirms he will be at RAW 1000 and after the WWE title*

Basically guarantees Punk retains.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*



Ziggler Mark said:


> ugh...no thanks.


Get ready to deal with it brah.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## @MrDrewFoley

*Raw GM is back*

So, was it dropped, was it rested, and more importantly, who is it?

I thought the GM tonight was supposed to be Zack Ryder? Was him beating 29 guys just for control of Smackdown?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Good news. The more big names the better. If there is ever a night where older/past guys need to be there its nights like these.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: The Rock confirms he will be at RAW 1000 and after the WWE title*



vanboxmeer said:


> Basically guarantees Punk retains.


Maybe...maybe not. It's LONG OVERDUE for a Rock and Daniel Bryan FACEOFF...it's better if it's a face/heel dynamic.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Raw GM is back*

just for smackdown


----------



## tigerking288

*Re: Raw GM is back*

He only beat 19 guys.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*

I just came. YES.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*

LOL @ all the Rock fans who kept saying it wasn't going to happen. He was obviously gonna be there since he's been on and off since WrestleMania 27.


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

"RAW's 1000th episode. The People's Champ returns.. As promised, my goal: THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP. ‪#RELENTLESS‬"

Rock gonna be back! Who knows that he means by the WWE Championship comment, as I doubt he will be wrestling.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOL @ all the Rock fans who kept saying it wasn't going to happen. He was obviously gonna be there since he's been on and off since WrestleMania 27.


He wasn't until his movie got pushed back.


----------



## YESYESYES!

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Mick Foley ‏@realMickFoley
See you all in 2 weeks on #RAW

ROCK N SOCK!


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

give us one more Rock/HHH,Rock/Y2J etc moment!


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Raw GM is back*

i find it funny how cole reads the "email" from his script and not the actual laptop... lol.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*



rockymark94 said:


> He wasn't until his movie got pushed back.


Oh, bull fucking shit. Do you have any idea how many pissed off fans he'd have if he no showed the thousandth show? He has to be there to maintain his People's Champ image, otherwise it WILL look like he's only coming back for the money.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*

Great news. The Great One returns!


----------



## layeth87smack

*Re: Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*

FINALLY.....

However, the surprise returns are always better


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

*Re: Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*

Thank the lord for this great news.


----------



## Tosh

*Re: Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*

At least there will be one quality promo that night now Rocks returning.


Honestly delighted with this news.


Rocky Rocky Rocky!!!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Just heard that The GOAT is going to be on RAW 1000th. Awesome. The hell with RAW, this tweet is better than anything that can happen there.


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I wonder if his reference to the WWE Championship actually means anything?Either way it will be great to see him back


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Rock/Foley/HHH/HBK/Lesnar so far

Looking up right now.

Austin/Taker come on down!


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Confirmed Rock is returning on the 1000th Raw episode!!!!!!!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, bull fucking shit. Do you have any idea how many pissed off fans he'd have if he no showed the thousandth show? He has to be there to maintain his People's Champ image, otherwise it WILL look like he's only coming back for the money.


He has a new life why are people still butthurt that he can't make it to keep on saving this boring cliche product. Also stop the bullshit money argument he makes more money in one movie than every main eventer on the roster combined.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Rock/Foley/HHH/HBK/Lesnar so far
> 
> Looking up right now.
> 
> Austin/Taker come on down!


Bret Hart confirmed too


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Gonna take a break till this RAW probably.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hades1313 said:


> Bret Hart confirmed too


now we need Trish,Lita


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hades1313 said:


> Bret Hart confirmed too


Awesome.


----------



## Isuzu

*The Jabroni Beater*

What if he is the anonymous raw gm? Good way to keep him on raw while he makes movies.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

They just need a segment with all of top guys from the past reminiscing on how much more compelling the product once was.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

So the GOAT is back!! and he is going for the WWE title nice to listen to that cant wait to see what happens now i hope Austin is there too so they can have a face off


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Hopefully we get a promo where Rock buries Phil


----------



## randyorton8

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

can see rock hit the ring say he is raw the people are raw raw is rocked and austin comes out they do what they do till they hear time to play the game th three argue jokingly who is the best till the gong goes off


----------



## randyorton8

*Re: The Jabroni Beater*

would make no sense last year the rock told the raw gm to shut up to know your role and shit your mouth and made a joke out of the gm.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Rock, Austin, Foley, HBK, Bret, Taker, Lesnar, HHH, Heyman. Wow, this show is going to be crazy, mega star power. We can get our reminder of how great RAW USED to be. This video is so awesome, I think it should be in the OP:






Hopefully Flair, Vince and Shane are also there and this is perfect. 

Rock/Austin/Foley main event segment. 
Lesnar/HBK/HHH/Heyman 
Bret/Vince 
Taker killing someone and hopefully you can throw Flair somewhere.


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

A lot of legends thats for sure.


----------



## randyorton8

*Re: Raw GM is back*

at least king looked at the screen and not the paper.santino will find a wwe legend tonight


----------



## Isuzu

*Re: The Jabroni Beater*



randyorton8 said:


> would make no sense last year the rock told the raw gm to shut up to know your role and shit your mouth and made a joke out of the gm.


Yes but then the gm dissapears for a while and returns when rock leaves? Hmmmm


----------



## Rated R™

*Did you like Batista more than Cena in 2005?*

During the time they were both getting there pushes, who were you most interested in and expected to have a better run?

For me It's clearly Batista, He was on the A show feuding with Triple H while Cena was on the B show feuding with the dull JBL who held the belt for 9 long months, everyone knew Cena was going to win the belt, so their match really lost any interest since it was predictable.

Batista on the other hand won the Rumble and HHH was still credible and there feud actually had a interesting story.

Did you like Batista more than Cena in 05?


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Did you like Batista more than Cena in 2005?*

Batista has always been better than Cena


----------



## alliance

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Thank you Rock from saving us from this Bullshit once again..


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Did you like Batista more than Cena in 2005?*

Batista. The Batista/HHH feud was really well done, and as you said, HHH was far more credible then JBL, and it was obvious that Cena was gonna win.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Did you like Batista more than Cena in 2005?*

Of course. Cena was still a horrible phony/corny character with fake accent while Batista was the badass you can't stop. Batista was also 10 times the draw Cena was in his entire career during that time he peaked in 2005. The transition of Batista and his performances in the Evolution program was some of the best wrestling TV in the last decade and moved business in every aspect, including top 5 WM buyrate. Week after week Batista did bigger on TV, got bigger crowd reactions, and was a perfect badass but also a likable babyface. A guy with the talent, look, larger than life presence and mega star charisma of Batista is so rare.


----------



## DoubleAwesome

*Are you FUCKING kidding me??*

Really? Really? Jerry Lawler vs Michael Cole? What the fuck is that shit? Why WWE? Why?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Did you like Batista more than Cena in 2005?*

I completely missed Cena's and Batista's rise in early 2005 because I was on a wrestling hiatus. When I tuned in for the first time in three years; the first match I saw was Cena vs Jericho, your fired match. From then on until after WM 23, I was more of a Cena fan than a Batista fan. I was pretty indifferent to Batista until he turned heel in 2009. The only time I ever really cared about what face Batista did was when he was feuding with Edge and that was mostly because I was a big Edge mark at the time. So for 2005 it's Cena>Batista for me. Though from 2007-2009, I didn't really care for either of them. But the second Batista turned heel in late 2009, I was really interested in him for the first time.


----------



## Brock L

*Re: Are you FUCKING kidding me??*

Vince Macmahon for you


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Are you FUCKING kidding me??*

fpalm I thought they learned their lesson but it seems not. This RAW has been so bad with the exception of Eve/AJ.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Did you like Batista more than Cena in 2005?*

liked batista storyline more than cena.he had the badass look.more importantly,he was goin against hhh


----------



## DoubleAwesome

*Re: Are you FUCKING kidding me??*

I'm seriosuly thinking of taking a break from WWE.They have been so bad after Extreme Rules 2012


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Are you FUCKING kidding me??*



DoubleAwesome said:


> I'm seriosuly thinking of taking a break from WWE.They have been so bad after Extreme Rules 2012


if the gm turns out to be hornswoggle i might take a break to


----------



## EnemyOfMankind

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

How awesome would Brock & Rock vs HHH & Cena be at 1000th RAW?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

MY FELLOW PEEPS. THE GREAT ONE IS RETURNING. can you smell it?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> MY FELLOW PEEPS. THE GREAT ONE IS RETURNING. can you smell it?


This cannot come any sooner.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Best-In-The-World said:


> This cannot come any sooner.


True, this ep needs to be the serious ice breaker for sure. I love AJ, and all the others but that recent ep was something straight out of a comic book in the wrong century.

Hornjackass Anonymous GM. Would hate to figure what the "bigger picture" is.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> True, this ep needs to be the serious ice breaker for sure. I love AJ, and all the others but that recent ep was something straight out of a comic book in the wrong century.
> 
> Hornjackass Anonymous GM. Would hate to figure what the "bigger picture" is.


Definitely. Without AJ this RAW was beyond awful. I couldn't stand how boring it was. Luckily MITB is Sunday and this episode not too far, things are looking up for us lol.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> MY FELLOW PEEPS. THE GREAT ONE IS RETURNING. can you smell it?


Can't wait! FINALLY a reason to watch RAW. Where I can watch this commercial?


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> Can't wait! FINALLY a reason to watch RAW. Where I can watch this commercial?


The Great One will save us from this piece of shit they call RAW.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Damn, I was hoping for a Rock/Austin segment but looks like he's just going to cut a WWE title related promo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> Can't wait! FINALLY a reason to watch RAW. Where I can watch this commercial?


Wasn't a commercial, at least on my end. Just cole and King informing the people. Marked out, because I thought he wasn't gonna been seen at all on the 1000th ep.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Damn, I was hoping for a Rock/Austin segment but looks like he's just going to cut a WWE title related promo.


I believe that he's going to drop a few lines about the title in the promo but nothing more than that. His WWE title angle begins in January 2013, no reason to talk about it now. Rock/Austin is happening, it's a perfect opportunity for them to do it now that they're both on RAW at the same time and not in storylines like they were in 2011.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

When The Rock says he is going for the WWE Title at 1000th Raw. Why do I get the feeling Cena will win MITB and win the WWE Title on Raw the night after MITB just so we can get Another Cena/Rock interaction the next week. Fuck that shit!

The Rock needs to get his ass seriously kicked on this show. Something needs to happen. And its not a "Cena ending" with The Rock standing tall in the end with a smile on his face.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Kurt Angle should be there, miss that guy, damnit Kurt comeback and how is it we never got a Kurt Angle vs Ken Shamrock feud


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Is it possible Rock wrestles at Summerslam? Someone asked him on Twitter if he would still be at WM after GI Joe got moved back and he said that they were trying to work something out. I know it's unlikely seeing as it's already sold on Brock/HHH but I wouldn't be that surprised if they do Rock/Cena 2 (or even Rock/Punk) for the title at Summerslam

Unlikely but not impossible I think, would be a hell of a Summerslam card if it happens


----------



## Mr. C

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Rikishi is the latest veteran to be linked with a return to WWE after having a Twitter exchange with AW.

Rikishi responded to a tweet which suggested that he should return for the 1000th RAW to give a stink face to AW.

This prompted Rikishi to respond with the comment:

JR FATU @TheREALRIKISHI
My azz might get infected with his MONKEYAZZ FACE .‪#NOTHANKSRT @Project9Gaming: @TheREALRIKISHI should stink [email protected] !!!!

A W ‏@AWPromotions
@TheREALRIKISHI @project9gaming @awpromotions : Hey Kish funny that u find pleasure in rubbing yo A$$ in other mens faces....‪#ItsRainingMen


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Thank GAWD! I was wrong.

THE GOAT is coming back to grace you hacks for another night. Whoop!


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Yes yes yes!

Really hope it's an angle with Punk. 

Or anyone but Cena.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Rock probably is the main reason why i will watch this Raw..


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I hope he is there in person and not via satelite.


----------



## The High King

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I know Raw is shit but this episode was the worst episode ever, truly rubbish.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> I hope he is there in person and not via satelite.


Please watch the actual show, it was clearly mentioned he is going to be appearing Live!


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

^

I did watch the show , must have just missed the 'in person' point , and his tweet didn't clarify.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> ^
> 
> I did watch the show , must have just missed the 'in person' point , and his tweet didn't clarify.


Lawler & Cole said it themselves that he would be there live.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Live means he'll be there live. They've never put LIVE under his Via taped promos.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

*THE ROCK? YES YES YES YES YES!!!!


the rest of the show? couldn't give a flying fuckity fuck.*


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

With the amount of stars coming back for this show, there will be no wrestling on the show. :rocky

This show is packed with stars. Can't wait now. Fuck yes, The Rock is gonna be on the show. 

WHOOP


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Yeah I will be pretty much checking this show out mainly to see Lesnar, Rock & Austin if he's there.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Knew Rock will be there LIVE, saw this coming to be honest. This 1000th RAW episode gonna be awesome with Rock, Bret, Lesnar, DX & Foley. Hope Taker, Austin & everyone from attitude era be there as well even Sunny & Trish


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I want Flair and Shane and it's perfect cast.

Rock/Austin/Lesnar/Taker/HBK/Bret/Jericho/Kane/Show/HHH/Vince(Hopefully Shane/Flair), in 2012. Wow.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> I want Flair and Shane and it's perfect cast.
> 
> Rock/Austin/Lesnar/Taker/HBK/Bret/Jericho/Kane/Show/HHH/Vince(Hopefully Shane/Flair), in 2012. Wow.


Mostly I think Shane should come bak maybe interrupt his dad's GM announcement.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Yea Shane returning would be cool.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The Rock St. Louis moments:


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Seeing as Raw hasn't been really good the last weeks, the two things to look forward on are really Lesnar and ... THE ROCK! Really happy he's appearing on 1000.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/70061/two-more-names-expected-for-raw-1000.html

Steve Blackman confirmed. Absolutely stacked line-up, and I would expect Stone Cold, Undertaker, Edge and JBL as well on top of what we already have.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Foley's gonna be on Raw. Holy fuck if Ambrose...holy fuck.... I'm fucking creaming my pants.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Mick Foley will be at the 1000th RAW, so i have a feeling Ambrose will debut.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

*It's great to know that The Rock will be there.*


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Blackman is gonna be there? Jesus, the star power is complete.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Having a look at all these great former talent returning for RAW 1000, it reminds me how great WWE used to be and why I fell in love with this company in the first place. Because recently I have been questioning myself to why I am a fan of this shit, then I look at all the names posted in this thread and remember again. Long live classic wrestling.

Any chance Ultimate Warrior will be at RAW 1000? I have heard his relationship with WWE isn't good, but he does get mentioned quite a lot on WWE programming.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Warrior had nothing really do with with RAW.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

_*Is there any news that Orton will be there ? when his suspension end ?

*_


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Warrior had nothing really do with with RAW.


He was a big part of WWE history!
Also he did appear on RAW numerous times in 1996.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The goat will save us.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Medo said:


> _*Is there any news that Orton will be there ? when his suspension end ?
> 
> *_


Hope so Medo. Surprise return for him RKO's someone comes out from the crowd


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

with all that starpower, I feel that a 3 hour raw wont be enough


----------



## Striker

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

You guys are hoping for wayyyyyy too much.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

You know, Rock316AE is often ridiculed because he is known as the biggest Rock mark on the forum, but i understand this guy now. I understand how with how bad and cringeworthy RAW has been lately, how much Rock is needed on RAW to actually make this shit watchable again. So the GOAT's return will probably be the highlight of the 1000th RAW, that, and perhaps an Ambrose debut since Foley is confirmed to be there.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Medo said:


> _*Is there any news that Orton will be there ? when his suspension end ?
> 
> *_


Sure,Randy Orton is one of the biggest star of the decade,Vince surely will put him on the 1000th show(Y)


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Great Vince,you better give me a Austin/Rock Two GOATs in-ring moment(close the show)one more time.


----------



## rickyboy123

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

looks like they might not totally screw up this whole thing after all


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Any news on the New Age Outlaws making an appearance?


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Medo said:


> _*Is there any news that Orton will be there ? when his suspension end ?
> 
> *_


Orton's suspension ends after it, he will be missing it sadly.

Does anyone know if we will get Finkel as ring announcer for one night?


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Were definitely going to get a Rock + 1 off Punk or Cena promo. They teased the potential Punk one last night with Eve saying how Punk's been overshadowed and theirs every chance Cena cashes in on RAW 1000 so they can have a Rock/Cena staredown with the belt to close the show. A lot of possibilities.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The product has been horrible but The Rock being on this show will make me watch. Plus Austin and Taker will be there so is a win/win situation.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I don't think Austin will be there.

And please, no more Rock and Cena. Give us something fresh or at least put him with someone they know he has chemistry with like Jericho


----------



## hazuki

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm not going to try to miss this show...fuck Gym


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Steve Austin will be there. Damn, if Rock is going to be there - then so is Austin. Tho, I was wrong about Rock.

And I don't think Cena and Rock will be having a segment. We seen enough of them. Rock needs a heel in the ring with him. Face Vs Heel is always nearly better than Face Vs Face.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Hopefully there is no Brodus Clay and Hornswoogle on the show. Santino can be on the show to lose the US Title.

Also Kane to chokeslam Pet Rose please.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Steve Austin will be there. Damn, if Rock is going to be there - then so is Austin. Tho, I was wrong about Rock.
> 
> And I don't think Cena and Rock will be having a segment. We seen enough of them. Rock needs a heel in the ring with him. Face Vs Heel is always nearly better than Face Vs Face.


Rock and Bryan in a segment?!:vince3

No im pretty certain its going to be Punk or Cena.


----------



## AA world champ

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The Rock needs to cut an promo with Steve Austin and just rip the current product.Rip AJ,Rip Punk and then have an showdown with Bryan who also joins and rips the last few episode of Raw.People said their was too much of The Rock when he returned,at lest his better than this garbage The Rock needs to shot on Raw on episode 1000.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Rock and Austin segment then Jericho comes out and says he's beaten both of them.


----------



## AA world champ

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Rock and Austin segment then Jericho comes out and says he's beaten both of them.


The Rock and Austin should say the WWE title has gone from two people hating each other.Going toe to toe with each other in a personal rivalry.To two superstar trying to convince an woman who she should help win the match.


----------



## MMAMAN

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

gonna be a bad show


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



MMAMAN said:


> gonna be a bad show


NO! NO! NO!


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Hopefully there is no Brodus Clay and Hornswoogle on the show. Santino can be on the show to lose the US Title.
> 
> Also Kane to chokeslam Pet Rose please.


Of course they will be on. We need one too long shitty unfunny segment containing those guys and some "legends" that nobody really cares for. All dancing together.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Yes, I'd love to see a Rock/Bryan segment. It would be brilliant I say.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Cena will kick off the show almost a certainty and give a shit promo about how Raw is nothing like you see on TV ever blah, blah, blah.

Rock comes out, reminds Cena of WM, Austin out to staredown Rock and talk about their past, Punk to come out and pipe bomb them all (teasing Punk/Austin for WM, IF it can at all happen) making Cena/Punk for later in the show.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I've just spent the last twenty minutes or so trawling YouTube watching most of the CM Punk shoots (I didn't watch wrestling when they happened) from last year and they were some of the best promos I've ever witnessed. If he delivers just one pipebomb at this show then I'll be a happy man. Something inside me tells me it may happen too, what with Eve bringing him down and just looking totally, utterly lost in the current angle.


----------



## deadmau

*Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

- As noted before, The Rock announced that he will be appearing at the 1,000th RAW episode on July 23rd. The Rock added that his goal is the WWE Title.

Regarding the appearance, Rock is expected to appear live in person, not via satellite. Overseas filming for Fast 6 doesn’t begin until late July or early August so he should be in the country for RAW.

The belief is that Rock will be making some sort of major announcement on the 1,000th RAW.

Partial source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

Can of worms officially opened.

If it doesn't involve going for the WWE Title then I'm not interested.


----------



## RichDV

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

Except we already know he's going for the title. What else could he say? He's going to be busy filming so he won't get the chance to actually go for it until around Royal Rumble time next year.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

Having to rely on The Rock is poor.


----------



## bboy

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

His announcement will be that he "still loves wwe and it's fans" and that he is here to "stay" and "never going back". He will then fuck off for another 6 months and come back in time for wrestlemania to pick up his big payday.


----------



## StanStansky

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

Rock beats Punk at 1,000th Raw. Cena cashes in. Punk/Cena at Summerslam.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

The Rock is the only person who can restore prestige to this belt. 

Well, him and Creative if they ever booked Punk correctly.


----------



## bboy

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



Bob the Jobber said:


> The Rock is the only person who can restore prestige to this belt.
> 
> Well, him and Creative if they ever booked Punk correctly.


So a movie star who is never around will restore the prestige to the belt more than someone who wrestles day in and actually cares about helping the business move forward? 

I now know why vince detests the majority of the internet community.

Rock as wwe champion would be a joke, would he defend the title via satellite? This persuit of the wwe title is all to feed his big ego. hE doesn't give a shit about the business, if he did he would stay clear of the title and let someone more deserving have a lengthy reign. But no, rock wants the limelight, he wants the money and the fame so after main eventing a mania ahead of more deserving talent now decides he wants to win the wwe title.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

He's ruining the memory of how awesome he used to be every time he appears in this weird new lame Rock.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



bboy said:


> So a movie star who is never around will restore the prestige to the belt more than someone who wrestles day in and actually cares about helping the business move forward?


Easily. He's actually a legend, entertaining and not the sole reason for dire straits WWE is in.


----------



## AA world champ

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

The Rock rips on everyone and says everyone and everything about WWE sucks.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

I am not a fan of a part timer chasing the world title. If it is Cena vs Rock at WM for the WWE Belt, Cena has to go over and put an end to this.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

He's going to announce he no longer gives a fuck about the Title and that he's going to keep making movies instead. And who'd blame him!?


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



checkcola said:


> I am not a fan of a part timer chasing the world title. If it is Cena vs Rock at WM for the WWE Belt, Cena has to go over and put an end to this.


This can only work if Cena changes his character


----------



## StanStansky

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



rockymark94 said:


> This can only work if Cena changes his character


Cena has the acting range of Vince Vaughn.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

He is going to say he will face the WWE Champion at next years Wrestlemania. 

John Cena will then do Everything he can to get back/hold that title in time for Wrestlemania, so he can get the rematch. End result being Cena wins. So both have gotten their wins over one another. 
I just dont see The Rock face anyone else for the WWE Title. Not Punk or Bryna. Would LOVE to see it. But I think WWE feels adding the WWE Title makes the Cena/Rock rematch something bigger.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

Bryan and Rock will feud for the WWE title! :mark:


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Its sad when you can only be entertaining when you try to dish out backstage dirtsheet promos weekly.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



JasonLives said:


> He is going to say he will face the WWE Champion at next years Wrestlemania.
> 
> John Cena will then do Everything he can to get back/hold that title in time for Wrestlemania, so he can get the rematch. End result being Cena wins. So both have gotten their wins over one another.
> I just dont see The Rock face anyone else for the WWE Title. Not Punk or Bryna. Would LOVE to see it. But I think WWE feels adding the WWE Title makes the Cena/Rock rematch something bigger.


So, the winner of the Rumble will curtain jerk WM for the Smackdown title once again. Not good. 

If Rock is going to make it his stated goal to win the WWE title, will he actually do the job and finally put John Cena over? If that's the match, he has to. It just makes no sense for the company to put the strap on someone who'd leave to go film GIJoe 3 or the next Fast and Furious movie.


----------



## WrestlingFan96

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

Booking a second match between The Rock and John Cena is stupid and ruins the whole "Once In A Lifetime" stuff they were hyping. We already know that Cena would be booked to win so it's pointless really. With the first match we legitmately weren't sure who would win.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

Rock appearances or should I say the news of Rock appearances don't do anything for me anymore. I really don't give a damn bout Rock. His interests are no longer in pro wrestling and you're delusional if you can't see that. He's had no interest in wrestling for the past 10 years. What makes anyone think it would be different now? His big announcement is that Fast 6 will be coming out soon. Oh and as a side notw for some odd reason he wants to pursue the WWE title.

The only announcement I want to hear on July 23rd is WWE getting more edgier, making feuds more interesting and giving a damn about ALL their titles.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



Bob the Jobber said:


> The Rock is the only person who can restore prestige to this belt.
> 
> Well, him and Creative if they ever booked Punk correctly.


Not really. Rock would never be around to defend it. I find it pointless for The Rock to even win the title for that reason alone. What's he going to do? Win it and vacate it? 



Heavenly Invader said:


> Bryan and Rock will feud for the WWE title! :mark:


Yeah, that would never happen.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



Bob the Jobber said:


> The Rock is the only person who can restore prestige to this belt.
> 
> Well, him and Creative if they ever booked Punk correctly.


This makes no sense, the rock is doing this as a hobby not as a career like cm punk or danielson. Him winning the belt in his "free time" is taking a huge dump on the current generation of wrestlers.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



Nostalgia said:


> Not really. Rock would never be around to defend it. I find it pointless for The Rock to even win the title for that reason alone. What's he going to do? Win it and vacate it?


It would actually the the real life version of what Vince was scared Punk would do if he beat Cena last year. Rock will wrestle a match or two, then go back to making movies. 

It would be completely stupid to put the title on Rock. He's a special attraction, not your world title holder.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



Nostalgia said:


> Not really. Rock would never be around to defend it. I find it pointless for The Rock to even win the title for that reason alone. What's he going to do? Win it and vacate it?


What's wrong with not having the title being defended every week or two? I'd actually prefer a title shot to be much rarer than it is in today's WWE. It may actually bring some rub to guys that even get the shot, rather than just being filler between PPV's. 

Rock wouldn't even hold it long. He'd drop it at WM to SuperCena, obviously.




joeisgonnakillyou said:


> This makes no sense, the rock is doing this as a hobby not as a career like cm punk or danielson. Him winning the belt in his "free time" is taking a huge dump on the current generation of wrestlers.


Why do I care about either of these things? I watch for entertainment, not the politics behind it. Do you honestly believe that Rock as champion for a month or two wouldn't be vastly more entertaining than Punk's current lackluster reign? Really?


----------



## Medo

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



JasonLives said:


> He is going to say he will face the WWE Champion at next years Wrestlemania.


*This.

Rock vs Cena or Rock vs Brock Lesnar.*


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

Rock won't face Brock Lesnar. He has his face to think of.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

Rock is happy making movies. WWE is only a thing he does to kill time and get them some ratings every now and then. Rock as champion would be stupid, but I would be all for it if it meant that we would get a great and compelling story. And Rock sees himself as too good compared to the current generation of stars. Maybe he is, but WWE should be working to make the current generation grow instead of relying on legends to carry them for the sake of getting better ratings/PPV buys.


----------



## StanStansky

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

Like I said earlier, he will probably beat Punk at the 1000th Raw and Cena will cash in on him. That way Rock comes through on his word, and they don't have to deal with a part-time champion. Then Punk/Cena can happen at Summerslam.

IMO, I would much rather have Rock be a surprise entrant in the Rumble and end up winning.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



Bob the Jobber said:


> What's wrong with not having the title being defended every week or two? I'd actually prefer a title shot to be much rarer than it is in today's WWE. It may actually bring some rub to guys that even get the shot, rather than just being filler between PPV's.
> 
> Rock wouldn't even hold it long. He'd drop it at WM to SuperCena, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I care about either of these things? I watch for entertainment, not the politics behind it. Do you honestly believe that Rock as champion for a month or two wouldn't be vastly more entertaining than Punk's current lackluster reign? Really?


I'm trying to use logic but I see WWE doesn't use that anymore.
Sure it will be entertaining but then don't complain about WWE having "no stars" anymore when you build your entire show around a non wrestler.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Bryan and Rock will feud for the WWE title! :mark:


You don't want to see that. Rock would "Billy Gunn" Bryan, he'd never be taken seriously again after Rock got through cutting a promo on him.

I do like that Rock is still going after the title, though. Makes it much more likely that Punk will retain, as a Rock/Bryan segment just wouldn't be taken seriously at all and Bryan would be dead in the water.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



Bob the Jobber said:


> What's wrong with not having the title being defended every week or two? I'd actually prefer a title shot to be much rarer than it is in today's WWE. It may actually bring some rub to guys that even get the shot, rather than just being filler between PPV's.
> 
> Rock wouldn't even hold it long. He'd drop it at WM to SuperCena, obviously.


What makes you think he's going to be around every week or two? It's pointless to give the title to a movie star who's never here and take it off a guy who's working multiple times a week, every week, all year. But I know WWE will do it though. Rock as champion would bring in ''dem ratingz'' but I don't give a shit about that.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

i know this is a long shot but i want PUNK VS ROCK at SUMMERSLAM
if this is truly the second biggest ppv of the year treat it like one.
HHH vs Brock is good, but it's still lacking another big match.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> I'm trying to use logic but I see WWE doesn't use that anymore.
> Sure it will be entertaining but then don't complain about WWE having "no stars" anymore when you build your entire show around a non wrestler.


The constant feeding of Cena is the reason we have no stars. That and terrible creative efforts behind the scenes. It's not wonder that the biggest stars are those who made their mark in past eras and no one can come close. There's HHH, Taker, Cena, Brock and Rock. Those are the only legit "stars" in the WWE, and all but one are part time. Cena vs Rock II *will* happen and the title is the only way they can try and push it as anything other than a rehash. Either Cena gets it off Punk or it gets to the Rock somehow. Rock doesn't need to have the belt, unlike all the conclusion jumping in this thread, just him chasing the belt makes it seem important.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

punk vs rock isnt happening

cena will win the mitb and win the title at summerslam, then rock will challenge him for the title at mania next year. (cena will win that match of course)


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



Nostalgia said:


> What makes you think he's going to be around every week or two? It's pointless to give the title to a movie star who's never here and take it off a guy who's working multiple times a week, every week, all year. But I know WWE will do it though. Rock as champion would bring in ''dem ratingz'' but I don't give a shit about that.


He won't. And him having the title isn't even necessary. The title gets a huge rub just by having Rock chase it regardless of who holds it. It will be the first time it's been the absolute focus of the WWE for quite some time. How does that not boost the prestige of the title?




Tyrion Lannister said:


> You don't want to see that. Rock would "Billy Gunn" Bryan, he'd never be taken seriously again after Rock got through cutting a promo on him.


I'm a big Rock mark, but this isn't anywhere near the same Rock as year's past. He's either being held back to a degree or just doesn't have it anymore (understandable).


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

I have no desire in watching the rock vs cena II, the rock return would be a perfect opportunity to put someone new over. 

John mother fucking Cena doesn't need to get more over.


----------



## YunisTaker

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



bboy said:


> So a movie star who is never around will restore the prestige to the belt more than someone who wrestles day in and actually cares about helping the business move forward?
> 
> I now know why vince detests the majority of the internet community.
> 
> Rock as wwe champion would be a joke, would he defend the title via satellite? This persuit of the wwe title is all to feed his big ego. hE doesn't give a shit about the business, if he did he would stay clear of the title and let someone more deserving have a lengthy reign. But no, rock wants the limelight, he wants the money and the fame so after main eventing a mania ahead of more deserving talent now decides he wants to win the wwe title.


*Oh Rock don't give a shit about the business? Well God forbid if he wants to do something else in his life. He's accomplished everything in the WWE. After his match with Stone Cold in 2003, he had no reason to stay but he stayed to put Goldberg over. 

Then the following year he came back again to put Evolution over.

Last year and this year he came back because the fans wanted him back. He gave two fantastic performances at Survivor Series and WrestleMania. Ya he beat your boy but he gave his all and it was like he never missed a step.

All Rock would do if he won the WWE Championship is give the title some credibility that it needs. I for one hope he wins the title, defends it and retires as the champion. He could also put Punk or Cena over if he feels like it but IMO he shouldn't.

It's sad that guys like Rock, Stone Cold, Lesnar, Triple H, Taker etc. has to come back to keep the fans interested. It's real sad..*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

I cant wait for him to return on Raw 1000th episode he is gonna electrify and own everyone and take the WWE title


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> I have no desire in watching the rock vs cena II, *the rock return would be a perfect opportunity to put someone new over.*
> 
> John mother fucking Cena doesn't need to get more over.


Who? Punk can't even get over Cena booking-wise, they're certainly not putting him over the Rock. There is no one else even on Punk's level.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

I can't imagine how silly Rock would look chasing the title for fans under 20, because to them, he's just a movie star.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Who? Punk can't even get over Cena booking-wise, they're certainly not putting him over the Rock. There is no one else even on Punk's level.


This is the part where the "talented" "writers" of the WWE make punk relevant again.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

I guess all the butt hurt marks are connected at the same time today,Rock coming back is the only good thing to look forward on RAW sorry that your buys punk and bryan cant keep people interested or get any buys not to mention to play second to a RAW diva that looks like a small boy,thats just the way it is money is what drives this business and Rock makes shit tons of that every time he is around so stop been butt hurt and enjoy the GOAT,Rock doesnt need that piece of trash belt around his waist but the belt does need someone legit to hold it,you should appreciate that he even goes for crap,7 years later Rock still making monkey asses famous.


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

Please, just give Rock the title.

He is the only thing that can save Raw right now.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

Good point, I really don't want to see the rock with cena's spinner belt on his shoulder.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

I don't want Rock winning the championship unless they're gonna change that piece of shit title. Can you imagine one of the greatest(if not THE greatest) of all time wearing that Fisher Price disgrace of a championship title?!


----------



## alliance

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

The Rock winning the Title even if he was part time would give it MORE CREDIBLITY than Punk who LOST CREDIBILITY for the strap..

but considering, u know how the entire roster would shoot on him only to get the title back to lower ratings and interest 
:no::no::no::no:


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



superfudge said:


> He's ruining the memory of how awesome he used to be every time he appears in this weird new lame Rock.


Couldn't have said it better. Also his promo's are now A LITTLE TOOO repetitive.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



Dark Kent said:


> I don't want Rock winning the championship unless they're gonna change that piece of shit title. Can you imagine one of the greatest(if not THE greatest) of all time wearing that Fisher Price disgrace of a championship title?!


they could debut a new championship belt the next night on raw like when the attitude era belt debuted after WM 14.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*

I hope he wins it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> This is the part where the "talented" "writers" of the WWE make punk relevant again.


Requires a heel turn. WWE faces can't get over the way Punk needs to, unfortunately. And there's zero chance of Punk outpopping the Rock in a feud.


----------



## StanStansky

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



alliance said:


> The Rock winning the Title even if he was part time would give it MORE CREDIBLITY than Punk who LOST CREDIBILITY for the strap..
> 
> but considering, u know how the entire roster would shoot on him only to get the title back to lower ratings and interest
> :no::no::no::no:


Yes. It is all Punk's fault the writers gave him shitty feuds that don't fit his character. It's not like the Punk/Jericho and Punk/Bryan matches have been MOTY quality or anything.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



sharkboy22 said:


> Rock appearances or should I say the news of Rock appearances don't do anything for me anymore. I really don't give a damn bout Rock. His interests are no longer in pro wrestling and you're delusional if you can't see that. He's had no interest in wrestling for the past 10 years. What makes anyone think it would be different now? His big announcement is that Fast 6 will be coming out soon. Oh and as a side notw for some odd reason he wants to pursue the WWE title.
> 
> The only announcement I want to hear on July 23rd is WWE getting more edgier, making feuds more interesting and giving a damn about ALL their titles.



But you'll still be watching him though.

Anyway, his announcement will have nothing to do with Fast 6. And if he didn't have any interest in the business he would not be this connected to the company again. He wouldn't be making these appearances again, he wouldn't have worked two matches (with the risk of injuries and harm to his movie career), going out there and interacting with fans, being involved in storylines, and making the WWE money. Its not delusion, its facts. He has no interest in being full time, but it is clear that he enjoys doing WWE work again on the side. Hes back to the role he was in before he left. There is nothing wrong with that. To say he has zero interest in the business that has been apart of his life is moronic.


----------



## nogginthenog

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The reason they will want to give Rock the strap is so he can drop it.

The biggest problem they have right now isno one, at all, on the roster is a viable challenge to cena. They have to create one to move forward.

Punk or BRyan beating Rock for the title does that, Cena calle dhim the greatest superstar of all time, whomever beats him is a legitimate threat to cena so they can put him back on the title scene (and thus have the title back in the main event).

Punk or Bryan beating Rock dirty makes either the biggest heel of the last 10 years.I would add cena to that, but it wont happen so its pointless speculating.

Rock is the biggest name in wrestling, him going after the belt makes it important, himh holding it for a month between PPV's makes it the focus of the show again, as it should be, and him dropping it makes a star of someone.

Its teh only way they have left of building talent to go for cena.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Hopefully we get a new title on this show.


----------



## 9mm

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

My predictions / wishes.

Rock comes out at start and announces title intentons, Cole comes in to mouth off - rock bottom - good ol JR takes the commentary position for the night.

4 man world title unification fight with the 2 champs vs winners of MITB matches.(new title revealed)

A tribute to all the fallen stars.

Taker FINALLY beats JBL.

Stone cold announced as new Gm, stuns Vince.

Legends battle royal.

WWE creative sacked and a new one brought in.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*










inb4 Rock marks go ape shit with rage. "Phil's just looking for attention lol worst champ ever."

Nonetheless, an interesting tweet. I'd still much rather see an Austin/Punk interaction at RAW 1000.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

is there a chance of a wwe championship match on the 1000 eposide?


----------



## AA world champ

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You don't want to see that. Rock would "Billy Gunn" Bryan, he'd never be taken seriously again after Rock got through cutting a promo on him.
> 
> I do like that Rock is still going after the title, though. Makes it much more likely that Punk will retain, as a Rock/Bryan segment just wouldn't be taken seriously at all and Bryan would be dead in the water.


Bob but my name's Bryan it does not matter what your name is. :lol


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The Rock's announcement will be that he's officially entering Royal Rumble 2013 IMO. This show is NOT a storyline show. It's a tribute to RAW, and a Rock/Austin segment is going to happen 100%. Rock will come out, promote the Rumble match and then Austin or Foley or Vince is going to come out to give a big, memorable segment. 

Rock/Austin needs to close the show, the other option is Lesnar's answer, because they're going to start the build for Summerslam the week after that.


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> inb4 Rock marks go ape shit with rage. "Phil's just looking for attention lol worst champ ever."
> 
> Nonetheless, an interesting tweet. I'd still much rather see an Austin/Punk interaction at RAW 1000.


The Rock is NOT wrestling though. Not at all. He is a massive draw and name and will over ever appear on big PPVs. He is big money. As 316AE says, and I suspect it too. Rock is entering the Rumble 2013. It makes the most sense. He wont be able to make alot of pre-wrestlemania RAWs so the RR is perfect setup. Punk above is merely playing the bait to get more viewers.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



NearFall said:


> The Rock is NOT wrestling though. Not at all.


I agree. He's about to go shoot his next movie and he's not gonna risk injury to lose a title match on TV.


----------



## Amuroray

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Cena or lesner will face the rock.

Punk will never have a match against the rock.He doesnt deserve it.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> The Rock's announcement will be that he's officially entering Royal Rumble 2013 IMO. This show is NOT a storyline show. It's a tribute to RAW, and a Rock/Austin segment is going to happen 100%. Rock will come out, promote the Rumble match and then Austin or Foley or Vince is going to come out to give a big, memorable segment.
> 
> Rock/Austin needs to close the show, the other option is Lesnar's answer, because they're going to start the build for Summerslam the week after that.


I would kill for Lesnar and Rock being in the same ring, should be a great high quality segment since Lesnar was the one that beat Rock for the WWE title after all. But i would also settle for an Austin/Rock segment. I think Foley will be there to debut Ambrose.


----------



## Pro Royka

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Amuroray said:


> Cena or lesner will face the rock.
> 
> Punk will never have a match against the rock.He doesnt deserve it.


You're big annoying ass, Punk is as capable of doing things that Cena and Brock can or even more. Punk cant draw shit is laughable considering he can when he's given the spotlight and saying he doesn't deserve it, is really tiering because he sells a lot of merchandise he's in the top for god sake.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Pro Royka said:


> You're big annoying ass, Punk is as capable of doing things that Cena and Brock can or even more. Punk cant draw shit is laughable considering he can when he's given the spotlight and saying he doesn't deserve it, is really tiering because he sells a lot of merchandise he's in the top for god sake.


He's at the top? You don't understand today's WWE.

Cena, Lesnar, HHH, Rock, Undertaker all rank above Punk on the current roster. And that's pathetic considering he is the WWE champion.


----------



## MzPipebomb

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I want to see the returns of Batista and Ted Dibiase
I want to see the debut of Dean Ambrose
My hope is for Stone Cold or Edge to be announced as GM 
Hope to see Lita and/or Trish
and a lot of 90's wrestlers to come.


----------



## OldschoolHero

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Domenico said:


> I would kill for Lesnar and Rock being in the same ring, should be a great high quality segment since Lesnar was the one that beat Rock for the WWE title after all. But i would also settle for an Austin/Rock segment. *I think Foley will be there to debut Ambrose.*


I thought that feud idea was dropped? didnt foley say on twitter that they resolved there problems?


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> inb4 Rock marks go ape shit with rage. "Phil's just looking for attention lol worst champ ever."
> 
> Nonetheless, an interesting tweet. I'd still much rather see an Austin/Punk interaction at RAW 1000.


No offense but an Austin/Punk feud would suck balls with Punk's current character, not to mention another Alcoholic/Straight Edge feud would be boring they already did it with Punk/Jericho and that program was awful.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



OldschoolHero said:


> I thought that feud idea was dropped? didnt foley say on twitter that they resolved there problems?


Foley confirmed he will be at the 1000th RAW and since the 1000th RAW is all about the past and evolution it makes sense for Ambrose to debut there.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Domenico said:


> Foley confirmed he will be at the 1000th RAW and since the 1000th RAW is all about the past and evolution it makes sense for Ambrose to debut there.


My problem with Ambrose debuting on the 1000th RAW is with all the big names coming back he might get completely overshadowed. Kinda like "Who is this new guy and why does he deserve to be in the ring with the Hardcore Legend and the Great One?"


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hades1313 said:


> My problem with Ambrose debuting on the 1000th RAW is with all the big names coming back he might get completely overshadowed. Kinda like "Who is this new guy and why does he deserve to be in the ring with the Hardcore Legend and the Great One?"


I don't think Foley will be in the ring with Rock, i think Foley will cut a promo and Ambrose debuts. I think Rock will be in the ring with either Lesnar, HHH, Cena, Punk or Bryan. Or maybe all of those.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Rock, Brock, DX....SAVE US from this pathetic display of horse shit.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

i will be piss if WWE don't change the WWE title look after The Rock win.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Domenico said:


> He's at the top? You don't understand today's WWE.
> 
> Cena, Lesnar, HHH, Rock, Undertaker all rank above Punk on the current roster. And that's pathetic considering he is the WWE champion.


I'm not a huge Punk supporter, but it's kind of disingenuous listing guys that may wrestle twice a year at very most, some less. Granted, the other poster brought them up, but it's tough enough to be a champ in a thin roster, but you also lose that special moment feel that these guys are afforded with their limited ring time. He's certainly not #2 in pecking order, but he certainly is with full-timers. It's more of a damning point against the entire roster, or creative depending on which way you lean, than anything.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*





 hope we get something like this in Summerslam


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Domenico said:


> I don't think Foley will be in the ring with Rock, i think Foley will cut a promo and Ambrose debuts. I think Rock will be in the ring with either Lesnar, HHH, Cena, Punk or Bryan. Or maybe all of those.


I don't think Foley will be in the ring with the Rock either, I think they will do a quick "hello" type thing backstage. I just think that with all the legends and stuff Ambrose might not get any reaction or anything. Sure people like us know who he is, but a casual fan won't know who he is and I'm afraid they wouldn't care cuz they're there to see Rock and Foley and Lesnar and all them. I'm just worried Ambrose might get kinda "burried" in the show if they debut him.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You don't want to see that. *Rock would "Billy Gunn" Bryan, he'd never be taken seriously again after Rock got through cutting a promo on him.*
> 
> I do like that Rock is still going after the title, though. Makes it much more likely that Punk will retain, as a Rock/Bryan segment just wouldn't be taken seriously at all and Bryan would be dead in the water.


All the more reason to have a Rock/Bryan segment since that's what they're gonna do to D-Bry after MITB.


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

please,please,pleaseee wwe make RAW looks refreshing with new overall impression(new set,new theme song,maybe new ramp,change the ropes to black or red,NEW SHOW LOGO)....and debut new WWE championship design

right now it's stale as horse shit!


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Do you guys think that Flair will be on raw?


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I think Flair will be on Raw.

I'm going to make an odd prediction and say Matt Hardy will be there as well and then the fans will say we want Jeff.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Flair needs to be there. He's available so why not...


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if Flair and Matt Hardy are at the show. FFS, if AE mid-carders like Steve Blackman are getting invites then i'm damn sure instrumental members of wrestling's history are.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Are any Divas from the past going to be there? Like Trish, Lita and sunny.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



JTB33b said:


> Are any Divas from the past going to be there? Like Trish, Lita and sunny.


I read that WWE contacted Sunny


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



#Mark said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if Flair and Matt Hardy are at the show. FFS, if AE mid-carders like Steve Blackman are getting invites then i'm damn sure instrumental members of wrestling's history are.


There's no way that Matt Hardy shows up.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



WWEedgeLitaR101 said:


> I read that WWE contacted Sunny


I might be wrong but i don't think Sunny will be there, seeing as how her boyfriend on-screen snatched her thong in the promotion she works in. Doesn't sound very PG but i might be mistaken.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



Carcass said:


> All the more reason to have a Rock/Bryan segment since that's what they're gonna do to D-Bry after MITB.


If we're lucky.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If we're lucky.


Pyro, is that sarcastic or for real? Don't you completely hate Bryan? Surprised you would want to see Bryan in a segment with Rock, i would, ofcourse, that would be great and it would probably give Bryan and Rock marks a reason to like each-other.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm going to be pretty disgusted if we get an epic show on the 23rd, and then the very next week they stink up the joint and put on an abomination like last night. Knowing WWE, that's exactly what's going to happen. EVERY DAMN RAW, SD(I don't even watch that shit, I just glance at spoilers unless it's a live show), and PPV since the Raw after Extreme Rules with Brock and Triple h has sucked horribly.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> But you'll still be watching him though.
> 
> Anyway, his announcement will have nothing to do with Fast 6. And if he didn't have any interest in the business he would not be this connected to the company again. He wouldn't be making these appearances again, he wouldn't have worked two matches (with the risk of injuries and harm to his movie career), going out there and interacting with fans, being involved in storylines, and making the WWE money. Its not delusion, its facts. He has no interest in being full time, but it is clear that he enjoys doing WWE work again on the side. Hes back to the role he was in before he left. There is nothing wrong with that. To say he has zero interest in the business that has been apart of his life is moronic.


Take no notice of that idiot, Sharkboy. 

He think all the people in Sun Life at WM weren't wrestling fans. He thinks all them people going crazy and being into everything in the Rock/Cena match weren't wrestling fans.

bboy is back, YAY!


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

good to see The Rock back,he always give me a electric unique feeling that cannot be found anyone else even Stone Cold and Hulk Hogan..


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If this Raw doesn't do at least a 3.5, I could see some shots fired in Stanford.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*CM punk may feud with Rock*

If Posted, sorry, yo.



> - Moments before Raw SuperShow went on the air, Dwayne “The Rock” Johnson tweeted that he will be appearing on the historic 1,000th episode of Raw on July 23 at 8/7 CT on USA Network: “RAW’s 1000th episode. The People’s Champ returns.. As promised, my goal: THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP. ?#RELENTLESS?.”
> CM Punk, who is currently in possession of the strap, responded to his remarks on Twitter with the following message: “I’m waiting.”


Looks like this might be going down. Y'all ready?


----------



## StanStansky

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

Wouldn't happen. It's just Punk saying he plans on keeping the title, not necessarliy what creative really has in mind.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

He could be pushing for it.


----------



## eireace

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

think it has been posted, because a similar thread has been locked already.

Regardless, think it will be interesting to see at least some sort of promo with CM PUNK and the Rock, although most would prefer Punk Austin. 

Still could be pretty entertaining, can't see the Rock challenging for the title on RAW 1000, but you never know, it may be he wins the title and MITB winner (john cena) cashes in on him.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

Nah, he's the champion right now. So he has to talk like he's keeping the title.

Keller said Punk has been pushing for a feud between them leading up to WM 28.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

How boring would that be especially with current Punk.


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

Punk and Rock would be awesome, but there is no chance in hell of it happening. Cena will feud with the rock, he has to get revenge blah blah blah.


----------



## bboy

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

2 guys who think they are better than they are going up against each other. Punk who thinks he is some kind of leader and a revolutionist when he actually is nothing but a sell out corporate kisss ass up against a man who is so arrogant and deluded he thinks he doesn't ever have to change or adapt to change because his catchphrases and promos are still great.

Punk is so over-rated it's unbelievable, his in ring work is poor and his promos are now all based on trying to be funny and acting like a comedian. Rock is a movie star who has no business even challenging for the wwe title. What a joke it is that someone can jump off a movie set and challenge for the wwe title whilst there are guys on the roster who wrestle week in and week out for the business and have never got a title shot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



Zeppex said:


> Punk and Rock would be awesome, but there is no chance in hell of it happening. Cena will feud with the rock, he has to get revenge blah blah blah.


Dang, hopefully Rock can use some of that power he got and give Punk something in his title run to remember other than the Jericho feud.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



bboy said:


> 2 guys who think they are better than they are going up against each other. Punk who thinks he is some kind of leader and a revolutionist when he actually is nothing but a sell out corporate kisss ass up against a man who is so arrogant and deluded he thinks he doesn't ever have to change or adapt to change because his catchphrases and promos are still great.
> 
> Punk is so over-rated it's unbelievable, his in ring work is poor and his promos are now all based on trying to be funny and acting like a comedian. Rock is a movie star who has no business even challenging for the wwe title. *What a joke it is that someone can jump off a movie set and challenge for the wwe title *whilst there are guys on the roster who wrestle week in and week out for the business and have never got a title shot.


What a life Rock leads. 

bboy we hardly see you for months and when Rock confirms he's coming back for the 1000th ep, you post more than pyro.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



bboy said:


> 2 guys who think they are better than they are going up against each other. Punk who thinks he is some kind of leader and a revolutionist when he actually is nothing but a sell out corporate kisss ass up against a man who is so arrogant and deluded he thinks he doesn't ever have to change or adapt to change because his catchphrases and promos are still great.
> 
> Punk is so over-rated it's unbelievable, his in ring work is poor and his promos are now all based on trying to be funny and acting like a comedian. Rock is a movie star who has no business even challenging for the wwe title. What a joke it is that someone can jump off a movie set and challenge for the wwe title whilst there are guys on the roster who wrestle week in and week out for the business and have never got a title shot.


And Cena isn't an ass-kisser and Cena doesn't try to be funny and a comedian either? :kane

On topic: A punk/rock feud wouldn't be believable if you ask me, look at Rock's physique and look at Punk's physique, that's taking it to far in my opinion.


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

Never thought about this happening but I'd want to see this.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I need to see Rock, Austin, Taker, Kane, HBK, HHH, Foley, Jericho all in the ring at the same time.

I doubt it's gonna happen, but my goodness if it did.

And this is never gonna happen in a million years, but if Kurt Angle's music plays I will be marking like a 6 year old after a Cena win.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

Cena will probably be champion by the 1000th episode.


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

Anyone can win the WWE title at the point. The AJ storyline has made the title insignificant. Hell when ADR won the title, and then lost it 2wks later only to win it back 2wks later.... Yeah the title is shit. So the Rock winning it at the point means nothing.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



> he doesn't ever have to change or adapt to change because his catchphrases and promos are still great.


There there. Now that wasn't very hard to admit now, was it?


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

Austin vs Punk is the match that fans want and they want these two have some sort of confrontation/on mic together in 2 weeks time at Raw 1000Th special. but for Rock vs <insert>...


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

Rock should actually feud with Cody and Ziggler at the same time.

Then both pin him at the same time and get put over.


----------



## MOX

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



bboy said:


> a man who is so arrogant and deluded he thinks he doesn't ever have to change or adapt to change because his catchphrases and promos are still great.


I'm sure if Rock was a regular he would have invented a multitude of new catchphrases by now. He's not though, and any appearances are special and thus he goes through the old routine because a large majority want to see him go through the old routine.

I agree he's predictable and his catchphrases are a little stale, but I also know if I was at a live show and Rock turned up, I'd wanna hear him go through that same old routine. On TV, not so much, but first and foremost you gotta work that live crowd.

Same if Austin turned up, I'd be on the edge of my seat just waiting to give him a _hell yeah!_. If Flair turned up at a show I was attending, I would be wooing my arse off, and I'm not particularly fond of him.

The live audience must be catered for first. Imagine you were there, Rock came out, but didn't pose or say a single catchphrase. Most fans, certainly casuals, would feel a little bit robbed.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

I always get a giggle at people having a go at his catchphrases. 

Did you people see him in Miami? When his first words he uttered weren't "Finally....." the crowd booed He had to say he was going somewhere with it. 

The crowd expect and want to him say his catchphrases, so they can be part of the show. They love it.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

In my world:

At MITB, Y2J wins the raw MITB ladder match after Big Show knocked Cena out and tore his own quads trying to climb the ladder. Kane went backstage looking for AJ giving Jericho the ultimate opportunity to win the briefcase.

Fast forward to WWE title match, Punk retains the title after 24 nearfalls with Bryan. Bryan puts punk in the yes lock after the match and makes him pass out. Jericho's music hits, he cashes in the briefcase and becomes WWE champion.

1000th raw episode: Jericho and Rock promo :mark:

NAH Punk vs rock feud will do just fine =/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



apokalypse said:


> *Austin vs Punk *is the match that fans want and they want these two have some sort of confrontation/on mic together in 2 weeks time at Raw 1000Th special. but for Rock vs <insert>...


Heck, I'll take that over Rock vs Punk tbh, doesn't mean I don't want a Punk/Rock feud. But like I've always said, if Austin can bring, then bring it. Even if he has to just rely on some good ole brawling, Punk can handle the rest. I know how much a feud with Austin would probably mean to Punk, but realistically, I am not sure it can happen.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

Fuck it. Let's say Eve's verbal assault on Punk lights a fire under his ass and he finally stops being a simp and (dare I say it) a vanilla babyface. His character finally gets its edge back. If that happened, then this feud could be decent. I'd rather have Punk vs. Austin, but whatever.

As for people saying this feud wouldn't work because of their physiques, Punk and Cena feuded too, and it's not like Cena isn't musclebound like The Rock is.


----------



## eireace

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



Notmarkingforanyon said:


> In my world:
> 
> At MITB, Y2J wins the raw MITB ladder match after Big Show knocked Cena out and tore his own quads trying to climb the ladder. Kane went backstage looking for AJ giving Jericho the ultimate opportunity to win the briefcase.
> 
> Fast forward to WWE title match, Punk retains the title after 24 nearfalls with Bryan. Bryan puts punk in the yes lock after the match and makes him pass out. Jericho's music hits, he cashes in the briefcase and becomes WWE champion.
> 
> 1000th raw episode: Jericho and Rock promo :mark:
> 
> NAH Punk vs rock feud will do just fine =/


Jericho Rock promo would be gold!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

They won't feud Rock with Punk, as that would actually put Punk over and Vince won't allow it. He's still bitter about the fact that CM Punk created his character before he came to WWE, that's always been a pet peeve of Vince's when talent do that, because he can't take credit for them getting over. Hence why RVD wasn't champion until the tail end of his career, despite the fact that he was the most over man in the company for his entire tenure, and why he ruined DDP by making him a midcard motivational speaker or something for fucks sake. So he has a certain ceiling Vince won't let him break. He only even has the WWE title because he and Cena are the only people on the active roster who are stars, everybody else is gone. A feud with Rock would be too high profile for what Vince will give, regardless of the fact that the vast majority of fans would want to see that program. No, we gotta get Cena his win back at Mania 29, cause Cena can never lose unless he ultimately becomes the victor in the end.

Punk is just talking about this because he's the champ, but he won't be by the time Rock steps into the ring again.


----------



## eireace

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



bboy said:


> 2 guys who think they are better than they are going up against each other. Punk who thinks he is some kind of leader and a revolutionist when he actually is nothing but a sell out corporate kisss ass up against a man who is so arrogant and deluded he thinks he doesn't ever have to change or adapt to change because *his catchphrases and promos are still great.*
> 
> Punk is so over-rated it's unbelievable, his in ring work is poor and his promos are now all based on trying to be funny and acting like a comedian. Rock is a movie star who has no business even challenging for the wwe title. What a joke it is that someone can jump off a movie set and challenge for the wwe title whilst there are guys on the roster who wrestle week in and week out for the business and have never got a title shot.


Ridiculous HATE! :gun:

but at least you admit yourself that _his catchphrases and promos are still great._


----------



## eireace

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They won't feud Rock with Punk, as that would actually put Punk over and Vince won't allow it. He's still bitter about the fact that CM Punk created his character before he came to WWE, that's always been a pet peeve of Vince's when talent do that, because he can't take credit for them getting over. Hence why RVD wasn't champion until the tail end of his career, despite the fact that he was the most over man in the company for his entire tenure. So he has a certain ceiling Vince won't let him break. He only even has the WWE title because he and Cena are the only people on the active roster who are stars, everybody else is gone. A feud with Rock would be too high profile for what Vince will give, regardless of the fact that the vast majority of fans would want to see that program. No, we gotta get Cena his win back at Mania 29, cause Cena can never lose unless he ultimately becomes the victor in the end.
> 
> Punk is just talking about this because he's the champ, but he won't be by the time Rock steps into the ring again.


Sadly this is all probably true... Vince's ego seems to screw a lot of potential greatness up!

We shouldn't have to see Cena v Rock 2, but it'll be forced down our throats!


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

Punk would get eaten alive as a face, he'd need to be heel for the feud.

And Rock Beating the Top Two Stars in the Company in the span of a year would be pretty sad...


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

LOL no, NEVER happening. Rock just said it because unlike all these goofs, he knows how to build anticipation and how to draw money. His announcement is probably that he's entering the Rumble match next year. Then the real segment will start when Austin/Foley/Vince will come out to join him in the ring.

Also, he's NOT winning this belt in the state it is now, a worthless mid card filler strap. He will let Brock/Orton/Cena to bring back some meaning, then taking it in front of 80k next year in New York. 

As for catchphrases. The Rock, the once in a lifetime talent that he is, can say any word and it turns into a memorable catchphrase, if he wants it or not. The fans will do the work for him and will BEG him to stop talking just so they can chant it in unison. That's the rare power of a performer like that. Just like "Boots To Asses" became iconic in seconds and made gold, he can say whatever he wants and sell millions of pieces worldwide. Sometimes this magic is too clever for the casual person to understand.


----------



## Medo

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

*As i said it before, Punk isn't worthy to waste The Great one time as he isn't worthy to waste Austin't time too.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

:mark: :mark: 

FUCK YEAH 

i hope both of them step their game if they feud 


btw : bboy stole the show in this thread


----------



## Vyed

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

It will just be a rehash of Cena-Rock with Punk calling D-U-A-N-E every 10 minutes. Fuck this, Do not want.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



Rocky Mark said:


> :mark: :mark:
> 
> FUCK YEAH
> 
> i hope both of them step their game if they feud
> 
> 
> *btw : bboy stole the show in this thread *


You ever see his posts in the thread about Cena being on the fruity pebbles box and Rock making a comment? I laughed so hard at his posts. Pure comedy. - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10868044-post10.html


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

Well, nobody wants to see Rock V Cena II, Brock and Taker are most likely going at it at WM, Rock and Punk are good freinds now, and Punk's the 2nd biggest full time star in the company. So I see Rock V Punk match a big possibility.


----------



## Ponpon

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

I lol'd at someone's idea about Cody and Ziggler to suck The Rock's dick. What an idiot.


----------



## king_lennox

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



Vyed said:


> It will just be a rehash of Cena-Rock with Punk calling D-U-A-N-E every 10 minutes. Fuck this, Do not want.


this.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

oh i just remembered , exactly 100 episodes before the 1000th show CM Punk trashed The Rock (900th episode special) 

so they could bring that up


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

Umm.. not really excited about it if this happens, but I am sure it will be better than Cena/Rock.



The-Rock-Says said:


> You ever see his posts in the thread about Cena being on the fruity pebbles box and Rock making a comment? I laughed so hard at his posts. Pure comedy. - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10868044-post10.html





> Well I guess cena gets the last laugh. Rock tried to be funny and say cena looks like a fruity pebble yet cena is the one going to earn a massive paycheque from rock's comments. The rock now looks like a complete fucking moron. Rock ain't getting no royalty because Fruity pebbles signed a deal with cena not rock, they wanted cena to be the face of their product and probably don't even know who rock is. Once again cena has got one over the rock.
> 
> Also I noticed rock still comments on cena looking like a fruity pebble but cena has changed shirts to a darker colour. This shows how one dimentional the rock is that he can't come up with any new material and he just keeps saying the same old shit over and over again.


LOL.. wow.. I honestly just cant stop laughing. Great post!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I really hope The Rock doesn't do another stupid 30 minute promo where he just stands there looking around showing his goosebumps the entire time!


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

I doubt this will feud will happen anytime soon as Rock is probably just making an one-off appearance and might be gone for months (Fast 6 shooting starts next month fe.) and I doubt Punk will hold the title for like next 5 months until Rocky returns.


----------



## mcc4374

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

Although I believe Punk is nowhere near on the level of being able to face the likes of Rock and Austin yet - If this means it will get him away from Bryan/AJ then I'm all for it.

CM Punk is the most stale top guy in the WWE right now, and I'm saying this as a fan.

As odd as this sounds the WWE is like this now:

*Main Event*: John Cena, Brock Lesnar, Triple H, The Rock

*High card*: Punk, Bryan, AJ, Big Show, Jericho

*SD High card aka Mid Card*: Del Rio, Sheamus, Orton

And then the rest...

What Punk needs to do is get out of the shithole he's in, up to the level of main eventer and bring the title with him.

*THEN*, and only then should he be facing guys like Rock, Lesnar etc

WWE can start this by having him plow through Bryan at MITB, give him the major Summer program to work with (_preferably with John Cena or Triple H_) and have Punk go over keeping the title also.

This would result in Punk elevating the Championship and getting himself in the position where he's credible enough to be mentioned in the same sense as The Rock.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



> *Bring it, #Raw1000! The Rock will be at Raw's 1,000th episode on July 23*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1,000th episode of Raw just got a whole lot more electrifying.
> 
> Moments before Monday night's Raw SuperShow went on the air, Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson tweeted that he will make his return to WWE programming on the 1,000th episode of Raw on July 23.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been more than three months since The Most Electrifying Man in All of Entertainment appeared on WWE's flagship program. On the April 2 edition of Raw SuperShow, as The Great One soaked in the cheers following his remarkable victory over John Cena at WrestleMania XXVIII, he vowed to the WWE Universe that he'd once again become WWE Champion in the future. It's a goal that The Rock reiterated in his tweet Monday night: "As promised … my goal: THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP. #RELENTLESS"
> 
> What does The People's Champion have planned for the can't-miss 1,000th episode of Monday Night Raw? We'll find out on July 23 at 8/7 CT on USA Network.
> 
> *WATCH: THE ROCK'S MOST ELECTRIFYING RAW MOMENTS:*
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/the-rock-electrifying-raw-moments-playlist


^Awesome list there by WWE. They even put the legendary bridge segment of Rock and Austin, "Go fuck yourself you piece of trash *flips him off* Go to hell! *to the water*" "Austin you want your belt, I tell you what, here it is *spits on it* and you take it to hell with ya!", I can't find it on YouTube.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

If this happens Rock will win, Rock doesn't put over anyone who Triple H beats. Just ask Booker T.


----------



## eireace

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



Green Light said:


> If this happens Rock will win, Rock doesn't put over anyone who Triple H beats. Just ask Booker T.


The Rock in my opinion is willing to put nearly anybody over, he did it constantly throughout his time in WWE.


----------



## eireace

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> ^Awesome list there by WWE. They even put the legendary bridge segment of Rock and Austin, "Go fuck yourself you piece of trash *flips him off* Go to hell! *to the water*" "Austin you want your belt, I tell you what, here it is *spits on it* and you take it to hell with ya!", I can't find it on YouTube.


Great list, can't wait to see the Rock on RAW 1000!


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

i said it long time ago
Rock actually could put over those guy career even just a 15mins promo

The Rock vs Randy Orton
The Rock vs CM Punk
The Rock vs Dolph Ziggler
The Rock vs The Miz
The Rock vs Cody Rhodes
The Rock vs Sheamus
The Rock vs Wade Barrett


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



wwffans123 said:


> i would love to see those feud i said it long time ago
> its actually could put over those guy career.
> 
> The Rock vs Randy Orton
> The Rock vs CM Punk
> The Rock vs Dolph Ziggler
> The Rock vs The Miz
> The Rock vs Cody Rhodes
> The Rock vs Sheamus
> The Rock vs Wade Barrett


I would settle for all of them with the exception of Sheamus. He is just horrible.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



SteenIsGod said:


> If this Raw doesn't do at least a 3.5, I could see some shots fired in Stanford.


This should do _at least_ a 4.0. With all of the hype and returns anything below a 4.0 would be pathetic. They did a 4.5 in June of 2009 Trump or not.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Marv95 said:


> This should do _at least_ a 4.0. With all of the hype and returns anything below a 4.0 would be pathetic.


Hahahaha not a chance


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Trump was a special and rare show with no commercials(and it was 2009, not 2012). No chance they're doing a 4.0 overall. But they will do 4.0+ segments, that's 100%.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Well, Punk and Rock are somewhat friends now, so I could see them working a program together.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Oh yeah I forgot about it being commercial free. I just think with all of the returns/hype and being the 1,000th show it should do a strong number. We'll find out either way...


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



mblonde09 said:


> Well, Punk and Rock are somewhat friends now, so I could see them working a program together.


Im pretty sure alot of his Rock hate was amped up on screen kayfabe wise after the famous promo, so he could replace Cena if Cena got injured or something. Didn't he tweet photos of him and Rock backstage at WM?



Rock316AE said:


> Trump was a special and rare show with no commercials(and it was 2009, not 2012). No chance they're doing a 4.0 overall. But they will do 4.0+ segments, that's 100%.


It's hard to call really. I think some segments will reach the 4.0 mark anyway, I think The Rock/Cena/Miz drew 4.1 or 4.0 in pre wrestlemania 27 segments. With more legends they should get more segments hitting that.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Trump himself, as face of the Apprentice was still ratings gold on his own too at that time, in 2008-09 the Apprentice was still averaging something like 10million viewers a week, he had to have made at least some of them curious what he'd be doing on a wrestling show.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I am so happy the rock will be on the 1000th raw, he had to be there along with Austin, taker, hhh and Vince.

It will be electrifying for sure.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



> It's hard to call really. I think some segments will reach the 4.0 mark anyway, I think The Rock/Cena/Miz drew 4.1 or 4.0 in pre wrestlemania 27 segments. With more legends they should get more segments hitting that.


Rock/Cena/Miz in Chicago did 4.8, every segment in their program did over a 4.0 in 2011, even The Rock's taped promos. That was from the huge buzz he created with his return to wrestling. 

Trump is an household name, and he did great business for WWE. The funny thing about the 4.5 Trump show, is that he wasn't the peak, the peak of the show was actually a Randy Orton vs HHH match for the belt, did some crazy viewership number, almost AE levels. 

For RAW 1000th, I can see a 3.5-3.6, 3.7 at best. With 2-3 segments doing above 4.0. So much star power, you can throw mega star after mega star, it's crazy. Vince then Bret then Foley then Flair then Taker then Cena then Show/Jericho/Kane then Brock then DX then Austin then Rock etc, this show has the potential to hold the viewers for the entire 3 hours.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



NearFall said:


> *Im pretty sure alot of his Rock hate was amped up on screen kayfabe wise after the famous promo, so he could replace Cena if Cena got injured or something. Didn't he tweet photos of him and Rock backstage at WM?*
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to call really. I think some segments will reach the 4.0 mark anyway, I think The Rock/Cena/Miz drew 4.1 or 4.0 in pre wrestlemania 27 segments. With more legends they should get more segments hitting that.


He did that after putting himself over the Rock and trying to marginalize him by saying he and Austin deserved the spot Rock was getting at Mania. Odd. Weird. Always sounded like jealousy...pretty much how Cena sounded for over 4 years and he kind of picked up from where he started. It didn't get any attention and after he said those things, his pops got a little lower month after month. Even when he returned to his hometown in Chicago.


----------



## Amuroray

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



eireace said:


> The Rock in my opinion is willing to put nearly anybody over, he did it constantly throughout his time in WWE.


Didnt do it for cena,miz or truth.


----------



## SeriousThreat

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

Cena is the only one out of those three deserving to go over the Rock. Yes, Cena should go over the Rock.


----------



## eireace

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*






A Foley Rock promo would be nice!


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

*



- Moments before Raw SuperShow went on the air, Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson tweeted that he will be appearing on the historic 1,000th episode of Raw on July 23 at 8/7 CT on USA Network: "RAW's 1000th episode. The People's Champ returns.. As promised, my goal: THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP. #RELENTLESS."

Click to expand...

*I think we going to see a new champion on sunday


----------



## eireace

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



SeriousThreat said:


> Cena is the only one out of those three deserving to go over the Rock. Yes, Cena should go over the Rock.


Cena should be put down


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



eireace said:


> Cena should be put down












Anyways, Cena/Rock promo could be okay as long as Jericho and or Punk interrupt.


----------



## AA world champ

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Can't wait for The Rock to be their.


----------



## ric6y

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> ^Awesome list there by WWE. They even put the legendary bridge segment of Rock and Austin, "Go fuck yourself you piece of trash *flips him off* Go to hell! *to the water*" "Austin you want your belt, I tell you what, here it is *spits on it* and you take it to hell with ya!", I can't find it on YouTube.


brother why they cut the rock's usual all fire insult to steph on that classic promo the heel with the E


----------



## Clique

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



Amuroray said:


> Didnt do it for cena,miz or truth.


But that's if you think "putting over" is just taking a pin-fall or submitting. 

Rock returning, giving those guys the extra media exposure by working with them in high profile matches, and a massive one year build is the biggest program of Cena's career. Miz and Truth feuding/having a match with Rock is the peak of their careers too.




mblonde09 said:


> Well, Punk and Rock are somewhat friends now, so I could see them working a program together.


Let's work!


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Rock joins MITB & wins it, Cena wins n1 contenders match the next night on raw, raw 1000th - Cena beats Punk for the belt, Rock comes out to cash in, failed cash in, Cena wins, Wooooooo.


----------



## ric6y

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Wooooooo WHAT


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



> Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock
> Becoming an NCAA National Champion led me to the @WWE Championship. Best part? The hard work..












maybe i am reading too much into this but i feel the rock is going for the title sooner than we think


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



Medo said:


> *As i said it before, Punk isn't worthy to waste The Great one time as he isn't worthy to waste Austin't time too.*





Vyed said:


> It will just be a rehash of Cena-Rock with Punk calling D-U-A-N-E every 10 minutes. Fuck this, Do not want.


I agree with both of these!


----------



## PG-13

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*

Will they change the set?Any info on that?


----------



## eireace

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



Ever Wolf said:


> Anyways, Cena/Rock promo could be okay as long as Jericho and or Punk interrupt.


Being force fed more Cena, that's what you want? It's beyond ridiculous, do we really have to see him overcome 'impossible odds' again?

To reuse your meme


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: CM punk may feud with Rock*



Medo said:


> *As i said it before, Punk isn't worthy to waste The Great one time as he isn't worthy to waste Austin't time too.*


Well said. Rock should be finished with Cena now after they had their match. Only other full-timer I see worthy of stepping in the ring with Rock is Orton. Aside from that, Lesnar and Undertaker are other options. Rock shouldn't waste time with anyone else. (not even HHH, Jericho or other legends since they've had their feuds many times in the past)


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Punk will never be worthy if he never faces Austin or Rock or any other big name and loses.This is the opportunity to make him worthy.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

All this talk about RAW 1,000 and how good it will be. I'm more interested in RAW 1,001 and how bad it will be.


----------



## Boston8119

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

They should have a special ceremony honoring Booker T and Buff Bagwell because if it wasn't for them then Raw wouldn't have had 1,000 episodes in a row.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Punk/Rock on Raw 1000 would be a perfect main event. It'd be a good way to up Punk's name again after shitting on his title reign this year.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I don't think they would give away a Rock match on free tv. I mean it's not that they need to beat anyone in ratings (well punk is gonna fuck the ratings up anyway. am i rite? *trollface*)


----------



## ric6y

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

FRIENDS take your breath what the rock wrote on twitter is little then what he wrote on his facebook 

( Becoming an NCAA National Champion led me to..

The WWE Championship - *which I will one day have again.*

Best part of all this? The hard work.. ) so nothing will on 1000


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



RevolverSnake said:


> I don't think they would give away a Rock match on free tv. I mean it's not that they need to beat anyone in ratings (well punk is gonna fuck the ratings up anyway. am i rite? *trollface*)


I'd agree normally but they're treating this like a PPV level show even if no one's going to be paying to see it. It wouldn't be for ratings, just for buzz. Plus they could still have Rock matches on PPVs afterward.


----------



## s210

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Can someone explain to me how they are going to fit everything in this show?

They've got so many legends coming back, rock, lesnar etc..

Seems like things are going to be rushed...


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



s210 said:


> Can someone explain to me how they are going to fit everything in this show?
> 
> They've got so many legends coming back, rock, lesnar etc..
> 
> Seems like things are going to be rushed...


I don't expect to see much wrestling on the show. They've had weeks to plan for it, so I'm hoping they know what they're doing, but I've been disappointed by WWE many times, so I may be wrong.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



s210 said:


> Can someone explain to me how they are going to fit everything in this show?
> 
> They've got so many legends coming back, rock, lesnar etc..
> 
> Seems like things are going to be rushed...


Yeah most likely will be rushed a bit, but most likely try will put multiple legends and what not in the same segment.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Yeah most likely will be rushed a bit, but most likely try will put multiple legends and what not in the same segment.


Yeah I'm expecting some type of big stare-down moment.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Hold on...HHH doesn't even wrestle on television anymore. Neither does the Undertaker and some of you have FOOLED yourself into believing that one of the Rock's only matches left on the radar is gonna be on some little billed show where Vince McMahon is likely gonna fuck over with his type of McMahon comedy and bullshit? Get real. Trish and Lita are probably popping up too....the Rock DAMN SURE isn't gonna be wrestling on Raw in no damn St Louis of all places. LMAO!


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

- Taker will probably squash Slater.

- The Rock will have a segment with John Cena and no one else. It won't be Rock/Austin.

- Austin will have his own segment with either McMahon or Jericho.

- Punk will have a backstage segment with The Rock and will probably have.a blow off match Daniel Bryan at the show.

- Mick Foley will either be in a comedy segment or if we are lucky Ambrose debuts.

- Rey Mysterio will return and somehow WWE will tease Daniel Bryan vs. Rey Mysterio for SummerSlam.

- Sheamus will be in a gimmick match with Del Rio.

- Santino will lose the US Title and Primetime Players will become Tag Team Champions.

- Christian defends the IC Title.

- Battle Royal with past superstars.

- DX/Bork closes the show.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Stop it with the Rock/Cena feud ideas. I don't want to see it and I don't even want to imagine more segments between the two. Last year was a perfect example of why face/face more often than not, sucks.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Cena/Rock probably won't happen again but it will be teased.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Cena/Rock probably won't happen again but it will be teased.


Yeah, I expect them to come face to face in the Royal Rumble match.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hades1313 said:


> Yeah, I expect them to come face to face in the Royal Rumble match.


You don't expect Cena to have the belt at that time?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



SummerLove said:


> Stop it with the Rock/Cena feud ideas. I don't want to see it and I don't even want to imagine more segments between the two. Last year was a perfect example of why face/face more often than not, sucks.


This so much.


I would even say that feud brought Rock down tbh and really left a sour taste in a lot of folks mouth who bought into the propaganda. 

Hes not the same!!1 HEs DWyane not The ROck !!1! Cena Owned him!!1!11. Hes just doing it for Money!!1. GO back to Hollywood!!1

Goodness what a bunch of shit people were spewing out. So much BS. Also, the fact that WWE didn't truly push this feud in terms of a storyline 100%. It was cool, but could have been so much better. 

Thats why I really hope Rock gets back to the level he needs to be at and not have to be brought down to an equal level playing field. Let the man be himself. Its much more enjoyable to see him actually be himself instead of having to defend himself like he had to do in the Cena mess. Stuff like he did off the air with Miz, or his post Mania promo is what he needs to be doing. Solid proof to those who say hes not the same, that hes just as much as The Rock as he ever was.

This WWE title chase should be good and needs to be built up in a great way. Should make for some great TV. WWE could use something like this for sure. All I ask is that they build this storyline right.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Face/face in today's WWE means both have to be booked strongly, aka evenly. So when you have a guy like the Rock, he can't outright shit on Cena like he's capable of. No, he has to try to be "civil" and talk up some kind of mutual respect, while if either were heel they could tear each other's throats out no problem. It takes all the intensity out of a feud. Cena's best promo was when he came out as a heel character for heaven's sake.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Besides the Rock RAW moments WWE put on their website, they put classic Rock RAW promos on YouTube:


























That's classic, before Rock/Flair first time ever:

"The Limousine Ridin', Jet Flyin', Kiss Stealin', Wheelin' Dealin', Son Of A Gun RIC FLAIR!

Taking on:

The Trail Blazing, Eyebrow Raising, Jabroni Beating, LALALAW, Pie Eating...Heart Stopping, Elbow Dropping, People's Champ THE ROCK!"






Can't believe they gave it for free, especially after this money promo, you put this on PPV, 500k on the spot. I always said that WM20 should have been The Rock vs Ric Flair, they stole the show with their exchange in their match anyway.


As for the return, would be fun to see The Rock in the Rumble match again so I want him to say that he's entering the match. Rock/Lesnar/Rey/Orton/Cena all in the Rumble would be awesome, and Rock interaction with other wrestlers there, maybe Sheamus if he's not champion or Del Rio. 

2:25


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The Royal Rumble should be good next year. Hopefully people are healthy and available this time around. It really was sad to see the lack of star power of the 2012 Rumble. It was odd, then again no one is left so it was filled with a bunch of young/new talent. Still, majority of those entrants were not believable Rumble winners/world champions yet.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Backstage News on The Rock’s Return – Big WWE Title Announcement?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You don't want to see that. Rock would "Billy Gunn" Bryan, he'd never be taken seriously again after Rock got through cutting a promo on him.
> 
> I do like that Rock is still going after the title, though. Makes it much more likely that Punk will retain, as a Rock/Bryan segment just wouldn't be taken seriously at all and Bryan would be dead in the water.


now imagine a rock and ambrose feud after ambrose is done with foley


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> The Royal Rumble should be good next year. Hopefully people are healthy and available this time around. It really was sad to see the lack of star power of the 2012 Rumble. It was odd, then again no one is left so it was filled with a bunch of young/new talent. Still, majority of those entrants were not believable Rumble winners/world champions yet.


Agreed on the Rumble, it was terrible with 90% mid carders and rookies, the same thing with MITB now. The SD match is 90% jobbers. The roster is at an all-time low but still, if you got Rock/Lesnar/Orton/Rey/Cena working the Rumble, should be an awesome match. Add to that a few surprises and the match can get its prestige again.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> Agreed on the Rumble, it was terrible with 90% mid carders and rookies, the same thing with MITB now. The SD match is 90% jobbers. The roster is at an all-time low but still, if you got Rock/Lesnar/Orton/Rey/Cena working the Rumble, should be an awesome match. Add to that a few surprises and the match can get its prestige again.


Most def. MITB might just need to die out for good too tbh. It was at its peak with the early Edge/RVD era but its run its course. As for the Rumble, that list would be a sight to see. I would love to see another Rock/Orton reaction too. 

I don't know why WWE has failed to groom some big superstars. Whether its booking, or WWE not getting the talent for the part, IDK. Its just completely sad to see the state of this roster. I glanced over the roster just 10 years ago, and its unbelievable how far its fallen.

You had your legends like Hogan. The Main event players like Rock/Austin/Trips. Up and comers like Lesnar. Then a solid mid card/tag scene and diva division. Crazy.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

man , i marked like crazy when i saw the commercial that aired on RAW about Rock being on the 1000th show (anyone got that btw?) , now let's hope Austin's gonna be there too 

could you imagine Rock AND Austin not being there ? that's like having an NWA reunion without Ice Cube and Eazy E (well i know he's dead but you get the point)


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

1.DX/Brock segment. HHH handcuffed to the ropes while Brock completely destroys HBK, even busting him open.
2.Austin/Punk segment. Austin makes the save coming to Punk's defense. Then gives him the stunner.Vintage Austin. Cena cashes in his briefcase
3.Christian with Edge successfully defends the IC title. followed by a 5 second pose.
4.A divas battle royal involving current divas and past divas including Mccool, Trish, Lita, and Torrie. One of the current divas is layed out backstage and Kharma takes her place and destroys everyone. Trish, Lita, and Layla being the last 3 she destroys.
5.Rock in ring promo where he says he is entering the Royal Rumble. Jericho interupts and they have a promo war. Jericho gets the rock bottom and people's elbow.
6.Foley/Ambrose segment
7.Rey&Sin Cara teaming up together.
8.Ziggler officially turns babyface and dumps Vicky.

6.


----------



## Boss Monster

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Kane/Undertaker segment please.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

without those superstar
1001th Raw will be bad.


----------



## The Pied Piper

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



JoseBxNYC said:


> - Taker will probably squash Slater.
> 
> - The Rock will have a segment with John Cena and no one else. It won't be Rock/Austin.
> 
> - Austin will have his own segment with either McMahon or Jericho.
> 
> - Punk will have a backstage segment with The Rock and will probably have.a blow off match Daniel Bryan at the show.
> 
> - Mick Foley will either be in a comedy segment or if we are lucky Ambrose debuts.
> 
> - Rey Mysterio will return and somehow WWE will tease Daniel Bryan vs. Rey Mysterio for SummerSlam.
> 
> - Sheamus will be in a gimmick match with Del Rio.
> 
> - Santino will lose the US Title and Primetime Players will become Tag Team Champions.
> 
> - Christian defends the IC Title.
> 
> - Battle Royal with past superstars.
> 
> - DX/Bork closes the show.


This sounds so believable and possible. (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



the fox said:


> *maybe i am reading too much into this but i feel the rock is going for the title sooner than we think*


Hopefully.


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Really hope there's some Jericho/Rock interaction,been way too long.


----------



## chicosantana

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Is there a list of who is confirmed to be returning/legends etcfor the show?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Damn with all the star power on the show, 3 hours just isn't enough.
IMO 4-5 hours would be much, much better.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I don't even care in which capacity Brock Lesnar, Taker, Rock and Austin are there. I'll just be happy seeing them. This is a sad thing for WWE and their roster imo btw, normally you should watch out for the current guys just like the oldtimers but somehow current stars aren't even in the same league as these past wrestlers. WWE really needs to drop that scripted bs, let Punk and others run wild on the mic and forget that generic smiling joking babyface/chickenshit arrogant heel stuff, it simply sucks and doesn't help producing legit stars.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Rocky shaved?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



chicosantana said:


> Is there a list of who is confirmed to be returning/legends etcfor the show?


The Rock 
Mic Foley
Bret Hart
Brock Lesnar 
John Laurinaitis 
Steve Blackman - Someone posted a few pages back that he is confirmed 


Other legends that will probably appear

Austin - You can't have RAW 1000 without him
Taker - Same as above
Vader - Since he was recently on RAW
Sid - Same as above
Doink - Same as above 
DDP - Same as above 
Bob.backlund - Same as above
Rodd dogg and X-pac - X-pac works for WWE and Road dogg has been on WWE TV recently.
Rikishi - Hinted an appearance on his twitter 


Can't remember anymore names!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I will mark out for Steve Blackman, it's a shame no one in the crowd will know who it is.

I hope for the sake of it being the 1000th show we have a smarky crowd, the likes we saw at Wrestlemania, Survivor Series, the day after Wrestlemania on Raw etc.

I for one definitely hope we also get Howard Finkel announcing.


----------



## SankSpraying

*Raw 1000 Can someone help ??*

Can someone tell me what Charlie Sheens role is in the Raw 1000th episode im so confused with this ??


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Raw 1000 Can someone help ??*

He will be live-tweeting on WWE.com for the duration of the show.

Merged with the 1000th Raw discussion thread.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Raw 1000 Can someone help ??*

Social Media Ambassador, they're calling it. From what I gather, his only role is to tweet about what's going on during the show.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I will mark out for Steve Blackman, it's a shame no one in the crowd will know who it is.
> 
> I hope for the sake of it being the 1000th show we have a smarky crowd, the likes we saw at Wrestlemania, Survivor Series, the day after Wrestlemania on Raw etc.
> 
> I for one definitely hope we also get Howard Finkel announcing.


I would also mark out for Steve Blackman. He was so awesome. One of my favourite midcarder from the attitude era. I think it would be a smarky crowd. St.Louis is always a good crowd, and on top of that fans from all over the US would have tickets to the event, so I'm sure the former talent will get a good reception all night long.


----------



## SankSpraying

*Re: Raw 1000 Can someone help ??*

ohhh thanks


----------



## Brock

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I certainly hope for a shocking/cliffhanger type ending to the show...


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I for one definitely hope we also get Howard Finkel announcing.


Definitely!
I hope there is a title change at RAW 1000, just to hear "Here is your winner... and the NEEWWWWWWWWWWWW WWE(Title name)Champion.

Gene Okerland has to be there too.
Jim Ross needs to be commentator along side Lawler (even though king is shit now, he seems to thrive off JR being there and is somewhat entertaining.

We need a (Out of arena) Segment between 2 former talents.

Return of the Hardcore Championship and Hardcore 24/7 rule for 1 night. Whoever is the champ at the end of the show, will not defend the title anytime after, but will be recognised as the last Hardcore champion. Think how cool it would be. This is a good way to keep current midcarders relevant for the show and have former talent also compete. 

Former talent battle royal with the winner getting a contract to WWE. Possibly JBL could win this match. It really wouldn't make sense for someone like Sid to win this match since the superstar has to be committed to the company for at least a year.

Which other former superstar can WWE book, that can still go and will be committed to WWE for at least a year?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

What I predict (only major stuff):

Kane vs someone

Undertaker appears at any point of the show

Punk, Y2J vs Cena, Daniel Bryan for the Cena Punk feud.



Rock has the mic for a bit, until the current WWE Champion interferes and says stuff and then BOOM, Wrestlemania 29 already set.

Goldberg comes and says how he also wants a match with Lesnar, Ryback interferes and the crowd has a huge pop and mixed chants of Ryberg
Goldberg wins in a very hard fight.

DX does stuff for random reasons, gets a huge pop

The ending show is Lesnar doing his thing and owning the shit out of DX.


----------



## AA world champ

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Hopefully most of the old DX is their.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Y2J Problem said:


> Really hope there's some Jericho/Rock interaction,been way too long.


Hall of fame 2008 was the last time they had a moment each other


----------



## AA world champ

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I would also mark out for Steve Blackman. He was so awesome. One of my favourite midcarder from the attitude era. I think it would be a smarky crowd. St.Louis is always a good crowd, and on top of that fans from all over the US would have tickets to the event, so I'm sure the former talent will get a good reception all night long.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKSiChEuTng Great Promo as good as Punk's Pipe Bomb you bet your ass it is.


----------



## Boston8119

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



AA world champ said:


> Hopefully most of the old DX is their.


I'd put my money against Chyna showing up but I wouldn't be surprised to see Gunn and X-Pac show. Road Dogg will definitely be there.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Really looking forward to this show tbh. Whatever happens, it will be fun to have so many big names and so much hype for a Raw again. We can all start bitching again for episode 1001 lol.


----------



## 1illmatic

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Anyone know if Edge will be their?


----------



## AA world champ

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Boston8119 said:


> I'd put my money against Chyna showing up but I wouldn't be surprised to see Gunn and X-Pac show. Road Dogg will definitely be there.


NAO hope their there and don't care about the Kid just want NAO their my 2nd favorite tag team of all time after E and C.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Damn with all the star power on the show, 3 hours just isn't enough.
> IMO 4-5 hours would be much, much better.


This show should have been commercial free.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Realistic(ish) predictions for shit that will go down:
- Rock promo on entering the Rumble, Punk comes out, then Cena (talking about his MITB).
- Christian defends Inter-Continental title w/Edge against Ziggler. Ziggler dumps Vickie as manager, hires Ric Flair.
- AJ talks to Punk backstage, Punk says he brought his girlfriend along, shows Lita
- Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs. Alberto Del Rio & Ricardo Rodriguez. MexicoMania!
- Rock'n'Sock backstage skit featuring a couple of comedy characters like Santino & Ryder.
- Prime Time Players beat Kofi & R-Truth to become new tag champions.
- DX (HHH, HBK) come out, then New Age Outlaws come out. Lesnar destroys the three of them while Triple H can do nothing.
- Alumni & legends battle royale. Fink as ring announcer.
- Heath Slater's final legend face-off match. vs Undertaker.
- Vince thanks everyone for 20 years and 1000 episodes. Austin comes out and gives him a Stunner for old times.
- Bret Hart live sex celebration with Natalya

Wait, how did that last one get in :suarez2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

This can't come along soon enough!


----------



## Elijah89

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I am usually one of the few optimists on this forum when it comes to the current state of the WWE, but the closer we get to the 1000th episode of Raw, the more I don't want to see it. 

It would be nice to see the old guard for the first hour or hour and a half. After that they should start pushing the hell out of the current roster. I do not want to see a Nostalgia Show. It would come the same way as the first Monday Night Impact did in January 2010. A bunch of dinosaurs who should not be in the spotlight in the 21st Century. 

We have a very talented roster today. When Vince pays attention to them, we get WWE 2010, a year that we had a great new crop of talent including the Nexus. And we get last summer's angle. When he doesn't pay them any mind, fans long for the Attitude Era. That is not a good thing. I think I should be patient and see what happens with episode 1001.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I had an image of something I would like to see.... Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk vs The Rock for the WWE Championship. Hear me out before you think 'WTF' and 'how the fuck would you book it?'.

Money in the Bank
- Bryan defeats Punk, with AJ screwing Punk out of the WWE Championship

Raw: 16th July
- Bryan proposes to AJ, she accepts
- Wedding to take place on Raw 1000th
- Punk attacks Bryan, security has to separate the two
- Vince comes out, announces Triple Threat match
- AJ is banned from ringside for the match
- Punk vs Bryan vs Rock for Raw 1000th, with a special guest referee
- STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN!

Raw 1000th
- Bryan and AJ get married at the start of the show surrounded by security despite Rock taking the piss out of AJ only the way Rock can
- Punk and Austin walk past each other backstage

The following needs to be said in a JR voice, if possible
- Match begins, many near false and many arguments with Austin about 2 and 7/8's or 3 count
- Punk GTS's Bryan! 1....... 2....... and Bryan kicks out!
- Punk argues with Austin, and GTS's him! Punk stares down at Austin's body.... before a Rockbottom!
- 1... 2.... 3.... but there's no referee!
- Rock looking around for a referee dazed, it's Cena! AA! Cena's just AA'd The Rock!!
- And Bryan's covering The Rock, just as another referee is coming down.
- 1.... 2.... 3!!!
- "Here is your winner, and STILL WWE Champion, Daniel Bryan!"
- Bryan's just pinned The Rock!
- YES! YES! YES!
- AJ comes out on stage to greet Bryan and they kiss
- Punk has GTS'd Austin, Cena has AA'd The Rock, I think we call this planting the seeds... 

(okay, that won't happen, back to reality...)


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



D.M.N. said:


> I had an image of something I would like to see.... Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk vs The Rock for the WWE Championship. Hear me out before you think 'WTF' and 'how the fuck would you book it?'.
> 
> Money in the Bank
> - Bryan defeats Punk, with AJ screwing Punk out of the WWE Championship
> 
> Raw: 16th July
> - Bryan proposes to AJ, she accepts
> - Wedding to take place on Raw 1000th
> - Punk attacks Bryan, security has to separate the two
> - Vince comes out, announces Triple Threat match
> - AJ is banned from ringside for the match
> - Punk vs Bryan vs Rock for Raw 1000th, with a special guest referee
> - STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN!
> 
> Raw 1000th
> - Bryan and AJ get married at the start of the show surrounded by security despite Rock taking the piss out of AJ only the way Rock can
> - Punk and Austin walk past each other backstage
> 
> The following needs to be said in a JR voice, if possible
> - Match begins, many near false and many arguments with Austin about 2 and 7/8's or 3 count
> - Punk GTS's Bryan! 1....... 2....... and Bryan kicks out!
> - Punk argues with Austin, and GTS's him! Punk stares down at Austin's body.... before a Rockbottom!
> - 1... 2.... 3.... but there's no referee!
> - Rock looking around for a referee dazed, it's Cena! AA! Cena's just AA'd The Rock!!
> - And Bryan's covering The Rock, just as another referee is coming down.
> - 1.... 2.... 3!!!
> - "Here is your winner, and STILL WWE Champion, Daniel Bryan!"
> - Bryan's just pinned The Rock!
> - YES! YES! YES!
> - AJ comes out on stage to greet Bryan and they kiss
> - Punk has GTS'd Austin, Cena has AA'd The Rock, I think we call this planting the seeds...
> 
> (okay, that won't happen, back to reality...)



WWE Creative needs to hire you ASAP! I loved every second of that. That would be awesome.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I think Raw 1001 will go back to being the Punk/Bryan/AJ show - but it certainly would be the perfect time to get their shit together. 

If I was in charge I'd oversee a drastic roster overhaul first and foremost:



> *Hirings:*
> 
> MVP
> Batista
> Kevin Fertig
> Kenny King
> Rhyno
> Colt Cabana
> Chris Masters
> Andy Leavine
> Ken Doane
> Michael Tarver
> Trevor Murdoch
> Mark Briscoe
> Jay Briscoe
> Eric Escobar
> Mark Jindrak
> 
> *Firings:*
> 
> Evan Bourne
> Yoshi Tatsu
> Tyson Kidd
> CM Punk (At the end of his contract. He'd be used to put people over until then.)
> Hornswoggle
> Dolph Ziggler
> Justin Gabriel
> Kofi Kingston
> Daniel Bryan
> Christian
> Heath Slater


I'd also look to bring these guys into more prominent roles (that doesn't mean push to main-event):



> Dean Ambrose
> Johnny Curtis
> Alex Riley
> Abraham Washington (as a manager)
> Darren Young
> Jack Swagger
> Ted DiBiase
> Jinder Mahal
> Mason Ryan
> Zack Ryder


My main problem is the lack of guys who can talk and who have interesting characters, and also the lack of skits and backstage segments every week on Raw. The format is too boring and there's too much in-ring action and not enough character development.

And with that, the roster is no longer a bunch of comic-book reading nerds and is comprised of legit performers once again.


----------



## AA world champ

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Come on is that guy for real I would stop watching WWE if that ever happened WTF is wrong with you.
Dolph Ziggler
Daniel Bryan
Cm Punk 
Heath Slater
Christian 
Tyson Kidd
Are the reason I still watch WWE.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



AA world champ said:


> Come on is that guy for real I would stop watching WWE if that ever happened WTF is wrong with you.


Yeah I have to agree. 

How can you want to hire Kenny Doane and fire CM Punk?


----------



## kyhoopsgoat

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Ambrose, Spotlight Dave, Kharma?

Jizz, jizzy, jizz, jizz, jizz...


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Yeah the product needs a reboot in the worst way and Raw 1,000 would be the perfect time to usher in a new direction with things really getting started the following week.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



> My main problem is the lack of guys who can talk


And yet you want Punk and Christian gone, the #1 talker in the entire company and the #3 or #4. That makes TONS of sense.

Accurate problem, extremely so, vastly inaccurate solution.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

hbk to announce his return


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

why doesn't wwe purge tna's guys?

cody deaner's a star. remember the way he fell off that ladder on that one impact?


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



ratedR3:16 said:


> hbk to announce his return


lol not gonna happen.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And yet you want Punk and Christian gone, the #1 talker in the entire company and the #3 or #4. That makes TONS of sense.
> 
> Accurate problem, extremely so, vastly inaccurate solution.


3 or 4?

Who else besides Punk is better on the mic than Christian???


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Punk/Rock on Raw 1000 would be a perfect main event. It'd be a good way to up Punk's name again after shitting on his title reign this year.


Nah bro. We don't need a match. We need a Punk/Rock segment that follows this script. Would be gold. :lmao



Kazz said:


> Next year we'll have Punk/Rock. Ground work has already been laid, among other things.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punk: "So yeah, broke up with her, and that's that. Like I said, she's a douche bag"
> Rock *thinks to himself* Sounds like this Glamazon mama needs to meet The Rocks 'Holy Moses'. Yeaaahhh bab... is he still talking?!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth: "Wow, I can't believe it. I've always been a huge fan Rock."
> Rock: "Please, call me Dwayne. Now, Miss Pheonix, I dunno about ashes, but let's see about getting some rising done! Eeeeeeasy big fella. Easy.
> 
> This next morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punk: "What the hell, Duuuuwayane?! What the hell were you thinking?! Sleeping with my ex like that?! And on that bed no less!"
> Rock: "Woah. First thing. Know your role. Second thing. Shut yo' mouth. Now let the Rock make one thing perfectly clear to you. Perfectly clear. The Rock, did not, sleep with your ex last night on that bed. No no no no no, No."
> Punk: "No?"
> Rock: "No. Of course not. I fucked her. I fucked her last night. And not just on that bed. We did it on the couch. In the kitchen. In the shower. Down the hall beside the Pepsi machine. Oh you mad now?!
> Punk: "I..."
> Rock: "Yeah thought as much. Beth told me about your pipebomb. Said it was a short fuse though."
> Punk: "..."
> Rock: "But don't worry. You are the best in the world. This much is true she said. You are. Best in the world. For all of 2 minutes. Now get your greasy slicked back hair, short order cook at Waffle house lookin sum'bitch out of the Rock's suite. Oh, one more thing. Next time when the Rock tells you to bring his coffee, make sure it's low fat. Bitch"
> 
> And scene. ^_^


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



RiZE said:


> 3 or 4?
> 
> Who else besides Punk is better on the mic than Christian???


Jericho for sure.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Clique said:


> Jericho for sure.


Yeah, I could see that but I don't think that's who Pyro was referring to. He hasn't enjoyed Jericho's latest run.


----------



## Extreamest

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Emberdon said:


> I just want a Rock/HHH/Austin/Taker segment to close the show. Thats all I care about.
> 
> Fuck Lesnar.


Not pointing this to you in general but to everyone Including myself who has ever bitched about lesnar coming back and then when he comes back we bitch about it ha hilarious.


----------



## BULLY

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



D.M.N. said:


> I had an image of something I would like to see.... Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk vs The Rock for the WWE Championship. Hear me out before you think 'WTF' and 'how the fuck would you book it?'.
> 
> Money in the Bank
> - Bryan defeats Punk, with AJ screwing Punk out of the WWE Championship
> 
> Raw: 16th July
> - Bryan proposes to AJ, she accepts
> - Wedding to take place on Raw 1000th
> - Punk attacks Bryan, security has to separate the two
> - Vince comes out, announces Triple Threat match
> - AJ is banned from ringside for the match
> - Punk vs Bryan vs Rock for Raw 1000th, with a special guest referee
> - STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN!
> 
> Raw 1000th
> - Bryan and AJ get married at the start of the show surrounded by security despite Rock taking the piss out of AJ only the way Rock can
> - Punk and Austin walk past each other backstage
> 
> The following needs to be said in a JR voice, if possible
> - Match begins, many near false and many arguments with Austin about 2 and 7/8's or 3 count
> - Punk GTS's Bryan! 1....... 2....... and Bryan kicks out!
> - Punk argues with Austin, and GTS's him! Punk stares down at Austin's body.... before a Rockbottom!
> - 1... 2.... 3.... but there's no referee!
> - Rock looking around for a referee dazed, it's Cena! AA! Cena's just AA'd The Rock!!
> - And Bryan's covering The Rock, just as another referee is coming down.
> - 1.... 2.... 3!!!
> - "Here is your winner, and STILL WWE Champion, Daniel Bryan!"
> - Bryan's just pinned The Rock!
> - YES! YES! YES!
> - AJ comes out on stage to greet Bryan and they kiss
> - Punk has GTS'd Austin, Cena has AA'd The Rock, I think we call this planting the seeds...
> 
> (okay, that won't happen, back to reality...)


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



RiZE said:


> 3 or 4?
> 
> Who else besides Punk is better on the mic than Christian???


Chris Jericho (and yes, his current run sucks, but still), Triple H when he's active, and you could argue Barrett or Sandow. I don't know if I'd agree, but you could *argue*. A case can be presented.

Certainly Jericho at the least.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Chris Jericho (and yes, his current run sucks, but still), Triple H when he's active, and you could argue Barrett or Sandow. I don't know if I'd agree, but you could *argue*. A case can be presented.
> 
> Certainly Jericho at the least.


Ah, I see.

He isn't up to par with Jericho 08-10 but he's still great..

Surprised you threw H in there. I could see Barrett and Sandow being better too..


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Firings:
> CM Punk (At the end of his contract. He'd be used to put people over until then.)
> Dolph Ziggler
> Kofi Kingston
> Daniel Bryan
> Christian
> 
> I'd also look to bring these guys into more prominent roles (that doesn't mean push to main-event):
> Jack Swagger
> Jinder Mahal
> Mason Ryan


Brilliant.	:cole3


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Behind the scenes of the Raw 1000 commercial. 






:lmao at the whole thing and double :lmao at Khali and that glove. It kept fucking bursting on him!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Starbuck said:


> Behind the scenes of the Raw 1000 commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao at the whole thing and double :lmao at Khali and that glove. It kept fucking bursting on him!!


So that explains the Punk and goat thing. lol pretty funny. 

Anybody think the new title will debut on this ep? At this point, I am willing to pass this ep off as the introduction to the new era and let things progress from there.


----------



## Pro Royka

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> I think Raw 1001 will go back to being the Punk/Bryan/AJ show - but it certainly would be the perfect time to get their shit together.
> 
> If I was in charge I'd oversee a drastic roster overhaul first and foremost:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also look to bring these guys into more prominent roles (that doesn't mean push to main-event):
> 
> 
> 
> My main problem is the lack of guys who can talk and who have interesting characters, and also the lack of skits and backstage segments every week on Raw. The format is too boring and there's too much in-ring action and not enough character development.
> 
> And with that, the roster is no longer a bunch of comic-book reading nerds and is comprised of legit performers once again.


You go watch the show alone. Firing Punk lol.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



RiZE said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> He isn't up to par with Jericho 08-10 but he's still great..
> 
> *Surprised you threw H in there*. I could see Barrett and Sandow being better too..


Honest to God, I think he's the best ever.

He's not the guy who I like the most, he's not the guy who's material I find the most engaging, but objectively, he's the best. I don't particularly care for it, but I can accept it.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Honest to God, I think he's the best ever.
> 
> He's not the guy who I like the most, he's not the guy who's material I find the most engaging, but objectively, he's the best. I don't particularly care for it, but I can accept it.


You think he's the best ever on the mic? What about JBL? I remember you saying he was the best talker ever by far. Care to elaborate?


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Heres a post I made in the 'Booking' Section, A Moderator decided to then move it to the 'RAW' Section and quickly followed another Moderator closing it, strange moderating events but I guess it was just a unfortunate chain of events. 

Anyway my Booking for RAW 1000




> I was bored and im quite pumped by this show and not only that their will be a big talent pool available for WWE to utilize so it won't be the chore (hopefully!) weve seen in recent months.
> 
> I'll try to book it as realistically as possible.
> 
> I'll break it down into this simple formula everyone can use.
> 
> *Opener*
> I'd open with a video package, looking back at all the great moments in RAW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segment1 -
> The first segment would be a long winded way to get Jim Ross on the show whilst also keeping the crowd extremely pumped - Michael Cole starts of RAW in the ring, cutting a promo. General Cole heel promo how he's one of the main reason's RAWs been so successful to make it to episode 1000. cue Glass shattering
> 
> Austin would cut a short promo on Cole, keep the crowd going before hitting the stunner grabbing some beers and leaving when he gets up to the ramp you'd then have another persons music hit and hit their finisher on Cole, you'd recycle this basically the same as the Armageddon HIAC Build approach
> Order would probably be, *Austin, Mick Foley, Edge*, you could then have a little pause and Cole thinks its over when the lights go out and the gong hits *Undertaker *hits the tombstone and closes out the segment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segment2 - I would probably have some 'wrasslin' here otherwise the show would be a skit/promo fest (infact it probably will anyway!) Daniel *Bryan V Jericho *would definitely put on a show and and could give us a good 10 minute match and AJ would probably cost Bryan the match
> 
> Segment3 I'd have a backstage comedy skit here followed by a heel tag team from the past, short promo on Ryback before we get *Ryback V Oldschool *Jobbers I think WWE will want to showcase Ryback on this show and against older faces which will help him get more over.
> 
> *1 Hour Main Event *- Time(ah) to(ah) play(ah) the(ha) Game(ha)!.p We'd get Triple H to come down and cut a promo on how its decision time for Brock Lesnar, first Heyman comes out and they have a short promo before Brock Lesnar is shown in the back beating the crap out of Shawn Michaels. Triple H goes for the save backstage were he is met by security and a departing Lesnar who says "He Accepts" more of this :hhh and he'll be bringing his :buriedto Summerslam
> 
> Segment 5 more 'wrasslin' with *Sheamus and Bret Hart Vs Del Rio and Ricardo*, standard match Ricardo gets beaten by Bret Hart after Brogue Kick and sharpshooter, celebrate in ring Yay!
> 
> Segment 6 - CM Punk backstage promo(were its again mentioned how Punk is being a little looked past), followed by a match against *CM Punk V Tensai *(who has beaten him before) Punk Wins a 10 minute match
> 
> *2 Hour Main Event *- This would be who is the new General Manager of RAW and Smackdown bit, you'd likely have Vince come out for this, cuts a promo on how he has the contract that needs to be signed for by the new General Manager, at this Point you would have Big Show come down to the ring with a returning John Laurunitus and Paul Heyman, Big Show can't be fired so he demands that Vince let Ace and Heyman sign the contract to take control of Monday Night RAW, this looks like its about to happen when cue Glass Shattering, Austin comes out clears the ring first taking out Big Show with a Stunner then Laurinaitis and Heyman escapes with Austin then signing the contract, you then have a shaken Heyman cut a short promo on Austin at the top of the ramp planting the seeds for Austin/Brock
> 
> Segment 8 - Heath Slater segment, I'd have *Rey Mysterio *or *Randy Orton *return here
> 
> Segment 9 OCT! (obligatory Cena time!)
> 
> 
> 
> :cena2, you'd basically have *John Cena Vs Big Show *Cena overcomes the odds and beats the giant and leaves a decent 25 minutes for whats to follow.
> 
> *Main Event/Closing the show * - Cena's now in the ring and starts to cut a promo how he hears The Rock is here and he wants to become the WWE Champion. that's great because he's going to cash in his MITB Contract, and Cena is going to beat Rock when he wants the match Cue Rocky
> 
> The Rock cuts an opening Rock Promo, before getting into the fact that if he faces Cena again the outcome would be the same and he would beat John Cena for the WWE Championship.
> 
> A Certain Someone has heard enough at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Cue a 'Pipebomb' CM Punk says how last year he took the WWE title away from the status quo of John Cena and he still has it one year later, how even with all that he still isn't given the respect he deserves and theirs a Glass ceiling still he needs to get past, he shoots on Cena some more saying how he's not happy with just being the WWE Champion anymore he wants his spot, last year he took his title and this year he's going to push his way into the top spot. cue then heading to the ring and a promo shoot on Rock and how he'll be waiting for whenever Rock wants his title match. Rock/Cena/Punk all in the ring as the show fades to black (this will lead into the build up for Cena/Punk at Summerslam)
> *End of Show*


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*






That RAW video is a masterpiece, the guy is a pro. Should put it in the OP IMO.


----------



## ric6y

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> That RAW video is a masterpiece, the guy is a pro. Should put it in the OP IMO.


THE LIFE AND THE TIMES OF WWE RAW masterpiece IS RIGHT also i get so sad when owen and eddie came out  the memories and the moments of fun ahh


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I really hope they mention Owen Hart at RAW 1000.
They need to. Maybe a small video promo of Raw Is Owen.

Also will Shamrock be at RAW 1000?
I would mark!

Heath Slater vs Undertaker IS A MUST!!!!!!
Kane-Undertaker staredown 
Rikishi as USO manager 
Scott Hall Backstage segment (Unlikely but possible - Depending on what his current state is)
CM Punk - Austin interaction.

Get me a fucking time machine, because I can't wait!!!


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*


----------



## newageoutlaws

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Hope Road Dogg, Billy Gunn and X Pac are there


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Have Kane in the show.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



wwe.com said:


> *1,000 episodes later, Mr. McMahon spills all*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As we approach Raw's 1,000th episode we've got to ask — who came up with the name Raw?*
> 
> I did. The name “Raw” came out of my head. I was trying to come up with a word that would embody everything we wanted the program to be. It had to be gritty. It had to be cutting edge. It had to be confrontational. Raw fit perfectly.
> 
> *What were some of the names that didn’t make the cut?*
> 
> I’m sure there were other names, but I can’t really recall any of them. I just remember that, when “Raw” came into my head, there wasn’t a doubt that it was the one.
> 
> *Don’t suppose you happened to consider “Nitro” in the process?*
> 
> No.
> 
> *Speaking of Nitro, what was the best part of having prime time competition?*
> 
> Generally speaking, good competition is great for a product. It keeps you on your toes, and forces you to adapt.
> 
> *And Raw actually ran the competition out of business. Is that the show’s biggest accomplishment?*
> 
> I don’t think we drove WCW out of business. That was certainly never our intent. That was the mindset of Ted Turner and WCW, but not WWE. See, if you spend all of your energy trying to kill the other guy, your product suffers. If you don’t kill the other guy, then he’s going to come back at you, and when he comes back, you won’t have done anything to make your house better. It’s no different than being in a fight and knowing that, if the other guy keeps on hitting you, that son of a bitch is going to wear himself out pretty fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So, rather than worry about WCW, you focused on how to make Monday Night Raw the best it could be?*
> 
> Absolutely. I didn’t watch their stuff. Of course, I heard about it from other people, but I didn’t have time to pay much attention. I didn’t want to know what WCW was doing. I wanted to know what WWE was doing. They did everything they could to hurt us. They had the resources to attack us. We didn’t have the means to do the same thing, so we had to make ours the better product. After they had run out of ways to hurt us, they realized that they didn’t have much of a product. They blew out everything as quickly as possible, and only concerned themselves with the short term. That worked out fine for WWE.
> 
> *What’s the most vivid memory you have of January 11, 1993, and the very first Raw?*
> 
> I wanted to go back to our roots. I wanted the first broadcast to have a small, intimate, raucous crowd, and I was certainly not disappointed in the feel of the Manhattan Center. As soon as we went on the air, even before we went on the air, we knew we were on to something special.
> 
> *When was the moment you knew Raw was going to be a legit, long-term success?*
> 
> From the very beginning. We were flying without a net on live TV. There was, and still is, an energy with Raw unlike anything else on the air. Everything we do, and everything we say, will be felt immediately. There’s no chance for retakes.
> 
> *But, with the excitement of live television also comes the chance for mishaps, right?*
> 
> It brings out the absolute best in people, which is good. But it also brings out the absolute worst in people, which is good too. People don’t mind seeing train wrecks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Any recent train wrecks come to mind?*
> 
> To be honest, I’ve never been completely satisfied with a show. And I don’t think I ever will be. I’m always of the mindset that “well, maybe I could’ve done this differently,” or, “maybe we could have added more of this, and taken away more of this.” And that’s purely based on the reaction of the live audience. But, the success of a show is an overall thing. It’s not just based on ratings. There are so many different ways to judge whether or not a series of shows is successful.
> 
> *Any thoughts about once again bringing Raw to the Manhattan Center? For old time’s sake?*
> 
> Actually, we’ve thought about it. But, the thing about nostalgia is that people, and WWE fans, tend to be more nostalgic about Superstars, rather than places. The audience is interested in the personalities, rather than how the business has evolved.
> 
> *Who was the most important Superstar in the evolution of Raw?*
> 
> There’s no question that guys like Triple H, The Rock, Shawn Michaels, and The Undertaker have all made enormous contributions to this company, but if there was one single personality that exemplified Raw in the truest sense of what I wanted it to be, it would be "Stone Cold" Steve Austin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Was "Stone Cold" Steve Austin the greatest contributor to WWE's Attitude Era?*
> 
> Make no mistake, the Attitude Era started long before "Stone Cold" Steve Austin. Bret Hart was the first one to push Mr. McMahon on his ass. When the audience responded to that incident so positively, I knew we had something. The great thing about what we do is that we have a focus group every night—our fans. You think you’re giving them what they want, but then they shift on you. Raw has changed. Raw has continued to be flexible in order to keep true to what WWE fans want to see. That’s why Raw has produced more hours than any other television show in history.
> 
> *How do you tow the line between appeasing fans that grew up watching the “Attitude Era” WWE, and trying to wrangle in new ones?*
> 
> It’s a delicate balance. Prior to Raw, back in the territorial system, my father was on to something. He believed the future of the business was in “entertainment” more than the rest of the promoters. Raw stays true to that concept, because Raw is a variety show. You name it, and Raw has it. Action, drama, athleticism…Raw really does have it all.
> 
> *Has the goal of Raw maintained the same since its inception — that being to entertain the fans?*
> 
> Absolutely. Sometimes it gets overstated, but the one thing we do is put smiles on people’s faces. And we do it on a global basis, despite the color of skin, or the different cultures, or whatever. That’s a cool thing to be able to do. For example, I remember the 2007 Tribute to the Troops in Iraq. We were told to be very careful because some of the locals weren’t too thrilled with Americans. So, when we landed a lot of people were looking at us very disdainfully. But then, when they did a double take, they realized that they were looking at WWE Superstars and they went bonkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So, 1,000 episodes down. What's the goal looking toward episode 2,000 of WWE Monday Night Raw?*
> 
> The goal will be to remain flexible, and to adapt, so that WWE can give the audience what they want. Twenty years from now, who knows what that will end up being?
> 
> After all the years, and all the episodes, Raw is still the official dominating force on Monday nights. Go ahead, Vince, pat yourself on the back.
> 
> The 1,000th episode of Raw is an extraordinary milestone. Our company should be proud. Our Superstars should be proud. And, most importantly, our fans should be proud. And it’s *Mr. McMahon*.​


Link - http://www.wwe.com/inside/raw1000/mr-mcmahon-interview


Good hearing from the boss about the history and production of Raw. I can't argue with him on Stone Cold being the most important Raw superstar or on his point about competition forcing them to adapt to be better and great.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



> I don’t think we drove WCW out of business. That was certainly never our intent. That was the mindset of Ted Turner and WCW, but not WWE. See, if you spend all of your energy trying to kill the other guy, your product suffers. If you don’t kill the other guy, then he’s going to come back at you, and when he comes back, you won’t have done anything to make your house better. It’s no different than being in a fight and knowing that, if the other guy keeps on hitting you, that son of a bitch is going to wear himself out pretty fast.





> Absolutely. I didn’t watch their stuff. Of course, I heard about it from other people, but I didn’t have time to pay much attention. I didn’t want to know what WCW was doing. I wanted to know what WWE was doing. They did everything they could to hurt us. They had the resources to attack us. We didn’t have the means to do the same thing, so we had to make ours the better product. After they had run out of ways to hurt us, they realized that they didn’t have much of a product. They blew out everything as quickly as possible, and only concerned themselves with the short term. That worked out fine for WWE.


Well said if you ask me. Just do you.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



> It had to be gritty. It had to be cutting edge. It had to be confrontational. Raw fit perfectly.


Not today it doesn't.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Vince also did plenty of things to hurt the Nitro characters, Vince is so confident and assertive but when the WCW subject comes out, suddenly he's the poor angel that the evil competition tried kill. 

The Huckster, The Nacho Man, Gillberg, Billionaire Ted etc. And IMO, he did the lowest and shameless thing of all time, and that's telling Pillman's widow to talk on live TV about her husband who died yesterday just because of a quarter hour rating. That's more "despicable" than anything Bischoff did.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



> like Triple H, The Rock, Shawn Michaels, and The Undertaker


No John Cena? Is right, Vince.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> No John Cena? Is right, Vince.


LOOK WHO HE LISTED BEFORE ROCK, SHAWN AND TAKER!!!!!! Family > All.....except Austin lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Vince loves Austin more than his own wife and kids. That's why Austin is on every WWE list.

"Tallest ever superstar"

1. "Stone Cold" Steve Austin.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Superstar with best hair:

1. Stone Cold Steve Austin.

Husband of the year:

1. Stone Cold Steve Austin. 

Best Knee Braces:

1. Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Superstar with best hair line

1. "Stone Cold" Steve Austin.

2. HHH


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Triple H does have a ridiculous hairline for a 42 year old man though lol. It has barely receded at all. DAT HAIR. His Slammy in 1997 was fully deserved, ha!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Vince's GOAT depends on which side he wake in the morning, but the real GOAT in his heart is and always will be Shawn.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> Vince's GOAT depends on which side he wake in the morning, but the real GOAT in his heart is and always will be Shawn.


"OHHHHHHHHHHH YEAH!!!! SHOW IT OFF!


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



RiZE said:


> You think he's the best ever on the mic? What about JBL? I remember you saying he was the best talker ever by far. Care to elaborate?


JBL cuts the best promos ever, which I make a distinction between. Triple H has the most talent, although I don't want to hear anything he says. Promos are all about material, which is what he's completely missed his whole career. 



> Superstar with best hair:
> 
> 1. Stone Cold Steve Austin.
> 
> Husband of the year:
> 
> 1. Stone Cold Steve Austin.
> 
> Best Knee Braces:
> 
> 1. Stone Cold Steve Austin.


Top 50 Superstars of all time

1. Shawn Michaels

2. Undertaker

3. Stone Cold Steve Austin

What a fuckin' disgrace.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I know, Pryo. Rock isn't number 1.

What a fuckin' disgrace indeed.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> JBL cuts the best promos ever, which I make a distinction between. Triple H has the most talent, although I don't want to hear anything he says. Promos are all about material, which is what he's completely missed his whole career.
> 
> 
> 
> Top 50 Superstars of all time
> 
> 1. Shawn Michaels
> 
> 2. Undertaker
> 
> 3. Stone Cold Steve Austin
> 
> What a fuckin' disgrace.


Isn't this the same list that had Mysterio at no.9 and Hogan in the twenties? Why get mad over such a ridiculous thing like that lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Hogan being that far down the list is just stupid. 

Bret Hart took the list really to heart. Went on radio ranting about Austin being in front of him. What a mark.


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm sure that Hulk Hogan is the GOAT in Vince's heart, but he just doesn't want to admit it due to their rocky relationship.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Starbuck said:


> Isn't this the same list that had Mysterio at no.9 and Hogan in the twenties? Why get mad over such a ridiculous thing like that lol.


Well, the only thing that matters is #1 on these lists anyway. It's just insanely disrespectful.

Shawn Michaels absolutely sucks. He never drew a penny his entire career, he's boring, he sucks on the mic, he was the champion during the worst period in WWE history, his male stripper-style gimmick or whatever the fuck it was supposed to be was terrible. The only thing he has is wrestling ability, which shouldn't get him that position. I mean, Daniel Bryan is a better wrestler than HBK but he's never gonna be #1 and rightfully so. 

Nobody at their peak has ever been a bigger star than Stone Cold, or more entertaining. It's just fucking insanity and for Vince to say Austin is the best ever and then put out a DVD with HBK as #1, and even Undertaker ahead of him is just wrong and disrespectful.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Wasn't that list voted by the superstars?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Yeah, that's the excuse they came up with...

Come on, though, that's ridiculous. Kurt Angle was in the 30's, Flair was 17, Hogan was 23. If they were in WWE they'd all be in the top 10. It just reeks of political bias. HBK was probably #1 because he retired, or he was going to. I forget when the list came out. Flat out wrong to say the least.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Wasn't that list voted by the superstars?


I believe so and most professional wrestlers are huge marks for HBK and Taker, which explains their positioning.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I know, Pryo. Rock isn't number 1.
> 
> What a fuckin' disgrace indeed.


No doubt. Funniest thing was The Rock's video is longer in 2-3 minutes than everybody else lol. But he stole my dreams GODDAMNIT. Deep down Vince knows who is the GOAT. He can hold it in every interview he does for obvious reasons, it's hard for him to live with it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Most of the superstars in that locker room as THANOS says, are big HBK marks. 

So it wouldn't surprise me. Jericho says HBK is the greatest, Cody does. Ziggler I'd say does. Plenty more.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> No doubt. Funniest thing was The Rock's video is longer in 2-3 minutes than everybody else lol. But he stole my dreams GODDAMNIT. Deep down Vince knows who is the GOAT. He can hold it in every interview he does for obvious reasons, it's hard for him to live with it.


Indeed, Sir.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Most of the superstars in that locker room as THANOS says, are big HBK marks.
> 
> So it wouldn't surprise me. Jericho says HBK is the greatest, Cody does. Ziggler I'd say does. Plenty more.


Yeah it would be hard to find a single wrestler who grew up watching Michaels that wouldn't put him at the top of that list. Punk loves Piper, Macho Man, and others, but has always rated HBK as his #1. Same goes for Bryan.

My top 5 would go something like this:

1) Steve Austin
2) Hulk Hogan
3) The Rock
4) HHH
5) Randy Savage


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Big Show calls him THE GOAT too. HHH too.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

It wasn't the wrestlers. Meltzer talked about it at that time, said he talked with a lot of people backstage and nobody asked the wrestlers to vote for this joke list. It was probably Vince with the puppet that also doing these horrendous WWE.com lists.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Most of the superstars in that locker room as THANOS says, are big HBK marks.
> 
> So it wouldn't surprise me. Jericho says HBK is the greatest, Cody does. Ziggler I'd say does. Plenty more.


Which is why WWE superstars should keep their opinions to themselves, we don't need these lies on DVD being promoted by the company.

Even still, I don't think Vince would just let his superstars make the list and release it. There's blatant politics on the list, no Brock, no RVD, no Warrior, no Benoit (obviously no Benoit but still political), all who made significant contributions to WWE. You can't tell me the locker room thinks FLAIR is the 17'th greatest wrestler of all time, behind Rey Mysterio, behind JOHN CENA. Yeah, the locker room thinks John Cena is better than Flair....


----------



## Boston8119

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> Vince also did plenty of things to hurt the Nitro characters, Vince is so confident and assertive but when the WCW subject comes out, suddenly he's the poor angel that the evil competition tried kill.
> 
> The Huckster, The Nacho Man, Gillberg, Billionaire Ted etc. And IMO, he did the lowest and shameless thing of all time, and that's telling Pillman's widow to talk on live TV about her husband who died yesterday just because of a quarter hour rating. That's more "despicable" than anything Bischoff did.


That might be so but the fact still remains that Vince didn't intentionally and knowingly put WCW out of business. It's one of the biggest pieces of revisionist history in the IWC. WCW put itself in a horrible position and then Jamie Kellner killed WCW by cancelling the program. Vince had no part in that decision contrary what conspiracy theorists might have you believe.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

No doubt the list is shit and probably made up by someone sat in a room doing nothing all day.

But most in the locker think HBK is THE GOAT.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> No doubt the list is shit and probably made up by someone sat in a room doing nothing all day.
> 
> But most in the locker think HBK is THE GOAT.


Which is conclusive proof most WWE superstars didn't watch the Attitude Era. Surprising when you consider how old most of them are.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

My top 10 GOAT's in Significance would probably look like this:

1) Steve Austin
2) Hulk Hogan
3) The Rock
4) Randy Savage / Ric Flair
5) Sting / HHH
6) Shawn Michaels / Ultimate Warrior
7) Bret Hart
8) The Undertaker
9) Andre the Giant
10) Bruno Sammartino


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> No doubt the list is shit and probably made up by someone sat in a room doing nothing all day.
> 
> But most in the locker think HBK is THE GOAT.


Not like the worst/clueless roster of all time matter or something, but I think it's still Hogan over HBK there. Vince is just so obsessed to show you how great Shawn was that he's showing all these wrestlers talking about it. 

If I need to do a top 10 list of all time, only in the US:

Rock/Hogan
Austin
Flair
Sammartino
Thesz 
Andre 
Savage
Taker 
HBK/Bret/Sting...


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Which is conclusive proof most WWE superstars didn't watch the Attitude Era. Surprising when you consider how old most of them are.


The next gen of superstars will be saying Austin and Rocks etc etc.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Didn't Triple H call Flair the GOAT during his HOF speech


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Triple H said NO one can touch Shawn Michaels. 

Sometimes wrestlers say shit. Ric Flair said at HOF that Steve Austin is the biggest star the business has ever seen. Then goes to TNA and says Hogan is the biggest star ever.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*






They're showing the monster reaction he got here when he saved Foley and started the build to WM20 from a different angle(around 3:30):






WWE need to do a full DVD with crowd reactions like that from different angles. That night in Anaheim the building EXPLODED, in two seconds everybody was on their feet.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Chris Jericho talking so much sense in that video. As always.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Triple H never said Shawn is the greatest of all time. He said shawn is the greatest performer in WWE.

Flair is/was/always will be GOAT for him. He is a huge Flair mark....think he even said it on air once in a promo.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*











Spoiler: big ass pic















Fans in St. Louis need to ruin the show with "ROCKY! MICHAELS!" chants all over the program, maybe then...


----------



## Medo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> Vince's GOAT depends on which side he wake in the morning, but the real GOAT in his heart is and always will be Shawn.


*And he is :side:*


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Vince's GOAT will probably be Taker, Hogan, HBK or Austin depending on his mood. I'm sure that if Hogan were in WWE all this time in a backstage/on-screen/whatever role, he'd be #1. I think he's a huge mark for Taker and Shawn, as are most wrestlers.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> The next gen of superstars will be saying Austin and Rocks etc etc.


Well, then, they'll be half right. Austin is, at least.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> Spoiler: big ass pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans in St. Louis need to ruin the show with "ROCKY! MICHAELS!" chants all over the program, maybe then...


*YES YES YES YES YES YES YES





We can dream *


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Rock hated Shawn back then. He must of hated working with Shawn there.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Vyed said:


> Triple H never said Shawn is the greatest of all time. He said shawn is the greatest performer in WWE.
> 
> Flair is/was/always will be GOAT for him. He is a huge Flair mark....think he even said it on air once in a promo.


Yep. Trips calls Shawn the greatest performer. Calls Flair the greatest period. Calls Hogan the biggest star. In fact, for anybody who is interested, here are his top 10 favorites wrestlers. This is from that book they released a few years ago and are his own words. 

1. *Ric Flair* - That's the guy I grew up loving and my dad grew up hating-we used to fight about that all the time. Flair was the consummate worker, always brought everyone to the next level, had the best matches. He had the entire package- the flamboyancy, the personality, the charisma, plus his unparalleled work ethic.

2. *Buddy Rogers* - He was the predecessor to Flair, the guy that increase the speed of the business at the time. He was the kind of guy that could either make you love him or hate him by how he walked into the ring. I use a phrase on TV- "There's only one diamond in this business, and you're looking at him"- I stole that from Buddy Rogers. In late 2000, Vince McMahon started calling me BudRo; like I was today's Buddy Rogers. To me, that was the ultimate compliment.

3. *Ricky Steamboat* - I feel like Steamboat was the template for babyfaces in the business. Was always the good guy, had a great look, was athlletic, could do anything, was a great worker, had charisma, had the personality. And Ricky Steamboat sold like nobody else.

4. *Shawn Michaels* - To me, Shawn is today's version of Steamboat. I think Shawn prefers to be a heel, but I thought he was best as a babyface. He sells like nobody else. Probably the best pure athlete I've ever seen in the business. Shawn can do anything. As a testament to that, he was off for five years with a back injury, and in his first match back, we wrestled at Summerslam and had one of the great matches of my career.

5. *Ray Stevens* - He was an incredible worker, and a fantastic storyteller. He also increased the speed of the business. Ray was big in a lot of territories, but a lot of people don't know about him because he never had major stints until very late in his career with WWE.

6. *Nick Bockwinkel* - He always looked immaculate, wrestled immaculately, and told unbelievably good stories. Everything he did was right-on; there was never anything see-through in anything he did. Nick would go 30 minutes, and everything just built for that 30 minutes; he'd go 60 minutes and it would build for that 60 minutes-and the end would just blow your mind.

7. *Pat Patterson* - Pat was very much in the vein of Ray Stevens-incredilbe psychology, got the most out of everything he did. I have an affinity for Pat, too, because I work with him on a regular basis and I consider him to be one of the smartest guys in the business.

8. *Dory Funk* - Dory was a very dry personality and was kinda one speed, but he was so believable that you bought into everything that he did. He was an incredible technician. He didn't look like much and wasn't flamboyant, but boy, when heturned it on, you knew it was on.

9. *Superstar Billy Graham* - He set the template for today's personalites. Hulk Hogan to me, is a cheap Superstar Billy Graham knockoff. The lingo, the look, the flexing of the 25- inch pythons, the whole deal-Superstar was doing that way before Hulk Hogan. Superstar might not have been the greatest worker in the world, but from a personality standpoint and for his impact on the business, I give him a lot of credit.

10. *Arn Anderson* - This may be a controversial pick, but it isn't to me. I feel that Arn was one of the most underrated guys in the business. He was a great constant; never wavered, never faltered, had great matches with everybody. You couldn't see through anything that he did, he cut some of the best promos ever in the business. His proomos were believable, intelligent. scathing, cutting-edge stuff.

Honorable Mention

Tully Blanchard - An incredible worker
Dusty Rhodes - For sheer personality and charisma
Bob Orton Jr - a tremendous performer. 
Harley Race - Unbelievable technican and great psychologist
Paul Ondorff - Great technican
Ricky Morton - As a babyface, he was unbelievable good
Bobby Eaton - For his high flying, and combining that with storytelling and psychology
Steve Austin - A guy who took charisma and personality to a whole new level
Freddie Blassie - Ahead of his time in doing things that for shock value. They say he actually gave people hear attacks.
Magnificent Muraco - Tremendous performer


----------



## dxbender

*Mr.McMahon Interview*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/raw1000/mr-mcmahon-interview


Real interesting interview. He talks about some stuff in Raw history(like who came up with the name "Raw", going up against WCW,if they'd go back to the old Raw arena, and other things).

My fave part from that interview....

To be honest, *I’ve never been completely satisfied with a show*. And I don’t think I ever will be. I’m always of the mindset that “well, maybe I could’ve done this differently,” or, “maybe we could have added more of this, and taken away more of this.” And that’s purely based on the reaction of the live audience. But, *the success of a show is an overall thing. It’s not just based on ratings. There are so many different ways to judge whether or not a series of shows is successful.*


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Mr.McMahon Interview*



dxbender said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/raw1000/mr-mcmahon-interview
> 
> 
> *the success of a show is an overall thing. It’s not just based on ratings. There are so many different ways to judge whether or not a series of shows is successful.*


He is not entirely wrong after all a lot of great shows have down terrible ratings. The original Star Trek always had weak ratings and it is an all time classic.


----------



## deadmau

*Vince McMahon says that he didn't put WCW out of business, Most important RAW star*

The following is from WWE.com:



> *As we approach Raw's 1,000th episode we've got to ask — who came up with the name "Raw"?*
> 
> I did. The name “Raw” came out of my head. I was trying to come up with a word that would embody everything we wanted the program to be. It had to be gritty. It had to be cutting edge. It had to be confrontational. Raw fit perfectly.
> 
> *What were some of the names that didn’t make the cut?*
> 
> I’m sure there were other names, but I can’t really recall any of them. I just remember that, when “Raw” came into my head, there wasn’t a doubt that it was the one.
> 
> *Don’t suppose you happened to consider “Nitro” in the process?*
> 
> No.
> 
> *Speaking of Nitro, what was the best part of having prime time competition?*
> 
> Generally speaking, good competition is great for a product. It keeps you on your toes, and forces you to adapt.
> 
> *And Raw actually ran the competition out of business. Is that the show’s biggest accomplishment?*
> 
> I don’t think we drove WCW out of business. That was certainly never our intent. That was the mindset of Ted Turner and WCW, but not WWE. See, if you spend all of your energy trying to kill the other guy, your product suffers. If you don’t kill the other guy, then he’s going to come back at you, and when he comes back, you won’t have done anything to make your house better. It’s no different than being in a fight and knowing that, if the other guy keeps on hitting you, that son of a bitch is going to wear himself out pretty fast.
> 
> *So, rather than worry about WCW, you focused on how to make Monday Night Raw the best it could be?*
> 
> Absolutely. I didn’t watch their stuff. Of course, I heard about it from other people, but I didn’t have time to pay much attention. I didn’t want to know what WCW was doing. I wanted to know what WWE was doing. They did everything they could to hurt us. They had the resources to attack us. We didn’t have the means to do the same thing, so we had to make ours the better product. After they had run out of ways to hurt us, they realized that they didn’t have much of a product. They blew out everything as quickly as possible, and only concerned themselves with the short-term. That worked out fine for WWE.
> 
> *What’s the most vivid memory you have of January 11, 1993, and the very first Raw?*
> 
> I wanted to go back to our roots. I wanted the first broadcast to have a small, intimate, raucous crowd, and I was certainly not disappointed in the feel of the Manhattan Center. As soon as we went on the air, even before we went on the air, we knew we were on to something special.
> 
> *When was the moment you knew Raw was going to be a legit, long-term success?*
> 
> From the very beginning. We were flying without a net on live TV. There was, and still is, an energy with Raw unlike anything else on the air. Everything we do, and everything we say, will be felt immediately. There’s no chance for retakes.
> 
> *But, with the excitement of live television also comes the chance for mishaps, right?*
> 
> It brings out the absolute best in people, which is good. But it also brings out the absolute worst in people, which is good too. People don’t mind seeing train wrecks.
> 
> *Any recent train wrecks come to mind?*
> 
> To be honest, I’ve never been completely satisfied with a show. And I don’t think I ever will be. I’m always of the mindset that “well, maybe I could’ve done this differently,” or, “maybe we could have added more of this, and taken away more of this.” And that’s purely based on the reaction of the live audience. But, the success of a show is an overall thing. It’s not just based on ratings. There are so many different ways to judge whether or not a series of shows is successful.
> 
> *Any thoughts about once again bringing Raw to the Manhattan Center? For old time’s sake?*
> 
> Actually, we’ve thought about it. But, the thing about nostalgia is that people, and WWE fans, tend to be more nostalgic about Superstars, rather than places. The audience is interested in the personalities, rather than how the business has evolved.
> 
> *Who was the most important Superstar in the evolution of Raw?*
> 
> There’s no question that guys like Triple H, The Rock, Shawn Michaels and The Undertaker have all made enormous contributions to this company, but if there was one single personality that exemplified Raw in the truest sense of what I wanted it to be, it would be "Stone Cold" Steve Austin.
> 
> *Was "Stone Cold" Steve Austin the greatest contributor to WWE's Attitude Era?*
> 
> Make no mistake, the Attitude Era started long before "Stone Cold" Steve Austin. Bret Hart was the first one to push Mr. McMahon on his ass. When the audience responded to that incident so positively, I knew we had something. The great thing about what we do is that we have a focus group every night – our fans. You think you’re giving them what they want, but then they shift on you. Raw has changed. Raw has continued to be flexible in order to keep true to what WWE fans want to see. That’s why Raw has produced more hours than any other television show in history.
> 
> *How do you toe the line between appeasing fans that grew up watching the “Attitude Era” WWE, and trying to wrangle in new ones?*
> 
> It’s a delicate balance. Prior to Raw, back in the territorial system, my father was on to something. He believed the future of the business was in “entertainment” more than the rest of the promoters. Raw stays true to that concept, because Raw is a variety show. You name it, and Raw has it. Action, drama, athleticism…Raw really does have it all.
> 
> *Has the goal of Raw maintained the same since its inception – that being to entertain the fans?*
> 
> Absolutely. Sometimes it gets overstated, but the one thing we do is put smiles on people’s faces. And we do it on a global basis, despite the color of skin, or the different cultures, or whatever. That’s a cool thing to be able to do. For example, I remember the 2007 Tribute to the Troops in Iraq. We were told to be very careful because some of the locals weren’t too thrilled with Americans. So, when we landed, a lot of people were looking at us very disdainfully. But then, when they did a double take, they realized that they were looking at WWE Superstars and they went bonkers.
> 
> *So, 1,000 episodes down. What's the goal looking toward episode 2,000 of WWE Monday Night Raw?*
> 
> The goal will be to remain flexible, and to adapt, so that WWE can give the audience what they want. Twenty years from now, who knows what that will end up being?
> 
> *After all the years, and all the episodes, Raw is still the official dominating force on Monday nights. Go ahead, Vince, pat yourself on the back.*
> 
> The 1,000th episode of Raw is an extraordinary milestone. Our company should be proud. Our Superstars should be proud. And, most importantly, our fans should be proud. And it’s Mr. McMahon.


Austin overrated as always


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: Vince McMahon says that he didn't put WCW out of business, Most important RAW sta*

WCW drove themselves out of business to be honest. Vince just bought what was left and WCW wasn't profitable when it was bought out.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

1) The Undertaker
2) Steve Austin
3) The Rock
4) Hogan
5) HHH
6) Shawn Michael
7) Bret Hart
8) Kane
9) Flair
10) DDP


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Ray fucking Stevens! Yes! My dad used to go with his dad to the Cow Palace in San Francisco, and he'd be the one guy in the building cheering for Ray Stevens while he was getting booed by everyone else, approximately fifty years ago. He and Pat Patterson were great together as well. 

Triple H's comment on Bockwinkel is 100% right-on as well. A very select few can rank up there with him in building a match to a sensational finish.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Medo said:


> *YES YES YES YES YES YES YES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can dream *







WM28 - John Cena 
Rumble 2013 - Rey Mysterio
WM29 - HBK


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



DesolationRow said:


> Ray fucking Stevens! Yes! My dad used to go with his dad to the Cow Palace in San Francisco, and he'd be the one guy in the building cheering for Ray Stevens while he was getting booed by everyone else, approximately fifty years ago. He and Pat Patterson were great together as well.
> 
> Triple H's comment on Bockwinkel is 100% right-on as well. A very select few can rank up there with him in building a match to a sensational finish.


Your dad's a smark!


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Vince McMahon says that he didn't put WCW out of business, Most important RAW sta*



deadmau said:


> The following is from WWE.com:
> 
> 
> Austin overrated as always


Could be worse, he could have praised John Cena and said he was the most important Raw star.



bigdog40 said:


> WCW drove themselves out of business to be honest. Vince just bought what was left and WCW wasn't profitable when it was bought out.


Well it was more to do with Time Warner AOL tbh. WCW couldn't get tv time, and without a platform WCW was worthless. Had Eric Biscoff bought WCW when he went to them, and managed to get a new tv deal. We might still be watching WCW today.

Anyway, I don't really believe Vince didn't want to drive WCW out of business. I think deep down inside, every business man wants to be top dog, and be the only one profitable in their respected industry. I bet Vince wanted WCW out of the way just as much as Eric Biscoff wanted WWE out of business. But of course history is told by the victor.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Yeah, he rooted for Ray and Pat back when he was like 10 years old, lol. His dad wondered if something was wrong with him.


----------



## Deanjam

*Re: Vince McMahon says that he didn't put WCW out of business, Most important RAW sta*

Austin is the most important Raw star. His ascension in 97-98 is what won the Monday Night War. Other people have been great for Raw, but no one is more associated with the show than Austin.

I don't think he ran WCW out of business. That company killed itself. However he was the man who owned WCW when it was finally killed in the Invasion angle. He could have relaunched it as a separate company but I just don't think he was ever interested really.

I see he's still pedaling the garbage about WCW trying to put the WWF out of business though. Only one wrestling promoter in the history of the business has set out to put rival promotions out of business and that was Vince McMahon in the 80's.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Vince McMahon says that he didn't put WCW out of business, Most important RAW sta*

I don't know about you but Steve Austin is the name I think when I hear the name "Raw."


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Vince McMahon says that he didn't put WCW out of business, Most important RAW sta*

WCW put themselves out of business by over spending. I mean, if you have an annual show with a 60 man battle royal, not to mention having some of your bigger matches on free TV and the constant use of celebrities like Jay Leno, Dennis Rodman, Master P and others, it's hard to stay in business, especially when the profit isn't there.

You can say the Time Warner merger may have played a role but WCW's problem began from the get go. Ted Turner had deep pockets but didn't know shit about wrestling and in turn, hired those to run the company who knew little to nothing about wrestling. All they knew was that Turner had deep pockets, was willing to spend money to make the company better, so they overloaded the roster and shows because it wasn't their money. By the time Bischoff made the company successful, he had too many of the talents in his ear and didn't mind writing HUGE checks, majority of the time for guys to sit on their ass and do nothing but still get paid.

So at the end, it was clear WCW had lost all it's value but over the course of their existence, they didn't have many profitable years.


----------



## JOPACHKA

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Is it true that Goldberg would be at 1000th RAW?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qts50cneNys&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVmhFRmPq6U&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2C1OW8xeG4&feature=related


----------



## Roncaglione

*Re: Vince McMahon says that he didn't put WCW out of business, Most important RAW sta*

He is right WCW had every advantage in the book.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



JOPACHKA said:


> Is it true that Goldberg would be at 1000th RAW?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qts50cneNys&feature=player_embedded
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVmhFRmPq6U&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2C1OW8xeG4&feature=related


NO.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Rock hated Shawn back then. He must of hated working with Shawn there.


and how is this surprise Shawn was a dick back then.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

What's with the sudden mention of the Attitude era in almost every WWE article? Vince was even asked two questions specifically on the AE. Something seems a bit fishy, I honestly do believe we could be seeing an AE angle on the 1,000th episode.


----------



## JenksIX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



> A source said that Vince McMahon is not holding anything back for this show. The source made mention that literally anybody was on the table as a possibility saying, “Vince is forgetting about politics, personal issues, any heat guys might have with each other and wants this to be monumental.”
> 
> When I asked more questions about McMahon's mindset of not holding back, I was given examples such as; if Bret Hart hadn't already resolved his issues with McMahon and WWE years ago, Vince would have gone to any lengths to make sure Hart was involved in the 1,000th episode.
> 
> Another example given to me was Macho Man Randy Savage. The source said despite all the rumors that are out there regarding Macho Man's relationship with WWE, if the great Macho Man Randy Savage was still alive, McMahon would have not held back on agreeing to whatever it took to get a surprise like Savage on the show in some fashion.


Is there any chance we see TNA talents at this show?


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



JenksIX said:


> Is there any chance we see TNA talents at this show?


Yer kidding right?


----------



## JenksIX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Did you read the report I posted? Vince isn't holding anything back. If he had not made up with Hart he would of done anything to have him on this show and the same goes for Randy Savage if he were still alive. 

We saw Flair at HOF and we saw Christian on TNA, it's not possible while that was being negotiated that Vince said "I want Hogan, Hardy, Angle to appear at our 1000th show" Vince isn't holding anything back and is casting all heat, politics and everything else aside. 

What would be a bigger surprise then to have someone(s) from TNA? I've seen a lot of people saying that hearing Angle's music hit would be one of the best moments in WWE history. I don't think anyone from TNA will be there, but if WWE wasn't holding anything back they'd try and do that and they'd surprise the hell out of everyone.

People would especially go crazy for Hardy as kids love him.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



JenksIX said:


> Did you read the report I posted? Vince isn't holding anything back. If he had not made up with Hart he would of done anything to have him on this show and the same goes for Randy Savage if he were still alive.
> 
> We saw Flair at HOF and we saw Christian on TNA, it's not possible while that was being negotiated that Vince said "I want Hogan, Hardy, Angle to appear at our 1000th show" Vince isn't holding anything back and is casting all heat, politics and everything else aside.
> 
> What would be a bigger surprise then to have someone(s) from TNA? I've seen a lot of people saying that hearing Angle's music hit would be one of the best moments in WWE history. I don't think anyone from TNA will be there, but if WWE wasn't holding anything back they'd try and do that and they'd surprise the hell out of everyone.
> 
> People would especially go crazy for Hardy as kids love him.


If that's true, then I think this would be the best time to announce Savage as the first inductee into the 2013 hall of fame.


----------



## Agentpieface

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

it'd be pretty awesome if the boogeyman came back


----------



## Alim

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I think an Attitude Era storyline is pretty much guaranteed seeing as how WWE 13 will have the AE as a main selling point. But it's just a question of WHAT they are going to do.

Maybe old school vs new school?


----------



## Regnes

*Re: Should Undertaker main event the 1,000th episode of Raw?*



blarg_ said:


> Throwing away a John Cena vs Undertaker match on free tv would be one of the dumbest things the WWE could possibly do.


How about we see Undertaker vs Bret Hart again, they had a phenomenal match on Raw in 2010.


----------



## baby_webhead

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I would mark so hard to hear angle's music hit and see him enter at WWE. "You suck" chants and all!


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

There's about a 1% chance (if that) that Angle appears, but I would mark. Hard.


----------



## He urned it

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

*goooooooong*


----------



## GetReady2Fly

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



baby_webhead said:


> I would mark so hard to hear angle's music hit and see him enter at WWE. "You suck" chants and all!


Thy should make that the theme of RAW, full stop, just so they can legitimately chant "You Suck" at the horrific show.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Vince McMahon says that he didn't put WCW out of business, Most important RAW sta*



Kentonbomb said:


> I don't know about you but Steve Austin is the name I think when I hear the name "Raw."


There's no way you could of thought that from 2000-2002. No fucking way. Which means you probably didn't it when it was going down and are relying on Youtube for replays. Vince McMahon calling anyone the "greatest this or that" is always money driven. When he thought the Rock would never return, he acted like he didn't exist. When Austin walked out and left in June 2002, they ran to the Rock like a hooker would to a john on a cold Saturday night. Get real.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Some potential wrestlers returning/appearing at 1000th Raw:

Scott Steiner
Goldberg
The Rock
DDP
Steve Blackman
Shawn Michaels
Steve Austin
Undertaker
Rey Mysterio
Bret Hart
Brock Lesnar
Triple H
Paul Heyman
Kevin Nash
Scott Hall
X-Pac


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Some potential wrestlers returning/appearing at 1000th Raw:
> 
> Scott Hall
> X-Pac


No way Hall is coming back. He's too fucked up right now.

X-Pac said a little while ago that he hasn't been contacted for the 1000th RAW, so I doubt he will be there. Don't think WWE really wants him anyways.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Watching some videos of the post-WrestleMania Raw and also of Rock's return, if we are going to remember this Raw for a long time, it _needs_ to be a off-the-charts crowd. Needs to be.


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

What city is this Raw in?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

On an interesting note, the phrase "The Rock and CM Punk" trended worldwide on twitter this morning. I guess a lot of people are talking about the possibility of this. Again, it would be interesting, but I'd still much rather see Austin/Punk.

^ St. Louis I believe.


----------



## DNoD

*New theme and/or new set?*

Would you like a new theme and/or new RAW set to debut on the 1000th episode of RAW?


----------



## Brock L

*Re: New theme and/or new set?*

i like the 1999 raw set with the large titan tron,curtains and the red ring ropes! bring them back!


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: New theme and/or new set?*

New song, new graphics and a new set would be nice.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: New theme and/or new set?*

New theme: Honestly that Nickleback song makes no sense being a wrestling show theme. 
New Set: Unlikely cos WWE uses the one set for all their TV cos its made for HD but would be nice to see the shows like unique again. 
New Graphic Set/Logo: The current Raw logo has been used since late 06 basically would be good if they can get a new design to kick off a new Raw era with Raw 1000


----------



## dangreenday

*Re: New theme and/or new set?*

i didnt think of this, they could go all out and change everything - i think itd b a great idea


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Agentpieface said:


> it'd be pretty awesome if the boogeyman came back


The backstage segments of Santino looking for the anon. general manager made me think he was going to pop up.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: New theme and/or new set?*

They're not changing the set, that would be too progressive. They are only interested in hyping everything up verbally and not interest in an actual payoff.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: New theme and/or new set?*

WWE do tend to change their theme at least so I think that's probably a given. The set is another story. I think there will definitely be some minute logo changes and colour changes etc. but as for the actual set I'm not sure considering the same set is used for Smackdown. Maybe there will be a new set used for both but if there is it probably won't be too dissimilar to the one now.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> On an interesting note, the phrase "The Rock and CM Punk" trended worldwide on twitter this morning. I guess a lot of people are talking about the possibility of this. Again, it would be interesting, but I'd still much rather see Austin/Punk.
> 
> ^ St. Louis I believe.


Personally, Rock/Punk is better, even with the current Punk. Punk/Austin would have worked to perfection when Punk was a heel. I don't see how anyone could possibly think Austin/Punk would work and be better in this day and age. Of course ,unless you prefer Austin to Rock. Plus, this (Rock vs Punk) is something that Punk has admitted to being interested in, so thats cool.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Dont like the idea of Rock vs Punk. Not with the current More-becoming-like-Cena Punk.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



SonoShion said:


> Dont like the idea of Rock vs Punk. Not with the current More-becoming-like-Cena Punk.


I truly beleive that Punk would step up in a feud with Rock. I mean even at times Cena stepped up in his Rock feud looking back at it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I wouldn't mind a Punk/Rock feud. But if even a hint the feud is like or could go like Cena/Rock, I'd tune off. Not interested in the "You are never here and I am" "After such and such date, you'll be gone and I wont" Fucking *B O R I N G.*


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I wouldn't mind a Punk/Rock feud. But if even a hint the feud is like or could go like Cena/Rock, I'd tune off. Not interested in the "You are never here and I am" "After such and such date, you'll be gone and I wont" Fucking *B O R I N G.*


Terrible, terrible way to build a Rock feud. I still can't believe WWE went that route. It would be like someone feuding with The Undertaker arguing "You only wrestle once a year so I'm defending the boys in the back who work every week, every year."


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

It was a work by the way, Clique. The 'boys' in the back being fucking cry babies about Rock coming back, and then going. You don't hear a thing from any of them now, even tho they know Rock is coming back for next years Mania and will probably be in the main event again. Work. 

As you say, terrible way to build a feud involving Cena and Rock. It was supposed to get the hardcore's on Cena side. Jesus, even the hardcore's could see through the shit.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I know it was a work which made it worse that they _chose_ to go that route.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If Rock/Punk would be anything like Rock/Cena then I'm 150% not interested. It would be even worse with Punk's snarky attitude tbh. Dwaaayyyyynnneeeeee. You never wanted to be a _wrestler_, _Dwayne_. You failed at football and then you used _wrestling_ to become a movi estar, _Dwayne_. All I ever wanted to do was be a _wrestler_ so that makes me better than you, _Dwayne_. 

Shoot me now.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Starbuck said:


> If Rock/Punk would be anything like Rock/Cena then I'm 150% not interested. It would be even worse with Punk's snarky attitude tbh. Dwaaayyyyynnneeeeee. You never wanted to be a _wrestler_, _Dwayne_. You failed at football and then you used _wrestling_ to become a movi estar, _Dwayne_. All I ever wanted to do was be a _wrestler_ so that makes me better than you, _Dwayne_.
> 
> Shoot me now.


Fucking Cena was bipolar in the feud. One moment he was calling him "Dwayne". Then the next he was calling him "The Rock" Vince annoyed me in Rock DVD doc too. Kept switching from Dwayne and The Rock.

Starbuck, my sig is the shit. :rocky


----------



## HEELBellaArmy

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm sure we'll see something big happen on RAW 1000. The Rock will probably announce when his next match will be. D-X will probably do something completely pointless. Then Brock Lesnar might get involved. I just hope some big angle starts on the 1000th episode of RAW. They have a big angle every summer. I'm expecting one to happen soon.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I know for a fact if Rock/Punk happens, it won't actually be Rock/Punk. It will turn into Dwayne/Phil more than likely and after watching Dwayne/John, I've had my fill of that shit. While working with Rock would no doubt do wonders for Punk, a feud between them doesn't exactly interest me all that much tbh. Cena will win MITB, end up with the title and challenge Rock. That's the way it's happening imo. Cena will tell Rock on Raw 1000 that if he wants the title he'll have to take it from him. Then he'll announce that he's cashing in at Summerslam or something setting up Punk/Cena. Cena wins and we got some stupid storyline of him having to fend off all challengers until Wrestlemanis 29 (as if he's actually in any danger lol) so he can defend the gold against Rock. Maybe Punk will be included in that promo between them, I don't know but whatever happens, Cena/Rock for the title at Mania next year is a lock imo. It's just a question of how we get there.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I think Punk will be involved in Rocks promo at the 1000th. If Rock is talking about the title, then Punk as Champion has to come out and confront him. He's the champion and someone is talking about his title.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Maybe the champion will be Bryan lol. Wouldn't that be hilarious? Punk's chance to finally be in the same ring as the GOAT taken away from him by the GOAT. Wait, what?

And yes, your sig is rather funny lol. :lmao King. Fucking perv.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Why would they try to tarnish The Rock by letting Cena be able to shoot on him personally while the rock kept it kayfabe.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Raw 1000 will undoubtedly define WWE's long-term direction. Unless it drastically changes from what it is currently then I and I'm sure many others will be done with watching regularly.


----------



## Ray

*Any news on Edge coming back for RAW 1000?*

I've heard all sorts of different "reports" regarding legends that might be coming to RAW 1000, and yet not a single one has Edge listed. Anyone have any sort of news or update on Edge?


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Any news on Edge coming back for RAW 1000?*

Weren't there reports a few months back about him not re-signing/not signing a legends contract with WWE? How did that turn out or was it just dirtsheet rumours? If it was all hearsay, I find it hard to imagine him not being there for the 1000th Raw.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Any news on Edge coming back for RAW 1000?*

He will be there 100%. Dont worry.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Any news on Edge coming back for RAW 1000?*

I'm sure he'll show up for a segment or two.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Any news on Edge coming back for RAW 1000?*

I definitely hope he will be there and most likely will. Be awesome to see the Rated R superstar again!


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Any news on Edge coming back for RAW 1000?*

I'd still love to see him as GM going forward. Unfortunately, WWE seems to have forgotten how to do a non-heel authority figure. Too bad.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Any news on Edge coming back for RAW 1000?*

Doubt something like issues with getting a contract signed would impact his decision on appearing at Raw1000.

If he was someone who was only apart of the company for a short time and didn't care about Raw, just the money, then I can see him not being there,but since he's obviously a huge WWE fan and longtime superstar, don't see any reason why someone would really reject this


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Any news on Edge coming back for RAW 1000?*

E & C plz


----------



## Medo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

*I don't know how they can make it or work with it but give me HBK, Austin, Rocky, Taker and HHH in the same ring, please.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Any news on Edge coming back for RAW 1000?*

Totally forgot about Edge even existing. I don't really care whether he shows up. It'd be nice, but no biggie.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The idea of a Punk/Rock feud excites me, but it also scares me. It excites me because it has potential to be very entertaining, it scares me because Punk might go overboard with calling him Dwayne. I can hear him saying it in my head now, in a whiny voice. "DWAAAAAYYYYYYYNE, DWAYYYYYYNE, DWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYNE." I'm leaning towards being scared because if Rock tells stupid jokes like "BM Punk" I'll probably shoot myself.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Any news on Edge coming back for RAW 1000?*

Haven't heard anything, but I would be very surprised if he's not there.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Medo said:


> *I don't know how they can make it or work with it but give me HBK, Austin, Rocky, Taker and HHH in the same ring, please.*


Last time they did a "poll" for the greatest RAW star of all time for the main event segment and then Vince came out and said that he's the greatest. Then they did the beer bash segment with Austin, Foley and the roster. They can also do something like that now but DX are probably going to be with Brock on that show.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

*Yea i know that DX will be involved with HHH/Lesnar fued but i was wondering if there's any chance they can be together in the same time.

that would be a dream for me.*


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

A little backstage teaser segment with Rock and HBK will be enough for me.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> A little backstage teaser segment with Rock and HBK will be enough for me.


That match isn't happening.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

You never know, if I'm telling you in February 13, 2011 that Rock is going to wrestle Cena at WM28 and headline 3 WMs in a row, you would believe it? Not me.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> You never know, if I'm telling you in February 13, 2011 that Rock is going to wrestle Cena at WM28 and headline 3 WMs in a row, you would believe it? Not me.


I mean if the Rock is going after the WWE title how does Hbk fit into the equation? I'll prefer Rock/Lesnar 2 at this point to be honest for the strap.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I read that the Miz just finished up his scenes for the Marine, so maybe he will return for the 1000th episode of raw. Hopefully with his new look. And will Orton's suspension be up by the 23rd?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Man... Rocky, HBK, Austin, Hart, HHH, Lesnar, Cena, Edge, Foley, Flair (maybe), Vince on the same show. This is gonna be epic.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



#Mark said:


> Man... Rocky, HBK, Austin, Hart, HHH, Lesnar, Cena, Edge, Foley, Flair (maybe), Vince on the same show. This is gonna be epic.


Taker also looks very possible. Plus I'm sure we will have the usual Piper/Slaughter/Dusty Rhodes gang. Wouldn't be surprised if Lita made an appearance since she appears to be dating Punk again. Haven't heard anything about Trish, but I'm sure Vince has contacted her. Also wouldn't be surprised if Paul Bearer is there.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I am one of the people who would be very interested in Punk/Rock but I do agree that if it turns into another "_your not here, im here_" feud it would suck, I will say though for Rock/Cena it did create a 'us vs them' mentality from a fan perspective and made Rockys win even greater which was awesome but just like the Cena match Ive had my fill for that and want something fresh, a simple 'Best in the World vs 'The GOAT' would suffice.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hades1313 said:


> Taker also looks very possible. Plus I'm sure we will have the usual Piper/Slaughter/Dusty Rhodes gang. Wouldn't be surprised if Lita made an appearance since she appears to be dating Punk again. Haven't heard anything about Trish, but I'm sure Vince has contacted her. Also wouldn't be surprised if Paul Bearer is there.


There will be random cameos that very few people expect too, I'm sure. Old mid-carders like X-Pac, Steve Blackman, Hardcore Holly, Val Venis, Godfather, Funaki, Marty Jannetty, or guys like that.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



rockymark94 said:


> Why would they try to tarnish The Rock by letting Cena be able to shoot on him personally while the rock kept it kayfabe.


They were hoping for that "Punk-like" effect to get the smarks more on Cena's side. It's also why they made the Rock tame his promos against Cena, IMO.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> A little backstage teaser segment with Rock and HBK will be enough for me.


*That will be Awesome but sadly we know that Shawn won't wrestle again.*


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Hades1313 said:


> Taker also looks very possible. Plus I'm sure we will have the usual Piper/Slaughter/Dusty Rhodes gang. Wouldn't be surprised if Lita made an appearance since she appears to be dating Punk again. Haven't heard anything about Trish, but I'm sure Vince has contacted her. Also wouldn't be surprised if Paul Bearer is there.


Fuck, how can I forget Taker. I'm most excited to see him tbh.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Edge is expected to be there....

http://www.pwpix.net/pwpixnews/headlines/344366559.php


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Just heard Edge gonna show up, hoping he's next RAW GM between him, Heyman & JBL. Taker returns & beats Heath Slater squash match, Rock's announcement about WWE title shot, possibly against CM Punk & so much more. Now Austin, Trish, Lita, maybe Ric Flair 2 show up, we've got full house


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm just glad this show will indeed have some great names. Between this, the RAW 15, RAW 900, Old School, and RAW Homecoming in 2005, this one has the best overall names in attendance by far.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> I'm just glad this show will indeed have some great names. Between this, the RAW 15, RAW 900, Old School, and RAW Homecoming in 2005, this one has the best overall names in attendance by far.


This would be greatest Monday Night RAW of all-time with huge names in 3-hr 1,000th RAW Episode. Still I'm hoping Rock/Austin segment 2 end this show


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Hopefully we get Austin/Rock in the same ring along with Taker, Hbk, Hart, Vince, Shane, Steph, HHH


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

This was from twitter yesterday

@IsraelCollazoJr: @WWERoadDogg will you and @TheRealXPac show up at @WWE ‪#Raw1000‬ episode celebration for the DX Reunion with @ShawnMichaels & @TripleH

@WWERoadDogg: @IsraelCollazoJr @therealxpac @wwe @shawnmichaels @tripleh *that would be awesome for us and the fans! ‪#DX‬ ‪#OUDK‬*

@ShawnMichaels: "@WWERoadDogg: @therealxpac @wwe @shawnmichaels @tripleh ‪#DX‬ ‪#OUDK‬"-- *I 100% Agree!!*


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

^^ Book it Vince.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

A full DX segment would be awesome, but I don't see how you can do it with Brock coming back to officially start the Summerslam feud. I think NAO in the ring alone, doing their entrance against a random tag team would be much better. 

I hope the crowd is good, this crazy star power deserve a great crowd. Should have been in MSG.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If the crowd is full of people that don't remember half the wrestlers then fuck them.


----------



## JenksIX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

You better recognize Dlo Brown should be there.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Brock to come out and BORK all their arms one by one


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

This RAW really deserves the Miami crowd after Mania.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Brye said:


> If the crowd is full of people that don't remember half the wrestlers then fuck them.


100%.

Seriously, why this show is not in New York? this RAW has the potential to be something really special and a terrible crowd can ruin it.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> 100%.
> 
> Seriously, why this show is not in New York? this RAW has the potential to be something really special and a terrible crowd can ruin it.


Indeed. Remember the RAW 15 crowd. Terrible. Hope its not like that.


----------



## BTNH

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

This isn't a 3 hour show?


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The Dudley Boyz come out and powerbomb AJ though a table with Bubba's obligatory trance.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

When is the next MSG event btw.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> 100%.
> 
> Seriously, why this show is not in New York? this RAW has the potential to be something really special and a terrible crowd can ruin it.


Agreed. That Kofi/Orton brawl from Raw in MSG in '09 was awesome. Especially with everyone going crazy before Kofi was going to jump down on Orton.

Had this been in Boston I would've tried for tickets. Never got tix to the 900th show since it was on my 2nd day of college.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Wait, where is it being held/


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Wait, where is it being held/


St. Louis


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If it's a similar crowd to the Royal Rumble they had earlier in the year, it'll be fine.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The Rock says his favourite Raw moment was Rock Concert III this year

http://yfrog.com/5ugprqz

Find that a bit hard to believe tbh but there you go


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Green Light said:


> The Rock says his favourite Raw moment was Rock Concert III this year
> 
> http://yfrog.com/5ugprqz
> 
> Find that a bit hard to believe tbh but there you go


He also said Mania 28 with Cena was his most memorable match. Oh well, I guess being away for so long and coming back to these moments meant a lot for him.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Green Light said:


> The Rock says his favourite Raw moment was Rock Concert III this year
> 
> http://yfrog.com/5ugprqz
> 
> Find that a bit hard to believe tbh but there you go


meh , that's a shame to be honest 

when you think of all the memorable moments Rock has been in back in the late 90's and early 00's , he had MUCH better promos and matches in terms of moments 

but oh well , I guess it's because it's been a long time since he was a regular wrestler and it feels different


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Rock had plenty of bigger moments, but Rock Concert 3 was fucking awesome. Segment of the year 2012. Everything is more emotional now, it's a different mindset, same thing happened to Austin when he came back in 2003. It's understandable, the connection is on another level.


----------



## NillKill

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Sources/rumor say the following are attending the 1000th episode of RAW:

-DX (HHH & Shawn Michaels)
-The Rock
-Brock Lesnar
-Rey Mysterio
-Big Daddy V (Viscera)
-Finlay
-Mark Henry (back from surgery)
-Stone Cold Steve Austin
-Mick Foley
-Ric Flair
-Billy Gunn
-Edge
-Bret Hart
-Shane McMahon and Stephanie McMahon
-Tatanka
-The Godfather
-Roddy Piper
-Sgt. Slaughter
-Jim "Hacksaw" Duggan
-Gene Okerlund
-Jimmy Hart
-Goldberg
-The Undertaker
-Road Dogg and possibly X-Pac
-Jim Ross
-Ron Simmons
-Iron Sheik
-Steve Blackman
-Ted DiBiase


----------



## BTNH

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If only Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit could be here for the 1000th Raw. That's one of the other things that totally sucks when a wrestler dies. It's not as if they retire forever and can come back. When gone, they're gone


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



NillKill said:


> Sources/rumor say the following are attending the 1000th episode of RAW:
> 
> -DX (HHH & Shawn Michaels)
> -The Rock
> -Brock Lesnar
> -Rey Mysterio
> -Big Daddy V (Viscera)
> -Finlay
> -Mark Henry (back from surgery)
> -Stone Cold Steve Austin
> -Mick Foley
> -Ric Flair
> -Billy Gunn
> -Edge
> -Bret Hart
> -Shane McMahon and Stephanie McMahon
> -Tatanka
> -The Godfather
> -Roddy Piper
> -Sgt. Slaughter
> -Jim "Hacksaw" Duggan
> -Gene Okerlund
> -Jimmy Hart
> -Goldberg
> -The Undertaker
> -Road Dogg and possibly X-Pac
> -Jim Ross
> -Ron Simmons
> -Iron Sheik
> -Steve Blackman
> -Ted DiBiase


I'm not sure how you can cram this much talent with the current guys in 3 hours, unless we get a clusterfuck 30 man battle royale with past and present talent.


----------



## Salvati94

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



rockymark94 said:


> I'm not sure how you can cram this much talent with the current guys in 3 hours, unless we get a clusterfuck 30 man battle royale with past and present talent.


Theres not gonna be a lot of matches .. More in ring promos and backstage promos


----------



## fatshitmofo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

its a shame that the majority of the guys who made raw what it is are either dead, crippled or in tna, for example, eddie, test, crash holly, the hardyz, dudleyz, al snow, d lo brown, benoit, etc etc


----------



## Coolquip

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



NillKill said:


> Sources/rumor say the following are attending the 1000th episode of RAW:
> 
> -DX (HHH & Shawn Michaels)
> -The Rock
> -Brock Lesnar
> -Rey Mysterio
> -Big Daddy V (Viscera)
> -Finlay
> -Mark Henry (back from surgery)
> -Stone Cold Steve Austin
> -Mick Foley
> -Ric Flair
> -Billy Gunn
> -Edge
> -Bret Hart
> -Shane McMahon and Stephanie McMahon
> -Tatanka
> -The Godfather
> -Roddy Piper
> -Sgt. Slaughter
> -Jim "Hacksaw" Duggan
> -Gene Okerlund
> -Jimmy Hart
> -Goldberg
> -The Undertaker
> -Road Dogg and possibly X-Pac
> -Jim Ross
> -Ron Simmons
> -Iron Sheik
> -Steve Blackman
> -Ted DiBiase


Is that all? Lol

We all know one thing lesnar is crippling HBK.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



rockymark94 said:


> I'm not sure how you can cram this much talent with the current guys in 3 hours, unless we get a clusterfuck 30 man battle royale with past and present talent.


That Cena would win so WWE could be put over everyone all at once.....He would eliminate each one by pinfall.


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

as long as steph is there, that's all that matters


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



> The campaign is currently promoting McMahon as a “job creator”. WWE has been known in the past to do spring cleaning after WrestleMania and release several talents in a short period of time. It hasn’t happened yet and it may not happen this year just to avoid bad publicity for McMahon’s political campaign.


Will Kong be there??


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



BTNH said:


> If only Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit could be here for the 1000th Raw. That's one of the other things that totally sucks when a wrestler dies. It's not as if they retire forever and can come back. When gone, they're gone


Word. If only they would've been available.


----------



## Sentz12000

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



NillKill said:


> Sources/rumor say the following are attending the 1000th episode of RAW:
> 
> -DX (HHH & Shawn Michaels)
> -The Rock
> -Brock Lesnar
> -Rey Mysterio
> -Big Daddy V (Viscera)
> -Finlay
> -Mark Henry (back from surgery)
> -Stone Cold Steve Austin
> -Mick Foley
> -Ric Flair
> -Billy Gunn
> -Edge
> -Bret Hart
> -Shane McMahon and Stephanie McMahon
> -Tatanka
> -The Godfather
> -Roddy Piper
> -Sgt. Slaughter
> -Jim "Hacksaw" Duggan
> -Gene Okerlund
> -Jimmy Hart
> -Goldberg
> -The Undertaker
> -Road Dogg and possibly X-Pac
> -Jim Ross
> -Ron Simmons
> -Iron Sheik
> -Steve Blackman
> -Ted DiBiase


That's a hell of a list. A few things I'd add to that is if they are also doing a 20 Man Battle Royal, I'd like to see most of those names in it along with guys like Gangrel, Goldust, Spike Dudley, etc. I also am dying to see Brodus and the women (I refuse to call them Funkadactyls) dance with Rikishi, Grandmasta Sexay, and Scotty II Hotty. They can dance to 2 Cool's old theme song. They always got the crowd pumped.

If Goldberg shows up, oh man. This night is gonna be epic.

One thing I am worried about is the crowd. I know St. Louis has some hot crowds, but with all the eventual markdom that will go down, I'm dying to see an Attitude Era mark out at almost every moment.


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*






FUCKING HELL!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



deadmau said:


> FUCKING HELL!


wow


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



deadmau said:


> FUCKING HELL!


Just saw it, looks real 2 me. Goldberg is coming


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



deadmau said:


> FUCKING HELL!


Yeah there's no way in hell that's fake.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Does USA still say "characters welcomed"? I don't see that being real.


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



THANOS said:


> Yeah there's no way in hell that's fake.


They spelled Intimidating wrong, fake video obviously.

- Oh wait, no they didnt... Still fake.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

That Goldberg video is awesome. Fake or not. The most obvious thing was the logo he put. This is not even the old WWE logo before the HD. It's from a video game if I'm not mistaken. Still very clever with the USA Network ad and all that.


----------



## Call_Me

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Why don't they just invite the whole Monday Night Wars people and have an old school Monday Night Wars Battle Royale.

I mean Stone Cold, Hogan, Rock, Goldberg, Taker, Sting, HHH all in the same ring.............. :mark:


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Call_Me said:


> Why don't they just invite the whole Monday Night Wars people and have an old school Monday Night Wars Battle Royale.
> 
> I mean Stone Cold, Hogan, Rock, Goldberg, Taker, Sting, HHH all in the same ring.............. :mark:


That'll be great but not Austin/Hogan cause Hogan's an idiot. I wished Hogan would show up next week even Sting, but not gonna happen.


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Austin & DX said:


> That'll be great but not Austin/Hogan cause Hogan's an idiot. I wished Hogan would show up next week even Sting, but not gonna happen.


why Hogan is an idiot you Austin mark? Hogan > Austin no matter what! Without Hulkamania then Austin would still sell cheeseburgers at McDonald's. Austin didn't want to lose to Hogan at WM18 so Hogan didn't want to lose either... that doesn't make him an idiot like you said. As far as backstage politics, Austin & Hogan are the same. They both played them very well.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



deadmau said:


> why Hogan is an idiot you Austin mark? Hogan > Austin no matter what! Without Hulkamania then Austin would still sell cheeseburgers at McDonald's. Austin didn't want to lose to Hogan at WM18 so Hogan didn't want to lose either... that doesn't make him an idiot like you said. As far as backstage politics, Austin & Hogan are the same. They both played them very well.


Yeh True. Hogan should've passed the torch 2 Bret Hart SummerSlam 93 but he was stupid 2 turn down that offer. Wished that would've happened instead of Luger/Yokozuna.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



wrasslinsreal said:


> as long as steph is there, that's all that matters


Post of the Month.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



DesolationRow said:


> Post of the Month.


True, fingers crossed Lita/Trish show up next week.


----------



## elibabez

*Trevor Murdoch at 100th raw?*

I hope so!

i miss his old school brawl style! he was a true wrestler, nothing fancy no glamorous gimmick or hour long talk talk talk promos like the miz!!

Hope he makes an appearance!


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Trevor Murdoch at 100th raw?*

Why? He's not a big name at all? I loved the Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch tag-team but there isn't any reason why he would be there. The 1000th episode will be celebrating all the big names of the past that made 1000 episodes possible, and a guy like Murdoch who was just a tag-team wrestler, isn't important.


----------



## Alikhan7

*Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

"Ahead of the 1000th episode of WWE Monday Night Raw airing Monday 7/23/12, Vince McMahon has been talking very candidly about Raw’s history. When asked by WWE.com to name the most important person in Raw’s history, McMahon said: “There’s no question that guys like Triple H, The Rock, Shawn Michaels and The Undertaker have all made enormous contributions to this company, but if there was one single personality that exemplified Raw in the truest sense of what I wanted it to be, it would be Stone Cold Steve Austin.”

http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/20...ant-wrestler-in-wwe-monday-night-raw-history/


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

He's absolutely right, no one in WWE history made a bigger impact on Monday night RAW than Stone Cold Steve Austin. Anyone that tries to argue against this is an idiot.


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

That's true, for a long time he was Monday Night Raw and brought a different feeling to the show. It was never the same after he left and a good chuck of Raw's moments have been Stone Cold related.


----------



## dave 1981

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*



blarg_ said:


> He's absolutely right, no one in WWE history made a bigger impact on Monday night RAW than Stone Cold Steve Austin. *Anyone that tries to argue against this is an idiot*.


Oh but there will be those who will start throwing out things about The Rock and the year 2000 without realizing that without Stone Cold Steve Austin from late 1997 through to late 1999 there wouldn't be a Raw for The Rock to be top guy in 2000 on. I've always broke it down into Shawn Michaels kept Raw afloat at it's lowest point and he played an important role in where Raw went but Stone Cold Steve Austin picked it up and took it to unheard of levels and basically laid the foundation for The Rock, Triple H and John Cena to be where they got to being.

At it's peak no one embodied Raw like Stone Cold Steve Austin as he was just that, raw and uncut. If someone was to sit and name the greatest or most legendary moments in Raw history the majority of the top ones would involve Stone Cold Steve Austin from some time in between late 1997 and early 2001 when he was as high as anyone could be in the wrestling industry. The period with Stone Cold Steve Austin as the top guy saw the whole industry was revolutionized and he changed the industry forever which is why i don't think wrestling can ever get back to where it was during The Monday Night Wars. We were so HUGELY spoiled in that period that anything else simply isn't good enough but we need to accept that era was truly special and almost certainly couldn't be replicated regardless of how many attempts are made.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

Of course.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*



Alikhan7 said:


> "Ahead of the 1000th episode of WWE Monday Night Raw airing Monday 7/23/12, Vince McMahon has been talking very candidly about Raw’s history. When asked by WWE.com to name the most important person in Raw’s history, McMahon said: “There’s no question that guys like Triple H, The Rock, Shawn Michaels and The Undertaker have all made enormous contributions to this company, but if there was one single personality that exemplified Raw in the truest sense of what I wanted it to be, it would be Stone Cold Steve Austin.”
> 
> http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/20...ant-wrestler-in-wwe-monday-night-raw-history/


Expect guys to say Vince opinion is irrelevant


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

Agreed. Austin was the badass & king of attitude era, he made more impact than anyone in RAW history


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

Well duh.


----------



## Boywonder22

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

Rocky marks must be butthurt with so many wrestlers naming austin as the greatest..


----------



## Green

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

Important /= greatest, to Vince Stone Cold is obviously the most important because without him WWE may have lost out to WCW.


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*



dave 1981 said:


> Oh but there will be those who will start throwing out things about The Rock and the year 2000 without realizing that without Stone Cold Steve Austin from late 1997 through to late 1999 there wouldn't be a Raw for The Rock to be top guy in 2000 on. I've always broke it down into Shawn Michaels kept Raw afloat at it's lowest point and he played an important role in where Raw went but Stone Cold Steve Austin picked it up and took it to unheard of levels and basically laid the foundation for The Rock, Triple H and John Cena to be where they got to being.
> 
> At it's peak no one embodied Raw like Stone Cold Steve Austin as he was just that, raw and uncut. If someone was to sit and name the greatest or most legendary moments in Raw history the majority of the top ones would involve Stone Cold Steve Austin from some time in between late 1997 and early 2001 when he was as high as anyone could be in the wrestling industry. The period with Stone Cold Steve Austin as the top guy saw the whole industry was revolutionized and he changed the industry forever which is why i don't think wrestling can ever get back to where it was during The Monday Night Wars. We were so HUGELY spoiled in that period that anything else simply isn't good enough but we need to accept that era was truly special and almost certainly couldn't be replicated regardless of how many attempts are made.


As good as the Rock was, I don't think that he alone would've counteracted WCW at their peak period. Sure Rock was part of the highest rated segment in history, but like you said, he rose to prominence in the era spearheaded by Austin/

Stone Cold Steve Austin started gaining momentum at a time when the company was on a steady decline. The Attitude Era in large part was designed to give Austin a platform to emphasise his character. His angle with McMahon was the major reason why people tuned in every week, and in turn Austin became the biggest draw of perhaps the biggest boom period in Wrestling history. When that glass broke, you'll be hard pressed to find another wrestler that got bigger reactions.

Austin didn't have longevity in the WWE, but for the short period where he was in his prime, he did more for them than any other wrestler did in twice the time.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

Obviously.

Without him, WWE dies. He's the greatest ever. He has no peers, no equals, no people who are even on the level below him. He's the pinnacle of wrestling.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

stone cold is da GOAT


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

Both Rock and Stone Cold are GOATs. Naming one guy is pretty hard. We could say John Cena is the most important guy in the history of WWE after all it's because of John the ratings are shit and wrestling isn't cool anymore. And "most important" doesn't mean "Greatest of all time".


----------



## wjd1989

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

In terms of Raw, Vince is spot on.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Obviously.
> 
> Without him, WWE dies. He's the greatest ever. He has no peers, no equals, no people who are even on the level below him. He's the pinnacle of wrestling.


True
It would have helped if u came in Austin vs Rock thread,I was literally fighting a lone battle


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

Steve Austin is the most important person RAW has ever had. He saved the company when it was dying on it's ass. There is no doubt. 

This will just turn into another mark war between Rock fans and Austin fans.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> True
> It would have helped if u came in Austin vs Rock thread,I was literally fighting a lone battle


Oh dear GAWD.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*



WWCturbo said:


> Both Rock and Stone Cold are GOATs. Naming one guy is pretty hard. We could say John Cena is the most important guy in the history of WWE after all it's because of John the ratings are shit and wrestling isn't cool anymore. And "most important" doesn't mean "Greatest of all time".


Cena is the only draw in last ten years.
Compare a guy to his contemporaries only.


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

This is true. Stone Cold saved the company. The Rock only followed his footsteps.


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

I think that the Rock is the bigger star atm given his entire portfolio, but if you're talking about who was the most important wrestler in the history of RAW, that would be Stone Cold Steve Austin without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> True
> It would have helped if u came in Austin vs Rock thread,I was literally fighting a lone battle


I was in it, but I don't care enough to have long winded debates about the past. I'm more focused on the future, the past is over. Rock marks can keep their delusions and Austin will still be the best regardless of the debate.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

I can't argue with Vince here. He speaks the truth.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*

You cant argue with the facts if it wasn't for the Ausin and Mcmahon feud ,we probably would be watching wcw now and wwe would have fallen instead.


----------



## TheRainKing

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Obviously.
> 
> Without him, WWE dies. He's the greatest ever. He has no peers, no equals, no people who are even on the level below him. He's the pinnacle of wrestling.


Yep, and he is also responsible for the the air we breath. :shaq

It's amazing what the WWE's propaganda does to peoples opinions.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*



blarg_ said:


> I think that the Rock is the bigger star atm given his entire portfolio, but if you're talking about who was the most important wrestler in the history of RAW, that would be Stone Cold Steve Austin without a shadow of a doubt.


Nicely put


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Vince Mcmahon Says Stone Cold The Most Important Wrestler In Raw History*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I was in it, but I don't care enough to have long winded debates about the past. I'm more focused on the future, the past is over. Rock marks can keep their delusions and Austin will still be the best regardless of the debate.


I have been in several 'Rock vs. Austin' discussion topics as well, but I do agree that continuously responding in all is useless. Both Rock and Austin have had a HUGE impact on the business, and there always will be fans on 'both camps', and rightfully so. Just like I said in all those previous threads, I prefer The Rock above Austin in any way, and I stand by the fact that he's the bigger all round superstar. That has nothing to do with a 'delusion', it's just another opinion from fans. I also could call your preference on Austin over Rock delusional, but I won't because it's an opinion on who you as a fan like. But like I said before, in my opinion The Rock IS the biggest superstar and I prefer him over Austin in any way. Plus, let's not forget Hulk Hogan. Hogan's also a bigger superstar than Austin, but The Rock has more main stream appeal (outside the wrestling business as well).


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm going to add an odd prediction. I think Kofi will join with A.W in this episose.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



JoseBxNYC said:


> I'm going to add an odd prediction. I think Kofi will join with A.W in this episose.


If this is on the way to creating a new Nation of Domination then I will support it wholeheartedly. Add Mark Henry, and a debuting Big E Langston, and we'll have a sick stable.

Kofi or even Abe (if he brushes up on his wrestling skills) will obviously be the rising star of the group but everything else will work out well!


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

You would be watching Nitro on Monday nights if it wasn't for Austin.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

One week away. Can't wait!

Tonight is gona be mostly filler and probably be crap especially when cena is giving his cringeworthy speech.

No way I'm staying up for raw after MITB last night.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Can't wait for all the hype for this show on Raw tonight lol. Just a week away!! I can't wait.


----------



## TheRainKing

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I can't believe people are buying this 1000th show crap.

Am I the only one who is expecting a mediocre show with lots of poor comedy?

Seriously, how many times have WWE hyped something up and then delivered a turd. I wouldn't get my hopes up if I were you.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in for the love of god make that happen!!!!!! Cena hogs the spolight too much and him being champion again would be suicidal for WWE. Cena needs to stay the hell away from the title


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

I have gotten to the point where I don't care if Cena has the WWE title anymore b/c it just doesn't matter. Cena is so far above the WWE title it doesn;t matter if he holds it or not.


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

Who cares he's going to win the title again regardless, geez would people just shut the hell up about it already?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

hes at the rock level were he doesnt need the title hes still gonna be the top guy no matter what the title is just a plaything for him now


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

The WWE title does not even matter anymore. Might as well give the title to Cena since he always main eventing and being the main focus of the show.


----------



## Derrick Rose

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

I miss the days when the title mattered...


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

Agreed with OP. Cena as he is, is already horrible and him being Champion AGAIN wouldn't only make Cena even more annoying, but also would be bad for the business in general.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

his troll smile will be EPIC and when someone comes down to challenge him for the title he'll smile some more and say lets do this.......buuuuuuuuuuuuuut it would be funny if the Rock beats CM PUNK for the belt and CENA bashes the rock over the head with it beating the rock immediately after, lol.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

With CM Punk's current title run, the WWE has proven me that the WWE championship doesn't mean a thing anymore. So, another title reign for Cena would change nothing to the current product, as he is still closing the shows and getting the same exposure as if he was the WWE champion.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

Of course they give the MiTB contract to the very last guy who needed it.


----------



## 777

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

It sure would be an interesting twist if Cena were unsuccessful with his cash in.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Anyone wreckin some of the wrestlers will use their old school themes like on old school RAW I know its not old school but too see Triple H to come out to my time would be the height of markdom for me.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

Cena as champion, _this_ version of Cena as champion honest to God has the potential to drive me away until the RTWM. I just can't do it. I can't deal with his redundant and stale bullshit anymore and not only that, because he's champion they won't invest any effort into anything else so it really will become Cena and Friends. I've just had enough and his eventual title win has the potential to tip me over the edge it really does. I just can't fucking stand him anymore.


----------



## Mr. C

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

John Cena cashes in.
CM Punk gets himself disqualified by hitting Cena with a chair. Cena wins, Punk keeps the title.

Punk comes out to explain his actions. Cena comes out and says he wants a rematch. Punk says he has to earn it. That night, he costs Cena a #1 contender’s match.

I could definitely see Punk turning heel in time for his match against Stone Cold Steve Austin at WrestleMania 29.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



TheWFEffect said:


> Anyone wreckin some of the wrestlers will use their old school themes like on old school RAW I know its not old school but *to see Triple H to come out to my time would be the height of markdom for me*.


If this ever happened I would automatically forgive WWE all their sins for eternity.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



Starbuck said:


> Cena as champion, _this_ version of Cena as champion honest to God has the potential to drive me away until the RTWM. I just can't do it. I can't deal with his redundant and stale bullshit anymore and not only that, because he's champion they won't invest any effort into anything else so it really will become Cena and Friends. I've just had enough and his eventual title win has the potential to tip me over the edge it really does. I just can't fucking stand him anymore.


I agree it would really show what WWE thinks of the rest of their roster once Cena beats Punk for the WWE Championship. They really don't trust anyone to stand side by side with Cena in the company because of corporate reasons pretty much. Cena is the on;y guy that can protect and sell the image WWE has been trying to create with the Be A Star anti-bullying campaign as well as their attempt to write shows for the young social media demographic.


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I gotta question for you guy's, do you guys think Triple H will hog a good amount of this 1000th Raw? He seem's to hog alotta the attention on big stuff/matches/shows. Like the 15th anniversary etc. I don't know just wondering what do you guys think?


----------



## Fire at Heart

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

Who cares ! The wwe title dosen't mean shit, the current champion is one of the longest reigning ever yet the wwe has managed to still devalue the belt and treat it like mid card title. It's official even the world titles have become meaningless congrats wwe. Cena could win 30 wwe titles for all i care the belt means nothing.


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



Mr. C said:


> John Cena cashes in.
> CM Punk gets himself disqualified by hitting Cena with a chair. Cena wins, Punk keeps the title.
> 
> Punk comes out to explain his actions. Cena comes out and says he wants a rematch. Punk says he has to earn it. That night, he costs Cena a #1 contender’s match.
> 
> I could definitely see Punk turning heel in time for his match against Stone Cold Steve Austin at WrestleMania 29.




Why would CM Punk who is a a face who thrieve's on competition lower himself to get himself DQ'ed on purpose, unless he is turing heel.


----------



## Dark_Link

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

I want him to win the wwe title because I know it will piss off the IWC. The IWC will rage until he lose the belt then rage again when he's back hogging the spotlight.
Epic.

Cena holding the title with that fuck you iwc troll smile on his face is epic. And im not even a fan of the dude.

Plus he makes me cash because i always bet on him.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



bigdog40 said:


> Why would CM Punk who is a a face who thrieve's on competition lower himself to get himself DQ'ed on purpose, unless he is turing heel.


At this point Cena should beat Punk faster then Diesel beat Bob Backlund in 1994. Just get it over with.


----------



## Mr. C

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



bigdog40 said:


> Why would CM Punk who is a a face who thrieve's on competition lower himself to get himself DQ'ed on purpose, *unless he is turing heel*.


Did you not read the part after that where I stated that I could definitely see Punk turning heel for his match against Austin?


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Won't work. I think there's some angle with him and Michaels with Lesnar beating the shit out of Michaels. No way Michaels and HHH are gonna be in comedy mode with Lesnar there LIVE and them needing to make the best out of a LIVE appearance from him.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Nabz™ said:


> I gotta question for you guy's, do you guys think Triple H will hog a good amount of this 1000th Raw? He seem's to hog alotta the attention on big stuff/matches/shows. Like the 15th anniversary etc. I don't know just wondering what do you guys think?


He was involved in a McMahon Family segment, a DX segment and an Evolution segment, 3 things he has played a central role in over the years on Raw. It's the impact he made. They couldn't do those segment and _not_ have him involved. I'd hardly call that hogging the spotlight. 

For this show I think 2/3 appearances will be the max. I imagine he'll come out with Vince/Steph if they show up, then with HBK in DX and with Lesnar but I think the latter 2 will be combined.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

OP, I think you made a mistake.

The topic you were trying to create is "Maria hates Ryback!"


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I personally hope to see HHH once and just once.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Bret Hart and The Rock face to face. Undertaker/Austin segment. Lolz just put all of them in the ring dammit


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

What realistically will be the final segment? Brock-HHH to build towards SS or a "celebratory" segment with everyone in the ring? I know the show goes on after this episode but it would be cool to finish it with all the guys like Taker, Austin, Bret, Rock, Vince, HBK, HHH, Cena (as much as I dislike him he has to be there) etc. in the ring


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



Trifektah said:


> Of course they give the MiTB contract to the very last guy who needed it.



Miz only came back last night and already won a MITB contract. Jericho could be leaving any day to tour with Fozzy for all we know. People would have bitched to no end if Big Show or Kane won it. Add to a fact that it was a FORMER WWE CHAMPIONS MITB ladder match made it far too obvious that Cena was going to retain.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

Want the belt to matter?

#1 - Unify the titles
#2 - Have champions hold the belt for minimum 6 months before they lose the belt. 
#3 - Have actual heavyweights hold the belt. The lightweights should go play ay the IC level

That simple.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

Not to be 'Mr Kayfabe' and honestly, I don't really give a fuck, but does anyone else think it's pretty funny that this year, the angle is that Cena has to win MITB to get his title shot against Punk, but this time last year, Cena was given the most randomest of title shots to Rey Mysterio who had just won a tournament for the vacant WWE title?

I just find that pretty stupid to be honest. But still, I don't entirely mind Cena winning MITB and I don't particularly mind him being in the WWE title scene again. He's been out of it for a long time now, so there's no reason why he can't come back in for a while.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



nba2k10 said:


> Bret Hart and The Rock face to face. Undertaker/Austin segment. Lolz just put all of them in the ring dammit


Why waste the Rock with Bret?


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

Good logic.

I can't take it - He must lose then. 

I can take him being champ for next 10 years, what now? He should be WWE champ for 10 years when he cashes in...


OH, IT's KK FAN AGAIN


----------



## hazuki

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Green Light said:


> What realistically will be the final segment? Brock-HHH to build towards SS or a "celebratory" segment with everyone in the ring? I know the show goes on after this episode but it would be cool to finish it with all the guys like Taker, Austin, Bret, Rock, Vince, HBK, HHH, Cena (as much as I dislike him he has to be there) etc. in the ring


Some sort of brawl between the new guys and the old guys triggered by Punk/The Rock :mark:


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Why waste the Rock with Bret?


Well they really never had any interactions, but who knows I would love to see everyone in the ring


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

There's no question about Austin being the most important wrestler in Raw's history. He turned the tide, he was the WWE's George Washington, the Cincinnatus, the indispensable man. Without him, the Monday Night Wars remain a stalemate at best for WWE, but here's the thing; without him, it's not outrageous to suggest WCW would have simply won the Monday Night Wars altogether. He is what turned the tide, most chiefly, most decisively. DX, Rock and Foley, etceteras all came a bit later... As an aside, technically DX in its original incarnation was actually hot at around the same time Austin was hot, but not hot _like_ Austin was hot, if you catch my drift... Babyface DX with Trips, X-Pac and the Outlaws provided something of a supporting buttress for Austin at the top while Undertaker/Kane also stoked flames of interest at the side but it was primarily Austin who turned the tide, and once Vince McMahon was thrown into the (a) storyline of the company with Austin, that was when they took off for good. Austin's supernova-like run in 1998 was mind-bogglingly, monstrously huge and made him the biggest star pro wrestling had seen since Hulk Hogan. Rock went on to later become an even bigger star (though that happened considerably later) but if I were Rock, I'd still be thankful to Austin for being so instrumental in creating the conditions for that to happen. Rock is a damned worldwide-known movie star today, he blows Austin away in star power and import for the business and industry, but Rock's mega-stardom gestated within a product largely, directly shaped by Austin at the very top.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



Freeloader said:


> Want the belt to matter?
> 
> #1 - Unify the titles
> #2 - Have champions hold the belt for minimum 6 months before they lose the belt.
> #3 - *Have actual heavyweights hold the belt. The lightweights should go play ay the IC level*
> 
> That simple.


God this argument is so over played. Enjoy your WWE title scene only involving Cena, Orton, Sheamus, Big Show, Kane, and Henry then.

If you want the "simple" fix, its just simply treat the belt like it matters, no matter who holds it. But at this point the WWE has let Cena being bigger than any title so out of control not sure how they come back from that.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I say ya slap a TV14 rating on Raw 1000 and let the show flow like old times. If your gonna have SCSA there, why let him be limited? Sure he still does the middle finger and cusses a little bit but things just seem so limited in PG and why make Raw 1000 feel limited? We dont want a bunch of comedy segments for the kids Raw 1000 isnt about the fucking kids, a great deal of it is about the ATTITUDE ERA. Triple H said it best, thats when the business was at its peak. 

It feels sort of awkward now when the superstars look back on their favorite RAW moments. I remember seeing Taker throwing Manking off the cell and through the cell on one of those promos, I was like WOW they really show that? When this show is over I bet its gonna make a lotta people think WOW look how garbage wrestling has gotten... Its funny how they show the best moments of RAW every week and you think DAMN nearly all of them were from the old days when it was great. What would be the best RAW moment from here recently? The Rock returning and blowing the roof off the bulding hahah? John Cena returning to RAW after a week off? lol hahaha


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I remember hearing this every Monday night and being super hyped up. They should play this song at least once next week


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Green Light said:


> What realistically will be the final segment? Brock-HHH to build towards SS or a "celebratory" segment with everyone in the ring? I know the show goes on after this episode but it would be cool to finish it with all the guys like Taker, Austin, Bret, Rock, Vince, HBK, HHH, Cena (as much as I dislike him he has to be there) etc. in the ring


Neither. It'll be Punk/Rock/Cena.

I expect the celebratory/nostalgic segment to open the show, DX and Lesnar to be in the middle, and Punk/Rock/Cena to close it out.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Clique said:


> I remember hearing this every Monday night and being super hyped up. They should play this song at least once next week


This + JR = GOLD


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Clique said:


> I remember hearing this every Monday night and being super hyped up. They should play this song at least once next week


Oh how I missed that intro, you brought back memories mate lol.

My favorite raw intro ever.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Hopefully WWE doesn't announce the main ones in attendance. I know its over the net but there is still some surprise value without it being announced on TV. They did that shit back in 2007 and it felt like they were trying to do a last minute pop for ratings.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

I tend to ignore Cena's existence now... so dont really care..... If he main events with someone like laurinitas or big show then as far as im concerned whatever match that came before was the mainevent


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

Today at 9/8c John Cena comes out the closet!!! Now he will really have to rise above the hate!!


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



Bl0ndie said:


> *I tend to ignore Cena's existence now... *so dont really care..... If he main events with someone like laurinitas or big show then as far as im concerned whatever match that came before was the mainevent


So you watch 10 minutes of RAW every monday, nice.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Oh wow how stupid glad I wasnt watching back then lol! We all know the majors like Taker/SC will be there but its stupid to advertise it. I guess to them though its not stupid im sure it spikes ratings a bit. Gotta be thousands of people who dont watch anymore but would love to see RAW 1000 for nostalgia and DONT EVEN KNOW ABOUT IT.


----------



## 1illmatic

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

I really don't see what's so bad about Cena?


----------



## Brock

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

For some reason, im in glass half empty mode for this, I just hope wwe don't fuck it up like most things nowadays...


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



1illmatic said:


> I really don't see what's so bad about Cena?


People bandwagon everyone who is new to the scene & tries to get pushed, when he gets the push they want they turn on him and find new IWC favorite, that's what happened to John Cena long time ago, they turned on him just like they will on Punk, Bryan, Ziggler, Sandow, Rhodes etc... and list goes on.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

It's clear as day that the interesting storyline to play with here is Cena opting for an "honorable, prearranged cash-in" and losing. Preferably, losing clean. 

Having him simply cash in and win would be stultifyingly boring and dull. 

Cena going after Punk's championship and losing? Maybe even losing in two matches (if the Raw 1,0000 hosts the first MITB-dictated opportunity with The Rock watching and Summerslam hosts the rematch with Cena getting one more chance and then losing again)? Suddenly you have the chance to make Cena interesting again, like post-Wrestlemania, pre-Extreme Rules. That is the angle they should run with. It's simple. Rock wants the WWE Championship. Cena wants to avenge his loss to The Rock at Wrestlemania (even though you wouldn't know that this plagues him any thanks to vanquishing Lesnar and everything since then, but okay). Cena sees his chance to defeat The Rock by taking the WWE Championship from Punk. Punk doesn't want to lose his WWE Championship. A halfway competent writer could create gold with this. A sane "executive producer/show-runner" (which Vince fundamentally is when it comes to WWE) would see the potential staring him in the face. This is why I'm rather certain it won't be happening. 

It's like when Cena was facing Barrett at Hell in a Cell 2010. On one hand, you could have booked him to defeat Barrett cleanly and crush Nexus with no fanfare or drama, in anti-climactic fashion to wrap up the angle and kill it dead. Or, you could have Cena screwed and forced to join the group he despised more than any other stable, becoming Barrett's servant in the process. Obviously, one path is foolish, the other holds great potential. 

Of course, even when they make the right turn in the road, they typically end up crashing the car in a ditch a few miles later anyway. Still waiting for that one ultra-hot, twisty, curvy, engrossing angle to be capped off at the end in grand style rather than sputtering to a slow, agonizing death or simply have no payoff whatsoever or some combination of both.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in for the love of god make that happen!!!!!! Cena hogs the spolight too much and him being champion again would be suicidal for WWE. Cena needs to stay the hell away from the title


This is by far the smartest thing KKF has ever said.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Hopefully WWE doesn't announce the main ones in attendance. I know its over the net but there is still some surprise value without it being announced on TV. They did that shit back in 2007 and it felt like they were trying to do a last minute pop for ratings.


Agreed but they already did with the commercials of Rock, Brock and DX. Besides, it's important for them to gain big momentum for the 3 hours concept because we all know how dreadful it's going to be. 

As for the closing segment, it's Rock announcing that he's entering the Rumble, then closing with Austin and Vince OR Brock's answer for Summerslam because that storyline continues the next week.



Clique said:


> I remember hearing this every Monday night and being super hyped up. They should play this song at least once next week


Classic. This is a must.


----------



## youssef123

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

The title means nothing anyway with the horrible reign of CM Punk, but i agree with the OP, i don't want Cena in the title picture !


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in for the love of god make that happen!!!!!! Cena hogs the spolight too much and him being champion again would be suicidal for WWE. Cena needs to stay the hell away from the title


of all the things you probably take, K2 Fan, I think you can handle another Cena reign.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

The way WWE has treated the WWE title since Punk won it, Its the WWE title that needs Cena to restore its prestige rather than the other way around. WWE title has no meaning to it and its just a useless prop anyways. Atleast being back in the mainevent will give it some meaning. I honestly dont mind Cena winning the title. With or without the title, Cena will always be treated as a champion.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

The only way I accept Cena as the MITB winner is if he is the first person to cash in and lose the match. It won't dent Cena because it's John Cena and it helps CM Punk more if he is the first to retain the championship in a MITB cash in.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



The Winning One™ said:


> The only way I accept Cena as the MITB winner is if he is the first person to cash in and lose the match. It won't dent Cena because it's John Cena and it helps CM Punk more if he is the first to retain the championship in a MITB cash in.


Exactly.

They can finally use a storyline to put Punk over during his incredibly long WWE Championship reign rather than have him merely go over guys who are unmistakably beneath him in WWE's jungle.

It needs to happen.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Why aren't they advertising Austin?.. He has to be there, there is no big Raw celebration without the team leader.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

Not only does it need to happen but has to happen, with the reasons you already stated DesoRow. That way, when the fall kicks in, Cena will be chasing Rock for a potential rematch at Mania and Brock and Punk could be the feud that is for the WWE Championship in the fall once Brock hopefully finishes off HHH at Summerslam.

If it was my ideal booking, Wrestlemania 29 would be looking like:

John Cena vs. The Rock II: The Rematch of the Year
CM Punk vs. Triple H for the WWE Championship
The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: Lesnar's Career vs. Taker's Streak
Sheamus vs. Randy Orton for the World Heavyweight Championship
Chris Jericho vs. Daniel Bryan in a Submission match

From what I can make of it from MITB last night, that is how I would make the card look like. Would be the best Maina card in YEARS.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



DesolationRow said:


> Exactly.
> 
> They can finally use a storyline to put Punk over during his incredibly long WWE Championship reign rather than have him merely go over guys who are unmistakably beneath him in WWE's jungle.
> 
> It needs to happen.


It won't happen Benoit's name has a better chance of being mention then Punk beating Cena again. WWE's biggest job is to make Cena look good over everyone else in the company. When Cena cashes in he will beat Punk no questions asked.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

Don't sell yourself short. He isn't 2010 Punk where he;s jobbing to everyone and their mother. He could be Cena clean but it's the top brass of the company who possibly won't allow it to happen.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



Hades1313 said:


> This is by far the smartest thing KKF has ever said.


Thank you  also I have actually said other decent post in the past



You're Pretty Good said:


> of all the things you probably take, K2 Fan, I think you can handle another Cena reign.


Im not joking I really cant take another Cena title reign this guy is god damn annoying and him getting back the WWE title would piss me off. New, young talent deserve to have the WWE title not John Cena


----------



## CC91

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



zkorejo said:


> Why aren't they advertising Austin?.. He has to be there, there is no big Raw celebration without the team leader.


Rock & Lesnar are going to be there, so I dont think theres any point announcing anymore talent


----------



## TripleG

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

There are only three times where I took a break from Raw, citing that "I can't watch this....I just can't". 

One of those times was Cena's ungodly long reign in 2007. 

So I have to say, the idea of Cena winning the title again does not enthrall me.


----------



## virus21

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

Good thing I have my red ring handy incase Cena wins the title again.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



The Winning One™ said:


> Not only does it need to happen but has to happen, with the reasons you already stated DesoRow. That way, when the fall kicks in, Cena will be chasing Rock for a potential rematch at Mania and Brock and Punk could be the feud that is for the WWE Championship in the fall once Brock hopefully finishes off HHH at Summerslam.
> 
> If it was my ideal booking, Wrestlemania 29 would be looking like:
> 
> John Cena vs. The Rock II: The Rematch of the Year
> CM Punk vs. Triple H for the WWE Championship
> The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: Lesnar's Career vs. Taker's Streak
> Sheamus vs. Randy Orton for the World Heavyweight Championship
> Chris Jericho vs. Daniel Bryan in a Submission match
> 
> From what I can make of it from MITB last night, that is how I would make the card look like. Would be the best Maina card in YEARS.


That card looks brilliant. Throw in Sin Cara/Rey Mysterio and I'm thinking logically Ryback/Big Show with The Miz, Ziggler, Del Rio, Rhodes, Barrett, Sandow and Kane all somewhere in there and you have yourself a card that demands to be seen. Don't think Lesnar's career will be on the line, but otherwise, I could see all of that happening... I _do_ think Rock/Cena II gets the title as its centerpiece, though, and with that in mind Punk/Triple H--were it to happen at all--would be titleless but it could still be a big deal for Punk if well-executed (meaning, very different from their Night of Champions 2011 angle, ha).



The Hardcore Show said:


> It won't happen Benoit's name has a better chance of being mention then Punk beating Cena again. WWE's biggest job is to make Cena look good over everyone else in the company. When Cena cashes in he will beat Punk no questions asked.


You might be right. I don't know. It's very difficult to surmise where WWE is going at the moment. _But_ I'm going to read some tea leaves and say that because Punk's DVD is coming out in September, and the video game coming out soon has him all over it, and that, even at this point, Vince McMahon still tends to try to "pay people back" for services rendered (Ziggler becoming your new Mr. Money in the Bank was the latest such gesture in my view), I really do think that they're going to at least give Punk something that can serve as the cornerstone of this entire reign in the future. It creates so much more drama and intrigue if Cena fails to cash in, and finds himself struggling to get back to the top, than it does if he simply blows through Punk and ends up smiling on the other side waiting for The Rock. Granted, we've seen WWE do some crazily inexplicable things but for some reason I'm remaining optimistic here. Welp, probably a big mistake.



The Winning One™ said:


> Don't sell yourself short. He isn't 2010 Punk where he;s jobbing to everyone and their mother. He could be Cena clean but it's the top brass of the company who possibly won't allow it to happen.


I agree that a match between Cena and Punk today holds more possibilities than ever before. This is clearly a much stronger, more powerful Punk than the Punk Cena faced even one year ago. 

And for that matter, Sheamus/Cena is a match-up in the future that will be honestly hard to call. 

People can say what they want about WWE in general at the moment, and the lackluster array of heels we have, overall, but they still get the job done in building true top-tier babyfaces up to be beasts when they really, really want to, and CM Punk and Sheamus are both examples of that in mid-2012. A fatal fourway between Sheamus, Orton, Punk and Cena around Survivor Series time this year, let's say, would probably have to go 45 minutes or better to be realistic because Punk and Sheamus have indeed proven themselves to be, in strictly black and white booking terminology from WWE's end, legitimate. It's just that they both need their reigns capped off with strong event matches in which they go over the established star from yesterday: Cena for Punk, Orton for Sheamus.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



zkorejo said:


> Why aren't they advertising Austin?.. He has to be there, there is no big Raw celebration without the team leader.


I think they want a couple surprises like Taker and Austin. They already advertised DX, Lensar, and Rock. I don't think announcing Austin would really bring in any more viewers. Plus I think most people expect he's gonna be there.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

If Cena wins the title I may switch off


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Clique said:


> I remember hearing this every Monday night and being super hyped up. They should play this song at least once next week


That moment when FINALLY! It was time for RAW to start






Just the intro would make me mark out!


----------



## Alex Wright

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



DesolationRow said:


> People can say what they want about WWE in general at the moment, and the lackluster array of heels we have, overall, but they still get the job done in building true top-tier babyfaces up to be beasts when they really, really want to, and CM Punk and Sheamus are both examples of that in mid-2012. A fatal fourway between Sheamus, Orton, Punk and Cena around Survivor Series time this year, let's say, would probably have to go 45 minutes or better to be realistic because Punk and Sheamus have indeed proven themselves to be, in strictly black and white booking terminology from WWE's end, legitimate. It's just that they both need their reigns capped off with strong event matches in which they go over the established star from yesterday: Cena for Punk, Orton for Sheamus.


I am not so certain about your call on Sheamus, because he has the booking of a top babyface main eventer, but he does not get the reaction that Punk or Cena are getting. When Punk and Bryan faced off the arena was almost completely behind Punk. When Bryan and Sheamus faced off the audience was split in half at best. And in a matchup with another top babyface WWE can not award him a win, because he would immediatly be recognized as the heel by the audience.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If Taker isn't there next Monday it will be a shame.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

D-Bry and AJ's wedding is gonna be at the 1000th episode. Awesome!


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Carcass said:


> D-Bry and AJ's wedding is gonna be at the 1000th episode. Awesome!


So, who will be playing wedding crasher next week? Punk, Kane, Eve? Or AJ embarrasses Bryan and runs off with someone else?


----------



## raz0rz

*The Rock just tweeted this*

@TheRock: My 1st @WWE Championship & original title of the Attitude Era. In one week - Boots 2 Asses #RAW1000 http://t.co/9RNZisvy

Any idea what's he hinting at? Maybe he's bringing back the AE belt?

Sent from my HTC One X using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Punk is no longer in this terrible angle, thankfully. And now, I couldn't care less what happens with Bryan and AJ next week.

It is odd they haven't advertised Austin, but I'm glad. It's better to keep him as a surprise.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



> Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock
> My 1st @WWE Championship & original title of the Attitude Era. In one week - Boots 2 Asses #RAW1000


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: The Rock just tweeted this*

:mark:


----------



## randyorton8

*Re: The Rock just tweeted this*

cena will say tonight he is cashing in the money in the bank at summerslam and he will hold on to it till wrestlemania 29 where he will face the rock in a rematch if the rock wants the title he has to take it from cena


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: The Rock just tweeted this*

WWF logo FTW :mark

WWE won't get any flag for this from the panda company right ? if so then lol at the people's botch 

seriously i'd fucking mark out if he bought the belt with him next week (it's gonna be without the logo of course)


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: The Rock just tweeted this*

Interesting.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Rock not wasting any time.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

That Rock/Punk/Cena segment next week is going to be fucking great.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: The Rock just tweeted this*

WWF logo? Awesome. But he needs to bring this belt:


----------



## Isuzu

*DX Reunion Makes No Sense*

Same night when brock comfronts HHH. Does this mean brock wont break HHH face?


----------



## checkcola

*Re: DX Reunion Makes No Sense*

I could see Brock taking out HBK doing the night to put some easy heat on him.


----------



## Until May

*Re: DX Reunion Makes No Sense*

Im not sure I am connecting the topic title to what your asking?


----------



## Isuzu

*Re: DX Reunion Makes No Sense*



Until May said:


> Im not sure I am connecting the topic title to what your asking?


One minute he will have to act serious to face Brock and next minute he will have to act like a juvenile idiot.


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: The Rock just tweeted this*

The Rocks bull belt is SICKKK!


----------



## Redrox

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

That's why the DX reunion is starting the show, by the time Brock comes out, there will be a different feel. I'm pumped for Raw 1000!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Redrox said:


> That's why the DX reunion is starting the show, by the time Brock comes out, there will be a different feel. I'm pumped for Raw 1000!


DX reunion is starting the show so people tune-in at 8 pm and start getting used to the new start time.


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I hope Big Show interferes next week or something it would ruin if Cena wins again. Boring ass times once again. Also it's quite obvious from what Big Show was saying we are going to see the new wwe title belt next week. Just hope Cena doesnt leave with the WWE title.

Also wanted to add I asked earlier if you guys thought Triple H hogs or takes up the spotlight on big shows or moments. Well well well he's part of starting of the show. Smh.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

- Rock's return 

- Punk vs Cena for the WWE title 

- DX reunion and Brock being there to continue the feud 

- AJ and Bryan's wedding 

- The new GM to be announced 

- new title design (judging by Big Show's hints and Rock's tweet)

- Bret Hart , Mick Foley and probably other legends like Steve Austin and Undertaker will make an appearance 



we're on the verge of a legendary night folks, even if the last two don't happen (which i reeeeaaaaally hope they do)


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Pumped for next week the show is stacked. But fearful of Cena winning.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

This show is completely stacked. This is going to be awesome, well should be.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The most staked show I've ever seen. Hoping that they deliver. Cena/Punk should be great, I just fear the likeliest outcome.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If there's a new belt design, it better be good. Even though it would be really hard to design one worse than the current one.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

For anyone who haven't seen it, WWE has uploaded the very first Monday Night Raw on Youtube in celebration of the upcoming 1000 raw episode: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS4o4ldqPGk&feature=plcp


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If Rock brings out that belt, and Punk comes out with his... You can't help but just laugh at the comparison. :lol


----------



## Isuzu

*What About The Undertaker*

Do you think he costs Cena the title next week?


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I wanna see the raw that got them the shittiest rating which made Vince go with Russo.

Thanks for the link Necramonium


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: What About The Undertaker*

What would be the point?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> That Rock/Punk/Cena segment next week is going to be fucking great.


I would love to see a Triple Threat.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: What About The Undertaker*



Isuzu said:


> Do you think he costs Cena the title next week?


Why? Did Cena try to bang Michelle McCool too?


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: What About The Undertaker*

Why would he do that?


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: What About The Undertaker*



Isuzu said:


> Do you think he costs Cena the title next week?


Do you have a stupid brain?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: What About The Undertaker*

loltherandomness.

I mean, I guess to start Taker/Cena for WM29... which I'm not for at all since I want that for WM30.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

*Re: What About The Undertaker*

I could see the Rock costing Cena more then the Undertaker


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Punkholic said:


> If there's a new belt design, it better be good. Even though it would be really hard to design one worse than the current one.


There is already a leaked photo of some plate of the belt dont know if its the center or something. but it's worse.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: What About The Undertaker*

It would be no logic in having Taker cost Cena the match, especially if Taker won't be around much to explain his actions.

Only way I see Taker involved in anything is if they call him out, maybe even in the Brock/HHH segment, possibly setting them up for WM.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I don't see anyway that The Rock DOESN'T get involved in Punk/Cena next week.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Call me crazy but Swagger showed more strenght than Ryback.


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Im looking forward to this huge event


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I have a feeling D-Bry is gonna be the one facing Christian next week. It's why they're having him and AJ on the peep show on this week's SD.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

i will actually be tuning in next week for the first time... in well... ages.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Dean Ambrose is probably debuting next week. Watch him interrupt Foley while he announces he will be GM.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I don't see Ambrose debuting. :/


----------



## hazuki

*Re: The Rock just tweeted this*



randyorton8 said:


> cena will say tonight he is cashing in the money in the bank at summerslam and he will hold on to it till wrestlemania 29 where he will face the rock in a rematch if the rock wants the title he has to take it from cena


Oh god.. this could actually happen


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: What About The Undertaker*

I think Undertaker costing Cena the title is very far fetched, but I do think Undertaker should be part of the 1,000th episode.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Will Stone Cold be there? It sucked if he doesnt show


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Edit, wrong thread.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: What About The Undertaker*

Wouldn't make any sense. Taker has yet to be advertised but I still see him making a return on the show.


----------



## syrusriddick

*Re: What About The Undertaker*

It would be nice if Wade cost him to start a feud with punk over the belt with their unfinished business and all. Perfect way to get cena out of the title picture and put wade in.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Anyone else think Christian's IC match will be one of his former rivals? Not sure who, but I think it's someone from the Attitude Era.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



#Mark said:


> Anyone else think Christian's IC match will be one of his former rivals? Not sure who, but I think it's someone from the Attitude Era.


Maybe it's Gangrel?


----------



## Kaneniteforever

*Re: What About The Undertaker*

I'd much rather, and I think everybody would mark out like crazy, there is gonna be the DX reunion.. Imagine a Brothers Of Destruction reunion aswell for 1000th Raw. I'd go crazy in awesomeness.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

*Re: What About The Undertaker*

Why in the blue hell would he cost Cena the title? It would be nonsensical and ridiculous for him to show up on RAW just to do that.

Not saying I'd like to see Cena with the title yet again, but still...


----------



## Isuzu

*Re: What About The Undertaker*



PricelessDamnation said:


> Why in the blue hell would he cost Cena the title? It would be nonsensical and ridiculous for him to show up on RAW just to do that.


Because we all hate Cena and Taker is the only one Cena wouldnt be allowed to get over on.


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

@CMPunk

"Next week I make history. @JohnCena will be the first person to cash in his MITB contract and lose. Big match. Can't wait." 

Interesting....


----------



## HEELBellaArmy

*Re: What About The Undertaker*



Isuzu said:


> Do you think he costs Cena the title next week?


WHY?? would the Undertaker do that. And Cena is becoming champion next week.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I hope Austin gets involved in this Rocky/Cena/Punk angle.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I don't expect any young guys on the show unless the make a new generation vs old generation battle royal


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



CMojicaAce said:


> @CMPunk
> 
> "Next week I make history. @JohnCena will be the first person to cash in his MITB contract and lose. Big match. Can't wait."
> 
> Interesting....


Do you expect him to say that hes gonna lose?


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Punk turns heel by getting intentionally disqualified? I could see that.


----------



## Isuzu

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Cant wait to see theUltimate Warrior again. I wonder what he looks like after all these years


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Anybody thinks Batista will be there?


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I just hope Cena DOESNT win the title. This shit would be the ultimate dick-sucking of Cena and the biggest slap in the face to fans of the business for years.


----------



## METTY

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Isuzu said:


> Cant wait to see theUltimate Warrior again. I wonder what he looks like after all these years


Yeah, that's not going to happen...


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



#Mark said:


> Anyone else think Christian's IC match will be one of his former rivals? Not sure who, but I think it's someone from the Attitude Era.


I think it will be Four Way or Six Pack Challenge


----------



## Alim

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Well... can't have the 1000th episode of Raw without a wedding, the infamous segment where almost nothing goes right for the people getting married.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*


----------



## 20083

*One thing you'd to see at Raw 1000*

Okay, so imagine Vince McMahon calls you up and says they've decided to call a random house and allow a random fan to make *one* booking/writing decision for the Raw's 1000th episode.

(I know, realistic!)

What's the one thing you'd really like to add in there. Go ahead, this is purely for fun. 

It can be really anything from 'I want to be sure that Brodus Clay appears and dances for 10 straight minutes' to 'I want Austin to come out and stun everybody and sign the new GM's contract and start an epic feud with Punk, where Austin is now the authority and Punk is the anti-establishment hero' to 'I want Heath Slater to lose a hair vs hair match against AJ'. Really, let's take a break from the bashing and arguing and just be creative and have fun.

I'll start: Punk, Cena, Ziggler, whoever be the champion, I'd change the WWE title design!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: One thing you'd to see at Raw 1000*

Shawn Michaels vs. Daniel Bryan and have it go at least 20 minutes.


----------



## IraGoldberg

*Re: One thing you'd to see at Raw 1000*

Id have austin come out to a huge pop from the crowd.. Cena walksout. And delivers a AA.. Grabs some beery and dumps them on Austin... Thus turning him heel... At summerslam they hav a match... The rock comes out before cena wins.. Delivers a vicious rock bottom.. Picks cena up, and hold him up for a stunner... Boom then austin win 1,2,3 ..and walks away beung the guy whoo helped turn cena heel... Itd b awesome haha


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: One thing you'd to see at Raw 1000*



IraGoldberg said:


> Id have austin come out to a huge pop from the crowd.. Cena walksout. And delivers a AA.. Grabs some beery and dumps them on Austin... Thus turning him heel... At summerslam they hav a match... The rock comes out before cena wins.. Delivers a vicious rock bottom.. Picks cena up, and hold him up for a stunner... Boom then austin win 1,2,3 ..and walks away beung the guy whoo helped turn cena heel... Itd b awesome haha


Going past your limitations. OP said 1 booking decision at RAW 1,000. You've come up with a bunch of decisions that stretch about 4 weeks.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: One thing you'd to see at Raw 1000*

The Rock to come out and give Cena a vicious unprotected chair shot to the head so as to wipe that stupid ass grin off of his face.

Something like this would work well:






Then again, this one has always been my favourite:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: One thing you'd to see at Raw 1000*



KO Bossy said:


> The Rock to come out and give Cena a vicious unprotected chair shot to the head so as to wipe that stupid ass grin off of his face.
> 
> Something like this would work well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, this one has always been my favourite:


So you would say fuck WWE's stance on concussions, just because you're tired of seeing Cena's grin?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: One thing you'd to see at Raw 1000*



Trouble Trouble said:


> So you would say fuck WWE's stance on concussions, just because you're tired of seeing Cena's grin?


Yes...yes I am.

Plus, maybe if Cena gets his bell rung he'll take some time off and leave the spotlight open for someone else. I'm sorry to sound cruel but its literally going to take Cena getting hurt for the Fed to figure out that they have to build up other workers besides him.

And of course, he's ruined so many angles, feuds and stories by no selling with that cheesy smirk, so I would get satisfaction out of seeing him get clocked.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

do you guys think batista will be on raw?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: One thing you'd to see at Raw 1000*



KO Bossy said:


> Yes...yes I am.
> 
> Plus, maybe if Cena gets his bell rung he'll take some time off and leave the spotlight open for someone else. I'm sorry to sound cruel but its literally going to take Cena getting hurt for the Fed to figure out that they have to build up other workers besides him.
> 
> And of course, he's ruined so many angles, feuds and stories by no selling with that cheesy smirk, so I would get satisfaction out of seeing him get clocked.


I'm willing to bet that Rock is far too professional to do something like that.

Not only that but I doubt WWE would be willing to do something to take them out of the good graces of the public and once again, tarnish their reputation.

And it's not like that will make WWE look at Cena any different. He'll still be the top guy when he returns, so it serves no purpose.

Then again, no point in me debating a tasteless idea, especially when it's only a fantasy that would never happen.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I was thinking that since it's the 1000th episode and they are bringing back old stars, DX(HBK/HHH) reunions have been done to death and are nothing special and the fact that when they advertised the reunion King said something like 'they'll all be here'..........I'm calling that X-Pac, Road Dogg and Billy Gunn will join HBK and HHH in the reunion. Watch what I tell you.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Mister Mystery Man said:


> I was thinking that since it's the 1000th episode and they are bringing back old stars, DX(HBK/HHH) reunions have been done to death and are nothing special and the fact that when they advertised the reunion King said something like 'they'll all be here'..........I'm calling that X-Pac, Road Dogg and Billy Gunn will join HBK and HHH in the reunion. Watch what I tell you.


This is all but confirmed tbh. They're all available, they'll all likely be there, so they should definitely all reunite. I'd be honestly surprised if this didn't happen.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



TJTheGr81 said:


> This is all but confirmed tbh. They're all available, they'll all likely be there, so they should definitely all reunite. I'd be honestly surprised if this didn't happen.


Me too, but the biggest shock is if they bring Chyna back as well.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

How about they use the whole 3 hours by having everyone in the locker room have a go at Cena with the chairs? I could get behind that.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Mister Mystery Man said:


> Me too, but the biggest shock is if they bring Chyna back as well.


That would be one shocking moment ever. But I wish Chyna & other DX members return next week with HBK & HHH. HHH mocking Lesnar & HBK mocking Heyman would be comedy gold


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



the fox said:


>


I really hope he comes out with that belt. Mark out moment that'll be.

A proper championship belt, right dere.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

That's what I call WWF title right there. Greatest WWF title of Attitude Era


----------



## Terminator GR

*Where the hell is Austin?*

Apologies if there is a similar thread, I checked the first pages of the raw section and saw nothing.

So, what is going on with Steve Austin? 1000th Raw, the most important episode in history, and the most influential superstar, the face of Attitude, will be absent? We have seen ads for DX, Rock, Lesnar etc, but for Austin nothing, not a single report from WWE that he will be there. Are they keeping his presence as a surprise? (doesnt make sense). Or are they really going to have the 1000th Raw without Stone Cold?


----------



## NikZ

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

He'll probably show up, my guess is they want him to be a surprise.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

They didn't bother to advertise him because they know he won't make a difference at all and people don't care about him, it's fucking sad but if anyone denies this is honestly a fool.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

no austin we riot


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Terminator GR said:


> Apologies if there is a similar thread, I checked the first pages of the raw section and saw nothing.
> 
> So, what is going on with Steve Austin? 1000th Raw, the most important episode in history, and the most influential superstar, the face of Attitude, will be absent? We have seen ads for DX, Rock, Lesnar etc, but for Austin nothing, not a single report from WWE that he will be there. Are they keeping his presence as a surprise? (doesnt make sense). Or are they really going to have the 1000th Raw without Stone Cold?


If he's not there, they're making it super easy for me not to continue watching after just getting back into it when The Rock came back for WM. The only thing that might save his absence is Punk beating Cena when he cashes in.


----------



## Terminator GR

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rated R™ said:


> They didn't bother to advertise him because they know he won't make a difference at all and people don't care about him, it's fucking sad but if anyone denies this is honestly a fool.


There is no logic in what you are saying. In the past they have advertised Austin for much smaller things. 

It seems he wont be there, which is a damn shame. You cant celebrate Raw's history without Austin, it's just... wrong.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rated R™ said:


> They didn't bother to advertise him because they know he won't make a difference at all and people don't care about him, it's fucking sad but if anyone denies this is honestly a fool.


That's what I'm thinking why he's not RAW 1000th commercial. Fingers crossed Austin's surprise return next week, he interrupts Bryan backstage before the wedding with YES Vs WHAT? comedy segment. That would be awesome.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

Austin doesn't care. He's just never there. He comes back then leaves again. Unlike Cena who's there everyweek.

Seriously, Rated R chatting shit. Utter shit, BTW.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

I reckon he will be there. They want to keep some surprises. With Taker/Brock/Rock/DBryan Wedding and DX confirmed, your ass should be watching the show anyways.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Terminator GR said:


> There is no logic in what you are saying. In the past they have advertised Austin for much smaller things.
> 
> It seems he wont be there, which is a damn shame. You cant celebrate Raw's history without Austin, it's just... wrong.


There is no logic in what I said?

Why do you think they advertised the hell out of Rock/HHH/Lesnar appearing next week? Vince knows without them there is no homeshow, do you have a logical reason as to why Austin wasn't on this list? Afterall he is the GOAT, right? It's been more than a year since Austin even appeard on WWE TV so some can even argue his demand is high.

Austin's drawing power is no more, as far as Vince is concerned, and hell Vince might just be right.

BTW I'm a huge Austin fan, but It's pretty clear what is happening.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

He will probably be there only as a surprise come in.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Austin doesn't care. He's just never there. He comes back then leaves again. Unlike Cena who's there everyweek.
> 
> Seriously, Rated R chatting shit. Utter shit, BTW.


Rated R is right. Austin should be in RAW 1000th commercial or surprise return next week. Can't celebrate this without Austin. That would be totally wrong if he didn't show up


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

Austin hasn't been advertised, cause they want it to be a surprise. They have enough star power advertised for the show. 

Stone Cold's music hitting without the crowd knowing, will make the crowd POP loud. 

It's not hard to understand why they haven't.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

He'll be there for sure.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Really don't get the fuss over the AE belt. If it wasn't the belt in the AE, people wouldn't like it as much. Memories cloud judgment.

This is the one that needs to come back.










Beautiful. Best looking championship ever, even surpasses the Big Gold Belt.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

The reason they aren't advertising Austin is the same reason they ARE advertising HHH and HBK as a DX reunion. If they advertised Austin being there what would be the big deal? He's made so many appearances it's nothing to get excited about if advertised......Hearing the glass break when you don't expect it to happen at all will work much better. Just like this DX Reunion, what is so special about that when they've done it a million times? It's to lower our expectations then add in X-Pac, The New Age Outlawz and possibly Chyna to the reunion. If it was ONLY gonna be HHH and HBK they wouldn't bother advertising it just like Austin, and just have them show up as a surprise.....Just like Austin will do.


----------



## thelegendkiller

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

The greatest WWE superstar of all time missing the 1000th Raw.

Not going to happen. Expect him to give a Stunner to The One Man Baaaaaaaand, baby


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Austin hasn't been advertised, cause they want it to be a surprise. They have enough star power advertised for the show.
> 
> Stone Cold's music hitting without the crowd knowing, will make the crowd POP loud.
> 
> It's not hard to understand why they haven't.


You're right. Vince wants him 2 return as surprise next week. Austin's music hits would make greatest POP ever


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I'd like that championship in any Era. So there.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Really don't get the fuss over the AE belt. If it wasn't the belt in the AE, people wouldn't like it as much. Memories cloud judgment.
> 
> This is the one that needs to come back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful. Best looking championship ever, even surpasses the Big Gold Belt.


Agree. Best looking belt ever.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rated R™ said:


> Agree. Best looking belt ever.


Put WWF instead of WWE & that belt is mine, just kidding


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I don't care what anyone says, my favorite belt is the classic eagle title.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

As sad as it is, the reason he's not advertised IS because he won't draw anymore. Come on, you know it. The GOAT's drawing power has been exhausted, he's had far, far too many underwhelming returns.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

THE GOAT's drawing power has not been exhausted. THE GOAT main event this years WM and will main event nexts years.

THE GOAT's drawing power is at it's height.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Kane not on RAW this week.....Interesting
> Raw 1000 next week....
> 
> I am more than convinced that Kane will be in Full debut attire at RAW 1000.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because if he appeared this week in his current attire, it would look stupid if he just went back to debut attire the next week. But skipping this week makes more sense in him wearing his debut attire the following week. (I hope this doesn't sound confusing.)
> 
> (Y)


Posted in another thread!
What do you guys think?


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> THE GOAT's drawing power has not been exhausted. THE GOAT main event this years WM and will main event nexts years.
> 
> *THE GOAT's drawing power is at it's height.*


Now you just sound like RockAE, blind mark.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rated R™ said:


> Now you just sound like RockAE, blind mark.


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> THE GOAT's drawing power has not been exhausted. THE GOAT main event this years WM and will main event nexts years.
> 
> THE GOAT's drawing power is at it's height.


I said the GOAT not some movie star hack who's just an edgy version of Cena.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I said the GOAT not some movie star hack who's just an edgy version of Cena.


Movie star hack? How very dare you.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Thanks for the compliment.


Not a compliment, that's being annoying and you know it, that was more of a sarcasm comment from you (austin being popular than ever) but I highly doubt you were joking.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

I'm surprised it was that part that pissed you off.



> Not a compliment, that's being annoying and you know it, that was more of a sarcasm comment from you (austin being popular than ever) but I highly doubt you were joking.


~_~

He's talking about Rock.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rated R™;11752520 said:


> Not a compliment, that's being annoying and you know it, that was more of a sarcasm comment from you (austin being popular than ever) but I highly doubt you were joking.


Rock's drawing power is at it's height. In movies and WWE. Why do you think Pyro (big Rock hater) wants his boy Punk to have a match with Rock and Rock to put him over?


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

Thought you were talking about Austin, where did Rock come from in this thread? lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



> THE GOAT main event this years WM and will main event nexts years


How the hell did you think I was talking about Austin, when I made that comment? Who main evented WM 28?......It should of been clear from that comment.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

Austin will be there. And to say that he can't move business is ridiculous, just put him in a unique situation and he can draw big on his name alone. Just like Hogan did in 2005 in the HBK program. Of course that he's not going to make a difference if you tell the audience that he's just coming back to visit. 

Surprises are a big part in shows like that, they advertised The GOAT, Brock and DX so they saved Austin/Taker etc as surprises for bigger pop. Vince is going all out for this show, Cena in a MITB title match, wedding concept, all the megastars available besides Goldberg and Batista. Everything just to get that "spark" of momentum for the 3 hours deal.



> HBK isn't


HBK did great in every segment they put him, including this year. Of course he is.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



> How the hell did you think I was talking about Austin, when I made that comment? Who main evented WM 28?......It should of been clear from that comment.


That's not the comment I bolded, smart ass.

I didn't read your first sentence, and since this thread was about Austin, wouldn't know you were talking about Rock after reading just your second sentence.

EDIT - don't know why you're bring Rock into this discussion anyways.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rated R™ said:


> That's not the comment I bolded, smart ass.
> 
> I didn't read your first sentence, and since this thread was about Austin, wouldn't know you were talking about Rock after reading just your second sentence.
> 
> EDIT - don't know why you're bring Rock into this discussion anyways.


Sure you didn't.

You just made a mistake and are to embarrassed to admit. So now you are pretending you didn't read the full comment. Keep digging that hole.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rock316AE said:


> Austin will be there. And to say that he can't move business is ridiculous, just put him in a unique situation and he can draw big on his name alone. Just like Hogan did in 2005 in the HBK program. Of course that he's not going to make a difference if you tell the audience that he's just coming back to visit.
> 
> Surprises are a big part in shows like that, they advertised The GOAT, Brock and DX so they saved Austin/Taker etc as surprises for bigger pop. Vince is going all out for this show, Cena in a MITB title match, wedding concept, all the megastars available besides Goldberg. Everything just to get that "spark" of momentum for the 3 hours deal.


That's true. Surprises are big part of RAW 1000th episode, also didn't see Lita/Trish in commercial, they'll show up next week.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rated R™;11752511 said:


> Now you just sound like RockAE, blind mark.


Why is he a blind mark? Because some people like him and me believe that Rock surpassed Austin in 2000 in terms of popularity and crossover appeal and was inevitably gonna do so whether Austin took time off or not? You know the guy called The Rock who was that years 6th most popular celebrity in the world, hosted SNL and was at the Republican and Democratic National conventions chopping it up with former Presidents of the United states. No I get tired of you blind Austin marks pretending as if none of that happened. I don't care about Vince's biased opinion because Austin saved them from losing to WcW in '98 due to a fued Vince ironically was directly involved in as well. Yeah the same Rock who is the 4th highest paid actor in Hollywood and did what neither Hogan nor Austin could do in that regard. Yeah I think it isn't a stretch to call him GOAT.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

Jesus, can we get back on topic now.

Thanks. 

(See, I should be a mod)


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Sure you didn't.
> 
> You just made a mistake and are to embarrassed to admit. So now you are pretending you didn't read the full comment. Keep digging that hole.


Think whatever makes you happy, this thread was about Austin and you're fool for saying Austin wasn't advertised because they want to keep his return a surprise, why you brought Rock into this discussion out of nowhere is beyond me.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rated R™;11752552 said:


> Think whatever makes you happy, this thread was about Austin and you're fool for saying Austin wasn't advertised because they want to keep his return a surprise, why you brought Rock into this discussion out of nowhere is beyond me.


Gotten to.

It's fucking clear as day that Steve Austin the face of the AE is going to be there. They didn't advertise him cause they want to keep it a surprise. Think whatever you like, but they have enough star advertised for the show. So Austin will be a huge surprise for the crowd.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

:lmao great way to completly ignore your foolishness.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Posted in another thread!
> What do you guys think?


I highly doubt it, two weeks really doesn't make a difference anyways.


----------



## AlbertWesker

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rock316AE said:


> Austin will be there. And to say that he can't move business is ridiculous, just put him in a unique situation and he can draw big on his name alone. Just like Hogan did in 2005 in the HBK program. Of course that he's not going to make a difference if you tell the audience that he's just coming back to visit.
> 
> Surprises are a big part in shows like that, they advertised The GOAT, Brock and DX so they saved Austin/Taker etc as surprises for bigger pop.* Vince is going all out for this show*, Cena in a MITB title match, wedding concept, all the megastars available besides Goldberg. Everything just to get that "spark" of momentum for the 3 hours deal.


I really hope you are right
Looking forward to next week


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rated R™ said:


> :lmao great way to completly ignore your foolishness.


Clear case.


----------



## AlbertWesker

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

Stop bitching like a bunch of ****


----------



## Fenice

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

Probably a surprise. Can't wait to see what they have him do. Maybe he interrupts the wedding.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rated R™ said:


> :lmao great way to completly ignore your foolishness.


I'm hoping Austin interferes Bryan's wedding with huge pop 2 stunner him


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Gotten to.
> 
> It's fucking clear as day that Steve Austin the face of the AE is going to be there. They didn't advertise him cause they want to keep it a surprise. Think whatever you like, but they have enough star advertised for the show. So Austin will be a huge surprise for the crowd.


Why couldn't they do the same with Rock than? and please if you're not a troll answer this question without sounding like a blind mark.

The simple fact is Austin isn't a big draw, and Vince didn't bother advertising him, if we go by your theory wouldn't Rock be better to keep a secret? since his appearance would be "a huge surprise for the crowd".

Think.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rated R™;11752552 said:


> Think whatever makes you happy, this thread was about Austin and you're fool for saying Austin wasn't advertised because they want to keep his return a surprise, why you brought Rock into this discussion out of nowhere is beyond me.


We'll see who's a fool when the glass breaks and Austin stuns Slater and/or a bunch of people plus has a What/Yes chant duel. Like I said already, Austin has appeared so much and been advertised to appear so much that this time they are smart enough to know it will work better if they don't mention him at all and let him come out as a surprise. I mean I agree with what you are saying except the fact that you think he won't be there.


----------



## AlbertWesker

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rated R™ said:


> Why couldn't they do the same with Rock than? and please if you're not a troll answer this question without sounding like a blind mark.
> 
> The simple fact is Austin isn't a big draw, and Vince didn't bother advertising him, if we go by your theory wouldn't Rock be better to keep a secret? since his appearance would be "a huge surprise for the crowd".
> 
> Think.


Austin isn't a big draw?
WHATTHEFUCKAMIREADING


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Mister Mystery Man said:


> We'll see who's a fool when the glass breaks and Austin stuns Slater and/or a bunch of people plus has a What/Yes chant duel. Like I said already, Austin has appeared so much and been advertised to appear so much that this time they are smart enough to know it will work better if they don't mention him at all and let him come out as a surprise.


That what I'm hoping for. YES Vs WHAT segment game on


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



AlbertWesker said:


> Austin isn't a big draw?
> WHATTHEFUCKAMIREADING


I didn't stutter.


----------



## ac_cloud

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Punk - Cena for the belt sounds like a decent match... can't help but think Big Slow will just interfere making it a DQ and leading to a triple threat between them all at Summerslam though


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rated R™;11752570 said:


> Why couldn't they do the same with Rock than? and please if you're not a troll answer this question only.
> 
> The simple fact is Austin isn't a big draw, and Vince didn't bother advertising him, if we go by your theory wouldn't Rock be better to keep a secret since his appearance would be "a huge surprise for the crowd".
> 
> Think.


DX aren't a big draw anymore, but they advertised them. They did because are involved in a storyline.

They advertised Rock because they are looking to announce something with him. While Austin is coming back to just stun someone and drink beer. A surprise comeback. 

I expect Austin and Taker to be involved with Slater. Kick crap out of him.


----------



## AlbertWesker

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

I must disagree @ Rated R™


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> DX aren't a big draw anymore, but they advertised them. Because they are involved in a storyline.
> 
> They advertised Rock because they are looking to announce something with him. While Austin is coming back to just stun someone and drink beer. A surprise comeback.
> 
> I expect Austin and Taker to be involved with Slater. Kick crap out of him.


You have no idea what is actually going on, not in the slightest.

They advertised Rock because he's a DRAW.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The one thing about this Cena/Punk match. There will be ad breaks in the match. Which is shit.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> DX aren't a big draw anymore, but they advertised them. They did because are involved in a storyline.
> 
> They advertised Rock because they are looking to announce something with him. While Austin is coming back to just stun someone and drink beer. A surprise comeback.
> 
> I expect Austin and Taker to be involved with Slater. Kick crap out of him.


Taker 2 kick crap out of Slater & Austin/Bryan YES Vs WHAT segment, Austin stunners him & gets rid of everything with beer bash


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rated R™ said:


> You have no idea what is actually going on, not in the slightest.
> 
> They advertised Rock because he's a DRAW.


And DX are?


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

There would of been an ad break in any other Main event too, not just because it's Punk/Cena.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Yes, but it's still shit because it's a match that you want to see without breaks.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> And DX are?


Triple H is a draw, HBK isn't but HHH is still very credible especially since he's wrestling Lesnar next month and just wrestled Taker, so DX is a draw.

BTW, are DX going to be in a storyline? No! didn't you says Rock was announced because he was in a storyline, so the same must go for DX than.


----------



## CLAUDYU

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

My thoughts:Last night on RAW,Cena announced that he will cash in at RAW 1000 next week against CM Punk.
So,Cena will beat Punk and become WWE Champ.Then,The Rock comes out and reveals that,at Summerslam,it will be:John Cena vs CM Punk vs The Rock for the WWE Championship!


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I wouldn't expect a match between the two anyways next week, since there going to have a match at SummerSlam.

Vince is a smart man.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Let's go through the confirmed matches/promos at RAW 1000:

DX Reunion - HBK and HHH advertised for it. 
D-bryan, AJ wedding ceremony.
Brock lesnar will respond to HHH's summerslam match proposal.
Rock Scheduled to be there.
Bret Hart scheduled to be there (WWE.COM)
John.L scheduled to be there 
A new General Manager will be named (could link with big Johnny being advertised for the show)
Christian vs UNKNOWN - Intercontinental Championship
CM Punk vs John Cena - WWE Championship

Have I missed anything?


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rated R™;11752585 said:


> You have no idea what is actually going on, not in the slightest.
> 
> They advertised Rock because he's a DRAW.


My reaction to Austin being advertised for RAW after he's been advertised and showed up a thousand times since his retirement=

My reaction to hearing the glass break after not expecting Austin and hearing no mention of him being there=:ex:

You're halfway right, you're just wrong about him not being there at all and don't see the logic of making people think he won't be only to surprise them.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Let's go through the confirmed matches/promos at RAW 1000:
> 
> DX Reunion - HBK and HHH advertised for it.
> D-bryan, AJ wedding ceremony.
> Brock lesnar will respond to HHH's summerslam match proposal.
> Rock Scheduled to be there.
> Bret Hart scheduled to be there (WWE.COM)
> John.L scheduled to be there
> A new General Manager will be named (could link with big Johnny being advertised for the show)
> Christian vs UNKNOWN - Intercontinental Championship
> CM Punk vs John Cena - WWE Championship
> 
> Have I missed anything?


Edge will also be there.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Mister Mystery Man said:


> My reaction to Austin being advertised for RAW after he;s been advertised an showed up a thousand times since his retirement=
> 
> My reaction to hearing the glass break after not expecting Austin and hearing no mention of him being there=:ex:
> *
> You're halfway right, you're just wrong about him not being there at all and don't see the logic of making people think he won't be only to surprise them.*


 I think you're quoting the wrong person, the first thing I said in this thread was Austin was going to appear but just wasn't advertised because he isn't a draw.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

add Batista to that list as well.

Have people honestly forgotten about him? lol.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rated R™ said:


> I think you're quoting the wrong person, the first thing I said in this thread was Austin was going to appear but just wasn't advertised because he isn't a draw.


Oh if that's the case sorry I could've swore you said he wasn't gonna be there at all. Well I agree with you then.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Edge and Batista haven't been confirmed by WWE!


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

Might be a surprise and he doesn't need to be advertised because Rock and Lesnar are advertised and it doesn't get any bigger than that with promotion and marketing in the world of wrestling in 2012. Shows how insignificant Cena is too because the promotion is strictly been about DX, Lesnar, and the Rock so far with "legendary superstars" as the backdrop.



> And DX are?


They aren't really draws...they just the opening act while the real shit that ends the show will be with Rock, Austin, or Lesnar. The DX reunion is probably just so Lesnar can beat the shit out of Michaels.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> WWF logo? Awesome. But he needs to bring this belt:


Masterpiece.


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

he is gonna stun that ******* Slater next week.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

Glass shattering would immediately start a twitter trend. People would tune in. No need to advertise in advance.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



AthenaMark said:


> Might be a surprise and he doesn't need to be advertised because Rock and Lesnar are advertised and it doesn't get any bigger than that with promotion and marketing in the world of wrestling in 2012. Shows how insignificant Cena is too because the promotion is strictly been about DX, Lesnar, and the Rock so far with "legendary superstars" as the backdrop.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't really draws...they just the opening act while the real shit that ends the show will be with Rock, Austin, or Lesnar. The DX reunion is probably just so Lesnar can beat the shit out of Michaels.


We don't need Lesnar to beat up HBK to add heat to this fued, he already beat the shit outta HHH and 'broke his arm'. Brock isn't trying to get HHH to fight him, it's the other way around. Anything less than a full-on DX Reunion is gonna be a letdown. There is no reason to advertise a DX Reunion consisting of only HHH and HBK because it's been done to death, much like Austin. If it was only gonna be HHH and DX they'd just show up there outta nowhere like Austin is gonna do.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

Getting ready to stun Heath Slater I would imagine lol.


----------



## Algernon

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

Hes gonna stun Slater and give him a beer bath. Might as well close off this whole Slater vs legends with the biggest legend of them all. Unless Austin shows any strong hints at wrestling at WM 29, there's no reason to use him in a meaningful segment. Just put him out there to his usual schtick which the crowd will eat up.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Edge and Batista haven't been confirmed by WWE!


And like another thread states, neither is Austin......Doesn't mean they won't be there. They're not gonna advertise everyone, they gotta keep some secrets.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Mister Mystery Man said:


> And like another thread states, neither is Austin......Doesn't mean they won't be there. They're not gonna advertise everyone, they gotta keep some secrets.


You're right. Even anyone can show up even Eugene, Tatanka etc


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Mister Mystery Man said:


> And like another thread states, neither is Austin......Doesn't mean they won't be there. They're not gonna advertise everyone, they gotta keep some secrets.


Even though we know Austin will be there, he hasn't official been confirmed for it.
What I said in my other post was info that has been CONFIRMED! Hope you understand what I am trying to say.

Whilst we know Austin and taker will 99.9% be there, Former talent like Edge and Batista is a different story. 

Batista - Current training for his first MMA match. Said he doesn't like the current direction of WWE.

Edge - Refused to sign a Legends deal with WWE, which could indicate some sort of fallout.

(Y)


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Best raw in ages.The ziggler promo was outstanding and the feud with Jericho should be awesome and is the perfect way for Dolph to become a major player.Bryan/AJ are great as always.Slater made a big splash as usual and AW cracks me up.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

Hanging with Edge at the Broken Neck Ranch.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

Somewhere on ******* Island I presume.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



greendayedgehead said:


> Hanging with Edge at the Broken Neck Ranch.


LMAO that's funny shit there :lol


----------



## bojinov3000

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



GlassBreaks said:


> The only thing that might save his absence is Punk beating Cena when he cashes in.


Would love to see it. But if that actually happens I will eat a shoe. Very unlikely.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

*Austin should be there*


----------



## The Pastor

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

I would be stunned if he wasn't there. (See what I did there?)


----------



## Cyon

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Maybe I missed it somewhere or maybe I just forgot, but I never saw what city this 1000th episode is going to take place.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Cyon said:


> Maybe I missed it somewhere or maybe I just forgot, but I never saw what city this 1000th episode is going to take place.
> 
> Does anyone know?


St Louis, Missouri Randy Orton's hometown


----------



## wheelysteve

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

"Are DX in a storyline?". Last time I checked, one half of DX was involved in the headline fued for Summerslam, I'd say yes.

"Is Rock in a storyline?", he's been promising to address going for the title since the night after Mania, this will move along on RAW. So yes he is.

Lesnar? Same storyline as HHH (one half of DX, incase you're having trouble keeping up).

Undertaker, Austin: No storylines to mention. They're one off returns for the pop and to create the buzz of a surprise. It's not rocket science.

As for Austin not being a draw? Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: One thing you'd to see at Raw 1000*



KO Bossy said:


> Yes...yes I am.
> 
> Plus, maybe if Cena gets his bell rung he'll take some time off and leave the spotlight open for someone else. I'm sorry to sound cruel but its literally going to take Cena getting hurt for the Fed to figure out that they have to build up other workers besides him.
> 
> And of course, he's ruined so many angles, feuds and stories by no selling with that cheesy smirk, so I would get satisfaction out of seeing him get clocked.


Know this is a few pages old but I agree. Screw the sensitive, PC hardcore smarks who are more worried about WWE's "image"(lol)than about being entertained. Screw this watered down, play-it-safe garbage. They _need_ to make a statement next week. Go balls out and start a new creative direction for the product.

Who knows? A chairshot to the skull could knock some sense into Cena and bring back the ghetto badass everyone adored at the very least. Kayfabe-wise anyway.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

Thread about Austin.

Most of the Thread is about some idiots arguing about the Rock.


----------



## MonkeyFromZoo

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

isn't he wrestling Edge at summerslam?? >_>


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Is this going to be commercial free? To give it more of a PPV feel.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Scorpion_Deathlock said:


> Is this going to be commercial free? To give it more of a PPV feel.


Unfortunately No. We'll get 10-12 commercials in 3-hr RAW. Only wished it's commercial free


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



MonkeyFromZoo said:


> isn't he wrestling Edge at summerslam?? >_>


No way that's gonna happen, Edge can't wrestle anymore & Austin can have 1 more match


----------



## lewisvee

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

Austin SHOULD be their, People saying he's not a draw in a way are correct, that's because he just stuns and does awesome promos, however if he was gm, wrestling etc he would once again be a draw, it's annoying because I know where people are coming from, but it's just because he's a one off, but we do need Austin their it is a must, saying you don't want him their just makes me sick


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



lewisvee said:


> Austin SHOULD be their, People saying he's not a draw in a way are correct, that's because he just stuns and does awesome promos, however if he was gm, wrestling etc he would once again be a draw, it's annoying because I know where people are coming from, but it's just because he's a one off, but we do need Austin their it is a must, saying you don't want him their just makes me sick


Agreed.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

There's a bit of truth in Rated R's post but thats not why Austin isnt advertised. His return will be a surprise just like taker's return will be.

Austin is huge part of RAW no matter what, he will be there.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



lewisvee said:


> Austin SHOULD be their, People saying he's not a draw in a way are correct, that's because he just stuns and does awesome promos, however if he was gm, wrestling etc he would once again be a draw, it's annoying because I know where people are coming from, but it's just because he's a one off, but we do need Austin their it is a must, saying you don't want him their just makes me sick


You're right. Austin will be there next week, him & Bischoff as co-GMs RAW 03 days was awesome Austin did his sheriff job which was funny as hell. Austin chasing Teddy with ATV was comedy gold


----------



## [The_Game]

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Ratings will be good for this 1000th show.
But I am expecting a BIG Drop in Ratings on show 1001.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

I hope he'll be there. I would love for bat shit crazy, heel Austin to make an appearance.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

This show should be commercial free. Stupid move by WWE.

Also JR better call this!


----------



## lewisvee

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Austin & DX said:


> You're right. Austin will be there next week, him & Bischoff as co-GMs RAW 03 days was awesome Austin did his sheriff job which was funny as hell. Austin chasing Teddy with ATV was comedy gold





Creepy Crawl said:


> I hope he'll be there. I would love for bat shit crazy, heel Austin to make an appearance.


Yeah when he was sheriff his role in the show was quality haha


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



Rated R™ said:


> They didn't bother to advertise him because they know he won't make a difference at all and people don't care about him, it's fucking sad but if anyone denies this is honestly a fool.


Jesus.

Do you even believe the nonsense you've just typed?


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

I'm almost positive he's the main payoff to the Heath Slater angle. Come up kick the crap out of Slater stun him 5 times and drink 45 beers.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



lewisvee said:


> Yeah when he was sheriff his role in the show was quality haha


Some of my favorite moments were him and Kurt. The Cowboy hats, and "We don't need no stinking badges!"


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

Austin is making movies just like Dwayne is doing


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



thelegendkiller said:


> The greatest WWE superstar of all time missing the 1000th Raw.
> 
> Not going to happen. Expect him to give a Stunner to The One Man Baaaaaaaand, baby


that would be a total lack of appreciation for austin, the most popular wrestler in history being told to stun some ginger hill billy


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> THE GOAT's drawing power has not been exhausted. THE GOAT main event this years WM and will main event nexts years.
> 
> THE GOAT's drawing power is at it's height.


So true. Just hope he doesn't have to lose to The Rock again.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

DX
Lesnar
CM Punk/Cena match
The Rock appearance
Possible Undertaker appearance
Possible Orton appearance
Summerslam promo's
I have high expectations for next week.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

They've got a really packed show. Some things they are doing on the show could of been used for other RAW shows.

Like this wedding with Bryan and AJ.


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*

i believe he will be there


----------



## TheNarrator23

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



ratedR3:16 said:


> that would be a total lack of appreciation for austin, the most popular wrestler in history being told to stun some ginger hill billy


they had him refereeing Cole vs Lawler at WM. So much for appreciation


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> They've got a really packed show. Some things they are doing on the show could of been used for other RAW shows.
> 
> Like this wedding with Bryan and AJ.


See I agree and disagree. This is definitely a packed show, but the 1000th raw is perfect for it. Everyone knows these weddings are usually always memorable and something always happens. Whether its a legend that interferes or a current star, this is the perfect stage for their wedding.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Best-In-The-World said:


> See I agree and disagree. This is definitely a packed show, but the 1000th raw is perfect for it. Everyone knows these weddings are usually always memorable and something always happens. Whether its a legend that interferes or a current star, this is the perfect stage for their wedding.


Yeah, I see why it's on the 1000th show. But I would think they'd save a segment like that for the show after. You know, so you have something for other shows.

No biggie. I can't wait for next weeks show.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Yeah, I see why it's on the 1000th show. But I would think they'd save a segment like that for the show after. You know, so you have something for other shows.
> 
> No biggie. I can't wait for next weeks show.


Yeah I thought RAW did a good job of building this up well last night. I'm really excited for it.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Maybe they'll explain in the wedding, why for the last 4 weeks AJ was kissing/slapping Bryan and Punk, starting Raw, main eventing Raw, causing chaos and disorder, only for her to do absolutely nothing in the PPV match and then suddenly be done with Punk...?

Sure...just another angle that WWE thinks has gotten a great payoff, when in reality it's another mess.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Where the hell is Austin?*



ratedR3:16 said:


> that would be a total lack of appreciation for austin, the most popular wrestler in history being told to stun some ginger hill billy


I don't disagree with you, but you know it's going to happen. WWE has been teasing for weeks that there will be some big payoff to the Slater legends angle...and Austin the guy who did more than anyone else to make Raw for a 6 year period, isn't advertised for the Raw 1000 as if he's not going to be there?

Doubt it. He's the payoff tot he Slater angle. No doubt about it. Stunner and beer drinking galore.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



moonmop said:


> Maybe they'll explain in the wedding, why for the last 4 weeks AJ was kissing/slapping Bryan and Punk, starting Raw, main eventing Raw, causing chaos and disorder, only for her to do absolutely nothing in the PPV match and then suddenly be done with Punk...?
> 
> Sure...just another angle that WWE thinks has gotten a great payoff, when in reality it's another mess.


They don't have to explain it.

She's crazy so to them that ties up any loose ends.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Anyone want to have a guess at how they will lay out this show from start to finish?

Q1 - DX reunion
Q2 - Legends 15-man 'Royal Rumble' match
Q3 and Q4 - The Wedding of AJ and Daniel Bryan
-----------
Q5 and Q6 - The Rock returns
Q6/Q7 - Intercontinental Championship match
Q7/Q8 - Heath Slater's beer bash*
-----------
Q9 - Lesnar and HHH contract signing
Q10 - General Manager announcement
Q11 - WWE Championship match
Q12 - WWE Championship match

* special guests include a stunner and a tombstone

I would be extremely surprised if we don't get a 15-man Royal Rumble, or a variation of it. Would make sense if there are a ton of legends, and it would be better than having a lot of backstage skits in my opinion.

And yes, I do really think there will be only three or four matches next week as there will be some very long segments.

Next week is probably the only week I would support Heath Slater being in the longest segment of the entire night.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



JoseBxNYC said:


> This show should be commercial free. Stupid move by WWE.
> 
> Also JR better call this!


+1.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

He'll probably be on the show, but if not, no biggie. He can just be on the 20th anniversary of RAW show which is just a few months away.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Apparently there's a strong chance that there will be another Legends battle royal.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

J.R almost has to be on the show. Anything else would be a disgrace.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Marty Vibe said:


> Apparently there's a strong chance that there will be another Legends battle royal.


Not looking forward to that considering the fact they will use guys like Slaughter and Duggan.

If it guys like Steve Blackman, Rokihi, Vader, Morrison or Shelton I'm all for it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

@jrsbbq Should call the title match next week on the #RAW1000 show. @JohnCena let's make it happen.

From Punk's twitter.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Not looking forward to that considering the fact they will use guys like Slaughter and Duggan.
> 
> If it guys like Steve Blackman, Rokihi, Vader, Morrison or Shelton I'm all for it.


Add Ken Shamrock to that list and that'll be good enough for me.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I don't know what Vince's problem is with JR but if he could get away with it I'm sure he wouldn't even bring JR on. But he'll likely be on now and probably calling the main event now that Cena has requested it.


----------



## BKelly237

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

My dream segment to close the show would be to have Mr McMahon come out to accept some sort of award from the Writer's Guild for 1000 Raw episodes, only to have Stone Cold come out, stun everyone (including Vince), trash the whole ceremony set-up, and close the show showering himself in beer from the top turnbuckle. Icing on the cake if JR is on commentary.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



moonmop said:


> I don't know what Vince's problem is with JR but if he could get away with it I'm sure he wouldn't even bring JR on. But he'll likely be on now and probably calling the main event now that Cena has requested it.


It's a shame wrestlers like Taker, HHH, Cena and Punk have to personally request JR to commentate just for Vince to get a fucking clue to use him. :no:


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



A-C-P said:


> God this argument is so over played. Enjoy your WWE title scene only involving Cena, Orton, Sheamus, Big Show, Kane, and Henry then.
> 
> If you want the "simple" fix, its just simply treat the belt like it matters, no matter who holds it. But at this point the WWE has let Cena being bigger than any title so out of control not sure how they come back from that.


That's why they need more talent on the roster.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

I could care less about the title or Cena at this point.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*

As a Bryan fan I'm feeling very nihilistic. Seeing him job again has unlocked my sadistic side. I want to see a year long Cena title run with him burying everybody and having corny segments about poop and Star Wars. We can have a Cena vs Whole Roster match too.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



Freeloader said:


> That's why they need more talent on the roster.


I agree they need more talent but them why limit that talent pool? So by your logic Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Jericho, Eddie Guerrero, Rey Mysterio, etc should have never been WWE/WHC champion?


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I would love to see the show open with Kane, and Ryback having a stare down in the ring. Fans chanting Yes, Yes, Yes, repeatedly, and everyone is going nuts. There is no ref, and cage is lowered down. Ryback vs Kane in a steel cage opens the 100th episode. I think this would be a solid way to open the show, and I could care less about either man. They just bring a level of intensity to the ring, and they draw something from the fans, even if it is cheap "face" heat. Kane has jobbed before, but not on this kind of level where Kane is this much of the threat especially now in a steel cage. Ryback wins, and goes over big time, Kane disappears again.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Doing what I did above, I completely forgot about Ambrose/Foley. Which I still want and hope to start on Monday...

JR says a decision about his travelling to Raw 1000 should be made mid-week: http://www.jrsbarbq.com/blog/monday...kendjr-raw-1000mitb-thoughts20-jrs-wweshopcom

In a normal world, that should be a no brainer, but you just know some moron will say 'no'.


----------



## phenom_123

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Do you all think Taker will be on the show? Been no promos or announcements stating he will be there. It would be terrible for Taker not to be there.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



D.M.N. said:


> Anyone want to have a guess at how they will lay out this show from start to finish?
> 
> Q1 - DX reunion
> Q2 - Legends 15-man 'Royal Rumble' match
> Q3 and Q4 - The Wedding of AJ and Daniel Bryan
> -----------
> Q5 and Q6 - The Rock returns
> Q6/Q7 - Intercontinental Championship match
> Q7/Q8 - Heath Slater's beer bash*
> -----------
> Q9 - Lesnar and HHH contract signing
> Q10 - General Manager announcement
> Q11 - WWE Championship match
> Q12 - WWE Championship match
> 
> * special guests include a stunner and a tombstone
> 
> I would be extremely surprised if we don't get a 15-man Royal Rumble, or a variation of it. Would make sense if there are a ton of legends, and it would be better than having a lot of backstage skits in my opinion.
> 
> And yes, I do really think there will be only three or four matches next week as there will be some very long segments.
> 
> Next week is probably the only week I would support Heath Slater being in the longest segment of the entire night.


I was thinking about the order of the show myself earlier today lol. I mostly agree with this tbh. DX to open has already been set. The WWE title match will close. That leaves 9pm and 10pm to fill and I agree with Rock on at 9 and then Lesnar at 10. It's the best way imo so Trips can be all fun and stupid for DX and then there's a nice gap before he has to get serious for Brock. It's also better for there to be a bit of a gap between Rock at 9 and any potential appearance in/after the main event. I expect that to be basic layout with a shit load of backstage segments featuring every and anybody in order to get them all in with a few short matches peppered in here and there to get some of the current guys on the show. Makes sense imo and the breakdowns for this show should be fucking hilarious tbh. The biggest mark wars ever seen!!

As for JR, I would LOVE to see him call the title match but I'm being realistic. It took the Undertaker and Vince's own fucking son-in-law to get JR to call their match at _Wrestlemania_. If they manage to get him to call this one then Cena has more backstage pull than any of us ever would have guessed lol.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Okay uhm... Lesnar will interfere obviously and destroy Shawn. I mean what use is Shawn now anyways since he will never wrestle again. Yes, as a tool to make the feud more intense. Or this is what I think.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Shawn is advertised for HBK appreciation night 2 Raws after this one. If anything happens it will be on that show imo. His arm is safe for now lol.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I don't think Taker will be there actually. I mean, what purpose would he really serve? Lesnar is going to be busy with HHH/HBK, Rock is probably going to be with the whole Cena/Punk thing..

Maybe Austin? :mark:


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Aren't they naming a permanent GM or is that just a rumor?


----------



## RobsYourUncle

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Mister Excitement said:


> Aren't they naming a permanent GM or is that just a rumor?


They are indeed.

Really good Raw, much better than last week, though I didn't think it was THAT bad. 

Wedding segment :mark:


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



phenom_123 said:


> Do you all think Taker will be on the show? Been no promos or announcements stating he will be there. It would be terrible for Taker not to be there.


I don't think so. There would be no point on him making an appearance.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I would love Taker to show up, but unless he's starting a feud with someone, it wouldn't make much sense.

Taker/Sheamus for Summerslam could be interesting if Taker was ever up to it. It would be more interesting than any of possibilities for a Sheamus feud at the moment.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



ROH Fan #1 said:


> Okay uhm... Lesnar will interfere obviously and destroy Shawn. I mean what use is Shawn now anyways since he will never wrestle again. Yes, as a tool to make the feud more intense. Or this is what I think.


‏Not gonna happen at RAW 1000.I'm actually thinking Brock will go after Stephanie

@ShawnMichaels : "@watiizdis: rumour has it that Brock Lesnar may attack u as way 2 get inside triple h head"--*Wouldn't it be easier to just attack HHH*


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The show will go like this in my opinion.

-DX/Vince McMahon segment.
-IC Title Four Way or Six Pack
-Tag Title Match
-The Rock/Cena (9PM)
-15-20 man battle royal with legends
-Sheamus match with Rey and Del Rio for WHC
-Foley promo with Ambrose.
-Taker/Slater (10PM)
-Austin/Batista segment
-Barrett return
-Cena/Punk closes show Rock staredown to end


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



1TheRockHHH said:


> ‏Not gonna happen at RAW 1000.I'm actually thinking Brock will go after Stephanie
> 
> @ShawnMichaels : "@watiizdis: rumour has it that Brock Lesnar may attack u as way 2 get inside triple h head"--*Wouldn't it be easier to just attack HHH*


LOLOLOL.. HBK has a great point.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Slater beats some mid-card face legend from Attitude Era and continues the beatdown afterwards.

Glass Shatters and the crowd erupts!

Instead of stunnering Austin, Austin gets a few beers and onto the mike. Talks trash for a few minutes, him and Slater share a few beers, then BAM, STUNNER to Slater!

Austin has a ton more beers as Slater groggily gets back up. Slater looks into Austin's eyes.... and another STUNNER!

Austin leaves the ring with a load more beers before leaving the arena.

Slater again gets back up groggily. And then.

Dong.

Lights go out.

Dong.

IT'S PAUL BEARER! Undertaker appears, walking to the ring with Paul Bearer.

Slater gives Taker a beer and the two smash beer bottles, but it doesn't last long.... tombstone to Slater!
-------------------
For me, Taker has to be on Raw 1000, just in the same way Austin will probably be. Especially also considering the fact that he was on the very first show.

Even if it is his only appearance until early next year, it would make Raw 1000 a bit more special in my opinion.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



1TheRockHHH said:


> ‏Not gonna happen at RAW 1000.I'm actually thinking Brock will go after Stephanie
> 
> @ShawnMichaels : "@watiizdis: rumour has it that Brock Lesnar may attack u as way 2 get inside triple h head"--*Wouldn't it be easier to just attack HHH*


Brock attacking Steph would be great but if they want Brock to win then it isn't the right way to go imo. Involving Steph in HHH's feuds will always create high drama there's no doubt about it. You just don't go after a mans wife lol and because of that, Trips not beating Lesnar and avenging his wife would make him look like shit which is why I don't think she should be attacked or anything like that. Involve her in the promo with Heyman or something, that would be fine but if she gets hurt, the natural flow of the story would suggest that the husband avenges his wife which would mean HHH going over Lesnar which really shouldn't happen.

Lol Shawn.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



JoseBxNYC said:


> The show will go like this in my opinion.
> 
> -DX/Vince McMahon segment.
> -IC Title Four Way or Six Pack
> -Tag Title Match
> -The Rock/Cena (9PM)
> -15-20 man battle royal with legends
> -Sheamus match with Rey and Del Rio for WHC
> -Foley promo with Ambrose.
> -Taker/Slater (10PM)
> -Austin/Batista segment
> -Barrett return
> -Cena/Punk closes show Rock staredown to end


Your missing the D-Bryan/AJ wedding segment


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Is the GM announcement gonna be just for Raw or will the new GM take over both shows like Johnny Ace did? IMO it makes a lot of sense to have 1 GM for both shows as brands aren't really separated anymore.


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Has there been any news about Ambrose possibly debuting?


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Given the amount of stuff they have, it wouldn't surprise me at all if WWE announce later this week that there will be a 30-minute Raw 1000 pre-show live on YouTube.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Punkholic said:


> I don't think so. There would be no point on him making an appearance.



Maybe for a Brothers of Destruction/Demonic Duo reunion, and and maybe throw Paul Bearer in the mix. I may be reaching, but it is the 1000th episode afterall, and they should pull out all the stops. Hell I'm already calling for for a full-on DX Reunion with HHH/HBK/X-Pac/Outlawz and possibly Chyna. Remember folks, this is the 1000th episode and I expect it will be better than we even expect. They've already pulled good enough surprises in the buildup.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Would mark for Ambrose showing up at D-Bry and AJ's wedding for the sake of it


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

Everyone has enjoyed Heath Slater get brutalized by the Legends these last few weeks, as well as seeing Rikishi last night (that brought a mark out moment that rivaled Matt Striker) and now its the 1000th RAW. 

So who will return? 

My guilty pleasure is Scott Steiner. His incoherent promos would make me cry with laughter. 

So who do you want to be on RAW next week?


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

SCSA or Goldberg is my prediction to be the payoff.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

Not including the obvious legends (Undertaker, Austin etc) I would love to see Ken Shamrock make an appearance. Pretty sure there's going to be a battle royal though so could be quite a few surprises.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

Probably gonna be Flair to be honest


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

Hulk Hogan, but unfortunately that wont happen.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

Goldberg is the perfect payoff because the whole angle is squash matches, it would make complete sense. But he says he's not coming back. Of course, he could be saying that purely to not spoil the surprise but he doesn't have a good relationship with WWE, so I can believe it.


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

RVD - but TNA


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*



kieranwwe said:


> SCSA or Goldberg is my prediction to be the payoff.


Goldberg just said he won't be there. Austin is my guess.


----------



## Luca Milos

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

Wouldn't be surprised to see flair.


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

He'll probably end up the victim of some midlife-crisis-DX antics or something. I don't think they're going to do another Slater job match.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

i can see a legends battle royal with slater coming out only for all the legends to murder his ass with all there finishers.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

I am a big fan of Goldberg but I dont get why should he make an appearance for RAW 1000th show? He was never a big part of RAW. Sure he is a big star but his contract with WWE lasted just one year.


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*



Hades1313 said:


> Goldberg just said he won't be there. Austin is my guess.


Could be trying to keep i t a surprise.


----------



## bryanfan31

I'm gonna say. Mankind


----------



## kopitelewis

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

Shane O'Mac.

BOOK IT


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*



Vyed said:


> I am a big fan of Goldberg but I dont get why should he make an appearance for RAW 1000th show? He was never a big part of RAW. Sure he is a big star but his contract with WWE lasted just one year.


And? He's a former World Heavyweight Champion on Raw, that's enough. His debut on Raw is one of the biggest moments of the decade. If they put guys who've never wrestled for them in the Hall of Fame then Goldberg appearing one time on the thousand'th Raw should not be a problem at all. He'll get a massive pop at that.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

What's all this talk about Goldberg, he did fuck all on RAW. If this was a tribute to WCW fair enough but this, no.


----------



## Green

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

Goldberg would suck, he was never even a raw legend anyway.

Hoping for Scott Hall to make an appearance


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

There will probably be a Legends Battle Royal, which Slater decides to enter just to try and prove he's better than all the legends. I can also see Austin returning next week and giving Slater a Stunner. 

I can't see Goldberg returning, though, but you never know.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*










who will mark the *F* out when that music hits?


----------



## 189558

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

Billy Gunn and Road Dogg reuniting as the New Age Outlaws, I can see as a pretty big possibility. If WWE and Edge have agree'd to terms again, then he is another guy I can see showing up.


----------



## bboy

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

if past suprises are to go by it will be hornswoggle dressed as goldberg


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*



ShiftyLWO said:


> who will mark the *F* out when that music hits?


Me, of course. And then I'll laugh watching the Warrior trying to run down to the ring.
Still, it would be awesome.


----------



## Stances

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

HBK coming out to Legends match with Heath Slater and giving him the sweet chin music. That would be awesome.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

They should have Slater squash Gilberg and then have Goldberg return afterwards.


----------



## Venomous

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

It will probably just be DX followed by New Age Outlaws. I don't see it being Goldberg he's not on good terms with WWE.


----------



## ~Humanity~

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

Lita and Trish hopefully!


----------



## kyhoopsgoat

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

They are advertising locally on the radio for the Aug. 20th show in Fresno, CA ... IN ACTION MATT MORGAN...AND NEW GM RIC FLAIR!


----------



## Gimmick4Life

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

Goldberg V Ryback 

Bret V Slater LumberJack Match (all Raw Legends are the LumberJacks)


----------



## fatshitmofo

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

x-pac!


----------



## lazyandcool

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

i think bobby hennan will return or ultimate warrior


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



kyhoopsgoat said:


> They are advertising locally on the radio for the Aug. 20th show in Fresno, CA ... IN ACTION MATT MORGAN...AND NEW GM RIC FLAIR!


Really or :troll?


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Oh god, Matt Morgan. 

Hope he's trolling. :side:

And GIVE ME GANGREL PLZ. And I wish Al Snow wasn't in TNA because I would've loved to see Head Cheese.


----------



## orph

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

razor ramone


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Hell, I'd just mark for Gangrel's music.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

I really want Goldberg or Godfather to return to Raw 1000th episode


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

The only thing I'm not looking foward to is the AJ/Bryan wedding, can't say I've ever enjoyeda wedding angle in the WWE, the only one I did enjoy was the Teddy/Kristall wedding although I'm probably in the minority on this one

But the rest of the show is looking great and I'm really excited for the Cena/Punk match, will be a great match whatever the outcome


----------



## lazyandcool

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I really want Goldberg or Godfather to return to Raw 1000th episode


i want charles wright to comeback as papa shango


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



danny_boy said:


> The only thing I'm not looking foward to is the AJ/Bryan wedding, can't say I've ever enjoyeda wedding angle in the WWE, the only one I did enjoy was the Teddy/Kristall wedding although I'm probably in the minority on this one
> 
> But the rest of the show is looking great and I'm really excited for the Cena/Punk match, will be a great match whatever the outcome


To be honest I have been enjoying the angle but the proposal on RAW was just weird. However I am gonna just see how it plays out next week.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



danny_boy said:


> The only thing I'm not looking foward to is the AJ/Bryan wedding, can't say I've ever enjoyeda wedding angle in the WWE, the only one I did enjoy was the Teddy/Kristall wedding although I'm probably in the minority on this one
> 
> But the rest of the show is looking great and I'm really excited for the Cena/Punk match, will be a great match whatever the outcome


So you've never enjoyed a wedding angle except for the time you enjoyed one?unk2


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> So you've never enjoyed a wedding angle except for the time you enjoyed one?unk2


Well quite obviously I never think before I type


----------



## METTY

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Rikishi also confirmed on his Facebook page that he will also be at RAW 1000...


----------



## Ron Swanson

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

^Legends battle royal. I bet Vader, Sid etc are in it too

Anyway. What would be your ideal closing image of Raw. Ive given up hope of Austin stunner-ing Punk and drinking beer and resigned myself to Cena celebrating his 11th title reign as the screen fades out


----------



## kyhoopsgoat

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



kyhoopsgoat said:


> They are advertising locally on the radio for the Aug. 20th show in Fresno, CA ... IN ACTION MATT MORGAN...AND NEW GM RIC FLAIR!





Starbuck said:


> Really or :troll?


No :troll here. 

Legit commercial on the radio out in Fresno area.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Ric Flair back on TV?fpalm


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Yeah i have no desire to see flair.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



kyhoopsgoat said:


> No :troll here.
> 
> Legit commercial on the radio out in Fresno area.


Are you sure? Cause I just asked someone i know from Fresno about that and he said they didn't hear anything about Flair or Matt Morgan just RAW itself.So unless you have proof you're probably trolling


----------



## krai999

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



SummerLove said:


> Yeah i have no desire to see flair.


sooo you don't wanna evolution reunion?


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



krai999 said:


> sooo you don't wanna evolution reunion?


They did all of that in RAW 15th anniversary show. Trips was pretty much all over that show... from opening seg to evolution to DX. 

Tbh I have no desire to watch DX Reunion either, they should just start building Brock/trips match already.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



danny_boy said:


> The only thing I'm not looking foward to is the AJ/Bryan wedding, can't say I've ever enjoyeda wedding angle in the WWE, the only one I did enjoy was the Teddy/Kristall wedding although I'm probably in the *minority *on this one
> 
> But the rest of the show is looking great and I'm really excited for the Cena/Punk match, will be a great match whatever the outcome



You tryna be funny? :jay:


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

some more news -

- Rikishi will be at RAW 1000 - confirmed on his facebook.

- Piper still not sure if he is going to be on RAW 1000, he wrote "I'm not doing lame work. Let me role Vince. I"ll show them why Raw's the longest running show. - PWPIX.COM

- There are rumours that Matt Hardy will be at RAW 1000 - Wrestlezone.com

- Goldberg won't be at RAW 1000 - Confirmed himself on Twitter (It might be a surprise)

- Stephanie McMahon will be at RAW 1000 - Lordsofpain.net

- Vince isn't holding anything back for RAW 1000 "Vince is forgetting about politics, personal issues etc... and literally anyone can appear on RAW 1000. (Even Chyna or Bruno Sammartino can appear if they wanted to.)- Bleacher Report .com

(Y)


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Lol Matt hardy... Please... No


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



SummerLove said:


> Yeah i have no desire to see flair.


this 

Ric is a legend no doubt , but nothing in him interests me anymore , how many last run/appearances can this guy take ? 


same goes with legends like Piper , Slaughter , Dusty , Bob Orton , Mean Gene , and Duggan 

they're on every old school program and they do the same thing all of the time (Duggan with his stupid USA chants , Piper does a Piper's pit that is cool sometimes however it usually involves a midcard feud that isn't over and has the same ending , and Slaughter will fight off non-american wrestlers hating on america , blah blah blah ..) 

besides , realistically speaking most of those guys weren't around when RAW debuted , either they were in other wrestling promotions , or were part timers in WWF (Piper) .. so they weren't prime regular wrestlers during RAW , aside from Flair from 02 to 08


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

What will Matt Hardy be doing?!


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I don't mind Flair if he makes a small appearance... I'd love to see a Flair/HHH with Heyman/Lesnar dueling promo with Flair acting as HHH's advisor to help him get focused for the Lesnar match... but no Flair as the GM. Hell NO.

Austin as GM please, since he's the only one that hasnt been announced of the great legends.

I just PRAY that Punk wins the title match and not Cena


----------



## orph

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

shane mcmahon


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

Shane
New Age Outlaws
Ultimate Warrior
Ric Flair
Undertaker

The must have? Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

In the 8 PM hour Bret Hart puts him in the sharpshooter.

9 PM hour Undertaker tombstones him.

10 PM hour Austin stuns him 13 times and drinks 86 beers.

Would also be awesome to see Flair dance around in circles and elbow drop his suit jacket before putting Slater in the figure four but I doubt it...


----------



## ESPNNYC1

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

I think it will be Flair WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Punkholic said:


> What will Matt Hardy be doing?!


What he does best. Eating grapes. :matt


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Matt Hardy on Raw would make me rofl.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Uggla said:


> What he does best. Eating grapes. :matt


Are they sour? Damn does anyone remember '05 when he was the hottest thing in wrestling,and then they used his momentum to propell edge fully into the Main Event? Or how bout his program with MVP? Damn speaking of MVP, does anyone remember when him and Kennedy were the future of the WWE as well? They certainly squandered a generation gap of stars who could have helped out alot instead of 7 years of the Cenanator.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

TBH it would be cool to see Matt Hardy at RAW 1000.
He is in much better condition than he was this time last year.
Have him enter in the former talent battle royal.

Also would love to see a Original DX vs Original NWO confrontation.
HHH,HBK,Road dogg, Billy Gunn, X-pac - DX
Kevin nash, Hogan (Doubtful), Hall (more doubtful.) - NWO


Kaitlyn tweeted this:

Wedding Crashing. #RAW1000


----------



## TOM MADISON

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Where is RAW 1000th taking place? I HOPE it's gonna be a smark crowd.


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

St. Louis, Missouri


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



TOM MADISON said:


> Where is RAW 1000th taking place? I HOPE it's gonna be a smark crowd.


St.Louis.

St.Louis always has a good crowd. Also on top of that, wrestling fans from all around America (Possibly around the world) would attend the event. Even if this was in a shit crowd city, we would get a good crowd due to the hardcore fans getting tickets to the event.

(Y)


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



TOM MADISON said:


> Where is RAW 1000th taking place? I HOPE it's gonna be a smark crowd.


St. Louis.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> St.Louis.
> 
> St.Louis always has a good crowd. Also on top of that, wrestling fans from all around America (Possibly around the world) would attend the event. Even if this was in a shit crowd city, we would get a good crowd due to the hardcore fans getting tickets to the event.
> 
> (Y)


I haven't heard anyone on here say they were traveling out of their way to see the show.

I think the St Louis crowd will be pretty good. Wish they could have had it in NYC where it all started (well a few blocks away) but the area just had a PPV so I understand. I would have totally traded No Way Out to St. Louis for Raw 1000 though.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I assume there would be people travelling to attend the show. Afterall it is almost built like an A grade PPV.

Onto another subject... We need to see Kane in his Debut attire just one more time. What better place for him to wear it than RAW 1000. So if you guys want Kane to wear his debut attire for the show tweet #KaneDebutAttireForRaw1000 and get it trending.

Finally can RAW 1000 get a 5.0 rating?

Edit: 1,000th post on RAW 1000 thread 
(Y)


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0717/554428/stephanie-mcmahon/

She might well be there too. And I'm already marking out for my childhood crush!!  

And if Steph will be there, I dont think that Shane O'Mac will be missing it out!

And btw, the way Lawler said that the _entire_ DX will open Raw, I have a feeling that we'll see Billy Gunn, Road Dogg and X Pac too! 

So here's the possible list of all the guys showing up: 
Vince, Steph, Shane (maybe), HHH, HBK, Road Dogg, Mr. Ass, X-Pac, Paul Heyman, Brock Lesnar, Steve Blackman, Edge, Bret Hart, Mick Foley, Stone Cold and the ROCK! I'm getting goosebumps already!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

^ Just read that. She definitely has to be there. Shane being there (just for the sake of it being a big night) would be great as well. LOL @ Kaitlyn's tweet. Should be interesting. I see the show ending with Vince saying thank you. But that would be weird considering Brock may F5 HBK and Cena beating Punk clean.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

i would love to see razor ramon give the razors edge. followed by a jack knife from diesel


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

its not flair. Apparently he was stupid enough to sign a non-compete...


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

Razor Ramon!!!!!


----------



## HEELBellaArmy

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

KEN SHAMROCK!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> some more news -
> - Vince isn't holding anything back for RAW 1000 "Vince is forgetting about politics, personal issues etc... and literally anyone can appear on RAW 1000. (Even Chyna or Bruno Sammartino can appear if they wanted to.)- Bleacher Report .com
> 
> (Y)





swagger_ROCKS said:


> ^ Just read that. She definitely has to be there. Shane being there (just for the sake of it being a big night) would be great as well. LOL @ Kaitlyn's tweet. Should be interesting. I see the show ending with Vince saying thank you. But that would be weird considering Brock may F5 HBK and Cena beating Punk clean.


Really glad Stephanie will be there. I hope she wears an outfit that shows off her big jugs.
About Shane, I really hope he can make it, but I can't see it. He is too busy IMO. Kaitlyn's tweet is kayfabe IMO. I think she will actually crash the wedding, Along with other talent, both current and former. 

I'm also very excited after reading the news article on Vince not holding back for RAW 1000. This quote alone has made RAW 1000 10x more interesting.

(Y)


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Was about to post that Vince isn't letting any past issues hold any returns. I honestly think that'll mean at least one completely unexpected return, it'll be a good nostalgia Raw, but will anything interesting actually happen?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Wsupden said:


> Was about to post that Vince isn't letting any past issues hold any returns. I honestly think that'll mean at least one completely unexpected return, it'll be a good nostalgia Raw, but will anything interesting actually happen?


I know most will disagree with on this post but anyways,
I honestly think Hogan will appear. 
I also think someone else from TNA will appear.
Maybe the Dudley boys, Eric Bishoff even Kurt Angle.

Hell it says..."Political issues and Personal issues aside" That quote alone tells me anyone can return for that night.:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## robass83

*What if CENA turns HEEL on 1000th episode?*

Can you imagine ? 
Everyones thinking that punk is gonna turn heel at 1000th episode to retain the title and make cena the first to lose a cash in. What if the unthinkable happens?

CM Punk has got the upper hand in the match he almost has it won, and bam cena knocks the referee out. goes out and brings in a steel chair. beats the shit out of cm punk. cm punk is lying there on the mat. cena goes for a pin fall, referee does a slow count but cm punk doesn't kick out. CENA IS YOUR NEW WWE CHAMPION. 
Cena goes to the announcer table and takes the green shirt of his, brings it to the ring and rips it like an open can of tuna. Stomps over the never give up sign and hustle loyalty respect shit. 
The Rock comes out saying he wants a shot at that title.

Wrestlemania 29. THE ROCK vs JOHN CENA for WWE TITLE. Cena is the heel here. 
Punk will get even more over as a face. and he wont be able to win it back from cena cause cena will always win it.


----------



## the_quick_silver

*Re: What if CENA turns HEEL on 1000th episode?*

Cena gonna win the WWE title? Most probably. Cena or Punk turning heel? No.


----------



## timfly

*Re: What if CENA turns HEEL on 1000th episode?*

I was thinking more of Punk wins and Cena beats him down after the match after a handshake and then Cena cashes it in and beats the living hell out of Punk.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Wsupden said:


> Was about to post that Vince isn't letting any past issues hold any returns. I honestly think that'll mean at least one completely unexpected return, it'll be a good nostalgia Raw, but will anything interesting actually happen?


The debut of this guy...






As fun as the nostalgia will be, da FUTURE needs to make an appearance as well. And I'm not just talking about Ambrose either. :side:


----------



## the_quick_silver

*Re: What if CENA turns HEEL on 1000th episode?*



timfly said:


> I was thinking more of Punk wins and Cena beats him down after the match after a handshake and then Cena cashes it in and beats the living hell out of Punk.


 How can he cash in the briefcase twice?


----------



## Rustee

*Re: What if CENA turns HEEL on 1000th episode?*



the_quick_silver said:


> How can he cash in the briefcase twice?







Seriously though, while I want Cena to turn heel, I know he won't.


----------



## Iceman.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If the WWE is smart, they will have Punk beating Cena to end the 100th RAW, cleanly after an amazing 30 minute match. Will cement Punk as the joint top dog with Cena, but no we will get Cena over-coming the odds and beating Punk will taking Show out after an interference and will close off the show with Cena ontop once again.


----------



## the_quick_silver

*Re: Which Legend Will Return For The 1000th RAW?*

Wish it's Goldberg. A perfect role for him. Arrive. Squash Slater. Leave.


----------



## Broadside

*Re: What if CENA turns HEEL on 1000th episode?*



robass83 said:


> Can you imagine ?
> Everyones thinking that punk is gonna turn heel at 1000th episode to retain the title and make cena the first to lose a cash in. What if the unthinkable happens?
> 
> CM Punk has got the upper hand in the match he almost has it won, and bam cena knocks the referee out. goes out and brings in a steel chair. beats the shit out of cm punk. cm punk is lying there on the mat. cena goes for a pin fall, referee does a slow count but cm punk doesn't kick out. CENA IS YOUR NEW WWE CHAMPION.
> Cena goes to the announcer table and takes the green shirt of his, brings it to the ring and rips it like an open can of tuna. Stomps over the never give up sign and hustle loyalty respect shit.
> The Rock comes out saying he wants a shot at that title.
> 
> Wrestlemania 29. THE ROCK vs JOHN CENA for WWE TITLE. Cena is the heel here.
> Punk will get even more over as a face. and he wont be able to win it back from cena cause cena will always win it.


All I can think of when I read this is the OP beating his meat to a clearly well thought out dream scenario. In this fantasy, does John Cena look at you after he holds the title up and gives you a wink and a thumbs up?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: What if CENA turns HEEL on 1000th episode?*

How many times does this thread get done daily?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Iceman. said:


> If the WWE is smart, they will have Punk beating Cena to end the 100th RAW, cleanly after an amazing 30 minute match. Will cement Punk as the joint top dog


Then Cena should turn heel and beat on punk until he swimming in his own blood.
It won't happen but IMO this will be the perfect ending to RAW 1000.


----------



## Iceman.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Then Cena should turn heel and beat on punk until he swimming in his own blood.
> It won't happen but IMO this will be the perfect ending to RAW 1000.


One can hope :-/


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: What if CENA turns HEEL on 1000th episode?*

Cena is not turning heel while he is still #1 in the company , the sooner people realise this the better.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Onto another subject... We need to see Kane in his Debut attire just one more time. What better place for him to wear it than RAW 1000. So if you guys want Kane to wear his debut attire for the show tweet #KaneDebutAttireForRaw1000 and get it trending.(Y)


I will have Heath Slater come out and go on about his usual legends talk. Then suddenly the lights go out and undertaker music plays. Heath Slater vs Undertaker.
After the match Kane and Taker have an epic staredown, not to setup a match just a friendly staredown (Similar to Rock-Austin at Wrestlemania 27.)

Paul Bearer should also be at RAW 1000.

I have a feeling the set will be just the normal HD set. I'm a bit worried about it.


----------



## minhtam1638

*Re: What if CENA turns HEEL on 1000th episode?*

I move that we ban all Cena turn heel threads until it actually happens, because seiously, threads like these pop up week after week after week.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

*Re: What if CENA turns HEEL on 1000th episode?*

Cena will never turn. Punk will turn next week.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: What if CENA turns HEEL on 1000th episode?*

*He fucking announced his MITB title shot a week in advance. He's not turning heel damn it.*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



ChromeMan said:


> The debut of this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As fun as the nostalgia will be, da FUTURE needs to make an appearance as well. And I'm not just talking about Ambrose either. :side:


I honestly fucking wish so much, but it's just, the closer it gets, the more excited and at the same time skeptical that they are gonna have him debut. One can only wish, Raw 1001 is going to be at his hometown so maybe they will do it there or something.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> - Piper still not sure if he is going to be on RAW 1000, he wrote "I'm not doing lame work. Let me role Vince. I"ll show them why Raw's the longest running show. - PWPIX.COM


I think for Piper it will be Piper's Pit or nothing.

Assume there's a 20-man battle royal on Monday. Who would you put it in? My 20 would be?

1 + 2) APA
3 + 4) Too Cool
5) Vader
6) Matt Hardy
7) Road Dogg
8) Sid
9) Kevin Nash
10) Steve Blackman
11) Mick Foley
12) Viscera
13) Gangrel
14) Billy Gunn
15) X-Pac
16) Eugene
17 + 18) La Resistance
19) MVP
20) Rikishi

Some names I've put that are not confirmed, but I would be surprised if guys like Nash and Viscera don't show up.

I even wouldn't mind seeing people like Mean Street Posse, lol. (rather awkwardly, I did just read a comment on YouTube, which said "FEED ME THREE!") Or even these guys, in today's WWE it makes total sense!

Of course, I'd have Foley win, and then.....


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: What if CENA turns HEEL on 1000th episode?*

I've long given up Cena turning heel thought since wm.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

We've seen enough Piper this year.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Kind of expecting Jericho/Trish vs. Dolph/Vickie.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Haven't heard much discussion about former Divas for RAW 1000!

I'm hope for the following:

Candice Michelle
Trish
Lita
Stacy Keibler 
Torrie Wilson 
Sable 
Sunny


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I expect the Faces of Foley as well.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Huganomics said:


> Kind of expecting Jericho/Trish vs. Dolph/Vickie.


That could happen with Y2J's mystery partner next week. Other divas in 15-diva battle royal but Kharma returns & throws Beth Phoenix out


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

This won't affect the show in anyway but it looks like Sheen won't be promoting WWE on twitter during RAW 1000. He apparently quit twitter a week or so ago and WWE didn't advertise him during Raw's broadcast. Seriously what an idiot for quitting twitter. Not that I care about him and this twitter shit, but when you agree with a company to do something and they advertise you and shit, you just don't back away like that. He should have quit after RAW 1000. Dick move.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Well that's what they get when they pimp out social media like no tomorrow instead of focusing on putting together a quality product.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

PREDICTIONS:

DX to open the show, only to be interrupted by Heyman who announces that Brock has accepted HHH's challenge for a match at Summerslam. While DX are listening to Heyman, Brock comes through the crowd and attacks them both from behind. F5s to both, DX killed, angle furthered.

The wedding will have some sort of swerve, likely involving KANE.

Punk to retain but in some screwy way that makes him look like a complete geek.


----------



## Whaddamaneuver!!!

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Sorry if it's already been mentioned, but is anyone else sick of these HHH/HBK DX reunions? Sure, it was fun in 2006, but all they do now is come to the ring, tell a few cringe, lame jokes, give us two words, and leave. I mean I'll give it a chance, the show hasn't aired yet, but if it is indeed the same old thing, it would be such a waste of HBK on such a landmark show. I'm hoping either Lesnar attacks them in the opening minute, OR we get the full DX, with X-Pac and the Outlaws. Some Bret/HBK interaction would also be great.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I swear if we get 2009 or a 2007-type DX it's gonna suck hard.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Marv95 said:


> Well that's what they get when they pimp out social media like no tomorrow instead of focusing on putting together a quality product.


I agree that they should be focusing on putting a quality product instead of focusing more on twitter 
but that doesn't give Sheen the right to just walk off after weeks of WWE promoting him. I don't care care if it was Sheen or any other celebrity, the fact is you don't turn your back when you have agreed to do something. I don't know what WWE were thinking when they reach out to him. Totally unprofessional.

Anyways.....Kofi and R-truth will defend their Tag titles against Epico and Primo at RAW 1000 according to this tweet made by Rosa just a few hours ago:

*@LARosaMendes*
The #Raw1000 episode will equal victory for us!!!! The tag team titles belong on us!!!! And they will be ours!


----------



## Fäng1

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Do you think Randy Orton will reappear at RAW 1000? His 60 days must be long over if I'm correct and I'd love to see him again. I was always a fan of the RKO ^^


----------



## The Haiti Kid

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Fäng said:


> Do you think Randy Orton will reappear at RAW 1000? His 60 days must be long over if I'm correct and I'd love to see him again. I was always a fan of the RKO ^^


He was suspended on the 30th May so his 60 days won't be up yet. Not long though.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The Haiti Kid said:


> He was suspended on the 30th May so his 60 days won't be up yet. Not long though.


I know it's policy and everything, but he only has a week left and he is one of the biggest superstars in WWE today!
IMO they should allow him to be on the show and carry his last week suspension the following week or something.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



> Local Advertisements in St. Louis are promoting Bret Hart's return to Raw this Monday. Hart was advertised a few weeks ago and then not mentioned again. This week, new localized promos pushed Hart.


*Source:* PWinsider.com


----------



## Fäng1

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Oh well, I really hope he is allowed to return for one night. I mean it's the 1000th episode of Monday Night RAW and Orton played in the top tier before he got suspended. 
When he returns I'd love to see him in a feud with Ziggler once DZ cashed in his MITB contract and becomes WHC.

To the Hart story: Since I was a child with 6 years I was a fan of Bret Hart and his diseased brother. My cousin and I always played as the Hart Dynasty in video games, so I'm pretty excited about his return to Raw!


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Fäng said:


> Oh well, I really hope he is allowed to return for one night. I mean it's the 1000th episode of Monday Night RAW and Orton played in the top tier before he got suspended.
> When he returns I'd love to see him in a feud with Ziggler once DZ cashed in his MITB contract and becomes WHC.
> 
> To the Hart story: Since I was a child with 6 years I was a fan of Bret Hart and his diseased brother. My cousin and I always played as the Hart Dynasty in video games, so I'm pretty excited about his return to Raw!


I started watching WWF around 91-92. Bret was No.1 favourite of mine when he beat Piper 2 win IC title at WM 8, I'm hoping he'll manage Tyson Kidd Vs Christian for IC title. That would great match 4 RAW 1000th episode


----------



## Bolts91

*Dear WWE,*

Please, don't have Cena win the WWE Championship this Monday.

Sadly, I can already see a great 1000th episode of RAW end shitty for me as the final frame is Cena with the WWE Belt.

I'm not a Cena hater, I just don't think he should have the belt. He's managed to main event almost every PPV without the WWE Championship and be in top tier feuds/storylines without the belt. 

IMO, it's a horrible choice to have John Cena defeat CM Punk at Raw 1000 but I'm 90% sure it will happen.

Thoughts? Hopes?


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Dear WWE,*

Punk is the necessary evil, but Punk needs to retain. Cena is high above the WWE title, as you said.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Dear WWE,*



Domenico said:


> Punk is the necessary evil, but Punk needs to retain. Cena is high above the WWE title, as you said.


Punk retains after Cena cashes in next week, Punk Vs Cena again at SummerSlam, hoping The Rock refs this match


----------



## Bolts91

*Re: Dear WWE,*

I'm hoping Punk retains for sure.

I just know that Cena will be WWE champ soon because Rock is "coming back to become WWE Champ again" and they sure won't do a Rock/Punk feud.


----------



## GTI

*Re: Dear WWE,*

They should have thrown Sheamus in there too.
Superman Triple Threat match.
Who is the most pushed of them all?


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

So, you guys think that Mark Henry might appear at RAW 1000?
Would you like to see him?
Will he be injected into the title scene?


----------



## Fäng1

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I really hope Punk retains and turns heel or tweener. His character is not suited for a full face. This stupid "AJ, if I hurt your feelings I'm really sorry, but I care too much about you to lie to you" shit is just not Punk. He really needs to turn next week. 
I think he would make a great heel champion and WWE would need another heel reign. With Shamus, Punk, Santino, Christian and Kofi & Truth all beeing faces WWE REALLY needs a heel champion and Punk and Ziggler are just the men to do these jobs. Ziggler draws enough attention even as a heel and for Punk, well, Punk drew even more attention last year, as he broke keyfabe, spoke his mind, did what he wanted, feuded with everybody in his way and was just this asshole character nobody really liked but everybody cheered for anyway.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Dear WWE,*



Bolts91 said:


> Please, don't have Cena win the WWE Championship this Monday.
> 
> Sadly, I can already see a great 1000th episode of RAW end shitty for me as the final frame is Cena with the WWE Belt.
> 
> I'm not a Cena hater, I just don't think he should have the belt. He's managed to main event almost every PPV without the WWE Championship and be in top tier feuds/storylines without the belt.
> 
> IMO, it's a horrible choice to have John Cena defeat CM Punk at Raw 1000 but I'm 90% sure it will happen.
> 
> Thoughts? Hopes?



Dear* Bolts91*,

We have taken your concerns in to consideration and would like to thank you for your feedback. I must confess to you that I am quite disappointed that you chose this medium to voice your opinions even though we've been encouraging our fans to use '*Tout*'. I almost felt it necessary to have Puppet H teach you a little lesson but I think that would be a little extreme. Also he is too busy burying *SVETV988_fan* in my backyard, sadly he decided he couldn't 'RISE ABOVE' my hate for the IWC and proved to be a less than ideal Cena fan. I promise I won't disappoint you, because sooner or later you'll all come to the understanding that I'm doing what is best for you and the WWE. You can rest assured that I won't WCW up the joint.

Sincerely,

*V*incent K. McMahon

*#B A Star
#Buy a shirt
#Vote for Linda*


----------



## AEA

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Its pretty obvious to me that Cena is gonna beat punk for the title and will finish the Show celebrating which wont be nice but the rest of the show should be awesome with DX,Heyman,HHH and all the rest...Wwe cant really fuck this up can they hopefully cena winning the title will be the only thing I'm mad about after watching this Episode.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Dear WWE,*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Dear* Bolts91*,
> 
> We have taken your concerns in to consideration and would like to thank you for your feedback. I must confess to you that I am quite disappointed that you chose this medium to voice your opinions even though we've been encouraging our fans to use '*Tout*'. I almost felt it necessary to have Puppet H teach you a little lesson but I think that would be a little extreme. Also he is too busy burying *SVETV988_fan* in my backyard, sadly he decided he couldn't 'RISE ABOVE' my hate for the IWC and proved to be a less than ideal Cena fan. I promise I won't disappoint you, because sooner or later you'll all come to the understanding that I'm doing what is best for you and the WWE. You can rest assured that I won't WCW up the joint.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> *V*incent K. McMahon
> 
> *#B A Star
> #Buy a shirt
> #Vote for Linda*


:lmao :lmao :lmao Kudos to you my Friend (Y)


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Cenba won't beat Punk. This is a way to give Punk a clean win over Cena before he loses the belt to him at NOC. SummerSlam will be Punk/Cena/Show


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Anyways.....Kofi and R-truth will defend their Tag titles against Epico and Primo at RAW 1000 according to this tweet made by Rosa just a few hours ago:
> 
> *@LARosaMendes*
> The #Raw1000 episode will equal victory for us!!!! The tag team titles belong on us!!!! And they will be ours!


The tag titles needs to change. Epico/Primo wouldn't be my choice to hold them next, but Kingston/R-Truth needs to drop them to progress the tag division.

Cena is going to win his cash in. It's Raw 1000th. Vince puts all his faith in Cena in every situation. Cena will walk way the WWE Champion and the IWC will rage.

Since R-Truth/Kingston and CM Punk are very likely to lose their titles, I wonder if WWE will book it so that all the champions have a title change. That means Layla, Santino, and Christian lose also. That way, they can say it's a new RawActive era and try to get you to watch next week. It also sets up five new title feuds next week.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Zankman Jack said:


> So, you guys think that Mark Henry might appear at RAW 1000?
> Would you like to see him?
> Will he be injected into the title scene?


He's expected to return on that date according to reports. Rey came back a little earlier than expected. Henry should be there. It's Orton I am worried about. In his hometown on this special occasion, must suck to have to watch it. Hopefully a titantron message.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> He's expected to return on that date according to reports. Rey came back a little earlier than expected. Henry should be there. It's Orton I am worried about. In his hometown on this special occasion, must suck to have to watch it. Hopefully a titantron message.


I'm hoping he'll RKO Sheamus next week for Sheamus Vs Orton at SummerSlam


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's Orton I am worried about. In his hometown on this special occasion, must suck to have to watch it. Hopefully a titantron message.


Orton can't appear. He's suspended and WWE doesn't make exceptions for anyone.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



kyhoopsgoat said:


> They are advertising locally on the radio for the Aug. 20th show in Fresno, CA ... IN ACTION MATT MORGAN...AND NEW GM RIC FLAIR!


Matt Morgan? Really? Meet Christian's mystery opponent if it was actually advertised.

Ric Flair was tied up in the TNA/WWE legal battle, so I think that is probably more wishful thinking.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Austin & DX said:


> I'm hoping he'll RKO Sheamus next week for Sheamus Vs Orton at SummerSlam


Just gonna have to wait, I guess. Orton vs Sheamus ain't happening for summer slam unfortunately.



CaptainObvious said:


> Orton can't appear. He's suspended and WWE doesn't make exceptions for anyone.


Well, I guess this is truly a lesson learned for Orton.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Hopefully this is more special then the 25th Anniversary of Mania and 25th Royal Rumble were....

WWE usually fails to deliver on big events like this, but it's a stacked show, so I'm holding my head up.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, I guess this is truly a lesson learned for Orton.


It is. But I think it's a lesson he needed to learn. He'll come back refocused.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Well that is definitely an incentive for Orton to turn heel. One of the biggest shows ever, and he can't make it. He comes back literally one week later and he delivers a scathing promo on how the WWE wouldn't let him appear, and then he has a blast at the fans for not thinking of him, causing him to attack one of the top babyfaces, which I would expect to be Sheamus.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



CaptainObvious said:


> The tag titles needs to change. Epico/Primo wouldn't be my choice to hold them next, but Kingston/R-Truth needs to drop them to progress the tag division.
> 
> Cena is going to win his cash in. It's Raw 1000th. Vince puts all his faith in Cena in every situation. Cena will walk way the WWE Champion and the IWC will rage.
> 
> Since R-Truth/Kingston and CM Punk are very likely to lose their titles, I wonder if WWE will book it so that all the champions have a title change. That means Layla, Santino, and Christian lose also. That way, they can say it's a new RawActive era and try to get you to watch next week. It also sets up five new title feuds next week.


Well I doubt Santino and Layla will defend their belts since they lost the poll to Christian (am I the only one who found it funny that Santino came in last btw?) Then again it wouldn't be the first time one option won the fan vote but we saw the other two anyway. Santino and Layla do need to drop those titles though. WWE obviously doesn't intend on doing anything with either of them...or at least making Santino relatively serious. 

I do think Kofi and Truth will drop the belt to PTP soon too. AW is on fire and I think management is taking notice.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

*@JRsBBQ:*

Planning on being at RAW 1000 this monday in St.Louis as a fan. Wouldn't miss it! If called upon, I'm happy to do a little work.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I can fap to that.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Does anyone else feel more excited for Raw1000 than Wrestlemania 28?
I don't think I've ever been so excited for a wrestling event in my life!


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

No it's not that important because Cena in the main event against the same guy he wrestled like 20x last year is no big deal to a smart fan. The aftermath is what counts here. There would of been chairs thrown in the ring at WM 28 if things went wrong. Thank goodness for Vince....he not's completely crazy yet.


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: Dear WWE,*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Dear* Bolts91*,
> 
> We have taken your concerns in to consideration and would like to thank you for your feedback. I must confess to you that I am quite disappointed that you chose this medium to voice your opinions even though we've been encouraging our fans to use '*Tout*'. I almost felt it necessary to have Puppet H teach you a little lesson but I think that would be a little extreme. Also he is too busy burying *SVETV988_fan* in my backyard, sadly he decided he couldn't 'RISE ABOVE' my hate for the IWC and proved to be a less than ideal Cena fan. I promise I won't disappoint you, because sooner or later you'll all come to the understanding that I'm doing what is best for you and the WWE. You can rest assured that I won't WCW up the joint.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> *V*incent K. McMahon
> 
> *#B A Star
> #Buy a shirt
> #Vote for Linda*


WTF is this? :lmao:lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

So reading the SD spoilers what do you guys thing will happen on the 1000th raw?


----------



## Redrox

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Stephanie McMahon hinted at returning for Raw 1000 during a twitter chat yesterday. I'd love to see her and Paul Heyman in a promo with Trips/Lesner!


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



D.M.N. said:


> Given the amount of stuff they have, it wouldn't surprise me at all if WWE announce later this week that there will be a 30-minute Raw 1000 pre-show live on YouTube.


Predicted yesterday, announced today... 

Via press release: http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...headline-raws-historic-1000th-episode/141985/



> JOHN CENA® VS. CM PUNK® TO HEADLINE RAW®’S HISTORIC 1000TH EPISODE
> 
> STAMFORD, Conn., July, 18, 2012 – WWE® (NYSE:WWE) today announced the details of Monday Night Raw’s historic 1,000th episode this Monday when the longest-running weekly television show in U.S. history moves to a three-hour format with a new start time of 8/7C on USA Network. Raw has aired more original episodes than some of the most popular television series of all time, including The Simpsons, Gunsmoke, Lassie and Monday Night Football.
> 
> WWE CHAMPIONSHIP – MAIN EVENT
> 
> A little more than one week after he won his first Money in the Bank® Ladder Match for a WWE Championship contract, WWE Superstar John Cena® will cash in live on Raw’s 1,000th episode against WWE Champion CM Punk® in the main event.
> 
> WWE LEGENDS
> 
> Raw’s 1,000th episode will showcase the most memorable moments from the past two decades and celebrate the unmatched staying power of Monday Night Raw starting at 8/7C with a reunion of WWE Superstars Triple H® and Shawn Michaels® of D-Generation X®, the anti-establishment group which revolutionized sports-entertainment. In addition, some of the most iconic WWE Superstars that made Raw an extraordinary success, including Dwayne “The Rock®” Johnson, Bret Hart® and Mick Foley™, will make special appearances.
> 
> BROCK LESNAR® RESPONDS TO TRIPLE H®
> 
> The episode also marks the return of Brock Lesnar®, who will make his first live appearance in nearly three months and will respond directly to Triple H®’s challenge for a match at SummerSlam®.
> 
> DANIEL BRYAN® AND AJ®’S WEDDING
> 
> WWE Superstar Daniel Bryan® may have lost to WWE Champion CM Punk at Money in the Bank with AJ™ as the special guest referee, but that didn't deter him from expressing his love for the unpredictable WWE Diva. The two will celebrate their tumultuous love affair on Raw's 1,000th episode with a wedding.
> 
> MOST INTERACTIVE SHOW ON TELEVISION
> 
> The 1,000th episode of Monday Night Raw will also look toward the future as the count towards another 1,000 episodes begins. The show ushers in a new era of interactive programming, where viewers will become part of the action by using social media platforms like Tout, Twitter, Shazam®, Instagram and Facebook to have a voice in the show and control outcomes live. The best fan touts, tweets, photos and comments will be featured during the telecasts, on WWE.com, at live events, and on social media reaching WWE’s more than 100 million social media followers.
> 
> MONDAY NIGHT RAW PRE-SHOW
> 
> On July 23 at 7:30/6:30C, WWE will host a special Monday Night Raw Pre-Show that will stream live on WWE.com and on WWE’s official YouTube channel, FanNation (YouTube.com/WWEFanNation). Fans can also relive the very first episode of Monday Night Raw at http://youtu.be/oozq-oOgdjI.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Marty Vibe said:


> I've just realised (yes, slow) that HBK was never in the same DX with Outlaws and X-Pac. Don't think that would stop anything though.


Only as a one-off thing when he was Commisioner, then they turned their backs on him and let him get beat up by the Corporation since he turned on X-Pac a couple months earlier. Anyone remember?


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Anyways.....Kofi and R-truth will defend their Tag titles against Epico and Primo at RAW 1000 according to this tweet made by Rosa just a few hours ago:
> 
> *@LARosaMendes*
> The #Raw1000 episode will equal victory for us!!!! The tag team titles belong on us!!!! And they will be ours!


AW and PTP to interfere to set up a triple threat tag at Summerslam? Maybe The Usos come down afterward since they just received the rub of dancing with their dad? Four-way at Summerslam? Would be good.

Against whom will Christian defend the Intercontinental Championship?

NO!!!!! @ Matt Morgan returning to WWE. Oh, man. Please let Ryback squash him in the next two or three months and send him on his way. 

Sandow is still my choice to win the Intercontinental Championship match... Perhaps they could hold a spelling bee backstage for the shot and he wins after a grueling tournament in which he finally defeats Kane.

Jericho & Trish vs. Dolph & Vickie sounds sweet, too.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



> Excitement, intrigue surrounds WWE Championship heading into Raw 1,000​--------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For nearly 250 days, WWE Champion CM Punk has seemingly done it all and beaten them all. From staving off five contenders in an Elimination Chamber Match to shining against Chris Jericho on The Grandest Stage of Them All, WrestleMania XXVIII, he has been the epitome of a fighting champion.
> 
> Now, Punk must prepare for the most unpredictable fight of his championship reign.
> 
> John Cena will cash in his Money in the Bank contract on the historic 1,000th episode of Raw on July 23. Punk knows this much is coming. And he knows the type of match to anticipate as well — one that's relentless and grueling with one of the fiercest rivals of his career. (PLAYLIST: PUNK AND CENA'S RIVALRY)
> 
> What he doesn't know, however, is whether The Brahma Bull intends to charge right into the battle lines with nostrils flaring.
> 
> It's no secret that Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson has his sights set on capturing his eighth WWE Championship. He emphatically proclaimed his goal to the WWE Universe on Raw the day after he defeated Cena in a "Once in a Lifetime" Match at WrestleMania XXVIII (WATCH). It's an objective that The Great One reiterated when he recently announced on Twitter that he would be at Raw 1,000, to which Punk replied, "I'm waiting."
> 
> History is clearly on Cena's side Monday, as no Superstar has ever unsuccessfully cashed in his Money in the Bank contract, but no contract holder has had to deal with The Most Electrifying Man in All of Entertainment awaiting the perfect chance to thrust himself into the WWE Championship picture. (PLAYLIST: THE ROCK'S RAW MOMENTS)
> 
> Could we bear witness to not only the beginning of Cena’s 11th WWE Title reign but also Cena challenging The Rock to a WrestleMania rematch at MetLife Stadium in a clash that would be as big as a New York Giants vs. New York Jets Super Bowl in the same venue? Then again, if Cena cashes in unsuccessfully, will The Rock challenge the seemingly unbeatable Punk to a championship match on Raw 1,001? Or, could The Great One make another WrestleMania challenge and set the stage for an epic battle in the shadow of New York City?
> 
> The future possibilities are rife with win-win scenarios for the WWE Universe. Watching the king of the "pipe bomb," CM Punk, trade verbal barbs with an in-your-face, masterful trash-talker like The People's Champion would be sublime. And if we're embarking on another chapter in the Punk-Cena rivalry, it'll be captivating to see Raw's two top dogs duke it out back and forth again over the WWE Title, while The Rock waits in the wings to see who ultimately emerges with the championship gold.
> 
> On Raw SuperShow, in spite of Big Show's urging, Cena passed on the easy cash-in attempt on Punk and gave the WWE Champion one week to get ready for "the biggest match of [his] life." At Raw 1,000, with The Rock in attendance, now both champion and challenger must expect the unexpected


wwe.com


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Fake but awesome promo


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Anyone have any thoughts on what the RAW pre-show will consist of?


----------



## Falkono

*Who do you really hope makes an appearance at the 1000th show?*

Sorry if a thread like this has already been posted. Couldn't find it so lock if there is!

Who do you hope makes an appearance at the 1000th episode?

For me I would love to see Bobby The Brain Heenan there. Having watched wrestling from way back in the day (early 80s) it would be so awesome to see him there as he was a huge part of WWF at around the start of RAW. While he left a year or two later for WCW the fact he was inducted into the hall of fame should hopefully mean Vince isn't mad at him or anything. With his health issues not sure how much he could do but it would be fucking epic to see him do a promo with Ziggler because he sort of is a bit like Mr Perfect. 

It will be cool to see a lot of the attitude era guys back but I really do hope we see some of the golden 90s era guys too.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Who do you really hope makes an appearance at the 1000th show?*

Stone cold for me. It's been a while.


----------



## [The_Game]

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on what the RAW pre-show will consist of?


Don't know, but if I was going to take a guess I'd say it'l be hyping up the 1000th show and we'll get a tag team match.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Cool even though it's fake


1TheRockHHH said:


> Fake but awesome promo




This was really the only time HBK was there with everyone else


Mister Mystery Man said:


> Only as a one-off thing when he was Commisioner, then they turned their backs on him and let him get beat up by the Corporation since he turned on X-Pac a couple months earlier. Anyone remember?




But this was the first time they planted the seeds of The Outlawz joining


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Punkholic said:


> *Source:* PWinsider.com


Fuck me so fucking boring.


----------



## AirTroublein619

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on what the RAW pre-show will consist of?


Some kind of mixed tag match with Santino and Layla versus two others.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Who do you really hope makes an appearance at the 1000th show?*

This thread will be merged I guess.

But: Batista, Angle and BIG POPPA PUMP SCOTT STEINER would be boss.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Who do you really hope makes an appearance at the 1000th show?*



Zankman Jack said:


> This thread will be merged I guess.
> 
> But: Batista, Angle and *BIG POPPA PUMP SCOTT STEINER* would be boss.


Scott Steiner would be fucking sick! I highly doubt he'd make an appearance though, I wouldn't think WWE would trust him on the mic or even on screen for a second.

But on that note... Iron Sheik had better be there.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Who do you really hope makes an appearance at the 1000th show?*

Goldberg returning and squashing Ryback would be a mark out moment


----------



## Warren Zevon

*Re: Who do you really hope makes an appearance at the 1000th show?*

Dean Malenko - I wouldn't expect him to wrestle given his age and health issues, but I'd like to see him on tv one more time. He's working as a road agent, I believe, so it isn't so farfetched to think they'd have him on. He could have a segment with Daniel Bryan or something.


----------



## Chris22

*Re: Who do you really hope makes an appearance at the 1000th show?*

I want Trish Stratus!


----------



## 123bigdave

*Re: Who do you really hope makes an appearance at the 1000th show?*



Chris22 said:


> I want Trish Stratus!


She's pretty much set in stone to be on it. Some sort of a Diva's Battle Royal sounds exactly like what WWE would do on the night, with her, Lita, Ivory etc being in it.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Who do you really hope makes an appearance at the 1000th show?*

Honestly, Edge. I cannot imagine Christian appearing and Edge not, it just isn't right. Thing is if this had been a few months ago when he was still on contract this would have been a sure thing. Now? Not so much


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: Who do you really hope makes an appearance at the 1000th show?*

GANGREL without Christian and Edge... Would hope he would have the same entrance though with the fire in the floor and rising out of it... 

UNDERTAKER. Im stuck with how id love to see him appear though, entrance wise. The most recent theme is so epic its hard to wanna see him enter under another older one... Ministry theme would be sick though but it wouldnt fit with his character now, unless they just wanted to do a nostalgia moment. Id love to see him enter under the ministry theme with the same attire from WM 28, spikes and all that. If hes gonna take the time to appear I hope he gets a nice segment or at least some type of appreciative segment instead of chokeslamming Slater or some dumb shit. He needs the FULL entrance too if they use the same one. 

I dont think I could mark any harder then if the Brothers of Destruction theme hit... Or if Kane was out in the ring and Takers gong hit right then!!


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Who do you really hope makes an appearance at the 1000th show?*

I want to see Edge make an appearance more than anyone. Last time Edge showed up it was awesome but it's been a few months now and it's time Raw gets a little Rated-R!


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Who do you really hope makes an appearance at the 1000th show?*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> Scott Steiner would be fucking sick! I highly doubt he'd make an appearance though, I wouldn't think WWE would trust him on the mic or even on screen for a second.
> 
> But on that note... Iron Sheik had better be there.


My "he comes back - abducts Daniel Bryan - turns him into "Little Danny Pump" - manages Bryan in the midcard/upper-midcard/main-event scene" scenario may never come to life. 
But I was at least hoping for him to come out and squash Slater. Lord knows it would've been better than Backlund (no offense to the man) and Cindy Lauper. 
Still, him appearing at RAW 1000th would, indeed, be sick.
---
Sheik would be cool. Imagine him and Steiner doing a promo together. ;D



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Goldberg returning and squashing Ryback would be a mark out moment


He would, if he was to appear, squash Slater and you know it.



Warren Zevon said:


> Dean Malenko - I wouldn't expect him to wrestle given his age and health issues, but I'd like to see him on tv one more time. He's working as a road agent, I believe, so it isn't so farfetched to think they'd have him on. He could have a segment with Daniel Bryan or something.


That would be cool, though, even if the crowd is smarky I would expect a weak reaction, no?


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> *@JRsBBQ:*
> 
> Planning on being at RAW 1000 this monday in St.Louis as a fan. Wouldn't miss it! If called upon, I'm happy to do a little work.
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


It would be pretty stupid to not have him announce the whole show since he's definitely the most important announcer in RAW history.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Who do you really hope makes an appearance at the 1000th show?*

I'd like to see Ultimate Warrior squash Heath Slater. And some sort of battle royal with a bunch of faces from the past with guys like Savio Vega, Papa Shango, Funaki, Vladimir Kozlov, MVP and Haku in it.


----------



## Firallon

*Re: Who do you really hope makes an appearance at the 1000th show?*

Stone Cold Steve Austin
Goldberg
Jim Ross
Mick Foley
The Rated R Superstar, Edge
Bret Hart
Scott Steiner

Just to name a few


----------



## $id

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Austin wouldve been advertised wouldnt he ?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



$id said:


> Austin wouldve been advertised wouldnt he ?


I'm hoping they haven't mentioned him, because they want it to be a surprise. Im actually happy he hasn't been advertised yet, if he does show up, the moment Will be even better.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

He better be there. This show is a failure without Austin, he's the face of Raw.

He's not on strained terms with the company, he's probably the legend with the best relationship with Vince, he appears more often than any other AE star by far, so they must want it to be a surprise, because I don't see why they'd not advertise him otherwise. The only problem is, it won't be a surprise to anybody because it's Austin and he shows up every year, so it seems futile, but whatever. As long as he is there.


----------



## wrestling nerd 21

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Two people I would have wanted at this show and it's an shame their both dead.
1.Randy Savage - He's Dead now it's an shame I wanted him on this show,I wanted him to be at the AJ and Daniel Bryan wedding it would have been epic. 
2.Mr Perfect - The original Show Off I wanted him to have an match which with Ziggler,that would of been awesome it's an shame he's dead to.


----------



## nonamebadger

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If only TNA would allow some of their guys to make an appearance.

Kurt Angle, RVD, Hogan, Hardy. Would make it that much better.


----------



## wrestling nerd 21

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

My Dream for this show would be Austin Aries turns up challenges Dolph Ziggler to an 30 minute Iron man match.
The gretest Man That Ever Lived VS The Show OFF 2ND Best wrestling match in the world.


----------



## H

*Re: Who do you really hope makes an appearance at the 1000th show?*



Zankman Jack said:


> My "he comes back - abducts Daniel Bryan - turns him into *"Little Danny Pump"* - manages Bryan in the midcard/upper-midcard/main-event scene" scenario may never come to life.
> But I was at least hoping for him to come out and squash Slater. Lord knows it would've been better than Backlund (no offense to the man) and Cindy Lauper.
> Still, him appearing at RAW 1000th would, indeed, be sick.
> ---


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Hope to god Austin, Taker and Edge are there. I'm dying for an E & C segment.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



#Mark said:


> Hope to god Austin, Taker and Edge are there. I'm dying for an E & C segment.


I really doubt Taker will be there. I mean...why would he? There's nothing for him to do...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Punkholic said:


> I really doubt Taker will be there. I mean...why would he? There's nothing for him to do...


He's the only remaining non retired member that was on the first episode of Raw. He stuck with WWE during their shit years, he is the most loyal guy they've ever had and probably ever will have, Cena being a close second.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*

Main Event 

Punk vs Cena for WWE Championship

Top of the hour: 

Christian vs Dean Ambrose for Intercontinental Championship (maybe not likely, so insert mid card heel here.)

4 man tag match:

Santino Marella with Rey Mysterio, The Great Khali and Brodus Clay 

Vs.

The Miz with Alberto Del Rio, Big Show and Tensai 

Sheamus vs a returning Mark Henry, hopefully (if not insert Kane)

Chris Jericho vs Dolph Ziggler 



The show:


DX reunion gets crashed by Lesnar somehow. All hell breaks loose again. Lesnar is removed from the building as to not interfere with later segments.


Now hopefully, without having to insert Kane onto the card, we have a segment with Slater calling out for any Raw legend in the back and tonight he knows there's a lot of them. He litterally says something along the lines of "Come bring out the Jabronis so I can open up a can of whoop ass" he is trying to steal catchphrases but mixes them up. Then Kane, and an O.G. comes out and chokeslams him while Undertaker comes out and tombstone Slater .(Slater is selling the chokeslam for Taker's long ass enterance the whole time :lmao classic.)

We're more likely to see a Stunner though. 



The Rock segment. Rock comes out, talks about he's going to get the belt no matter who wins tonight. Punk comes out and says finally we meet in the ring and that he's sick of Rock talking trash and that he's gonna take Punks belt but Rock's not even on the roster. The two have an epic staredown when Cena comes out and decides to cash in right there while Rock stands at ringside watching the match. Cena gets over confident again during the match while taunting over to Rock, gets rolled up, or GTS and pinned, being the first to loose the cash in, again because of over confidence. Would be the perfect addition to Cena's downward spiral of 2012.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

Omg can this get moved to the Raw 1000 thread? Was writing it on my phone and thought that's what I was in. Sorry.


----------



## lazyandcool

*Re: Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*

glad that john cena is putting mid card talent like punk over.cena will teach punk how to be a maineventer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Matt Morgan said he's gonna be there. Shit will go down for sure. (Y)


----------



## phatbob426

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Anyone remember this opening? Freaking fireworks, explosions, wild crowd, headbanging music, and JR going batshit crazy at the announce table. http://youtu.be/sOuCMYXZO_I


----------



## Mr Talley

*Re: Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*

DX reunion- It's a lot more than advertised. Triple H and HBK come down to the ring and then you hear "Oh you didn't know???" The New Age Outlaws join them. They can leave that drug-addict X-Pac home.

Backstage segment with Billy Gunn and Dolph Ziggler.

Bork Laser destroys someone. Maybe Triple H again, maybe HBK, or both.

Legends battle royal. Let me see some guys we haven't seen in a while.

Hardcore match.

New GM announcement. Please let it be someone cool like Stone Cold, Foley, HBK, The Rock, Jim Ross, Stephanie McMahon, or Shane McMahon.

D-VON!!!!! GET THE TABLES!!! Man I wish this was possible.

Sheamus loses a match clean. I think seeing Randy Savage return is more likely than this though.

Backstage segment with Stone Cold and Vince.

Backstage segment with Stone Cold and The Rock.

Several Stone Cold run-ins where he stuns everyone in the ring.

The Rock Rock Bottoms John Cena.

CM Punk pipebomb.

Cena loses clean.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*

Personally, with all the non wrestling stuff they are doing (Tout Vids from fans, DB/AJ wedding, announcing the new GM who I think will be Flair, The Rock showing up, Brock Lesnar's response to Triple H, The DX Reunion, and various other Nostalgia pop things like Austin, Taker, and the like), I doubt there will be much time for actual wrestling, even with a third hour.


----------



## Mr Talley

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I want to hear this music. I know it won't happen, but I'd jump up and down like a little girl.






If I was there, I'd still chant "You suck" at him. I love Kurt, but I'd have to say it.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Austin and Undertaker both need to be there, frankly.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*

I would like the final segment on Raw to be a party in the ring with all Current and former wrestlers. With Vince McMahon holding a cake. Stone Cold Comes out with a beer truck, and ends the show with chaos


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*

My ideal show - 

Punk vs Cena. Punk wins. Rock comes out and stares him down to end the show.
Rock announces he will face the winner of Punk/Cena at Summerslam.
DX reunion with HHH, HBK, Billy Gunn, Road Dogg and X-Pac. 
Intercontinental Title - Jericho vs Christian
Ultimate Warrior squashes Heath Slater.
Past Stars Battle Royal with guys like Savio Vega, Haku, Papa Shango, Vladimir Kozlov, MVP, etc.
A comedy type wedding segment with Bryan and AJ. Michael Cole interupts, Derrick Bateman as best man, etc etc.

I realise none of this is likely to happen.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Mr Talley said:


> I want to hear this music. I know it won't happen, but I'd jump up and down like a little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was there, I'd still chant "You suck" at him. I love Kurt, but I'd have to say it.





Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> some more news -
> - Vince isn't holding anything back for RAW 1000 "Vince is forgetting about politics, personal issues etc... and literally anyone can appear on RAW 1000. (Even Chyna or Bruno Sammartino can appear if they wanted to.)- Bleacher Report .com
> 
> (Y)


Kurt Angle can appear if it's ok with himself and TNA. Also maybe the deal between WWE and TNA allowed a few former WWE superstars that are now in TNA to appear at RAW 1000.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*

Oh wishful thinking....

DX Reunion with all members. Surprise appearance by the rock and the nation of domination

All former Divas vs. Current Divas in a Battle royal. I'm talking Sonny, Sable, Lita, Trish, Victoria, Jazz, Ivory vs. current divas lol

Edge and Lita reenact the sex in the bed in the middle of the ring in front of CM Punk LMAO

Pete Rose in the Chicken Suit and Kane delivers another Tombstone piledriver

End of the show is the wedding between Bryna and AJ. My two scenarios....

1. CM PUNK pulls off the epic HHH marries Stephanie MCMahon move. 

2. Austin Interrupts the wedding with a beer truck and srapys everyone. Leaves, and everyone thinks it's over. Kurt Angle comes out shocking the world with his milk truck. Sprays everyone.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Matt Morgan said he's gonna be there. Shit will go down for sure. (Y)


He did? Where? :mark:


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*Re: Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*

*DX Reunion*
Triple H, Shawn Michaels, X-Pac, Billy Gunn & Road Dogg

*Does Lesnar Accept?*
Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman, Triple H/Shawn Michaels (Brawl at the end)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Christian(c) w/Edge vs Cody Rhodes (12:29)
Winner: Christian

*Josh Matthews interviews CM Punk*

*Tyson Kidd w/Bret Hart vs Damien Sandow*
Winner: Sandow (6:15) (Gets put in sharpshooter after)

*Heath Slater/Legends Segment*
Slater talks trash, then cops a mandible claw from Mick Foley, Gorilla press slam from Scott Steiner/Powerbomb from Kevin Nash(one of those 2), finished off with Stunner from Stone Cold

*Fatal Way #1Cont. for World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Jericho vs Wade Barrett vs Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
As Del Rio/Rey brawl through the crowd, Jericho locks Barrett in Walls of jericho, but Ziggler interferes Zig-Zagging him with Barrett capitalising with the victory. Sheamus, on commentary, comes to the ring and has a stare down with Barrett. Essentially you build up 3 Summerslam matches in 1 go. Winner: Barrett (13:19)

*Daniel Bryan/AJ Wedding*
They do the whole wedding stuff. Mid way through we get an appearance by The Godfather asking Bryan to join him and not get married, like he always does during weddings, but Bryan stays and half the guests end up leaving with Godfather and his hoes. Then they get to the bit where the priest says 'if theres any reason why these 2 should not get married'.....In the middle of that Dean Ambrose debuts coming from the crowd and attacks Bryan aggressively. He then gives him a knee-trembler knocking him out and makes-out with AJ right in front of him, setting up a Summerslam match between the 2.

*Past vs Present 6 Diva Tag Match*
Trish Stratus, Lita & Molly Holly
vs
Layla, Beth Phoenix & Natalya
Winners: Trish, Lita & Molly (5:16) (Layla celebrates with the legends at the end though)

*GM Announcement*
Stephanie McMahon announces new General Manager of RAW. Dont know who, maybe JBL, Foley, Stone Cold I dont know.

*Tag Team Match*
Brodus Clay & Sin Cara vs Big Show & The Miz
Winners: Big Show & The Miz (6:05)

*The Rock Promo*
Dont know what he's gonna say, not gonna predict.

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match #1Cont. WWE Tag Team Championship*
Primo & Epico vs Zack Ryder & Santino Marella vs Prime Time Players (Kofi/Truth on commentary)
Winners: Prime Time Players (6:38)

*20 Man Legends Battle Royal*
X-Pac vs Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn vs Diamond Dallas Page vs Vader vs Sycho Sid vs Doink the Clown vs Bob Backlund vs Rikishi vs Mick Foley vs Ken Shamrock vs Val Venis vs Scott Steiner vs Steve Blackman vs Jerry Lawler vs Booker T vs Bret Hart vs Hardcore Holly vs Roddy Piper vs Viscera
Winner: (Dont really mind) Vader (9:25)

*Josh Matthews interviews John Cena*

*WWE Championship*
John Cena vs CM Punk(c)
I dont know what'll happen but I think Punk will retain through some sort of shenanigans. I have a feeling a new Title design will debut at the beginning of the match. They should be given a long time and will tear the house down like at MITB 2011. The Rock will probably be involved with this and will set up something for Summerslam.
Winner: CM Punk (19:01)


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The only problem is, it won't be a surprise to anybody because it's Austin and he shows up every year, so it seems futile, but whatever. As long as he is there.


But what about the six year old kiddies in the crowd? Surely it'll be a surprise to them?!


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

This should be a commercial free raw, there's just to much stuff for it not to be.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Seems like there is going to be a pre-show as well:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=K_rQKaEg_GY&NR=1


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*Re: Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*



CMPunkFan18 said:


> ~wall of text~


I'd be happy with this card.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

It's coming around so quickly, can't wait!


----------



## SCSA852k

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

With all due respect for every other superstars, 1000th Raw would mean absolutely NOTHING if Austin is absent.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Mr Talley said:


> I want to hear this music. I know it won't happen, but I'd jump up and down like a little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was there, I'd still chant "You suck" at him. I love Kurt, but I'd have to say it.


Honestly, I imagine him getting a bigger pop than most of the people that could return.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

They should play Angle's music and have The Patriot come out waving a USA flag


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Matt Morgan said he's gonna be there. *Shit* will go down for sure. (Y)


Shit being the operative word. unk2


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

IMO the former talent battle royal will be on the RAW pre show. I really hope we get pre show every week starting at RAW 1000. on RAW 1001 and onwards the pre-show should be a build up show for RAW. It should preview the nights matches and showing a recap of the last show (so we don't get any bullshit recaps during RAW).

Some more news -
Matt Morgan's cryptic tweets could be about his return to WWE or it could be something totally different. I'm pretty sure it is a return to WWE. Recent dirtsheet reports indicate that WWE have signed him.


----------



## nevereveragainu

*Re: Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*



lazyandcool said:


> glad that john cena is putting mid card talent like punk over.cena will teach punk how to be a maineventer


he's been a main eventer since 2005


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Morgan? Fucking seriously? :delrio Talk about a return that nobody asked for.

Anyway, I'm thinking that it's only appropriate for Gillberg to be Ryback's squash. :lol


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Here's a cool poster I found










And btw what's up with Matt Morgan's tick tock thing on Twitter? He's had too much of Ke$ha eh? Or he is actually returning on Raw1000?


----------



## ohmagawd

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

They should play Angle's music, have everyone go apeshit and then have Vince come out with the swagger and the power walk. Everyone would boo him out of the building. Then he gets in the ring and trashes TNA or something.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Alpha poster is alpha


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*

Hoping to see these

Return of Wade Barret 
Stone Cold vs Heath Slater
The Rock, Stone Cold and Jericho interaction followed by
Interaction between Ziggler and Jericho
Brock F5 to HBK
Wedding interruption/chaos (will most likely happen )


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*

Pretty sure the D Bryan/AJ wedding will be interrupted by pretty much every legend on the show and madness ensues.

I personally want the wedding to go down without a hitch until the priest says the 'is there anyone who objects' or whatever it is, then the priest swerves and it's actually Vince Russo and he hits Daniel Bryan with a bat.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

^ This is a great poster there.


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Are they announcing a new GM on this show?


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*

Is it confirmed Punk cena wil main event?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



kennedy=god said:


> Are they announcing a new GM on this show?


Yes. I have a feeling John Laurinitis will be re-hired as the GM since he is being advertised for the show. Would mark out if Austin is named GM. loved his 03 GM run. Although like I said Johnny.L
is my guess. I mean why else would he be on the show for?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Is Shane McMahon going to be there?


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

That'd be the worst thing they could possibly do, he was so bad to watch and he's already done everything there is to do.

I'd go crazy if it was Austin but if it's not him i'd love JBL to come back. Great mic-worker.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*



Mqwar said:


> Is it confirmed Punk *cena* wil main event?


Remove the word Punk, and then look at virtually every PPV this year for your answer.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



phatbob426 said:


> Anyone remember this opening? Freaking fireworks, explosions, wild crowd, headbanging music, and JR going batshit crazy at the announce table. http://youtu.be/sOuCMYXZO_I


Shit makes me cry, seriously.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Is Shane McMahon going to be there?





kennedy=god said:


> That'd be the worst thing they could possibly do, he was so bad to watch and he's already done everything there is to do.
> 
> I'd go crazy if it was Austin but if it's not him i'd love JBL to come back. Great mic-worker.


Haven't read anything about Shane being on the show.
He is a very busy man these days. I think he is the owner of a Chinese Broadband service or something like that. I hope he can make it though. Would be awesome if he can take a big bump. 

As for Laurinitis being GM again, I wouldn't mind it. He was pretty funny, but yeah I agree there wasn't much material for him besides the usual people power talk. JBL would be my second choice for GM. The greatest heel ever IMO. He took kayfabe to a whole new level. He would refuse to sign autographs etc... the guy was just awesome and IMO would give RAW that extra kick that it needs.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Kurt Angle can appear if it's ok with himself and TNA. Also maybe the deal between WWE and TNA allowed a few former WWE superstars that are now in TNA to appear at RAW 1000.


If his music hits I would be marking for a week.

And agreed with Gillberg being the fodder for Ryback, but only if he gets his full entrance with the sparklers and fire extinguishers.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



SonoShion said:


> Shit makes me cry, seriously.


Same here.
It's when we watch vids like these and think to ourselves "WTF happened" It's like we have woken up from a dream and we aren't familiar with the current product. Really sad what wrestling used to be and what it is today. Lets be honest with ourselves the main reason the majority of us are excited for RAW1000 is because of the former talent. If there was no former talent involved in RAW1000 the excitement for the show will rapidly drop.



Xander45 said:


> If his music hits I would be marking for a week.


Most definitely. This show has so much replay value that it isn't even funny. Can't imagine how my nerves will be like just 24 hours from the show. The show is so unpredictable.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*

*Dean Ambrose in an IC title match for his TV debut? Are you having a laugh, that's months of wasted potential storylines, right there.*


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Yes. I have a feeling John Laurinitis will be re-hired as the GM since he is being advertised for the show. Would mark out if Austin is named GM. loved his 03 GM run. Although like I said Johnny.L
> is my guess. I mean why else would he be on the show for?


But Laurinitis has had advertised dark matches for months, and is advertised for the next few months, including next Monday.

He's not being advertised 'specially' for this show, and the dark shows don't happen every week anyway (I don't anticipate the live crowd getting a dark show match this week given the overrun will probably go on until 23:15).


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*

OP why would Ambrose go straight into an IC title match.Dream on


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



D.M.N. said:


> But Laurinitis has had advertised dark matches for months, and is advertised for the next few months, including next Monday.
> 
> He's not being advertised 'specially' for this show, and the dark shows don't happen every week anyway (I don't anticipate the live crowd getting a dark show match this week given the overrun will probably go on until 23:15).


Yes but him being involved in all these dark matches makes me wonder if they have plans for him in the near future, and now with the GM announcement at RAW1000, I have a feeling he will either be elected GM again, or come out of the crowd and interrupt the announcement and beg for his job back.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Raw 1000 card wishful thinking*

I still want a final promo with Austin, The Rock, Triple H, HBK, and The Undertaker. Middle or end I don't care, but if they are all there, and they can't do a promo together, then that is a huge wasted opportunity. AT LEAST The Rock and Austin or The Rock and Triple H one more time.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I think the WWE Championship match will be in the middle of the show, unless something big happens like a Cena heel turn. It's just too unpredictable at the moment. The big summer storyline will begin at the end of the show IMO. It's not going to be about HHH and Lesnar. It's going to be something unexpected and historic. I always try to keep my expectations low for WWE shows, but my expectations for RAW 1000 are very high.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I think the WWE Championship match will be in the middle of the show, unless something big happens like a Cena heel turn. It's just too unpredictable at the moment. The big summer storyline will begin at the end of the show IMO. *It's not going to be about HHH and Lesnar. It's going to be something unexpected and historic.* I always try to keep my expectations low for WWE shows, but my expectations for RAW 1000 are very high.


I hope you're right especially with the bolded part. They NEED to make a statement here.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Marv95 said:


> I hope you're right especially with the bolded part. They NEED to make a statement here.


Damn right they have to make a statement at RAW1000.
They have been giving us a mediocre product for a few nights now, so they NEED to step it up. 


- It's not going to be about brock and HHH.

- It could be about a Cena heel turn (very doubtful though)

- Attitude era vs Current era Storyline 

- TNA wrestler invades RAW1000 (This one is very very very doubtful, BUT there was a deal with WWE and TNA a few months ago which allowed Ric Flair to attend the WWE hall of fame and Christian to appear on TNA TV at a PPV not long ago. So maybe just maybe a deal has been reached between the 2 companies for a TNA wrestler to work a few TV shows and a PPV. I would Pick Samoa Joe to "invade" the show and set up a feud with CM Punk (Only if Punk drops the belt that night, because Joe wouldn't be going for the championship). Though Vince doesn't have the balls to do it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

LOL Austin trolling? :austin

Read there is still no word on him. Something about a film getting in the way.


----------



## JypeK

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*





This gave me goosebumps, but obiviously it's fake.
Well, i can always hope they do it as a surprise...


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



> It is currently uncertain if WWE Hall of Famer "Stone Cold" Steve Austin will attend this Monday's 1,000th episode of WWE Monday Night Raw. He is busy filming a movie, Grown Ups 2, and might not be able to make it.


OMG! Austin is a "sellout" (in the mind of the IWC logic)!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

A certain director is taking a stunner if he can't get off set for this special occasion. And that's the bottom line...:vince2:vince3:rocky:austin2


----------



## STEVALD

*Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

For months there has been rumors of a big summer angle WWE was going to do to get people talking, similar to CM Punk last summer and Nexus the year before that.

The Wrestling Observer Newsletter is reporting there is a lot of speculation that the big angle is going to happen at the end of the 1,000th Raw.

No other details are known as information is being kept very tight across the company regarding plans for this Monday.

I fuckin cant wait!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

If it involves Cena I'll shoot myself. Or Cena. Probably Cena.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

He'll be their, I'd be shocked if he wasn't considering Vince name dropped him in that recent interview as the most important figure in RAW. If he wasn't expected he would have named someone else.


----------



## Mr Talley

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

Old School vs. New School


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Austin has to be there and he will be. Raw1000 cant happen without the man who was one of the main architects of this Monday night show.

From the Wrestling Observer Newsletter:

- Everything is being kept quiet regarding The Undertaker's return but there's still speculation that he may return on Monday's 1,000th RAW episode.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

It's Brock/HHH. Seriously people. This feud hasn't even properly started yet, that's why it's kind of floating around without much purpose right now. From next week though, both Brock and HHH are set to appear on all the Raw's leading in to Summerslam iirc. Heyman will no doubt be there too. We'll get 4 weeks of proper build starting from this Raw on top of what we've got already. I have no doubt they'll plant some major Wrestlemania seeds here for other people (Rock, Cena etc) but Brock/HHH is the big summer program and I'll be very surprised if they manage to pull out something bigger than that tbh.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

Someone needs to say it so I'll do just that and get it out of the way....









Cena heel turn ?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> From the Wrestling Observer Newsletter:
> 
> - We don't know anything about The Undertaker's return but we'll speculate that he may return on Monday's 1,000th RAW episode anyways because there's a very good chance that he will....but if he doesn't then we never confirmed that he would so our integrity stays intact.


Thought so.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

Cena Heel turn.


----------



## Aeruhl

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

It had better not involve the wedding.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

I don't care what this big angle is, as long as it leaves me genuinely surprised and making me want to tune in for the next episode, then I'll be satisfied.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

My excitement is nearly Wrestlemania wise.

Definitely a show which you just have to watch LIVE.

Those 100 commercials will be pure pain though.


----------



## WWETopTen

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

If they keep with the tradition of the last 2 summers, they'll start a big angle then bury it shortly after Summer Slam


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*



Starbuck said:


> It's Brock/HHH. Seriously people. This feud hasn't even properly started yet, that's why it's kind of floating around without much purpose right now. From next week though, both Brock and HHH are set to appear on all the Raw's leading in to Summerslam iirc. Heyman will no doubt be there too. We'll get 4 weeks of proper build starting from this Raw on top of what we've got already. I have no doubt they'll plant some major Wrestlemania seeds here but Brock/HHH is the big summer program and I'll be very surprised if they manage to pull out something bigger than that tbh.


That's the big Summerslam match, but I think the big Summer angle (going past Summerslam) is going to be something different. As for what... who knows? 



> Someone needs to say it so I'll do just that and get it out of the way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cena heel turn ?


That would be big... that would be HUGE! It ain't gonna happen though.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

Brock/HHH isn't what I would call a _big_ angle that'll get many people talking since everyone knows they'll be fighting at Summerslam. _Unless_ it's a subplot/in relation to something bigger; part of a layered storyline. As mentioned above as long as it leaves me surprised and makes me want to watch Raw the following week that's all that matters


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



SonoShion said:


> My excitement is nearly Wrestlemania wise.
> 
> Definitely a show which you just have to watch LIVE.
> 
> Those 100 commercials will be pure pain though.


I heard its gonna be commercial-free.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*



Obis said:


> That's the big Summerslam match, but I think the big Summer angle (going past Summerslam) is going to be something different. As for what... who knows?


How can you have a big match without a big angle lol? Brock/HHH isn't a big face vs. face situation. It's a personal feud with 2 big names taking place in the Summer at Summerslam therefore it's a big Summer angle. Besides, a big Summer angle that happens after the Summer is hardly a Summer angle is it? It would then be a big Fall/Autumn angle.


----------



## JigsawKrueger

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

Would be cool if Austin and Foley attacked Cena and Punk to close the show. Attitude Era vs. WWE Universe (aka PG era).


I'd definitely tune in for the next episode.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Where? USA Network would never allow this.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

Attitude guys attacks Current guys? Leading to Survivor Series.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

I honest to God will be surprised if we get something other than/bigger than Brock/HHH at Summerslam tbh. The only way it's possible is if Rock is involved and I don't see that happening.


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

They merge the titles with Cena becoming undisputed champion.

It's what the people want :cena


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*



Starbuck said:


> Besides, a big Summer angle that happens after the Summer is hardly a Summer angle is it? It would then be a big Fall/Autumn angle.


There have been "big summer angles" that have lasted well into the fall or led to another storyline that went on during the Fall. The InVasion, Kane's unmasking, Nexus and Punk are the 4 that comes to mind.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



SonoShion said:


> Where? USA Network would never allow this.


Allow this AGAIN you mean, they've done it 2 times in the past(and ratings were huge for those shows, which shows how people tune out if having to watch commercials every 5-6 minutes)


If it was commercial free, they would have advertised it already.


Can't wait for Raw 1000. Feels like WM time all over again!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*



Starbuck said:


> How can you have a big match without a big angle lol? Brock/HHH isn't a big face vs. face situation. It's a personal feud with 2 big names taking place in the Summer at Summerslam therefore it's a big Summer angle. Besides, a big Summer angle that happens after the Summer is hardly a Summer angle is it? It would then be a big Fall/Autumn angle.


It would be technically if it went into October, but without getting too much into that...

... it's a big match due to the starpower of the two, and it's a dream match of sorts. They could build the match on Lesnar/HHH alone and it would be a big match. The angle adds to it and it's a great angle (or has potential to be as WWE could always fuck it up  ), don't get me wrong. But when I think of big summer angle, I think of opportunity for younger guy/mid-carder/low tier main eventer to breakthrough/get a lot of exposure. Sure it's because of what we've seen in 2010 and 2011, but that's what I think of when I think of big Summer angle. The only exception to that I can think of is the long awaited Cena heel turn, which would probably overshadow anything including the Lesnar/HHH angle. However I'm not holding my breath on that. 

But honestly, this report could just be 100% false, getting people's hopes up for something bigger/an alternative big angle to Lesnar/HHH when in reality it's just that.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

The whole HHH/Lesnar thing isn't too interesting to me. Granted the match will be very good I'm sure, but I just don't care about the feud in itself.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

I'm pretty sure I read this on PWInsider like 5 minutes ago. I can't wait to see what this angle could be.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*



Starbuck said:


> It's Brock/HHH. Seriously people. This feud hasn't even properly started yet, that's why it's kind of floating around without much purpose right now. From next week though, both Brock and HHH are set to appear on all the Raw's leading in to Summerslam iirc. Heyman will no doubt be there too. We'll get 4 weeks of proper build starting from this Raw on top of what we've got already. I have no doubt they'll plant some major Wrestlemania seeds here for other people (Rock, Cena etc) but Brock/HHH is the big summer program and I'll be very surprised if they manage to pull out something bigger than that tbh.


Yep, IMO Brock/HHH is the "big summer storyline" along with the Cena/Punk feud that we seem to be getting will be the 2 big things going on in the WWE for the next few months


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*



ErrybodyTaps said:


> Someone needs to say it so I'll do just that and get it out of the way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cena heel turn ?


As long as the sun rises everyday Cena will be staying face. or until the kids stop buying his shirt. what ever comes first.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

I'll keep my expectations low. It's probably something lame like putting the Attitude Era guys against some of the new ones, or just launching Lesnar vs Triple H into a full fledged feud. I highly doubt they'll be able to come up with an angle I care about. Or at least an angle I care about that Vince actually approves. Even if he does, he'll change everything a week into the angle and ruin it like he did with the last two.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*



Obis said:


> It would be technically if it went into October, but without getting too much into that...
> 
> ... it's a big match due to the starpower of the two, and it's a dream match of sorts. They could build the match on Lesnar/HHH alone and it would be a big match. The angle adds to it and it's a great angle (or has potential to be as WWE could always fuck it up  ), don't get me wrong. But when I think of big summer angle, I think of opportunity for younger guy/mid-carder/low tier main eventer to breakthrough/get a lot of exposure. Sure it's because of what we've seen in 2010 and 2011, but that's what I think of when I think of big Summer angle. The only exception to that I can think of is the long awaited Cena heel turn, which would probably overshadow anything including the Lesnar/HHH angle. However I'm not holding my breath on that.
> 
> But honestly, this report could just be 100% false, getting people's hopes up for something bigger/an alternative big angle to Lesnar/HHH when in reality it's just that.


Why would you think big summer angles are only about younger guys? Nexus and Punk are 2 examples but that doesn't make it the rule. Brock/HHH could be based on their name value alone but it isn't. HHH got his arm broken lol. He and the WWE are getting sued. It's personal and it hasn't even properly started yet.

Cena heel turn is pie in the sky. Anybody with a brain should know that by now.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

Hoping that one of Punk and Cena turn heel, then they feud throughout the summer.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*



Starbuck said:


> Why would you think big summer angles are only about younger guys? Nexus and Punk are 2 examples but that doesn't make it the rule. Brock/HHH could be based on their name value alone but it isn't. HHH got his arm broken lol. He and the WWE are getting sued. It's personal and it hasn't even properly started yet.


Like I said, it's what I've grown accustomed to, but yeah, it's not a rule. I'm not denying the feud is great and big, but it just feels like there should be something else to go along with it or even something above it with this report coming out. Hell even Punk/Cena would feel outclassed by this unless Cena turns heel, which as you said is "pie in the sky". 

Meh, I won't get my hopes up and will just hope for Lesnar/HHH to deliver a great feud. Let's hope it's not just them talking for 4 weeks. Hopefully we actually see some action.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

*buck is spot on.

HHH and Brock is the angle for SummerSlam. HHH is on every RAW from 1000th to the 20th of Aug. Brock is on the 1000th and then misses the next RAW and then back for the next 3 RAW's after.

A storyline involving Brock and HHH not being the main storyline of the show? :kobe


----------



## The Storm

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

The Rock vs. John Cena for the WWE title will be announced


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*



Obis said:


> Like I said, it's what I've grown accustomed to, but yeah, it's not a rule. I'm not denying the feud is great and big, but it just feels like there should be something else to go along with it or even something above it with this report coming out. Hell even Punk/Cena would feel outclassed by this unless Cena turns heel, which as you said is "pie in the sky".
> 
> Meh, I won't get my hopes up and will just hope for Lesnar/HHH to deliver a great feud. Let's hope it's not just them talking for 4 weeks. Hopefully we actually see some action.


Punk/Cena IS outclassed by Brock/HHH. Well, I won't say outclassed because that depends on the quality of the feuds to come which we haven't seen yet but out-hyped? Absolutely. Brock/HHH is the bigger match without question...unless like I said Rock somehow gets involved. Then it becomes a different ball game.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

If they are planning something really BIG, then I will be unconvinced if they take this Brock/HHH feud and do nothing with it, except the default match build up (slanging matches, Brock attacks HHH one week then vice versa the next). There almost has to be something else tied to it. I would just like to know what it is (if anything).


----------



## JigsawKrueger

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

I think WWE Raw 1,000 will go like this:

Vince and Stephanie thanks the fans. Lesnar comes out and accepts Triple H's challenge, on the condition that should Triple H win the lawsuit is dropped. But if Brock wins the entire McMahon family relinquishes their corporate power. That's the summer bombshell.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

The main angle is already Brock vs HHH, Rock is not working Summerslam. He's in the UK filming Fast 6. Nothing is even close to Lesnar/Heyman/HHH in one program.


----------



## Dirk Diggler

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

As long as it keeps me entertained (and doesn't involve either Big Show or Cena) i'll be happy.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*



JigsawKrueger said:


> I think WWE Raw 1,000 will go like this:
> 
> Vince and Stephanie thanks the fans. Lesnar comes out and accepts Triple H's challenge, on the condition that should Triple H win the lawsuit is dropped. But if Brock wins the entire McMahon family relinquishes their corporate power. That's the summer bombshell.


That'd be terrible booking. It puts them into a corner where Triple H essentially has to win, while they're pissing money away if Brock loses. 

I think it'd be funny if Triple H won and they just buried Lesnar's run and had him lose all 3 of his matches (his last one at Mania is a guarantee) because he's garbage, but it's bad business.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*

Heyman could be GM and start bossing shit, turning up at WWE HQ, sending Brock in to destroy Trips office, smashing the pics of his little kids on the desk and being an outright dick to his receptionist. Oh the horror!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*



Starbuck said:


> Punk/Cena IS outclassed by Brock/HHH. Well, I won't say outclassed because that depends on the quality of the feuds to come which we haven't seen yet but out-hyped? Absolutely. Brock/HHH is the bigger match without question...unless like I said Rock somehow gets involved. Then it becomes a different ball game.


Well yeah, but hardly any match would outclass Brock/HHH on the same card based on name value/big-match feel alone. Any combination of Taker/Rock/Cena (which would never happen on Summerslam anyway) are the only matches that would be possible that would do so. We'll just have to wait and see what the 1000th Raw holds and if another big angle is planned.


----------



## JigsawKrueger

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That'd be terrible booking. It puts them into a corner where Triple H essentially has to win, while they're pissing money away if Brock loses.
> 
> I think it'd be funny if Triple H won and they just buried Lesnar's run and had him lose all 3 of his matches (his last one at Mania is a guarantee) because he's garbage, but it's bad business.


They could have Brock win and go through with the storyline. Not sure how it would work but they've had people lose and regain power before. Would probably tie in to Triple H asking Undertaker to challenge Lesnar at 'Mania.

Has to be a stipulation somewhere.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*



Obis said:


> Well yeah, but hardly any match would outclass Brock/HHH on the same card based on name value/big-match feel alone. Any combination of Taker/Rock/Cena (which would never happen on Summerslam anyway) are the only matches that would be possible that would do so. We'll just have to wait and see what the 1000th Raw holds and if another big angle is planned.


I wouldn't get my hopes up if I were you. That's all I'm saying lol. Brock/HHH is legit big. They don't need to add to it and I don't think they will.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

They let Heyman do huge hype for a PUNCH from HHH, and then didn't do nothing. From a storyline with these people working and not typical WWE creative, I expect better. Unless Heyman coming out on RAW 1000th and says that he owns the company now or something.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

*Re: Speculation On The Big Summer Angle Being Revealed Monday*



Marty Vibe said:


> If they are planning something really BIG, then I will be unconvinced if they take this Brock/HHH feud and do nothing with it, except the default match build up (slanging matches, Brock attacks HHH one week then vice versa the next). There almost has to be something else tied to it. I would just like to know what it is (if anything).


Having Brock win his lawsuit and it be revealed next week would be a start. His demands have to be met, thus the most important demand (his first demand) that all decisions go through Brock, as well as the show being renamed to Monday Night Raw starring Brock Lesnar all the other demands would be met. 

And with all decisions going through Brock the show could end with Brock naming Paul Heyman the new GM.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Let's say this. Assuming the report isn't bs if Brock/HHH/Heyman does not close out the show then it's not the big summer angle that will create a buzz. If Cena/Punk closes the show then it will involve or revolve around those two. Keep in mind these angles last into September and Brock won't be around, plus something unexpected and out of the loop usually begins these storylines.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



> Jim Ross was on The Ref 1400 AM in Norman, OK today. When asked about whether he would be appearing at next week's Raw 1000 JR said that he will be in St. Louis for Raw 1000. He said that at this time he has no idea what his role will be.


*Source:* PWinsider.com

I honestly wouldn't mind him calling the WWE Championship match.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Two very interesting articles on PWInsider: http://www.pwinsider.com/article/70...with-wwe-layla-brodus-and-ryder-talk.html?p=1



> There are rumors making the rounds that The Rock is talking about working a match or two for WWE before next year's WrestleMania. He sure would look good on the SummerSlam card from WWE's perspective and he will be at Raw 1000 this week so it will be interesting to see what happens.


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/70...hows-sheamus-and-bryan-talk-and-more.html?p=1



> There is a lot of talk behind the scenes that John Cena will be the first man to unsuccessfully cash in the briefcase, with the WWE Title being left on CM Punk. There are a lot of ways that they could go with it such as another wrestler (Big Show, Rock maybe) costing Cena Monday's match against Punk in some form. In my opinion, that would be a great way to go. For one thing, Cena loses for once (and depending on who does him in could start a new program). For another, Punk gets to keep the Title, which he deserves. And finally, the "whoever wins the briefcase always gets the title" trend is broken, and broken by the one guy in WWE that should do it.


Someone a few pages back said you could do Rock/Cena for the title at SummerSlam, but then someone else said "yeah, but he's filming". While true, you can adjust filming schedules so that no scenes with Dwayne are filmed say on Friday 17th through to Tuesday 21st.

Aside from Raw 1000, you wouldn't need him to appear on a Raw until the post-SummerSlam Raw, maybe the pre-SummerSlam Raw as well, but you've got Brock/HHH so it is not as necessary.

Or, Rock/Cena/Punk, which I would actually want to see more myself.

The article definitely suggests that Rock wrestling at SummerSlam though is a high possibility.


----------



## CMSTAR

*Austin/Punk Feud Idea + Cena Heel Turn Raw1000*

Got a good idea for the Raw 1000th episode to get a Cena Heel turn & Punk Austin Feud Started...

Punk Vs Cena is the scheduled main event for the night & midway through the show Punk comes out to cut a promo, Austins music hits and he makes his way to the ring after some back & forth with each other & mutual respect shown Austin wishes Punk luck and stunners him leaving the champ down on the mat.

Next thing Cenas music hits he runs to the ring briefcase in hand and cashes in his MITB on a weak CM Punk after 2 AA's Cena gets the cover and is crowned new champion starting his Heel Turn. the next week on Raw he cuts a heel promo about how he had to take his chance and he wasn't going to risk cashing it in & losing.

Punk will be pissed off with Austin for making him lose the title and go's after him for revenge setting up a match for WM, what do you guys think would you like to see this?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Austin/Punk Feud Idea + Cena Heel Turn Raw1000*

They don't have the balls.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Austin/Punk Feud Idea + Cena Heel Turn Raw1000*

WWE prefers the predictable route.

Spioler alert: Cena wins clean.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



> While true, you can adjust filming schedules so that no scenes with Dwayne are filmed say on Friday 17th through to Tuesday 21st.


That's not how it works. The Fast 6 guys don't care about wrestling, they care about their movie. They wont be working their schedules around WWE.

Rock isn't working SS. WWE already have their main event.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

*Re: Austin/Punk Feud Idea + Cena Heel Turn Raw1000*

That would be fucking awesome, but unfortunately it won't happen.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Give me Gangrel at this fucking show. I know they probably can't do a bloodbath anymore though.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Brye said:


> Give me Gangrel at this fucking show. I know they probably can't do a bloodbath anymore though.


They can do a gungebath. Nickelodeon style.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> They can do a gungebath. Nickelodeon style.


:lmao

That would be so awkward. It would definitely be a Santino/Khali segment or something.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

maybe the rock will serve as a special guest referee at raw 1000 or summmerslam?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*






Oh the memories.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> That's not how it works. The Fast 6 guys don't care about wrestling, they care about their movie. They wont be working their schedules around WWE.
> 
> Rock isn't working SS. WWE already have their main event.


The Rock is the star of that movie 

I want Punk/Cena to end clean. Punk needs the clean win over Cena.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> That's not how it works. The Fast 6 guys don't care about wrestling, they care about their movie. They wont be working their schedules around WWE.
> 
> Rock isn't working SS. WWE already have their main event.


I didn't realise you were privvy to the filming schedules for Fast 6? At the end of the day, there is always a possibility that Rock may be able to appear at SummerSlam.

I doubt he will be needed for every single day of filming.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> They can do a gungebath. Nickelodeon style.





Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> That would be so awkward. It would definitely be a Santino/Khali segment or something.


LMAO this would be hilarious and I have a feeling we will most DEFINITELY see Gangrel Monday night! Imagine a brood reunion with Edge and Christian for the night! Would be epic as fuck and get a HUGE reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Oh the memories.


Goddamn they need to be there Monday. I know Road Dogg works for them but if they can convince Billy just for one night it'd be wonderful.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Austin/Punk Feud Idea + Cena Heel Turn Raw1000*

Odds are Austin won't even be there since he is filming for a movie.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> They let Heyman do huge hype for a PUNCH from HHH, and then didn't do nothing. From a storyline with these people working and not typical WWE creative, I expect better. *Unless Heyman coming out on RAW 1000th and says that he owns the company now or something.*


That... would actually... be... brilliant! That's the big Summer-Fall angle the report was referring to (or what I'd like it to be). I mean sure Heyman started as a sub-plot to Lesnar/HHH, but if he evolved into the owner of WWE, it would do three things:

1) Solve WWE's GM problem
2) Allow Lesnar to have a lot more leverage against HHH and actually give a great storyline way of having Lesnar rehired, even past the Lesnar/HHH match
3) This would be a great way to start a Heyman/HHH struggle for power feud. 

It's not quite the same as Laurinitis as he was just the GM. Heyman would own WWE and have power over everyone from the lawsuit, including HHH. And while I'm not exactly a business/legal/political guy, I do believe the board of directors (if they were still even a factor) wouldn't just be able to relieve Heyman of his duties as that would negate the lawsuit win and would be cause for another lawsuit.

If I'm right in all that, this would be perfect. Hell, Punk even mentioned being a "Paul Heyman" guy like Lesnar, so they could build up a big program between Punk/Lesnar for the WWE Title all the same based on that to some degree. 

WWE's gonna fuck it up though. They'll probably do something where Heyman owns WWE, HHH has to beat Lesnar at SS to take ownership/relieve Heyman of ownership. He does so, and that big angle ends there. Heyman's done, end of story.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Austin/Punk Feud Idea + Cena Heel Turn Raw1000*

Can we ban the use of the words Cena and heel in conjuction with one another please.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



THANOS said:


> LMAO this would be hilarious and I have a feeling we will most DEFINITELY see Gangrel Monday night! Imagine a brood reunion with Edge and Christian for the night! Would be epic as fuck and get a HUGE reaction from the crowd.


Brood segment would be so awesome. :mark:


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm 100% sure Rock is not working Summerslam. This is not a WWE film, like RockSays said, the Fast 6 production don't care about rasslin'. Besides, Lesnar/HHH is already the main event of the PPV.

NAO would be awesome on the show but with old school crowd, not your average PG audience. Big chance that Gangrel will be there, along with guys like Blackman etc.

Biggest shock will be Slater saying that he already beat everybody and asking "WHOS NEXT?"...


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Meltzer did say on the latest pod, that someone in WWE told him that there will be tons of mid carders from AE there.


----------



## andromeda_1979

*John Cena heel turn this mon?*

I have a feeling that we are gonna get the long awaited heel turn this monday, when Cena becomes the first ever to lose a MIB cash in. Raw 1000 is the mania of Raws and will be a large enough stage for the Cena heel turn. Cena needs to turn....period. I think it happens this monday and will jump start the new era.

p.s. The biggest heel turn of all time was Hogans and that happened at a wcw ppv called bash at the beach (which is the equivelent of a low grade summerslam)......and look how that turned out. With this being the largest Raw viewing audience in a while and pretty much (on paper) the biggest Raw ever.....it's perfect for Cena to turn heel.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I wanna see Slater take like 15 finishers. Just have him keep saying things, one guy comes out, destroys him and him getting up, saying something else and another guy comes out and repeat.

Edit: Good to hear, TRS. GODFATHER. VAL VENIS. No Al Snow though.


----------



## CMSTAR

*Re: John Cena heel turn this mon?*

Ive just posted my Idea for his turn in the General thread check it out dude!


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: John Cena heel turn this mon?*

http://www.wzronline.com/wrestling-news/report-a-major-wwe-angle-to-kick-off-next-monday.html

Because a Cena heel turn would be good, it means we won't get it. Another 5 years of 5-moves-of-doom Super-Cena is my prediction.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Godfather coming out with his hoes would be brilliant. EPIC, actually.

Val Venis has already said he wont be there.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

3 hours really isn't going to be long enough and I never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

reading around the web, read that they are planning Cena to be the first to lose after cashing in. Made my day. Hope it happens.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Do people really believe Cena may turn heel? He has had so many chances to do so. He won't turn heel.. Even if this is a big show, he had wrestle mania, nexus, and etc... I pretty much gave up on it, but I will say If it does ever happen, I will mark out.


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Btw guys who do you think is going to be the GM of Raw? My wild pick is Ric Flair even though that's outta border. But realistically maybe Teddy Long, not sure tbh.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

We're supposed to be getting a 'big angle' at the end of the show to run through the rest of the summer. Rock says he'll wrestle at least once again before WM. So it must involve him.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Meltzer said there are too many guys on the show in his opinion. Al Snow and D'Lo aren't going to be there for obvious reasons but other than that, it's going to be awesome AE reunion show. If the crowd is good, nothing can ruin it.


----------



## chucky101

*Why St. Louis over MSG?*

why is raw 1000 not at msg, was there a booking problem, maybe a concert was already taking place

because i see no good reason why this show is not taking place at msg, msg is the home of the wwe, well maybe not the official home but its where big history is, vince always puts his anniversary shows at msg

wrestlemania 1
wrestlemania 10
wrestlemania 20

im shocked this show is not at msg


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

If the St. Louis crowd is going to be quiet/dead for this show. It is going to be the biggest buzzkill


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

BTW, my official prediction is Brock Lesnar interfering in the Cena/Punk match and helping Punk beat Cena without Punk being shown to know that he was helped. Reason being Lesnar gets his heat back by costing Cena the title for the Extreme Rules loss, and plants the seeds for the Punk/Lesnar/Heyman angle. I guarantee you that they are going to play up the "I'm a Paul Heyman guy, just like Brock" from last year's shoot as they've played up everything else from that promo from Hunter and Steph to Johnny Ace.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Hire Miami 2nd 2012, please WWE.


----------



## punkfan18

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

i want cena to turn heel and the same for orton 
i want cena to lose
ziggles as champ 
christian unify the mid card belts 
new wwe champ belt with same champ 
cole gets hit with every legendary finisher
ryder wins something 
kelly kelly comes back


----------



## Clique

*Re: Why St Louis over Msg?*



chucky101 said:


> why is raw 1000 not at msg, was there a booking problem, maybe a concert was already taking place
> 
> because i see no good reason why this show is not taking place at msg, msg is the home of the wwe, well maybe not the official home but its where big history is, vince always puts his anniversary shows at msg
> 
> wrestlemania 1
> wrestlemania 10
> wrestlemania 20
> 
> im shocked this show is not at msg



Maybe the 20th year show in January will be in MSG.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

I imagine smarks will overload the crowd


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



vanboxmeer said:


> BTW, my official prediction is Brock Lesnar interfering in the Cena/Punk match and helping Punk beat Cena without Punk being shown to know that he was helped. Reason being Lesnar gets his heat back by costing Cena the title for the Extreme Rules loss, and plants the seeds for the Punk/Lesnar/Heyman angle. I guarantee you that they are going to play up the "I'm a Paul Heyman guy, just like Brock" from last year's shoot as *they've played up everything else from that promo from Hunter and Steph to Johnny Ace.*


It's actually true. Going to be interesting but I don't know I don't see that happening.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

Anyone reckon the overloading with AE guys is a WWE experiment?


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*

By the way, for anyone near to St Louis, it looks like tickets are still available... http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/06004838C6B1EF0A?artistid=1648898&majorcatid=10004&minorcatid=27


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

That's a shame, I was really looking forward to seeing some of the Big Valbowski.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Road Dogg appearing now too. Seems deliberate veering towards AE theme. AE themed game this year too.


----------



## Dark_Link

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Triple H work with Lesnar already turned to shit there's barely any hype in this fued. Many people has lost interest on it I can't blame them.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



vanboxmeer said:


> BTW, my official prediction is Brock Lesnar interfering in the Cena/Punk match and helping Punk beat Cena without Punk being shown to know that he was helped. Reason being Lesnar gets his heat back by costing Cena the title for the Extreme Rules loss, and plants the seeds for the Punk/Lesnar/Heyman angle. I guarantee you that they are going to play up the "I'm a Paul Heyman guy, just like Brock" from last year's shoot as they've played up everything else from that promo from Hunter and Steph to Johnny Ace.


That's an interesting one. My only issue is that it would obviously require a Punk heel turn which would once again leave Cena solely atop the babyface mountain. I don't know about that part tbh and I also don't know about the smartness of turning Punk at this moment in time. After everything that has happened over the past year, unless they fully intend on pushing him like a MONSTER ASS HEEL then it would feel like 1 step forward 5 steps back lol. I'm skeptical to say the least!



The-Rock-Says said:


> Hire Miami 2nd 2012, please WWE.


Sorry, we're not available.


----------



## METTY

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Anyone think the WWE will release RAW 1000 uncut on Blu-Ray?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Why St Louis over Msg?*



Clique said:


> Maybe the 20th year show in January will be in MSG.


That's a great idea. 20th year RAW definitely needs to be at MSG. But they need to think about bigger attractions for the show because 20 years is always a bigger deal to me than the number of episodes. Maybe to give Goldberg what he wants or to book some crazy main event. I would say Rock/Mysterio for that show but I doubt Rock is wrestling on TV. Can be a "warm up" match for the Rumble.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



roadkill_ said:


> Anyone reckon the overloading with AE guys is a WWE experiment?


No. It's just they're the ones the crowd will remember the most and are still somewhat recognizable. And living.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*










Made me lol.


----------



## Brye

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

:lmao That poster.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm more excited for this show than I have been for any recent WWE PPV in a long time...and it is guaranteed to have 30-45 minutes of commercials. But it's free!


----------



## Boywonder22

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Wrestlinginc.com and numerous sites are reporting stone cold steve austin is a major doubt for 1000th episode due to scheduling conflict as Austin will be busy shooting Grown ups 2.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Starbuck said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Greatest. Poster. Ever. Love how it's not even the right championship being advertised. :lmao


----------



## AlbertoDelRio

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Starbuck said:


> Made me lol.


World Heavyweight Championship?


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Watching old great moments at the moment to get pumped.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



METTY said:


> Anyone think the WWE will release RAW 1000 uncut on Blu-Ray?


Uncut? You mean without commercial cuts? I don't think so, but they will probably release the episode it on DVD/Blu-Ray, yeah.

I mean, they released the crappy "awards ceremony" for the 10th anniversary of Raw on DVD. There's no way the WWE wouldn't release the 1000th celebreation episode.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



SonoShion said:


> Watching old great moments at the moment to get pumped.


I always marvel at the way he delivers "bitch." So great :lmao


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

zz


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Starbuck said:


> That's an interesting one. My only issue is that it would obviously require a Punk heel turn which would once again leave Cena solely atop the babyface mountain. I don't know about that part tbh and I also don't know about the smartness of turning Punk at this moment in time. After everything that has happened over the past year, unless they fully intend on pushing him like a MONSTER ASS HEEL then it would feel like 1 step forward 5 steps back lol. I'm skeptical to say the least!


He doesn't have to turn heel, but the angle would be "Will CM Punk join Paul Heyman/Brock Lesnar?". It would put focus on CM Punk by giving him the rub off of being associated with Lesnar as well as help build up HHH vs Lesnar at the same time by making it clear that Heyman/Lesnar are the biggest threat to the company with them threatening to take over as well as trying to woo over the WWE champion to their side. Heyman is a fantastic promo and can easily play the manipulating mastermind trying to persuade Punk to his side based on past history, and get a lot of people caring about what Punk is doing rather than what Cena is doing since Punk would be the focus of the angle. It would play off last year where Punk was angry at Cena and Triple H, and Paul Heyman would point that fact out and ask Punk how he's now part of the same machine that he was so frustrated with just last year and still being overshadowed by both guys.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



vanboxmeer said:


> He doesn't have to turn heel, but the angle would be "Will CM Punk join Paul Heyman/Brock Lesnar?". It would put focus on CM Punk by giving him the rub off of being associated with Lesnar as well as help build up HHH vs Lesnar at the same time by making it clear that Heyman/Lesnar are the biggest threat to the company with them threatening to take over as well as trying to woo over the WWE champion to their side. Heyman is a fantastic promo and can easily play the manipulating mastermind trying to persuade Punk to his side based on past history, and get a lot of people caring about what Punk is doing rather than what Cena is doing since Punk would be the focus of the angle.


They could go that way yea. And in the end he doesn't side with them or he does? If he does then he's heel and we're back to square one. If he doesn't then I don't know. Say Brock beats HHH. Does he then go on to fight Punk? Here's the thing though, if he does, Brock kind of has to go over there too if he's facing Taker at Mania because Taker's going to be the one who takes Lesnar out at the end of all this. Cena beat him, HHH may or may not beat him but Taker will be the one to send him packing. It would be a bit ridiculous for Lesnar to go up against Taker after getting beat by Punk. Bad enough if he gets beat by HHH but Punk isn't close to that level yet. So if Lesnar/Punk happens, Punk loses and what then? I guess he would still get a rub but even discussing this highlights the mass of problems that come along with booking for a guy that only has a limited number of appearances. 

I will say this though, I'd very much enjoy watching Heyamn try and bring Punk to the dark side lol. That would be a great program. It's what happens at the end that holds the problems.


----------



## Bobholly39

*Here is how you end Raw 1000. Stone Cold, The Rock, CM Punk, John Cena.*

Hear me out.

The Rock comes out to the ring during Raw to cut a promo. Cena interrupts. Talks about how he still hasn't forgotten Mania, and he wants his revenge/rematch eventually. How about after he wins the title tonight? They get in each other's faces and are about to agree...

Interupts General Manager (new RAW GM).

He says, they can't fight tonight but....if John Cena wins the WWE title tonight, The Rock can challenge him for it at Summerslam. So...for the first time ever it will be John Cena vm CM Punk in the main even with The Rock acting as Special Guest Enforcer Outside the ring.


Cue to the back, and CM Punk is pissed. He knows Cena is a tough challenge, and he hates The Rock, and giving The Rock incentive to have Cena win is a tough pill to swallow.

Main event time....

Rock comes out. Cena Comes out. Punk Comes out with a mic. Punk says that, he's decided he simply doesn't trust The Rock, and so he went and grabbed himself a special enforcer of his own. Glass breaks, and Stone Cold comes out.

So Main event of the night is CM Punk vs John Cena for WWE Title, with both The Rock and Stone Cold as special enforcers outside the ring.


Fast forward a bit....match ends in a No Contest somehow because of Rock/Austin interference. The last image of Raw 1000 is some sort of confrontation between Stone Cold and Punk against Cena and Rock...or it can be Rock/Stone Cold last 2 standing, or Punk/Cena, or Punk/Austin, or Rock/Cena....any combination works, that's the absolute beauty of it .


This would eventually set the stage for a double main event come WM 29 which consists of:

CM Punk vs Stone Cold
The Rock vs Cena II


Throughout the rest of the year, you can do a lot of things with this. Have The Rock and Stone Cold TEAM UP at Survivor Series against Punk/Cena. Or rather, have it be Punk/Austin teaming up vs Rock/Cena. Or Austin/Cena vs Rock/Punk?


Wouldn't that be awesome?


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Austin/Punk Feud Idea + Cena Heel Turn Raw1000*

That's an awesome idea and it would revive RAW's TV ratings BUT WWE ain't got the balls for that kinda stuff anymore


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Here is how you end Raw 1000. Stone Cold, The Rock, CM Punk, John Cena.*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/623307-raw-1000-discussion-possible-spoilers.html

And this would be good...but it's highly unlikely to happen. In fact, Austin's presence on Monday is not even confirmed.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Here is how you end Raw 1000. Stone Cold, The Rock, CM Punk, John Cena.*

Punk being overshadowed by three different people in his own title defense? Well, it would at least be a good representation of his reign, unfortunately.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Here is how you end Raw 1000. Stone Cold, The Rock, CM Punk, John Cena.*

No, it would not be awesome. I had to endure an entire year of Rock vs Cena, horrible feud, and the resulting match at the end was horrible, one of the worst of the year.

CM Punk and Stone Cold isn't any good either. Punk isn't working with somebody who can give him a rub, and Austin comes back to get overshadowed by Rock/Cena, as well as the inevitable Brock/Undertaker. Not to mention, I can't see the match being any good because Punk can only work with the true elite, and Austin is too old, too damaged, too injured to be at his usual standard. It's a set up that does nobody any favors.

From what it looks like as well, Austin won't even be at the 1000'th Raw, which is absurd.


----------



## Brye

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I hope Ryback comes out first Monday. And then the Goldberg music hits and it ends up being Gillberg. :lmao

One of the greatest jobbers of all time.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Brye said:


> I hope Ryback comes out first Monday. And then the Goldberg music hits and it ends up being Gillberg. :lmao
> 
> One of the greatest jobbers of all time.


Goldberg music hits - massive pop

Gillberg comes out - Crowd turns dead silent, segment loses thousands of viewers.

That'd be a horrible waste of time.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

so the big summer angle will be revealed at the end of 1000 raw.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm not going to try to fantasy book as I think it's pointless & a waste of time but I do expect the show to end with something that leaves people talking. I imagine it will tie-in with C.M. Punk as the story building up seems to be John Cena being the top dog and C.M. Punk constantly being over-shadowed. Eve talked about it and The Big Show talked about it now, the last couple weeks. That's pretty blatant foreshadowing.


----------



## Brye

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Goldberg music hits - massive pop
> 
> Gillberg comes out - Crowd turns dead silent, segment loses thousands of viewers.
> 
> That'd be a horrible waste of time.


I agree it would be a waste of time but I'd laugh so hard for like 10 seconds.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Here is how you end Raw 1000. Stone Cold, The Rock, CM Punk, John Cena.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, it would not be awesome. I had to endure an entire year of Rock vs Cena, horrible feud, and the resulting match at the end was horrible, one of the worst of the year.
> 
> CM Punk and Stone Cold isn't any good either. Punk isn't working with somebody who can give him a rub, and Austin comes back to get overshadowed by Rock/Cena, as well as the inevitable Brock/Undertaker. Not to mention, I can't see the match being any good because Punk can only work with the true elite, and Austin is too old, too damaged, too injured to be at his usual standard. It's a set up that does nobody any favors.
> 
> From what it looks like as well, Austin won't even be at the 1000'th Raw, which is absurd.


You're wrong on several accounts. The Cena portion of the feud was garbage because, well quite frankly, a garbage performer. Has been for years on end..why that is a surprise all of a sudden? I have no idea. Secondly..the Rock/Cena match is a Match of the Year contender without question. The Rock Bottom finish turned this place upside down and had know it alls who thought Cena was the greatest shit in the world in near tears. No...I take that back..on youtube, the TEARS were definitely flowing.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Here is how you end Raw 1000. Stone Cold, The Rock, CM Punk, John Cena.*



AthenaMark said:


> You're wrong on several accounts. The Cena portion of the feud was garbage because, well quite frankly, a garbage performer. Has been for years on end..why that is a surprise all of a sudden? I have no idea. *Secondly..the Rock/Cena match is a Match of the Year contender without question.* The Rock Bottom finish turned this place upside down and had know it alls who thought Cena was the greatest shit in the world in near tears. No...I take that back..on youtube, the TEARS were definitely flowing.


In your opinion. It doesn't crack the top ten for me (granted it's been a really solid year). And your opinion isn't law either.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Here is how you end Raw 1000. Stone Cold, The Rock, CM Punk, John Cena.*



AthenaMark said:


> You're wrong on several accounts. The Cena portion of the feud was garbage because, well quite frankly, a garbage performer. Has been for years on end..why that is a surprise all of a sudden? I have no idea. Secondly..the Rock/Cena match is a Match of the Year contender without question. The Rock Bottom finish turned this place upside down and had know it alls who thought Cena was the greatest shit in the world in near tears. No...I take that back..on youtube, the TEARS were definitely flowing.


Is this guy for fucking real? Match of the year contender my ass. Not unless we're talking worst match of the year, that match was an abomination. It's 100% build, and shitty build at that. Not all Cena's fault either. In fact, all Dwayne is is Cena for adults. They need to both be held accountable for that feud.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Definitely NOT match of the year. It didn't live up to the hype at all, and the ending was horrible too. I mean c'mon that match is in the top 5 for matches with most hype that didn't live up.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

John Cena is actually quite an amazing performer, with a ton of great matches on his résumé but people are more worried about hating him than acknowledging the things that he has accomplished.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Walk-In said:


> John Cena is actually quite an amazing performer, with a ton of great matches on his résumé but people are more worried about hating him than acknowledging the things that he has accomplished.


Not really. People, fans, _marks_ of his are just getting sick of watching him on repeat.


----------



## CC91

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Here is what Mike Johnson of PWInsider wrote:



> I'm not one for fantasy booking, as everything is always perfect on paper and nothing ever works out as perfect in execution. There are injuries, politics and well, wrestlers who just don't have the chemistry in the ring they have in the writing room. BUT, if I could book one segment for Raw, this would be it...really.
> 
> We see a ton of video clips on Heath Slater's hapless adventures against the former Raw main eventers. We then go backstage, where Slater says that for the last week he's studied every Raw main event ever (yes, I know logically this isn't possible, but come on, it's pro wrestling) and he's been scouting every single person.
> 
> "There isn't one man who can beat me. I'm not only the one man band. I'm the Ultimate Superstar!"
> 
> Of course, this is a tease for what is obviously to come.
> 
> At the start of the 10 PM hour, Slater makes his way to the ring and takes the mic. He says that he'll take on anyone, everyone because when everyone thinks of Raw 1000, they are going to think of one man, one warrior, one Ultimate Supersta...."
> 
> The music hits. The familiar facepaint logo appears on the Titantron for the first time. The Ultimate Warrior hits the stage, soaks in the shock and the roar of the crowd.
> 
> For the first time since 1996, Warrior charges the ring, ducks a clothesline, rebounds off the ropes, nails one of his own. He shoulderblocks Slater, picks him up for the press slam, drops him, splashes him.
> 
> 1-2-3.
> 
> It makes sense. Warrior is obviously jacked up and in great shape based on his Youtube videos. He's been more complimentary of WWE of late than anytime in the last decade. They are marketing new merchandise for him, including Wrestling Buddies. Slater has been losing to lots of names and it HAS to be leading somewhere, right? Yes, I know in 2012, it's entirely conceivable that it's not, but one would hope that the idea of Warrior doing a (final?) bout as a Raw surprise and being put over as the monster he always was would be awesome as a one-off segment.
> 
> So, The Ultimate Warrior returns for a short match, which is really all he should be doing at his age and honestly, no one wants to see him do anything but squash someone in 2012.
> 
> Back to the fantasy....
> 
> Warrior celebrates. The pyro hits. The music plays. Then it stops.
> 
> "No chance....that's what you've got."
> 
> Out struts Mr. McMahon. Who knows how much the audience outside of the online community knows of the lawsuits and the back and forth burials that have gone on, but here we go, Vince and Warrior face to face.
> 
> Vince introduces the Warrior to everyone and invites him to join the 2013 WWE Hall of Fame.
> 
> Sure would be a hell of a moment, right?
> 
> Or, we could just have Warrior clothesline Vince and walk off, later giving a nonsensical promo that the Ultimate Warrior would not reside in any Hall of Fame, but in the hearts and minds of Warriors everywhere....and disappear again.
> 
> Probably will never happen, but I wish it would. It would tie up some sad loose ends for fans and satisfy the egos of all involved. Well, probably the former and probably not the latter, but either way, hell of an idea right?


Would love it if it happened! I dont think Warrior will be appearing now after these fraud accusations, maybe im wrong.


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Two things:

1) Everyone is assuming the Brock will attack HBK at Raw 1000. Keep in mind that a Monday night in August is Shawn Michael's Appreciation Night in San Antonio. Any physical altercation will likely happen there.

2) Everyone is also assuming that Cena wins the WWE title at Raw 1000. While this is certainly a fair assumption, given WWE's recent history. Think that maybe Punk wins and signals the future, meaning less Cena. This may a pipe dream, but still something to think about.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Here is how you end Raw 1000. Stone Cold, The Rock, CM Punk, John Cena.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is this guy for fucking real? Match of the year contender my ass. Not unless we're talking worst match of the year, that match was an abomination. It's 100% build, and shitty build at that. Not all Cena's fault either. In fact, all Dwayne is is Cena for adults. They need to both be held accountable for that feud.


He's not the only one. 

I've seen quite a few people call that match "good" and a MOTY contender. 

Interesting taste people have nowadays as Undertaker/HHH is the only memorable match from WM 28.


----------



## Chronic iLL

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

new theme song please. Nickelback is the worst band ever.


----------



## Theff

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Here is how you end Raw 1000. Stone Cold, The Rock, CM Punk, John Cena.*



RiZE said:


> He's not the only one.
> 
> I've seen quite a few people call that match "good" and a MOTY contender.
> 
> Interesting taste people have nowadays as Undertaker/HHH is the only memorable match from WM 28.


Damn right the Cell is the only good one.

I wouldn't call their taste "interesting", as interesting is a positive word. I'd use words along the lines of sad, tragic, brutal, etc.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Starbuck said:


> Not really. People, fans, _marks_ of his are just getting sick of watching him on repeat.


He is certainly over-exposed. I don't think that anyone would argue that. And some may even argue that he's boring & bland lately because he hasn't really changed anything up in several years. But when it's PPV time, he usually delivers in his matches.

Plus, without a vocal amount of the crowd hating him so much, a lot of his matches wouldn't be as fun. Like his Money in the Bank match with C.M. Punk last year or his One Night Stand match with Rob Van Dam.

I also remember really liking his Last Man Standing matches with both Umaga and Batista plus an I Quit match with JBL.

He has definitely done some great things.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Walk-In said:


> John Cena is actually quite an amazing performer, with a ton of great matches on his résumé but people are more worried about hating him than acknowledging the things that he has accomplished.












Any good match Super-Cena has been in, he's been carried. I remember his first 'good' match, which was with Kurt Angle, who carried him to almost comical levels. The man is a wooden plank.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I had an idea earlier today about how they could potentially debut Dean Ambrose. A legend is in the ring whether it's Stone Cold or The Rock or whatever and then this unknown music hits and Dean Ambrose comes out and starts telling everybody why is he here, that there is a new storm arriving in the WWE and he goes by the name of Dean Ambrose etc.

Kind of like how Jericho debuted. The guy he is interrupting is a big name in the WWE when the viewers are tuned in in a moment they will not want to miss. It means he doesn't have to necessarily come into the WWE like most of the new guys recently and just get into feuds or pointless squash matches from the bat, he just comes introduces himself and lets everybody know what kind of guy he is and what better way than to do it when a legend of the business is in the middle of the squared circle.


----------



## Brye

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



roadkill_ said:


> Any good match Super-Cena has been in, he's been carried. I remember his first 'good' match, which was with Kurt Angle, who carried him to almost comical levels. The man is a wooden plank.


Disagreed. Cena has had enough fantastic matches that I don't believe he's carried through them.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I have a hard time believing anybody who thinks Rock/Cena 2 would be cool. I love the Rock to death and I like Cena but damn their feud was not enjoyable at all.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I just wanna see Kharma 

Realistically, they can't fit Taker into anything unless they're just gonna' have him say Hiya in the ring.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



roadkill_ said:


> Any good match Super-Cena has been in, he's been carried. I remember his first 'good' match, which was with Kurt Angle, who carried him to almost comical levels. The man is a wooden plank.


So you're saying that he's been carried by Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Brock Lesnar, Kurt Angle, Batista, Umaga, Edge, C.M. Punk, Rob Van Dam, The Undertaker, Eddie Guerrero, JBL & Rey Mysterio but *NONE* of that credit in multiple matches with multiple gimmicks over multiple years goes to John Cena? That's your argument?


----------



## Brye

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Walk-In said:


> So you're saying that he's been carried by Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Brock Lesnar, Kurt Angle, Batista, Umaga, Edge, C.M. Punk, Rob Van Dam, The Undertaker, Eddie Guerrero, JBL & Rey Mysterio but *NONE* of that credit in multiple matches with multiple gimmicks over multiple years goes to John Cena? That's your argument?


I agree with you here. (Y)


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Why do you want to see Kharma?

Women's matches are bad enough, you want to plug a giant fat monstrosity into them?


----------



## ABAS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Bubzeh said:


> I just wanna see Kharma
> 
> Realistically, they can't fit Taker into anything unless they're just gonna' have him say Hiya in the ring.







Didn't Kharma get released?


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm clinging onto the hope it's a work.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Didn't Kharma get released?


Never confirmed. Of course Wrestlezone say the did release her


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Walk-In said:


> So you're saying that he's been carried by Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Brock Lesnar, Kurt Angle, Batista, Umaga, Edge, C.M. Punk, Rob Van Dam, The Undertaker, Eddie Guerrero, JBL & Rey Mysterio but *NONE* of that credit in multiple matches with multiple gimmicks over multiple years goes to John Cena? That's your argument?


Pretty much. The majority of those wrestlers have the capacity to make a good match with someone with a remedial moveset. Cena's repertoire is worse than Sid Vicious'. This years match with the Rock is a good example. It wasn't a great match, for two reasons: a) Cena's shitty psychology b) Rock's ringrust. A good wrestler would've drawn out Rock's dormant talent pretty quickly. Cena ia a shit wrestler, which is one of the things I cannot abide. Barney and Friends gimmick is one thing, being a PowerPlant runner-up is another.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



roadkill_ said:


> Pretty much. The majority of those wrestlers have the capacity to make a good match with someone with a remedial moveset. Cena's repertoire is worse than Sid Vicious'. This years match with the Rock is a good example. It wasn't a great match, for two reasons: a) Cena's shitty psychology b) Rock's ringrust. A good wrestler would've drawn out Rock's dormant talent pretty quickly. Cena ia a shit wrestler, which is one of the things I cannot abide. Barney and Friends gimmick is one thing, being a PowerPlant runner-up is another.


Well, that's a fine and dandy strawman argument you're trying to make but I didn't say anything about his Wrestlemania match with The Rock.

How many good matches does John Cena have to have, with multiple workers, until he gets credit in your eyes? It certainly seems as if he is condemned in your mind no matter what. Regardless of opponent, if you give John Cena a big match on a big show he is going to deliver. And he has proven this over the years in multiple match types with multiple different opponents. It's not like he has to carry lumps of shit to good matches himself...because WWE isn't putting those guys in the main event against John Cena!


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Walk-In said:


> Well, that's a fine and dandy strawman argument you're trying to make but I didn't say anything about his Wrestlemania match with The Rock.
> 
> How many good matches does John Cena have to have, with multiple workers, until he gets credit in your eyes? It certainly seems as if he is condemned in your mind no matter what. Regardless of opponent, if you give John Cena a big match on a big show he is going to deliver. And he has proven this over the years in multiple match times with multiple different opponents. It's not like he has to carry lumps of shit to good matches himself...because WWE isn't putting those guys in the main event against John Cena!


If I remember correctly, John Cena was praised this year for climing the turnbuckle for the first time in his career (Or one of the few times) at WrestleMania. Unreal! Cena has been an employee for a decade and the top man for half a decade. Come to think of it, his match with Lesnar was shit too this year. Conveniently with another wrestler with ringrust. Or in other words nobody to carry his wooden ass. How is this acceptable for the top man in the company?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Bubzeh said:


> I just wanna see Kharma
> 
> Realistically, they can't fit Taker into anything unless they're just gonna' have him say Hiya in the ring.


He could be the Heath Slater squash match.

As for the Kharma thing:

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwealumni Go to K. :sad:


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



roadkill_ said:


> *If I remember correctly, John Cena was praised this year for climing the turnbuckle for the first time in his career (Or one of the few times) at WrestleMania.* Unreal! Cena has been an employee for a decade and the top man for half a decade. Come to think of it, his match with Lesnar was shit too this year. Conveniently with another wrestler with ringrust. Or in other words nobody to carry his wooden ass. How is this acceptable for the top man in the company?






Uploaded by IAmTheMikko on Jan 7, 2011


----------



## hazuki

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I wantto see Kurt Angle lol


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



roadkill_ said:


> If I remember correctly, John Cena was praised this year for climing the turnbuckle for the first time in his career (Or one of the few times) at WrestleMania. Unreal! Cena has been an employee for a decade and the top man for half a decade. Come to think of it, his match with Lesnar was shit too this year. Conveniently with another wrestler with ringrust. Or in other words nobody to carry his wooden ass. How is this acceptable for the top man in the company?


What a bunch of crap on the top rope thing. Cena used to do missile dropkicks early in his career and he's done that top rope legdrop since 2003. So much for "the first time" or "one of the few times".


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



roadkill_ said:


> If I remember correctly, John Cena was praised this year for climing the turnbuckle for the first time in his career (Or one of the few times) at WrestleMania. Unreal! Cena has been an employee for a decade and the top man for half a decade. Come to think of it, his match with Lesnar was shit too this year. Conveniently with another wrestler with ringrust. Or in other words nobody to carry his wooden ass. How is this acceptable for the top man in the company?


That's funny since he did the top rope legdrop at One Night Stand against RVD and it was memorable cause it was in response to a "you can't wrestle" chant and afterward they chanted "you still suck." Seems that would stick out in the minds of some.

And I'm pretty sure his match with Lesnar will be a MOTYC, people just didn't like Cena winning (what else is new?)

And it's funny that you talk about ring psychology and Kurt fucking Angle in the same breath. I would argue that Cena is actually a better worker than Kurt.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Walk-In said:


> That's funny since he did the top rope legdrop at One Night Stand against RVD and it was memorable cause it was in response to a "you can't wrestle" chant and afterward they chanted "you still suck." Seems that would stick out in the minds of some.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure his match with Lesnar will be a MOTYC, people just didn't like Cena winning (what else is new?)
> 
> And it's funny that you talk about ring psychology and Kurt fucking Angle in the same breath. I would argue that Cena is actually a better worker than Kurt.


unk2


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



> I would argue that Cena is actually a better worker than Kurt.


Yeah, you can. Just like I can argue that Charlie Haas is more charismatic than Hulk Hogan or that Khali is a better mic worker than The Rock or that JOB Squad were bigger than the nWo. 

Anyway, I like the Vince/Warrior segment they did but I would much rather see it with Vince and Goldberg. Slater saying "WHOS NEXT?" is perfect but I can't see it happening.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> Yeah, you can. Just like I can argue that Charlie Hass is more charismatic than Hulk Hogan or that Khali is a better mic worker than The Rock or that J.O.B. Squad were bigger than the nWo.


Not only could I make a compelling argument for why John Cena is better than Kurt Angle but I can also link to about a dozen people that would agree with me. People that have been watching for a long time and seen pro-wrestling from multiple promotions from multiple eras.

*EDIT:* It's not that Kurt is bad, mind you. He just reached a certain level and realized he could just stick to that style forever and coast on those laurels. When he was young in WWF he rapidly improved and learned a lot from some of the greats, like Austin, 'Taker, etc. But he then pigeon-holed himself and now just works the same match every time.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Walk-In said:


> Not only could I make a compelling argument for why John Cena is better than Kurt Angle but I can also link to about a dozen people that would agree with me. People that have been watching for a long time and seen pro-wrestling from multiple promotions from multiple eras.
> 
> *EDIT:* It's not that Kurt is bad, mind you. He just reached a certain level and realized he could just stick to that style forever and coast on those laurels. When he was young in WWF he rapidly improved and learned a lot from some of the greats, like Austin, 'Taker, etc. But he then pigeon-holed himself and now just works the same match every time.


While Cena keeps on improving.


----------



## Brye

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Cena is better when it comes to wrestling psychology than Kurt Angle, imo. Angle is usually just all MOVES~! That being said, when Angle actually gives a fuck he's great.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Brye said:


> Cena is better when it comes to wrestling psychology than Kurt Angle, imo. Angle is usually just all MOVES~! That being said, when Angle actually gives a fuck he's great.


I thought I was the only one who believed that. Not saying that Kurt isn't great but lately in TNA is just all moves.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

No sorry but cena hasnt got better wrestling physiology, sure angle isn't as great as he used to be but he still better than half the roster and is still one of the best wrestlers in the world.

I could watch angle matches all day but cena matches are a bore fest. Superman gets punished, does his moves and wins, he doesn't even sell. How on earth is cena better.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Walk-In said:


> Not only could I make a compelling argument for why John Cena is better than Kurt Angle but I can also link to about a dozen people that would agree with me. People that have been watching for a long time and seen pro-wrestling from multiple promotions from multiple eras.
> 
> *EDIT:* It's not that Kurt is bad, mind you. He just reached a certain level and realized he could just stick to that style forever and coast on those laurels. When he was young in WWF he rapidly improved and learned a lot from some of the greats, like Austin, 'Taker, etc. But he then pigeon-holed himself and now just works the same match every time.


Cena improving doesn't mean shit. Angle has and always been a great technician in the ring. The only good Cena matches are gimmick matches i.e Cena/JBL Judgement Day 05, Cena/Lesnar Extreme Rules 12... where he doesn't barely do a fucking wrestling move. LOL can't get over this silly comparison.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



vanboxmeer said:


> He doesn't have to turn heel, but the angle would be "Will CM Punk join Paul Heyman/Brock Lesnar?". It would put focus on CM Punk by giving him the rub off of being associated with Lesnar as well as help build up HHH vs Lesnar at the same time by making it clear that Heyman/Lesnar are the biggest threat to the company with them threatening to take over as well as trying to woo over the WWE champion to their side. Heyman is a fantastic promo and can easily play the manipulating mastermind trying to persuade Punk to his side based on past history, and get a lot of people caring about what Punk is doing rather than what Cena is doing since Punk would be the focus of the angle. It would play off last year where Punk was angry at Cena and Triple H, and Paul Heyman would point that fact out and ask Punk how he's now part of the same machine that he was so frustrated with just last year and still being overshadowed by both guys.


That would be an awesome route to gounk


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Brye said:


> Cena is better when it comes to wrestling psychology than Kurt Angle, imo. Angle is usually just all MOVES~! That being said, when Angle actually gives a fuck he's great.


Cena doesn't sell shit, regardless if he tries or not, he's just plain horrible to watch.


----------



## Brye

TheF1BOB said:


> Cena improving doesn't mean shit. Angle has and always been a great technician in the ring. The only good Cena matches are gimmick matches i.e Cena/JBL Judgement Day 05, Cena/Lesnar Extreme Rules 12... where he doesn't barely do a fucking wrestling move. LOL can't get over this silly comparison.


So I'm under the assumption that you enjoy MOVES. Such as 34 german suplexes followed by six minutes of ankle lock followed by 4 angle slams followed by grapevined ankle lock?

Cena has shown off his wrestling skill in PLENTY of matches. Cena/HBK x3, Cena/HHH x3, Cena/Punk x3, Cena/Mysterio, Cena/Batista, Cena/Hardy, Cena/RVD, Cena/Umaga, Cena/Jericho, Cena/Edge, etc.



omaroo said:


> No sorry but cena hasnt got better wrestling physiology, sure angle isn't as great as he used to be but he still better than half the roster and is still one of the best wrestlers in the world.
> 
> I could watch angle matches all day but cena matches are a bore fest. Superman gets punished, does his moves and wins, he doesn't even sell. How on earth is cena better.


That really isn't what the best Cena matches are like though. Stuff like Cena/Batista, Cena/Mysterio, Cena/Punk, Cena/Umaga, etc aren't like that. You're thinking of short TV matches and Cena/Miz from OTL '11.



TheF1BOB said:


> Cena doesn't sell shit, regardless if he tries or not, he's just plain horrible to watch.


He sells things perfectly fine 90% of the time and the time he isn't would be the end of his I Quit matches. You're taking a few poor moments and making it sound like it's his career.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Brye said:


> So I'm under the assumption that you enjoy MOVES. Such as 34 german suplexes followed by six minutes of ankle lock followed by 4 angle slams followed by grapevined ankle lock?
> 
> *Cena has shown off his wrestling skill in PLENTY of matches. Cena/HBK x3, Cena/HHH x3, Cena/Punk x3, Cena/Mysterio, Cena/Batista, Cena/Hardy, Cena/RVD, Cena/Umaga, Cena/Jericho, Cena/Edge, etc.*


LOL with Punk, botch fest anyone??? Only Batista/Cena from Summerslam 08 was a good wrestling match. The one with RVD at ONS and Edge at Unforgiven 06 were only good because of the stipulations in them matches i.e he didn't have to do much wrestling, thank fuck. All the other matches on your list were boring and repetitive, especially the ones with HBK, make you fall asleep. 

Stipulations and crowds are the only damn thing interesting with Cena matches. FACT.



Brye said:


> He sells things perfectly fine 90% of the time and the time he isn't would be the end of his I Quit matches. You're taking a few poor moments and making it sound like it's his career.


The guy broke the MITB briefcase man, who does that? :cena2


----------



## omaroo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Brye that is your opinion mate.mp those guys carried cena to good matches. He is the worst seller in recent memory and completely ruins matches, and in the process of making his opponents look weak and himself look indestructible.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



omaroo said:


> Brye that is your opinion mate.mp those guys carried cena to good matches. He is the worst seller in recent memory and completely ruins matches, and in the process of making his opponents look weak and himself look indestructible.


Pretty much this. (Y)


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

But Kurt Angle is a good seller? When he has 30 false finishes a match and just bounces up outta nowhere to hit a running top rope suplex? That seems like a double-standard.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Cena isn't a better worker than Angle all around. Maybe now though but dude's old.


----------



## Brye

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



TheF1BOB said:


> LOL with Punk, botch fest anyone??? Only Batista/Cena from Summerslam 08 was a good wrestling match. The one with RVD at ONS and Edge at Unforgiven 06 were only good because of the stipulations in them matches i.e he didn't have to do much wrestling, thank fuck. All the other matches on your list were boring and repetitive, especially the ones with HBK, make you fall asleep.
> 
> Stipulations and crowds are the only damn thing interesting with Cena matches. FACT.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy broke the MITB briefcase man, who does that? :cena2


You seriously didn't find any of those matches enjoyable? Jesus fuck...I know you refuse to ever say anything that would go against your opinion but c'mon man. And wtf does him breaking the MITB case in a booked moment have to do with that?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Oh shit apparently the big summer angle will go down on Monday, I like the idea of Punk joining Heyman and Lesnar.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Well, I made a thread on it at another forum to spark convo. So far, Cena is winning the poll 5-0.

(I dunno if linking elsewhere is against the rules or not, but if so, a mod can just edit this post and delete that link)


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Matt Morgan comes out with a shaved head and a Bane-esque mask and is called Payne.


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

It's funny how the Rock marks act like they're 8 year olds when all the people supporting Cena who are supposed to all BE 8 are actually really mature and know how to discuss things.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



English Dragon said:


> It's funny how the Rock marks act like they're 8 year olds when all the people supporting Cena who are supposed to all BE 8 are actually really mature and know how to discuss things.


That's a lie have you seen the way the majority of Cena fans spell words & construct sentences.


----------



## Brye

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

This isn't a mark war, stay on topic.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Brye said:


> You seriously didn't find any of those matches enjoyable? Jesus fuck...I know you refuse to ever say anything that would go against your opinion but c'mon man. And wtf does him breaking the MITB case in a booked moment have to do with that?


Look Brye, I think his matches are average at best but for being the top babyface of the WWE for so many years now, they should be better, a lot better in fact. LOL the briefcase comment was just a joke, no beef man, no beef. :cool2


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Wow can't believe the reports I'm hearing about Austin.
I am starting to doubt he will even be there. They can't just stop filming Grown ups 2 for one person. Vince has to do everything in his power to bring Austin to RAW 1000. It won't be RAW 1000 without him.

Also someone in the Kane talk thread posted that he won't be at RAW 1000 due to some sort of political rally. The poster didn't leave a source. Has anyone else heard anything about this? I can't find this article anywhere!!!!

Now onto the set for RAW 1000. I would love for a new set to be introduced. There hasn't been talk of the set recently by anyone. Will there be any leaks this week? It seem like every year the Wrestlemania set is leaked over the internet so hoping that the RAW 1000 set is leaked to us in the next few days.

Can't fucking wait!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Superstars with the most raw matches Jericho is #2 guess who's #1 

http://blogs.thescore.com/aftermath/2012/07/19/a-look-at-stats-from-the-first-999-episodes-of-raw/


----------



## -Skullbone-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



TheF1BOB said:


> Look Brye, I think his matches are average at best but for being the top babyface of the WWE for so many years now, they should be better, a lot better in fact. LOL the briefcase comment was just a joke, no beef man, no beef. :cool2


In what way could they be better? Let's see a serious response.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Brye said:


> This isn't a mark war, stay on topic.


Well, I think it's a good conversation but I'm not sure if we have the maturity here to have a non-biased discussion on the topic, unfortunately.

There are a few guys that WWE has marketed as great. Shawn Michaels and Kurt Angle come to mind as two. So over the years, it just becomes accepted that they are, and if someone else ever questions it they are "wrong." That's a dangerous mentality but pro-wrestling is at least a non-threatening subject matter, unlike say religion where that mentality causes wars. :cool2

Everything is subjective and opinions vary but I definitely don't think it is as black and white as some posters would want us to believe. If fact, I don't think it's a close comparison at all and I'm on the OTHER side of the fence...


----------



## necrosapien87

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Think they'll reveal the new WWE Title at 1000?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Why the fuck are we going on about Cena and Rock on a Raw 1000 forum. Point blank, Rock vs. Cena was mostly hype. They went on to have an average match that had everyone in the stadium and the people watching at home on the edge of their seats. WM 28 turned into a huge financial success. Cena is not the best in ring worker and, in my opinion, has to be w/ an opponent like Edge in 2006 or Punk last year to have a classic. But a match doesn't have to be entertaining based off the moves. Look at Cena's last match before WM 28 against Mark Henry. He made Henry look like a complete monster and Henry looked good in defeat. Why was the match entertaining? B/c the crowd was involved and it told a good story. Sometimes that's all a match needs to be good. Point, Cena is not a GREAT in ring worker and, again my opinion, needs the right opponent to put on a classic. But w/ his popularity and story telling, he doesn't need to be a great in ring worker.

Anyway, onto the 1000th episode so far we have a DX reunion, Brock Lesnar's decision, The New GM announcement, The Bryan/AJ wedding, An IC Title Defense, Appearances by The Rock, Mick Foley, Bret Hart and many other legends, and the headliner Punk vs. Cena.

What I hope gets added:

* Kharma return (Won't believe she's been released until I see something on WWE.com)
* Barrett return
* Henry return
* Dean Ambrose debut
* Undertaker appearance (likely)
* Stone Cold apperance (questionable)
* Full DX Reunion (Road Dogg, X-Pac, Billy Gunn)
* Segment where several legends beat on Heath Slater (The legends get spotlight and don't wase to much of the show away)
* A new WWE title
* A new stage


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

fuck, with all the threads being merged into this one, and the blind fucking mark rage, I cant tell whether or not this has been posted:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0719/554478/triple-h/#ixzz2159bd64p

imo it's probably just a work. There is NO WAY austin isnt there.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



omaroo said:


> Brye that is your opinion mate.mp those guys carried cena to good matches. He is the worst seller in recent memory and completely ruins matches, and in the process of making his opponents look weak and himself look indestructible.


"They carried him" is the worst ever excuse I've heard when it comes to hating Cena's wrestling. He's proved that he can wrestle numerous times and no, he's not carried every single time. Although I agree that he's better in gimmick matches, which I could say for anyone else as well.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Choke2Death said:


> "They carried him" is the worst ever excuse I've heard when it comes to hating Cena's wrestling. He's proved that he can wrestle numerous times and no, he's not carried every single time. Although I agree that he's better in gimmick matches, which I could say for anyone else as well.


It's equally hilarious when people try to say that John Cena, one of the best sellers in WWE, can't sell. I guess they get confused because of his babyface comeback. Did people claim that Hogan didn't sell either? Or Shawn Michaels?


----------



## Brye

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Cena sells the arm at Extreme Rules like a champ if you put into consideration that he had to win the match in some way.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

It'd be cool if Batista shows up.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



WWEedgeLitaR101 said:


> It'd be cool if Batista shows up.


he said recently that he has intentions of returning to WWE, just not this year though.
I'm hoping he can make a surprise appearance.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> he said recently that he has intentions of returning to WWE, just not this year though.
> I'm hoping he can make a surprise appearance.


He said that?
I also hope he makes a surprise appearance;maybe have a segment or cut a short promo.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Walk-In said:


> It's equally hilarious when people try to say that John Cena, *one of the best sellers in WWE,*


the man in my avatar would like to speak with you.

And holy mother of fucking christ. Why does every god damn thread here more than 10 pages long seem to turn into marks vs. marks? Its ridiculous.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Ziggler Mark said:


> the man in my avatar would like to speak with you.


There's a difference between bumping and selling.


----------



## Brye

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Ziggler Mark said:


> the man in my avatar would like to speak with you.
> 
> And holy mother of fucking christ. Why does every god damn thread here more than 10 pages long seem to turn into marks vs. marks? Its ridiculous.


Because ignorance is the most common quality in this place so others mostly aren't even remotely open to others opinions. That's why. :side:


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

JR released his latest blog today. He is still not confirming or denying his role at RAW 1000.
I'm pretty sure he will be commentating during the show. He is capable of doing so (Since he is a full time commentator for NXT now). Vince isn't stupid, he will definitely have Ross commentate on RAW 1000. I hope he commentates the whole show.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

If JR is there, some stupid shit is bound to happen with Michael Cole. I kind of hope he isnt there.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I want JR to call the show. Sadly Lawler has become quite pathetic and can no longer be great with JR. Booker T will probably be in some type of Battle Royal match.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



SummerLove said:


> If JR is there, some stupid shit is bound to happen with Michael Cole. I kind of hope he isnt there.


Oh god, I hop not!
Leave shit like this for RAW 1001 if they have some stupid ideas.
RAW 1000 should be a show where we mark out in pretty much every segment.
Leave shit out of the show.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Oh god, I hop not!
> Leave shit like this for RAW 1001 if they have some stupid ideas.
> RAW 1000 should be a show where we mark out in pretty much every segment.
> Leave shit out of the show.


My only hope is that Santino comedy, Brodus Clay's dancing and the shitty piece of shit midget doesn't get anywhere near this show but it will happen sadly.


----------



## Ray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I wonder if God will make an appearance. Who could forget him teaming up with Michaels at Backlash and then turning on him later in the match. I was rattled for the next week.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



JoseBxNYC said:


> I want JR to call the show. Sadly Lawler has become quite pathetic and can no longer be great with JR. Booker T will probably be in some type of Battle Royal match.


Lawler is an idiot. He makes me cringe every time with his perverted comments towards the WWE divas.
I feel sorry for the divas that have to walk past him every single week. Just because he can't get his up anymore, doesn't mean he has to talk really sexually just to get himself verbally excited.
I'm sick of him. I feel sorry for Paige when she debuts on the main roster. The poor girl is only young and we would have to hear Lawler drool over he like he's some 20 year old guy. 

Another thing that pisses me off about Lawler is that he just doesn't care about the business anymore. Take last week for example. Rikishi's music hits and he is still talking about how stupid Slater looks in the ring. Then finally after 3-4 seconds he finally reacts with that stupid scream of his. If it was JR he would have reacted as soon as the music hit.

Please retire Lawler PLEASE!!!!!!!!! :cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



SummerLove said:


> Michael Cole.





SummerLove said:


> I kind of hope he isnt there.



there, that's better.

To wish that JR isnt at this show is pretty silly. The guy was the soundtrack for the era that made it possible for this show continue for 1000 episodes. To not have him there would be absolutely criminal. If they do decide to have him interact with cole, it would be terrible. But something tells me that if JR is there, its going to be in a way that wont make him look like shit. At the end of the day, I'd like to think that Vince knows how much a guy like JR means to his company and the industry to not shit all over his face on what is arguably one of the most historic shows in wrestling history.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Big lol if Austin doesn't show because hes tied up in film.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I believe some people have pointed it out but here's the video where Jerry Lawler kind of gave away a full DX reunion on RAW this past Monday


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

All I know is that at Money in the Bank it was a 3-man commentary team of Jerry Lawler, Michael Cole & Booker T. and I wanted to kill myself. That was the worst shit this side of Lord Alfred Hayes.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

This Raw looks good raw only concern I have is how good will the crowd be would be a bummer if they all just stay silent and don't pop for superstars


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I am a bit disappointed that RAW 1000 will only be 3 hours.
It should be 4 hours commercial free.
Reading around for the last few days it sounds like the show will be stacked with Mid carders from the Attitude era. It's a shame we will only get a glimpse of most of the former talent.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Y2-Jerk said:


> This Raw looks good raw only concern I have is how good will the crowd be would be a bummer if they all just stay silent and don't pop for superstars


Trust me, the crowd at RAW 1000 will be awesome. St.Louis is always great. On top of that hardcore fans from all over America would have bought tickets for the show since the occasion is so huge.

(Y)


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> It should be 4 hours commercial free.


:bosh

come on man...if it was 4 hours, youd want it to be 5. 3 hours is long enough.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Steve Austin might not be there, cause he's shooting a movie? Who'd of thunk it?


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Ziggler Mark said:


> :bosh
> 
> come on man...if it was 4 hours, youd want it to be 5. 3 hours is long enough.


With commercials it's not enough.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Steve Austin might not be there, cause he's shooting a movie? Who'd of thunk it?


Wonder if Cena will cut a _"I'm always here"_ promo on Austin... 

:austin


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Nah. Stone Cold is his 'Hero'.


----------



## ric6y

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

'' true just when hogan is out of the e but what if austin 3 : 16 is out i see no problem taker will be his


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Really? That's like Gandhi's hero being the Zodiac Killer.


----------



## Klee

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Anybody think we'll see either Edge and Christian together (not a match obvz) or New Age Outlaws? I want some classic A/E tag team segments. Or at least a full on DX reunion with Chyna too.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I can already tell you what is going to happen: people won't be happy. There will be 100 cameos on the show & fans will still complain about the ones that didn't show up.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

A 5 second pose!


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Cloverleaf said:


> Anybody think we'll see either Edge and Christian together (not a match obvz) or New Age Outlaws? I want some classic A/E tag team segments. Or at least a full on DX reunion with Chyna too.


Wanna see both reunite Edge & Christian with 5 second pose with DX reunion with Chyna. She should be there next week


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Thought this was pretty interesting - Statistics of Raw's first 999 episodes:

http://blogimages.thescore.com/aftermath/files/2012/07/Aftermath-RAW999Ep-infographic2.png


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Chyna can't be there. She's doing a POV on Monday/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Chyna can't be there. She's doing a POV on Monday/


:lmao 

Hopefully Edge and Christian can have a moment...Jeez it's only 3 hours, wonder how they gonna fit this all in. Maybe 2 major matches.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



The Livid One said:


> Breaking news:
> 
> _Kane is expected to miss the 1000th episode of Monday Night Raw for an appearance at the Ron Paul 2012 support rally in Baltimore. More news on this to follow later today._


This was posted by someone in another thread. He didn't leave a source and I can't find this news anywhere on the net!

Anyone know if true or not?

It would be an absolute disaster if Kane misses RAW 1000


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> This was posted by someone in another thread. He didn't leave a source and I can't find this news anywhere on the net!
> 
> Anyone know if true or not?
> 
> It would be an absolute disaster if Kane misses RAW 1000


hahaha come on there's no way vince would let him miss it for a ron paul rally, esp considering he's under contract silly.

i just, i want a huge angle to happen but i just think almost the entire raw is gonna be some boring filler, i'm not pissing on it's just a weird feeling, i know it'll be a good episode, but 1001 and onwards is what's intriguing me more. will they try to improve the product or will it just be even longer filler and commercials?


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: I cant take another Cena title reign he has to lose cashing in*



The Winning One™;11747822 said:


> If it was my ideal booking, Wrestlemania 29 would be looking like:
> 
> John Cena vs. The Rock II: The Rematch of the Year
> CM Punk vs. Triple H for the WWE Championship
> The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: Lesnar's Career vs. Taker's Streak
> Sheamus vs. Randy Orton for the World Heavyweight Championship
> Chris Jericho vs. Daniel Bryan in a Submission match
> .


meh 

we saw all those matches last year , aside from Taker vs Lesnar which we saw a lot back in 03 and 02

i'd rather they'd make a new combo from the same wrestlers 

on WM 29 they're gonna have Rock , Brock , Taker , Triple H , 50% Steve Austin , Punk , and Cena .. you could include Randy Orton too but meh 

that's a load of starpower 

now let's say Austin isn't gonna be around , you got : 
*
Taker vs Cena 
Rock vs Brock 
Punk vs heel Triple h (triple h as a heel) for the WWE title 


*OR : 

*Taker vs Brock 
Rock vs Punk for the WWE title 
John Cena vs Randy Orton (I always thought this is bound to happen at mania at a certain point) 
*

OR , and this is another option however since it's already happening since RAW1000th and most of the matches are already gonna happen sooner so it's not gonna happen :

*Taker vs Rock 
Brock vs Triple h 
Cena vs Punk for the WWE title (Cena wants to prove that he's still the man while Punk is wants to prove he's not overshadowed and the new leader for the era) 
*

OR : 

*Taker vs Cena 
Rock vs Triple h (one last time) 
Brock vs Punk , WWE title match with Paul Heyman as the guest referee 
*

and let's say Steve Austin does in fact agree for a return , you got yet more combos of matches : 


*Taker vs Rock 
Austin vs Brock (2002 vandetta) 
Punk vs Cena for the WWE title 
*
OR (my dream WM main event card  ) :

*Taker vs Cena 
Austin vs Punk 
Rock vs Brock 

*

see , there are a lot of ways they can go with 

and i'd rather Rock lose to Punk on mania than to Cena , a win over Rock won't get Cena anywhere , but a Punk win over Rock would do wonders to Punk , just punk being in the spotlight with the title against someone not named Cena would do wonders for him


----------



## Chrome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

The mark wars would be epic if Rock/Punk ever did happen down the road. I myself, who marks hard for both guys, would love it if they had a match. Have Punk beat Cena CLEAN on the 1000th episode, and then Rock comes out and the two have a staredown, signaling a future match. That's how I'd book it, anyways.


----------



## andromeda_1979

*10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*

As great as RAW 1000 should be, it could very well suck.....here are ten things that could ruin it. (this is more of a critical approach, although some may be somewhat funny)


10. Dolph Cashes in on Sheamus and recieves a Broque Kick and pinned in 17 seconds (meanwhile Daniel Bryan celebrates with his stop watch)

9. DX comes out and Lord Tensai destroys them.

8. Chris Jericho remains silent and comes out to his new theme "Bad Medicine"

7. Christian defends the intercontinental title against Hornswaggle and loses.

6. Heath Slater is in the ring and says he is sick of the legends whipping his ass and that he is ready to fight and says "who's next"......(out comes Gilberg)

5. Brock Lesner accepts HHH's challenge via satellite spoken for by Paul Heyman.

4. The glass shatters while Punk is delivering an epic pipebomb.....and it turns out to be a technical issue with the sound crew.

3. Big Show vs Kane 

2. Nobody Crashes the wedding

1. John Cena beats CM Punk clean, they shake hands, out comes the Rock to challenge Cena in a "Once in a lifetime WWE title match" at Mania 29. Rock says he will see Cena in 9 months.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*

If i see Hornswoggle on the show, i will turn off my TV.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*

I agree with everything but #6 Gillberg is awesome if gillberg would return the crowd would get on their feet ratings would soar these forums would be down for a good 10 minutes.

For the record the Dolph Ziggler segment you thought up made me shiver with fear because I could see wwe doing that.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*

Only one thing: Vince McMahon.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*










Let's hope Vince or someone from creative doesn't see this thread.


----------



## GOATse

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*

If I write "Cena wins" 10 times, would that be spam?


----------



## 123bigdave

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*



andromeda_1979 said:


> As great as RAW 1000 should be, it could very well suck.....here are ten things that could ruin it. (this is more of a critical approach, although some may be somewhat funny)
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Heath Slater is in the ring and says he is sick of the legends whipping his ass and that he is ready to fight and says "who's next"......(out comes Gilberg)


WOW. Thinking about it, I wouldn't put this past WWE at all.


----------



## CruzControl

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*

This was the best Top 10 list you've done, partly because it is easy to plan out a horrible RAW.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*

I actually found this list funny and cringe worthy at the same time, because like lots of others ; I can see WWE doing all of this except for the DX one , and the Jericho one.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*

The only thing that could tank Raw 1000th episode is your weekly 10 things learned thread


----------



## jomofollower

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*

10. Every old legend are in matches against up and comers.... And the legends squash them!

9. Cena loses his Cash In match, therefore ending the MITB streak.

8. Legends like sgt slaughter, hacksaw, superfly and piper acting senile and dancing with hornswoggle.

7. The Rock cuts a half hour long promo.

6. Celebrity guest hosts.

5. Santino acting like an idiot while wearing that US title hostage.

4. They waste a whole hour with promos, B A Star, Twitter, Tout, Facebook or whatever crap.

3. Paul Heyman opens his mouth

2. A king and Cole altercation

1. No Cody Rhodes!!!!


----------



## GetReady2Fly

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*

Things that could cause RAW 1000 to not completely suck:
1. Cena is murdered in the ring.
2. Nine other things.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The only thing that could tank Raw 1000th episode is your weekly 10 things learned thread


Wow something that K2Fan has said that didn't involve K2 being the GOAT diva that has made me literally laugh out loud.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*

I'm convinced #1 is likely to happen.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*

If they keep the same theme song.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*

I would go crazy for Gillberg.

I really would.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*



andromeda_1979 said:


> 6. Heath Slater is in the ring and says he is sick of the legends whipping his ass and that he is ready to fight and says "who's next"......(out comes Gilberg)



I actually see that one happening lol. But hopefully after the Slater-Gillberg match, we see Goldberg come out and attack both of them.


----------



## jomofollower

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*



jomofollower said:


> 10. Every old legend are in matches against up and comers.... And the legends squash them!
> 
> 9. Cena loses his Cash In match, therefore ending the MITB streak.
> 
> 8. Legends like sgt slaughter, hacksaw, superfly and piper acting senile and dancing with hornswoggle.
> 
> 7. The Rock cuts a half hour long promo.
> 
> 6. Celebrity guest hosts.
> 
> 5. Santino acting like an idiot while wearing that US title hostage.
> 
> 4. They waste a whole hour with promos, B A Star, Twitter, Tout, Facebook or whatever crap.
> 
> 3. Paul Heyman opens his mouth
> 
> 2. A king and Cole altercation
> 
> 1. No Cody Rhodes!!!!


Extra one: Kelly Kelly appears on the show


----------



## Carcass

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*



andromeda_1979 said:


> 8. Chris Jericho remains silent and comes out to his new theme "Bad Medicine"
> 
> 6. Heath Slater is in the ring and says he is sick of the legends whipping his ass and that he is ready to fight and says "who's next"......(out comes Gilberg)
> 
> 2. Nobody Crashes the wedding


Don't see anything wrong with those three.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Alright, so the time has finally come. After a lot of waiting..I've decided to catch up on all the RAW 1000 rumors, confirmed legends, etc. (haven't watched RAW except snippets for a few weeks). I've collected all the info I know, can anyone fill me in if I missed anything, etc?

1: DX Reunion at 8PM.

2: Rock will return and adress future plans etc. for the WWE title and more of his (kayfabe) future in the company.

3: Bret Hart will be there

4: Brock and Heyman will adress HHH's Summerslam challenge

5: Christian will defend the IC Title

6: Cena vs. Punk will headline the show for the WWE title

7: Roddy Piper, Mick Foley and the usual WWE legends like Slaughter, Duggan, etc. will be there.

8: Stone Cold has been contaced, and Taker will appear if WWE want him to work Summerslam

9: Heath Slater will face another legend

Is that it? Show looks ridiculously stacked, I was in heaven when I read all this news.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: 10 things that could cause RAW 1000 to tank*



jomofollower said:


> 10. Every old legend are in matches against up and comers.... And the legends squash them!
> 
> *9. Cena loses his Cash In match, therefore ending the MITB streak.*
> 
> 8. Legends like sgt slaughter, hacksaw, superfly and piper acting senile and dancing with hornswoggle.
> 
> 7. The Rock cuts a half hour long promo.
> 
> 6. Celebrity guest hosts.
> 
> 5. Santino acting like an idiot while wearing that US title hostage.
> 
> 4. They waste a whole hour with promos, B A Star, Twitter, Tout, Facebook or whatever crap.
> 
> *3. Paul Heyman opens his mouth*
> 
> 2. A king and Cole altercation
> 
> 1. No Cody Rhodes!!!!


Nothing wrong with those two at all!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Cena will lose his cash-in. It's great booking by WWE. The streak had to end. Cena losing, won't hurt his credibility like some lesser known up and comer.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Punked Up said:


> Alright, so the time has finally come. After a lot of waiting..I've decided to catch up on all the RAW 1000 rumors, confirmed legends, etc. (haven't watched RAW except snippets for a few weeks). I've collected all the info I know, can anyone fill me in if I missed anything, etc?
> 
> 1: DX Reunion at 8PM.
> 
> 2: Rock will return and adress future plans etc. for the WWE title and more of his (kayfabe) future in the company.
> 
> 3: Bret Hart will be there
> 
> 4: Brock and Heyman will adress HHH's Summerslam challenge
> 
> 5: Christian will defend the IC Title
> 
> 6: Cena vs. Punk will headline the show for the WWE title
> 
> 7: Roddy Piper, Mick Foley and the usual WWE legends like Slaughter, Duggan, etc. will be there.
> 
> 8: Stone Cold has been contaced, and Taker will appear if WWE want him to work Summerslam
> 
> 9: Heath Slater will face another legend
> 
> Is that it? Show looks ridiculously stacked, I was in heaven when I read all this news.


The show is also stacked with Attitude Era midcarders. (Y)


----------



## Marv95

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Punked Up said:


> Alright, so the time has finally come. After a lot of waiting..I've decided to catch up on all the RAW 1000 rumors, confirmed legends, etc. (haven't watched RAW except snippets for a few weeks). I've collected all the info I know, can anyone fill me in if I missed anything, etc?
> 
> 1: DX Reunion at 8PM.
> 
> 2: Rock will return and adress future plans etc. for the WWE title and more of his (kayfabe) future in the company.
> 
> 3: Bret Hart will be there
> 
> 4: Brock and Heyman will adress HHH's Summerslam challenge
> 
> 5: Christian will defend the IC Title
> 
> 6: Cena vs. Punk will headline the show for the WWE title
> 
> 7: Roddy Piper, Mick Foley and the usual WWE legends like Slaughter, Duggan, etc. will be there.
> 
> 8: Stone Cold has been contaced, and Taker will appear if WWE want him to work Summerslam
> 
> 9: Heath Slater will face another legend
> 
> Is that it? Show looks ridiculously stacked, I was in heaven when I read all this news.


Don't forget the new permanent GM will be announced. And I guess the Danielson wedding.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Well, Not. Already deleted.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Awesome news!!!!!!!
Though I would have preferred it to be a surprise.

Edit - It's still there


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Paul Heyman has been confirmed to appear on RAW 1000 - Lords of Pain

(Y)


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Steve Austin might not be there, cause he's shooting a movie? Who'd of thunk it?


Isn't Rock also filming a movie? Yet he's still showing up. Just goes to show you who truly loves the business and isn't a Hollywood sellout.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Guessing the Forum will explode on Monday and every commercial break a new thread to be made :lmao


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Carcass said:


> Isn't Rock also filming a movie? Yet he's still showing up. Just goes to show you who truly loves the business and isn't a Hollywood sellout.


I'm pretty sure filming starts a week after RAW 1000.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Vince is going to take 5 commercial breaks during the matches on this show because nobody is stopping Rock, Lesnar, Bret and DX segments in the middle of the promo. Would be hard to book it if Austin and Taker are also there.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Punked Up said:


> Alright, so the time has finally come. After a lot of waiting..I've decided to catch up on all the RAW 1000 rumors, confirmed legends, etc. (haven't watched RAW except snippets for a few weeks). I've collected all the info I know, can anyone fill me in if I missed anything, etc?
> 
> 1: DX Reunion at 8PM.
> 
> 2: Rock will return and adress future plans etc. for the WWE title and more of his (kayfabe) future in the company.
> 
> 3: Bret Hart will be there
> 
> 4: Brock and Heyman will adress HHH's Summerslam challenge
> 
> 5: Christian will defend the IC Title
> 
> 6: Cena vs. Punk will headline the show for the WWE title
> 
> 7: Roddy Piper, Mick Foley and the usual WWE legends like Slaughter, Duggan, etc. will be there.
> 
> 8: Stone Cold has been contaced, and Taker will appear if WWE want him to work Summerslam
> 
> 9: Heath Slater will face another legend
> 
> Is that it? Show looks ridiculously stacked, I was in heaven when I read all this news.


There's expected to be huge attitude era midcard battle royal, Goldberg's rumored to be there, and Bryan/AJ wedding, and more.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I still can't understand why this show will have commercials?
Surly if Vince really wanted to he could contact USA Network and make Raw 1000 commercial free!
I mean surly USA Network would understand the significant of the show. Also RAW is their highest rated show.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Probably WWE and USA Network agreed to an certain amount of commercials and reduced it to the minimum. Hopefully.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I still can't understand why this show will have commercials?
> Surly if Vince really wanted to he could contact USA Network and make Raw 1000 commercial free!
> I mean surly USA Network would understand the significant of the show. Also RAW is their highest rated show.


As much as I would love it to be commercial free, it doesn't make sense for Vince and USA network. This will probably be the most watched episode of RAW in a while, so there going to make money on all advertisements and what not, and it's a easy way for USA to promote their awful shows.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



SonoShion said:


> Probably WWE and USA Network agreed to an certain amount of commercials and reduced it to the minimum. Hopefully.


Fingers crossed! 
If WWE had this RAW as a PPV with no commercials and charged say $5 would you guys pay?


----------



## CC91

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I think the new RAW GM will be The "WWE Universe"  Fans will be able to vote on what they want during the show, and RAW will become a full interactive experience.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



CC91 said:


> I think the new RAW GM will be The "WWE Universe"  Fans will be able to vote on what they want during the show, and RAW will become a full interactive experience.


OH GOD, I think you just revealed the new "GM" 
Knowing WWE this is exactly what they have in mind. :frustrate


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Gillberg needs to return as GillBack. :troll


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



CC91 said:


> I think the new RAW GM will be The "WWE Universe"  Fans will be able to vote on what they want during the show, and RAW will become a full interactive experience.


They shall just let the IWC vote 8*D


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



CC91 said:


> I think the new RAW GM will be The "WWE Universe"  Fans will be able to vote on what they want during the show, and RAW will become a full interactive experience.


Alright that is a scary thought, but I can see it happening.


----------



## Fäng1

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



CC91 said:


> I think the new RAW GM will be The "WWE Universe"  Fans will be able to vote on what they want during the show, and RAW will become a full interactive experience.


I know WWE could possibly do that, but I doubt it. It would just not be something you can do every twice a week. It would work for one show in a month, but for every show? I know WWE Bookers are not the best, but the WWE Universe is even worse.I mean, really, would you like to the John Cena in both Raw and Smackdown just because the huge mass of 10 year-olds voted that? I'm getting goosebumps on the thought only. Oh no, please, I would even accept Hornswoggle or Zack Ryder or anybody, but please not the Universe. I loved the Anonymous GM back then ^^ "*ding ding* And I quote! ..." That was funny ^^


----------



## dxbender

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*










It has to happen lol


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



CC91 said:


> I think the new RAW GM will be The "WWE Universe"  Fans will be able to vote on what they want during the show, and RAW will become a full interactive experience.


ok , now you're scaring me 

if this does happen , put a fucking bullet in my brains


----------



## Newgeneration

*Raw theme / set*

do you think they will change the raw theme or the set for the 1000th episode of raw?


----------



## Mr Talley

*Re: Raw theme / set*

I hope so. I hope they go with an old school look, like the old Raw Is War set.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Paul Heyman has been confirmed to appear on RAW 1000 - Lords of Pain
> 
> (Y)


I think Heyman will be there but that's not a credible source at all.


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: Raw theme / set*

Yes please.If not,at least change the graphics color,ring ropes or logos.....stage would be sweet too


----------



## deadman18

I hope they go back to the lighting during RAW is WAR. It gave RAW a dark feeling.


----------



## Invertalon

*Re: Raw theme / set*

I would love an updated vintage RAW stage. Can keep the advanced LED lighting and such, but bring back something a bit more retro. Oh, and the red ropes.


----------



## RjA323

*Re: Raw theme / set*

yes they should with and old school look


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

*Re: Raw theme / set*

It would be extremely smart of them to go with the old school look and maybe an older theme? If they change it into something more high tech it will just draw people away from the set.....Although I don't know how much bigger the set could friggen get.


----------



## redevil22

*Re: Raw theme / set*

Would be good if they did 
Hopefully Vince doesn't approve of a bad theme


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> I think Heyman will be there but that's not a credible source at all.


Paul Heyman will be selling crack to former superstars before the show starts. Source: Tyrone Biggums.


----------



## Newgeneration

*Re: Raw theme / set*



redevil22 said:


> Would be good if they did
> Hopefully Vince doesn't approve of a bad theme



oh he will look right now...nickelback...really? lol


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



SonoShion said:


> Guessing the Forum will explode on Monday and every commercial break a new thread to be made :lmao


I'm staying far away from this place during the show. I don't want it ruined by idiots whining about the people who _didn't_ show up/what _didn't_ happen instead of enjoying who did show up and what did happen. Fuck that. I'll save it for the next day when I'll sit myself down in front of the computer with some drinks and a snack and let the :lmao begin lol.


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: Raw theme / set*

They can keep HD screens and lighting,but add few structures,bcz today's set consists just only of big ass screens(minitron,sidetron,upper tron)


----------



## Brye

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Starbuck said:


> I'm staying far away from this place during the show. I don't want it ruined by idiots whining about the people who _didn't_ show up/what _didn't_ happen instead of enjoying who did show up and what did happen. Fuck that. I'll save it for the next day when I'll sit myself down in front of the computer with some drinks and a snack and let the :lmao begin lol.


Agreed with this.

Got a group of friends together for the show. (Y)


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Raw theme / set*

Whatever it will be, it will be an acidheads paradise. Maybe not so for epileptics.


----------



## deadman18

I hope they dont pick a Pop/Dubstep song for RAW. I had a dream that Pantera's "Walk" was the theme song for RAW. (No lie)


----------



## Newgeneration

*Re: Raw theme / set*



deadman18 said:


> I hope they dont pick a Pop/Dubstep song for RAW. I had a dream that Pantera's "Walk" was the theme song for RAW. (No lie)


that would be awesome


----------



## Baldwin.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm away on Monday afternoon and wont have access to Sky Sports or internet until Friday so will have no idea what has happened, gutting having to wait that long to find out.


----------



## Ray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I'm going to try to stay away from this place during Monday. However, if the show starts off bad and keeps getting worse, then Vodka and reading this place will be my best friends.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

With all of the promos, I'm kinda expecting the only three official matches to be the two title matches and Ryback/Gillberg.


----------



## xD7oom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



> Stone Cold Steve Austin Returns Confirmed By Road Warrior Animal


WWE tried to keep it secret, but he ruined it ;D
ringsidenews . com


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: Raw theme / set*

I hope they work in some type of mix of all the old raw theme songs over the years. Doesn't have to be permanent but it would be cool for a one time deal.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: Raw theme / set*



RatedRviper said:


> They can keep HD screens and lighting,but add few structures,bcz today's set consists just only of big ass screens(minitron,sidetron,upper tron)


They also have the W thing, the logo set up.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



xD7oom said:


> WWE tried to keep it secret, but he ruined it ;D
> ringsidenews . com


I think the bigger surprise is Road Warrior Animal being there lol. I think everyone already assumed Austin would be there


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Since Austin is going to be an unadvertised semi-surprise, I could see him interupting the wedding and having a What/Yes war with Uncle D-Bry.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Brye said:


> Agreed with this.
> 
> Got a group of friends together for the show. (Y)


I'm going to see Batman first around 8PM. I'll get back around midnight and then I just have an hour to kill before the show at 1AM. This will be my first live Raw since the go home to Mania and even then I only stayed up for that because my flight left early and there was no point in going to bed lol. I'm really _really_ looking forward to this and I know I'll enjoy it much more if I stay away from this place. Everything I want to happen may not happen and some people may not show up etc but I'm not about to let the incessant and inevitable bitching that will no doubt occur ruin it for me.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

We all knew Austin will be there, and the live crowd aren't going to give him a weak pop because of a random comment from Animal. Like someone said, the fact the HE is going to be there is a bigger surprise. 

The biggest shock will be Goldberg or Warrior, I would love to see them in a segment with Vince after squashing Slater. Especially Goldberg.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I'd mark for Goldberg's music to hit. Slater craps himself. Gillberg comes out. Slater throws him out of the ring and thinks that's it only for ?'s music to hit. Austin, Taker, the actual Goldberg lol. Would be a funny segment imo.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I can see Slater getting 3-4 finishers from Austin and Taker, maybe Mankind. Gillberg and the real Goldberg spot will be money. But even if he's not there for this show, I can see Vince doing anything to bring him for the 20 years RAW in January just because they need to top this.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

If Austin's return is spoiled, they will most likely change it. 

As for Goldberg, I dont know why everyone wants him to return on RAW 1000th show? I am big fan of Goldberg myself but he did fuck all on raw. His contract with WWE lasted just one year, he is WCW legend not WWE. It makes no sense for him to return on this show.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Vyed said:


> If Austin's return is spoiled, they will most likely change it.
> 
> As for Goldberg, I dont know why everyone wants him to return on RAW 1000th show? I am big fan of Goldberg myself he did fuck all on raw. His contract with WWE lasted just one year, he is WCW legend not WWE. It makes no sense for him to return on this show.


I'm certainly not clamoring for a Goldberg return. I just think doing a spot with him, Slater and Gillberg would be hilarious lol. If he doesn't turn up I really won't give a shit and I won't miss him either.


----------



## TKOW

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Austin showing up is hardly a surprise.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

What's with that Goldberg appereance? Who reported about this?

I would go nuts if his music hits. Having Rock, Brock, Austin, Goldberg, DX at the same show? Fuck me!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I doubt Goldberg makes an appearance, he said he isn't, could be just saying that for shock, but I'm sure he said he doesn't just show up or something similar to that.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I'd mark for Gillberg to come out, Slater to beat Gillberg, then Goldberg comes out.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

*Re: Raw theme / set*



deadman18 said:


> I hope they dont pick a Pop/*Dubstep* song for RAW. I had a dream that Pantera's "Walk" was the theme song for RAW. (No lie)


The scary thing is I could see this happening. Raw (and Smackdown) should go back to more harder themes.


----------



## Bryan ls A God

*Re: Raw theme / set*

I think there's a good chance they will change the theme of the show, They change the theme once in a while but I don't think they will change the set. They don't need to, there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Raw theme / set*



deadman18 said:


> I hope they go back to the lighting during RAW is WAR. It gave RAW a dark feeling.


If anything, the new Raw set will be so bright and so HD friendly that it'll burn your retinas into a fine ash just watching the show. 

Seriously, I'm all up for a new set, but WWE can't make nice things anymore and anything they do make is so vomit-inducingly modern that you'll wish they just didn't change it at all.

If there's a new theme song it will, I mean* FUCKING WILL*, be some sort of song that wouldn't be out of place as the theme for a Wrestlemania. And by that I mean it'll be wank.


----------



## redevil22

**SPOILER (if u haven't seen smackdown)* Kane to..*

Just seen the AJ and Kane nearly kissing on smackdown and was thinking that kane is going to crash the wedding

Any1 else agree?


----------



## Wheetbone

*Re: *SPOILER (if u haven't seen smackdown)* Kane to..*

Solid


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Yea which is dumb. Hate when they Stick kane being Im love. DUMB.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: *SPOILER (if u haven't seen smackdown)* Kane to..*

Well I sure as hell hope not. All they would be doing is re-creating the last month with Kane taking the place of CM Punk. Same thing. Is AJ going to ref a Kane/Bryan match at Summerslam now too?


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: *SPOILER (if u haven't seen smackdown)* Kane to..*



redevil22 said:


> Just seen the AJ and Kane nearly kissing on smackdown and was thinking that kane is going to crash the wedding
> 
> Any1 else agree?


























that sucks.


----------



## Bryan ls A God

*Re: *SPOILER (if u haven't seen smackdown)* Kane to..*

This is already my prediction Kane will crash the wedding when I read the Smackdown Spoilers Tuesday night.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: *SPOILER (if u haven't seen smackdown)* Kane to..*

Im sure kane's had nearly every diva on the roster at some point in his career, the dudes a player.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

*Re: Raw theme / set*

I hope so. The current look has really run its course. Also I know its nitpicking but I want the Red Ropes back im tired of the white ones.


----------



## taker328

*Re: Raw theme / set*

They did it for that RAW goes old school show. And this show is 10 times more bigger/important than that old school show. And they went all out on that old school show. They got the old WWF logo, the drapes coming down from the top, the set, everything. So I don't know why it would be so far fetched for this match.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Raw theme / set*

needs something new, and i think they will.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I see Taker squashing Slater.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: *SPOILER (if u haven't seen smackdown)* Kane to..*

Jesus did they really have to put Kane back in the storyline? damn just when it looked like it was dying they go and put Kane back in this mess, this freaking AJ thing is gonna go on until Mania i believe.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: *SPOILER (if u haven't seen smackdown)* Kane to..*

If this leads to match between Kane and Bryan at summerslamfpalm I want Bryan vs Christian.


----------



## charmed1

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I havent been aq fan of the WWE for awhile and my watching of Raw hasnt been a complete episode in along time. Im going to be watching this with hopes they've smartened up and will win me back as a viewer.


----------



## Brock L

*Re: Raw theme / set*

smackdown is the blue brand and it has blue ropes,raw is the red brand but has white ropes? they need to bring back the 1999 raw set! and dim the lights like the attitude era!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Kane will obviously be the one to crash the wedding.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

http://www.tout.com/m/6sq296?ref=twj7drty

Jericho what are you planning? :hmm:

Also those eyes!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



> The Rock's 15 rare Raw moments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As one of the cornerstones of WWE's flagship, The Rock has had many memorable moments on Raw, including identifying John Cena as a bowl of Fruity Pebbles (WATCH) and his epic "This Is Your Life" party hosted by Mick Foley. These occasions have been established as some of the most iconic in not only The Rock's history, but also in all of WWE’s, and for good reason — there's not much better than a puzzled People's Champion staring down an enthusiastic Mankind and Yurple the Clown.
> 
> But The Brahma Bull had many electrifying moments on Raw during his original eight-year tenure as a WWE Superstar that mostly have been forgotten by even the most diehard sports-entertainment loyalists. WWE Classics cracked open “The People's Vault” to unearth 15 of The Rock's rarest, heart-pumping Raw moments featuring the nine-time World Champion at his finest.
> 
> *15. The Rock's Raw debut: Nov. 25, 1996*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rock’s much-heralded debut as the first third-generation Superstar came at Survivor Series 1996. Countless highlight reels have been populated with a fresh-faced Rocky Maivia making his way to the ring at Madison Square Garden, smiling from ear to ear (WATCH). And he had reason to grin. The blue chipper was the sole survivor of his Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Match that night, outlasting such luminaries as Jerry “The King” Lawler and Jake “The Snake” Roberts.
> 
> But few fans have seen Rocky’s next match against a mostly forgotten Italian grappler named Salvatore Sincere. Straight out of a Mario Puzo novel, Sincere attempted to make Maivia an offer he couldn’t refuse, but Maivia was still on a roll from his Survivor Series victory eight days prior. He pinned the mobster after an impressive shoulder-breaker, marking the start of a legendary Raw career.
> 
> *14. The Rock wins his first title: Feb. 13, 1997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rock's battles with Triple H during The McMahon-Helmsley Era defined WWE at the turn of the new millennium. Three years prior, on a special edition of Raw dubbed "Thursday Raw Thursday," a rookie Rocky Maivia took on Hunter Hearst Helmsley in the first of their many encounters, and it was for the Intercontinental Championship. In an astounding turn of events, the future King of Kings set up for a Pedigree, but the challenger executed a stunning reversal and locked in an inside cradle to win his first title in WWE only three months after his debut. After the bout, Rocky celebrated his victory as the youngest Intercontinental Champion in history by addressing the fans, one of the first instances of the catchphrase king speaking on the mic. (WATCH)
> 
> It would not be the last time the two ring icons clashed for the Intercontinental Title. More than a year later, their Ladder Match at SummerSlam catapulted both Superstars to main event status.
> 
> *13. The Rock prepares for his first WrestleMania match against The Sultan: March 10, 1997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great One is one of the finest WrestleMania performers of all time. He’s met the best and the brightest on The Grandest Stage of Them All, including an iconic clash with Hulk Hogan (WATCH), a "Once in a Lifetime" encounter with John Cena (WATCH) and three career-defining wars with “Stone Cold” Steve Austin (WATCH).
> 
> Less than six months into his WWE career, Rocky Maivia was set to defend the Intercontinental Championship at WrestleMania 13, his very first Show of Shows. His opponent was scheduled to be the massive Middle Easterner known as "The Sultan," a Superstar brought to WWE by the unique tandem of former adversaries Bob Backlund and The Iron Sheik.
> 
> Two weeks before the big match, the champion defended his title against Tony Roy on Raw. During the bout, Backlund and the Sheik appeared at the top of the ramp alongside The Sultan. Despite an unintelligible rant by the duo throughout the matchup, Rocky ignored the distractions. Following the bout, The Sultan and his associates stormed the ring, but the Intercontinental Champion disposed of all three (WATCH). While heading back up the ramp, Rocky spotted Tony Atlas — his dad’s former tag team partner — in the crowd. The two embraced and headed backstage together, giving Rocky the momentum he needed to be successful at his first WrestleMania.
> 
> *12. The Rock explains why he joined The Nation of Domination: Aug. 18, 1997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky Maivia morphed into The Rock not after he turned his back on the fans, but after the fans turned on him. Having been in WWE less than a year, Rocky’s constant smiles and happy-go-lucky demeanor began to wear on the WWE Universe. As the Attitude Era approached its core, crowds began to chant “Die Rocky die!” and “Rocky sucks!” at arenas around the country.
> 
> After losing the Intercontinental Championship, Rocky took a leave of absence. Upon his return, he was The Rock, a cocky and entitled Superstar that recognized his own greatness. The Rock joined Faarooq’s Nation of Domination, and explained his change of heart in a game-changing in-ring interview alongside his new allies.
> 
> *11. "Stone Cold" Steve Austin forfeits the Intercontinental Championship to The Rock: Dec. 8, 1997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beginning one of the most iconic rivalries in sports-entertainment history, The Rock stole “Stone Cold” Steve Austin’s Intercontinental Championship on the Nov. 17, 1997 edition of Raw. He began to call himself “the best damn Intercontinental Champ there ever was,” even though Austin was still recognized as the champion. At In Your House: D-Generation X, The Rock finally met Austin for the very first time on pay-per-view with The Texas Rattlesnake emerging victorious.
> 
> The following night on Raw, Mr. McMahon ordered Austin to defend the title again in a rematch, but “Stone Cold” refused and decided instead to surrender the title. He felt the Intercontinental Championship was now beneath him, and planned to pursue Shawn Michaels’ WWE Championship. Austin forfeited the title to The Rock, and immediately delivered a Stone Cold Stunner to the new champion (WATCH). The championship’s look evolved during The Rock’s reign, and he held the title for more than 265 days, which hasn’t been matched by any Intercontinental Champion since.
> 
> *10. The Rock awards gifts to The Nation of Domination: Feb. 21, 1998*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To show appreciation to his Nation comrades, The Great One presented Kama, D’Lo Brown and Mark Henry with $15,000 solid gold Rolex watches. But he saved the most extravagant gift for Nation leader Faarooq. As the big man tore open the wrapping paper on the large, flat object, it was revealed to be a portrait of The Rock holding his Intercontinental Championship. (WATCH)
> 
> The Nation leader was furious. After losing a match to Steve Blackman due to The Rock’s interference, Faarooq snapped the portrait in half with several quick jabs of his fist. The other Nation members departed the ring with Faarooq, but they sided with The Rock the following month, marking a changing of the guard in The Nation’s leadership.
> 
> *9. The Rock Rock Bottoms Mr. McMahon: Nov. 9, 1998*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Stone Cold” Steve Austin’s rivalry with Mr. McMahon defined the Attitude Era, and many fans remember the very first Stone Cold Stunner executed on The Boss (WATCH), but do you remember The Chairman’s first Rock Bottom received?
> 
> After disbanding The Nation of Domination, fans started warming up to The Rock’s entertaining performances and he began referring to himself as "The People’s Champion." With Mr. McMahon’s rise as WWE’s ultimate villain, The Rock demanded that if The Chairman has a “problem with the people,” he should target The People’s Champion. The week before the Deadly Games Tournament at 1998’s Survivor Series, The Rock finally tossed his boss into the ring and delivered an earth-shattering Rock Bottom (WATCH).
> 
> The whole ordeal turned out to be a massive setup by The Rock and Mr. McMahon, who turned out to be in cahoots with one another (WATCH). The Rock was crowned "The Corporate Champion" at Survivor Series, changing the balance of power among the roster.
> 
> *8. The Rock vs. Mankind, Ladder Match for the WWE Championship: Feb. 15, 1999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As 1998 came to a close, The Rock engaged in a brutal rivalry with Mankind over the WWE Championship. The two battled several times leading to WrestleMania XV, including Mick Foley’s emotional title win on Raw (WATCH) and their infamous “I Quit” Match at 1999’s Royal Rumble (WATCH).
> 
> What many fans don’t remember is what happened after that steel chair classic at the Rumble. Their final clash was scheduled to be a Last Man Standing Match at St. Valentine’s Day Massacre to determine who would advance to WrestleMania as champion, but neither Superstar could answer the referee’s 10 count. The following night on Raw, Mankind battled The Rock in the final bout of their legendary rivalry — a rarely-seen Ladder Match for the WWE Championship (WATCH) — setting the stage for an epic clash with “Stone Cold” Steve Austin at WrestleMania.
> 
> *7. The Rock 'n' Sock Connection win the World Tag Team Championship: Aug. 30, 1999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “This Is Your Life” has become an iconic Raw moment. The highest-rated segment in the history of Raw’s 999 episodes has been replayed and reenacted on several occasions, but few fans remember the night The Rock and Mankind actually won the World Tag Team Championship that made them a team in the first place.
> 
> The "Unholy Alliance" of Big Show and The Undertaker brutally attacked The Rock on the Aug. 30, 1999, edition of Raw, denying The Great One an opportunity at Triple H’s WWE Championship. Frustrated, The Rock demanded to face Big Show and The Undertaker for their World Tag Team Championship. When Mankind offered his services as a partner after similarly missing a chance to earn a title opportunity, The Rock reluctantly accepted. The fan favorite still had not swallowed the thought of aligning himself with his scruffy former rival.
> 
> The duo reminiscent of Felix and Oscar pinned The World’s Largest Athlete with a double People’s Elbow shockingly to win the titles in the main event (WATCH). The pair had two additional reigns as World Tag Team Champions (WATCH) and became one of the most revered, yet mismatched champions (WATCH) to have ever hold tag team title gold.
> 
> *6. The Rock vs. Shane McMahon, Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship: May 1, 2000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At WrestleMania 2000, a Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWE Championship featured a McMahon family member in the corner of each competitor. After Mr. McMahon betrayed his Superstar, The Rock, Triple H managed to retain the title to mark the first time a hero was unable to wrest the WWE Championship away from a despised villain at WrestleMania.
> 
> But later that month at Backlash, The People’s Champion was finally able to defeat The Game despite Shane McMahon’s assigned role as special referee (WATCH). The following night on Raw, Mr. McMahon scheduled The Great One in a title defense against his son in a Steel Cage Match. The deck was stacked against the new champion with both Pat Patterson and Gerald Brisco acting as referees and Mr. McMahon, Stephanie McMahon and her husband patrolling ringside. (WATCH)
> 
> The Brahma Bull prevailed and retained the title in a thrilling steel cage classic that has gone mostly forgotten when remembering Raw’s great main events.
> 
> *5. The Rock & The Undertaker vs. Edge & Christian, World Tag Team Championship Match: Dec. 18, 2000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rock ‘n’ Sock Connection looked like Simon and Garfunkel compared to the odd couple of The Great One and The Undertaker.
> 
> Two of the greatest Superstars in WWE history joined forces to battle Edge and Christian for the World Tag Team Championship on Raw as 2000 came to a close. The match spilled out of the ring as The Phenom and The Great One took control. Back on the canvas, The Undertaker nailed a Last Ride on Christian, and The Brahma Bull laid a People’s Elbow onto Edge to score the pinfall and the titles (WATCH).
> 
> Blink and you’d have missed it. The pair lost the titles back to Edge & Christian later that same week on SmackDown. The Rock also won the titles in a similarly unlikely pairing with Chris Jericho a year later for 10 days. Martin and Lewis they ain’t.
> 
> *4. The Rock vs. Ric Flair: July 29, 2002*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rock has never backed down from a challenge and has met many of sports-entertainment’s best throughout the course of his career. Longtime fans remember The Great One’s battles with The Undertaker, Triple H, Brock Lesnar, Mick Foley, Goldberg and his WrestleMania trilogy with “Stone Cold” Steve Austin. But even the most fervent WWE fans may not remember the night on Raw when The People’s Champion met Ric Flair one-on-one in the heart of "Flair Country" — Greensboro, N.C.
> 
> The match was as thrilling as any mat historian would have hoped for, with several reversals from People’s Elbow to Figure Four to Sharpshooter. In the end, The Nature Boy suffered a Rock Bottom, sending The Great One to a stylin’ and profilin’ victory on this night.
> 
> *3. The Rock returns to Raw: Feb. 24, 2003*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rock, one of the most beloved Superstars in WWE history, began to turn his back on the WWE Universe. After starting to achieve success in Hollywood, he noticeably had one foot out the door in WWE. The People’s Champion lost the "Superstar of the Decade Award" to “Stone Cold” Steve Austin and made a rare appearance on Raw to address the issue.
> 
> Having been mostly a SmackDown-exclusive Superstar in recent years, The Great One returned following a cryptic new entrance video and theme music that would come to define his now established A-list status. This edition of Raw was in Toronto, the site of his epic bout with Hulk Hogan at the previous year’s WrestleMania. Not pleased with how he had been treated at that event, The Rock launched into an angry tirade, used colorful language to describe the local Canadians and announced his intentions to target The Texas Rattlesnake for one more WrestleMania matchup.
> 
> *2. The Rock Concert targets Goldberg: April 21, 2003*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third time was the charm for The Rock at WrestleMania XIX, when The Great One finally defeated “Stone Cold” Steve Austin on The Grandest Stage of Them All (WATCH). The night following his monumental victory, the cocky veteran claimed he had defeated all worthwhile Superstars in the sports-entertainment industry.
> 
> The Rock’s words incited the WWE debut of the legendary Goldberg, who speared The People’s Champion and challenged him to a match at Backlash (WATCH). Three weeks later in Goldberg’s hometown, Atlanta, The Great One retaliated by holding one of his infamous Rock Concerts. The Brahma Bull went too far, though. In the ultimate demonstration of disrespect, The Rock introduced not Goldberg, but Gillberg to view his concert up close, but Goldberg entered and tore through The Rock’s security team while his Backlash opponent narrowly escaped the ring. With Goldberg was distracted by the obnoxious Gillberg, The Rock stormed back and planted the former WCW stalwart with a momentum-shifting Rock Bottom.
> 
> *1. The Rock 'n' Sock Connection reunites to battle Evolution: March 1, 2004*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say that diamonds are forever. But for The Rock, socks are forever.
> 
> In March 2004, having not regularly appeared on WWE programming for nearly a year, The Rock made a momentous return to help his old friend Mick Foley in his ongoing battle with Randy Orton and the rest of Evolution.
> 
> The Hardcore Legend’s rivalry had brewed over the ensuing year with The Legend Killer continuing to taunt Foley. Orton was constantly flanked by his Evolution allies, and apparently did not count on Mick having anybody to come to his aid. But Mrs. Foley’s Baby Boy did have an ace in the hole, and it wasn’t just any tag team partner, it was the nine-time World Champion The Rock.
> 
> The Great One stormed the ring, reuniting The Rock ‘n’ Sock Connection in a heart-pumping moment as the WWE Universe erupted (WATCH). After appearing in “Walking Tall,” The Great One stood tall with Foley, proving that sweat socks are thicker than blood.​











GET READY...


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Y2-Jerk said:


> http://www.tout.com/m/6sq296?ref=twj7drty
> 
> Jericho what are you planning? :hmm:
> 
> Also those eyes!


Wow yet another reason to be pumped for Monday.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

- Both Sean "X-pac" Waltman and Road Dogg have both hinted appearances at RAW 1000. X-Pac hinted it on a radio show, when asked if he will be on the show he replied "I can't say, but it would be a DX reunion without me". Jerry Lawler also said on a radio show that he thinks Road Dogg will be appearing during the show. - Source:Lords of Pain 

Let's hope the DX reunion includes them. (Y)


----------



## vpro

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Most likely CM punk will enter the ring and call out Cena, but instead he will hear the iconic words "IF YOU SMELL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING". The Rock enters the ring and warns Punk and Cena that he will be in the Royal Rumble 2012 and that at Wrestlemania will make their monkey asses famous.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



> I am listening to the Cowhead show on 102.5 The Bone. X-PAC is in studio and he all but confirmed he will be on Raw Monday Night. "I can't foresee a DX reunion without X-PAC," he said.


*Source:* PWinsider.com


----------



## dxbender

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Punkholic said:


> *Source:* PWinsider.com


How good terms are WWE with Billy Gunn? Would be cool to see all 5 of them back in DX. But even 4 out of 5 of those guys back would be great DX reunion. That hasn't happened since 1999 has it?



Brock L said:


> smackdown is the blue brand and it has blue ropes,raw is the red brand but has white ropes? they need to bring back the 1999 raw set! and dim the lights like the attitude era!


As much as people love AE set, don't think it'd be good if they brought it back. Cause then there'd be even more Attitude Era comparisons.

But WWE needs a new stage that has the minitron they have now, but also a big tron. Entrance videos are getting outdated(they were great in 90s and early 2000s cause video editing stuff wasn't as common), but if they kept the minitron and used a huge tron as well, we could see more entrances like Mysterios mask one, or Kanes all fire one


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



dxbender said:


> *How good terms are WWE with Billy Gunn?* Would be cool to see all 5 of them back in DX. But even 4 out of 5 of those guys back would be great DX reunion. That hasn't happened since 1999 has it?


skip to 5:20 where he talks about his meeting with HHH


----------



## dxbender

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Has anyone been able to find a remixed version of the very first theme for Raw?

Cause that theme would still be great for Raw, but only if it was remixed. Imagine that theme of Raw having like a whole orchestra playing it.


----------



## DJ_A.M.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

does anyone know how to find out what hotel the wrestlers will be staying at in St Louis? I am going and want to attempt to book the same place. Would be cool to run into a couple.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



DJ_A.M. said:


> does anyone know how to find out what hotel the wrestlers will be staying at in St Louis? I am going and want to attempt to book the same place. Would be cool to run into a couple.


lol, Raw1000 stalker.

I'm guessing they might just go to closest hotel to the arena maybe?

Based on google maps, there seems to be a hotel just down the street from the arena Raw is in, so that might be where they'd go?


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

-We can now exclusively confirm that the Undertaker will be on RAW 1000. No word yet on what his role will be on the show, but we can confirm he will be there live.

Source: All the news sites, etc, whatever.


----------



## DJ_A.M.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



dxbender said:


> lol, Raw1000 stalker.
> 
> I'm guessing they might just go to closest hotel to the arena maybe?
> 
> Based on google maps, there seems to be a hotel just down the street from the arena Raw is in, so that might be where they'd go?


Well I know St louis pretty well. I will be looking all around.

I am a big MMA fan also and found out where fighters were staying after an event once and ran into Anderson Silva, it made my entire trip! It would be even more awesome to run into some of the superstars. Even a picture from a distance would make it all worth it. Lol.


----------



## chucky101

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

wow now undertaker confirmed, waltman is hinting he will be there, animal said today that vince is probably taking a stunner on raw, and that him/ddp/bret are all on a flight

vince really is going all out, this is the wrestlemania of raws


----------



## dxbender

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



chucky101 said:


> wow now undertaker confirmed, waltman is hinting he will be there, animal said today that vince is probably taking a stunner on raw, and that him/ddp/bret are all on a flight
> 
> vince really is going all out, this is the wrestlemania of raws


I'm more excited for Raw1000 than any wrestlemania lol.

It's basically 3 generations of stars combined.

When was last Raw that Rock,Taker,HHH,Austin,Bret,HBK all appeared? Not since 1997!

I think it's been that long just since we've seen Rock-Bret on same show.


----------



## StanStansky

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I really want every legend to come out and give Slater their finisher. I would either die from laughing or marking.


----------



## chucky101

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



dxbender said:


> I'm more excited for Raw1000 than any wrestlemania lol.
> 
> It's basically 3 generations of stars combined.
> 
> When was last Raw that Rock,Taker,HHH,Austin,Bret,HBK all appeared? Not since 1997!
> 
> I think it's been that long just since we've seen Rock-Bret on same show.


this will be the first and probably last time all these guys will be under one roof

not just the 1997-attitide stars but the likes of old school and newer guys like lesnar all there


----------



## Alim

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



dxbender said:


> Has anyone been able to find a remixed version of the very first theme for Raw?
> 
> Cause that theme would still be great for Raw, but only if it was remixed. Imagine that theme of Raw having like a whole orchestra playing it.


Not the remix that you're looking for but I present you this


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I had this dream last night where Brock F5'ed Stephanie Mc Mahon, Austin stunnered Punk and Goldberg speared Slater in 2 pieces.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I had this dream last night that Cena and Rock had another match at WM 29.

Rock had a Newcastle Utd top on and Cena had a Millwall top on. Strange.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Rock316AE said:


> GET READY...


They got that one part where...HHH didn't rise to the main event alongside Rock after Summerslam 98. The Rock became WWE Champion and HHH got injured and came back as a comedian and a midcard jokester for almost a whole year after the Rock was on top running the show.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

SUPERCENAWINSWWE2012CHANGE# trending.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



chucky101 said:


> this will be the first and probably last time all these guys will be under one roof
> 
> not just the 1997-attitide stars but the likes of old school and newer guys like lesnar all there


We might see them again for the upcoming 20th Anniversary of RAW.


----------



## -Skullbone-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

*RockAE316* really likes the Rock doesn't he?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



-Skullbone- said:


> *RockAE316* really likes the Rock doesn't he?


Just a Tiny bit


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Before I get flamed for not having the patience to trawl through 196 pages of Raw 1000 discussion I'm guessing the new WWE title belt will debut on Monday?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Slyy Blue said:


> Before I get flamed for not having the patience to trawl through 196 pages of Raw 1000 discussion I'm guessing the new WWE title belt will debut on Monday?


Very good chance. There were also images of the belt leaked, but they may have been fake.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



> Chris Jericho posted a new video to Tout on Friday hyping Monday’s 1,000th RAW celebration.
> 
> Jericho says with everything that’s being hyped for the show, he thinks he’s been overlooked – but he’s going to steal the show and will be “the one they’re going to be talking about when it’s through.”
> 
> The 15-second video, which was shot on the set of Fozzy’s new music video for the song “Sandpaper” can be viewed here: http://www.tout.com/m/6sq296?ref=twj7drty.


Probably about Jericho making a face turn (with him using classic catchphrases) or Jericho challenging Ziggler for the MitB contract and putting something on the line on his behalf.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

The new title will be a unification of the wwe championship and the cena championship.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

***SPOILER ALERT***

http://...............com/articles/...-status-for-the-1000th-episode-of-raw-spoiler


With rumors circulating over the past few weeks, Wrestlezone can now confirm that The Undertaker will make his much anticipated return to WWE TV at the historic Raw 1,000th episode this coming Monday in St. Louis. It is unclear what his role will be, but The Undertaker will be live on Raw Monday.


----------



## chucky101

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

goldberg is not really a raw guy, he is remember more from wcw, i would love to see him but he is more wcw nitro than wwe raw


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Very good chance. There were also images of the belt leaked, but they may have been fake.


Yeah I have seen it, it is from a supposed credible source within the belt making/collecting community. I am a member of the BeltTalk forum and I should think there is a very good chance the photo is real, but then again it could be to throw people of the scent and we get a modernized "Winged Eagle" to compliment the new/old IC belt... *wishful thinking*


----------



## dxbender

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



> WWEs use of legends for Raw1000 will be similar to Raw Homecoming where dozens of legends were in the ring and interrupted by Rob Conway. Multiple legends like Dusty,Snuka,Von Erich preformed their finisher on Conway. Heath Slater will be the guy the legends attack this year.


lol, sounds real cool. Guess that's why Slater lost to all these legends then. It'll make sense though if that happened.

Here's a video if people forgot:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ0wMKch-50



> Aside from the names WWE has confirmed,we can also confirm that Stone Cold,Undertaker and Bret Hart will all be on Raw1000.


So everyone is reporting Taker and Austin. This is first mentioning I've heard of Bret Hart!



> It's rumored that JR will be doing commentary for at least 1 segment on Raw1000. It's likely to be a legends segment and maybe more.


Hopefully it's the entire show and Cole gets attacked by DX to start the show and isn't around for the rest of it(or he goes back to his backstage interviewer role for the show)


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

^ Didnt Slater win against Doink ?

And JR for the whole show PLEASE.


----------



## chucky101

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> We might see them again for the upcoming 20th Anniversary of RAW.


yes but who knows with this company, the great or not so great thing about this company is you never know just how far they will go to put on a good show

who's to say vince doesn't "pack it in" for that show and make it like the raw 15th anniversary show which was good but not really a true classic

watching shows like the 15th anniversary and others, they were good but this show is vince really going for it, booking all the big storylines/matches/legends

this might be the first and last time we see all these names under 1 roof ever, and might be the best raw in years, hell maybe the best raw of all time if booked right


----------



## dxbender

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

^Exactly. Could be best Raw ever. But this is most hyped Raw special since Raw Homecoming in 2005(main event was WWE title match, HHH was returning, Hulk Hogan was returning, that show also had 30 min ironman match with hbk-angle and a ladder match with matt-edge,and Austin stunnering all McMahons)


----------



## krai999

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Hades1313 said:


> I want puppies - I'm guessing it won't happen
> *I want a Piper's Pit with CM Punk, AJ, Daniel Bryan - could happen*
> I want Undertaker/Lesnar face off - could happen
> I want John Cena to retire - not gonna happen, but a guy can dream
> I want that new title belt - should happen
> I want a world champ belt to change hands - could happen
> I want Austin and Rock to do...whatever the hell they wanna do - could happen
> I want Natalya to actually have a match on Raw (preferably longer than 2 minutes) - won't happen
> I want HHH and HBK to come out and announce the PG era is officially over and WWE will be TV 14 from now on - won't happen
> I want to see Steph and her phony fun bags - should happen
> I want Jericho and Rock to do that thing with Santino where they can't get his name right - hilarious, prolly won't happen
> 
> That's all I can think of for now


FUCK THAT SHIT it's about time the two greatest mic workers of all time had a one on one segment with each other the rock on piper's pit. Curious on how it would turn out won't it?


----------



## dxbender

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*










I know that's the logo from around 2004, but when did it ever say Raw Zone on it?


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

**Spoiler** 

Stop reading now to prevent spoilage.











- The forums will crash over and over and over during the 1000th episode. It will be absolute chaos. Just so you know. Except for the AJ/Bryan segment, the forums should run smoothly during that time. That'll be my piss break.


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Has there been any news about an Ambrose debut? Seems like there is way too much stuff packed into this show to do it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Ambrose is not debuting on this show. It's packed as it is. 

Every segment is taken up. DX/Brock will have one. AJ and Bryan. The Rock, Austin/other legends. WWE title match.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Y2-Jerk said:


> http://www.tout.com/m/6sq296?ref=twj7drty
> 
> Jericho what are you planning? :hmm:
> 
> Also those eyes!


#GeneralManagerJericho

PLEASE!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I actually want Regal as GM. I feel like he can be. Potentially an awesome GM.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Best-In-The-World said:


> I actually want Regal as GM. I feel like he can be. Potentially an awesome GM.


Regal would be a great choice, at the very least as SD GM.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Ambrose is not debuting on this show. It's packed as it is.
> 
> Every segment is taken up. DX/Brock will have one. AJ and Bryan. The Rock, Austin/other legends. WWE title match.


Packed with crap. They need to open something up. Bryan and AJ should not be having a wedding that Kane ends up destroying over his debut.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

You're all gonna be so upset when Dean Ambrose debuts only to job to The Ryback.


----------



## Alim

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



ErrybodyTaps said:


> Regal would be a great choice, at the very least as SD GM.


Been there, done that. He got his shot and blew it. Would rather have JBL or Paul Heyman


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Any chance of Mike Tyson also appearing.... DX reunion maybe? He is after all in WWE 13


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Yeah, I think the fact that no one knows who Dean Ambrose is seems to be lost on a lot of the posters here. He's not going to debut on the same show as a ton of Hall of Famers to no reaction and be completely forgotten. Not if WWE have any plans of using him whatsoever in the future (which they do seem to be pretty high on him). He'll have to be built-up, either with video vignettes or over time after debuting. Slapping him on a show that is going to be over-booked to hell and back to begin with, full of a bunch of segments that don't mean a thing, other than to pop a crowd and send them on a nostalgia trip, would be a waste.

I know that people like to fantasy book and try to guess the future and shit but it is best to just wait and watch and see how things play out. Stop trying to link an FCW promo to a storyline in the main event of RAW. If it ever happens, great but if it doesn't you're just going to be disappointed and negative before your unrealistic scenario didn't come to fruition.


----------



## Alim

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I am an active poster on this forum and even I don't know or care for Dean Ambrose


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Tbh, I don't have to required sources to watch the FCW stuff but after all this hype for him, he better be damn good.

Going to download his match with Regal but I think it'll take me about 6 or 7 hours. Ahh well.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Trish Stratus and Lita has just been confirmed for raw


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I wouldn't mind a quick segment with lita and AJ.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Why do people have to know/care about a star if they debut...

Did anyone know/care about Kane before his debt? What about Austin? Or Rock? Or CM Punk? Or John Cena?


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Bubzeh said:


> Tbh, I don't have to required sources to watch the FCW stuff but after all this hype for him, he better be damn good.


I think what is often overlooked is that just because Dean Ambrose has something going on FCW doesn't mean that he'll have that on WWE. He might not even have the same name or character if he gets called-up. For all we know, he'll get a haircut, get called up & have to play a smiling babyface.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...se-shows-biggest-star-and-how-will-ufc-149-do



> --As of yesterday on Raw, the idea was for the top of the hour key spots on the Monday show, they would go to a Rock segment, the Lesnar/HHH segment and the Cena vs. Punk match, meaning the wedding is the odd one yet with the less than choice segment. Somehow I expect that to change five times this weekend.
> 
> *What should go on last on Raw?*
> Punk vs. Cena 53.7%
> A surprise like Undertaker 24.5%
> Lesnar/HHH angle 10.9%
> The Rock 7.5%
> The wedding 3.4%


----------



## hazuki

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Cena/Punk shouldgo last so they can start whatever the big angle is.


----------



## minhtam1638

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Best-In-The-World said:


> I wouldn't mind a quick segment with lita and AJ.


Actually, it wouldn't be offsides to actually see a Lita/AJ match - AJ has been on record for idolizing Lita, so it may be Vince's way of throwing her a dogbone.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Alim said:


> Been there, done that. He got his shot and blew it. Would rather have JBL or Paul Heyman


I would love for Heyman to be GM but tbf one can say the same thing...been there done that. Regardless if Regal has done it before he is entertaining and can hold his own on the mic. 

Jericho
Regal
Heyman
JBL

All would be fine choices for GM be it of both brands or just one of the brands.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



D.M.N. said:


> f4wonline poll


I want the show to end with a cliff hanger storyline that sets the tone for the summer and doesn't feature stars from the past & instead focuses on the future. Part of the reason I feel WWE is so lackluster lately is because they don't seem to have any faith in their roster & always look to stars of yesteryear to bail them out.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I have a dream....

At the start of the show: "And we kick things off with D-Gene..... wait, that's Mr McMahon!"

McMahon struts to the stage in his usual way.

McMahon: "Sometimes, sometimes in life. People make you offers, or demands, that you simply cannot refuse. With that in mind, I have to make an announcement. And that announcement is that tonight's main event is no longer John Cena vs CM Punk for the WWE Championship."

*crowd boos*

McMahon: "If I was you, I would not be booing! Because tonight's main event has been changed to a triple threat match for the WWE Championship. Because it is now CM Punk. Versus John Cena. Versus..... THE ROCK!"

*crowd erupts*

JR: "PUNK VS CENA VS ROCK? FOR THE TITLE?!"

McMahon: "I hope you have a great evening and thank you for supporting Raw for the past 1,000 episodes. Thank you very much!"

------------------------------

Fast forward to Rock's pre-match promo: "Tonight. There is one guarantee. And that guarantee is that I will once again pin John Cena! But this time I will leave, and I guarandamntee this, I will leave with WWE Championship, IF YOU SMELLLL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING!"

------------------------------

Cena vs Punk vs Rock begins. All with offense at different times, and the action heads to the outside...

A groggy Rock, as Cena and Punk double team him.... back body drop THROUGH THE TABLE!!

Cena and Punk fighting in the ring, but neither can win. Rock slowly, somehow someway makes it to his feet and into the ring!

Rock and Cena are trading lefts and rights! Cena goes for the AA, Rock counters, but Cena pushes him into the referee! The referee is down!

Cena turns around, ROCK BOTTOM! The cover.... the 1..... the 2..... the 3..... but the referee is down!

Rock looks up towards to the titontron...

Glass shatters. "IT'S STONE COLD! IT'S STONE COLD!"

Austin walks fast to the ring, Rock is covering Cena..... 1..... 2..... and Cena's kicked out! Cena's kicked out!

Rock is adament it's a three, but Austin disagrees. Rock turns around, Cena is up, it's the AA!! Cena covers.... 1..... 2.... but Rock kicks out this time!!

Cena this time confronts Austin, again though it's a two. Cena turns around, Punk out of nowhere, GTS to Cena!! Punk covers... 1... 2 and Cena kicks out!! Punk does not believe it.

Punk is face to face with Austin, eye to eye. Austin doesn't like his attitude, gives him the middle figure and STUNNER TO PUNK!! Punk rolls to the outside...

It is Rock versus Cena, lefts and rights. Rock's got Cena down, it's People's Elbow time! But Cena counters..... AA again to The Rock! The count.... 1.... 2.... 3!! CENA HAS PINNED THE ROCK! "Here is your winner and the NEW WWE Champion, John Cena!"

Cena celebrates with his title before walking up the ramp and backstage.

Austin and Rock look at each other in the ring. Austin extends his arm to the Rock. The two, gracefully shake hands. Austin gets on the mic and the two share a few beers. Rock speaks as well "Cena. That's one pinfall to you. And one for me. One day. Somewhere, sometime, I will count you down for the three, and ONE DAY I promise, I will be champion." Rock goes up the ramp, disappointed in defeat.

Austin claps, looking up towards the ramp as Rock is leaving...

"AUSTIN, TURN AROUND, TURN AROUND!"

GTS to Austin!! The crowd are in shock. CM Punk has just GTS'd Stone Cold! What the hell was that?

Punk gets two beers from the outside, before smashing them together over Austin and dropping them to the floor.

And then, he grabs the microphone once again before walking slowly up the ramp...

You know where this is heading...


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Stopped reading after Cena wins


----------



## Brock L

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

cena beating rock? that would be a disaster


----------



## Marv95

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



ErrybodyTaps said:


> I would love for Heyman to be GM but tbf one can say the same thing...been there done that. Regardless if Regal has done it before he is entertaining and can hold his own on the mic.
> 
> Jericho
> Regal
> Heyman
> JBL
> 
> All would be fine choices for GM be it of both brands or just one of the brands.


Except they're all heels (well IDK about Jericho) and you just know a top babyface will feud with one of them, which has been done too many times.

And yes Walk-In, there has to be a cliffhanger to end the show. Hoping it will lead to a new direction.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

*Rock and SCSA are in the ring, and the promo has lasted for a good 10-ish minutes already*
After a while, one of them (let's say Rock) says this (well, obviously, something along the lines of this):

"You know, Stone Cold, back in the day (AE), we were the top dogs. Sure, there was HHH and DX, there was the Undertaker, there was Jericho, there was Kane... But none of them were truly at my, and, well, your level. 

In the end of the day, no one, and I mean no one could match The Rock and the Stone Cold jabroni."

Then we can have Austin agree, simply by nodding with a smirk on his face, by saying "That's the bottom line!" or simply the two of them start drinking beers...

And then the music hits, the crowd erupts and, well, everyone knows what to do next:


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I think the crowd will be out of it by the first hour lol. MAn, because I know I would be screaming to the top of my lungs in that arena


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I wonder what would happen if Vince booked all of the WWE Legends scheduled for the event to put over John Cena?


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



nba2k10 said:


> Trish Stratus and Lita has just been confirmed for raw


OMG LITA HAS BEEN CONFIRMED?REALY??:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Coffey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Brock L said:


> cena beating rock? that would be a disaster


I don't think you're going to like Wrestlemania next year then...


----------



## hazuki

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Matt_Yoda said:


> I wonder what would happen if Vince booked all of the WWE Legends scheduled for the event to put over John Cena?


i can actually see them doing that, and i would quit watching less. :no:


----------



## $id

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

will austin be there?


----------



## Alim

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



ErrybodyTaps said:


> I would love for Heyman to be GM but tbf one can say the same thing...been there done that. Regardless if Regal has done it before he is entertaining and can hold his own on the mic.
> 
> Jericho
> Regal
> Heyman
> JBL
> 
> All would be fine choices for GM be it of both brands or just one of the brands.


Heyman was Smackdown GM. Regal was not only Raw GM, but commissioner as well.

Also Heyman was a hell of a lot more entertaining and is better on the mic than Regal.

Regal in 2012 is irrelevant. Not like he had much relevance in previous years either...


----------



## WashingtonD

*This HAS to happen.*

This is what I believe should happen on Raw 1000.

Opening notes: JR is on commentary for the entire show, after coming out at the beginning. Cole and he get the bickering out of the way early on, so JR can sell the effectiveness of the main angle later on.

As we know, the beginning of the show will start out with a DX reunion, most likely Shawn Michaels and Triple H doing some comedy schtick. They make jokes that tonight is "truly" the last time DX will reunite, making fun of the amount of times they have had a "one night only" reunion throughout the years.. That's all well and good, but there needs to be a hook for the rest of the show..

I believe the promo, after the comedy, should end with Triple H saying something along the lines of this: "Brock Lesnar. We know you're here tonight to make your announcement, and we know you're watching. Let us make an announcement first. Whether you decide to fight me or not, tonight is a night you will never forget."

Now we have our hook, and our hint for later on for Raw.

Anyway, on with the show. Surely we are expecting Foley, Rock, JR and other legends on the show etc. So what I think MUST happen, is on the top of the 2nd hour (the traditional "first" hour) Heath Slater is out in the ring, cutting his usual one man band promo. The audience just tuning in now will be a little weirded out at a jobber type guy like Slater in the 2nd most important segment of the show, but that's ok - the strangeness is the hook.

Anyway, he's chatting his usual One Man Band stuff, when suddenly "IF ya smellllllalalalaaaow" hits.. The Rock enters, the arena erupts, and now we see why we started the show with Slater. Rock comes out, Heath Slater walks right into a Rockbottom and The Rock flashes his trademark hollywood smile.

Rocky then grabs the mic and cuts a crowd pleasing promo, delivering all the favourite lines of the millions.. and millions. All the while, heath slater is out cold in the middle of the ring. Everything seems to be going as planned, when suddenly.. *Glass Shatters*

JR: "STONE COLD! STONE COLD!"

Steve Austin storms out, jean shorts, a Stone Cold 3:16 t-shirt and starts drinking beers. Rock stands in the middle of the ring, his eyebrow raised, as Austin ceremoniously takes a swig of beer on all 4 turnbuckles. After this, he notices Heath Slater is groggily getting back to his feet - and so he gives him a Stone Cold Stunner, sending him back down to the floor. Austin then grabs a mic before staring out Rock.

Then - a handshake. The camera pans out from the two men's eyes to reveal their hands gripped together, a firm shake. Austin then delivers his trademark lines, the crowd chant "what?" and everyone is having a good time. When suddenly...

*Car crash*

dun dun dun.. dun dun.. dun dun dun

Mick Foley! The artist formerly known as Mankind walks down to the ring, gets a cheap pop by announcing he is "Right here, in St. Louis", before giving Heath Slater, who is trying to get back to his feet again, a taste of that stinking sock, Mr. Socko. Everyone is cheering, as three legends of the attitude era stand in the middle of the ring, they talk back and forth and deliver some classic lines together. 

When suddenly..

NO CHANCE..

NO CHANCE IN HELL

It's Vinnie Mac! V-Mac swaggers down to the ring like only he can, his arms flailing, his legs striding. Perhaps he is wearing one of his classic corny suits - a nice purple, yellow or chalky green. Heath Slater who is almost on his last legs walks right into a slap from Vince, who then takes a microphone and gets down on the ground in his face. The camera gets a nice shot of Vince in Heath's face, as Rock, Mankind and Austin stand behind him, before he yells with all his might: "You're fired!!"

The crowd pop, and Vince's music hits, but Vince quickly tells the guy to cut his music, before getting on the mic. "Four legends of the attitude era of professional wrestling stand before you, I believe we deserve a big round of applause, dammit."

Vince, with his charisma and mic skills sells this, and the audience get to their feet and give them a HUGE ovation. The fans are going crazy, crazier than they have for years, and a huge chant of "Thankyou Vince" starts out. Vince then whispers in Austin's ear, the fans still chanting, as Austin makes his way out the ring and comes back with a steel chair. Heath Slater, who is still in the middle of the ring and now contractless, is crawling towards the edge of the rope. But he does not escape..

Before Heath can exit the ring, Rock and Foley drag him back in by his feet. The chants are still going, as this whole process is done quite quickly, but they begin to die down as they see what is going on. Rock and Foley hold Heath's legs open and Austin stomps on his balls. The fans pop for the comedy moment.

Austin then opens the chair for Vince, who sits in the corner and watches, as Rock and Foley drop a double people's elbow together, harking back to their Rock n Sock days. The fans pop again! Austin then does his running fist drop, giving Heath the one finger salute. The fans, again, go crazy. Jim Ross and King are having a good laugh on commentary together, everyone is enjoying this nostalgic feel good moment..

Foley then picks up Slater and drags him over to the corner, putting him in the bottom rope. Austin comes over and starts to stomp a mudhole in him. The fans chant "Austin, Austin, Austin", but the mudhole just gets deeper and deeper. At this point, Heath Slater bursts the blood capsule that he has put in his mouth moments before, while the eyes of the crowd were on the legends. The crimson begins to trickle down his mouth..

Jim Ross: Now come on, I think this is enough

(Now you see why JR had to be on this angle.

The camera gets a good shot of Austin's face. He looks like a total psycho, enjoying the pain he is inflicting on Heath Slater. Foley then starts choking Heath with his knee, the blood from his mouth running down his chin and onto his chest. Rocky then comes and picks Heath up, resting him up standing against the turnbuckle. He delivers his classic Rock punches. Slater falls over, looking comatose. The three men continue stomping on poor Heath, while Vince sits in the corner laughing. The crowd, once cheering, has now turned to a stunned silence.

Vince then gets up and starts clapping. "Well done boys", we see him say, before he picks up the steel chair he was sitting on. He walks right over to Heath Slater, who is on his front, and proceeds to lay into the one man rock band over and over with a chair. Austin and Foley then hold Heath out, stretching his arms and legs, and Vince delivers more blows. Blow, after blow, til heath's back is visibly red.

JR is now selling disgust at the actions, like only he can. "This has gone too far!" and such.

Austin then takes his turn with the chair, giving Heath a couple of shots, before Foley does, and then Rock. All the men laugh together, while JR calls their actions "heinous" and he disbelieves it. Heath Slater is decimated in the middle of the ring, covered in the blood, when suddenly...

ITS TIME TO PLAY THE GAME.

Triple H's music hits, the fans pop, and he walks out. He is freshly showered and out of his DX gear, wearing a suit, back to being the COO. The Game looks pissed. He gets in the ring and right in Vince's face, mouthing off at him - the fans begin to chant his name, "Triple H, Triple H." Austin, Foley and Rock then encircle him and Triple H turns and looks at each one..

Then suddenly, Trips picks up Heath Slater, kicks him in the balls and delivers a pedigree. JR can't believe it, "Why? Why?" King is talking in hushed tones. We get a close up of Slater's face, and hopefully if he is good enough at acting, we get a shot of him crying. JR sells him as a sympathetic guy who we should feel for. Sure, he can be annoying - but does he deserve this? Does ANYONE?

Shawn Michaels and the Big Show then walk out onto the ramp together, they're clapping and cheering. Kevin Nash of all people then follows them, and the trio walk down to the ring. You know what happens next.. HBK sets up a BRUTAL sweet chin music, kicking Slater's head off while he is leant against the ropes. Slater falls right into a WMD, which sends him flying into Nash, who picks him up for a sick jacknight powerbomb. The 8 men then stand in the ring together, they raise their arms as the camera pans the, before Trips grabs a mic.

Triple H then gets on the mic. "Brock, I warned you. You still don't want to fight me at Summerslam? Just look what we did to Heath Slater. You think you can try and take the WWE hostage? THIS is the WWE."

Lots of fans pop at this line, some boo.

"We are the men who built this house Brock, you never meant shit." (Shit obviously gets censored, but the use of cursing highlights the "realness" of this segment)

"Brock, you are part of the new generation. The Cena generation, the Orton generation, the Batista generation, the CM Punk generation... the "Heath Slater generation" he says, giving Heath a little kick in the stomach. "You all came after us and you mean NOTHING to the WWE, or to this sport."

Triple H delivers these lines like only he can, oozing with intensity, the other seven idols look just as serious, stood in a line behind him.

"And the other names I mentioned, don't think we've forgot about you. We watched as you tried to drive this business into the ground. We stood by and watched, while you argue on Twitter with one another like little bitches. This goes to every wannabe wrestler in that locker room. We are THE MEN who built this house. We are the MEN, and you are the boys. And now it's time the boys stopped playing."

Triple H passes the mic to Austin, then to Rock, then to Vince and all three men echo the same lines. Vince's music hits again, and all 8 men walk out, two by two, making sure not to tag the hands of the fans.

Ad break.

We're back from break, and the replays are shown of what happened. We see Heath Slater rushed to hospital in an ambulance. JR and King are talking in hushed tones.

"Now, we're sorry for what happened ladies and gentlemen, but all we can do now is move on with the show."

Ladies aaaaaaaand gentlemen.. 

Brodus Clay's music hits and out he comes dancing. Before he can hit the ring however, out runs Foley, Big Show and Nash, who beat the living shit out of the guy and scare the Funkateer girls away, who run back up the ramp. They lay into Brodus Clay, and Kevin Nash grabs the mic.

"You think this is a joke? You think this is all fun and games?"

Big Show grabs the mic off him. "THIS.." he points at Clay's defeated body, laid out on the ground outside the ring. "This is what you people want? A dancing fat tub of lard who makes a mockery of himself and this entire profession?"

The crowd boo, Big Show and Nash doing all the selling of the new faction being a heel faction.

They continue to rant on for another 5 minutes, before exiting the ring and going to another ad break.

We come back from the break and we are in Vince's office. Vince, Austin, Rock, Trips and HBK stand around, when Big Show, Nash and Foley walk in, having done the dirty work. They all tag hands.

The show goes on, matches happen normally, but all under the existential threat of the 8 legends coming down the ramp at any time. We get interviews with CM Punk and John Cena backstage during this first hour, all selling disbelief at what has happened earlier int he night.

We get to the top of the third hour, and Brock's music hits to a big pop. He walks out with Heyman, but before they can walk down the ramp together, he sends Heyman to the back.

Brock gets on the mic in the ring and calls Triple H out. Trips walks out, no music, and stands on the top of the stage.

Brock cuts to the chase: "Triple H, you think I am part of this generation? When was the last time you saw John Cena or CM Punk break somebody's arm, like I broke yours."

The fans pop for Brock. Triple H smirks. Big Show and HBK walk out behind him as muscle.

"You think I wanna be a part of your little game? You think I give a damn about WWE? I'm a fighter Paul, not a superstar." The fans do a "awww no he di'nt" style reaction at the use of Hunter's real name. Brock continues: "You want to fight me at Summerslam? It's on.. but I won't fight for free and I won't fight while all your little buddies there stand around at ringside."

Brock paces up and down the ring a few times, Triple H looks down his face at him.

"I'll fight you Triple H, but one two conditions. The first.. we make it a Hell in a Cell match. No-one gets in, no-one gets out."

Triple H nods, he looks fine with that.

"The second condition, Hunter.. well, the second condition you might not find agreeable, but I will not fight you unless we see eye to eye on this. The second condition.. I beat you, you hand over control of the WWE to me."

The fans pop, Triple H looks stunned. He gets a sound guy to pass him a mic.

"You think I'd put this company on the line to face you Brock? You think I'd put a billion dollar company on the line to face you?"

Triple H starts walking down to the ring, Big Show and Shawn follow him. He gets right in Brock's face.

"You think I'd make a billion dollar bet just because you broke my arm, Brock?

The camera goes up close on Triple H and Brock's face, they stare eye to eye for a moment.. suddenly, Brock goes tumbling forward, the camera pans out and here comes Mick Foley with a steel chair. Big Show grabs Brock by both arms and Triple H punches him repeatedly in the face.. hard, stiff-looking punches, as much as Brock can legitimately take. HBK then finishes it with a superkick, Brock falls down to the floor out of Big Show's arms, but Big Show steadys him up.

Brock is dazed and out of it, Triple H slaps him, the crowd boo.

"Brock, you want me to make the biggest gamble of all time? You want me to gamble the future of the WWE in our match at Summerslam? You think I will let my power go over this company just to face you at Summerslan? Well.. you're right."

With a final punch to the face, Brock falls to the floor. Triple H straightens his suit out, his music plays. The fans pop like crazy. Possibly the biggest match in the history of the WWE has been set for Summerslam.

When suddenly..

GONG

The arena turns black.

GONG

The lights come back on, Undertaker is standing in the ring behind Triple H and co. who are all looking up the ramp. The fans, by this time, are going nuts.

GONG

The lights go off

GONG

The lights come back on, and Undertaker has dissapeared, as has Brock Lesnar. Triple H throws a fit, ripping off his suit jacket in fury. Everyone is confused as to what has happened.

The show goes on, with a comedy wedding segment between Bryan and AJ, inevitbaly interrupted by Kane.. it lightens the mood, after the intensity of the other segments. Rock also cuts a classic backstage promo during the build to the main event, saying he wants the title and will come after whoever wins the match tonight.. more huge news.. this of course alludes to Rock and the others interfering in tonight's title bout between Cena and Punk.

We get to the main event. Cena comes out first, he doesn't smile at the camera like usual. This is a serious night and this is a hugely seriously match for the biggest prize in the WWE. Punk comes out next, he holds up the belt on the turnbuckle. The fans are waiting.. the bell is about to ring.. when suddenly

NO CHANCE.. NO CHANCE IN HELL

Vince!?

Vince walks out, and stands at the top of the ramp.

“I almost forgot! The new general manager of Raw... is a man who is sat in that commentary booth over there. He is a man who has been loyal to us since the attitude era. Whatever silly things I made him do through the years, the amount of stupid things I put him through, he remained loyal to the WWE. And now, I'd like to repay that loyalty.”

The crowd pop, as the camera goes on JR who looks humble and ready to accept his new position as GM of Raw and Smackdown.

“So thankyou, to the new general manager of Raw and Smackdown.. Michael Cole!”

The camera on the commentary booth pans sideways from JR's face, to Michael Cole, who jumps out of his seat in disbelief. He runs up the ramp, tagging the hands of the fans, as his theme tune plays (If you haven't heard Michael Cole's new theme yet, Youtube it. It's hilarious.)

Cole shakes hands with Vince at the top of the ramp, and takes the mic. He cuts a promo about how he had to put up with JR and King tonight, but no longer shall he put up with their crap etc. The usual stuff. He generates big heat for he and Vince, who shake hands again, before they both exit.

We come back from ads, and the bell rings for Cena and Punk's match. We are 15 minutes away from the end of the broadcast, excluding the overrun, which gives us a long title match between the two men. They fight back and forth in a classic match, JR and King calling the action. Duelling chants of John Cena and CM Punk.

As we approach the end of the match, the two men are trading blows. We are just into the overrun and can sense the finish is coming, when strangely..

Wade Barrett walks down the ramp. The fans give him a mixture of boos and cheers, excited to see him back from injury, but annoyed that he is walking out in this epic main event title match. He gets to the bottom of the ramp and Punk and Cena are both looking at him, wondering what is going on. We hear the crowd beginning to get excited, before finding out why.. Ryback jumps over the guardrail, as does David Otunga, Darren Young, Justin Gabriel.. and Michael Tarver.. with a backpack!?

6 of the original 8 Nexus members encircle the ring.. Cena and Punk stand back to back, ready to take them on.. The Nexus jump into the ring at the same time. A repeat of two years ago happens, during the very same match the original Nexus interfered in.. Punk and Cena try to fend them off, but to no avail. Wade Barrett commands the other 5, as they decimate the champ and the challenger. Ryback especially is brutal with his offence.

Tarver then unzips the backpack he brought, and pulls out brand new Nexus t-shirts, with a blood red N instead of the old yellow. The 6 members put on their t-shirts, and stand in a row holding their fists in the air. 

Then, just as Nexus did two years ago they begin to rip the floors up and tear the ring apart. Otunga chucks the WWE title from ringside into the ring, and Wade Barrett holds it high above his head before dropping it to the mat, smiling.

JR manages to escape through the crowd, but King and some other crew members feel the brunt of the Nexus attack. Some mid-card guys like R-Truth and Kofi run out for the save, but they only feel the wrath of Nexus too. They stand alone in the ring dominate again.

We think it's all over, but “I'm a one man baaaand” hits. The Nexus all turn to the entrace ramp, as a bloodied and battered Heath Slater staggers out from behind the curtain. He slowly walks down the ramp to his music, which is comically unfitting for the scene. He gets into the ring, stares Wade Barrett in the eyes and picks up the belt. He holds it up above his head, as the Nexus look on in disbelief. We get a shot of Punk and Cena out cold, before a final shot of Heath Slater holding the WWE title over Wade Barrett's head.

*The WWE 2012 copyright logo appears in the corner. The show ends.*

Where we go from here..

- We have a group of different factions. The Raw Legends and the Nexus. The following weeks show the two groups are not interlinked

- The legends group *(Vince, Triple H, Rock, Austin, Foley, Big Show, Nash)* comes and go as they please, which fits their characters. They are a bit like nWo, in that they hold all the power cards, while fans will also still pop for them now and then since they are major stars - though ultimately they are heels. Because all of the men but the Big Show are not regulars, they can be repesented by one or two of them popping onto the show every other week to keep their angle alive. Them being off the screen a lot actually gives them more presence, ironically. Michael Cole, like he was on commentary, is now Vince's mouthpiece as GM.

- We have a rebel faction in Nexus, who are against everything WWE, and ultimately against the Legends too. For now, their stories are seperate. Wade Barrett promises to become WWE champion.

- We have a wildcard in Heath Slater. Is he with Nexus, or does he stand alone? Obviously, he is against WWE, like Nexus is, but raising the belt over Barrett's head shows he wants the title. This would obviously be against Barrett's plans.

- We have another wildcard in The Undertaker. Why has he abducted Brock Lesnar? The whole Triple H/Hell in a Cell tie-in from WrestleMania leading up to Summerslam would reveal this, and this could go in any direction.

- John Cena becomes the first to lose his MITB cash-in, but only by way of the match being thrown out due to Nexus, protecting him while also shattering that long-standing record simultaneously. 

- Michael Cole books a match between Rock and Punk for the title, as per Rock's request. This gives Cena sour grapes, tieing him into the angle. He manages to get himself as special guest referee for the match.. this leads to questions - will Cena screw Rock to get back at him? Will he call it down the middle? Or will Cena turn on everyone and join up with the "Legends" group? Cena being ref gives extra starpower to the WWE title match and avoids giving him a generic feud leading into the PPV. The threat of Nexus AND Heath Slater both loom over this match and this PPV in general..

Everything is about control. Who will get the power? Triple H, Brock Lesnar, Wade Barrett? Who will win the title? Who will turn on who? Twist and turns galore are incoming. People will be on the edge of their seats

Of course, with Cole now GM, JR resumes duties on commentary with Jerry Lawler.

We have three distinct factions.. The Legends, The Nexus and the WWE LockerRoom. A triple threat war that can last for many months, well up to WrestleMania and even beyond, with twist and turns along the way. But if Brock Lesnar wins the power match with Trips, that creates a 4th entity. Heath Slater, being a lone renegade who isn't aligned with anyone, creates a 5th. A 6th entity is Undertaker, who remains engimatic.

Ultimately, it should build to Heath Slater winning the WWE title at WrestleMania from whoever - maybe Undertaker, and becoming the ultimate face of the company. The likes of Cena, Punk and co. can or can not turn along the way - but at the end of the day, they should be building this whole angle around Heath Slater becoming the face of WWE.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Full list:

Rock
Austin
Foley 
Bret
HBK 
Lesnar
Taker 
Jericho
Edge
HHH
Show
Mysterio 
DX 
Vince
Cena

(Hopefully, Flair and Shane)

Along with guys like Blackman, probably Gangrel and tons of wrestlers from the NG and the AE rosters. All in the same building. Crazy.

If you had Goldberg, Batista, Warrior, Orton and The Outsiders Hall and Nash on that list, you had every major superstar in the last 20 years. Available of course, not including TNA wrestlers or guys like Savage, Eddie, Benoit etc because then you're missing a lot. Maybe they can get them for the 20 years RAW in January.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: This HAS to happen.*

wow man. you should totally _*b*e *t*he *b*ooker_ or something.


----------



## mcc4374

*Re: This HAS to happen.*

I'm sorry but I can't read all that.

I saw the words Nexus, Barret and title though - I'm interested.

But I'd prefer for RAW to go a litlle like this...

"I_'m the one maaan baaaand aaaaaaaaand!_"

"_One maaaaan baaaaa aaaaaannnd!_"
*
*GLASS SHATTERS**


----------



## just1988

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Brock L said:


> cena beating rock? that would be a disaster


*Yeah sure, having your top guy beating a true legend in the business (who's constantly inactive) is terrible business *rolls eyes**


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: This HAS to happen.*


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: This HAS to happen.*

Ya know what's not gonna happen? Me reading a post that's as long as a book.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



$id said:


> will austin be there?


From what we're hearing, probably not. And I'm gonna be honest, if he doesn't show up, it kills the show dead. If he doesn't show up, this show is a failure, regardless of ANYTHING else that happens. Even if Ambrose debuts and gets a big angle off the bat, even if JBL shows up, even if Damien Sandow wins the Intercontinental title, even if Wade Barrett returns and beats the fuck out of Sheamus and inserts himself into the title picture, even if Cena cashes in and loses, if this show doesn't have Austin, it will suck the big one.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: This HAS to happen.*

As soon as i saw the Russo picture, i knew this was going to be gold,


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: This HAS to happen.*



mcc4374 said:


> I'm sorry but I can't read all that.
> 
> I saw the words Nexus, Barret and title though - I'm interested.
> 
> But I'd prefer for RAW to go a litlle like this...
> 
> "I_'m the one maaan baaaand aaaaaaaaand!_"
> 
> "_One maaaaan baaaaa aaaaaannnd!_"
> *
> *GLASS SHATTERS**


That still happens! read it


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: This HAS to happen.*

:lmao the Michael Cole part had me in tears with laughter.

Only complaint is where is Jericho?


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: This HAS to happen.*



Y2-Jerk said:


> :lmao the Michael Cole part had me in tears with laughter.
> 
> Only complaint is where is Jericho?


Part of the WWE Locker-room guys :cool2 - he could be a kind of leader and veteran. Maybe he tries to join the Legends, but Trips is having none of it, calling him a WCW whipping boy or something.. causing a long story ark where Jericho turns face and becomes a hero.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: This HAS to happen.*

People need to stop thinking Austin is 32 or something.

Leave him be in his ranch.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: This HAS to happen.*



Bubzeh said:


> People need to stop thinking Austin is 32 or something.
> 
> Leave him be in his ranch.


I don't have Austin down to wrestle or make many appearences. Like I say in the post, the "Legends" group can come and go as they please. It fits their characters and gives them a Hollywood feel.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: This HAS to happen.*

Man that was all over the place ha. Not terrible, but pretty far fetched. Reading this, it looks like nearly everything revolves around Heath Slater. Some good ideas (like Michael Cole GM, I'd be up for that) but the first part with Austin, Rock, Foley beating the shit out of Slater...never ever going to happen.


----------



## Bryan ls A God

*Re: This HAS to happen.*

Wow. That was a lot for me to read. I liked it. You should book the show.


----------



## Brye

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

If they can get Justin Credible to show up we can get an X-FACTOR reunion. :argh:


----------



## hazuki

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> From what we're hearing, probably not. And I'm gonna be honest, if he doesn't show up, it kills the show dead. If he doesn't show up, this show is a failure, regardless of ANYTHING else that happens. Even if Ambrose debuts and gets a big angle off the bat, even if JBL shows up, even if Damien Sandow wins the Intercontinental title, even if Wade Barrett returns and beats the fuck out of Sheamus and inserts himself into the title picture, even if Cena cashes in and loses, if this show doesn't have Austin, it will suck the big one.


Someone spilled the beans o Austin being there earlier this week.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



hazuki said:


> Someone spilled the beans o Austin being there earlier this week.


I'm listening...


----------



## captainamerica88

*would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

well, I think if that happens could be the most anticipating return in years , it will be huge, I WATCHED him back in 2003 in wwee, damnn I miss him


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

Hell yeah. That should be the payoff for the Slater angle. It only makes sense being that this whole angle is about squash matches. He'd get an unreal pop.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

Ofcourse. Goldberg is a legend, a unique legend at that.


----------



## mrchordproductions

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

Of course I would, but wouldn't that destroy Ryback? The goldberg chants are pretty loud now, but they will be super loud the minute they show Goldberg again.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*



mrchordproductions said:


> Of course I would, but wouldn't that destroy Ryback? The goldberg chants are pretty loud now, but they will be super loud the minute they show Goldberg again.


WWE pushes people regardless of if they're over or not these days, so no, not really. It's all political.

And honestly, fuck him, he sucks.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

Yes, I would.


----------



## CC91

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Just had an idea if Vince wanted to troll the fans lol:

Kurt Angle's music plays, then The Patriot comes out.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm listening...


Road Warrior Animal said he would be at RAW to give Slater a stunner and that he would potentially be involved in more segments.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

Only if he gets Ryback chants.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

WWE need stars so yes


----------



## captainamerica88

*who do you think will be heath slater´s opponent on raw 1000?*

Could that opponent be stone cold steve austin? the rock? 

who??


----------



## Domenico

*Re: who do you think will be heath slater´s opponent on raw 1000?*

Road Warrior Animal said that it's going to be Stone Cold, but if not him, it'll be Goldberg.


----------



## Until May

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

only if he is squahing heath slater and then ryback runs in to make the save


----------



## PVader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



CC91 said:


> Just had an idea if Vince wanted to troll the fans lol:
> 
> Kurt Angle's music plays, then The Patriot comes out.


It'd fail not because it won't be Kurt, but because much of the audience probably won't even know who The Patriot is. Hell, until I DLed the '97 RAWs, I didn't know who he was either and I started watching 8 years ago.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

Fuck Yes, and Yes again. One of my favourites EVER. I loved this man.

Ryback can fuck himself, goldberg wannabe. 

Theres only one goldberg.

But I dont think he will show up, partly due to the beef he has with vince and because he was never a main attraction on raw or a legend on raw, which is just wrong.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: who do you think will be heath slater´s opponent on raw 1000?*

Stone Cold


----------



## AlbertoDelRio

*Re: who do you think will be heath slater´s opponent on raw 1000?*

Stone Cold Steve Austin.

/thread.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

Of course I would.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: who do you think will be heath slater´s opponent on raw 1000?*

Don't know if confirmed, but I heard that they wanted to have a group of legends attack Slater. Similar to what happened at Raw Homecoming in 2005 with a diff superstar(the legends were in the ring,just basically introducing all of those legends in the ring,and they were interrupted,then ganged up on the person who interrupted them,and hit multiple finishers on that star)


----------



## Panzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

If Austin and Bret Hart make an appearance, my night will have been made.


----------



## Ezio

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

Hell yes, I want him to spear Slater in two Nunzio style.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Bret Hart is confirmed. Sadly.



Domenico said:


> Road Warrior Animal said he would be at RAW to give Slater a stunner and that he would potentially be involved in more segments.


I briefly scrolled over that interview, but from what I read, it sounded more like a prediction than him outright spoiling it, but I'd have to read it again.

Either way, I'm saying he won't show up. He HAS to show up, which is why I'm gonna believe he won't. I wouldn't have thought he wouldn't but after the reports came out and it's been crossing my mind, I want to expect the disappointment to make things go over easier.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

Sure, why not?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: who do you think will be heath slater´s opponent on raw 1000?*

Stone Cold, but it won't be a match. He'll probably just eat a Stunner. Though maybe after another match (like DDP hitting him with the Diamond Cutter).


----------



## peowulf

*Re: who do you think will be heath slater´s opponent on raw 1000?*



dxbender said:


> Don't know if confirmed, but I heard that they wanted to have a group of legends attack Slater. Similar to what happened at Raw Homecoming in 2005 with a diff superstar(the legends were in the ring,just basically introducing all of those legends in the ring,and they were interrupted,then ganged up on the person who interrupted them,and hit multiple finishers on that star)


Rob Conway, wasn't it?

Anyway, Austin would be boring. I'm hoping Goldberg or Ultimate Warrior, but it's a longshot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

His entrance is intense, so I would mark no doubt.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: who do you think will be heath slater´s opponent on raw 1000?*

If it IS Austin, it won't be a match, Slater will just eat a Stunner. I'd mark for Goldberg or Warrior though (even though Warrior is like the longest of long shots).


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: who do you think will be heath slater´s opponent on raw 1000?*

how about group of legend walk in the ring give Heath their Finishing move and while they went back to backstage have a stair down > Undertaker > Bret Hart > HBK> Rock > Austin.

i love to see Ultimate Warrior

end of the show All legend from 96 Bret Hart to Rock in one ring...


----------



## Mr Talley

*Re: who do you think will be heath slater´s opponent on raw 1000?*

I think Andre the Giant is more likely to appear than Ultimate Warrior


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: This HAS to happen.*



Bryan ls A God said:


> Wow. That was a lot for me to read. I liked it. You should book the show.


Thanks


----------



## xhc

*Re: who do you think will be heath slater´s opponent on raw 1000?*

I don't know who is he gonna actually fcae, but I bet that afterwards plenty of legends will come and give Slater their finishers.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

His entrance was one of the greatest EVER, it was epic. His wwe one was weak but his wcw one was the best.

When he came out he gave me goosebumps and I was so pumped watching him, I don't feel like that as much today except fr some exceptions ( the rock, austin, hhh, sting, taker)


----------



## I Am GOAT

*Re: who do you think will be heath slater´s opponent on raw 1000?*

yo haha i tink he mite go vs rowdy piper nd den stone cold mite come out nd do the stunna


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*



Godfather- said:


> Only if he gets Ryback chants.


I want this to happen just for the lulz. 

But I'd totally mark for Goldberg. Especially if (they won't though) they gave him his REAL WCW theme, not the WWE version. Whatever he comes out to though, the roof will go off.


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

Austin has to be there man.... 

Please no more Cena vs Rock... Cena honestly doesnt NEED the fucking win back at all.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

A 1000th RAW without Austin would just be stupid. He's the biggest star in RAW's history. He'll be there.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I wonder how new guys will be portrayed. They need to push the current stars on this show for the future.


----------



## mkc931

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

I watched wrestling from early 2000 to roughly before goldberg and lesnar left and goldberg was one of my favorites. I started watching again last year and I would love for goldberg to come back/. Every raw for the past four weeks, i have been hoping that slater would say "who's next." It would have been perfect after he beat doink and asked "who's next" only to have goldberg come out. Never watched DDP but was still fun to see him come out though


----------



## thatswascool

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

Hes BACKKKKK!!!


----------



## truk83

*Re: This HAS to happen.*

Once you got to The Nexus I was done reading. I just don't see a heel turn by all those Legends in one night. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*

I personally hope the big summer storyline involves Big Johnny coming back I miss that guy.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*

No. I want to see Goldberg back, but RAW 1000 isn't the right time. Goldberg's WWE career paled in comparison to what he was in WCW. He was more known for being a WCW guy, so I don't want them pretending he's a "WWE Legend."


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion (Possible Spoilers)*



TheWFEffect said:


> I personally hope the big summer storyline involves Big Johnny coming back I miss that guy.


People power 4 lyfe


----------



## STEVALD

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is there a possibility of seeing Angle or Hogan on Raw1000 just like how Christian appeared on a TNA PPV a few months back and how Flair was present at the WWE's HOF ceremony? Maybe if WWE sort out a deal with TNA?


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That should've been part of the deal, it would make sense. The problem is, I don't see what WWE can trade with TNA that TNA would be willing to give up Hogan and Angle for. The Christian trade worked perfectly because they had their big event coming up just like WWE did and he's TNA alumni, but now, I don't know how they'd make it work. TNA isn't just gonna give them up. Although honestly, I fail to see how it can hurt, since it makes Hogan and Angle relevant again for one night and then people get nostalgic, they want to see them again, they know they're in TNA and maybe they watch it and get hooked on their product. But they won't do that.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*



thatswascool said:


> Hes BACKKKKK!!!


It's fake.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Monday is going to be a long ass day.


----------



## Fäng1

*Re: This HAS to happen.*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


WashingtonD said:


> This is what I believe should happen on Raw 1000.
> 
> Opening notes: JR is on commentary for the entire show, after coming out at the beginning. Cole and he get the bickering out of the way early on, so JR can sell the effectiveness of the main angle later on.
> 
> As we know, the beginning of the show will start out with a DX reunion, most likely Shawn Michaels and Triple H doing some comedy schtick. They make jokes that tonight is "truly" the last time DX will reunite, making fun of the amount of times they have had a "one night only" reunion throughout the years.. That's all well and good, but there needs to be a hook for the rest of the show..
> 
> I believe the promo, after the comedy, should end with Triple H saying something along the lines of this: "Brock Lesnar. We know you're here tonight to make your announcement, and we know you're watching. Let us make an announcement first. Whether you decide to fight me or not, tonight is a night you will never forget."
> 
> Now we have our hook, and our hint for later on for Raw.
> 
> Anyway, on with the show. Surely we are expecting Foley, Rock, JR and other legends on the show etc. So what I think MUST happen, is on the top of the 2nd hour (the traditional "first" hour) Heath Slater is out in the ring, cutting his usual one man band promo. The audience just tuning in now will be a little weirded out at a jobber type guy like Slater in the 2nd most important segment of the show, but that's ok - the strangeness is the hook.
> 
> Anyway, he's chatting his usual One Man Band stuff, when suddenly "IF ya smellllllalalalaaaow" hits.. The Rock enters, the arena erupts, and now we see why we started the show with Slater. Rock comes out, Heath Slater walks right into a Rockbottom and The Rock flashes his trademark hollywood smile.
> 
> Rocky then grabs the mic and cuts a crowd pleasing promo, delivering all the favourite lines of the millions.. and millions. All the while, heath slater is out cold in the middle of the ring. Everything seems to be going as planned, when suddenly.. *Glass Shatters*
> 
> JR: "STONE COLD! STONE COLD!"
> 
> Steve Austin storms out, jean shorts, a Stone Cold 3:16 t-shirt and starts drinking beers. Rock stands in the middle of the ring, his eyebrow raised, as Austin ceremoniously takes a swig of beer on all 4 turnbuckles. After this, he notices Heath Slater is groggily getting back to his feet - and so he gives him a Stone Cold Stunner, sending him back down to the floor. Austin then grabs a mic before staring out Rock.
> 
> Then - a handshake. The camera pans out from the two men's eyes to reveal their hands gripped together, a firm shake. Austin then delivers his trademark lines, the crowd chant "what?" and everyone is having a good time. When suddenly...
> 
> *Car crash*
> 
> dun dun dun.. dun dun.. dun dun dun
> 
> Mick Foley! The artist formerly known as Mankind walks down to the ring, gets a cheap pop by announcing he is "Right here, in St. Louis", before giving Heath Slater, who is trying to get back to his feet again, a taste of that stinking sock, Mr. Socko. Everyone is cheering, as three legends of the attitude era stand in the middle of the ring, they talk back and forth and deliver some classic lines together.
> 
> When suddenly..
> 
> NO CHANCE..
> 
> NO CHANCE IN HELL
> 
> It's Vinnie Mac! V-Mac swaggers down to the ring like only he can, his arms flailing, his legs striding. Perhaps he is wearing one of his classic corny suits - a nice purple, yellow or chalky green. Heath Slater who is almost on his last legs walks right into a slap from Vince, who then takes a microphone and gets down on the ground in his face. The camera gets a nice shot of Vince in Heath's face, as Rock, Mankind and Austin stand behind him, before he yells with all his might: "You're fired!!"
> 
> The crowd pop, and Vince's music hits, but Vince quickly tells the guy to cut his music, before getting on the mic. "Four legends of the attitude era of professional wrestling stand before you, I believe we deserve a big round of applause, dammit."
> 
> Vince, with his charisma and mic skills sells this, and the audience get to their feet and give them a HUGE ovation. The fans are going crazy, crazier than they have for years, and a huge chant of "Thankyou Vince" starts out. Vince then whispers in Austin's ear, the fans still chanting, as Austin makes his way out the ring and comes back with a steel chair. Heath Slater, who is still in the middle of the ring and now contractless, is crawling towards the edge of the rope. But he does not escape..
> 
> Before Heath can exit the ring, Rock and Foley drag him back in by his feet. The chants are still going, as this whole process is done quite quickly, but they begin to die down as they see what is going on. Rock and Foley hold Heath's legs open and Austin stomps on his balls. The fans pop for the comedy moment.
> 
> Austin then opens the chair for Vince, who sits in the corner and watches, as Rock and Foley drop a double people's elbow together, harking back to their Rock n Sock days. The fans pop again! Austin then does his running fist drop, giving Heath the one finger salute. The fans, again, go crazy. Jim Ross and King are having a good laugh on commentary together, everyone is enjoying this nostalgic feel good moment..
> 
> Foley then picks up Slater and drags him over to the corner, putting him in the bottom rope. Austin comes over and starts to stomp a mudhole in him. The fans chant "Austin, Austin, Austin", but the mudhole just gets deeper and deeper. At this point, Heath Slater bursts the blood capsule that he has put in his mouth moments before, while the eyes of the crowd were on the legends. The crimson begins to trickle down his mouth..
> 
> Jim Ross: Now come on, I think this is enough
> 
> (Now you see why JR had to be on this angle.
> 
> The camera gets a good shot of Austin's face. He looks like a total psycho, enjoying the pain he is inflicting on Heath Slater. Foley then starts choking Heath with his knee, the blood from his mouth running down his chin and onto his chest. Rocky then comes and picks Heath up, resting him up standing against the turnbuckle. He delivers his classic Rock punches. Slater falls over, looking comatose. The three men continue stomping on poor Heath, while Vince sits in the corner laughing. The crowd, once cheering, has now turned to a stunned silence.
> 
> Vince then gets up and starts clapping. "Well done boys", we see him say, before he picks up the steel chair he was sitting on. He walks right over to Heath Slater, who is on his front, and proceeds to lay into the one man rock band over and over with a chair. Austin and Foley then hold Heath out, stretching his arms and legs, and Vince delivers more blows. Blow, after blow, til heath's back is visibly red.
> 
> JR is now selling disgust at the actions, like only he can. "This has gone too far!" and such.
> 
> Austin then takes his turn with the chair, giving Heath a couple of shots, before Foley does, and then Rock. All the men laugh together, while JR calls their actions "heinous" and he disbelieves it. Heath Slater is decimated in the middle of the ring, covered in the blood, when suddenly...
> 
> ITS TIME TO PLAY THE GAME.
> 
> Triple H's music hits, the fans pop, and he walks out. He is freshly showered and out of his DX gear, wearing a suit, back to being the COO. The Game looks pissed. He gets in the ring and right in Vince's face, mouthing off at him - the fans begin to chant his name, "Triple H, Triple H." Austin, Foley and Rock then encircle him and Triple H turns and looks at each one..
> 
> Then suddenly, Trips picks up Heath Slater, kicks him in the balls and delivers a pedigree. JR can't believe it, "Why? Why?" King is talking in hushed tones. We get a close up of Slater's face, and hopefully if he is good enough at acting, we get a shot of him crying. JR sells him as a sympathetic guy who we should feel for. Sure, he can be annoying - but does he deserve this? Does ANYONE?
> 
> Shawn Michaels and the Big Show then walk out onto the ramp together, they're clapping and cheering. Kevin Nash of all people then follows them, and the trio walk down to the ring. You know what happens next.. HBK sets up a BRUTAL sweet chin music, kicking Slater's head off while he is leant against the ropes. Slater falls right into a WMD, which sends him flying into Nash, who picks him up for a sick jacknight powerbomb. The 8 men then stand in the ring together, they raise their arms as the camera pans the, before Trips grabs a mic.
> 
> Triple H then gets on the mic. "Brock, I warned you. You still don't want to fight me at Summerslam? Just look what we did to Heath Slater. You think you can try and take the WWE hostage? THIS is the WWE."
> 
> Lots of fans pop at this line, some boo.
> 
> "We are the men who built this house Brock, you never meant shit." (Shit obviously gets censored, but the use of cursing highlights the "realness" of this segment)
> 
> "Brock, you are part of the new generation. The Cena generation, the Orton generation, the Batista generation, the CM Punk generation... the "Heath Slater generation" he says, giving Heath a little kick in the stomach. "You all came after us and you mean NOTHING to the WWE, or to this sport."
> 
> Triple H delivers these lines like only he can, oozing with intensity, the other seven idols look just as serious, stood in a line behind him.
> 
> "And the other names I mentioned, don't think we've forgot about you. We watched as you tried to drive this business into the ground. We stood by and watched, while you argue on Twitter with one another like little bitches. This goes to every wannabe wrestler in that locker room. We are THE MEN who built this house. We are the MEN, and you are the boys. And now it's time the boys stopped playing."
> 
> Triple H passes the mic to Austin, then to Rock, then to Vince and all three men echo the same lines. Vince's music hits again, and all 8 men walk out, two by two, making sure not to tag the hands of the fans.
> 
> Ad break.
> 
> We're back from break, and the replays are shown of what happened. We see Heath Slater rushed to hospital in an ambulance. JR and King are talking in hushed tones.
> 
> "Now, we're sorry for what happened ladies and gentlemen, but all we can do now is move on with the show."
> 
> Ladies aaaaaaaand gentlemen..
> 
> Brodus Clay's music hits and out he comes dancing. Before he can hit the ring however, out runs Foley, Big Show and Nash, who beat the living shit out of the guy and scare the Funkateer girls away, who run back up the ramp. They lay into Brodus Clay, and Kevin Nash grabs the mic.
> 
> "You think this is a joke? You think this is all fun and games?"
> 
> Big Show grabs the mic off him. "THIS.." he points at Clay's defeated body, laid out on the ground outside the ring. "This is what you people want? A dancing fat tub of lard who makes a mockery of himself and this entire profession?"
> 
> The crowd boo, Big Show and Nash doing all the selling of the new faction being a heel faction.
> 
> They continue to rant on for another 5 minutes, before exiting the ring and going to another ad break.
> 
> We come back from the break and we are in Vince's office. Vince, Austin, Rock, Trips and HBK stand around, when Big Show, Nash and Foley walk in, having done the dirty work. They all tag hands.
> 
> The show goes on, matches happen normally, but all under the existential threat of the 8 legends coming down the ramp at any time. We get interviews with CM Punk and John Cena backstage during this first hour, all selling disbelief at what has happened earlier int he night.
> 
> We get to the top of the third hour, and Brock's music hits to a big pop. He walks out with Heyman, but before they can walk down the ramp together, he sends Heyman to the back.
> 
> Brock gets on the mic in the ring and calls Triple H out. Trips walks out, no music, and stands on the top of the stage.
> 
> Brock cuts to the chase: "Triple H, you think I am part of this generation? When was the last time you saw John Cena or CM Punk break somebody's arm, like I broke yours."
> 
> The fans pop for Brock. Triple H smirks. Big Show and HBK walk out behind him as muscle.
> 
> "You think I wanna be a part of your little game? You think I give a damn about WWE? I'm a fighter Paul, not a superstar." The fans do a "awww no he di'nt" style reaction at the use of Hunter's real name. Brock continues: "You want to fight me at Summerslam? It's on.. but I won't fight for free and I won't fight while all your little buddies there stand around at ringside."
> 
> Brock paces up and down the ring a few times, Triple H looks down his face at him.
> 
> "I'll fight you Triple H, but one two conditions. The first.. we make it a Hell in a Cell match. No-one gets in, no-one gets out."
> 
> Triple H nods, he looks fine with that.
> 
> "The second condition, Hunter.. well, the second condition you might not find agreeable, but I will not fight you unless we see eye to eye on this. The second condition.. I beat you, you hand over control of the WWE to me."
> 
> The fans pop, Triple H looks stunned. He gets a sound guy to pass him a mic.
> 
> "You think I'd put this company on the line to face you Brock? You think I'd put a billion dollar company on the line to face you?"
> 
> Triple H starts walking down to the ring, Big Show and Shawn follow him. He gets right in Brock's face.
> 
> "You think I'd make a billion dollar bet just because you broke my arm, Brock?
> 
> The camera goes up close on Triple H and Brock's face, they stare eye to eye for a moment.. suddenly, Brock goes tumbling forward, the camera pans out and here comes Mick Foley with a steel chair. Big Show grabs Brock by both arms and Triple H punches him repeatedly in the face.. hard, stiff-looking punches, as much as Brock can legitimately take. HBK then finishes it with a superkick, Brock falls down to the floor out of Big Show's arms, but Big Show steadys him up.
> 
> Brock is dazed and out of it, Triple H slaps him, the crowd boo.
> 
> "Brock, you want me to make the biggest gamble of all time? You want me to gamble the future of the WWE in our match at Summerslam? You think I will let my power go over this company just to face you at Summerslan? Well.. you're right."
> 
> With a final punch to the face, Brock falls to the floor. Triple H straightens his suit out, his music plays. The fans pop like crazy. Possibly the biggest match in the history of the WWE has been set for Summerslam.
> 
> When suddenly..
> 
> GONG
> 
> The arena turns black.
> 
> GONG
> 
> The lights come back on, Undertaker is standing in the ring behind Triple H and co. who are all looking up the ramp. The fans, by this time, are going nuts.
> 
> GONG
> 
> The lights go off
> 
> GONG
> 
> The lights come back on, and Undertaker has dissapeared, as has Brock Lesnar. Triple H throws a fit, ripping off his suit jacket in fury. Everyone is confused as to what has happened.
> 
> The show goes on, with a comedy wedding segment between Bryan and AJ, inevitbaly interrupted by Kane.. it lightens the mood, after the intensity of the other segments. Rock also cuts a classic backstage promo during the build to the main event, saying he wants the title and will come after whoever wins the match tonight.. more huge news.. this of course alludes to Rock and the others interfering in tonight's title bout between Cena and Punk.
> 
> We get to the main event. Cena comes out first, he doesn't smile at the camera like usual. This is a serious night and this is a hugely seriously match for the biggest prize in the WWE. Punk comes out next, he holds up the belt on the turnbuckle. The fans are waiting.. the bell is about to ring.. when suddenly
> 
> NO CHANCE.. NO CHANCE IN HELL
> 
> Vince!?
> 
> Vince walks out, and stands at the top of the ramp.
> 
> “I almost forgot! The new general manager of Raw... is a man who is sat in that commentary booth over there. He is a man who has been loyal to us since the attitude era. Whatever silly things I made him do through the years, the amount of stupid things I put him through, he remained loyal to the WWE. And now, I'd like to repay that loyalty.”
> 
> The crowd pop, as the camera goes on JR who looks humble and ready to accept his new position as GM of Raw and Smackdown.
> 
> “So thankyou, to the new general manager of Raw and Smackdown.. Michael Cole!”
> 
> The camera on the commentary booth pans sideways from JR's face, to Michael Cole, who jumps out of his seat in disbelief. He runs up the ramp, tagging the hands of the fans, as his theme tune plays (If you haven't heard Michael Cole's new theme yet, Youtube it. It's hilarious.)
> 
> Cole shakes hands with Vince at the top of the ramp, and takes the mic. He cuts a promo about how he had to put up with JR and King tonight, but no longer shall he put up with their crap etc. The usual stuff. He generates big heat for he and Vince, who shake hands again, before they both exit.
> 
> We come back from ads, and the bell rings for Cena and Punk's match. We are 15 minutes away from the end of the broadcast, excluding the overrun, which gives us a long title match between the two men. They fight back and forth in a classic match, JR and King calling the action. Duelling chants of John Cena and CM Punk.
> 
> As we approach the end of the match, the two men are trading blows. We are just into the overrun and can sense the finish is coming, when strangely..
> 
> Wade Barrett walks down the ramp. The fans give him a mixture of boos and cheers, excited to see him back from injury, but annoyed that he is walking out in this epic main event title match. He gets to the bottom of the ramp and Punk and Cena are both looking at him, wondering what is going on. We hear the crowd beginning to get excited, before finding out why.. Ryback jumps over the guardrail, as does David Otunga, Darren Young, Justin Gabriel.. and Michael Tarver.. with a backpack!?
> 
> 6 of the original 8 Nexus members encircle the ring.. Cena and Punk stand back to back, ready to take them on.. The Nexus jump into the ring at the same time. A repeat of two years ago happens, during the very same match the original Nexus interfered in.. Punk and Cena try to fend them off, but to no avail. Wade Barrett commands the other 5, as they decimate the champ and the challenger. Ryback especially is brutal with his offence.
> 
> Tarver then unzips the backpack he brought, and pulls out brand new Nexus t-shirts, with a blood red N instead of the old yellow. The 6 members put on their t-shirts, and stand in a row holding their fists in the air.
> 
> Then, just as Nexus did two years ago they begin to rip the floors up and tear the ring apart. Otunga chucks the WWE title from ringside into the ring, and Wade Barrett holds it high above his head before dropping it to the mat, smiling.
> 
> JR manages to escape through the crowd, but King and some other crew members feel the brunt of the Nexus attack. Some mid-card guys like R-Truth and Kofi run out for the save, but they only feel the wrath of Nexus too. They stand alone in the ring dominate again.
> 
> We think it's all over, but “I'm a one man baaaand” hits. The Nexus all turn to the entrace ramp, as a bloodied and battered Heath Slater staggers out from behind the curtain. He slowly walks down the ramp to his music, which is comically unfitting for the scene. He gets into the ring, stares Wade Barrett in the eyes and picks up the belt. He holds it up above his head, as the Nexus look on in disbelief. We get a shot of Punk and Cena out cold, before a final shot of Heath Slater holding the WWE title over Wade Barrett's head.
> 
> *The WWE 2012 copyright logo appears in the corner. The show ends.*
> 
> Where we go from here..
> 
> - We have a group of different factions. The Raw Legends and the Nexus. The following weeks show the two groups are not interlinked
> 
> - The legends group *(Vince, Triple H, Rock, Austin, Foley, Big Show, Nash)* comes and go as they please, which fits their characters. They are a bit like nWo, in that they hold all the power cards, while fans will also still pop for them now and then since they are major stars - though ultimately they are heels. Because all of the men but the Big Show are not regulars, they can be repesented by one or two of them popping onto the show every other week to keep their angle alive. Them being off the screen a lot actually gives them more presence, ironically. Michael Cole, like he was on commentary, is now Vince's mouthpiece as GM.
> 
> - We have a rebel faction in Nexus, who are against everything WWE, and ultimately against the Legends too. For now, their stories are seperate. Wade Barrett promises to become WWE champion.
> 
> - We have a wildcard in Heath Slater. Is he with Nexus, or does he stand alone? Obviously, he is against WWE, like Nexus is, but raising the belt over Barrett's head shows he wants the title. This would obviously be against Barrett's plans.
> 
> - We have another wildcard in The Undertaker. Why has he abducted Brock Lesnar? The whole Triple H/Hell in a Cell tie-in from WrestleMania leading up to Summerslam would reveal this, and this could go in any direction.
> 
> - John Cena becomes the first to lose his MITB cash-in, but only by way of the match being thrown out due to Nexus, protecting him while also shattering that long-standing record simultaneously.
> 
> - Michael Cole books a match between Rock and Punk for the title, as per Rock's request. This gives Cena sour grapes, tieing him into the angle. He manages to get himself as special guest referee for the match.. this leads to questions - will Cena screw Rock to get back at him? Will he call it down the middle? Or will Cena turn on everyone and join up with the "Legends" group? Cena being ref gives extra starpower to the WWE title match and avoids giving him a generic feud leading into the PPV. The threat of Nexus AND Heath Slater both loom over this match and this PPV in general..
> 
> Everything is about control. Who will get the power? Triple H, Brock Lesnar, Wade Barrett? Who will win the title? Who will turn on who? Twist and turns galore are incoming. People will be on the edge of their seats
> 
> Of course, with Cole now GM, JR resumes duties on commentary with Jerry Lawler.
> 
> We have three distinct factions.. The Legends, The Nexus and the WWE LockerRoom. A triple threat war that can last for many months, well up to WrestleMania and even beyond, with twist and turns along the way. But if Brock Lesnar wins the power match with Trips, that creates a 4th entity. Heath Slater, being a lone renegade who isn't aligned with anyone, creates a 5th. A 6th entity is Undertaker, who remains engimatic.
> 
> Ultimately, it should build to Heath Slater winning the WWE title at WrestleMania from whoever - maybe Undertaker, and becoming the ultimate face of the company. The likes of Cena, Punk and co. can or can not turn along the way - but at the end of the day, they should be building this whole angle around Heath Slater becoming the face of WWE.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

THIS. would just be totally awesome. I just can't tell which part I'd like to see more, it should just happen exactly like this.
For all of you who don't want to read it all I'll sum it up:

- DX Reunion starts off
- Slater well get beaten by all of the Legends
- HHH comes out again and Lesnar too
- Legends beat up Lesnar
- Taker appears and disappears
- Main Event Cena vs Punk
- Wade Barret with umh, a "New New Nexus"? appear with new blood red N shirts
- Like two years ago they destroy everything
- Cole is the new GM

You should read the quoted aftermath too. Very interesting.


----------



## Bryan ls A God

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



forzaitalia2012 said:


> What I want, on this show. Is not for an little girl, to be the highlight of the night. *Also want an interaction between, Austin and Punk to set up their wrestlemania match.* As well as, the debut of Dean Ambrose. Also want an shocking ending, which leaves us stunned,good PPV type matches as this an big time show.It should have an big time, feel to it just like Slammiversary did. The ending should also spark, an new era and generation into the WWE, for the next couple of years. I want legends that have not been on screen, in recent years too come on the show, as well.Of course this is WWE and the show will be junk, and the shocking ending will be, Ryback Winning the WWE and World title. As well as awful backstage, comedy skits with Hornswoggle and Santino.Also the big match, for this raw will be Tensai VS Cena.


We don't know if Austin and Punk are having a WrestleMania match yet.


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That is the dumbest shit ever. Turning all the legends heel, the Nexus reunion and Heath fucking Slater holding the WWE championship?! What the fuck fpalm


----------



## ultimatekrang

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

smarks gone wild.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I Hope Randys there!!!


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Kudos to WashingtonD for that awesome read.




WrestlingforEverII said:


> Monday is going to be a long ass day.


Anticipation is the greatest pleasure brother!


----------



## rockymark94

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Imagine what type of chants we would've gotten if this was held at MSG.


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



rockymark94 said:


> Imagine what type of chants we would've gotten if this was held at MSG.


Dont worry. Crowd will be full of smarks and St. Louis did pretty well at the Rumble. But youre right, it should have been at the Garden.


----------



## SOSheamus

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heyman to be made Raw GM by the board of directors to hush up his lawsuit against HHH for assaulting him.

One can hope...


----------



## dan155

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That should've been part of the deal, it would make sense. The problem is, I don't see what WWE can trade with TNA that TNA would be willing to give up Hogan and Angle for. The Christian trade worked perfectly because they had their big event coming up just like WWE did and he's TNA alumni, but now, I don't know how they'd make it work.


One of WWE's most popular wrestlers appearing at Bound for Glory would do the trick, but I don't see Vince letting Orton, Jericho or Triple H appear at BFG just to get Angle or Hogan on RAW 1000. Getting Sting to appear at Wrestlemania is something else entirely and he might be willing to make sacrifices to make it happen.


----------



## ben_fletch

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> I Hope Randys there!!!


Hope he's not! Drugged up cunt


----------



## GEOLINK

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I've been thinking and I lowkey think Jericho is going to announce his retirement on Raw 2bh 

He has no more dates beyond SummerSlam, he tweeted what's everyone's favorite Jericho Raw moment, and in his Tout video he said that he's going to do something big Monday that will leave everyone talking about him.

It's going to be Ziggler vs. Jericho, briefcase vs. career match at SummerSlam. 

It goes with the storyline of Jericho losing his touch.

He wants to put over Ziggler huge before he retires.

AGAIN THIS IS NOT TRUE OR RUMORED THIS IS ME SPECULATING LIKE EVERYONE ELSE. SO DON'T FEEL SPOILED.

I can see him coming out and announcing that Ziggler was right and he's thought about it all week and that he's decided it's time, he's retiring.

Then Ziggler and Vickie come out laughing at Jericho because they were right.

Jericho gets pissed and challenges Ziggler for the briefcase at SummerSlam, but then Ziggler ups the ante and tells Jericho he has to put his career on the line as well.


----------



## Bubzeh

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Geolink said:


> I've been thinking and I lowkey think Jericho is going to announce his retirement on Raw 2bh
> 
> He has no more dates beyond SummerSlam, he tweeted what's everyone's favorite Jericho Raw moment, and in his Tout video he said that he's going to do something big Monday that will leave everyone talking about him.
> 
> It's going to be Ziggler vs. Jericho, briefcase vs. career match at SummerSlam.
> 
> It goes with the storyline of Jericho losing his touch.
> 
> He wants to put over Ziggler huge before he retires.
> 
> AGAIN THIS IS NOT TRUE OR RUMORED THIS IS ME SPECULATING LIKE EVERYONE ELSE. SO DON'T FEEL SPOILED.
> 
> I can see him coming out and announcing that Ziggler was right and he's thought about it all week and that he's decided it's time, he's retiring.
> 
> Then Ziggler and Vickie come out laughing at Jericho because they were right.
> 
> Jericho gets pissed and challenges Ziggler for the briefcase at SummerSlam, but then Ziggler ups the ante and tells Jericho he has to put his career on the line as well.


Yes Yes Yes!

Would be epic, but maybe postpone it up until Mania? Throw the belt on Dolph and have Jericho come back acting big and eventually losing at WM. 

Either way, I'd pay to see it.


----------



## Marv95

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



awesomeshit said:


> That is the dumbest shit ever. Turning all the legends heel, the Nexus reunion and Heath fucking Slater holding the WWE championship?! What the fuck fpalm


The Nexus v2, Cole as GM and Slater holding the belt _is_ a bit too much but other than that it's a GREAT idea. I know I'd mark out and get pumped up for the product going forward. It would be something different and would shake things up. It would be the Millionaires Club done right(if you WCW fans out there know what I mean).


----------



## stormrule3

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i doubt this will happen any chance of NWO reuion or wcw coming back for a night i wish it happen but cant see it happening


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: This HAS to happen.*



WashingtonD said:


> This is what I believe should happen on Raw 1000.
> 
> Opening notes: JR is on commentary for the entire show, after coming out at the beginning. Cole and he get the bickering out of the way early on, so JR can sell the effectiveness of the main angle later on.
> 
> As we know, the beginning of the show will start out with a DX reunion, most likely Shawn Michaels and Triple H doing some comedy schtick. They make jokes that tonight is "truly" the last time DX will reunite, making fun of the amount of times they have had a "one night only" reunion throughout the years.. That's all well and good, but there needs to be a hook for the rest of the show..
> 
> I believe the promo, after the comedy, should end with Triple H saying something along the lines of this: "Brock Lesnar. We know you're here tonight to make your announcement, and we know you're watching. Let us make an announcement first. Whether you decide to fight me or not, tonight is a night you will never forget."
> 
> Now we have our hook, and our hint for later on for Raw.
> 
> Anyway, on with the show. Surely we are expecting Foley, Rock, JR and other legends on the show etc. So what I think MUST happen, is on the top of the 2nd hour (the traditional "first" hour) Heath Slater is out in the ring, cutting his usual one man band promo. The audience just tuning in now will be a little weirded out at a jobber type guy like Slater in the 2nd most important segment of the show, but that's ok - the strangeness is the hook.
> 
> Anyway, he's chatting his usual One Man Band stuff, when suddenly "IF ya smellllllalalalaaaow" hits.. The Rock enters, the arena erupts, and now we see why we started the show with Slater. Rock comes out, Heath Slater walks right into a Rockbottom and The Rock flashes his trademark hollywood smile.
> 
> Rocky then grabs the mic and cuts a crowd pleasing promo, delivering all the favourite lines of the millions.. and millions. All the while, heath slater is out cold in the middle of the ring. Everything seems to be going as planned, when suddenly.. *Glass Shatters*
> 
> JR: "STONE COLD! STONE COLD!"
> 
> Steve Austin storms out, jean shorts, a Stone Cold 3:16 t-shirt and starts drinking beers. Rock stands in the middle of the ring, his eyebrow raised, as Austin ceremoniously takes a swig of beer on all 4 turnbuckles. After this, he notices Heath Slater is groggily getting back to his feet - and so he gives him a Stone Cold Stunner, sending him back down to the floor. Austin then grabs a mic before staring out Rock.
> 
> Then - a handshake. The camera pans out from the two men's eyes to reveal their hands gripped together, a firm shake. Austin then delivers his trademark lines, the crowd chant "what?" and everyone is having a good time. When suddenly...
> 
> *Car crash*
> 
> dun dun dun.. dun dun.. dun dun dun
> 
> Mick Foley! The artist formerly known as Mankind walks down to the ring, gets a cheap pop by announcing he is "Right here, in St. Louis", before giving Heath Slater, who is trying to get back to his feet again, a taste of that stinking sock, Mr. Socko. Everyone is cheering, as three legends of the attitude era stand in the middle of the ring, they talk back and forth and deliver some classic lines together.
> 
> When suddenly..
> 
> NO CHANCE..
> 
> NO CHANCE IN HELL
> 
> It's Vinnie Mac! V-Mac swaggers down to the ring like only he can, his arms flailing, his legs striding. Perhaps he is wearing one of his classic corny suits - a nice purple, yellow or chalky green. Heath Slater who is almost on his last legs walks right into a slap from Vince, who then takes a microphone and gets down on the ground in his face. The camera gets a nice shot of Vince in Heath's face, as Rock, Mankind and Austin stand behind him, before he yells with all his might: "You're fired!!"
> 
> The crowd pop, and Vince's music hits, but Vince quickly tells the guy to cut his music, before getting on the mic. "Four legends of the attitude era of professional wrestling stand before you, I believe we deserve a big round of applause, dammit."
> 
> Vince, with his charisma and mic skills sells this, and the audience get to their feet and give them a HUGE ovation. The fans are going crazy, crazier than they have for years, and a huge chant of "Thankyou Vince" starts out. Vince then whispers in Austin's ear, the fans still chanting, as Austin makes his way out the ring and comes back with a steel chair. Heath Slater, who is still in the middle of the ring and now contractless, is crawling towards the edge of the rope. But he does not escape..
> 
> Before Heath can exit the ring, Rock and Foley drag him back in by his feet. The chants are still going, as this whole process is done quite quickly, but they begin to die down as they see what is going on. Rock and Foley hold Heath's legs open and Austin stomps on his balls. The fans pop for the comedy moment.
> 
> Austin then opens the chair for Vince, who sits in the corner and watches, as Rock and Foley drop a double people's elbow together, harking back to their Rock n Sock days. The fans pop again! Austin then does his running fist drop, giving Heath the one finger salute. The fans, again, go crazy. Jim Ross and King are having a good laugh on commentary together, everyone is enjoying this nostalgic feel good moment..
> 
> Foley then picks up Slater and drags him over to the corner, putting him in the bottom rope. Austin comes over and starts to stomp a mudhole in him. The fans chant "Austin, Austin, Austin", but the mudhole just gets deeper and deeper. At this point, Heath Slater bursts the blood capsule that he has put in his mouth moments before, while the eyes of the crowd were on the legends. The crimson begins to trickle down his mouth..
> 
> Jim Ross: Now come on, I think this is enough
> 
> (Now you see why JR had to be on this angle.
> 
> The camera gets a good shot of Austin's face. He looks like a total psycho, enjoying the pain he is inflicting on Heath Slater. Foley then starts choking Heath with his knee, the blood from his mouth running down his chin and onto his chest. Rocky then comes and picks Heath up, resting him up standing against the turnbuckle. He delivers his classic Rock punches. Slater falls over, looking comatose. The three men continue stomping on poor Heath, while Vince sits in the corner laughing. The crowd, once cheering, has now turned to a stunned silence.
> 
> Vince then gets up and starts clapping. "Well done boys", we see him say, before he picks up the steel chair he was sitting on. He walks right over to Heath Slater, who is on his front, and proceeds to lay into the one man rock band over and over with a chair. Austin and Foley then hold Heath out, stretching his arms and legs, and Vince delivers more blows. Blow, after blow, til heath's back is visibly red.
> 
> JR is now selling disgust at the actions, like only he can. "This has gone too far!" and such.
> 
> Austin then takes his turn with the chair, giving Heath a couple of shots, before Foley does, and then Rock. All the men laugh together, while JR calls their actions "heinous" and he disbelieves it. Heath Slater is decimated in the middle of the ring, covered in the blood, when suddenly...
> 
> ITS TIME TO PLAY THE GAME.
> 
> Triple H's music hits, the fans pop, and he walks out. He is freshly showered and out of his DX gear, wearing a suit, back to being the COO. The Game looks pissed. He gets in the ring and right in Vince's face, mouthing off at him - the fans begin to chant his name, "Triple H, Triple H." Austin, Foley and Rock then encircle him and Triple H turns and looks at each one..
> 
> Then suddenly, Trips picks up Heath Slater, kicks him in the balls and delivers a pedigree. JR can't believe it, "Why? Why?" King is talking in hushed tones. We get a close up of Slater's face, and hopefully if he is good enough at acting, we get a shot of him crying. JR sells him as a sympathetic guy who we should feel for. Sure, he can be annoying - but does he deserve this? Does ANYONE?
> 
> Shawn Michaels and the Big Show then walk out onto the ramp together, they're clapping and cheering. Kevin Nash of all people then follows them, and the trio walk down to the ring. You know what happens next.. HBK sets up a BRUTAL sweet chin music, kicking Slater's head off while he is leant against the ropes. Slater falls right into a WMD, which sends him flying into Nash, who picks him up for a sick jacknight powerbomb. The 8 men then stand in the ring together, they raise their arms as the camera pans the, before Trips grabs a mic.
> 
> Triple H then gets on the mic. "Brock, I warned you. You still don't want to fight me at Summerslam? Just look what we did to Heath Slater. You think you can try and take the WWE hostage? THIS is the WWE."
> 
> Lots of fans pop at this line, some boo.
> 
> "We are the men who built this house Brock, you never meant shit." (Shit obviously gets censored, but the use of cursing highlights the "realness" of this segment)
> 
> "Brock, you are part of the new generation. The Cena generation, the Orton generation, the Batista generation, the CM Punk generation... the "Heath Slater generation" he says, giving Heath a little kick in the stomach. "You all came after us and you mean NOTHING to the WWE, or to this sport."
> 
> Triple H delivers these lines like only he can, oozing with intensity, the other seven idols look just as serious, stood in a line behind him.
> 
> "And the other names I mentioned, don't think we've forgot about you. We watched as you tried to drive this business into the ground. We stood by and watched, while you argue on Twitter with one another like little bitches. This goes to every wannabe wrestler in that locker room. We are THE MEN who built this house. We are the MEN, and you are the boys. And now it's time the boys stopped playing."
> 
> Triple H passes the mic to Austin, then to Rock, then to Vince and all three men echo the same lines. Vince's music hits again, and all 8 men walk out, two by two, making sure not to tag the hands of the fans.
> 
> Ad break.
> 
> We're back from break, and the replays are shown of what happened. We see Heath Slater rushed to hospital in an ambulance. JR and King are talking in hushed tones.
> 
> "Now, we're sorry for what happened ladies and gentlemen, but all we can do now is move on with the show."
> 
> Ladies aaaaaaaand gentlemen..
> 
> Brodus Clay's music hits and out he comes dancing. Before he can hit the ring however, out runs Foley, Big Show and Nash, who beat the living shit out of the guy and scare the Funkateer girls away, who run back up the ramp. They lay into Brodus Clay, and Kevin Nash grabs the mic.
> 
> "You think this is a joke? You think this is all fun and games?"
> 
> Big Show grabs the mic off him. "THIS.." he points at Clay's defeated body, laid out on the ground outside the ring. "This is what you people want? A dancing fat tub of lard who makes a mockery of himself and this entire profession?"
> 
> The crowd boo, Big Show and Nash doing all the selling of the new faction being a heel faction.
> 
> They continue to rant on for another 5 minutes, before exiting the ring and going to another ad break.
> 
> We come back from the break and we are in Vince's office. Vince, Austin, Rock, Trips and HBK stand around, when Big Show, Nash and Foley walk in, having done the dirty work. They all tag hands.
> 
> The show goes on, matches happen normally, but all under the existential threat of the 8 legends coming down the ramp at any time. We get interviews with CM Punk and John Cena backstage during this first hour, all selling disbelief at what has happened earlier int he night.
> 
> We get to the top of the third hour, and Brock's music hits to a big pop. He walks out with Heyman, but before they can walk down the ramp together, he sends Heyman to the back.
> 
> Brock gets on the mic in the ring and calls Triple H out. Trips walks out, no music, and stands on the top of the stage.
> 
> Brock cuts to the chase: "Triple H, you think I am part of this generation? When was the last time you saw John Cena or CM Punk break somebody's arm, like I broke yours."
> 
> The fans pop for Brock. Triple H smirks. Big Show and HBK walk out behind him as muscle.
> 
> "You think I wanna be a part of your little game? You think I give a damn about WWE? I'm a fighter Paul, not a superstar." The fans do a "awww no he di'nt" style reaction at the use of Hunter's real name. Brock continues: "You want to fight me at Summerslam? It's on.. but I won't fight for free and I won't fight while all your little buddies there stand around at ringside."
> 
> Brock paces up and down the ring a few times, Triple H looks down his face at him.
> 
> "I'll fight you Triple H, but one two conditions. The first.. we make it a Hell in a Cell match. No-one gets in, no-one gets out."
> 
> Triple H nods, he looks fine with that.
> 
> "The second condition, Hunter.. well, the second condition you might not find agreeable, but I will not fight you unless we see eye to eye on this. The second condition.. I beat you, you hand over control of the WWE to me."
> 
> The fans pop, Triple H looks stunned. He gets a sound guy to pass him a mic.
> 
> "You think I'd put this company on the line to face you Brock? You think I'd put a billion dollar company on the line to face you?"
> 
> Triple H starts walking down to the ring, Big Show and Shawn follow him. He gets right in Brock's face.
> 
> "You think I'd make a billion dollar bet just because you broke my arm, Brock?
> 
> The camera goes up close on Triple H and Brock's face, they stare eye to eye for a moment.. suddenly, Brock goes tumbling forward, the camera pans out and here comes Mick Foley with a steel chair. Big Show grabs Brock by both arms and Triple H punches him repeatedly in the face.. hard, stiff-looking punches, as much as Brock can legitimately take. HBK then finishes it with a superkick, Brock falls down to the floor out of Big Show's arms, but Big Show steadys him up.
> 
> Brock is dazed and out of it, Triple H slaps him, the crowd boo.
> 
> "Brock, you want me to make the biggest gamble of all time? You want me to gamble the future of the WWE in our match at Summerslam? You think I will let my power go over this company just to face you at Summerslan? Well.. you're right."
> 
> With a final punch to the face, Brock falls to the floor. Triple H straightens his suit out, his music plays. The fans pop like crazy. Possibly the biggest match in the history of the WWE has been set for Summerslam.
> 
> When suddenly..
> 
> GONG
> 
> The arena turns black.
> 
> GONG
> 
> The lights come back on, Undertaker is standing in the ring behind Triple H and co. who are all looking up the ramp. The fans, by this time, are going nuts.
> 
> GONG
> 
> The lights go off
> 
> GONG
> 
> The lights come back on, and Undertaker has dissapeared, as has Brock Lesnar. Triple H throws a fit, ripping off his suit jacket in fury. Everyone is confused as to what has happened.
> 
> The show goes on, with a comedy wedding segment between Bryan and AJ, inevitbaly interrupted by Kane.. it lightens the mood, after the intensity of the other segments. Rock also cuts a classic backstage promo during the build to the main event, saying he wants the title and will come after whoever wins the match tonight.. more huge news.. this of course alludes to Rock and the others interfering in tonight's title bout between Cena and Punk.
> 
> We get to the main event. Cena comes out first, he doesn't smile at the camera like usual. This is a serious night and this is a hugely seriously match for the biggest prize in the WWE. Punk comes out next, he holds up the belt on the turnbuckle. The fans are waiting.. the bell is about to ring.. when suddenly
> 
> NO CHANCE.. NO CHANCE IN HELL
> 
> Vince!?
> 
> Vince walks out, and stands at the top of the ramp.
> 
> “I almost forgot! The new general manager of Raw... is a man who is sat in that commentary booth over there. He is a man who has been loyal to us since the attitude era. Whatever silly things I made him do through the years, the amount of stupid things I put him through, he remained loyal to the WWE. And now, I'd like to repay that loyalty.”
> 
> The crowd pop, as the camera goes on JR who looks humble and ready to accept his new position as GM of Raw and Smackdown.
> 
> “So thankyou, to the new general manager of Raw and Smackdown.. Michael Cole!”
> 
> The camera on the commentary booth pans sideways from JR's face, to Michael Cole, who jumps out of his seat in disbelief. He runs up the ramp, tagging the hands of the fans, as his theme tune plays (If you haven't heard Michael Cole's new theme yet, Youtube it. It's hilarious.)
> 
> Cole shakes hands with Vince at the top of the ramp, and takes the mic. He cuts a promo about how he had to put up with JR and King tonight, but no longer shall he put up with their crap etc. The usual stuff. He generates big heat for he and Vince, who shake hands again, before they both exit.
> 
> We come back from ads, and the bell rings for Cena and Punk's match. We are 15 minutes away from the end of the broadcast, excluding the overrun, which gives us a long title match between the two men. They fight back and forth in a classic match, JR and King calling the action. Duelling chants of John Cena and CM Punk.
> 
> As we approach the end of the match, the two men are trading blows. We are just into the overrun and can sense the finish is coming, when strangely..
> 
> Wade Barrett walks down the ramp. The fans give him a mixture of boos and cheers, excited to see him back from injury, but annoyed that he is walking out in this epic main event title match. He gets to the bottom of the ramp and Punk and Cena are both looking at him, wondering what is going on. We hear the crowd beginning to get excited, before finding out why.. Ryback jumps over the guardrail, as does David Otunga, Darren Young, Justin Gabriel.. and Michael Tarver.. with a backpack!?
> 
> 6 of the original 8 Nexus members encircle the ring.. Cena and Punk stand back to back, ready to take them on.. The Nexus jump into the ring at the same time. A repeat of two years ago happens, during the very same match the original Nexus interfered in.. Punk and Cena try to fend them off, but to no avail. Wade Barrett commands the other 5, as they decimate the champ and the challenger. Ryback especially is brutal with his offence.
> 
> Tarver then unzips the backpack he brought, and pulls out brand new Nexus t-shirts, with a blood red N instead of the old yellow. The 6 members put on their t-shirts, and stand in a row holding their fists in the air.
> 
> Then, just as Nexus did two years ago they begin to rip the floors up and tear the ring apart. Otunga chucks the WWE title from ringside into the ring, and Wade Barrett holds it high above his head before dropping it to the mat, smiling.
> 
> JR manages to escape through the crowd, but King and some other crew members feel the brunt of the Nexus attack. Some mid-card guys like R-Truth and Kofi run out for the save, but they only feel the wrath of Nexus too. They stand alone in the ring dominate again.
> 
> We think it's all over, but “I'm a one man baaaand” hits. The Nexus all turn to the entrace ramp, as a bloodied and battered Heath Slater staggers out from behind the curtain. He slowly walks down the ramp to his music, which is comically unfitting for the scene. He gets into the ring, stares Wade Barrett in the eyes and picks up the belt. He holds it up above his head, as the Nexus look on in disbelief. We get a shot of Punk and Cena out cold, before a final shot of Heath Slater holding the WWE title over Wade Barrett's head.
> 
> *The WWE 2012 copyright logo appears in the corner. The show ends.*
> 
> Where we go from here..
> 
> - We have a group of different factions. The Raw Legends and the Nexus. The following weeks show the two groups are not interlinked
> 
> - The legends group *(Vince, Triple H, Rock, Austin, Foley, Big Show, Nash)* comes and go as they please, which fits their characters. They are a bit like nWo, in that they hold all the power cards, while fans will also still pop for them now and then since they are major stars - though ultimately they are heels. Because all of the men but the Big Show are not regulars, they can be repesented by one or two of them popping onto the show every other week to keep their angle alive. Them being off the screen a lot actually gives them more presence, ironically. Michael Cole, like he was on commentary, is now Vince's mouthpiece as GM.
> 
> - We have a rebel faction in Nexus, who are against everything WWE, and ultimately against the Legends too. For now, their stories are seperate. Wade Barrett promises to become WWE champion.
> 
> - We have a wildcard in Heath Slater. Is he with Nexus, or does he stand alone? Obviously, he is against WWE, like Nexus is, but raising the belt over Barrett's head shows he wants the title. This would obviously be against Barrett's plans.
> 
> - We have another wildcard in The Undertaker. Why has he abducted Brock Lesnar? The whole Triple H/Hell in a Cell tie-in from WrestleMania leading up to Summerslam would reveal this, and this could go in any direction.
> 
> - John Cena becomes the first to lose his MITB cash-in, but only by way of the match being thrown out due to Nexus, protecting him while also shattering that long-standing record simultaneously.
> 
> - Michael Cole books a match between Rock and Punk for the title, as per Rock's request. This gives Cena sour grapes, tieing him into the angle. He manages to get himself as special guest referee for the match.. this leads to questions - will Cena screw Rock to get back at him? Will he call it down the middle? Or will Cena turn on everyone and join up with the "Legends" group? Cena being ref gives extra starpower to the WWE title match and avoids giving him a generic feud leading into the PPV. The threat of Nexus AND Heath Slater both loom over this match and this PPV in general..
> 
> Everything is about control. Who will get the power? Triple H, Brock Lesnar, Wade Barrett? Who will win the title? Who will turn on who? Twist and turns galore are incoming. People will be on the edge of their seats
> 
> Of course, with Cole now GM, JR resumes duties on commentary with Jerry Lawler.
> 
> We have three distinct factions.. The Legends, The Nexus and the WWE LockerRoom. A triple threat war that can last for many months, well up to WrestleMania and even beyond, with twist and turns along the way. But if Brock Lesnar wins the power match with Trips, that creates a 4th entity. Heath Slater, being a lone renegade who isn't aligned with anyone, creates a 5th. A 6th entity is Undertaker, who remains engimatic.
> 
> Ultimately, it should build to Heath Slater winning the WWE title at WrestleMania from whoever - maybe Undertaker, and becoming the ultimate face of the company. The likes of Cena, Punk and co. can or can not turn along the way - but at the end of the day, they should be building this whole angle around Heath Slater becoming the face of WWE.


It's rather fitting that you have a Russo avy...


----------



## Lex Express 12

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



NillKill said:


> Sources/rumor say the following are attending the 1000th episode of RAW:
> 
> -DX (HHH & Shawn Michaels)
> -The Rock
> -Brock Lesnar
> -Rey Mysterio
> -Big Daddy V (Viscera)
> -Finlay
> -Mark Henry (back from surgery)
> -Stone Cold Steve Austin
> -Mick Foley
> -Ric Flair
> -Billy Gunn
> -Edge
> -Bret Hart
> -Shane McMahon and Stephanie McMahon
> -Tatanka
> -The Godfather
> -Roddy Piper
> -Sgt. Slaughter
> -Jim "Hacksaw" Duggan
> -Gene Okerlund
> -Jimmy Hart
> -Goldberg
> -The Undertaker
> -Road Dogg and possibly X-Pac
> -Jim Ross
> -Ron Simmons
> -Iron Sheik
> -Steve Blackman
> -Ted DiBiase



*Yay! Mabel's coming back. Bring on Men On A Mission*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWE Main Event Mafia? could be a good idea for since they are still pushing big names.
But it will cost them in the long run...


----------



## TJC93

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I want to see Gangrel.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*



TomasThunder619 said:


> It's fake.


It even sounds obvious that the guys voice is just taken from different clips. And that channel had fake videos from the past.


----------



## JasonLives

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Havent been able to see much wrestling as of late but I sure isnt missing this. Will keep away from anything SPOILER related on Monday, and download the show after work on Tuesday. 

Should be the most FUN show of the year.


----------



## Lord Zed

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Has it been stated well see the real dx? Chyna and the new age outlaws are a must


----------



## Nostalgia

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can't believe the 1000th episode is tomorrow. Really excited. 



TJC93 said:


> I want to see Gangrel.


This. I'd love to see him reunite with Edge and Christian to do this entrance one more time:


----------



## Yankees4Life

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

My Top-20 Raw Moments http://a-listsports.blogspot.com/2012/07/top-20-monday-night-raw-moments.html


----------



## PG-13

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I guess it won't be THAT big.


----------



## Hades1313

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Lord Zed said:


> Has it been stated well see the real dx? Chyna and the new age outlaws are a must


The only ones for sure are HBK and HHH.

Outlaws are possible.

I don't see any way X-Pac and Chyna will be there. WWE don't want them around.


----------



## Nabz™

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Who else is going to mark out if we get to see the godfather come on the hoooooooooo train
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvnKnZchMak


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Nabz™ said:


> Who else is going to mark out if we get to see the godfather come on the hoooooooooo train
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvnKnZchMak


Bahahahahahaha. He got a big pop when his music hit, then booed when he didn't bring out his hoes. Then they pop again when his hoes came out. Brilliant.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

http://www.tout.com/m/mctsm9?ref=twsltn18 

Heath Slater is fucking gold. The cucaracha in the background hahahaha


----------



## AttitudeEra.

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i be happy if they simply brought out most of the roster of 1999.
i'm gonna struggle in work the next day after staying up so late.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: would you like to see goldberg back on raw 1000?*



TomasThunder619 said:


> It's fake.


I figure as much too, but I hope he does, denied it on twitter, but so did Jericho so we'll see tomorrow I guess.

I think if he did return, even if it was for a 1 over on Slater, I'd cry manly tears of joy.


----------



## Domenico

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The one man band BABAAAAY versus the rattlesnake.

#RATINGS


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I also think it's Austin in the Slater spot but Austin/Slater in a *match*? that's not happening. Austin is not wrestling his first match back on a RAW squash. I don't like Slater at all, but he did a great job in his role, all his program with the legends was the highlight of RAW 99% of the time. Also his video talking about it was awesome.


----------



## just1988

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Austin vs Slater would be quite lame in my opinion. Seeing as Austin wont work a proper match with him it would just be a quick squash. I'd rather the match Slater has be a little more competitive and last a little longer (the show will be an extra hour afterall.) Then we could see Austin doing something else, that would be much better.*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

slater vs the shockmaster or nothing.


----------



## Brock

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anyone know what time it starts in the UK, in my TV guide it says 2.00-4.15 but isn't it on for three hours?


----------



## Commodus

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

We need to bring back Barry Horrowitz to face Slater.
The One Man Rock Band vs the greatest jobber in WWE history.


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I cant wait for Rock, Austin, Brock, DX's music to hit.


----------



## worchyld

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is the number of past Raw stars for Raw 1000 a ratings gimmick, a one-night thing; or is this for a longer storyline, such as playing into the rumors of Attitude era vs Current era we keep hearing about; or the Attitude era storyline only for the upcoming WWE game?

I'm hoping that something drastic happens and we have a strong storyline, and not just a ratings grab/gimmick. nWo? Heel Cena? Attitude era vs current era storyline? Anything's better than the content they have now.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> WWE Main Event Mafia? could be a good idea for since they are still pushing big names.
> But it will cost them in the long run...


I prefer a WWE World Elite

Chris Jericho- Canada
Wade Barrett- England
Alberto del Rio- Mexico
Drew McIntyre- Scottland
Antonio Cesaro- Switzerland
Leo Kruger- South Africa


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

One group of ppl I would love to see on are Raw would be the Mean Street Posse. Had one of the greatest themes and just represent attitude era lol. Excited for Raw tomorrow will watch it all, hopefully its a great show.


----------



## Brock

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



zep81 said:


> Anyone know what time it starts in the UK, in my TV guide it says 2.00-4.15 but isn't it on for three hours?


Think i just read it starts at 00:30 in the UK...


----------



## johncenaftw

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I thought it's today and then I realised it's not a PPV, it's freaking RAW...


----------



## hazuki

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



johncenaftw said:


> I thought it's today and then I realised it's not a PPV, it's freaking RAW...


Sure does have hype like a PPV


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Just one time, suck it up Vince, bring out Warrior!


----------



## CC91

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



zep81 said:


> Think i just read it starts at 00:30 in the UK...


It starts at 1am


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ryback vs Spirit Squad in a gauntlet match with Ziggler winning at the end


----------



## Brock

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



CC91 said:


> It starts at 1am


Thanks for the clarification mate (Y)


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Im surprised no one mentioned a possible Batista appereance.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Batista will probably be there. Not sure what role he could play though.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Batista-Mason Ryan feud?


----------



## EBB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I doubt Batista will be there, he has his MMA fight coming up


----------



## Zankman Jack

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I still hope that I see Angle/Steiner/Batista there.


----------



## dxbender

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

John Cena ‏@JohnCena
Stay put @WWEAJLee ill be there in 10min. May i recommend #50shadesofJohn its an exciting read. 



lol. WWE would never do it, but would have been funny if Cena crashed this wedding.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn Cena already showing interest In AJ... Can't deny golden boy...


----------



## AlbertoDelRio

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Massive" Angle Planned For Raw 1000, Set To Make History?

http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...y/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook

Many reports online are suggesting that Raw 1000 will end with a "Massive" angle on the lines of "The Nexus" and the "Punk Pipebomb".

It's said to end the Punk/Cena title match which is also set for the main event. 

Brock Lesnar, The Rock, The Undertaker, Triple H, Stone Cold, Vince McMahon, Kelly Kelly, Road Dogg, Lita, Jim Ross, Stephanie Mcmahon Are ALL Set to be apart of Raw 1000 which is tomorrow night.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



AlbertoDelRio said:


> "Massive" Angle Planned For Raw 1000, Set To Make History?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...y/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Many reports online are suggesting that Raw 1000 will end with a "Massive" angle on the lines of "The Nexus" and the "Punk Pipebomb".
> 
> It's said to end the Punk/Cena title match which is also set for the main event.
> 
> Brock Lesnar, The Rock, The Undertaker, Triple H, Stone Cold, Vince McMahon, Kelly Kelly, Road Dogg, Lita, Jim Ross, Stephanie Mcmahon Are ALL Set to be apart of Raw 1000 which is tomorrow night.


Nice sig.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



AlbertoDelRio said:


> "Massive" Angle Planned For Raw 1000, Set To Make History?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...y/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Many reports online are suggesting that Raw 1000 will end with a "Massive" angle on the lines of "The Nexus" and the "Punk Pipebomb".
> 
> It's said to end the Punk/Cena title match which is also set for the main event.
> 
> Brock Lesnar, The Rock, The Undertaker, Triple H, Stone Cold, Vince McMahon, Kelly Kelly, Road Dogg, Lita, Jim Ross, Stephanie Mcmahon Are ALL Set to be apart of Raw 1000 which is tomorrow night.


Replace Kelly Kelly with Batista/Angle/Steiner, or, heck, even Flair or someone, and I'll be happy. ;D


----------



## hazuki

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:mark:


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

My guess is the Raw 1,000 will feature mainly just Nostalgia for the majority of it! don't think it will be used to massively start a new storyline. Just the lesnar Trips fight will be confirmed and SuperCena will be the new champ (yay) 

Think people need to watch tomorrow as an enjoyable ride rather that a ground-breaking storyline development


----------



## StarzNBarz

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nexus coming back!?!?!


----------



## hazuki

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



StarzNBarz said:


> Nexus coming back!?!?!


They said something the along of Nexus storyline. Like something impactful like their debut.


----------



## Dirk Diggler

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



AlbertoDelRio said:


> Brock Lesnar, The Rock, The Undertaker, Triple H, Stone Cold, Vince McMahon, *Kelly Kelly*, Road Dogg, Lita, Jim Ross, Stephanie Mcmahon Are ALL Set to be apart of Raw 1000 which is tomorrow night.


Kelly Kelly looks totally out of place in that list of people :lol


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If it something like nexus making an impactful debut, shouldn't Ambrose be a consideration for this big angle?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> Stay put @WWEAJLee ill be there in 10min. May i recommend #50shadesofJohn its an exciting read.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. WWE would never do it, but would have been funny if Cena crashed this wedding.


Do it WWE.


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Damn Cena already showing interest In AJ... Can't deny golden boy...


Man, that cunt better dont touch AJ.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is he still married?


----------



## D.M.N.

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

One idea I just had, how about having 'Across the Nation', 'Burn it to the Ground' and 'Thorn in Your Eye' to start each of the three hours on Monday with pyro at the start of each hour?


----------



## hazuki

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



StarzNBarz said:


> Nexus coming back!?!?!





Warrior said:


> Is he still married?


Nope.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If WWE doesn't deliver a great show tommorow, this could possibly go down as the biggest failure in the WWE. I can't wait for the show. But I'm definitely not Going on here during the show, this place will drive me nuts lol. I can't wait to see all the legends. I'm hoping for this huge angle to be awesome(if there is one) would be sick if Ambrose came to the ring after Punk Cena match and just destroys them, and makes his mark. But I hope we all get a very enjoyable show tommorow night!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I literally cannot wait


----------



## Mainboy

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Really looking forward to it. It would be absoutley PLEASING if Cena lost tomorrow night and Punk wins.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk to win clean....

Yeah right.

But he should retain.


----------



## pburrows92

*New Title*

Seen a few places that a new design for a title is coming on raw 1000...
If true which title? (Must be WWE title)


----------



## will94

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk will retain. It won't be clean, but he'll retain.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: New Title*

Hat will more than likely be the Spinner belt.


----------



## Oakue

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk beating Cena clean on the 1000th episode of Raw would be just about as shocking as my dog talking.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*










I can see it happening , it's gonna be epic ..


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Im staying away from the internet tomorrow when RAW starts. Gonna watch strictly as a fan and not be surrounded by a bunch of bitching.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Im staying away from the internet tomorrow when RAW starts. Gonna watch strictly as a fan and not be surrounded by a bunch of bitching.


Same, besides the forum will crash every time something happens.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope the show is good because judging by the comments you guys are really looking forward to this.
If it ends up not living up to the hype, some of you will get very disappointed.

Personally a solid episode of RAW is good enough for me, small steps in the right direction... it's all I ask.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> I hope the show is good because judging by the comments you guys are really looking forward to this.
> If it ends up not living up to the hype, some of you will get very disappointed.
> 
> Personally a solid episode of RAW is good enough for me, small steps in the right direction... it's all I ask.


I understand what you're saying. But I can't accept solid for a show of this importance and hype. WWE needs to deliver a great show.


----------



## zkorejo

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heyy look.. Cena leeching off(oops, I mean helping young talent) someone who just got famous.


----------



## captainamerica88

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I Hope that the most intimidating men in the history sports entertainment appear


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: New Title*

If anything, it'd be the replacement for the WWE title which, if those pictures posted a while back are anything to go by, is fucking dreadful so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Shazayum

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Gonna miss most of the show, this is one show I won't read the spoilers for before watching.


----------



## Oakue

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'll watch it on DVR after it airs. I'm just hoping I actually have to put aside 2- 2 1/2 hours to watch it. Usually I can watch Raw in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: New Title*

I hope that either was fake or unfinished. It looked like a gold candy wrapper.


----------



## RDEvans

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope Ambrose debuts at Raw 1000 by attacking FOley , Regal or crashing the wedding. By the way will its be a full DX Reunion ( Xpac, Road dogg, gunn, hbk , and HHH) or just the usual HHH and HBK reunion cuz a full dx reunion would be awesome


----------



## pburrows92

*Re: New Title*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> If anything, it'd be the replacement for the WWE title which, if those pictures posted a while back are anything to go by, is fucking dreadful so I'm looking forward to that.


I never saw the early post with pictures. How bad was it?
If anything i'd like a similar title to either the WWF title or the undisputed title but I really hate that spinning thing


----------



## Marv95

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Werb-Jericho said:


> My guess is the Raw 1,000 will feature mainly just Nostalgia for the majority of it! don't think it will be used to massively start a new storyline. Just the lesnar Trips fight will be confirmed and SuperCena will be the new champ (yay)
> 
> Think people need to watch tomorrow as an enjoyable ride rather that a ground-breaking storyline development


I don't doubt it'll be a fun enjoyable show that I'm looking forward to and maybe at worst the 2nd best Raw of the year, but if they don't give me a good reason to get me excited for Raw 1001 and onward(and Summerslam and maybe SD) then it's not gonna matter. Aftermath is gonna be important. They NEED to make a statement and hopefully signal a change in direction.


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Its like the whole Smackdown Here Comes the Pain roster! Omdayz


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't know if it was posted but in the UFC PPV last night, a fighter came out to Bret Hart's theme, got a huge reaction from the crowd. Then they showed Bret on TV and the crowd gave him a big ovation. Every time an old school wrestler comes to UFC shows the crowd respects them because most of them were pro wrestling fans 10-15 years ago. Happened with Rock, Hogan, Goldberg, Austin etc 

Bret also accompanied a fighter to the Octagon.


----------



## zkorejo

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yea whole HCTP roster minus Hogan, Hall and Goldberg.


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: New Title*

If it does happen, I hope it's not the design that was leaked a while back. That was terrible.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

*Re: New Title*

Highly assume its WWE title, HIGHLY think its not divas title, I know we are going into a new era but the WWE still enjoys making a mockery of the women.


----------



## truk83

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena, and Punk won't end clean for either man. Yes, I can see Punk losing his title, and then The Rock challenging Cena at Summer Slam. You all have to remember that even if Punk loses, he still gets a rematch. Should Cena win he goes one on one with The Rock, and I think I could see Punk as the special guest referee in that match. As for who, or what costs Punk the title tomorrow on Raw is the question. Honestly just the sound of The Rock's music distracts both men, but Cena nails the still distracted champion Punk whom he hits with the F'U.

Punk demands his rematch to HHH be at Summer Slam, but he is told no. Even more of a salt on the wound type move is that HHH makes Punk the special guest referee in that match, and then tells Punk that he gets his title shot versus the winner. HHH is straight up with Punk, and explains to him that he will get his title shot because it's in the "rematch clause", but he has to be patient with HHH whom is trying to run a "Business" in which pays both men including Punk very well. Punk for once in his life can't argue that, and swears to HHH that he will call the match down the middle. 

This all sets up the possibility that it could be The Rock vs CM Punk after Summer Slam, but I doubt that will happen. I could see Cena defeating The Rock after some questionable decisions by Punk. If Cena loses they could say that Punk loses his rematch clause, and then Cena still has a chance for his rematch should he lose the WWE title to The Rock. In essence Cena has to win in order for Punk's rematch to hold up. All this build leads to a stellar match, and hopefully they could pull off just a tiny portion of the emotion in the HBK/HHH/Taker match this past Mania.

In terms of Goldberg returning I would think his return would be awesome, and I wouldn't mind him challenging The Undertaker, and Wrestlemania. People in the wrestling world still find Goldberg to be a hot topic no matter what. Granted these are just rumors, most didn't believe Brock would ever come back either, and he did. I have said many times in the past that this is the last great Wrestle Mania match left. Screw Austin/Punk, Cena/Rock, or even Sting/Taker. Goldberg was known for his "streak", and it's almost perfect for Vince to prove that Taker's streak means more by having Goldberg job out to The Undertaker.

Isn't it obvious that HBK will more than likely be fed to Brock Lesnar? Not on purpose, but instead by accident before the show even starts. The music hits with backstage events. HHH at the side of HBK in an ambulance heading off to the hospital. Obviously, it's Lesnar who is behind all of it, and it is later revealed that Vince was behind this the whole time. That would be at the end of the show with Heyman being announced by McMahon that he is the new General Manager of both shows. The whole HBK thing will start the show. This story line alone will be what those were calling "the big summer angle."

I'm not a big fan of Wrestling Wedding's, but I would guess like others have already suggested that Kane would probably interfere. This explains why he was involved in the CM Punk, and Bryan feud. I'm not a huge fan of Kane either, but since Bryan is that good I will probably pay attention for a second, or two. If the WWE were creative they would give us some sort of other swerve. Because you know Lawler, or Cole is going to be just so shocked to see Kane come out. Honestly, I wouldn't mind seeing The Miz come out because this is exactly the type of shit a heel like Miz would do. Kane does nothing at this point, and I think The Miz starting a feud again with Bryan is perfect with the history these two men have. AJ turns heel finally, and joins The Miz.

Other than this I would hope that the WWE would give us fresh angles, story lines, and shock television. This has to be a turning point for the WWE right now. One thousand shows as they have stressed is a big deal. Their main angles seem very obvious right now, and I would hope that other parts of the show provide a sense nostalgia blended with a solid shot at the glimpse of the future. Would I love to see Ambrose debut? Yes. However, if they aren't careful he could be out shined by several stars so much more "known", and celebrated than he ever was. He better do something big, and it better involve Mick Foley.


----------



## Alim

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> I don't know if it was posted but in the UFC PPV last night, a fighter came out to Bret Hart's theme, got a huge reaction from the crowd. Then they showed Bret on TV and the crowd gave him a big ovation. Every time an old school wrestler comes to UFC shows the crowd respects them because most of them were pro wrestling fans 10-15 years ago. Happened with Rock, Hogan, Goldberg, Austin etc
> 
> Bret also accompanied a fighter to the Octagon.


That's because the show was in Calgary last night, Bret's hometown


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Can anyone see after the Cena/Punk match the rock come out about to confront whoever the winner is and then outta nowhere the lights dim, taker chokeslams/tombstones the rock??


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I know, I was talking in general. Still nice to see Bret there getting a big ovation from the old school audience who was probably there in 97. 

What a horrible UFC it was BTW.


----------



## mcc4374

*Re: New Title*

Tried posting pic of leaked title image but it's not letting me...

Search "new WWE title leak" on google and try bleacher report.

Take it with a pinch of salt and pray its a fake.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Im staying away from the internet tomorrow when RAW starts. Gonna watch strictly as a fan and not be surrounded by a bunch of bitching.


Me too, as I always do, but this time, I am literally forced to because my 1 hour delay. lol So I probably won't discuss with peeps until the next day.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: New Title*

I would say that there is a 50/50 chance a new WWE title belt will be introduced on RAW 1000.
It just makes so much sense for it to be introduced at what could be the beginning of a new era 1000 and onwards.

CM Punk Vs John Cena - Summerslam for the first to be the holder of the new title.

Also think how great if we tune in tomorrow and the show starts with a new signature.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*

From the following list what would you prefer to see at WWE if you had to choose. And not a combination of options.

Its probably unlikely we will get any of the following yet definitely within the realms of possibility and would be a logical time to introduce one.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*

Punk winning clean. But from the list, a new WWE title. However, if it's the design that leaked a few months ago, then I will gladly like to see the spinner stick around.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: New Title*

it’s about 20 pounds heavier than the current spinner belt


----------



## Ignoramus

*Re: What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*

Punk winning clean, obviously, which would boost his character tremendously. And yeah, that new belt design, whatever it may be because I don't really know what the guy above me is talking about, just not the spinner belt.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*

im saying new set, but really i want a, new set, new intro video, new music and a new title. Have everything redone make this a new start, theres no better time to have one then on the 1000th show


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*

Cena turning heel. That obviously wont happen, so I'll go for the following stuff:

1. Memorable segments with Stone Cold, The Rock and other legends.
2. Hopefully an updated Raw with new theme and all of that.
3. CM Punk finally losing the title.


----------



## Nabz™

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anyone think John Morrison might appear? he's been in good relation with wwe, and he recently appeared on ryders youtube show


----------



## Finlay24

*Re: What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*

None of the above. I just want to see a fun, entertaining, compelling, and not totally predictable 3 hours of TV. A 1000 episode anniversary special should be a grand spectacle so I hope for once WWE do it big and do it right. I've been a fan all of my life. I've stuck with WWE through the great times and the borderline unwatchable times and have seen just about every episode of Raw. This Monday's show should be one of the more memorable episodes.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*

Out of the list deffo a WWE title, just as long as its a cool one. Given the WWE's recent track record on new titles, I don't hold much hope for the new one when it finally comes.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: New Title*



pburrows92 said:


> I never saw the early post with pictures. How bad was it?
> If anything i'd like a similar title to either the WWF title or the undisputed title but I really hate that spinning thing


Here's the abomination:










Also I think someone did this mock-up of what it might look like (taken from google image search of course). Looks better but it's still _so fucking lazy._


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*

All of the above


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*

WWE should give us new music, a new belt and a new set. No questions about it.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Me too, as I always do, but this time, I am literally forced to because my 1 hour delay. lol So I probably won't discuss with peeps until the next day.


Hey bro, does it start at 9:15 on the score?

Better to find a good quality stream in that case.


----------



## Korvin

*Re: What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*



Warrior said:


> WWE should give us new music, a new belt and a new set. No questions about it.


Agreed. IF I had to pick just one, it would be a new belt design. They have already changed the set and music since the belt design was changed. It is just WAY overdue.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*

New Belt. New music. Punk winning, unless somehow Stone Cold costs him the match. Gangrel and legends other than Jim Duggan and Sgt. Slaughter


----------



## totoyotube

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

10 bucks says hornswaggle will return with the DX segment


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*

Rock/Austin solid promo, just give those two solid 20 minutes to go out there and rant on the future generation and call them out.

That's all I want!!


----------



## StanStansky

*Re: What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*

To me, getting rid of Nickleback and THE CHAMP IS HERE would be the greatest decision WWE has made in years.

Show-wise, I may stop watching if Cena wins/Punk wins due to interference. I wouldn't be surprised for a DQ ending to result in Cena being the irst person to fail a cash-in...because obviously there's no way anyone could beat him one-on-one. 

GIVE PUNK A CLEAN VICTORY OR JOHN CENA WILL NEVER LOSE AGAIN


----------



## TJC93

*Re: What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*



StanStansky said:


> To me, getting rid of Nickleback and *THE CHAMP IS HERE* would be the greatest decision WWE has made in years.
> 
> Show-wise, I may stop watching if Cena wins/Punk wins due to interference. I wouldn't be surprised for a DQ ending to result in Cena being the irst person to fail a cash-in...because obviously there's no way anyone could beat him one-on-one.
> 
> GIVE PUNK A CLEAN VICTORY OR JOHN CENA WILL NEVER LOSE AGAIN



After tomorrow night that's what we'll be hearing again.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

We're just 24 hours away from the biggest and most important Raw in history, just wondering what y'all are most looking forward to on the show?


----------



## mcc4374

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

Hopefully the beginning of this "big summer storyline" the WWE seems to have planned for some time.

Apart from that, CM Punk vs. John Cena will be very interesting to say the least.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

Probably the wedding, as I have no real idea of what's going to actually happen in it. I think a horde of legends will hobble down to the ring to stop it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

Punk defending against Cena. Although I don't know if that's looking forward to or looking forward to get it fucking over with.

Nothing else has been announced that I'm looking forward to. Austin appearance, assuming he makes it, which I doubt given the reports, and if he doesn't show up, this show is a failure regardless of anything else. JBL appearance, probably not happening. Ambrose debut, probably not happening. Sandow being Christian's IC title opponent, probably not happening. Barrett return, probably not happening. 

The only thing that's been announced is Punk vs Cena that I can claim some interest in. God, this show sounds like shit on paper.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

1. Stone Cold & The Rock and whatever they do.
2. Brock Lesnar/HHH/Paul Heyman segment.
3. Cena vs Punk with Cena hopefully winning.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

Based on the poll, HHH and Lesnar (if he's there in person)

And I would laugh if Cena didn't bring his briefcase out for the match so when he wins, Rock comes out and cashes in on him claiming whoever is in possession of the case technically owns it


----------



## sportsman10

The WWE Title match for the most part.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

Other.

Whatever the big Summer thing will be that might stretch to Survivor Series, if the rumors are true. If the big summer thing is related to the options on the poll then I guess I can live with that.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

Mr and Mrs GOATface.


----------



## The Storm

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

I wanna see what happens at AJ/D-Bryan's wedding


----------



## BTNH

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

The thought of Undertaker being there. Just because I have no idea what he can possibly do.

Stone Cold being there. But if he does anything PG I might just die in my sofa, it's bad enough he no longer sticks up the finger in his entrance.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*



> Sandow being Christian's IC title opponent


Sandow winning the IC Title on Raw 1000 would be a great spotlight for him and a potential launching point for his career, good idea I didn't even think of that. It's too bad they are bound to go with the lazy choice of Cody Rhodes with Christian retaining after the exact same match we've seen for the last 2 months.

I was gonna add "Potential Summer Angle" and "Potential Surprise Returns" to the poll but I thought I'd stick with things that have been confirmed. It's a shame Austin is probably going to be wasted in a segment with Heath Slater.


----------



## TJC93

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'd love for this 'big angle' to start with the show ending with someone in a pile of blood, signalling the end of PG. (Yes, it won't happen.)


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

Whatever the Rock does.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*

I doubt it, Cena's not winning.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

Anything that involves Daniel Bryan.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Jammy said:


> Anything that involves Daniel Bryan.


looks like you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Ryan Thunder

*7 Bold Predictions For RAW 1000*

This is my first thread, please don't kill me...
Also, I wouldn't consider this a RAW thread as it is more like a PPV.

RAW 1000 is tomorrow night, and I'm pretty pumped (though I know some aren't). I wanted to share 7 bold predictions with y'all.

1) Dean Ambrose finally debuts---and wins the Intercontinental Championship: Maybe it just seems like wishful thinking, but this would be a fantastic idea. Imagine if Christian called for an open challenge, and out comes Ambrose from the crowd! Ambrose and Christian have a solid match and Ambrose wins! Perfect way to build title prestige too!

2) A fatal-4-way tag team title match: Usos vs PTP vs Kofi and Truth vs Reks and Hawkins. Two heel teams, two face teams. And have PTP win; wtach for a Kofi turn on truth, turning Kofi heel and presumably launching him up the card to upper mid-card (hopefully), while ending Truth's career for the most part.

3) DX celebration interrupted by...: Brock Lesnar will come out and destroy someone; maybe HBK. Lesnar then says "At Summerslam. Here comes the pain" and out go the lights! Undertaker is in the ring and he points at Lesnar, cutthroats, and the segment ends. It's really an interesting idea.

4) The new GM: Well, looking at all the GM candidates...well, Heath Slater gets a match on RAW, right? Well have him lose to (insert legend here) then have the new GM come out and stun him! Problem solved.

5) Daniel Bryan and AJ have a wedding with no interruptions! (For once): It just seems logical to let these two become the power couple. Plus most of the IWC, I'm sure, thinks there will be interference. So what if Vince throws a swerve? A clean wedding; a resolution.

6) Dolph Ziggler cashes in: It's time. 1000th RAW, new World Champ. Sheamus will get beat down by someone and Ziggler'll steal a win and be champion.

7) Main-Event Madness: Cena vs Punk...well, let's see...have Cena win by DQ. Have the Rock attack Punk, setting up Punk vs Rock at Summerslam with Cena as the guest ref.

So what are your thoughts, WWE universe?


----------



## WPack911

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

Looking forward to the wedding the most for sure, some other huge stuff could happen sure, but of the stuff we know is happening it is the wedding for sure for me. Whatever happens during it I just hope AJ/Bryan come out a heel couple and don't break-up. 

I also really want to see the title match of course (please let Cena be the first to fail his MitB cash-in), and I really hope Rock comes out and starts talking about how he is gonna be WWE champ again to kick off that storyline off.

Oh and for the love of god please change the WWE Championship design, KILL THE SPINNINER once and for all!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The big angle is:










:lmao:lmao:lmao

Hopefully something related with heyman and punk.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: 7 Bold Predictions For RAW 1000*

Not bad and I'd really be pleased if everything (especially number 7) goes like this.

On second thought, seems like it would be better to have Ambrose involved with the DB & AJ wedding, maybe start a feud between them as I think a wedding segment should always have some bit of an interruption, showing that the segment had a pay off.


----------



## hazuki

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> I don't know if it was posted but in the UFC PPV last night, a fighter came out to Bret Hart's theme, got a huge reaction from the crowd. Then they showed Bret on TV and the crowd gave him a big ovation. Every time an old school wrestler comes to UFC shows the crowd respects them because most of them were pro wrestling fans 10-15 years ago. Happened with Rock, Hogan, Goldberg, Austin etc
> 
> Bret also accompanied a fighter to the Octagon.


Link?


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 7 Bold Predictions For RAW 1000*

As much as I would like him to make an appearance, I can't see Dean Ambrose being there yet. It's the biggest show in recent memory and I doubt Vince would want to put some of the focus on some guy who hardly anyone knows.


----------



## HMecabo

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

New belt design brought by Punk. Rock comes back, gets his shot at the WWE Championship. Wins. Cena cashes-in, beats The Rock. WWE finally puts the PG Era over the Attitude Era.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Not bad, but id love for the rock to come out and confront the champ at the end and outta nowhere the lights go out and taker tombstones rock setting up the main event for wrestlemania. The rock vs the undertaker. It may be a little unlikely but id love to see this.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Hey bro, does it start at 9:15 on the score?
> 
> Better to find a good quality stream in that case.


Yeah it's always gonna start at 9:15 on Raw, even though it starts an hour early now. I stopped watching Raw on the Score, have been streaming it for a couple years now, the Score is worthless compared to what it used to be a few years back. Not even Raw-wise I mean general programming and the people on it.


----------



## Hibachi

*Re: 7 Bold Predictions For RAW 1000*

I would be most pleased if any or all 7 of those things occurred.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Nabz™ said:


> Anyone think John Morrison might appear? he's been in good relation with wwe, and he recently appeared on ryders youtube show


I was thinking about this and it could be possible. Of course JoMo doesn't have to be under contract or anything to be on Ryder's show, but given that's on WWE's YouTube channel they could've easily said no to Ryder putting him on there. I think any sort of relevant alumni may show up if available.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: 7 Bold Predictions For RAW 1000*

1) Im pretty sure Christians opponents gonna be Bryan
2) Most likely...Idk about the results and ending though
3) I can see this
4) No way SCSA is gonna be GM
5) Hmm that would be cool I guess
6) I think poor Dolphs gonna be the first to fail on a cash in to be honest.
7) Why?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: New Title*

^^ Looks like a birth4ay cake. I'm for anything that makes it less bling bling which came about from Cena's early spinner belt.


----------



## Rated R™

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

There has to be a Rock/Austin promo...IN THE RING! 

It just has to happen.


----------



## Pro Royka

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*



Choke2Death said:


> 1. Stone Cold & The Rock and whatever they do.
> 2. Brock Lesnar/HHH/Paul Heyman segment.
> 3. *Cena vs Punk with Cena hopefully winning.*


Now tell me whats the point of Cena winning the match. Cena wins and then what? he will be in the mainevent and buries all the wrestlers, ls that what you want. I think Punk should win so that at least his reign have some credibility.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Sandow winning the IC Title on Raw 1000 would be a great spotlight for him and a potential launching point for his career, good idea I didn't even think of that. It's too bad they are bound to go with the lazy choice of Cody Rhodes with Christian retaining after the exact same match we've seen for the last 2 months.


Tell me about it. No fucks given. In fact, I'm betting Sandow won't even be on Raw 1000. He hasn't made an appearance so far, they seem committed to only using him on SmackDown. Lazy bastards. Lack of usage of real talent is by far the biggest problem in WWE today.

I'm a terrible Undertaker fan as well, I totally forgot about him making an appearance. That needs to happen, it looks like he's confirmed from what I've seen.



Choke2Death said:


> Cena vs Punk with Cena hopefully winning.


----------



## leon79

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Less then a day to go. Hyped


----------



## Bolts91

*Re: 7 Bold Predictions For RAW 1000*

I like your ideas, man.

#3 can set up so many great things and really take RAW out of it's "slump".

#5 and #7 I'd LOVE to see.

However, I don't know what's going on with the whole Ziggler/Sheamus thing. WWE sure is building Sheamus up as the next "super human"


----------



## Billy Kidman

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> There has to be a Rock/Austin promo...IN THE RING!
> 
> It just has to happen.


...or another backstage promo between Austin and Punk teasing a possible match at Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## Chan Hung

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Take this with a _grain_ of salt....as i copied and pasted this info from other websites....



> Credit: PW Torch, 1wrestling-
> 
> Here is a list of wrestlers who have been spotted in the MO area and or been rumored /confirmed to show up at tomorrow's big Raw event: Steve Austin, The Rock, The Undertaker, Shane McMahon, HBK, Mick Foley, John "Bradshaw" Layfield, Edge, Scott Hall, Jake Roberts, Steve Blackman, Jimmy Snuka, Ken Shamrock, Roddy Piper, Chyna, Val Venis, Dusty Rhodes, Sean Waltman (XPAC), Brian Gerard James (Road Dogg),Monty Sopp (Billy Gunn), Brooklyn Brawler, The Bushwhackers, Kamala, Sgt.Slaughter, Trish Stratus, Lita, Sable, Paul Bearer, Rikishi, Sid, Vader, Ted Dibiase and Virgil, Diamond Dallas Page, Arn Anderson, Dean Malenko


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: New Title*

Punk's pretty much confirmed a new one. I'm banking on him introducing it early on tomorrow night.


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: 7 Bold Predictions For RAW 1000*



Ryan Thunder said:


> 3) DX celebration interrupted by...: Brock Lesnar will come out and destroy someone; maybe HBK. Lesnar then says "At Summerslam. Here comes the pain" and out go the lights! Undertaker is in the ring and he points at Lesnar, cutthroats, and the segment ends. It's really an interesting idea.


I can envision Lesnar coming out and calling out HHH because I doubt Triple H has more than 2 appearances with everything that's going on. (AJ/Bryan wedding, Christian defending his Title, Cena/Punk, The Rock returning, etc)

Seeing The Undertaker stare down Lesnar would be great. Not sure if they've resolved past issues though. Good idea nonetheless.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I would mark so hard for Shane O Mac.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Take this with a _grain_ of salt....as i copied and pasted this info from other websites....


I doubt Scott Hall is there and I can't see Kamala being there considering he's missing a leg.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Take this with a _grain_ of salt....as i copied and pasted this info from other websites....


Shane O'Mac and Scott Hall holy fuck.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

Rock and the Lesnar-HHH angle with the big fat Walrus


----------



## Medo

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

_*Shawn Michaels, so the return of DX.*_


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*

Went for other because I want to know what the big "summer" angle is this year, and it's blatantly going to kick off at the end of RAW.


----------



## Chan Hung

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Mister Excitement said:


> I doubt Scott Hall is there and I can't see Kamala being there considering he's missing a leg.


 Some of them may be backstage and not on tv, while others may not even be there, but it would be nice to see a lot of those mentioned


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Hey bro, does it start at 9:15 on the score?
> 
> Better to find a good quality stream in that case.


Yeah, I would stream it, but my connection isn't the best and would just make the watching experience annoying. So I am just gonna watch it on the TV.


----------



## Green Light

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yeah unfortunately the only way I can see Scott Hall being in the area is if he got lost looking for the liquor store, sad but true. And yeah, Shane O' Mac :mark: 

I'm actually looking forward to this, should be the best Raw in years. Shit just give me an in-ring promo with Austin and Rock and I'll be happy


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: New Title*



SpeedStick said:


> it’s about 20 pounds heavier than the current spinner belt


lol its an exaggeration. The spinner is 25 pounds, no way the WWE would have a guy lug around a 50 fucking pound belt bro.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I would absolutely lose my shit if Ken Shamrock came out.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*

Cena losing clean. New belt. 

or..

Cena heel turn.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: What would you like to see the most from RAW 1000?*

New set. Current one is so stale. Always a risk though that any new set will be even worse.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAMN Scott Hall and Shane O? :shocked::mark::shocked::mark: I can only hope.


----------



## Oakue

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Poor Heath Slater. That dude is going to get his ass kicked like 75 times tomorrow night.

I can actually envision a scenario where it's like an assembly line. They come out one by one and do their finisher on him culminating in a beer bath and 14 stunners from Austin.

And I hope Shane dives off the tron for old times sake.


----------



## nba2k10

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn If Scott Hall is there, Idk know if i'm going to make it through first half hour of raw


----------



## Oakue

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I think I'll believe it when I see it in regards to Scott Hall. The guy may pass out at anytime, including while he's out there in the ring.


----------



## michiganct

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Before I go on with my predictions/wish list, people need to SHUT up about Dean Ambrose. My lord.

1) Keep Austin at the end. That's it. A stunner on Punk after the main event and some beers as Raw celebrates 1000.

2) Rock talks shit about being the biggest legend, Mr. Wrestlemania cause he defeated Hogan, Austin, and Cena. He gets confronted by none other than Undertaker in a big time surprise and that's who Undertaker has to defeat to hit 20. Both of them are off TV a lot, they've never faced at Wrestle mania, works out perfect. PLEASE.

3) Kane crashes wedding cause I always thought it was Kane and AJ anyway.

4) GM? - Flair or Heyman.

5) Heath Slater Legend? - I want it to be Razor Ramon (a surprisingly healthy looking one). My guess is Warrior or Flair. Wishful thinking..... If TNA did allow some of their guys, I was thinking a surprise from Hulk Hogan after Hogan confronts Flair who gets announced as GM or Slater squash(My prediction). But thing in a twist, TNA only allows this because Aces and Eights ALSO show up and beat the shit out of Hogan, which givers TNA big time advertising.

6) In a surprise twist, New Age Outlaws win the tag titles only to be jumped by Brock Lesner. He gets chased out of ring by HHH. Match is on.

7) Ryback squashes someone. Matt Morgan confronts him. Then Batista comes out claiming he's the biggest bad ass. Then Goldberg. fatal 4 way.

8) Cena and Punk, double countout due to Big Show. Sets up a 3 way match, next Raw.


----------



## rockymark94

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



michiganct said:


> Before I go on with my predictions/wish list, people need to SHUT up about Dean Ambrose. My lord.
> 
> 1) Keep Austin at the end. That's it. A stunner on Punk after the main event and some beers as Raw celebrates 1000.
> 
> 2) Rock talks shit about being the biggest legend, Mr. Wrestlemania cause he defeated Hogan, Austin, and Cena. He gets confronted by none other than Undertaker in a big time surprise and that's who Undertaker has to defeat to hit 20. Both of them are off TV a lot, they've never faced at Wrestle mania, works out perfect. PLEASE.
> 
> 3) Kane crashes wedding cause I always thought it was Kane and AJ anyway.
> 
> 4) GM? - Flair or Heyman.
> 
> 5) Heath Slater Legend? - I want it to be Razor Ramon (a surprisingly healthy looking one). My guess is Warrior or Flair. Wishful thinking..... If TNA did allow some of their guys, I was thinking a surprise from Hulk Hogan after Hogan confronts Flair who gets announced as GM or Slater squash(My prediction). But thing in a twist, TNA only allows this because Aces and Eights ALSO show up and beat the shit out of Hogan, which givers TNA big time advertising.
> 
> 6) In a surprise twist, New Age Outlaws win the tag titles only to be jumped by Brock Lesner. He gets chased out of ring by HHH. Match is on.
> 
> 7) Ryback squashes someone. Matt Morgan confronts him. Then Batista comes out claiming he's the biggest bad ass. Then Goldberg. fatal 4 way.
> 
> 8) *Cena and Punk, double countout due to Big Show. Sets up a 3 way match, next Raw.*


 This is the type of shit that you would book for an episode so important?


----------



## michiganct

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



rockymark94 said:


> This is the type of shit that you would book for an episode so important?


Well considering it ends with a Rock promo and Steve Austin stunner, I would have no problem with that finish. I really don't think title switch hands and I really don't think either guys lose.


----------



## deadman18

I hope Brock doesn't have another "feeling" promo.


----------



## Oakue

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

A double count out because of the freaking Big Show to end one of the more important events in recent WWE memory...is actually quite likely with the 2012 version of Vince McMahon and his merry team of bookers.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*



legendkiller316 said:


> Went for other because I want to know what the big "summer" angle is this year, and it's blatantly going to kick off at the end of RAW.


Don't have such high expectations...you will be disappointed.


----------



## Oakue

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Part of me thinks that too. The "big summer angle" that "you'll all be talking about" to "user in a new era" will be Cena winning the title and getting a new crappy belt.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TJTheGr81 said:


> I would absolutely lose my shit if Ken Shamrock came out.


Shamrock/Blackman Lion's Den Match Part II. (Y)


----------



## Ubereem

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

sunny will return to the locker room for one night only.


Free blow jobs for all wrestlers


----------



## rockymark94

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



michiganct said:


> Well considering it ends with a Rock promo and Steve Austin stunner, I would have no problem with that finish. I really don't think title switch hands and I really don't think either guys lose.


It wouldn't make sense for the rock to cut a Mr Wrestlemania promo & Undertaker to come out considering The Rock wants to become the WWE champion.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"These guys are the guys who over the last 10-15 years have been carrying
the show, they've been the superstars, they've gone on to bigger and
better things, and they're an attraction. They're a draw. You'd be dumb
to say you didn't want to see what they're gonna do. They're taking my
spot theoretically and I wanna see what they're gonna do. All I can do
is go out there and do my best and work harder than everyone else, stay
outspoken, not change, and do everything, so those other 320 days a year
when I'm out there I let everybody know that this is gonna be the next
guy.

From Dolph. Love this guy's mentality on this situation. He gets it. No crying, moaning about his spot at all. He understands 100%.


----------



## rockymark94

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TheF1BOB said:


> Shamrock/Blackman Lion's Den Match Part II. (Y)


Remember when they had the match in the parking lot.


----------



## michiganct

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



rockymark94 said:


> It wouldn't make sense for the rock to cut a Mr Wrestlemania promo & Undertaker to come out considering The Rock wants to become the WWE champion.


Well of course he wants to but that's no good for WWE. Rock vs. Undertaker is a bigger sell.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



rockymark94 said:


> Remember when they had the match in the parking lot.


Yeah, The Iron Circle match from Fully Loaded 99. That was BOSS. 

Still got them on good ol' VHS haha.


----------



## rockymark94

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



michiganct said:


> Well of course he wants to but that's no good for WWE. Rock vs. Undertaker is a bigger sell.


Rock vs Lesnar II for the wwe title
Cena vs Taker
and maybe throw in the Punk/Austin match and I could see them doing 1.5-1.8 million buys.


----------



## rockymark94

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TheF1BOB said:


> Yeah, The Iron Circle match from Fully Loaded 99. That was BOSS.
> 
> Still got them on good ol' VHS haha.


Did you see the Ken Shamrock/Owen Hart match that happened in the Hart dungeon.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



rockymark94 said:


> Did you see the Ken Shamrock/Owen Hart match that happened in the Hart dungeon.


Again, another cool match. Loved the MMA feel to it. Deffo better than anything what the WWE produce these days, that's for damn sure. Be cool to see something of that caliber at Raw 1000 but highly unlikely sadly.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*



Pro Royka said:


> Now tell me whats the point of Cena winning the match. Cena wins and then what? he will be in the mainevent and buries all the wrestlers, ls that what you want. I think Punk should win so that at least his reign have some credibility.


The sooner Punk's boring title reign ends, the better.


----------



## Kenny

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

am i right in thinking this starts in 20 hours and 30 minutes?

(im from australia, raw usually starts 11am here, 3 hour special would make it start earlier right?)


----------



## dxbender

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Seems like even at this time of day, people are at the airport, just waiting for "spoilers" by trying to find all the WWE stars to see who's gonna be a Raw1000


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shamrock and Blackman had a great program in 1999, they started a slow build with Blackman just randomly attacking Shamrock everywhere and then leaving the building without saying a word. Then they booked them in crazy matches and they're both legit guys so it was great to see them working together. Although Shamrock's biggest program is Rock in 98. Blackman was one of the most memorable Hardcore champions of all time. Would be awesome to see them on RAW.


----------



## rockymark94

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> Shamrock and Blackman had a great program in 1999, they started a slow build with Blackman just randomly attacking Shamrock everywhere and then leaving the building without saying a word. Then they booked them in crazy matches and they're both legit guys so it was great to see them working together. Although Shamrock's biggest program is Rock in 98. Blackman was one of the most memorable Hardcore champions of all time. Would be awesome to see them on RAW.


1999 had fucking amazing storylines and segments that developed the characters personas beyond what we see in the ring. Instead now we get the same backstage interview with Josh matthews and no segments that expand across the arena like lockerroom brawls,etc.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I think Blackman was hired by Vince McMahon to beat up Ken Shamrock.


----------



## dxbender

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

By the sounds of it, there's 1 really strange person at the airport, basically stalking the WWE stars.


----------



## Brock L

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

1999 was the single greatest year ever for the industry.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*



Choke2Death said:


> The sooner Punk's boring title reign ends, the better.


And the sooner Cena's even MORE boring title reign can begin, the better!


----------



## Clique

*1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*Attention:* _Do *not* post spoilers in this thread. Use the other thread to post and talk about spoilers. We will have our live discussion here._













> Raw 1,000 is officially upon us, and the stakes have never been higher for everyone involved. Brock Lesnar will return to a WWE ring to answer Triple H’s SummerSlam challenge in person, likely with his devilish mouthpiece, Paul Heyman, in tow. The Rock will also make his grand return for the first time since April 2, and will probably have a few words for the WWE Champion … which may end up being a different Superstar at the end of the night since John Cena has stated he’ll cash in his Money in the Bank WWE Championship Match contract on the embattled CM Punk before the night is out. Oh, and by the way, Raw is three hours, starting at 8/7 CT, not just this Monday but every Monday from now on! Here are five things to look forward to on this historic night.











*WWE Championship Money In The Bank Cash-In
John Cena vs. CM Punk*



> John Cena is coming for CM Punk. The Cenation leader gave his solemn vow last week to the WWE Universe that he would redeem the coveted Money in the Bank contract against The Second City Saint for a one-on-one opportunity at Punk’s WWE Championship on Raw 1,000. Apart from the odd twist of fate this represents for Punk himself (he’s a two-time Money in the Bank winner and twice cashed it in on vulnerable foes to abscond with the World Heavyweight Championship), this also presents the possibility for Cena to reignite his rivalry with The Rock, only with the consequences elevated to new heights by the wrinkle of the WWE Title. Money in the Bank history is on Cena’s side, but he has yet to defeat Punk for the title since losing it to him at last year’s Money in the Bank. Which Superstar will win out when the big one is on the line?














> After WWE COO Triple H challenged Brock Lesnar to a match at SummerSlam, Lesnar's legal representative Paul Heyman returned to Raw to inform the WWE Universe that his client would not agree to fight. Refusing to take "no" for an answer, The Game knocked out Heyman after he insulted Triple H's wife, Stephanie McMahon.
> 
> Two weeks later, Heyman appeared live via satellite on Raw SuperShow and revealed that Lesnar would respond to Triple H's challenge on the 1,000th episode of Raw.
> 
> When Lesnar comes to Raw 1,000, it will be nearly three months since he shockingly attacked Triple H and broke The Game's arm. What will his live response be to The King of Kings? Will he agree to settle the score between himself and Triple H at the 25th installment of SummerSlam?
> 
> D-Generation X will kick off the show at 8/7 CT with an official reunion that’ll likely leave the WWE Universe rolling in the aisles. Triple H and Shawn Michaels still pal around now and then in the ring together, but this is the first time they’ll officially appear under the DX banner in a long time. Expect hijinks to ensue … unless Brock Lesnar has other plans in store for the beloved duo’s homecoming party.












*Daniel Bryan & AJ's Wedding*



> *Just say "YES!"*
> 
> Daniel Bryan and AJ are getting hitched, and while the denizens of the WWE Universe had a surprising amount of well-wishes for the controversial couple, we’re not entirely convinced that there isn’t something fishy going on here. Bryan is a good many things, but a sentimentalist he is not, and AJ’s moods change with the wind these days. Plus, was it just us or did Kane and AJ share another one of those “moments” on SmackDown that The Big Red Monster said he was trying to avoid. Kane has an “eventful” history regarding weddings on Raw; will he add this one to his list of matrimonial mayhem? Or will the nuptials go off without a hitch for once?​











*A new Raw General Manager will be named*



> Raw’s power structure has been in a state of flux in the weeks since John Laurinaitis met his ignominious end at No Way Out. The Raw brand has been under the supervision of Mick Foley, Vickie Guerrero and the Anonymous General Manager, who was revealed to be Hornswoggle. But come Raw 1,000, a new head honcho will be named, and the WWE Universe has no idea who it’s going to be. Will it be any of the previous interim candidates? Perhaps a unified WWE under Teddy Long? Or will the grassroots campaign to install William Regal as Raw GM lift off and usher the red brand into its new era?














> In a poll during last Monday's live Raw broadcast, the WWE Universe voted on which championship should be defended on the historic 1,000th episode of Raw. In a tight race, the WWE Universe chose Intercontinental Champion Christian to defend his title. Who will he face?














> FINALLY … The Rock will come back to Raw on the 1,000th episode, and he’ll likely have some important business on his mind. When last we saw him, The Great One dropped the bombshell that he intended to reclaim the WWE Championship in the next phase of his comeback, and he’s already said via Twitter that he’ll be addressing that goal before the assembled WWE Universe on Raw 1,000. Which means a confrontation between The People’s Champion and CM Punk isn’t entirely out of the realm of possibility.


Source: wwe.com



_What legend do you want to see Heath Slater face next?_








_Nostalgists & newbies check this out:_


----------



## Maveo

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

FIRST POST YES!

:yes


----------



## Billy Kidman

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

For the first time in years, I'm going to shut off my brain and just enjoy being a wrestling fan tomorrow.

It's going to be nice.


----------



## dxbender

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Billy Kidman said:


> For the first time in years, I'm going to shut off my brain and just enjoy being a wrestling fan tomorrow.
> 
> It's going to be nice.


As long as it's not a useless segment like a Kelly Kelly-Eve match(which ends with no interruption or anything), I'll try my hardest to enjoy every moment of it(I prob will without even trying lol)



The middle pic between Teddy-Vickie in the GM pic...it looks like Sting! lol


Can't wait for the show! Could be best show in Raw history!


----------



## Shazayum

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm very excited, a lot to look forward too. However, that also means there's a lot to be disappointed with. I'll be optimistic.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



rockymark94 said:


> 1999 had fucking amazing storylines and segments that developed the characters personas beyond what we see in the ring. Instead now we get the same backstage interview with Josh matthews and no segments that expand across the arena like lockerroom brawls,etc.


No doubt. That's why 1999 is the best TV year of all time IMO. All the awesome Russo style skits and brawls in the street/bars/backstage/parking lot along with top class performers to deliver them perfectly. Just like Bischoff's mentality with Nitro. Always wanted to take the show to different locations to make it more fresh and interesting. The complete opposite from the definition of bland that is the WWE product in the last few years.

Another example is the great Henry/D'Lo program in 99, Henry needed to lose to weight but is also addicted to sex so they did all the outside segments with D'Lo taking him to run and to eat healthier. After that Henry doesn't care and turns on D'Lo, he took a car and drove to a strip club to attack Henry lol. All that investment for a mid card angle. Good times. 


















Henry and D'Lo were gold at that time. Awesome chemistry.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> By the sounds of it, there's 1 really strange person at the airport, basically stalking the WWE stars.


I wonder if it was that guy who posted what hotel they stay at the other day, lol.


----------



## Leechmaster

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TJC93 said:


> I'd love for this 'big angle' to start with the show ending with someone in a pile of blood, signalling the end of PG. (Yes, it won't happen.)


Why are people fixated on blood?

It's superficial and unnecessary, IMO. 

Funny, I grew up with the Attitude era but have no desire to see blood or old wrestlers in the ring.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I cannot wait for this show. Hopefully t delivers and we all have a great show to watch. I won't be in this tread during raw though tommorow. It's going to crash every 5 mins and well, don't want any negativity ruining this show for me. Hope everyone has a good time!


----------



## Leechmaster

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> I know, I was talking in general. Still nice to see Bret there getting a big ovation from the old school audience who was probably there in 97.
> 
> What a horrible UFC it was BTW.


No, it was because they were in Calgary. 

All the MMA forums I read contain large fanbases that bash WWE...including some of the ridiculous crap that went on during the Attitude era.


----------



## Bullydully

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Can't wait for Raw for the first time in a long time.


----------



## omaroo

Could be one of the greatest raws of all time. Hope wwe don't let me down as usual.


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## WoWoWoKID

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I maybe going crazy but have a feeling John Cena vs CM Punk will be match of the year...but ask me again in the morning, when I'm not high.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Expecting this to suck ass. You can't count on WWE for a damn thing. Maybe they'll remember who they used to be for once.

Austin and JBL better appear, Ambrose better debut and Sandow better get the IC title match. Expecting nothing on any count. 

And for the love of GOD, keep the shameless social media whoring to a minimum for tonight, at least. You've got forever to pollute our skulls with this garbage, let it just be a show for once.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So hyped for this, been waiting for it in anticipation for well over a month. I really hope that Dean Ambrose debuts, either this week or next, but I won't be upset if he doesn't, cause there's a lot of shit to get through this episode. I'll just be impatient about it. I'm excited to see Slater, I fuckin' love him.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wrestlers got big reactions everywhere in UFC events, Calgary or not. People on the internet are bashing everything, that's not saying much. Rock/Austin/Hogan/Goldberg were all there to big pops.


----------



## tj666

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I dont know if this has been brought up, but since the rock is making an announcement about going after the wwe title, does anyone think there is a possibility of him bringing the old wwf title with him? Maybe talking about the history of it or something? I would love to see the big summer angle revolve around that title. Maybe the rock cuts a promo with the belt in hour 1 or 2 and after the main event whoever wins somehow gets their hand on the old belt, which could maybe setup the fued between that person and the rock?


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

XPac, Bret Hart, JBL, Billy Gunn, Kelly Kelly, The Rock, Animal, Vader, Mae Young, Mick Foley, Finlay, DDP, Booker T, CM Punk, John Cena, Jim Ross, Mean Gene Okerland, Michael Hayes, Paul Heyman, Kane, Arn Anderson, Vince Mcmahon, Jerry Lawler, Michael Cole, Ricardo & Alberto Del Rio, Titus O Neill, Kofi Kingston, R-Truth, AJ, Daniel Bryan, David Otunga, Sheamus, Stephanie Mcmahon, Triple H , HBK, Machine Gun Kelly, Billy Kidman, Dean Malenko, Sid Vicious, Jim Duggan, Eve Torres,Lita. Currently In St Louis.

Billy and X-pac in st louis = Full DX reunion


----------



## omaroo

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Expecting this to suck ass. You can't count on WWE for a damn thing. Maybe they'll remember who they used to be for once.
> 
> Austin and JBL better appear, Ambrose better debut and Sandow better get the IC title match. Expecting nothing on any count.


Man you really are negative aren't you mate lol.

I get it though wwe has let us down too many times, I'm so hyped up that I feel I'm gona be disappointed.


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I haven't been pumped for a RAW show like this in years! Tomorrow I'm going to sit back and be a wrestling fan and just enjoy watching a lot of my childhood superstars on my tv screen again.


----------



## SporadicAttack

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm excited for Raw tonight. Mainly Cena vs Punk. I'm also hoping the Raw GM isn't going to be a let down.

No computer, no discussion. Just sitting back and enjoying the show.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



omaroo said:


> Man you really are negative aren't you mate lol.
> 
> I get it though wwe has let us down too many times, I'm so hyped up that I feel I'm gona be disappointed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using VS Free


My joy for wrestling was killed 5 years ago. I've learned that cynicism is a useful defense mechanism.


----------



## Killmonger

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> My joy for wrestling was killed 5 years ago. I've learned that cynicism is a useful defense mechanism.


Five years ago?

You mean when this happened?


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And the sooner Cena's even MORE boring title reign can begin, the better!


At least the title will be the main event then! 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That would be it. Now excuse me while I find a rope.


----------



## thatswascool

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



1TheRockHHH said:


> XPac, Bret Hart, JBL, Billy Gunn, Kelly Kelly, The Rock, Animal, Vader, Mae Young, Mick Foley, Finlay, DDP, Booker T, CM Punk, John Cena, Jim Ross, Mean Gene Okerland, Michael Hayes, Paul Heyman, Kane, Arn Anderson, Vince Mcmahon, Jerry Lawler, Michael Cole, Ricardo & Alberto Del Rio, Titus O Neill, Kofi Kingston, R-Truth, AJ, Daniel Bryan, David Otunga, Sheamus, Stephanie Mcmahon, Triple H , HBK, Machine Gun Kelly, Billy Kidman, Dean Malenko, Sid Vicious, Jim Duggan, Eve Torres. Currently In St Louis.
> 
> Billy and X-pac in st louis = Full DX reunion


Are u serious brooo:cool2


----------



## Choke2Death

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Really excited for this. With The Rock and Brock Lesnar there, I know there will be _at least_ something to enjoy.


----------



## Warren Zevon

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



1TheRockHHH said:


> XPac, Bret Hart, JBL, Billy Gunn, Kelly Kelly, The Rock, Animal, Vader, Mae Young, Mick Foley, Finlay, DDP, Booker T, CM Punk, John Cena, Jim Ross, Mean Gene Okerland, Michael Hayes, Paul Heyman, Kane, Arn Anderson, Vince Mcmahon, Jerry Lawler, Michael Cole, Ricardo & Alberto Del Rio, Titus O Neill, Kofi Kingston, R-Truth, AJ, Daniel Bryan, David Otunga, Sheamus, Stephanie Mcmahon, Triple H , HBK, Machine Gun Kelly, Billy Kidman, Dean Malenko, Sid Vicious, Jim Duggan, Eve Torres. Currently In St Louis.
> 
> Billy and X-pac in st louis = Full DX reunion


Dean Malenko, Bret Hart, DDP and Arn Anderson would all be great to see.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What are you most looking forward to at Raw 1000?*



Choke2Death said:


> At least the title will be the main event then! 8*D


So what? It's not gonna change the title's prestige because it's secondary to Cena. We know he's the ONLY reason it's on top.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Not sure what to expect. What im looking forward to is who the new GM will be and Cena/Punk, Honestly don't care about the AJ/Bryan wedding.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Should be a great show and I'm actually waiting for it. Waiting to watch RAW and not just for a specific person or angle, that's a rare thing.



Clique said:


> _Nostalgists & newbies check this out:_


A strong contender for GOAT YouTube video.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



thatswascool said:


> Are u serious brooo:cool2


Yep!Someone also has posted photos of billy gunn,xpac,billy kidman,DDP,road dogg and JBL all at the st louis airport


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Man, I wish there was a legend they could get to come back full time for a while, and have a battle royal with all legends with the winner being able to challenge for whatever title they want. Then they could even throw a curve ball and ask to bring back the hardcore title or something I dunno. Just trying to think of the biggest possible changes that could happen MOnday.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

So pumped for this!! Gonna have my snacks and blunts ready...treating this one just like the superbowl! Shit is gonna be EPIC!!!

Sent from my Ally using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Shazayum

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That would be it. Now excuse me while I find a rope.


Kennedy sucked anyway bro, so its no biggie.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

READY TO MARK OUT, bros.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I feel like a little kid on Christmas eve. I cant wait for this show. Please Vince I have been a good boy this year, give me
An awesome show tommorow. Sincerely WWE Universe.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

At this point, i'm hoping Ambrose doesn't debut, the show 1000 would be the perfect stage, btu they shoudl have had a vignette or teaser/countdown to build it up. Jericho-esque, new dawning is here. He'll be lost in the mic of the 3 hour nostalgia fest if its tonight with no stand out moment, unless he costs Cena the belt or something..


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



SummerLove said:


> Kennedy sucked anyway bro, so its no biggie.


Yes, it's a huge fucking biggie.

Anyway, what else is lined up for this massive disappointment of a show?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



1TheRockHHH said:


> Yep!Someone also has posted photos of billy gunn,xpac,*billy kidman*,DDP,road dogg and *JBL* all at the st louis airport


Well damn. (Y)


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



1TheRockHHH said:


> Yep!Someone also has posted photos of billy gunn,xpac,billy kidman,DDP,road dogg and JBL all at the st louis airport


JBL? For real? Post them, I want confirmation.

And no Austin. Why am I not surprised...


----------



## Ray

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Chill. Austin has to be there. No way he isn't.

Him and Taker probably came in a private jet or something.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

After the reports that came out, I'm not getting my hopes up. I wouldn't have thought he'd not be there but now that the thought's entered my head, I'm gonna keep my expectations nonexistent.

I'm pretty sure Taker was already confirmed, I'm not worried about him anyway since he's an actual employee.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kennedy sucked then, and sucks now. 

I'll not stay up and watch this. Watch it in the morning.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Best-In-The-World said:


> If it something like nexus making an impactful debut, shouldn't Ambrose be a consideration for this big angle?


Yeah that would be a good idea. he will be the "bigger picture" :lol


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

My predictions for RAW 1000th episode:
1. Brock Lesnar needs to attack HBK. With Triple H "bullying" Paul Heyman two times already, Lesnar needs to even up the score and who better to be the victim in HBK this time?

2. Because of AJ slapping Christian during the Peep Show on Smackdown, I'm thinking Christian will be the one to interrupt their wedding. The IC Title needs to be dropped by Christian though. He really does not need it. Daniel Bryan doesn't need it for a feud either.

3. The payoff for Heath Slater's run-in with the Legends better be huge. I want to see Stone Cold Steve Austin arrive and give him a Stunner. Or how about Bret Hart coming and put him in the Sharpshooter?

4. The Rock will be live to talk about what??? His pursuit for the WWE Title? He can't contend for it unless he wants to wrestle part-time again.

5. The WWE Title Match. There's only two options that will happen. Cena loses his cash-in and the WWE Universe rejoices as he enters the record books of being the first cash-in loser. Or he wins the WWE Title in an awesome match and CM Punk gets the rematch at Summerslam. What will happen? Something tells me Vince will go with option B. I hope for option A. I'm excited for RAW though and it better not disappoint.


----------



## KilledAssassin

*Haven't watched wwe in 3 months should I bother about the 1000th episode?*

So I haven't watched any wwe show in last three months but I've been reading how bad it ha been on here and some other places, I've come to know that the 1000th episode is going to happen this monday, should I watch it? what are your expectations from it?


----------



## SporadicAttack

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Anyway, what else is lined up for this massive disappointment of a show?


I think DX reuniting for one night is going to either be mediocre or terrible. They lost their touch years ago. Unless Brock Lesnar interrupts I don't see much happening except lame jokes.

I like both HHH and HBK, but it's just not the same anymore.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: Haven't watched wwe in 3 months should I bother about the 1000th episode?*

If you like any attitude era wrestler sans Goldberg.. watch it.

DX is back.

CM Punk vs. Cena- there will be a heel turn, mark my words,a nd shut your mouth.

BROCK LESNAR RETURNS

Stone Cold re tuns

THE ROCK IS COMING BACK

VADER, GILLBERG, GODFATHER, ETC...


----------



## StarzNBarz

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

the show will end with Cena holding the title


----------



## rockymark94

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Is this goin be a smarky crowd?


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Does anyone actually think the Punk vs Cena match will end clean?

Big Show will clearly get involved and I doubt it even goes more than 12 minutes. 

People expecting a great match of the year are nuts! Hope I'm wrong but Im not.


----------



## StanStansky

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This show just needs two things to be great:

1) Tasteful use of the legends. Allow your current talent to shine while the old names draw in the audience.
2) Develop at least 4 or 5 interesting feuds. The booking has been lackluster as of late and I hope it's because they've been working on fresh ideas to start on this show. This also goes hand-in-hand with using the audience the legends will attract.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Schrute_Farms said:


> Does anyone actually think the Punk vs Cena match will end clean?
> 
> Big Show will clearly get involved and I doubt it even goes more than 12 minutes.
> 
> People expecting a great match of the year are nuts! Hope I'm wrong but Im not.


It'll only end clean if Cena wins. If Punk is retaining there's obviously going to be a ton of bullshit going on, because they'll never let Cena take a clean loss, even though he'll be perfectly fine taking 100 of them.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It'll only end clean if Cena wins. If Punk is retaining there's obviously going to be a ton of bullshit going on, because they'll never let Cena take a clean loss, even though he'll be perfectly fine taking 100 of them.


Well lets hope there isn't a clean finish then!


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I want them to put him over clean, though. Otherwise it's not a put over, it's pointless.

I don't want Cena to win obviously, but Cena losing by interference just highlights the critical lack of faith they have in Punk, or anybody else in the company for that matter. Cena's not gonna lose anything from a clean loss, he's just not. Do the job.


----------



## StanStansky

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I want them to put him over clean, though. Otherwise it's not a put over, it's pointless.
> 
> I don't want Cena to win obviously, but Cena losing by interference just highlights the critical lack of faith they have in Punk, or anybody else in the company for that matter.


If Cena wins clean then they might as well book Cena vs. An AK47 for Summerslam so he can overcome the odds and put the STFU on it after getting shot 57 times.


----------



## ESPNNYC1

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I hope Batista shows up.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Just read an interview with Jerry Lawler saying that there is almost 30 former stars returning for tonight's show.


----------



## AthenaMark

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



StarzNBarz said:


> the show will end with Cena holding the title


If that is true, then this show is destined to be the biggest let down of the last 10 years.


----------



## JingieBY

*St. Louis crowd?*

In recent memory, Scottrade Center hosted Elimination Chamber 2010 & Royal Rumble 2012. How's the crowd in St. Louis and what do you expect from it tonight?


----------



## StanStansky

*Re: St. Louis crowd?*

Considering how hyped it's been, I'd expect more than half the crowd to not actually be from St. Louis. They better be on fire, though, or I am telepathically transporting myself to the arena and fist-fighting all of the boring as fuck Cena marks.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: St. Louis crowd?*

They will be loud for the real names and for Daniel Bryan's wedding...that's for sure.


----------



## BrianRClover

*Re: St. Louis crowd?*

I will be there, I live 5 minutes from the place, so I'm hoping for an electric atmosphere. There is actually a decent swelling of Punk supporters around this area pumped for the title fight... expect Punk to get a very loud reaction.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: St. Louis crowd?*

Hope its a great crowd tonight, If there dead like a lot of crowds have been this year, could hurt the show a little, but with all the legends and the wwe title match going on plus aj and Bryans wedding they should be pumped all night long.


----------



## #Mark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Honestly, I doubt guys like Taker, Austin or even Goldberg would want to miss it. This will be one of the biggest shows of all time and probably the last time old friends who worked in the business would be in the same proximity again. It'll be like a reunion of some sort.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I have never been so excited for wrestling than I am for this show.
Call me stupid if you want for saying this but I think I will find myself shedding a few small tears when I see some of the former talent on the show tomorrow. Just so many childhood memories watching guys like Austin,Foley,Kane,Taker,Rock,Rikishi etc... all on the same show would be simply amazing and it would bring back so many memories of when I used to invite friends over to watch RAW.

(Y)


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Really excited for this, it should be an amazing show! In particular looking forward to THE ROCK.


----------



## adamc25

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Just joined this site and thought i'd join in on the raw 1000 discussion.
Do you guys think goldberg will be there, I know his stated on twitter he won't but I think that is a reliable source for confirming whether he will be there or not as WWE as told everyone returning to keep it a secret as well as they can.


----------



## STEVALD

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This show has awesomeness written all over it. Just cant wait! I wont be able to watch it live, unfortunately. I'm going to stay away from this forum once its 8, download it at 12 maybe and then enjoy it. 

And I'm sure there will be very less stuff to bitch about!


----------



## STEVALD

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Call me stupid if you want for saying this but I think I will find myself shedding a few small tears when I see some of the former talent on the show tomorrow.


You're not the only one lol.


----------



## D.M.N.

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Definitely a WrestleMania style show tonight. Should be brilliant, even the mediocre should be brilliant. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



adamc25 said:


> Just joined this site and thought i'd join in on the raw 1000 discussion.
> Do you guys think goldberg will be there, I know his stated on twitter he won't but I think that is a reliable source for confirming whether he will be there or not as WWE as told everyone returning to keep it a secret as well as they can.


I have a feeling Goldberg will be there.
That tweet was just so we can stop asking and think that he won't be attending.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I hope everyone has their TOUTS ready.


----------



## eireace

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Should be a great show tonight. My thinking for the cm punk v cena match is that big show interferes causing a dq and punk retains. Then as the match has ended punk and cena both beat down big show, as they remove him from the ring the rocks music hits, he strolls down to the ring, cena prepares to defend himself thinking rock is back for him, but rock just walks past and delivers the rock bottom to punk, essentially calling him out for the wwe title. 

Personally i would prefer the undertaker v rock scenario, and a confrontation between them, but if they have rock go after the title then i see him doing something like the above to end the show.


----------



## Jon_Snow

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I think Cena will win, and get attacked. Suddenly Doplh's music hits, and we get a new WWE Champion.

1 night, 2 cash-ins. History will be made.


----------



## PunkSE316

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Jon_Snow said:


> I think Cena will win, and get attacked. Suddenly Doplh's music hits, and we get a new WWE Champion.
> 
> 1 night, 2 cash-ins. History will be made.


I thought Ziggler could only get the Smackdown title?


----------



## adamc25

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Just a quick question, I live in Australia so I'm not so sure, but how many hours until RAW 1000 is live?


----------



## Bryan ls A God

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



adamc25 said:


> Just a quick question, I live in Australia so I'm not so sure, but how many hours until RAW 1000 is live?


15 hour's until It's live. It starts a hour early.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That's right. It's rather disturbing the lack of attention people pay to something they watch so much.

WWE Championship MITB match. Red case.

World Heavyweight Championship MITB match. Blue case.

I don't know why people struggle with this so much. You wouldn't believe how many times over the last 2 years I've seen people suggest one winner cashes in on the other. They can't.


----------



## Chan Hung

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's gonna be a big night tonight..i expect lots of World Wrestling Federation stars there...lots of "Attitude Era stars" there as well as some surprises.....should be a great and VERY memorable show.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I have a feeling Goldberg will be there.
> That tweet was just so we can stop asking and think that he won't be attending.


Goldberg isn't exactly on good terms with WWE, if somebody else said it I'd doubt it depending on who they are, but he really doesn't like Vince.



> i expect lots of World Wrestling Federation stars there...lots of "Attitude Era stars" there as well


Technically, Attitude Era stars are World Wrestling Federation stars, lol. New Generation/Golden Era stars, I know what you mean.


----------



## Alco

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Goldberg would be a nice surprise, but I wouldn't be dissapointed if he didn't show up. 

I hope Goldust makes a cameo.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*15 hours and counting (minus seven minutes) for those that are curious. It's one hour earlier than normal starting time.*


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm really looking forward to this. Can't wait.


----------



## ben_fletch

*Re: St. Louis crowd?*



BrianRClover said:


> I will be there, I live 5 minutes from the place, so I'm hoping for an electric atmosphere. There is actually a decent swelling of Punk supporters around this area pumped for the title fight... expect Punk to get a very loud reaction.


Man, I'm so jealous of you right now! I live in the UK, and I will just be watching it at midnight in my Batman pyjamas


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Goldberg isn't exactly on good terms with WWE, if somebody else said it I'd doubt it depending on who they are, but he really doesn't like Vince.


Anyone who has previously worked for WWE from 1993- can be at RAW 1000. A news report about a week ago stated that Vince is putting politics and personal issues aside for this show.

EXPECT THE UNEXPECTED.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



LadyCroft said:


> *15 hours and counting (minus seven minutes) for those that are curious. It's one hour earlier than normal starting time.*


...unless you're in Canada and you don't wanna watch a live stream.

Ugh.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Anyone who has previously worked for WWE from 1993- can be at RAW 1000. A news report about a week ago stated that Vince is putting politics and personal issues aside for this show.
> 
> EXPECT THE UNEXPECTED.


Vince is putting his personal issues aside, but that doesn't mean Goldberg will.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hope Undertaker is there, always special seeing him these days.


----------



## johncenaftw

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Spoiler: Cena wins


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Billy Kidman said:


> Vince is putting his personal issues aside, but that doesn't mean Goldberg will.


What I was going to say. It doesn't mean both sides are going to agree to it.

That said, Goldberg has no loyalty deeper than his own pockets, so I'm sure if Vince offered him an absurd amount of money to have a Spear/Jackhammer match with Heath Slater, he'd probably take it but for just one night, when he's got about 30 other people coming in, I doubt he'll fork that much out for it.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Dude, no spoilers...


----------



## AEA

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Should be an awesome show but Cena's gonna win so...


----------



## SUPER HANS

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

HOPEFULLY, the crowd is real smarky, so when Cena burries punk, he gets booed out the building.


----------



## adamc25

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Like a guy above said, he goldberg would be a good surprise but I won't be disappointed if he doesn't show up, way to many other legends and superstars to keep anyone hooked throughout this hopefully very great and memorable show.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I really don't know why they didn't have this show in Chicago or New York. You think they'd want the biggest reaction possible for this show, St. Louis probably isn't going to come off that well. I wouldn't think so anyway.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Jon_Snow said:


> I think Cena will win, and get attacked. Suddenly Doplh's music hits, and we get a new WWE Champion.
> 
> 1 night, 2 cash-ins. History will be made.


Not possible, Ziggler can only cash in for the World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I bet they have Rock promote that fucking Tout thing. Cunts.


----------



## rockymark94

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Never knew Goldberg had heat with Vince.


----------



## Xander45

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



1TheRockHHH said:


> XPac, Bret Hart, JBL, Billy Gunn, Kelly Kelly, The Rock, Animal, Vader, Mae Young, Mick Foley, Finlay, DDP, Booker T, CM Punk, John Cena, Jim Ross, Mean Gene Okerland, Michael Hayes, Paul Heyman, Kane, Arn Anderson, Vince Mcmahon, Jerry Lawler, Michael Cole, Ricardo & Alberto Del Rio, Titus O Neill, Kofi Kingston, R-Truth, AJ, Daniel Bryan, David Otunga, Sheamus, Stephanie Mcmahon, Triple H , HBK, Machine Gun Kelly, Billy Kidman, Dean Malenko, Sid Vicious, Jim Duggan, Eve Torres,Lita. Currently In St Louis.


Get rid of the people that would be there anyway/have been announced and we've got,

X-Pac, JBL, Billy Gunn, Mae Young, Foley, DDP, Jim Ross, Mean Gene, Machine Gun Kelly, Sid, Animal, Vader, Jim Duggan, Lita.

A lot of the guys you posted actually work backstage as trainers or in production so would be there anywho.


----------



## CFL

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Would be happy to have a new (better) Raw theme. Not any shit though, some decent rock or something.

Personally I wouldn't be opposed to a metalcore intro, but not everyone would like that.


----------



## D.M.N.

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Don't forget the pre-show as well starting at 12:30am UK time and 07:30pm US time.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



> Machine Gun Kelly


What's that cunt being there for?


----------



## 11rob2k

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



The-Rock-Says said:


> What's that cunt being there for?


Segment with Cena, maybe a song or two?


----------



## Xander45

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



The-Rock-Says said:


> What's that cunt being there for?


My first thought after seeing his name?

He's gonna sing the new theme for Raw.


----------



## Rated R™

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm going to mark like a schoolgirl if Goldberg shows up tommorrow, would honestly be the biggest shock ever.


----------



## nazzac

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The more legends the better. Will remind me of old times.


----------



## ▲E.

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Feel like this is going to be the most important WWE broadcast of the last 10 years... Had a weird feeling about it for quite a while. Excited.


----------



## CGS

D.M.N. said:


> Don't forget the pre-show as well starting at 12:30am UK time and 07:30pm US time.


Wait. Theres a pre show as well? Man they are really treating this Like a PPV


----------



## Xander45

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Any news about what's on the pre-show?


----------



## Rocky Mark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Tell me where the FUCK you found an anorexic rapper ?


----------



## Rated R™

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Xander45 said:


> Any news about what's on the pre-show?


Heard it might just be a recap show.


----------



## Rated R™

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Twitter most likely.


----------



## AlbertoDelRio

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm not looking forward to this the most, but surely the announcement of the new GM should be in the poll?


----------



## The GOAT One

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Machine Gun Kelly has talent (not musical), his heel turn at Wrestlemania was better than Hogans.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TheGreatOne. said:


> Machine Gun Kelly has talent (not musical), his heel turn at Wrestlemania was better than Hogans.


:lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> Twitter most likely.


fuck that , this isn't the show to have bullshit celebs in it 


especially when you got someone who is , and I quote : "You're only 60 pounds when ya wet and wearing boots !" 















:troll


----------



## Rated R™

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rocky Mark said:


> fuck that , this isn't the show to have bullshit celebs in it
> 
> 
> especially when you got someone who is , and I quote : "You're only 60 pounds when ya wet and wearing boots !"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


I'm just praying it's a rumour or Vince pulls the plug at the last second, that would be great.


----------



## TheRevolver

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Besides Punk vs Cena 

I'm most looking forward to seeing a possible new theme song, new set and new WWE Championship... lets hope so.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TheGreatOne. said:


> Machine Gun Kelly has talent (not musical), his heel turn at Wrestlemania was better than Hogans.


"Tonight is much more than a wrestling match. Millions of people around the world are tuning in to see one of the biggest egos in the world get beat, by one of the biggest underdog's" 

Are you sure, Kelly? :rocky


----------



## just1988

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*I hope they do a massive overhaul of the company tonight, if they don't then I think they're in big trouble moving forwards with it being 3 hours. Either way I really can't wait to see it and review the show afterwards.*


----------



## Rated R™

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TheRevolver said:


> Besides Punk vs Cena
> 
> I'm most looking forward to seeing a possible new theme song, new set and new WWE Championship... lets hope so.


I think I just figured it out, so since MG Kelly is appearig tommorrow night, please don't tell me the new RAW theme will be one of his songs. NO!!!


----------



## Cliffy

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

There's no chance of the next Raw theme being a Rock song.

Rock isn't popular anymore so it'll be a dancey/dubstep tune.


Personally i'd mark the fuck out if they used a prodigy song. Something like Omen or Warriors dance.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock to be a special enforcer for the WWE title match , calling it now

Big Show will try to interfere , Rock will take him out , somewhere down the line he'll cost either Cena or Punk the match by an accident


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



just1988 said:


> *I hope they do a massive overhaul of the company tonight, if they don't then I think they're in big trouble moving forwards with it being 3 hours. Either way I really can't wait to see it and review the show afterwards.*


I have a bad feeling they'll just fill up the extra hour with Ryback, Clay and perhaps Sandow squashes.


----------



## I Came To Play

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't think there will be a new set, they spent loads on the current one and there isn't really anything wrong with it.


----------



## Marv95

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

How big is this show?

For the first time in years, I'll be ordering pizza for a Raw. I've done this almost every Monday in college from 2001-2005, done it a couple of times in 2006, haven't done it since. Little Ceasar's FTW.


----------



## Rated R™

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Marv95 said:


> How big is this show?
> 
> For the first time in years, I'll be ordering pizza for a Raw. I've done this almost every Monday in college from 2001-2005, done it a couple of times in 2006, haven't done it since. Little Ceasar's FTW.


Pretty big, pretty much every Attitude star will be there except Kurt/Eddie/Benoit.


----------



## RyanPelley

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I really don't know why they didn't have this show in Chicago or New York. You think they'd want the biggest reaction possible for this show, St. Louis probably isn't going to come off that well. I wouldn't think so anyway.


I have a feeling that they didn't even realize it was the 1000th episode until long after the show was booked in St. Louis. Probably just happened to play out like that. But I agree with you about St. Louis probably not being the best crowd.


----------



## Rated R™

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



RyanPelley said:


> I have a feeling that they didn't even realize it was the 1000th episode until long after the show was booked in St. Louis. Probably just happened to play out like that. But I agree with you about St. Louis probably not being the best crowd.


I'm pretty sure they knew, and tbh St.Louis usually has really good crowds.

Anyways there will be more people from out of city as is than people from St.Louis.


----------



## Marv95

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



just1988 said:


> *I hope they do a massive overhaul of the company tonight, if they don't then I think they're in big trouble moving forwards with it being 3 hours. Either way I really can't wait to see it and review the show afterwards.*


Yep. They could put on the best entertaining nostalgia show they could, but it won't matter if things remain the same ol' same ol' next week.

-New theme(hard rock/heavy metal, has to be _some_ good ones out there right?)
-New set(4 1/2 years old and it doesn't suit RAW)
-New direction
-New attitude


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Meltzer says that if your DVRing the show, DVR the show after. Because it's going to have a long overrun. He also said they are flying in 500-1000 ex and current superstars.


----------



## The GOAT One

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Big Dave knows.


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Kurt Angle to ditch TNA and return as the American Hero... Hair grown back.

That would be beautiful

btw Goldberg will not be there I will kack my pants otherwise


----------



## Marv95

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Rated R™ said:


> Pretty big, pretty much every Attitude star will be there except Kurt/Eddie/Benoit.


I know, I was answering my own question lol. When I'm getting pizza for a Raw in 2012 it's that huge.


----------



## Emperor DC

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

People are getting their hopes up so much that you are all going to be pissed off when half the shit you hope happens, doesn't.


----------



## Bullseye

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

It'll be a disappointment like always


----------



## SporadicAttack

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> It'll be a disappointment like always


Sadly that may be true. I'm still excited for it. Who knows, maybe Vince actually gives the fans what they want for a change.


----------



## jacobdaniel

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

F'n excited for this one! Hopefully the E doesn't disappoint on this historic night.


----------



## Heel

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Actually really fucking excited for this show and that NEVER happens with Raw these days. Looking forward to the Title match most of all, since I'm really intrigued by the several possibilities for the finish, as well as the D-Bry/AJ Wedding and all the returns.


----------



## Heel

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Couldn't care less about DX, Rock or Brock. Looking forward to the Cena/Punk match and the D-Bry/AJ wedding. I'm expecting the Title match to close the show and a massive angle to begin with the two guys.


----------



## Alco

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What I'm looking forward to more than some other things is a Ziggler/Jericho program. Jericho will make Dolph look like a million bucks.


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

There needs to be a backstage interview involving The Rock and then either Coach or Hermie


----------



## SonoShion

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> It'll be a disappointment like always


Yeah, the other 1000. episodes were disappointing as well.


----------



## I Came To Play

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Can't wait. Even WWE can't fuck this show up.


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Less than 12 hours left. I feel bad for people who are not able to watch this live. Man, you just have to as a wrestling fan.


----------



## RickeyP

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



I Came To Play said:


> Can't wait. Even WWE can't fuck this show up.


You'd be surprised


----------



## Korvin

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I just hope that they put some effort in to this show tonight. Usually when they have "Special" anniversary or milestone shows, they just bring back the same legends, have the wrestlers dance backstage and call it a big celebration. 

This time, they made some effort on bringing in legends that haven't been on TV in awhile. So I hope that translates to being creative with the show.

I do agree that they need to start a different structure to the show or else this 3 hour weekly adventure will end very quick.

Somehow i have a feeling that we will all be disappointed.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



DeeCee said:


> People are getting their hopes up so much that you are all going to be pissed off when half the shit you hope happens, doesn't.


I already said that, everyone needs to cool the fuck down. 
By the way things are going, even if the show is good everyone will get disappointed.
It's going to be a nostalgia trip, don't get all angry if the stars of 20 years ago aren't still the shit... people get old.


----------



## dazzy666

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

this raw has a wrestlemania feel to it in terms of hope and expectation 

minus the matches of course, 

but if they just use nostalgia and fun skits with a couple of solid matches then give the wwe title match 25-30mins 
it can be really good.

if the warrior came out id mark my ass off


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Looking forward to this. 

Hoping for a great title match and the start of a "big summer angle"


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow, everything seemed so positive for this show and now all of a sudden it seems like shit lol, I mean as far as everyones opinion goes. I just wanna be entertained, thats all. Like I was when I was a kid and watched wrestling. I am another one of those huge att-era fans and thats mainly the only reason I still even watch WWE, for that rare chance to see some of the guys who are still left. Now Kane is one who competes regularly still and he has kept me hangin around, but he's just gonna job like Jericho til his day to hang it up comes. Which is ok, there's not many older guys left with veteran experience and if it helps to teach the new generation, cant complain about that. 

I dont think they will dissapoint tonight, of course people will complain when they see names like Mean Gene, Jim Duggan etc but it looks to me like the positive should outweigh the negative tonight. Im looking forward to Lesnar, DX, Heyman, the confrontation, whatever Rock/Austin/Kane/Taker does, and whatever other legends make an appearance. Its kinda rare these days to get that kind of big nostalgia trip. 

The only negative thing so far for me is not seeing Gangrels name anywhere. That sucks. I havent seen a live Gangrel or Brood entrance since I was a kid, ( I missed the 15th anniversary of course ) that would be incredible to me. 

Remember when we used to get those big ass brawls in the ring at the end of a Raw show way back when, and the crowd was absolutely going wild, and it was a good brawl with JR going all heart attack style on us? I hope we get that tonight, and not just Mr Duggan jumping around with his 2X4 and that Jimmy guy yelling in the megaphone and dancing.. In other words, id hate to see a letdown like the smackdown blast from the past was...


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I think as far as returns we might be really suprised tonight. The list has some positives and negatives so far but it really looks like Vince was trying to get everyone he can, not just the same old guys that nobody seems to enjoy anymore.. 

With all the other big names already spoiled I just hope we get a Gangrel entrance. Thats probably one of my favorite entrances that I havent seen live since the att-era. Im not hoping for a bloodbath of course, hell just the entrance will make my night.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This pathetic clown MGK is going to be there?:delrio Show - Ruined.


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Machine Gun Kelly, Mae Young, Jim Duggan on RAW? what the fuck!?


----------



## krai999

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

fuck it i have a raid to do with my guild on dragonsoul 10-man i'll watch the show on youtube. And yes i'm expecting the show to suck so that i would not be disappointed


----------



## Rankles75

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Surely Dean Ambrose has to debut tonight (during the Mick Foley segment)? Would be a huge waste if he doesn't...


----------



## Xander45

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> With all the other big names already spoiled I just hope we get a Gangrel entrance. Thats probably one of my favorite entrances that I havent seen live since the att-era. Im not hoping for a bloodbath of course, hell just the entrance will make my night.


That would be awesome, him rising up through the burning stage with his goblet of blood was a brilliant sight.










This is completely wishful thinking pie in the sky from me, but I'm hoping Slater comes out and moans about how he's been beaten by all these legends. He says "This does not mean I suck, Heath Slater does not suck", a "you suck" chant breaks out and then BAM!


----------



## TJC93

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I hope the crowd doesn't disappoint either, nights like this are when they matter the most


----------



## Victarion

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This is the most anticipation I've felt for a show in a while, more than mania since I didn't get to see Mania live. Less than 11 hours to go!


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I can't wait to see the reactions that people are gonna have when they'll gonna see that there's no new set for RAW, no new theme song and no new WWE championship. Also, a lot of people are gonna be disappointed when the main angle is gonna be revealed. Rock as the referee, the match is gonna end in a double DQ shit and then sets Punk vs. Rock at SummerSlam, Rock wins and then Cena cashes in winning the title and taking his revenge. (if this shit is gonna happen then it'll be one of the most stupidest angles ever)


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Rankles75 said:


> Surely Dean Ambrose has to debut tonight (during the Mick Foley segment)? Would be a huge waste if he doesn't...


if he does its a waste, they should have started with the clues/videos etc to get the build up going a few weeks ago if he was to debut tonight.. thats the waste.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No one wants that John cena loving ****** on episode 1000

dude got booed off the stage at mania, no thanks


----------



## StylinProfilin

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

COUNTDOWN IS ON!!!!

FINALLYY!!!!

I see Rock entering himself into the Royal Rumble tonight.


----------



## just1988

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*Is this show starting at 1AM UK time? I really can't wait for this, it's gunna be awesome, so many questions need answering and hopefully WWE wont do the usual where they fuck around and don't give us the pay-off.*


----------



## Heel

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck MGK. Worthless, talentless piece of trash


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



just1988 said:


> *Is this show starting at 1AM UK time? I really can't wait for this, it's gunna be awesome, so many questions need answering and hopefully WWE wont do the usual where they fuck around and don't give us the pay-off.*



1am UK mate yeah. I haven't got a clue about what that other guy was going on about in terms of a pre-show, as NXT is advertised on TiVo before RAW. Maybe its just in the US?


----------



## Freeloader

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Gonna be great when Austin stuns Slater. Wonder what he'll say to him though.



Emberdon said:


> I just want a Rock/HHH/Austin/Taker segment to close the show. Thats all I care about.
> 
> Fuck Lesnar.


You could add HBK to that list, minus the Deadman, and let them all promo on one another. That's what I want too. They could each put someone over as well, sorta a passing the torch moment, each guy thinks that someone else is now the man

Austin - Cena
Rcok - Punk 
(Which leads to Austin and Rock jawing at each other)
HBK - Ziggler (reminds him of himself)
Triple H - Sheamus

the legends tell all 4 of them to step it up, do what they did, the legends leave, those 4 stare at each other. 

That or just let those five rip on each other for 20 min too, that would be fine. Then they can "sing a song" at the end. Or beat the shit out of each other.


----------



## I Came To Play

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Slyy Blue said:


> 1am UK mate yeah. I haven't got a clue about what that other guy was going on about in terms of a pre-show, as NXT is advertised on TiVo before RAW. Maybe its just in the US?


Pre-Show is usually on YouTube isn't it? But they only usually have them before PPVs.


----------



## Austin & DX

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



just1988 said:


> *Is this show starting at 1AM UK time? I really can't wait for this, it's gunna be awesome, so many questions need answering and hopefully WWE wont do the usual where they fuck around and don't give us the pay-off.*


Yeh, I'm fasting if ya'll didn't know, just heard MVP & Trish Stratus won't be there  but good news is New age outlaws will show up tonight, fingers crossed Austin shows up. Can't wait for this tonight, hope they don't mess this up.


----------



## TJC93

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

- As a reminder, WWE will hold a RAW pre-show tonight on YouTube at 7:30pm EST. (12.30 GMT)

- Word coming out of WWE this weekend is that the overrun for tonight's RAW 1000 is going to go longer than usual. If you're taping tonight's show, make sure you record the following show just to be safe.


----------



## Xander45

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Slyy Blue said:


> 1am UK mate yeah. I haven't got a clue about what that other guy was going on about in terms of a pre-show, as NXT is advertised on TiVo before RAW. Maybe its just in the US?


Maybe it's a youtube pre-show like they do for the PPV's.


----------



## DCY

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



TJC93 said:


> - As a reminder, WWE will hold a RAW pre-show tonight on YouTube at 7:30pm EST. (12.30 GMT)
> 
> - Word coming out of WWE this weekend is that the overrun for tonight's RAW 1000 is going to go longer than usual. If you're taping tonight's show, make sure you record the following show just to be safe.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Austin & DX

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Xander45 said:


> Maybe it's a youtube pre-show like they do for the PPV's.


That's right, Pre-Show RAW 1000th Episode is on 12:30am UK time. Also I want Shane McMahon 2 return like everyone here as RAW GM


----------



## leon79

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Can't wait.


----------



## chargebeam

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Can't wait. Will watch a live stream to be in sync with the rest of the world.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rocky Mark said:


> Rock to be a special enforcer for the WWE title match , calling it now
> 
> Big Show will try to interfere , Rock will take him out , somewhere down the line he'll cost either Cena or Punk the match by an accident


That's actually a pretty good possibility.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Here's a CM Punk interview about Raw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jC2hmkB_y0&feature=g-all-u.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> This pathetic clown MGK is going to be there?:delrio Show - Ruined.


I was struggling to watch this anyway but this... Don't know what to do if they've got plans with this shithead in the building.

Fuck.


----------



## Carcass

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If MGK is there to perform Cena's theme again, maybe they're gonna get Living Colour to perform Punk's. :mark:


----------



## Evolution

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I am quietly hopeful for a _decent_ show. Expecting good stuff from Rock, Jericho, Punk/Cena, potential Ambrose debut or teaser, a possible Austin appearance (I'm hopeful I guess). That's about it though I'm guessing there will be 30 minutes to an hour of good content spread out through the shit.

We'll see I guess!


----------



## Austin & DX

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Evolution said:


> I am quietly hopeful for a _decent_ show. Expecting good stuff from Rock, Jericho, Punk/Cena, potential Ambrose debut or teaser, a possible Austin appearance (I'm hopeful I guess). That's about it though I'm guessing there will be 30 minutes to an hour of good content spread out through the shit.
> 
> We'll see I guess!


True, hoping Austin turns up tonight. The rest gonna be awesome DX opens the show tonight, main event Cena-Punk WWE title match


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Carcass said:


> If MGK is there to perform Cena's theme again, maybe they're gonna get Living Colour to perform Punk's. :mark:


A jobber entrance is more like it.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That description for the WWE title match couldn't make it more obvious that Cena is going to win.

I hope they swerve or something, it's not that I don't have faith in Punk, it's that I don't have faith in the WWE.

if this episode goes south, I stick to my word and will be taking a hiatus from watching RAW.

Please be good.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

^I'm thinking the same, i'm losing interest by the week, this could be a real shot in the head. I hope so.


----------



## STEVALD

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*










Fuck yea!!


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

people what time does this start UK time?


----------



## Xander45

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

How I've missed those man boobs.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



AnotherDamnAlias said:


> people what time does this start UK time?


1am on one of the sky sports channels


----------



## AthenaMark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Greatness *KNOWS* no limits


----------



## Austin & DX

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



AthenaMark said:


> Greatness *KNOWS* no limits


Is that Austin's truck Rock standing on? If it is, he's somewhere backstage 4 tonight's RAW


----------



## Domenico

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JBL, Rock, Austin, Lesnar, HBK, XPAC all on the show tonight.

This must be valhalla for wrestling fans.


----------



## Carcass

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



AthenaMark said:


> Greatness *KNOWS* no limits


Holy shit, you can see Sting's reflection on the truck. Sting's gonna be at RAW 1000!



The-Rock-Says said:


> "Tonight is much more than a wrestling match. Millions of people around the world are tuning in to see one of the biggest egos in the world get beat, by one of the biggest underdog's"
> 
> Are you sure, Kelly? :rocky


That's exactly what happened though.


----------



## AthenaMark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Heel said:


> Couldn't care less about DX, Rock or Brock. Looking forward to the Cena/Punk match and the D-Bry/AJ wedding. I'm expecting the Title match to close the show and a massive angle to begin with the two guys.


So basically you're looking forward to same shit you see every week that revolves around shaky bullshit John Cena loving writing and booking? It must be fun to love mediocrity that much.


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Austin & DX said:


> Is that Austin's truck Rock standing on? If it is, he's somewhere backstage 4 tonight's RAW


I think Ive seen pics of The Rock with a similar truck? BTW is that a new Rock T-shirt? Haven't seen that design before?


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



AthenaMark said:


> Greatness *KNOWS* no limits


St. Louis officially peaked for 2012. 

It's in the airport BTW, probably in Rock's truck, alongside his jet.


----------



## ellthom

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> I already said that, everyone needs to cool the fuck down.
> By the way things are going, even if the show is good everyone will get disappointed.
> It's going to be a nostalgia trip, don't get all angry if the stars of 20 years ago aren't still the shit... people get old.


so true... I am setting my expectation sooooo low for tonight. I am dreading whats going to be a bunch of commercials and promos as well as backstage segments, very little matches and loads of pointless comedy with Khali, Hornswoggle, and Brodus Clay dancing. Cena winning the championship and Michael Cole vs Lawler volume god knows how many . 

WWE is an entertainment show, now a wrestling show, its all going to be about the WWe trying really badly to entertain the kids and the family audience. The IWC will just moan about how its the worst Raw ever because it didnt have what they wanted...

See this is how low I have set my self. Now it only has to be slightly better than this for me to feel likes it sat least a good Raw, which I doubt of course


----------



## yourmumsface17

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JBL!?! I have missed him! So, so good on the mic. He could become one of the best GM's of all time. Do it Vince!


----------



## kennedy=god

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Really hoping for a new WWE title to be revealed more than anything. Whatever else happens is temporary and everything will be back to normal sooner or later, if the title design doesn't change tonight then i doubt it will for an extremely long time.


----------



## Domenico

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Carcass said:


> Holy shit, you can see Sting's reflection on the truck. Sting's gonna be at RAW 1000!
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what happened though.


To be honest, i don't even think Kelly watches WWE. Cena would be the last guy you would call an underdog, but admittedly, Cena WAS THE UNDERDOG AT Wrestlemania 27. 

But i can totally see this happening though :

"Tonight is much more then a wrestling match. Millions of people around the world are tuning in to see one of the biggest douchebags get beat by one of the biggest underdogs. LACE UP." unk2


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Katie Vick returns and gets engaged with d.bryan!*


----------



## phenom_123

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is it definitely confirmed that Taker is going to be there tonight? Wouldn't feel right if he wasn't.


----------



## Terminator GR

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Easy prediction: the show is going to suck and nothing major will happen in terms of storylines, just like the 15th anniversary a few years ago. Remember how awful that show was? Tonight's gonna be the same.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The anticipation for this show is unreal. I just wish it was on already. It really seems vince is putting together an awesome
Show.


----------



## Domenico

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Best-In-The-World said:


> The anticipation for this show is unreal. I just wish it was on already. It really seems vince is putting together an awesome
> Show.


Inb4 "RAW 1000 was the worst RAW evar" unk2


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



ratedR3:16 said:


> 1am on one of the sky sports channels



thanks


----------



## TJTheGr81

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cena, you're getting the belt back tonight. You better fucking bring it like you did last summer. That is ALL I want from the main event, Cenawinslol be damned. 

Beyond that, could be alot of mark-out moments tonight. Rock, Lesnar, DX (HBK & HHH, COULD be more), potentially every other legend/alumni in between. On the whole I just hope this is a fun show. I'm not going to think about the future or any of that, just going to try to enjoy tonight as a standalone show.


----------



## Domenico

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I don't know, guys. If Cena wins the WWE belt i am willing to give it a try to see how he is booked with the belt, but if it's the usual "Cena wins" bullshit, i might start watching TNA instead. I really want this RAW to succeed, i really do, but Cena with the WWE belt really makes that hard for me.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So, wait, does it start at 01:00 AM at London time (cuz that would mean 02:00 AM at my location).

Btw, any news on the preshow?


----------



## -Extra-

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

#RyderOrRiot


----------



## Headliner

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

DX, Rock, Lesnar, Taker, etc and the Cena/Punk match is going to make this show.


----------



## Marv95

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Domenico said:


> I don't know, guys. If Cena wins the WWE belt i am willing to give it a try to see how he is booked with the belt, but if it's the usual "Cena wins" bullshit, i might start watching TNA instead. I really want this RAW to succeed, i really do, but Cena with the WWE belt really makes that hard for me.


If Cena's happy-go-lucky character is completely changed and we get the more ghetto thug Cena who doesn't give a damn I could tolerate him as WWE champion.


----------



## Domenico

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Marv95 said:


> If Cena's happy-go-lucky character is completely changed and we get the more ghetto thug Cena who doesn't give a damn I could tolerate him as WWE champion.


That's not gonna happen. A Cena character change is simply not gonna happen, the WWE had so many opportunities to change his character and it's still the stale typical Cena we see today. All i'm saying is, if Cena's new WWE title reign is the same as every of his title reign's which is basically Cena wins against <insert wrestler here> after magically overcoming the odds.

If i see that stuff again, i will take a hiatus from WWE and will probably rewatch once Cena loses the WWE belt.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



-Extra- said:


> #RyderOrRiot


Ryder will probably get a small cameo with a legend or something like that. So long as they squeeze him somewhere on the show, I'd be happy.


----------



## Peapod

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Only thing I want is Undertaker to show up.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Im surprised at the negativity for what will probably be one of the best RAWs in years, and I mean a show from top to bottom. People expecting major changes need to curb expectations. 

Tonight is a nostalgia show with some great angles added. Don't expect anything going forward other than Brock/Trips and Cena/Punk. this week should be awesome and going into Summerslam should be very good but I think after that expect pretty much what we've been getting prior to this.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



awesomeshit said:


> if this shit is gonna happen then it'll be one of the *most stupidest* angles ever


Oh the irony.

On topic; I will be sitting up at 1am UK time as excited as I was waiting for Mania. Fingers crossed for a Rock vs Punk feud. Hoping Jericho's announcement isn't his retirement. A Godfather appearance would be epic.

Whatever happens, it's going to be a great night to be a wrestling fan. Thank you Vince.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I only just remembered that the IC title will be defended.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

John Cena is winning the tite either tonight or Summerslam , which will lead to Rock/Cena II. Punks just been keeping the belt warm for this Rock/Cena feud imo.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zankman Jack said:


> So, wait, does it start at 01:00 AM at London time (cuz that would mean 02:00 AM at my location).
> 
> Btw, any news on the preshow?


8 and a half hours from the time of this post, that's excluding a possible pre-show.

Gotta admit, I'm starting to jonze a little. Hope this turns out to be a memorable Raw instead of one I'll quickly try to forget..


----------



## NathWFC

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Better be good. It needs to be the start of a new era and a change of direction for WWE, but I certainly won't be holding my breath on that front, so I hope it's at least a good show.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



1TheRockHHH said:


> XPac, Bret Hart, JBL, Billy Gunn, Kelly Kelly, The Rock, Animal, Vader, Mae Young, Mick Foley, Finlay, DDP, Booker T, CM Punk, John Cena, Jim Ross, Mean Gene Okerland, Michael Hayes, Paul Heyman, Kane, Arn Anderson, Vince Mcmahon, Jerry Lawler, Michael Cole, Ricardo & Alberto Del Rio, Titus O Neill, Kofi Kingston, R-Truth, AJ, Daniel Bryan, David Otunga, Sheamus, Stephanie Mcmahon, Triple H , HBK, Machine Gun Kelly, Billy Kidman, Dean Malenko, Sid Vicious, Jim Duggan, Eve Torres,Lita. Currently In St Louis.
> 
> Billy and X-pac in st louis = Full DX reunion


What about Kama Mustafa, Mark Henry, D'Lo and Faarooq?


----------



## bazzer

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I just hope they don't throw too much current stuff in. I'm already sick of the Jericho/Bryan/etc and it shouldn't take up the 1,000th show. Slater does deserve some sort of reward. Rock is going to be touting it out, obviously. Austin should be there as GM since he's a lot like Foley and didn't really seem to be biased so he could be fine for the GM this week.
Undertaker is more than likely going to ruin the character even more, I wouldn't be surprised if we have a four way chat show between Phil, Paul, Brock and Mark for an hour since that's clearly how WWE thinks.

Still hopping for a return of some decent RAW superstars from the past.



Zankman Jack said:


> So, wait, does it start at 01:00 AM at London time (cuz that would mean 02:00 AM at my location).
> 
> Btw, any news on the preshow?


Yes, 1AM GMT/UK/London time.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zankman Jack said:


> So, wait, does it start at 01:00 AM at London time (cuz that would mean 02:00 AM at my location).
> 
> Btw, any news on the preshow?


Pre-show is half an hour before the event starts.


----------



## NathWFC

*What If...*

Stone Cold is the new GM? I can't see him missing this show and they might want to surprise us with the new GM. Would be fucking epic. Unlikely though...


----------



## Domenico

*Re: What If...*

Stone Cold is busy doing movies, so that's not gonna happen, no matter how much i want that to happen.


----------



## Marv95

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



YoungGun_UK said:


> Im surprised at the negativity for what will probably be one of the best RAWs in years, and I mean a show from top to bottom. People expecting major changes need to curb expectations.
> 
> Tonight is a nostalgia show with some great angles added. *Don't expect anything going forward other than Brock/Trips and Cena/Punk. this week should be awesome and going into Summerslam should be very good but I think after that expect pretty much what we've been getting prior to this.*


I think that's the reason for most of the negativity. Even if they put on the best nostalgia show ever you just know they're going back to the same ol' same ol' next week. But I don't think they can afford to do that. Not with them going 3 hours with an awful roster and Monday Night Football approaching. Things have to change. A statement _needs_ to be made tonight.


----------



## The Cult

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's been reported that Green Day are in St. Louis for RAW.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: What If...*



Domenico said:


> Stone Cold is busy doing movies, so that's not gonna happen, no matter how much i want that to happen.


Oh because it was impossible The Rock could return because he was doing movies right?


----------



## Xander45

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



bazzer said:


> Undertaker is more than likely going to ruin the character even more, I wouldn't be surprised if we have a four way chat show between *Phil, Paul, Brock and Mark* for an hour since that's clearly how WWE thinks.


OMG, you're so cool.


----------



## DoctorOThuganomics

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I think most people will be content with a few Attitude Era appearances, I know I will be.


----------



## southerncross412

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Regal for GM. Hopefully Ambrose interupts and lay him out, would be great if they carry their died onto the main roster. But one can dream


----------



## Xander45

*Re: What If...*



James1o1o said:


> Oh because it was impossible The Rock could return because he was doing movies right?


The GM is a position that usually is on screen every week, is Rock on every week?


----------



## Dan the Tank05

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*I can't wait until tonight! I want to see who Christian will face. The wedding should be interesting, I am wondering what conflict will happen 

It seems like it will be an epic night *


----------



## bazzer

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Xander45 said:


> OMG, you're so cool.


That's the point FFS. They're ruinning characters 24/7


----------



## Punked Up

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'd just like to get a rather strong opinion out of the way here:

People are always taking around WM/shows like this that the future needs to be built. Less legends, more debuts, pushes, etc. I hear people complaining that we get to see the greatness that is DX, Rock or Brock again, it's a fucking privelage and every charismaless punk in the back should be taking notes. To the young guys - fuck you. I'm all for you guys getting pushes, but this is a night where I want all the fucking nostalgia I can. Let me fucking relax and enjoy a show that was once great. Fuck you Tyson Kidd, fuck you Santino Marella, and (gulp) fuck you Dean Ambrose. GIVE ME MORE FUCKING NOSTALGIA. Top stars and select upper midcarders are fine -- Punk, Cena, Sheamus, Ziggler, Jericho, Henry and others, but push these other guys some other time. Fuck 'em and their character development.


----------



## Mainboy

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cannot wait for this. But if Cena ends the show as wwe champion then like many others i will be taking a break from wrestling


----------



## CaptainObvious

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punked Up said:


> Top stars and select upper midcarders are fine -- Punk, Cena, Sheamus, Ziggler, Jericho, Henry and others, but push these other guys some other time. Fuck 'em and their character development.


I have to agree. This is Raw 1000. This isn't the time to bring undercarders/low carders on camera just to do it. For example, with Christian's title defense, it should be against the highest biggest name that makes sense. I don't want to see him go against some random guy as time filler. Instead, it should be someone with some weight to go with the importance of the event.


----------



## APEX

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*:mark: Not long now
Feels like im waiting for wrestlemania. So excited.

DX return should be epic. Favourite stable of ALL time.
If Triple H crop chops Lesnar i will explode.*


----------



## Dan the Tank05

*Re: What If...*

*That would be fucking EPIC!!!!*


----------



## Klee

*Re: What If...*

I heard a rumor that SCSA landed in st louis by private jet.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: What If...*



Xander45 said:


> The GM is a position that usually is on screen every week, is Rock on every week?


GM doesn't have to show up every week. I'm sure if WWE wanted to they could make it work. Shoot some segments and so on and show up live once or twice a month.


----------



## Dan the Tank05

*Re: What If...*



Cloverleaf said:


> I heard a rumor that SCSA landed in st louis by private jet.


*I know he will make an appearance but don't know what will happen.*


----------



## rzrbaxfan

*Re: What If...*

I don't think Stone Cold fits into the image they are trying to project right now. Even when he was the "sheriff" and doing comedy bits with Bischoff and Vince....man that stuff won't fly today. As much as I am wanting an edgier show and would love to see SC, I just don't think it's going to happen. Tag team main events, fan polls, no mid card, no strong heels, and a lot of Cena is pretty much what we have and will continue to see as long as the money keeps coming in.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck the future of pro wrestling, let's live in the past!


----------



## Punked Up

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

-Green Day is currently staying in the WWE Hotel in St. Louis. It is unknows whether or not they are guests of the company or are performing on the show in some capacity.

I don't hate this news. Green Day is actually mainstream and a good band, so I can't complain. Green Day is the SD theme..so maybe there will be a new theme with Green Day and then Green Day will perform both songs?


----------



## Headliner

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Fuck the future of pro wrestling, let's live in the past!




TV shows always relive past moments when they hit a milestone. It's the same concept here. Plus if it means they will gain viewership, what's the problem?

It's totally acceptable in this situation.


----------



## pushJTG

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



The Rebel said:


> *:mark: Not long now
> Feels like im waiting for wrestlemania. So excited.
> 
> DX return should be epic. Favourite stable of ALL time.
> If Triple H crop chops Lesnar i will explode.*


word .... do u know if its going to be the full stable or just hhh hbk ? the previews are advertising dx return as a duo


----------



## dxbender

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



The Cult said:


> It's been reported that Green Day are in St. Louis for RAW.


lol, so fans might get their wish for a new theme, but it'll be one that sucks still lol.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: What If...*

Stone Cold (if he is there) will be wasted tonight. He'll stun Slater 10 times and drink 45 beers and not be allowed to say anything. And all the kids in the audience 7 years and younger will all ask who that is.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: What If...*



moonmop said:


> Stone Cold (if he is there) will be wasted tonight. He'll stun Slater 10 times and drink 45 beers and not be allowed to say anything. And all the kids in the audience 7 years and younger will all ask who that is.


Sad but true.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punked Up said:


> I'd just like to get a rather strong opinion out of the way here:
> 
> People are always taking around WM/shows like this that the future needs to be built. Less legends, more debuts, pushes, etc. I hear people complaining that we get to see the greatness that is DX, Rock or Brock again, it's a fucking privelage and every charismaless punk in the back should be taking notes. To the young guys - fuck you. I'm all for you guys getting pushes, but this is a night where I want all the fucking nostalgia I can. Let me fucking relax and enjoy a show that was once great. Fuck you Tyson Kidd, fuck you Santino Marella, and (gulp) fuck you Dean Ambrose. GIVE ME MORE FUCKING NOSTALGIA. Top stars and select upper midcarders are fine -- Punk, Cena, Sheamus, Ziggler, Jericho, Henry and others, but push these other guys some other time. Fuck 'em and their character development.





joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Fuck the future of pro wrestling, let's live in the past!


I agree with both of these posts.For one night at least I want to relive my childhood


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> TV shows always relive past moments when they hit a milestone. It's the same concept here. Plus if it means they will gain viewership, what's the problem?
> 
> It's totally acceptable in this situation.


Sure it's acceptable but still, let's keep some balance in the show.


----------



## Mr Eagles

*New Set?*

When do they start setting up the set? Really interested in seeing if we're gonna have a new one or not.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: New Set?*

What about a six-sided ring? LOL maybe on 6000th episode...


----------



## andycarroll

*Re: New Set?*

Really hope so.They should also introduce the new WWE title design.


----------



## Headliner

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Sure it's acceptable but still, let's keep some balance in the show.


Ziggler will get a MITB segment, Punk is in the main-event, Bryan is in a segment. 

They pretty much have to hype the older stars/nostalgia acts because that's where the money is at. When you consider how big these stars are, it's not a bad thing at all.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: New Set?*

New set, new theme, new WWE title, new commentary team and a change in direction are all needed. Unfortunately we'll be lucky if we get even one of the 5.


----------



## dazzy666

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

ive got a feeling ziggler will cash in tonight and win to make the fact more nobody has lost their mitb chance then cena will lose 


HOPEFULLY!


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: New Set?*



NathWFC said:


> New set, new theme, new WWE title, new commentary team and a change in direction are all needed. Unfortunately we'll be lucky if we get even one of the 5.


If we can only get one of those, then I'll take the change in direction anyday.


----------



## Punkholic

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



> I just heard from friend of the site that The Undertaker and wife Michelle McCool are currently on a flight to St. Louis. WWE is pulling out all stops on this one. We are also hearing that a shocking name very well may be at the show as well and are trying confirm. This should be one hell of a night.





> Road Warrior Animal wrote on his Facebook page that he's heading to Raw tonight.





> Paul Heyman is in St. Louis for an on camera reunion with Brock Lesnar tonight.


*Source:* PWinsider.com


----------



## THANOS

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yeah I like guys like Tyson Kidd, and the prime time players, but being honest I don't want to see any of those guys tonight at all. In fact I would be fine not seeing Sheamus or Del Rio tonight, but I know that won't happen unfortunately. I think a strong attitude era upper midcarder should interfere in Bryan's wedding to feud with him, so Bryan can go over someone with name recognition. I'm also hoping for a Dean Ambrose debut, and a Punk heel turn to close the show. This show has the potential the be the best RAW since 99'.


----------



## Dan the Tank05

*Re: New Set?*

*It would be cool if they came up with a new set. I wonder what it would look like.*


----------



## NathWFC

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's not gonna happen, but I would fucking shit my pants if Goldberg showed up.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*undertaker on raw 1000*

its kind of obvious that the deadman will make an appearance on raw 1000 since he was on the first raw and apart from austin and maybe the rock/cena the biggest name in raw history but i am wondering where he is going to fit in and make an appearance, whether he will interrupt lesnar/heyman or the dx reunion, i don't know but it is guaranteed that he will be there tonight so i would like to hear what you guys think.


----------



## Firallon

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I had a funny dream about the 1000th RAW last night.

The show opens with Chris Jericho vs The Rock. Jericho is quickly defeated when The Miz runs out and does a super hurricanrana from the apron on Jericho and they both crash into the crowd. Stone Cold appears in the crowd and throws The Miz into the ring and then stunners him (which The Miz sells like he was just hit by lightning). Triple H then runs in and pedigrees Stone Cold. Next The Rock comes out and climbs the turnbuckle, seeminly to jump on Triple H while he is posing in the ring. And here comes MR MCMAHON who Rock Bottoms The Rock off the top of the turnbuckle onto the middle of the ring. He then cuts a promo magically backstage saying he is bringing back the WWF. Next, Christian comes out...in shorts similar to what Brock Lesnar worse when he faced Cena...and defends his title against Brodus Clay. That is when I woke up, lol.


----------



## Dan the Tank05

*Re: undertaker on raw 1000*

*If he doesn't, I will be pissed. But, you never know.*


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: New Set?*



Mr Eagles said:


> If we can only get one of those, then I'll take the change in direction anyday.


A change of direction would instigate all of the other things.


----------



## Minka

*Re: New Set?*

I think we may get a modification of the current set but nothing brand spanking new. There's also the possibility we could see an older set back for a one-time only deal. I'm more in favor of that, actually. On a random note, the white ropes have got to go.


----------



## andycarroll

*Re: undertaker on raw 1000*

I can't see him fit into the picture with the Deadman persona.I want him to return with the ABA/Big Evil gimmick alongside Michelle McCool.


----------



## Ray

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



NathWFC said:


> It's not gonna happen, but I would fucking shit my pants if Goldberg showed up.


God fucking no. That would be terrible.


Good business though. The kiddies would love him.


----------



## Oakue

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It wouldn't surprise me if they do an assembly line type of thing on Heath Slater. One by one they all come out and do their finisher on him, culminating in Austin.

Slater better get even a small push after this type of burial.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*










The goatee is gone.

Also a new t-shirt.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: New Set?*

If they're having a preshow, would they really spoil the new stage design by showing it to people before the opening pyros of Raw?

(Though they sorta did for Wrestlemania,so anything is possible)


----------



## N-Zone

*Re: New Set?*

I doubt there will be an all-new set. Possibly a slight change to the HD set to make it look more special/PPV-like but that would be it.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: New Set?*



dxbender said:


> If they're having a preshow, would they really spoil the new stage design by showing it to people before the opening pyros of Raw?
> 
> (Though they sorta did for Wrestlemania,so anything is possible)


For Wrestlemania they posted a picture of the arena before even the pre-show.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



moonmop said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if they do an assembly line type of thing on Heath Slater. One by one they all come out and do their finisher on him, culminating in Austin.
> 
> Slater better get even a small push after this type of burial.


I don't see how Slater would be "buried" if he never had a push to begin with.


----------



## bazzer

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> The goatee is gone.
> 
> Also a new t-shirt.


I would if he did a tout and in it, he had the goatee. It would be a supreme "fuck you, fans".


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Pumped like a bitch :mark:


----------



## THANOS

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



itssoeasy23 said:


> I don't see how Slater would be "buried" if he never had a push to begin with.


Yeah if anything all this attention he's getting, will make his name resonate with casual fans, which is something that has never happened to him before, so in a sense it's a push in the same way that Ryder was getting one (losing matches but still getting your character over).


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slater buried? I'd rather be Slater now than say Drew McIntyre or anyone else that does fuck all.

He's on RAW everyweek (unlike Ryder) and is in segments with legends. (unlike Ryder)


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Does anyone know what the Preshow will be about ?


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: What If...*



moonmop said:


> Stone Cold (if he is there) will be wasted tonight. He'll stun Slater 10 times and drink 45 beers and not be allowed to say anything. And all the kids in the audience 7 years and younger will all ask who that is.


the truth hurts


----------



## dxbender

*Re: New Set?*



andersonasshole900 said:


> For Wrestlemania they posted a picture of the arena before even the pre-show.


That wasn't WWE though, that was people in the arena(fans or staff?)


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"DAMN" Ron Simmons is great but I would love to see for this show a Nation reunion. D'Lo obviously can't be there, but Farooq, Henry, Kama and even Rock in a backstage segment/skit or something would be awesome. I also hope Nash is there, needs to be there as he was a big part of RAW for 2 different eras. 

This show needs to be all legends and special attractions guys because they're the only reason this 1000th episode feels special. Save the mediocrity of the current roster for next week and on when the 3 hours "EXTRAVAGANZA"(or torture)starts. This show is a reminder for us longtime fans, "how great this program USED to be". Just hope it delivers, can't wait.


> I just heard from friend of the site that The Undertaker and wife Michelle McCool are currently on a flight to St. Louis. WWE is pulling out all stops on this one. *We are also hearing that a shocking name very well may be at the show as well* and are trying confirm. This should be one hell of a night.


Goooooooooldberg...Shane O Mac...Warrior or "Hey Yo" The Bad Guy, either way - :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Boss P

*Re: New Set?*

If they were getting a completely new set, I think we would've heard about it by now.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: New Set?*

I really doubt we'll be getting a new set. And if we do, it'll probably be a one-night thing.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: New Set?*

For any new changes, I hope that Lawler is gone soon. He's terrible.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: New Set?*



dxbender said:


> That wasn't WWE though, that was people in the arena(fans or staff?)


Nah I remember WWE's official Twitter posting it.


----------



## AustinRock2288

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk/Austin is all I give a shit about.


This for me as well.


----------



## Clique

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

There won't be much time for matches but I hope they treat Punk/Cena main event like a PPV showdown and give us a strong, interesting finish (clean or dirty); just give them the time to work a good championship match because their in-ring chemistry is good enough to produce a TV MOTYC.




The-Rock-Says said:


> The goatee is gone.
> 
> Also a new t-shirt.


*I'M READY*


----------



## TJTheGr81

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> The goatee is gone.
> 
> Also a new t-shirt.


Looks like he's slimmed down a bit too. Good. Still freaked out by seeing him so jacked like he was a few months back.


----------



## yourmumsface17

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> "DAMN" Ron Simmons is great but I would love to see for this show a Nation reunion. D'Lo obviously can't be there, but Farooq, Henry, Kama and even Rock in a backstage segment/skit or something would be awesome. I also hope Nash is there, needs to be there as he was a big part of RAW for 2 different eras.
> 
> 
> Goooooooooldberg...Shane O Mac...Warrior or "Hey Yo" The Bad Guy, either way - :mark::mark::mark:


@the shocking name part. 

4-5 years ago the speculation would be, Rock?! Lesnar?! But nope, both are on the show. :cool2 Wonder who it will be.


----------



## Punkholic

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> lol, so fans might get their wish for a new theme, but it'll be one that sucks still lol.


Let's just hope it's not their newest song:


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Looks like he's slimmed down a bit too. Good. Still freaked out by seeing him so jacked like he was a few months back.


You mean that picture that made him look like he was the Hulk? Nah, that was just the angle of picture. He was in the same shape in that picture as he was at WM.


----------



## Shazayum

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

shocking name is gonna be...ROWDY RODDY PIPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadkill_

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



moonmop said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if they do an assembly line type of thing on Heath Slater. One by one they all come out and do their finisher on him, culminating in Austin.
> 
> Slater better get even a small push after this type of burial.


I think you don't understand that Slater's current angle constitutes a 'push'. He's getting the exact opposite of a 'burial'. He's being constantly placed in the higher quarter hour now for a while. The big talking points of recent RAW's have been the cameo's and the one consistent thing apart from them all being big names is Slater appearing opposite them. It's called exposure, and Slater is probably over the moon he was chosen for it.


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Fuck the future of pro wrestling, let's live in the past!


what the fuck do you want you tna moron? you said this thing back in 2010, 2011 when Hogan was in the main event at Bound For Glory?


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: New Set?*

There might be a special one-night-only arrangement, but don't expect a brand new set tonight. With all the special guests and logistics involved in executing a show like tonight's, the producers and technical crew wouldn't want the added headache of working with brand new set technology. Nope.


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punked Up said:


> -Green Day is currently staying in the WWE Hotel in St. Louis. It is unknows whether or not they are guests of the company or are performing on the show in some capacity.
> 
> I don't hate this news. *Green Day is actually mainstream and a good band*, so I can't complain. Green Day is the SD theme..so maybe there will be a new theme with Green Day and then Green Day will perform both songs?


get the fuck out of here.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Slater buried? I'd rather be Slater now than say Drew McIntyre or anyone else that does fuck all.
> 
> He's on RAW everyweek (unlike Ryder) and is in segments with legends. (unlike Ryder)


Seriously. Slater has gotta be having the time of his life right now. He's working with legends, getting over and he's likely got a sure spot on tonight's show. I'm sure most of the other lower card guys would kill for what Slater's doing right now.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SummerLove said:


> shocking name is gonna be...ROWDY RODDY PIPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Really? Really?


----------



## hazuki

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> "DAMN" Ron Simmons is great but I would love to see for this show a Nation reunion. D'Lo obviously can't be there, but Farooq, Henry, Kama and even Rock in a backstage segment/skit or something would be awesome. I also hope Nash is there, needs to be there as he was a big part of RAW for 2 different eras.
> 
> This show needs to be all legends and special attractions guys because they're the only reason this 1000th episode feels special. Save the mediocrity of the current roster for next week and on when the 3 hours "EXTRAVAGANZA"(or torture)starts. This show is a reminder for us longtime fans, "how great this program USED to be". Just hope it delivers, can't wait.
> 
> 
> Goooooooooldberg...Shane O Mac...Warrior or "Hey Yo" The Bad Guy, either way - :mark::mark::mark:


Kurt Angle? :mark: Probably not.


----------



## Choke2Death

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Fuck yea!!


JBL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now I'm extra hyped for this show. Austin, JBL, Rock, Brock, DX, Undertaker and etc. They just cannot screw this up!


----------



## Dan the Tank05

*Re: New Set?*



Vin Ghostal said:


> There might be a special one-night-only arrangement, but don't expect a brand new set tonight. With all the special guests and logistics involved in executing a show like tonight's, the producers and technical crew wouldn't want the added headache of working with brand new set technology. Nope.


*I agree. They will probably have a special set up for tonight but not any new permanent look. I do feel however, that they should change it up.*


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: New Set?*

The current set looks like something out of the Power Rangers.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Reports are stating this is the NEW Raw logo they'll be debuting tonight.

Ruthless Aggression anyone? :vince2


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> "DAMN" Ron Simmons is great but I would love to see for this show a Nation reunion. D'Lo obviously can't be there, but Farooq, Henry, Kama and even Rock in a backstage segment/skit or something would be awesome. I also hope Nash is there, needs to be there as he was a big part of RAW for 2 different eras.
> 
> This show needs to be all legends and special attractions guys because they're the only reason this 1000th episode feels special. Save the mediocrity of the current roster for next week and on when the 3 hours "EXTRAVAGANZA"(or torture)starts. This show is a reminder for us longtime fans, "how great this program USED to be". Just hope it delivers, can't wait.
> 
> 
> Goooooooooldberg...Shane O Mac...Warrior or *"Hey Yo" The Bad Guy*, either way - :mark::mark::mark:


just imagine the pop that Hall will get when he's gonna say that. hope that he returns tonight with Nash as the Outsiders for a little promo. Hall is in a better shape now and it would be awesome if he returns. Also, a nWo reunion with Hogan, Hall, Nash would have been awesome if Hogan didn't wasted his time in Orlando.



SummerLove said:


> shocking name is gonna be...ROWDY RODDY PIPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


who gives a fuck about Piper anymore? he hasn't been relevant since 1995


----------



## AustinRock2288

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TheF1BOB said:


> Reports are stating this is the NEW Raw logo they'll be debuting tonight.


Not bad.


----------



## Shazayum

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



awesomeshit said:


> who gives a fuck about Piper anymore? he hasn't been relevant since 1995


----------



## Curry

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The only way I can watch this is streaming in my garden from 2-5 in the morning, This better not be a let down.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hacksaw and them hacks will be there also. Ugh.


----------



## omaroo

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I would love the shock to be Goldberg, but I really doubt it, bet it will be a letdown.


----------



## michiganct

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i don't care if it's a woman's match every match and Karma destroys both the wedding AND the championship match

if I hear "Hey Yo, Chico"

...it will be totally worth it


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TheF1BOB said:


> Reports are stating this is the NEW Raw logo they'll be debuting tonight.
> 
> Ruthless Aggression anyone? :vince2


crap.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That is one mediocre logo.


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



awesomeshit said:


> crap.


You're a tough one, huh ?


----------



## JerichoH20

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Really looking forward to this RAW, needless to say. 

1000 episode couldn't came for better time to WWE imo, since the product is 
not good, at least most of it.

Hoping for some epic returns, hoping WWE wont screw this up, but really dont
know how that's even possible with Rock and DX return etc.

Gonna watch it tomorrow, since i live in Finland, first thing when i wake up, 
going to download, cant wait!


----------



## FoxyRoxy

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This is the first time I've ever been excited for RAW.

I might stay up till 4am just to watch.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



I Curry I said:


> The only way I can watch this is streaming in my garden from 2-5 in the morning, This better not be a let down.


Why the garden?


----------



## SonoShion

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

^ To wake up the neighbours while marking out.


----------



## Starbuck

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Going to see Batman soon then I'm coming home, ordering a pizza and watching Raw. *EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!! EXCITED AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## RatedR10

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Tonight's just going to be a fun show. It looks great from top to bottom with DX, the wedding, Lesnar returning and Punk/Cena, plus involvement from The Rock, Steve Austin and The Undertaker PLUS the legends that have been involved with Heath Slater and JBL and others. WWE has a reputation for fucking up on night's like this, but I just don't see how they can do that tonight. This just looks fucking awesome. 

I would go crazy if the APA music hit tonight too.


----------



## -Extra-

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Starbuck said:


> Going to see Batman soon *then I'm coming home, ordering a pizza and watching Raw. EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!! EXCITED AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


I wouldn't bet on the bolded part. :gun::sad:


----------



## Honey Bucket

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I never thought I'd say this, but I am actually getting pretty damn excited so see a WWE show, can't remember feeling like this for a while. Even my mates (the ones who have a passing interest in wrestling) are talking about it alot on Facebook. Oooooooh yeeeeeah!


----------



## AngeloAwesome

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TheF1BOB said:


> Reports are stating this is the NEW Raw logo they'll be debuting tonight.
> 
> Ruthless Aggression anyone? :vince2


IMO a little too simplistic, but still good, and way better than how the logo looks right now.


----------



## STEVALD

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Why the garden?


His neighbour's wifi range is quite limited I guess.

:troll


----------



## nba2k10

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Scott Hall > Golberg. But this will be the best raw of all time


----------



## Curry

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Why the garden?


I'm staying in a villa in spain right now which has a shared garden with another villa, the other villa has a router and the one I'm in doesn't so the only place I can get decent internet is in the corner of the garden. (Y)

Edit - both the villas are owned by the same people so I do have permission to do this btw.


----------



## morris3333

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

my Predict for raw tonight.

Kane and Eve to crash the wedding.

Christian vs Ryback for the Intercontinental Championship.

Layla and kelly kelly and Santino Marella vs Beth Phoenix and Antonio Cesaro and Aksana in a 6 tag team match.

Epico & Primo vs Prime Time Players.

Brock Lesnar beat down on hbk.

John Cena/CM Punk match end in a dq.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i'm liking the new logo .. it has a "badass" feel to it


----------



## ben_fletch

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TheF1BOB said:


> Reports are stating this is the NEW Raw logo they'll be debuting tonight.
> 
> Ruthless Aggression anyone? :vince2


Looks fake, too similar to the current logo


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I still have my green day t shirt :sad:

Too bad the quality of their albums went to shit...


----------



## ToddTheBod

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena/Punk
Possible Wade Barrett Return
Possible Dean Ambrose Debut
Possible Taker Segment


----------



## STEVALD

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



I Curry I said:


> I'm staying in a villa in spain right now which has a shared garden with another villa, the other villa has a router and the one I'm in doesn't so the only place I can get decent internet is in the corner of the garden. (Y)
> 
> Edit - both the villas are owned by the same people so I do have permission to do this btw.


Ah I was right then!


----------



## Rocky Mark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Hacksaw and them hacks will be there also. Ugh.


god i hope not .. we've seen enough of this old guys (Hacksaw , Slaughter , Jimmy Hart , etc ..) they repeat the same shit and i have no desire to see legends that are beyond washed up 

i wanna see other legends , seeing Sid , Vader , Page and Rikishi was something new and refreshing


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Interesting article in USA Today about Raw 1000.

http://www.usatoday.com/life/televi...18/wwe-monday-night-raw-1000-shows/56423082/1


----------



## Honey Bucket

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Just a passing comment, but Jimmy Hart is 68 years old. He looks really fucking good for his age.


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ToddTheBod said:


> Cena/Punk
> *Possible Wade Barrett Return
> Possible Dean Ambrose Debut*
> Possible Taker Segment


don't want this shit to happen. this show needs to be old school.


----------



## Brye

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Can't wait for the show tonight. Signing off for the day since I don't want any last minute spoilers.


----------



## RDEvans

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Paul bearer said on his twitter @wweurniverse that he would be in st louis. thoughts?


----------



## StanStansky

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I've been saying it all along, but Punk NEEDS to win clean. If Cena ends the show as champion, it will be the ultimate "Fuck you free-thinkers, THE CHAMP IS HERE AND IS GOING UNDEFEATED AGAINST THE ENTIRE SOLAR SYSTEM." Cut to Cena giving the AA to Pluto and no-selling the -400 degree weather.


----------



## Dark Kent

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I will see all of you tonight. I don't want any spoilers lol


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*Hey Yo!*


----------



## Punkholic

*RAW new logo unveiled*



>


*Source:* twitter.com/WWE


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: RAW new logo unveiled*

They just keep getting lazier and lazier


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: RAW new logo unveiled*

Are you kidding me?


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: RAW new logo unveiled*

it looks horrible tbh.


----------



## NWO Sweet

*Re: RAW new logo unveiled*

I love it.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: The 1000th Episode of Monday Night Raw! (NO SPOILERS)*

Well, a new RAW logo has been unveiled:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/628386-raw-new-logo-unveiled.html


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



awesomeshit said:


> don't want this shit to happen. this show needs to be old school.


It's 3 hours, they have time for everything.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: RAW new logo unveiled*

It's got a old school feel to it. I like it.


----------



## awesomeshit

*Re: RAW new logo unveiled*

so this means that are we gonna have a new intro, new stage set, etc.?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW new logo unveiled*

Not too bad.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*










Dwayne-O pimpin'


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: The 1000th Episode of Monday Night Raw! (NO SPOILERS)*



Punkholic said:


> Well, a new RAW logo has been unveiled:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/628386-raw-new-logo-unveiled.html


it looks horrible..


----------



## HiddenViolence

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Not sure if posted but:


> Gonna crash a big party, see some old friends and Bully everyone!!! Cant wait to see the look on certain faces. #BULLYNATION


From Bully Ray's Twitter


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

- Look for some sort of Legends Battle Royal tonight on RAW. There were also plans to have a major Legends "beatdown" on Heath Slater. Basically, all the Legends will hit their finishers on Slater after he cuts a promo bashing them. We'll have more on this later today.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Not sure if posted but:
> 
> From Bully Ray's Twitter


Holy crap! that's great. Let's hope this means the problems between tna and wwe are over.


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Not sure if posted but:
> 
> From Bully Ray's Twitter


bubba ray thinks that he is a big fucking star. fpalm


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Not sure if posted but:
> 
> From Bully Ray's Twitter


Would :mark: like crazy but wouldn't be surprised if Ray is trolling.


----------



## 199630

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ugh, my RAW thread was closed before I could even finish writing the poll. Anyway, how much wrestling do you think we'll see tonight in those 3 hours? I'm guessing 40 minutes tops.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

my god !! it's like every minute there's something new hyping me up !! 

fuck yeah , it's gonna be an awesome night


----------



## Lennon

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I like the new logo, I thought the previous one was a bit tacky looking, this is simpler and sleeker.

Now we just need a new theme and a new set and we're sorted!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If bully ray is trolling he's the king of twittah. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Not sure if posted but:
> 
> From Bully Ray's Twitter


Ugh, he's so lame.


----------



## Punkholic

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punked Up said:


> -Green Day is currently staying in the WWE Hotel in St. Louis. It is unknows whether or not they are guests of the company or are performing on the show in some capacity.
> 
> I don't hate this news. *Green Day is actually mainstream and a good band*, so I can't complain. Green Day is the SD theme..so maybe there will be a new theme with Green Day and then Green Day will perform both songs?


"American Idiot" was a great album, gotta give it to them. However, 21STCB really let me down. And don't even get me started with their newest song...


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Just for the love of god, no nickelback


----------



## alliance

*What are the chances of Hunter Hearst Hemsley returning Tonight??*

i mean we havent seen him for a while, wonder what hes up too , perhaps he'll walk down the aisle with a beautiful dame by his side?

honestly..i have a weird feeling tonight..


----------



## Ray

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



RDEvans said:


> Paul bearer said on his twitter @wweurniverse that he would be in st louis. thoughts?


You know what. This never came to mind until now, but I could honestly see Taker retiring tonight with some sort of angle with Bearer. I would hate to see it happen as Taker can definitely still go in the ring especially if it's only one match a year, but it's a definite possibility. 20-0 is a nice solid rounded number, and even if it is only once a year, I can't see Taker wanting to 5 more years to 25-0


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

bully ray should stay in the pigpen that is called T N A.


----------



## will94

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bully's Twitter now doesn't show that tweet, so yea.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bully Ray and Jericho cutting a promo on each other, trollception.


----------



## Marv95

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm no art major but the logo ain't too bad. In fact if you took away the R's tail it almost looks like the Ruthless Aggression one as someone pointed out.


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

- Kevin Nash posted the following on Twitter, discussing tonight's 1,000th episode of WWE Monday Night RAW… *Congrats to Vince and the entire crew at WWE.Raw 1000!! Seems like yesterday I was driving to the Manhattan Center with Shawn and Scott.*Nash is not expected to be on RAW tonight due to a family vacation.

fuck this shit!


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

so is the tna talent bully ray and tara going to be used on tv?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nash is not on my tv tonight? :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Nash is not on my tv tonight? :mark::mark::mark:


it must be bingo night at the retirement home


----------



## Yankees4Life

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

MY RAW PREVIEW ! http://a-listsports.blogspot.com/2012/07/7-23-raw-preview-worth-1000-words.html


----------



## Green Light

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao Bully Ray obviously trolling but I would love it if he showed up somehow, seems like just about everyone has been "spotted" in St. Louis today


----------



## mrchordproductions

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is it sad that Im looking forward to returns way more than the wwe title match? I feel Like im living in the past right now :/


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ray's tweet is still showing for me but yeah, he's trolling hard.


----------



## Kezz1178

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> If bully ray is trolling he's the king of twittah. :lol


"Cant wait to see the look on some peoples faces"..Yeah when you build everyone up then dont appear


----------



## Sunhome

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Is there any way to watch RAW live tonight online legally?
If not, does anybody know of a good HD stream pref. SopCast?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Green Light said:


> :lmao Bully Ray obviously trolling but I would love it if he showed up somehow, seems like just about everyone has been "spotted" in St. Louis today


He's going to the nash party instead :lmao


----------



## JasonLives

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Think Ray just means he will visit the guys backstage. Its like going back in time for guys like Ray. The show is much more then just the 3 hours on air. They will hang out backstage before, during and after the show at the hotel. Its a reunion. 
You dont get many chances to have all these names in the same place.


----------



## Clique

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



coconutcrusher said:


> Ugh, my RAW thread was closed before I could even finish writing the poll. Anyway, how much wrestling do you think we'll see tonight in those 3 hours? I'm guessing 40 minutes tops.


Less than that maybe. There will be some long segments and quick matches. But like I said earlier, I want the main event to get at least 15 minutes.


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

orton hates that fat bastard so i hope that they don't let him enter the building.


----------



## hazuki

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

400+ already on WF..Gonna be a hard time to discuss theshow on here.


----------



## Punked Up

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Well it just sucks that I have a basbeball game at 6PM. Stupid, stupid, stupid. Well, I should be home at 8:30, will start watching RAW at 9 so I can skip through commercials and diva's.


----------



## dxbender

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

New Raw logo looks interesting.

Looks abit like current logo, but also like the first Raw logo.

Makes me wonder if they're getting a new set or not as well. Cause their previous logo was done for the HD-LED stuff


----------



## ben_fletch

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That RAW logo is confirmed, shame. It looks hella lame


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

would have loved it if the whole DX were in the ring and then the Wolfpac entrance music played and Nash and Hall came out and joined DX. The Kliq back together!


----------



## Punked Up

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Clique said:


> Less than that maybe. There will be some long segments and quick matches. But like I said earlier, I want the main event to get at least 15 minutes.


I expect Cena/Punk to go 20 minutes, IC Title to go about 10, I'm guessing there will also be a diva's open for #1 contender which gets 3 minutes, legends battle royal gets about 5, and than a big 6 or 8 man tag with the top workers to get about 10-15. So Probably 40-50 minutes total.


----------



## ben_fletch

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> New Raw logo looks interesting.
> 
> Looks abit like current logo, but also like the first Raw logo.
> 
> Makes me wonder if they're getting a new set or not as well. Cause their previous logo was done for the HD-LED stuff


Can't really see it being much different, maybe change the graphics on the LED panels and screens, but thats it. Anyone else miss red ring ropes?


----------



## Rated Y2J

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can't wait for RAW tonight. Looking forward to whatever Punk/Rock/Austin/Lesnar/Jericho/Ziggler do, aswell as the Bryan/AJ wedding.


----------



## cainkopeland

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I want appearance from the sexiest woman in world, Stephanie Mcmahon. Please!!!!


----------



## Yankees4Life

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Punked Up said:


> Well it just sucks that I have a basbeball game at 6PM. Stupid, stupid, stupid. Well, I should be home at 8:30, will start watching RAW at 9 so I can skip through commercials and diva's.


No worries. The ending should be the best.


----------



## deadman18

Love the new logo, looking at this while listening to No church in the Wild, so badass....


----------



## admiremyclone

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I think WWE has done well in that they're getting everyone excited with all the big names turning up, but they've also guaranteed us what will no doubt be a great main event in Punk/Cena.


----------



## RyanPelley

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Green Day possibly appearing on Raw? Why..... Enough of the WWE's fascination with crap bands that have been irrelevant for over ten years.


----------



## chargebeam

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow. I love that new logo! I was afraid they would go even further with those over-the-top sparkly 3D logos since they ve gone in HD.


----------



## superfudge

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I've been genuinely really excited for this for quite a few weeks. I'm looking forward to the surprises and changes. This is historical, no matter what you moan about. We're gonna witness WWE history.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Legends, Heyman talking, Brock kicking ass, Rock talking AND kicking ass are the only things I'm looking forward too. Also the possibility of seeing Goldberg (you never know) if he shows up I might just faint.

Other than that I dont care about whatever else happens. Just because it's called "The 1000th Episode" doesnt change the fact that it's still another episode of Raw, 3 hours no less, which has been putting out a streak of shitty shows as of late.

Not excited for tonight's Raw, let's just say I'm intrigued. If they put on a great show...thumbs up, if they dont...figures. At the end of the day, as I'm sure some of you have heard plenty of times before, this episode doesnt matter.

What matters is episode 1001 and beyond.


----------



## Clique

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



hazuki said:


> 400+ already on WF..Gonna be a hard time to discuss theshow on here.


And that's just the Raw section. There are 1200+ people on this site right now. Big buzz for Raw 1000 tonight.


----------



## Punked Up

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


-Extra- said:


> I wouldn't bet on the bolded part. :gun::sad:


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anyone hear anything about Trish or Lita appearing?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

People shouldn't even be here when the show starts, I bet this forum will crash due to many people trying to type and post at the same time. Watch it as a fan if you have too.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Meh, doesn't look that different, so I am already used to it.


----------



## ellthom

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Warrior said:


> People shouldn't even be here when the show starts, I bet this forum will crash due to many people trying to type and post at the same time. Watch it as a fan if you have too.


I know I wont be on here... too frustrating. going to be 100% into the Raw episode, no matter how bad or good it may be


----------



## StanStansky

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Agreed. I feel that the forum should voluntarily shut itself down during the show so that the people on here can pay full attention to the show.


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TomahawkJock said:


> Anyone hear anything about Trish or Lita appearing?


Lita is confirmed. I think Trish also.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jericho just touted: http://www.tout.com/m/ee36wz?ref=twqw7ss4


----------



## SpeedStick

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*


----------



## StanStansky

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

^^^ I hope that's true. POWERBOMB MAE YOUNG OFF THE STAGE THROUGH A TABLE AND STRAIGHT THROUGH TO TV-14 PLEASE


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TheF1BOB said:


> Reports are stating this is the NEW Raw logo they'll be debuting tonight.
> 
> Ruthless Aggression anyone? :vince2


:lmao Are you fucking serious. That looks like something thrown together in Paint.


----------



## THANOS

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao Are you fucking serious. That looks like something thrown together in Paint.


Agreed. I wish chose a variation of the AE scratch logo because that was fucking awesome.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Unless TNA and WWE made another secret deal, we wont be seeing him.

Shame cause Bully could probably show a lot of these heels a thing or two.


----------



## Boss Monster

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I am NOT looking forward to DX... they really need to stop the damn reunions.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Dx reunions are pretty boring now, but it should be good now that Road dogg, assman, and pac are back tonight

only one missing is you know who :troll:


----------



## StanStansky

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I would love to see some TNA guys on the show. Angle and RVD, especially. Unfortunately I can't imagine Vince would want to give them exposure on what is arguably the biggest event since the first WM and create interest for TNA in the process.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao Are you fucking serious. That looks like something thrown together in Paint.


come on Ty , the simpler the better 

it's much better than the current one that looks like a cartoon channel logo 


the black background makes it look real cool


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao Are you fucking serious. That looks like something thrown together in Paint.


True dat. Hell, it looks like it was done half way through making the current one. :lol

Deffo better than the current one mind you, not cartoonish.



Rocky Mark said:


> come on Ty , the simpler the better
> 
> it's much better than the current one that looks like a cartoon channel logo
> 
> 
> the black background makes it look real cool


What Rocky Mark said. (Y)


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can anyone post a line up of everybody whos most likely going to be there ?


----------



## Silent KEEL

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao Are you fucking serious. That looks like something thrown together in Paint.


Everybody on this board knows so much about graphic design...


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kurt Angle making an appearance would be a mark out moment for me. But unless WWE made a deal with TNA then I don't see it.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I quite like the new RAW logo. Looks more cutting-edge than the current one.


----------



## brianbell25

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Nash is not on my tv tonight? :mark::mark::mark:


Kevin Nash stated a couple of weeks back that he takes his family on vacation this time every year for like a month. Can't blame the guy for choosing his family over a pay check at this point. 

I would have been nice to see Nash, but only if it were with Scott Hall and I don't think the WWE wants Hall appearing on their TV programming given his track record and the fact that he literally looks like a mere shell of his former self because of his history with drugs and alcohol.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So many stuff to talk about, the entire forum is bitching about logos fpalm


----------



## will94

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao Are you fucking serious. That looks like something thrown together in Paint.


It looks like the exact same logo they're currently using with a few modifications, cleaned up and ready for print (i.e. like an illustrator vector file). Everybody needs to calm it down a bit, jesus.


----------



## D.M.N.

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The new logo _suggests_ that no more Nickelback to open the show, I would have thought.


----------



## brianbell25

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anyone have an update on a possible Undertaker appearance tonight? He hasn't been confirmed for the show and there's been no reports of him in St. Louis yet (unless the WWE flies him in at the last possible moment), but it just seems like it wouldn't be right if he was not there in some form, even if it's just to come out and Chokeslam and Tombstone someone (Heath Slater?).


----------



## deadman18

So who do you guys think Christian is gonna face tonight?


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SonoShion said:


> Can anyone post a line up of everybody whos most likely going to be there ?


Shawn Michaels

John Bradshaw Layfield

Sid Vicious

Roddy Piper

Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson

Mick Foley

Bret Hart

Brock Lesnar

Paul Heyman

Jim Ross

Mean Gene Okerlund

Mae Young

Steve Blackman

Alicia Webb

Sean "X-Pac" Waltman

Diamond Dallas Page

Sgt. Slaughter

Jim Duggan

Vader

Road Warrior Animal

Slick

Billy Gunn

Bob Backlund

Road Dogg

Credit to Wrestlezone.com


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

D Bryan and Undertaker.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rocky Mark said:


> come on Ty , the simpler the better
> 
> it's much better than the current one that looks like a cartoon channel logo
> 
> 
> the black background makes it look real cool


The current one is very professional, this one is too simple. It doesn't look like a tv show logo at all.

At the end of the day, it's just a logo, but it's cheap.


----------



## dxbender

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Big summer angle.....WWE vs TNA lol.


----------



## Vyed

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



> - There are a lot of lists of talent making rounds as to who will appear and who won’t appear on tonight’s 1000th episode of WWE Raw. With Jerry Lawler claiming that up to 30 former WWE stars could appear, Here is a compiled list of confirmed and rumored names. Please note anyone on the “rumored” list is not confirmed to appear.


*Confirmed:*
The Rock
Brock Lesnar
D-Generation X
Bret Hart
Mick Foley
Jim Ross
Road Dogg
Road Warrior Animal
*Rumored:*
Billy Gunn
Bob Backlund
Diamond Dallas Page
Gene Okerlund
Jim Duggan
John “Bradshaw” Layfield
Mae Young
Michelle McCool
Paul Heyman
Paul Bearer
“Rowdy” Roddy Piper
Ron Simmons
Ryan Shamrock
Sean Waltman
Sgt. Slaughter
Steve Blackman
“Stone Cold” Steve Austin
Sycho Sid
The Undertaker
Vader
Victoria


----------



## wrestling nerd 21

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

It is an shame all these men have died,would of loved too seen them on the show tonight.

* Bam Bam Bigelow

* Big Boss Man

* Brian Pillman

* British Bulldog

* Chris Benoit

* Crash Holly

* Eddie Guerrero

* Mr. Perfect

* Owen Hart

* Rick Rude

* Road Warrior Hawk

* Test

* Umaga

* Yokozuna 

* Randy Savage

Also an shame we can't see D Low Brown,Al Snow,Double J,Kurt Angle,RVD,The Hardys,Ken Shamrock and The Dudleys on this show because these men played an important part during the Monday Night wars or Ruthless Aggression Era.


----------



## StanStansky

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



dxbender said:


> Big summer angle.....WWE vs TNA lol.


Even the thought of that made me have to go change my shorts. TNA as a whole is a weaker/sloppier program, but WWE needs legit competition so bad. They have no reason to try anymore.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

RAW

new logo according to pwinsider


----------



## RatedR10

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So it's the confirmed new logo? Sweet! I love it. Nice and simple, hopefully a stage change comes along with it very soon.


----------



## D.M.N.

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

As strange as it sounds, I would expect to see JBL and Ron Simmonds in an APA capacity. I can't imagine JBL wanting to be in a heel role having done his recent charity work, so wouldn't be surprised to see him and Ron back as APA in the legends battle royal.

Regarding Bully Ray, I couldn't imagine a TNA angle occurring on a WWE show, lol.


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



wrestling nerd 21 said:


> It is an shame all these men have died,would of loved too seen them on the show tonight.
> 
> * *Bam Bam Bigelow*
> 
> * Big Boss Man
> 
> * *Brian Pillman*
> 
> * British Bulldog
> 
> * *Chris Benoit*
> 
> * Crash Holly
> 
> * *Eddie Guerrero*
> 
> * *Mr. Perfect*
> 
> * Owen Hart
> 
> * *Rick Rude*
> 
> * Road Warrior Hawk
> 
> * Test
> 
> * Umaga
> 
> * Yokozuna
> 
> * *Randy Savage*
> 
> Also an shame we can't see D Low Brown,Al Snow,Double J,Kurt Angle,RVD,The Hardys,Ken Shamrock and The Dudleys on this show because these men played an important part during the Monday Night wars or Ruthless Aggression Era.


(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm looking forward to seeing all the "legends." I also hope there will be a new set, and a new WWE championship belt.


----------



## D.M.N.

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Re, Goldberg: https://twitter.com/Goldberg/status/227457362850631680


----------



## ben_fletch

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> RAW
> 
> new logo according to pwinsider


WWE have retweeted an article on twitter showing the previous new logo


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Undertaker is confirmed for tonight


----------



## Green Light

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

My body is ready.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

I've also heard xpac and the outlaws will be there tonight. This true??


----------



## mrchordproductions

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



StanStansky said:


> Even the thought of that made me have to go change my shorts. TNA as a whole is a weaker/sloppier program, but WWE needs legit competition so bad. They have no reason to try anymore.


well i agree with sloppier because WWE has the best camera work in wrestling, but Weaker? What exactly is stronger in the WWE in terms of entertainment? If wwe had guys like Joey Ryan doing that internet hype thing, Ace's and Eights attacking on Raw, Austin Aries and Bobby Roode in the main event, and having every Heavyweight Title match in the main event at a ppv people would be losing their shit and saying how good raw is


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Vyed said:


> *Confirmed:*
> The Rock
> Brock Lesnar
> D-Generation X
> Bret Hart
> Mick Foley
> Jim Ross
> Road Dogg
> Road Warrior Animal
> *Rumored:*
> Billy Gunn
> Bob Backlund
> Diamond Dallas Page
> Gene Okerlund
> Jim Duggan
> John “Bradshaw” Layfield
> Mae Young
> Michelle McCool
> Paul Heyman
> Paul Bearer
> “Rowdy” Roddy Piper
> Ron Simmons
> Ryan Shamrock
> Sean Waltman
> Sgt. Slaughter
> Steve Blackman
> “Stone Cold” Steve Austin
> Sycho Sid
> The Undertaker
> Vader
> Victoria


It's a shame Austin is in the "rumored" section, he should be an absolute guarantee. This show fails without him. Austin embodied Raw like no other, Vince said it himself, Austin's the vision he wanted for the show.


----------



## StanStansky

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I feel like TNA has only recently stepped up their game. Raw has a lot of garbage shows, but overall I feel the talent is better in WWE, nonsensical booking be damned.


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Green Light said:


> My body is ready.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I love the fact that the new logo gets away from the shiny, sparkly bullcrap that they've been using for the longest time. The show _is_ called RAW, after all. I'm all for bringing it back that element.

Hopefully this is just a sign of things to come (new theme, new set, new ring rope colors, etc.)


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Clique said:


> And that's just the Raw section. There are 1200+ people on this site right now. Big buzz for Raw 1000 tonight.


too bad the forum won't be working for like 95 percent of the time the servers crash.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jesus himself is going to make a appearance. :cool2
It looks like slater is going to job tonight, A LOT!

Y2J/Stephanie segment is a must...


----------



## Vyed

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's a shame Austin is in the "rumored" section, he should be an absolute guarantee. This show fails without him. Austin embodied Raw like no other, Vince said it himself, Austin's the vision he wanted for the show.


I agree Austin is without a doubt the most important star of RAW. I think he will be there, he has to be.


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shawn Michaels, HHH, JBL, Psycho Sid, Diamond Dallas Page, Vader, Roddy Piper, Mick Foley, The Rock, Bret Hart, Jim Ross, Gene Okerlund, Mae Young, Steve Blackman, Alicia Webb (Ryan Shamrock), Sean “X-Pac” Waltman, Sgt. Slaughter, Jim Duggan, Road Warrior Animal, Slick, Billy Gunn, Road Dogg BG James,Bob Backlund, The Undertaker, Steve Austin, Lita, Vince & Stephanie Mc Mahon, Brock Lesnar, Paul Heyman.

Ma Goodness.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'd like to think so, but I'm doubting it until we get confirmation.


----------



## Alim

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

It sucks that Canada will be delayed by an hour...


----------



## xD7oom

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



> *Big News: Ric Flair Is In St Louis For Tonight*
> Wrestling-News.net are reporting that Ric Flair is indeed in St Louis tonight confirmed by 2 sources.
> 
> He was spotted in the mall signing autographs this morning and was a write in for Raw GM until a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> While it isn't known if he will appear, We reported yesterday that JR, Ric Flair and HBK were to have lunch together today.


 http://www.wrestlingnewssource .com


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin is working on a movie, so I guess it's a matter of whether he was able to get the day off or not.


----------



## awesomeshit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The REAL WRESTLING GOD returning to WWE as the RAW GM!


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is the 1000'th Raw, it's history. He should just be telling them, fuck off I'm going. There's no excuse for missing this, I don't care if he was on the other side of the world yesterday.


----------



## APEX

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hope Orton returns like this.


----------



## ben_fletch

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*SPOILER, RAW 1000 CUPCAKES* From Punk's Twitter


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Austin is working on a movie, so I guess it's a matter of whether he was able to get the day off or not.


Of course austin is going to be on 1000 RAW.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Alim said:


> It sucks that Canada will be delayed by an hour...


the west coast is delayed by 3 hours


----------



## lewisvee

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Stone cold is a must, if he isn't their, it will basically ruin my night


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i want one of those cupcakes


----------



## mrchordproductions

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



StanStansky said:


> I feel like TNA has only recently stepped up their game. Raw has a lot of garbage shows, but overall I feel the talent is better in WWE, nonsensical booking be damned.


ahh thats what you mean. Well I can agree with that, Guys like Dolph Ziggler, Cm punk, and daniel Bryan all have great talents. While Tna does have a very good roster, wwe just has a lot more guys. 

I think that sloppiness that you said about impact is something thats hurting tna a bit. Not just the camera, the impact Zone just freaking sucks. Man I hope Dixie's plan of going on the road every ppv and going on the road more on impact in 2013 becomes a reality, because I can't stand that impact zone, last week they were chanting "We want tshirts" I mean what the fuck is that?


----------



## Your_Solution

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The show will hopefully be so good that I won't even care when it ends with Cena celebrating in the ring


----------



## -Extra-

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ben_fletch said:


> *SPOILER, RAW 1000 CUPCAKES* From Punk's Twitter


So much for his straight edge lifestyle...

unk2


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ok so how many times do you guys think the forums will crash tonight?


----------



## dxbender

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



ShiftyLWO said:


> the west coast is delayed by 3 hours


So the show isn't airing for you until 8pm local time?

It airs 9pmEST meaning 6PM west coast in Canada.

Pre show will be even more useless for Canadians. Watch the preshow, then still have to wait over an hour after it's done, before Raw is on

What sucks more is that thescore got rid of one of the shows they air in the afternoon/evening, but instead of moving back all the other shows back an hour(so that raw could start at 8pm), they just moved other shows later to fill that timeslot.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ben_fletch said:


> *SPOILER, RAW 1000 CUPCAKES* From Punk's Twitter


They look tasty.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

What the hell makes eating cupcakes not straight edge??


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin/Punk confrontation would be perfect. Coolest realistic thing that can happen for me.


----------



## -Extra-

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



xdoomsayerx said:


> What the hell makes eating cupcakes not straight edge??


unk2


----------



## Amber B

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Only watching if Billy Gunn returns and reunites with his son. If that doesn't happen, I'm back to watching Housewives with the greatest heel on tv right now, Ramona, cracking skulls.


----------



## ben_fletch

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The joint is sold out:


----------



## Rocky Mark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

red velvet cupcakes FTW !!


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ehh, 4 hours left. Every minute a new rumor to come out. Time to take a lil nap.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Being that I live in Canada, I'd SUPER appreciate it if somebody could PM me a link for a well known place to watch Raw online preferably

- In HD
- Doesn't cut out or drop feed (Obviously the last thing I want is to miss a big moment tonight)
- Something used on a weekly basis

I know it's kind of lazy on my part, but I find I run into a lot of viruses and ads and just crap and never actually find a stream. So I'd SUPER appreciate it if anybody could give me a hand. +Rep if you do. Again, THANKS !


----------



## Alim

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



ShiftyLWO said:


> the west coast is delayed by 3 hours


You've got to be kidding me...

EDIT: I just checked my guide and it says it'll start at 6pm. I'm in BC


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Being that I live in Canada, I'd SUPER appreciate it if somebody could PM me a link for a well known place to watch Raw online preferably

- In HD
- Doesn't cut out or drop feed (Obviously the last thing I want is to miss a big moment tonight)
- Something used on a weekly basis

I know it's kind of lazy on my part, but I find I run into a lot of viruses and ads and just crap and never actually find a stream. So I'd SUPER appreciate it if anybody could give me a hand. +Rep if you do. Again, THANKS !


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



dxbender said:


> So the show isn't airing for you until 8pm local time?
> 
> It airs 9pmEST meaning 6PM west coast in Canada.
> 
> Pre show will be even more useless for Canadians. Watch the preshow, then still have to wait over an hour after it's done, before Raw is on


yup 8pm local time (11pm eastern), my cable provider used to give me the east coast feed for USA, but it switched to the west coast feed for some reason 

i'm just going to watch it live on a crappy online feed. and watch it in HD later.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

ben_fletch said:


> The joint is sold out:



well I would hope this event would be sold out. Kinda embarrassing if it wasn't.


----------



## H

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Your_Solution said:


> The show will hopefully be so good that I won't even care when it ends with Cena celebrating in the ring


This is what people may have to go ahead and come to grips with. As great as the show may be, the chances of it ending with Cena celebrating in the ring with the belt are very high. Unless, WWE does the unthinkable lets Punk retain. Tonight and at Summerslam.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm looking forward to tonight not only for the nostalgic legends thsat'll be apearing but for the WWE title match,Brock Lesnar's answer to Triple H,AJ/Daniel Bryan Wedding and the announcement of a permanent GM finally. Going to be a great show!


----------



## dxbender

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



ShiftyLWO said:


> yup 8pm local time (11pm eastern), my cable provider used to give me the east coast feed for USA, but it switched to the west coast feed for some reason
> 
> i'm just going to watch it live on a crappy online feed. and watch it in HD later.



^You don't have TheScore? It's only 1 feed they have(running on eastern time) so it should air 6pm for west coast?


Unless you're not in Canada...but even then. West Coast feed of USA network should still have Raw at 6pm local time cause all of USA gets Raw Live?


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



dxbender said:


> ^You don't have TheScore? It's only 1 feed they have(running on eastern time) so it should air 6pm for west coast?
> 
> 
> Unless you're not in Canada...but even then. West Coast feed of USA network should still have Raw at 6pm local time cause all of USA gets Raw Live?


i don't live in canada, im from california so i dont get the score.

it all depends on your cable/satalite company, they decide if they show you the east coast or west coast feed.


----------



## D.M.N.

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

According to Wikipedia (not normally reliable, but I think we can use it here), Scottrade Centre holds 21,000 for wrestling. Excluding overseas, that must be the highest attended Raw in years.


----------



## hazuki

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Yeah i DOUBt ill discuss it with you guys...too much forum crashing even during regular shows.


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hopefully the front rows are filled with crazy smarks instead of those families dressing up their kids with cena gear, urghh.


----------



## bacardimayne

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Being that I live in Canada, I'd SUPER appreciate it if somebody could PM me a link for a well known place to watch Raw online preferably
> 
> - In HD
> - Doesn't cut out or drop feed (Obviously the last thing I want is to miss a big moment tonight)
> - Something used on a weekly basis
> 
> I know it's kind of lazy on my part, but I find I run into a lot of viruses and ads and just crap and never actually find a stream. So I'd SUPER appreciate it if anybody could give me a hand. +Rep if you do. Again, THANKS !


If someone PMs you one, can you shoot it my way too? <3


----------



## Rocky Mark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I honestly thought Vince would pull a no-commercial RAW for this one , it seems like it's really packed , oh well ..


----------



## Rocky Mark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SonoShion said:


> Hopefully the front rows are filled with crazy smarks instead of those families dressing up their kids with cena gear, urghh.


trust me , if it sold out , it means it's packed with smarks 

the Cena families aren't ones to sell-out gates , they're the merchandise money .. hpwever the smarks are the attendance money


----------



## WWEYES

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I really want to see if The Rock is seriously going to try to compete for the WWE Title.


----------



## dxbender

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



ShiftyLWO said:


> i don't live in canada, im from california so i dont get the score.
> 
> it all depends on your cable/satalite company, they decide if they show you the east coast or west coast feed.


o lol. You replied to someone talking about canada delay, so thought you were same.


Switch to a better deal then lol. Not just for Raw, but by the sounds of that(not being able to get diff feeds), doesn't sound good. For Canada, I get feeds all over the country, and if paid for, could get feeds from channels like CBS in Seattle(I get Buffalo feed for USA channels right now lol)


----------



## RDEvans

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This raw better be commercial free


----------



## Boston8119

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



RDEvans said:


> This raw better be commercial free


Can't imagine the USA Network would have any interest in doing that.


----------



## WWEYES

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I hope the GM is a heel because the best quality of matches are better when the host is a heel.


----------



## xD7oom

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*









JBL at St. Louis


----------



## dxbender

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



WWEYES said:


> I hope the GM is a heel because the best quality of matches are better when the host is a heel.


But at the same time, we might see more "underdog" matches with like Cena vs 2 guys, Sheamus vs Khali and other random things like that.



The sites already crashing at times lol, imagine in 3-4 hours from now


----------



## TheVoiceless

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ron Simmons has apparently been spotted too....APA Reunion? yes please.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA reunion would be awesome


----------



## Mainboy

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TheVoiceless said:


> Ron Simmons has apparently been spotted too....APA Reunion? yes please.


That would be amazing!


----------



## Nostalgia

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



xD7oom said:


> JBL at St. Louis


Awesome. JBL's one of my all-time favorites. I know Pyro will be happy with this news too.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heath Slater to get protection from the APA, then out come the Outlaws and X-Pac to challenge them to a six man, which results in the APA turning on Slater. Would love to see that.


----------



## RDEvans

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



xD7oom said:


> JBL at St. Louis


:mark: I hope JBL is the new raw gm or back on commentary again


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I got to stop viewing this thread or not I won't be as surprised come RAW.


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



xD7oom said:


> JBL at St. Louis


He has come to tie up the newbies in the shower and give them some John Bradshaw Lovin! :vince3


----------



## ChrisK

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

My wishlist:

- New belts. I like the IC belt and, although it still looks stupid, CM Punk can make the spinner look good. The WHC of course is classic, but the rest all look rubbish to me. I'd like to see new belts, hopefully to celebrate CM Punk defeating Cena.

- If Cena loses, I see Dolph Ziggler cashing and winning (vice versa however if Cena wins, but I see one of the cash-ins resulting in a loss).

- I want Roddy Piper to be Heath Slater's final opponent. Or Goldberg. Not sure why, they're just the first two names that come to mind.

- For the D-X reunion, I want to see EVERYONE in the ring. Even X-Pac. I don't want to see Lesnar interrupt - I don't care much for Lesnar truth be told.

- I want a Stone Cold appearance.

- Whatever happens in the wedding angle, I hope DBD and AJ emerge retaining at least some of the momentum. This is a dangerous route to take the angle. Could kill all their good vibes dead.

So, really what I'm looking for is - Cena loses, Ziggler wins, new belts, a FULL D-X reunion.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



WWEYES said:


> I hope the GM is a heel because the best quality of matches are better when the host is a heel.


It should be Heyman.

It would go with the whole "We're gonna own this joint" comment he said to Trips awhile back, although that would mean he'd still answer to HHH.

That being said Regal's the better choice, had he not gotten himself suspended back in 08 he would've been one of the best heel GMs in the WWE.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

No internet for me when this show starts. Gonna sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Seen somebody posted a new logo by WWE for tonight, does that likely mean a new set aswell?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Seen somebody posted a new logo by WWE for tonight, does that likely mean a new set aswell?


Yup it's been rumored. Whole new set and everything.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Nostalgia said:


> Awesome. JBL's one of my all-time favorites. I know Pyro will be happy with this news too.


I'm extremely happy about this, but honestly, I can't be satisfied until I know that Austin's coming, and it's leaning towards that he won't be there, which automatically makes the show a failure.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Yeah, I'm gonna sign online after the show, see how everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm extremely happy about this, but honestly, I can't be satisfied until I know that Austin's coming, and it's leaning towards that he won't be there, which automatically makes the show a failure.


Really? Pretty much everywhere I have read has said he is there?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm extremely happy about this, but honestly, I can't be satisfied until I know that Austin's coming, and it's leaning towards that he won't be there, which automatically makes the show a failure.


Austin loves the WWF legacy, he's going to be there.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm extremely happy about this, but honestly, I can't be satisfied until I know that Austin's coming, and it's leaning towards that he won't be there, which automatically makes the show a failure.


He was said to arrived in St.Louis last night.

http://nodq.com/wwe/345064666.shtml


----------



## nba2k10

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm extremely happy about this, but honestly, I can't be satisfied until I know that Austin's coming, and it's leaning towards that he won't be there, which automatically makes the show a failure.


He will be there trust me. My favorite superstar of all time. Him not going on all 4 of those turnbuckles raising those hands, stunning someone, cutting a promo, would be utter failure


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I'll wait for confirmation on that anyway.



RickeyP said:


> Really? Pretty much everywhere I have read has said he is there?


That's not what I've read. What I've read says that he's not confirmed and he may or may not be there because he's filming some piece of shit movie.



> He was said to arrived in St.Louis last night.
> 
> http://nodq.com/wwe/345064666.shtml


Never saw that, hope it's accurate.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wish I didnt have work tomorrow morning. Just to see the reactions to this show. Hell I am sure the ratings thread will be crazy tomorrow.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yeah Stone Cold will be there. No chance In hell he isn't.


----------



## thierry90

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The "possible spoilers" thread is right there maaan.. Must. Resist. Urge.


----------



## TJC93

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Just wondering, as it's essentially being treated as a PPV, will there be no adverts?


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



RickeyP said:


> He has come to tie up the newbies in the shower and give them some John Bradshaw Lovin! :vince3


They gon get sandusky'd


----------



## brianbell25

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm extremely happy about this, but honestly, I can't be satisfied until I know that Austin's coming, and it's leaning towards that he won't be there, which automatically makes the show a failure.


I don't know how reliable of a source he is, but Steve Carrier posted the following 5 hours ago:

_"Stone Cold" Steve Austin is said to have arrived in St. Louis last night on a private plane. _

There was also a report over the weekend where Road Warrior Animal was talking and made mention that Stone Cold would be the "big pay off" to the Heath Slater storyline.

I definitely think Austin will be there; he HAS to be as for him Raw doesn't see 1,000 episodes IMO.


----------



## Nabz™

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fukin slaughter and duggan on raw, tired of those guys


----------



## WWEYES

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Yeah, Heyman would be a good choice for GM, but I don't think Regal would not be a good choice now as 2 years ago. I wish Bischoff wasn't on TNA so he would be GM if he wanted to. I think he was the Best Heel GM with him and Evolution.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



brianbell25 said:


> I don't know how reliable of a source he is, but Steve Carrier posted the following 5 hours ago:
> 
> _"Stone Cold" Steve Austin is said to have arrived in St. Louis last night on a private plan. _
> 
> There was also a report over the weekend where Road Warrior Animal was talking and made mention that Stone Cold would be the "big pay off" to the Heath Slater storyline.
> 
> I definitely think Austin will be there; he HAS to be as for him Raw doesn't see 1,000 episodes IMO.


We can say he HAS to be there all we want, but at the end of the day, nobody is pointing a gun to his head. I wouldn't think he would want to miss the biggest episode ever, especially on the show that he made, where he's the undisputed king of the program, but you never know. To be honest, it never would've crossed my mind that he wouldn't be there but now that sources have planted that thought into my head I can't get it out.


----------



## Nabz™

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

L O L at people who think Austin won't be there, guys must be on crack. He's obviously going to be there they're probably tryna keep it quiet for sure.


----------



## Terminator GR

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If this is the new RAW logo then I am very happy, it looks great.

http://tvline.com/2012/07/23/wwe-raw-new-logo-2012/


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> They gon get sandusky'd


:StephenA

Shit son u went hard. Then again so did Jerry.


----------



## -Extra-

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin is probably a surprise guest. They probably want to keep quiet some people as a shocker, now that we know that DX opens, that Rock is there, etc...


----------



## El_Absoluto

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



mrchordproductions said:


> Is it sad that Im looking forward to returns way more than the wwe title match? I feel Like im living in the past right now :/


Its a special show.

I would even go as far as saying that the sole purpose of this show is to celebrate the past.

And make John Cena fail cashing in.


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Moz to interfere in one of the legend promos? Bret Hart?


----------



## Serpent01

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I am hoping the new logo means we will have a new set and opening theme as well.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*










DANIEL BRYANT THE GOAT.


----------



## brianbell25

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm interested in what The Rock's announcement will be. My gut tells me that _maybe_ he announces that he will face the winner of Cena/Punk for the WWE Championship at Summerslam. This would mean Cena wins the Championship tonight, we get Rock/Cena Part 2 at Summerslam which Cena will win giving Cena and The Rock a win against each other, setting up a 3rd match which I would guess would be at either the Royal Rumble where the Rock wins and drops the title to someone else at WM29 OR at WM29 where he beats Cena and potentially vacates the title the night after. 

I say this only because of a few things:

1. I remember reading quite some time back the WWE wanted The Rock to appear at all 4 major PPV's in a years time after WM. That would mean SummerSlam and Survivor Series this year and then the Royal Rumble and WrestleMaina next year.

2. SummerSlam is in LA, hard not to think that The Rock could not get Sunday off from his movie schedule to come in and work a match.

3. There was a recent report of there being a good possibility of The Rock working a couple of matches before WM29; SummerSlam would appear to a good opportunity for one of those matches.

4. Imagine the buy rate for SummerSlam if you had Triple H/Lesnar and Rock/Cena Part 2 at the top of the card. Would only mean good things for the WWE IMO.


----------



## bjnelson19705

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao Are you fucking serious. That looks like something thrown together in Paint.


THIS.


----------



## Felpent

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



brianbell25 said:


> I'm interested in what The Rock's announcement will be. My gut tells me that _maybe_ he announces that he will face the winner of Cena/Punk for the WWE Championship *at Summerslam.*


More like at Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## brianbell25

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Serpent01 said:


> I am hoping the new logo means we will have a new set and opening theme as well.


In regards to the opening theme, this could be why Green Day is in St. Louis; maybe the WWE contacted them about using one of their songs or a potential brand new song as the theme for Raw?


----------



## Domenico

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where exactly can i watch the pre-show?


----------



## Shazayum

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

who the hell cares about the logo? I want to see a new set.


----------



## brianbell25

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Felpent said:


> More like at Wrestlemania 29.


I would not see the point in him announcing that for WM29. That would be what the fans would expect. Him announcing his quest for the WWE Title would begin at SummerSlam would be something unexpected and as I said there are lot's of reasons why it _could_ be a possibility.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock/Cena and Lesnar/HHH at Summerslam would tell me that the WWE can't move on from the past..


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And don't forget no nickelback!!


----------



## Nostalgia

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Domenico said:


> Where exactly can i watch the pre-show?


I heard it's airing on YouTube and WWE.com like other pre-shows. I won't be watching it though and I doubt anything will happen. Apparently this pre-show is just going to be re-caps of recent events to hype the main show.


----------



## antdvda

WWE Raw has gone through a number of different theme songs over the years — in fact, the show is debuting a new one tonight: Outasight's "Tonight is the Night"


That song is soooo GAY!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Domenico

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Nostalgia said:


> I heard it's airing on YouTube and WWE.com like other pre-shows. I won't be watching it though and I doubt anything will happen. Apparently this pre-show is just going to be re-caps of recent events to hype the main show.


I will check it out, thanks for the info.


----------



## Moustache

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Things I'd like to see tonight that might actually happen:

-An opening which mashes up all of the previous Raw themes, commencing in a brand new one.
-A new set.
-A new WWE title design introduced.
-A proper DX reunion.
-A PPV quality main event and IC title match.
-An in-ring segment between Rock and Austin.
-Significant builds in the Ziggler/Y2J and HHH/Lesnar storylines.
-A huge legend return or two that are actually surprises. 
-Shane O Mac!
-An introduction to a big-time summer angle. 
-JR on commentary.
-An entertaining permanent GM (heel Regal, please).
-Reasons to keep me watching the product going forward. I am dangerously close to losing interest semi-permanently yet again and the prospect of devoting 3 hours every Monday to something that's only occasionally entertaining seems daunting. I will acknowledge that the product is miles better than the last time I tuned out (09/10), but it's still spotty at best.


----------



## RuthStar

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I've not been this excited for a WWE show in years, Its got all the makings of being a wonderful show with who is rumoured to be there, and whats rumoured to be happening. (Not spoiling anything here) I really hope WWE does some amazing stuff tonight which builds towards a better future for WWE, because some RAW's have been atrocious lately, so I hope tonights just awesome and that continues to RAWs in the future, so I stay a regular WWE watcher..


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Terminator GR said:


> If this is the new RAW logo then I am very happy, it looks great.
> 
> http://tvline.com/2012/07/23/wwe-raw-new-logo-2012/


Looks good.


----------



## RyanPelley

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



antdvda said:


> WWE Raw has gone through a number of different theme songs over the years — in fact, the show is debuting a new one tonight: Outasight's "Tonight is the Night"
> 
> 
> That song is soooo GAY!


Oh my god.... This song is much worse than Nickelback. Why the hell....


----------



## seabs

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*Really excited for tonights show. Not expecting to be a great show but I'm expecting it to be fun and eventful. Couple of predictions.

Still going with Cena winning and setting up Rock/Cena II for Summerslam. Feels like they need something really big to come out of this show and that would work for sure. I wouldn't normally care but I'm gonna be super pissed if they just end up doing a screwy finish with Show. 

Flair or Foley to be revealed as the new GM. Been thinking Foley all week but then I saw someone on another forum bring Flair up and that got me thinking. If it's Foley then I'm expecting Ambrose to debut seeing as they kinda set the seeds for Ambrose/Foley at Mania weekend and it works better with Foley in the GM spot. Have Ambrose feud with Foley as GM and then he can also do in ring stuff with a Foley representative like Rey who can put him over. Get some long term build and maybe use Foley in the ring at Survivor Series or even Mania. Kinda expecting Big Johnny to turn up too. He's been ominously quiet since No Way Out.

Wouldn't totally shock me if Lesnar rejects Hunter's challenge and ends up doing a run in to close the show and they go with Lesnar vs the Champ at Summerslam. Probably far more creative then anything they'll do.

Bryan/AJ Wedding might be the thing I'm most looking forward too. Hoping it's overbooked to the brink of insanity and has interruptions galore. Could easily be the greatest segment ever with those 2 and crazyness. Figuring Kane stops it happening in some way and they go towards Bryan vs Kane at Summerslam. 

Big show so gotta get Sheamus over on it. Thinking they're going towards a 6 way at the PPV based on SD so a 6 man tag tonight. Sheamus/Jericho/Rey vs ADR/Ziggler/Someone. Probably Miz because someone needs to job. 6 way build would be an easy way of just slotting Orton in with little build too. 

Slater angle has got to lead to a big blow off tonight. Be stupid if they some legend geek come out again tonight. Probably do Slater vs someone like Brooklyn Brawler and have Slater win then. Then the big legend comes out and buries Slater. Money's on Austin or Taker. That role suits them. Probably Taker as Austin's likely to talk more if he's there which you'd imagine he will be. 

If they've got a big summer angle planned then this is the show to do it on too.*


----------



## morris3333

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I hope a face be the gm of raw and smackdown.


----------



## Domenico

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Looking forward to this show, but i expect "This is the worst RAW ever" threads to be made.


----------



## Punkholic

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Domenico said:


> Where exactly can i watch the pre-show?


WWE.com, Youtube.com/WWE, Facebook.com/WWE.


----------



## -Extra-

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Song is pretty good, maybe they could make a remix that would be a bit more "impactful" (not TNA), but even the original version sounds nice. 

Me likey! :ryder1


----------



## Monday Jericho

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



antdvda said:


> WWE Raw has gone through a number of different theme songs over the years — in fact, the show is debuting a new one tonight: Outasight's "Tonight is the Night"
> 
> 
> That song is soooo GAY!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


Shit's horrible smh.


----------



## antdvda

RyanPelley said:


> Oh my god.... This song is much worse than Nickelback. Why the hell....


 Just when you thought it couldn't get any gayer than Nickleback...


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



antdvda said:


> WWE Raw has gone through a number of different theme songs over the years — in fact, the show is debuting a new one tonight: Outasight's "Tonight is the Night"
> 
> 
> That song is soooo GAY!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


I love techno/electric but to use it as the official theme of Monday Night RAW?!?!

LOL F'n LOL. :lmao


----------



## Alim

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hoping for Howard Finkel to be the ring announcer


----------



## DNoD

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

New logo - check.
New theme song - check.
New set - hopefully.
New WWE title design - hopefully.


----------



## RyanPelley

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Not to be really negative, but the song sucks and the logo looks really stupid. Are we sure the company is moving in the right direction?


----------



## RDEvans

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/258385-exclusive-wwe-to-debut-more-than-just-a-new-logo-tonight no more nickel back :mark:


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Whats this massive summer storyline gonna be. Please tell me its not Cena loves the WWE Universe


----------



## Moustache

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Alim said:


> Hoping for Howard Finkel to be the ring announcer


Would be a crime if he wasn't, especially if there's a title switch.


----------



## Trelan

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This will be the first time in awhile I won't follow/post in the discussion thread. I'm going to shut this down at 8 and just enjoy being a wrestling fan. Should be a great time guys. :mark:


----------



## Domenico

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



DNoD said:


> New logo - check.
> New theme song - check.
> New set - hopefully.
> New WWE title design - hopefully.


The new song is disgraceful. So you should change "check" into a failure, they could have had picked a much better song.


----------



## paddyposh

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Buzzing for possible Xpac, Road Dogg + Billy Gunn DX segment.

Looking forward to The Rock obviously. The NAO were my favourite tag team years ago though, so will mark if they're on.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can't wait for the appearance of THE ROCK tonight.



Rocky Mark said:


> Dwayne-O pimpin'


GOAT.


----------



## MysticRVD

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



antdvda said:


> WWE Raw has gone through a number of different theme songs over the years — in fact, the show is debuting a new one tonight: Outasight's "Tonight is the Night"
> 
> 
> That song is soooo GAY!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


Please tell me this is a sick joke


----------



## pushJTG

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



RyanPelley said:


> Not to be really negative, but the song sucks and the logo looks really stupid. Are we sure the company is moving in the right direction?


word ... who makes these decisions is it john laurinaitis triple h vince or someone else ?


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Whats the source for the alleged new song? I cant imagine RAW opening to it.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



antdvda said:


> WWE Raw has gone through a number of different theme songs over the years — in fact, the show is debuting a new one tonight: Outasight's "Tonight is the Night"
> 
> 
> That song is soooo GAY!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free












Please tell me it's JUST for this episode. No, no, no, there could not possibly be a worse fit for Raw. And a fucking horrendous song besides.

Sent from a pissed off son of a bitch's computer


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



RyanPelley said:


> Not to be really negative, but the song sucks and the logo looks really stupid. Are we sure the company is moving in the right direction?


The logo ain't bad but yeah, the song is shite and I like techno/electric a lot.

They should of use this theme. It's BADASS!!! :cool2


----------



## Oakue

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That song is an utter shitstorm. I'd rather have Nickelback for crying out loud over this crap.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Please tell me it's JUST for this episode. No, no, no, there could not possibly be a worse fit for Raw. And a fucking horrendous song besides.
> 
> Sent from a pissed off son of a bitch's computer


That gif is *LEGENDARY!* Barney Otunga :cool2

I don't understand why we can't just have this back


----------



## Domenico

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Please tell me it's JUST for this episode. No, no, no, there could not possibly be a worse fit for Raw. And a fucking horrendous song besides.
> 
> Sent from a pissed off son of a bitch's computer


I can already see it happening in my head. <insert wrestler here> says : "Hey Vince, check out this song." and obviously because Vince is senile and suffers from alzheimer he listens 5 seconds and he nods his head and says : "GENIUS."


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Tonight is the night fits a Night Club, not Monday Night RAW.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

I miss the union underground theme in 2003. My fav one.


----------



## dxbender

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Domenico said:


> Looking forward to this show, but i expect "This is the worst RAW ever" threads to be made.


Or people will make a "Attitude Era stars on PG Raw suck" or something like that, despite the fact that nothing that'll happen on Raw will even require 18+ content that attitude era had.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The dude that posted that didn't give a source, just stated that it was sent from his phone. I'm not going to fpalm just yet....


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> That gif is *LEGENDARY!* Barney Otunga :cool2
> 
> I don't understand why we can't just have this back


Indeed it is. Glad to see you like the show too.

Speaking of, I gotta pick it back up. Once I finished season 4 I stopped because I was watching so much else. Something to do.


----------



## Alim

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Moustache said:


> Would be a crime if he wasn't, especially if there's a title switch.


Well then get ready to throw Vince in jail


----------



## Brye

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm actually surprised people are excited. Because regardless of what happens we're going to have 30 threads saying it was the worst thing they've ever seen.

That being said, CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I won't be surprised if thats the one they use for tonight, WWE likes to use club music for their big events now adays. The question is whether the song remains after this 1000 episode.


----------



## mjames74

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> I'm going to mark like a schoolgirl if Goldberg shows up tommorrow, would honestly be the biggest shock ever.


I'll cry manly tears of joy.


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is that song confirmed? Please not!


----------



## Boss P

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wait a minute...."Tonight Is the Night" is RAW's new theme?







(The IWC implodes)


----------



## Subject XII

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



moonmop said:


> That song is an utter shitstorm. I'd rather have Nickelback for crying out loud over this crap.


I agree with you there man, I hate the Nickelback song as much as the next wrestling fan but GOD DAMN WHAT IS THAT?

The theme song is meant to get me pumped not instantly piss me off, what happened to the good old awesome heavy rock riffs?

It's a shame to see WWE losing it's balls and selling out to pop-culture more and more as the years go by.


----------



## Theo22

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yes, guys...That song is the Offical Theme for the 1000th episode NOT Monday Night Raw


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

All I will say about tonight's show is that WWE has my attention for the full duration of the show, just like they have for the last 15 years. However, unless the direction of the company drastically changes away from this smark-orientated trash - this is the last time I will give them the privilege of me watching and supporting the brand. 

Hopefully Cena will win, Bryan and AJ will be buried and never seen again, Rock and Cena have a face-off to end the show, Dean Ambrose debuts, and the real DX shows up.


----------



## Chan Hung

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Tonight won't be a show of five star matches, for those looking for that they should know better..rather it will be a show of nostalgia and today coming together for a special reunion.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ugh yet another GAY dubstep/autotune music fpalm 

jesus just return to basic already , it's a wrestling show , you pump the crowd by Metal , something hardcore .. not this shit fpalm 

I like hip hop but if there's one thing that's a fact it's that hip hop mixes with wrestling like how water mixes with oil


----------



## Amuroray

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wade barret going to return


----------



## Green Light

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I quite like that song, I have to say. Makes me feel warm inside.


----------



## CFL

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SPOILERS: Legends win.


----------



## CenationHLR

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I agree the new theme sucks. I was hoping for a new rock theme.


----------



## Chan Hung

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I wonder if Chyna will be there lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Its only the theme for this 1000th episode, not the official RAW theme, well that is yet to be determined.


----------



## totoyotube

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

how are they going to do 30 returns? Will they have time for all these returns? How many are actually...staying?


----------



## TJC93

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wade Barrett ‏@WadeBarrett

Looking forward to #Raw1000 tonight, starting an hour earlier than usual. I'll be watching from Chateau Barrett. Or will I? 

Nice tweet from Barrett haha


----------



## antdvda

Hopefully it's just the song for tonight...


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWE is using "feel good" themes now, pop culture shit.


----------



## Domenico

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Warrior said:


> Its only the theme for this 1000th episode, not the official RAW theme, well that is yet to be determined.


I can see WWE choosing this as the new RAW theme song if their music tastes are this bad.


----------



## 123bigdave

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The pre show on youtube will prob feature a lot of "returning legends" in the background having a party. That's how I'd imagine they will fit more into the show.


----------



## Theo22

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Warrior said:


> Its only the theme for this 1000th episode, not the official RAW theme, well that is yet to be determined.


Just for tonight! Its pretty obvious to me, regardless of the source....WWE is Dumb, but not that dumb.

www(DOT)twnpnews(DOTcom/2012/07/press-release-official-theme-song-for-1000th-raw-revealed/(Sorry my account cannot post links yet )


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

it wont be that song.


----------



## 123bigdave

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The pre show on youtube will prob feature a lot of "returning legends" in the background having a party. That's how I'd imagine they will fit more into the show.


----------



## Swark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Any song that WWE uses that isn't gay ass nu metal that people grew out in 2001 but WWE have stuck with it till 2011. Go dwell in your mum's basement and listen Korn instead of watching the 1000th RAW.

Still think Fuckin in the bushes would have been a great wwe theme song.


----------



## RDEvans

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu4emT6btH4 honestly this would be a better theme for raw


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*






New Raw Theme


----------



## Lennon

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rocky Mark said:


> ugh yet another GAY *dubstep*/autotune music fpalm


:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:

How the fuck does that sound remotely like dubstep? THIS is dubstep.






But yes, the song sucks.


----------



## Green Light

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT IS THE NIGHT

EVERYBODY GO WOO AH OHOH

YEAH YEAH YEAH

Love it


----------



## Swark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh JESUS people ripping on WWE for their music tastes when they themselves have got the music tastes of a 15 year old basement dweller.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I want this to be the official song if they don't want to use Rock/Metal songs anymore.






NO MORE GENERIC CRAP!!!! :frustrate


----------



## Domenico

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Swark said:


> Oh JESUS people ripping on WWE for their music tastes when they themselves have got the music tastes of a 15 year old basement dweller.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Swark said:


> Oh JESUS people ripping on WWE for their music tastes when they themselves have got the music tastes of a 15 year old basement dweller.


JESUS loves hard rock, your opinion is invalid!


----------



## Lennon

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You think this is bad, check out the new Smackdown theme.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hoping the GM tonight turns out to be Regal but knowing wwe it will be Teddy


----------



## Domenico

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Hoping the GM tonight turns out to be Regal but knowing wwe it will be Teddy


Or Hornswoggle.


----------



## CenationHLR

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This should be the new theme


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOOOL NO WAY IS THAT THE SONG


----------



## Theo22

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Swark said:


> Any song that WWE uses that isn't gay ass nu metal that people grew out in 2001 but WWE have stuck with it till 2011. Go dwell in your mum's basement and listen Korn instead of watching the 1000th RAW.
> 
> Still think Fuckin in the bushes would have been a great wwe theme song.


Nu Metal, Wuuut? 

WWE uses alternative rock (sometimes), A great example being Shinedown - Adrenalin, used for the Extreme rules PPV 

Shinedown are not 'Gay ass nu metal'


----------



## Swark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Domenico said:


> https://encrypted-tbn1.google.com/images?
> q=tbn:ANd9GcRkboVxG5zsP8VOBwrY1lYCK2jzvlX3W0OWtVIU2FmH3z50ci86PA


Well done, obviously Mums not heard of parental control otherwise you wouldn't be able to visit 9gag or 4chan and copy everybody's favourite comebacks.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's gotten to the point with these horrendous current pop culture tunes they are picking where I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see "Call Me Maybe" by Carly Rae Jepson as the next Raw theme. Other than the Metallica song and "Invincible" all the Wrestlemania themes were shite aswell and don't get me started on the song they were using to promote the WWE Network (what happened to that btw?) fucking dubstep is a bigger threat to mankind than nutters on bath salts I swear.


----------



## James1o1o

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



123bigdave said:


> The pre show on youtube will prob feature a lot of "returning legends" in the background having a party. That's how I'd imagine they will fit more into the show.


Is there a link to it? I never saw it listed on their Youtube channel.

Also I am reaching my 1000th post on these forums, will I get my own special show also?


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

shit even Rebecca Black has a better tune to fit Raw!


----------



## Lennon

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Whoever said Fuckin' In The Bushes should have been a theme song, I salute you sir.


----------



## Nabz™

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Man I'm so excited holy shit, can't wait I hope some of today's midcarders face the pasts too. Imagine Ziggler vs Bad Ass Billy Gunn lmoa


----------



## Green Light

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's gotten to the point with these horrendous current pop culture tunes they are picking where I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see "Call Me Maybe" by Carly Rae Jepson as the next Raw theme.


:mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Amuroray said:


> wade barret going to return


As if they'll make time for something worthwhile.


----------



## Domenico

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Swark said:


> Well done, obviously Mums not heard of parental control otherwise you wouldn't be able to visit 9gag or 4chan and copy everybody's favourite comebacks.


----------



## Swark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Theo22 said:


> Nu Metal, Wuuut?
> 
> WWE uses alternative rock (sometimes), A great example being Shinedown - Adrenalin, used for the Extreme rules PPV
> 
> Shinedown are not 'Gay ass nu metal'


I googled Shinedown and on Wikipedia one of the genres listed is Nu Metal, oh wait so does AllMusic. 

http://www.allmusic.com/artist/shinedown-mn0000028002


----------



## AEA

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Gonna be fun Tomorrow to see the reaction to Raw Pretty sure there will be either "Best show Ever" or "Worse Show Ever" Threads going around anyway as I said eariler hopefully it will be a good show


----------



## The CRA1GER

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They should use "A Warrior's Call" by Volbeat.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Looks like no new set to tonight.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Lennon said:


> :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:
> 
> How the fuck does that sound remotely like dubstep? THIS is dubstep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, the song sucks.


To be fair Breakage is a different type of dubstep, Headhunter is closer to original dubstep. But nonetheless, both are miles ahead of fucking "outasight", never even heard of em till just now.



The CRA1GER said:


> They should use "A Warrior's Call" by Volbeat.


Volbeat would be fucking awesome for a Raw opening song, Fallen or Broken Man and Dawn.


----------



## Swark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Domenico said:


>


TBH honest you probably have a folder full of this bullshit so it's not worth fighting.

At least you have a decent taste in television.


----------



## hahawas

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Looks like no new set to tonight.


On what basis?


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Still no confirmation of the theme song? Come on people! Or is this just some sick joke?!


----------



## Swark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> Still no confirmation of the theme song? Come on people! Or is this just some sick joke?!


Jesus friend have you not heard of google.

http://corporate.wwe.com/news/2012/2012_07_23.jsp


----------



## Theo22

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Swark said:


> I googled Shinedown and on Wikipedia one of the genres listed is Nu Metal, oh wait so does AllMusic.




I'm not going to be seen as the guy who joins these forums just for a fight...So okay, i was wrong...

Doesn't make it 'gay ass' though, and pretty sure people didn't grow out of Shinedown in 2001


----------



## Amuroray

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> As if they'll make time for something worthwhile.


He just teased it on hi twitter


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Do you think Jericho is retiring tonight? I could see it happening. I will cry


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



RickeyP said:


> shit even Rebecca Black has a better tune to fit Raw!


I would mark if sd! used the friday song.


----------



## antdvda

Volbeat - A Moment Forever!!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Look at the Raw section people saying its Labrinth Feat Tinie Tempah- Earthquake? or that might just be for this one show.

TBH I don't think anyone will find out until the event itself


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Swark said:


> Jesus friend have you not heard of google.
> 
> http://corporate.wwe.com/news/2012/2012_07_23.jsp


Ok I'm relieved, it looks like it's just the theme song for tonight, not permanently. Shitty song regardless, but if it's just for tonight then whatever, let them have it. Permanently though, awful decision if it sticks.


----------



## AEA

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



TomahawkJock said:


> Do you think Jericho is retiring tonight? I could see it happening. I will cry


I hope not  I would cry too :sad:


----------



## Certified G

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm super pumped for Raw. Gonna download it first thing tomorrow morning, should be great to have big names like HHH, HBK, Lesnar and Rock on the same show.


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*










Hmm.


----------



## Swark

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



RickeyP said:


> Look at the Raw section people saying its Labrinth Feat Tinie Tempah- Earthquake? or that might just be for this one show.
> 
> TBH I don't think anyone will find out until the event itself


Surely that's too slow unless Jim Johnston remixs it then I could live with that.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I wonder if people still think they don't give a shit about Daniel Bryan. They are giving him a slot of time for the wedding shit on the 1000th episode of Raw. Like, 90% of the current roster will be left off the show, cause they are gonna showcase the superstars of the past, but he gets a spot. That shows me that they do have good plans for him, and don't view him as someone useless.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SonoShion said:


> Hmm.


Wow

fuck that


----------



## paddyposh

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Nabz™ said:


> Man I'm so excited holy shit, can't wait I hope some of today's midcarders face the pasts too. Imagine Ziggler vs Bad Ass Billy Gunn lmoa


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I guess this is a case of "be careful what you wish for."

If this song becomes the permanent theme beyond tonight's episode, well...the idea of three hours of Raw just got even more nauseating.


----------



## 123bigdave

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> Wow
> 
> fuck that


LOL

and the complaints begin.

sad


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well need a bit of cheese for the biggest cheesefest of Raw's history I guess.


----------



## AEA

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Wsupden said:


> I wonder if people still think they don't give a shit about Daniel Bryan. They are giving him a slot of time for the wedding shit on the 1000th episode of Raw. Like, 90% of the current roster will be left off the show, cause they are gonna showcase the superstars of the past, but he gets a spot. That shows me that they do have good plans for him, and don't view him as someone useless.


Could be that or they just wanna have Aj on the show because I read somewere Wwe Creative was very impress with her


----------



## StarzNBarz

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



TJC93 said:


> Wade Barrett ‏@WadeBarrett
> 
> Looking forward to #Raw1000 tonight, starting an hour earlier than usual. I'll be watching from Chateau Barrett. Or will I?
> 
> Nice tweet from Barrett haha


that means he wont be there.


----------



## Hades1313

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



TomahawkJock said:


> Do you think Jericho is retiring tonight? I could see it happening. I will cry


What would be the point of the Jericho/Ziggler segment last week if Jericho is gonna retire this week?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SonoShion said:


> Hmm.


That's from last week.


----------



## Nabz™

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is anyone else hoping that Godfather makes an appearance today?


----------



## Amber B

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I hope I don't have to edit this thread title by the end of the night...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Maybe Triple H will have to destroy the set again.


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why is no one talking about Bret Hart? new GM anyone?


----------



## TJC93

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

All we hear through the football season on Sky Sports in Tinie Tempah, don't want to hear him on this too


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Hades1313 said:


> What would be the point of the Jericho/Ziggler segment last week if Jericho is gonna retire this week?


Ziggler said Jericho lost his touch..Jericho says that ZIggler was right tonight. Leading to Jericho retiring but then Ziggler interuppts and gets MASSIVE heat most likely and challenges Jericho to a match at Summerslam.

I might just be thinking out of my ass though.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SonoShion said:


> Hmm.


LOL that's from last week. Says Rikishi on the small tron.


----------



## Ray

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Remember how god awful that 900th Episode was? Man, that was extremely terrible.

It's okay guys. If this show bombs, we still have the 20th Anniversary of RAW in January 8*D


----------



## TheVoiceless

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SonoShion said:


> Hmm.


....I dont get it...


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



hahawas said:


> On what basis?


This picture is from wrestling-network 









Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Barrett is just trolling on twitter, I doubt he's returning tonight and even if he is, he's my favourite wrestler which practically guarantees it will be the most underwhelming return ever. He'd probably be a choice for the fans in the IC Title match where he'd lose out to Khali or fucking Hornswoggle.

Was just looking through some of his old tweets and found this gem 

@WadeBarrett
"This 4th July thing is great! I've got to take it back to England with me, they'd love it. What are we all celebrating anyway?"

:lmao legend


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yeah, its probably not this one. Sorry for that.


----------



## Theo22

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm hoping that picture is old because all i want from tonight is lasting changes....I don't care how many legends are there, How many good matches there are...All i want is change, i want WWE to go in a new direction...Tired off all this bright, happy bullshit...

I want change, and looks like we are going to get it, New logo, There is going to be a new theme (weather or not its that shitty pop song remains to be seen), and i'm still praaying for a new stage!!


----------



## Zankman Jack

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



TomahawkJock said:


> Ziggler said Jericho lost his touch..Jericho says that ZIggler was right tonight. Leading to Jericho retiring but then Ziggler interuppts and gets MASSIVE heat most likely and challenges Jericho to a match at Summerslam.
> 
> I might just be thinking out of my ass though.


I still think that Jericho should challenge Ziggler for the briefcase, only for Ziggler to reply with "Put your career on the line".

High stakes, good overall performers... All it needs is time for a good buildup.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> This picture is from wrestling-network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it for what it's worth.


Think this is from last week , rikishi in on the tron kinda


----------



## heyimthemiz

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> This picture is from wrestling-network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it for what it's worth.


Think this is from last week , rikishi in on the tron kinda


----------



## Brye

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Here's to hoping for no live performances unless it's the DX band or Three Six Mafia playing Henry's theme.


----------



## hahawas

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That pic is the behind the scenes picture from Raw 999, fear not. Its from the USA network RAW blog


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It is from last week, because it's from USAToday's website. Also in the set of pictures are shots taken from the Punk/Big Show match. Don't worry everyone, a new set is still possible.


----------



## Nostalgia

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> he's my favourite wrestler which practically guarantees it will be the most underwhelming return ever.


Kinda random, but I didn't know who your favorite wrestler was until now. You always seemed to like so many wrestlers like: Ziggler, Rhodes, Henry, Miz, Del Rio, Barrett, Christian the list goes on... I could never tell who was your number one favorite. Interesting. I've always been a fan of Barrett too (Y)


----------



## Theo22

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thank fuckk.


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well, seems like they dropped the Pre Show?


----------



## killacamt

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

would love for the new age outlaws to be there....


----------



## Nimbus

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

How long until Raw Start?


----------



## Chan Hung

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Nabz™ said:


> Is anyone else hoping that Godfather makes an appearance today?


Im sure he will be there...then Val Venis will come and join him also lol


----------



## Theo22

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw Start?


1 hour,37 minutes, 23 seconds


----------



## TKOW

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anyone think there will be a Rock/Austin, or Undertaker/Kane segment tonight?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SonoShion said:


> Well, seems like they dropped the Pre Show?


What do you mean?


----------



## Mst

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw Start?


around 90 minutes


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The new logo is too bland and simple. 

Bully Ray is awesome, even on TWITTAH(as he says)

The Ric "Wrestling GOD!" Flair rumors are real? He's in St. Louis? W:mark:O:mark:O:mark:O:mark:O:mark:O:mark:O

Can't wait for the show. This is WWE's chance to bring some hope back.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SonoShion said:


> Well, seems like they dropped the Pre Show?


The Pre Show starts in 35 minutes, an hour before the show like Mania.


----------



## 123bigdave

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SonoShion said:


> Well, seems like they dropped the Pre Show?


No they didn't. It's on in 35 minutes still.


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can you post the link for it?


----------



## dxbender

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> The new logo is too bland and simple.



Sometimes, simple is better.

If anything, it looks like the old school raw logo(before attitude era). Seems to be a trend throughout sports. Many sports teams using modified versions of their old logo.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Still talking about the logo :lmao


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ric Flair won't be there. WWE and TNA are in a lawsuit, WWE don't need to worsen relations and their lawsuit


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

New logo is nice. A little bit of old and a little bit of new. Don't need anything terribly flashy.


----------



## Theo22

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Guys what do you think about part of the set being destroyed by a huge spot tonight, leading to a new set next week?


----------



## TJC93

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Well apparently Jericho will be 'the one we talk about' after tonight


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Theo22 said:


> Guys what do you think about part of the set being destroyed by a huge spot tonight, leading to a new set next week?


Or Shane O'Mac going off the top :mark:


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SonoShion said:


> Can you post the link for it?


It'll be on the WWE's Official YouTube channel at 7:30pm EST.

Enjoy.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

New set? Has there been a rumor of a new set? I don't think WWE will debut a new set. I think they like the current one. It is kind of bland now, especially since it's used for SmackDown, as well, but it kind of seems like one that one is going to stick around for a very long, long time. However, if they could introduce a different type of HD set, I'm all for it.


----------



## brianbell25

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



RickeyP said:


> Ric Flair won't be there. WWE and TNA are in a lawsuit, WWE don't need to worsen relations and their lawsuit


Ric Flair has not been under a TNA contract for quite some time now, so I don't see how Flair appearing tonight would impact the WWE/TNA lawsuit situation.

As a matter of fact Flair could be under a WWE "legends" contract as there was some talk of using him in some of the programming for the WWE Network which would mean he would have some sort of arrangement with the WWE.


----------



## Theo22

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I think its 99% Certain we will see either a modified set/New set within the next year or so...


----------



## dxbender

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Final rumors before Raw1000:



> While superstars like Undertaker,Austin,Bret will be at Raw1000, the divas that are appearing include:Trish,Lita,Mae Young,Stephanie McMahon


Seems like a typical list of divas appearing



> While it hasn't been confirmed, it seems as though WWE might make HHH-Lesnar feud more personal, such as a possible Steph-Sable verbal feud.


Sable-Steph again would be cool



> WWE is expected to have a huge cliffhanger to end Raw. As they're hoping that non-current WWE fans tuning in,might want to tune in next week


WWE needs to give people who aren't regular WWE viewers, reasons to watch again.



> With the new Raw logo,it's said that there'll be a new theme,set,title design for Raw,as early as tonight but before end of 2012 for latest


So we might not see all of those tonight, but would be cool if we got at least one more



> With DX opening Raw,WWE wants to squeeze in not only DX promo,but also a Lesnar confrontation with HBK,as this could further hype Summerslam


And for the ones mentioned before.....


> It's rumored that JR will be doing commentary for at least 1 segment on Raw1000. It's likely to be a legends segment and maybe more.





> Aside from the names WWE has confirmed,we can also confirm that Stone Cold,Undertaker and Bret Hart will all be on Raw1000.





> Multiple legends like Dusty,Snuka,Von Erich preformed their finisher on Conway. Heath Slater will be the guy the legends attack this year.





> WWEs use of legends for Raw1000 will be similar to Raw Homecoming where dozens of legends were in the ring and interrupted by Rob Conway


----------



## leon79

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



killacamt said:


> would love for the new age outlaws to be there....


Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, children of all ages... D-Genration X proudly brings to you....


----------



## mjames74

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Barrett is just trolling on twitter, I doubt he's returning tonight and even if he is, he's my favourite wrestler which practically guarantees it will be the most underwhelming return ever. He'd probably be a choice for the fans in the IC Title match where he'd lose out to Khali or fucking Hornswoggle.
> 
> Was just looking through some of his old tweets and found this gem
> 
> @WadeBarrett
> "This 4th July thing is great! I've got to take it back to England with me, they'd love it. What are we all celebrating anyway?"
> 
> :lmao legend


Yeah he's great, wish he did more of these while on the break.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Nostalgia said:


> Kinda random, but I didn't know who your favorite wrestler was until now. You always seemed to like so many wrestlers like: Ziggler, Rhodes, Henry, Miz, Del Rio, Barrett, Christian the list goes on... I could never tell who was your number one favorite. Interesting. I've always been a fan of Barrett too (Y)


Yeah, Barrett has been my number 1 pretty much since debut only temporarily moving down to 2 during hot angles like Punk last Summer and Henry's World Title reign. I'm not that hard to impress and I always tend to have quite a lot of favourites, I guess it makes the usually horrible product easier to watch for me. They have a very talented roster, guys like Kofi and Truth could be something really good if they actually let them, I've been big marks for those two guys in the past too when they have been given a chance to stand out from the pack (crazy heel Truth, bad ass Kofi kicking Orton's ass every week), it's a shame they drop the ball on so much talent.


----------



## Chan Hung

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'd love to see one more high spot from Shane McMahon tonight lol


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> Final rumors before Raw1000:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a typical list of divas appearing
> 
> 
> 
> Sable-Steph again would be cool
> 
> 
> 
> WWE needs to give people who aren't regular WWE viewers, reasons to watch again.
> 
> 
> So we might not see all of those tonight, but would be cool if we got at least one more
> 
> 
> 
> And for the ones mentioned before.....


Wow this sounds so awesome! Stone cold confirmed as well! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Could the cliff hanger be the debut of Ambrose? Or am I a dreamer?


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TheF1BOB said:


> It'll be on the WWE's Official YouTube channel at 7:30pm EST.
> 
> Enjoy.


Thanks.

Weird, they arent hyping it on Facebook like they usually do.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy shit Flair might be the permanent Raw GM :O


----------



## TKOW

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And is the pre-show happening or not? I can't seem to find it on Youtube. :hmm:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Little more than an hour to go! So pumped! Let's go!


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I haven't seen WWE tweet anything about the live pre show like they usually do before PPVs


----------



## NikkiSixx

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Amber B said:


> I hope I don't have to edit this thread title by the end of the night...


I hope you do. That's always a highlight of the night.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SonoShion said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Weird, they arent hyping it on Facebook like they usually do.


Yeah, they keep promoting that _"WWE RAW Sticker"_ crap for gods knows why.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope they at least modify the set like they did for Raw homecoming in 2005.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> For everybody born of an unfortunate circumstance. Tonight's for you. Watch me rise #RAW1000





> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> Haters, make sure you tune in as well. I'm a man of my word.


Awwwwww sheeeeeeeeet! (not really a spoiler, but whatever)


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I swear people are dumb in this country.

From twitter;



> staying up until 1am in the UK to watch @JohnCena win the chanpionship on @WWE RAW'S 1000 hahahaha


#DumbASSCenaFans.


----------



## Mainboy

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What time does this pre-show start in the uk?


----------



## MysticRVD

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Heath Slater better face Gillberg and beat him. Then he calls out for another one and Golberg comes out and squashes him.


----------



## 123bigdave

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Could the cliff hanger be the debut of Ambrose? Or am I a dreamer?


FFS


NO!!!!!


----------



## deadman18

With all the possible stuff that can happen tonight, WF will be bound to crash


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

@CMPunk: For everybody born of an unfortunate circumstance. Tonight's for you. Watch me rise #RAW1000

@CMPunk: Haters, make sure you tune in as well. I'm a man of my word.

Interesting, thoughts?


----------



## 123bigdave

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TheF1BOB said:


> I swear people are dumb in this country.
> 
> From twitter;
> 
> 
> 
> #DumbASSCenaFans.


What?? They are a John Cena fan. That makes them dumb?

You are the one using hashtags on a forum.


----------



## Huganomics

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> Haters, make sure you tune in as well. I'm a man of my word.





> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> For everybody born of an unfortunate circumstance. Tonight's for you. Watch me rise #RAW1000


Shit just got real.


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dean Ambrose has as much of a chance debuting on this show as Mohammad Hassan returning


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



123bigdave said:


> What?? They are a John Cena fan. That makes them dumb?
> 
> You are the one using hashtags on a forum.


You obviously missed the point. fpalm


----------



## SporadicAttack

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Can't wait for this. Little over an hour away. Hell yeah. Pizza, cheese sticks and soda ready.


----------



## Brye

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

 at those Punk tweets.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Best-In-The-World said:


> @CMPunk: For everybody born of an unfortunate circumstance. Tonight's for you. Watch me rise #RAW1000
> 
> @CMPunk: Haters, make sure you tune in as well. I'm a man of my word.
> 
> Interesting, thoughts?


He's losing to cena xD


----------



## Lien

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
For everybody born of an unfortunate circumstance. Tonight's for you. Watch me rise #RAW1000

CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
Haters, make sure you tune in as well. I'm a man of my word.


Wow, could something massive be going down?


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



RickeyP said:


> Dean Ambrose has as much of a chance debuting on this show as Mohammad Hassan returning


Which is the furthest thing from good.


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



123bigdave said:


> What?? They are a John Cena fan. That makes them dumb?
> 
> You are the one using hashtags on a forum.


:StephenA


----------



## bluestar

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Best-In-The-World said:


> @CMPunk: For everybody born of an unfortunate circumstance. Tonight's for you. Watch me rise #RAW1000
> 
> @CMPunk: Haters, make sure you tune in as well. I'm a man of my word.
> 
> Interesting, thoughts?


Hmm, maybe he retains and debuts the new belt?


----------



## Shazayum

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brock Lesnar to throw Triple H through the set and rip off a piece of the titantron.


----------



## Rankles75

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



RickeyP said:


> Dean Ambrose has as much of a chance debuting on this show as Mohammad Hassan returning


Now *there* was a heel....


----------



## bazzer

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



123bigdave said:


> What?? They are a John Cena fan. That makes them dumb?
> 
> You are the one using hashtags on a forum.


It starts here at 1AM. It'll end about 4AM


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



bluestar said:


> Hmm, maybe he retains and debuts the new belt?


That very well could be it, maybe a heel turn *gasp* lol doubt it though. He has been a good face


----------



## 123bigdave

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



123bigdave said:


> What?? They are a John Cena fan. That makes them dumb?
> 
> You are the one using hashtags on a forum.


Didn't spot the "up till 1am" thing

Still though..using hashtags on a forum is sad


----------



## Trifektah

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well shit, I won't be able to watch it live and comment with you guys. I got an offer to hang with a girl with a splendipular booty tonight and I just cannot pass on dat ass.

Have fun!


----------



## Domenico

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is the pre-show actually gonna happen?


----------



## hazuki

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Best-In-The-World said:


> @CMPunk: For everybody born of an unfortunate circumstance. Tonight's for you. Watch me rise #RAW1000
> 
> @CMPunk: Haters, make sure you tune in as well. I'm a man of my word.
> 
> Interesting, thoughts?


New title design...:mark:..ice cream bars? :mark:


----------



## Y2J Problem

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

After all the hype,I'm setting myself up to be disappointed,bound to suck balls.


----------



## RichDV

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*


----------



## Pro Royka

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Billy Kidman said:


> Awwwwww sheeeeeeeeet! (not really a spoiler, but whatever)


Thanks I cant wait. Punk you have to win, do it and make history.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

@#@#idontgiveafuck


----------



## ScreamAimFire

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Will Orton be returning tonight?


----------



## Brye

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Y2J Problem said:


> After all the hype,I'm setting myself up to be disappointed,bound to suck balls.


I guarantee you'll dislike it if you go into it expecting to dislike it.


----------



## Huganomics

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Punk to beat Cena clean and have a live sex celebration with Amber. Book it.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now reports claiming the show will end in a cliffhanger.. What do you guys think? I'm not even going to mention a Cena heel turn(see what I did there)


----------



## TheVoiceless

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



bluestar said:


> Hmm, maybe he retains and debuts the new belt?


That's my hopes ill :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Theo22

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OMG NEW SET NEW SET gdgdfhdf


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The new set looks promising.


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fucking awesome set.


----------



## Domenico

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is the pre-show gonna happen or not?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Haven't been this excited for a Raw since the Vince blown up angle.


----------



## dxbender

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



RichDV said:


>


Looks like the same stage?


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That set looks BOSS yet it's not the final version?

Interesting.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Interesting set, I just hope that it doesn't make the arena look even smaller than usual.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Not getting my hopes up despite the tweets looking positive. Even with this being the 1000'th show, which means they'll actually try for once, they've let us down far too many times. They need to earn that trust back, they don't get it for free.


----------



## Clique

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Everybody's so hyped I really hope WWE delivers with not only the nostalgia but something they can start build on for every week of this three hour phase.


----------



## Huganomics

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Haven't been this psyched for anything wrestling-related since MITB 2011(or maybe Lesnar's return).


----------



## Theo22

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> Looks like the same stage?


Looks like a cross betwen the AA stage and the current stage, EXACTLY what i wanted!! Lets just hope they keep that dark lighting (they wont), Raw needs to become darker again


----------



## CMojicaAce

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



hazuki said:


> New title design...:mark:..ice cream bars? :mark:


I once stated that Punk would give a promo about how he has finally made the ice cream bars return. Tonight he will do just that. Ice cream bars will fall from the ceiling into the unsuspecting audience.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Whats all this talk about Jericho retiring? Has he hinted at it?


----------



## ScreamAimFire

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sorry to be a bitch, but will RANDY ORTON be returning to tonight? TRYING TO END AN ARGUMENT~! Any rumours at least. Thanks.


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Orton still suspended thank fuck


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

^ Most likely not.


----------



## Huganomics

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*


----------



## jscouser

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I just wan't too say I CANT WAIT


----------



## seabs

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ScreamAimFire said:


> Sorry to be a bitch, but will RANDY ORTON be returning to tonight? TRYING TO END AN ARGUMENT~! Any rumours at least. Thanks.


*No. He's suspended for another week.*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm praying that the stupid audience mood lighting goes away.


----------



## 123bigdave

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ScreamAimFire said:


> Sorry to be a bitch, but will RANDY ORTON be returning to tonight? TRYING TO END AN ARGUMENT~! Any rumours at least. Thanks.


no

suspension not up till next week.


----------



## nba2k10

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Omg few more minutes. My goodness, Stone Cold Steve Austin, to hear that glass shatter, my body is ready


----------



## Amber B

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Huganomics said:


> Shit just got real.


If he does an updated snake speech then I'll be cool with that. 
If he simply wins and reveals a new title then child please. 


Huganomics said:


> Punk to beat Cena clean and have a live sex celebration with Amber. Book it.


The best hate sex ever. Only once though.


----------



## Dylanlip

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Links for the preshow?


----------



## Huganomics

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



ashes11 said:


> Whats all this talk about Jericho retiring? Has he hinted at it?


He posted a Tout saying that he'd be the one everyone would be talking about on Tuesday morning, so...


----------



## RickeyP

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Less than an hour :mark:


----------



## Theo22

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The set looks huge, Really reminds me of the AA set, with that black curtain in the background! Just hoping its a permanent set, not just for tonight


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Huganomics said:


> Haven't been this psyched for anything wrestling-related since MITB 2011(or maybe Lesnar's return).


Would have been Lesnar's return for me, but I was burnt out thinking he was coming out after every match of Mania.


----------



## Monday Jericho

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SonoShion said:


> ^ Most likely not.


:artest3 Yo ... who's the broad in your sig, though? What I'd do to that bitch, Jesus wouldn't even know, bro! :kobe2


----------



## ben_fletch

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



> #Raw1000 @ 8/7 central. Show feels bigger than many PPV's. Doing a little work tonight. Special day. Bigger nite.


From J.R's twitter, looks like he will be calling some matches


----------



## SUPER HANS

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Huganomics said:


> He posted a Tout saying that he'd be the one everyone would be talking about on Tuesday morning, so...



Hmm, one thinks he's got a few more people to put over before retiring


----------



## WWEYES

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I see that this site crashes a lot.


----------



## Domenico

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Is the pre-show still actually happening?


----------



## Punkholic

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Less than an hour left! I haven't been this excited for a WWE show in a while!


----------



## nba2k10

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I think the crowd will be burned by the first hour, too much nostalgia


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I am buzzing


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*


----------



## heyimthemiz

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

New stage it is 

https://twitter.com/BTuckerTorch/status/227536502706556930/photo/1/large


----------



## ben_fletch

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anybody got some pics from inside the arena??


----------



## 123bigdave

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Dylanlip said:


> Links for the preshow?


HERE

In 22 minutes


----------



## 199630

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Predicting HBK either gets kimura'd by Brock within the first 20 minutes of the show, or HBK being announced as Raw GM.

Also predict:
- Heath brags about something, Austin comes to ring, shares beer with Heath, hits stunner. Rock comes out, hits Rock Bottom on Heath and shares a beer with Austin.
- Lots of Santino and Hornswoggle backstage attempting comedy.
- Trips will say "Quite frankly" more than once.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WHITE ROPES STILL!?

On a fucking 1000th show!/


----------



## Shaddw

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wait, there is gonna be a preshow???


----------



## Theo22

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TheF1BOB said:


>


Yep just as i said, takes up the whole back wall, just like tha Attitude era set did


----------



## cmp25

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Haven't been this hyped for a RAW ever. Hope I don't get disappointed.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*










NEW STAGE


----------



## Shazayum

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't get it, it looks the same. Bad picture anyway. Besides it could just be for tonight.


----------



## Boss P

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

New stage? Nice.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I like that new stage, albeit you can't see much but I think it looks a lot simpler, although without lights on it could always look simple.

Still annoyed the ropes are white though!


----------



## leon79

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Can't wait to read Charlie Sheen's tweets.......


----------



## CMojicaAce

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Crowd better bring it tonight. It's the f***ing 1000th episode of RAW. Don't buy tickets just to sit on your ass and stay quiet all night.


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now weve got a new stage there comes another complaint about the ropes fpalm


----------



## DNoD

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Not an amazing set, but better than the old one. Hopefully it stays, I mean I doubt they would make a new set just for one show.

So we have 3 new things, new title looks likely, now. Looks like the rumours of Vince really trying to go all out for this show are true. Can't wait to see the opening pyro, tbh the theme may not be so bad, of course I would prefer something else but whatever.


----------



## jscouser

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

sooo pre show a no go then ?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I hope the show starts with vince mcmahon

ps: in before getting removed...


----------



## RatedR10

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Doesn't look like a HUGE change, but I see some change. New set looks nice. Hoping for more changes to it as time progresses to the end of 2012. 

I haven't looked so forward to a Raw since the whole Summer of Punk angle.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

When do they put the pre-show streams up?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



leon79 said:


> Can't wait to read Charlie Sheen's tweets.......


:lmao

I actually forgot about that!


----------



## stonefort

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Not seeing any pre-show on wwe.com or youtube.
Did they scrap it?


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Show to have a overrun of 30 minutes.

f4wonline.com


----------



## Domenico

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I think they dropped the pre-show, since normally a pre-show of a PPV is already up 2 hours before it starts, with a countdown.


----------



## truk83

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm not sure about everyone else, but I could give a fuck as to whether Steve Austin comes out at all. He isn't anything special today, and honestly he was no different than John Cena in terms of being "stale", and doing the same shit every fucking week. I didn't enjoy him in the WWE very long especially during the Vince feud because it seemed as though it was never really about wrestling, but more so entertainment at the time. Some of the most memorable scenes for many WWE fans were Austin/Vince scenes, and I hated them all. His work as Stunning Steve Austin was his best.


----------



## kokepepsi

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol at 30minute overrun


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Because three hours isn't enough.

:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Gotta get dem commercials in


----------



## nba2k10

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



truk83 said:


> I'm not sure about everyone else, but I could give a fuck as to whether Steve Austin comes out at all. He isn't anything special today, and honestly he was no different than John Cena in terms of being "stale", and doing the same shit every fucking week. I didn't enjoy him in the WWE very long especially during the Vince feud because it seemed as though it was never really about wrestling, but more so entertainment at the time. Some of the most memorable scenes for many WWE fans were Austin/Vince scenes, and I hated them all. His work as Stunning Steve Austin was his best.


Austin is retired, he can do the "Same crap" if he wants to. Unlike John Cena he's been doing it for 7 years now and counting, and he's a full time worker. GTFO. Austin will get the loudest pop tonight


----------



## Zankman Jack

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



coconutcrusher said:


> Predicting HBK either gets kimura'd by Brock within the first 20 minutes of the show, or HBK being announced as Raw GM.
> 
> Also predict:
> - Trips will say "Quite frankly" more than once.


Along with "fight/fighter" and words like "asskicker".


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: The 1000th Episode of Monday Night Raw! (NO SPOILERS)*

Here's a pic of the new set that just got sent in


----------



## TheVoiceless

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Are you guys retarded the preshow start 30 mins before....


----------



## Mister Excitement

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The new stage looks pretty good. I can't wait to see it actually lit up.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Jobberwacky said:


> When do they put the pre-show streams up?




Looks like the pre show is off now


----------



## heyimthemiz

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Jobberwacky said:


> When do they put the pre-show streams up?




Looks like the pre show is off now


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Josh Parry said:


> Here's a pic of the new set that just got sent in


I'd class that as a spoiler tbh


----------



## Alim

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I hope there is a Charlie Sheen parody


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Do you reckon they will be TV-14 tonight?


----------



## WWEYES

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

You'll be alright. Can't be pleased with everything.


----------



## Amber B

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Do you reckon they will be TV-14 tonight?


Of course not.


----------



## Shazayum

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The pre show starts half an hour before RAW. Just wait people.


----------



## Kenny

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

cant wait for this


----------



## 123bigdave

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Do you reckon they will be TV-14 tonight?


christ. . . .


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: The 1000th Episode of Monday Night Raw! (NO SPOILERS)*



Josh Parry said:


> Here's a pic of the new set that just got sent in


This is it? Doesnt look too great.


----------



## killacamt

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

hopefully Ken Shamrock comes out and snaps on somebody


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm getting really pumped, an overrun of half an hour? Da fuq. something big is going down tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Amber B said:


> Of course not.


Brilliant! more lame John Cena cuss words ey!


----------



## RyanPelley

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



nba2k10 said:


> Austin will get the loudest pop tonight


I really doubt that. Austin really doesn't get much of a response anymore.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



killacamt said:


> hopefully Ken Shamrock comes out and snaps on somebody


I'd mark. :yes


----------



## Choke2Death

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can't wait!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



killacamt said:


> hopefully Ken Shamrock comes out and snaps on somebody


Swagger


----------



## Proc

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Anyone got a link to the youtube pre-show?

I must be blind...


----------



## LVblizzard

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The new stage looks awesome. And who cares about the color of the ring ropes?! People are so picky.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Surely there should have been a pre-show video already up if they were gonna have one.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Regarding the stage.

I think it's better just for the fact they don't have that hideous WWE logo on the ramp, but they seem to of put it on top of the titan tron instead. It wouldn't bother me but it's just seems to bright.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This forum is going to crash so much tonight. I'm pumped for raw


----------



## nba2k10

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



RyanPelley said:


> I really doubt that. Austin really doesn't get much of a response anymore.


Austin has not been here in a while. Plus we are not sure what segment he will be involved in. The Glass Shattering would just be :gun::gun::gun:


----------



## TJC93

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hope there's no commercial breaks


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



LVblizzard said:


> The new stage looks awesome. And who cares about the color of the ring ropes?! People are so picky.


Not picky, but come on, Raw is red and Smackdown is blue. White should be used for PPV's or even black. 

I remember Nostalgia Raw back in 2010 having Red, White and Blue, those were the days


----------



## totoyotube

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

people have some unrealistic epecatations, like "ARe they going to turn tv 14?" "is cena turning heel?"


----------



## hazuki

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

30 minutes overrun? Maybe we will see a Dean Ambrose debut....
...nah


----------



## Shazayum

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Surely there should have been a pre-show video already up if they were gonna have one.


Have you seen Over The Limit? It's going to be a LIVE Pre Show just like OTL. And it starts at 730 EST. At least I think they do.


----------



## Punkholic

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Where can the pre-show be watched? It's not on Youtube, Facebook, nor WWE.com...


----------



## heyimthemiz

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Scott Stanford just tweeted that superstars has just started so guess there isnt a pre-show


----------



## just1988

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*30 minutes left, cannot wait! Tryna fill the time with watching youtube previews and the such, what's everybody else doing?*


----------



## SporadicAttack

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

30 minutes ladies and gentlemen. Not too excited for DX kicking off the show, but I'll be positive about things tonight.


----------



## Josh Parry

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What, no preshow?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fuck me, people blowing the whole "Are they turning it TV-14 tonight" out of fucking proportion. I meant regarding things they say, like they pretty much do whenever Rock or someone has the microphone, not the programming in future. Fuck


----------



## nba2k10

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Anyone has link to the pre-show


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

30 freaking minutes left.


----------



## Punkholic

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



TJC93 said:


> Hope there's no commercial breaks


There definitely will be. Otherwised, it would have been advertised as a commercial-free RAW.


----------



## Nimbus

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

How long until Raw start? anyone from Jamaica here?


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Meltzer said that there's going to be a long overrun. Get ready for a LOT of commercials during matches.


----------



## Dylanlip

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Nothing on either WWE.com or YouTube. What happened?


----------



## Amber B

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



TJC93 said:


> Hope there's no commercial breaks


Yeah that's not going to happen either...


----------



## WWEYES

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



RyanPelley said:


> I really doubt that. Austin really doesn't get much of a response anymore.


Most of the legends in the game don't get the response they deserve.


----------



## samizayn

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Sooo... pre show?


----------



## TJC93

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



just1988 said:


> *30 minutes left, cannot wait! Tryna fill the time with watching youtube previews and the such, what's everybody else doing?*


Watching NXT


----------



## Domenico

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Looks like they called off the pre-show.


----------



## JT Martin

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This is gonna be a good Raw but I have one teeny question. Why is everyone high on Sandow?


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Love the new set. Ah, fresh starts. I love them. Now I just hope we see the new WWE Championship belt tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



just1988 said:


> *30 minutes left, cannot wait! Tryna fill the time with watching youtube previews and the such, what's everybody else doing?*


Massive munch being made, preparing myself for a night filled with nostalgia and hopefully the future of the business, it's exciting!


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Holy shit! 30 Minutes! Let's go!!!!!


----------



## Jobberwacky

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's half past and theres no links, so no pre-show. Shame. I guess i'd rather have the half hour over-run.


----------



## leon79

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



just1988 said:


> *30 minutes left, cannot wait! Tryna fill the time with watching youtube previews and the such, what's everybody else doing?*


Watching the last match of the Invasion PPV (2001) The Inaugural Brawl


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

For fucksake who cares about the pre show?! 26 minutes till RAW!!


----------



## chargebeam

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wow. WWE can't even get the pre-show ready on time. Guess they scrapped it without telling its audience. Pff.


----------



## Punkholic

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



greendayedgehead said:


> Sooo... pre show?


Looks like we have all been trolled by WWE and there's no pre-show after all.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*











Full set with lights on


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This is a dangerous situation, my hopes are quite high.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

OH NOEZ, NO PRE-SHOW.. RAWS GONNA SUCK NOW


----------



## Huganomics

*re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Funny to think that the very first person ever seen on Raw was fucking Kevin Kelly. :lol


----------



## seabs

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Who even said there would be a pre-show?*


----------



## deadman18

Haven't been this excited for a RAW in a LONG time, plus it's the 1000th fuckin episode!


----------



## Monday Jericho

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Doc_Gonzo said:


> For fucksake who cares about the pre show?! 26 minutes till RAW!!


Exactly, B.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Long overrun = Cena/Punk uninterrupted. I like the sound of that.

I also like the new set, the thing looks huge.



Seabs said:


> *Who even said there would be a pre-show?*


WWE.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: The 1000th Episode of Monday Night Raw! (NO SPOILERS)*

This shit doesnt happen very often, this is like being excited for Wrestlemania x 1000!!!!!!!! Boy do I dread tomorrow when I wake up and realize its allllll over.  Im gonna be highhhhh on WWE tonight and nobody says that often.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Who even said there would be a pre-show?*


WWE


----------



## Green Light

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lasting image/memory of Raw 1000: 

Cena wins lol


----------



## illspirit

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Who even said there would be a pre-show?*


WWE did, in a press release last week.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Huganomics said:


> Funny to think that the very first person ever seen on Raw was fucking Kevin Kelly. :lol


Kevin Kelly was amazing.


----------



## Theo22

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



heyimthemiz said:


> Full set with lights on


Awesome set! I think its a bit too bright, would've prefured a simpler looking set but its cool...Guess they will use it for smackdown aswell then


----------



## Amuroray

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

com on wwe.

Tonight is the perfect night for the cena heel switch.

It would change everything


----------



## Mister Excitement

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Who even said there would be a pre-show?*


I could have swore they advertised it on Raw last week.


----------



## 123bigdave

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Cookie Monster said:


> OH NOEZ, NO PRE-SHOW.. RAWS GONNA SUCK NOW


OH NOEZ, WHITE RING ROPES. RAW IS GONNA SUCK NOW. . . . .

saddo


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I like the set, as someone said does seem a bit bright but hey that is the era we live in nowadays, big bright HD things. They are rolling with it.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope we hear " Taker Taker Taker Taker Taker " tonight and not " What???? What???? What???? " ... 

How do yall think Taker will appear tonight, head still shaved into the hawk? He cant exactly do a tombstone to Slater or something with the hood on... Interesting...


----------



## sickofcena

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Excuse my ignorance but what time does raw start Australian time?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



123bigdave said:


> OH NOEZ, WHITE RING ROPES. RAW IS GONNA SUCK NOW. . . . .
> 
> saddo


Who are you though?


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The WWE could at least address the fans about the cancelled pre-show. Isn't this new "Raw-active" era all about the fans?! Seriously, what the hell.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



sickofcena said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what time does raw start Australian time?


It starts in 20 minutes, bro.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



sickofcena said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what time does raw start Australian time?


At whatever time it is in 20 minutes


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The set looks great.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



sickofcena said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what time does raw start Australian time?


If you see it live: In less than 20 minutes.


----------



## Theo22

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> I like the set, as someone said does seem a bit bright but hey that is the era we live in nowadays, big bright HD things. They are rolling with it.


Yeh, i do love the set though! Love the size, really takes me back to the attitude era when every Raw and Smackdown, had the size of a PPV


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Actually looking forward to a Raw for once, though it seems like with everything they've already announced and whatever surprises they'll have it'll all be rushed.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Just 20 minutes left! I'm so excited for this how! I've been counting down the hours and that rarely happens!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lets hope we don't get a clusterfuck of events tonight.

Think positive though and you shall receive positive.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Amuroray said:


> com on wwe.
> 
> Tonight is the perfect night for the cena heel switch.
> 
> It would change everything


No it wouldn't, it would be the same old boring shit from him.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wade Barrett tweeted this

Wade Barrett ‏@WadeBarrett
Looking forward to #Raw1000 tonight, starting an hour earlier than usual. I'll be watching from Chateau Barrett. Or will I?


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

what time does raw start Jamaican time?


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



chargebeam said:


> The WWE could at least address the fans about the cancelled pre-show. Isn't this new "Raw-active" era all about the fans?! Seriously, what the hell.


They could of, for the first time, make Twitter useful but that wouldn't be very WWE now would it? :lol


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

They've built this Raw up huge and I'm hoping that something good/significant will happen. Then again, the WWE has been conditioning us to accept pure crap lately and I have this nagging feeling that this show will be a letdown, either because of too much celebrity involvement, horrific booking or something.


----------



## WWEYES

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Raw 1000 is bigger than Wrestlemania.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Nimbus said:


> what time does raw start Jamaican time?


20 minutes from now


----------



## keiblerfan69

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Nimbus said:


> what time does raw start Jamaican time?


4:20


----------



## SonoShion

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wow. A countdown on the USA Network.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I heard Goldberg might show up.


----------



## 123bigdave

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What time does RAW start Russian time?


----------



## TheF1BOB

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Does anyone think that something big will happen at the end of the show?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

See, now that looks good !


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Just in from Batman and boy does this Raw have a lot to live up to lol. 

Dear WWE, please have heels like Bane so I can invest myself into your faces **cough** Cena **cough** and their journey to defeat said evil villain. Thank you. 

PS - THIS RAW IS GOING TO OWN SO HARD!!! I'm off. Enjoy your whining and bitching folks. I can't wait to come on and read it all tomorrow lol.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

“Look who's here at #Raw1000! ” 

http://www.tout.com/m/alf4ra


----------



## NewJack's Shank

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hell yea just 15 mins.

Rolled up 2 blunts, Got a bag of pizza rolls, Shall be a good night.


----------



## Awesome 1

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

15mins to go. Gonna be #Awesome


----------



## seabs

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*Show starts in 15 minutes for people asking what time it starts their time.*


----------



## hockytalky

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I just hope Rock doesn't end up in a segment with Big Show


----------



## ZetaLegacies

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Really looking forward to the 1000th episode, hopefully nothing goes wrong.


----------



## Green Light

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BORK LASER SIGHTED


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I hope rock doesn't Talk about his goosebumps like he's been doing recently. Want the classic rock


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm watching NXT too and they got JR and Regal on the announce team, I'm assuming that isn't a regular occurrence? I haven't seen much of NXT obviously.


----------



## N-destroy

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Jobberwacky said:


> “Look who's here at #Raw1000! ”
> 
> http://www.tout.com/m/alf4ra


Yes! Lesnar.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I think the pre show might just be NXT... which seems to be happening in like FCW, what's with that


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



totoyotube said:


> I hope rock doesn't Talk about his goosebumps like he's been doing recently. Want the classic rock


This.

Hope he has hair too


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

A picture of the Raw set just leaked, if you guys are interested (in spoilers).


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

does anyone have a stream, a usa one?


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Stream anyone


----------



## Ray

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Got my fruit salad ready. Let's do this shit.


----------



## CENA THUG

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

swear down michael hayes is in the background


----------



## NewJack's Shank

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



King Kenny said:


> does anyone have a stream, a usa one?


Try Vipbox.tv


----------



## Rop3

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> I'm watching NXT too and they got JR and Regal on the announce team, I'm assuming that isn't a regular occurrence? I haven't seen much of NXT obviously.


It is actually. They re-hired JR for NXT.


----------



## -XERO-

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Rock
Triple H & Brock Lesnar
Undertaker (if he appears)


----------



## Awesome 1

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



CENA THUG said:


> swear down michael hayes is in the background


Thought i saw that myself lol


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brock looks in UFC shape!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So, who do you guys think will face Christian for the Intercontinental Championship tonight?


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I think we have a new theme, based on that USA promo that just aired.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Damn just seen the preview, the crowd looks packed


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

bork laser gna ger r dun with the moz.


----------



## CENA THUG

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Awesome 1 said:


> Thought i saw that myself lol


if bobby heenan could somehow have the health to get there it would be epic


----------



## Marv95

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Alright got the pizza ready to go in about 10 minutes. Haven't been this excited for a WWE show in *years*. See you guys on the "postgame".

WWE, show some guts. Give us something to remember and build on it.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I wonder what the big angle will be?


----------



## leon79

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ahhhhhhhhhhh can't wait.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



THEBIGMAN212 said:


> Stream anyone


Wiziwig will have flash streams, but they are not reliable. Hoping that bloodzeed streams it on sopcast, he streams in HD.


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



chargebeam said:


> A picture of the Raw set just leaked, if you guys are interested (in spoilers).


just saw it, it looks meh. Cant really tell though because its such a small picture, I'll get a better look on raw


----------



## Punkholic

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



> EW.com has a story today that noted that the show will bet a new theme song tonight, Outasight's "Tonight Is the Night."
> 
> Also, there is a new set. They are freshening it all up tonight.


*Source:* PWinsider.com


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Stoked for 1,000 episode of Raw. The end shall be good too with the big angle.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Alim said:


> I hope there is a Charlie Sheen parody


Even better, there will be a Charlie Sheen.

Right?


----------



## Redrox

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So pumped for this!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

10 minutes!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sorry if already posted but is this the new Raw logo?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Punkholic said:


> So, who do you guys think will face Christian for the Intercontinental Championship tonight?


Probably Cody, Sandow should fight Christian for the title at Summer Slam.


----------



## AngeloAwesome

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Sorry if already posted but is this the new Raw logo?


Already posted, already confirmed.


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Please no dumb Hornswoggle or Brodus segments...


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

seems like we are the only ones talking here, maybe they all left because they were scared of it crashing :O


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Most excited I've been for RAW since after WM.

Tonight is gonna be epic!


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Way too much hype for this show to possibly live up to. Just hope we get a solid show and the start of one or two big storylines...


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rock to screw both Punk & Cena and walk away with the title like Bulldog/HHH Smackdown 99.

Calling it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sweeet, I like it. Clean cut.


----------



## Alim

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'll just watch some Fresh Prince while I have to wait another fucking hour to watch Raw...


----------



## H

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



hockytalky said:


> I just hope Rock doesn't end up in a segment with Big Show


He can as long as he calls him Big Slow and does his chokeslam impersonation, a la 1999. For a quick backstage segment.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm actually getting excited. Can't remember the last time this happened for a RAW.


----------



## Punkholic

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TheF1BOB said:


>


It doesn't look that much different, to be honest.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



TJC93 said:


> This.
> 
> Hope he has hair too


Lol, he's bald still.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Which thread is going to be used for the live show?


----------



## AngeloAwesome

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Sweeet, I like it. Clean cut.


Me too. Back to _being raw._


----------



## Josh Parry

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I feel like it's missing something up top


----------



## Awesome 1

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Sorry if already posted but is this the new Raw logo?


thats it yeah


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> *Source:* PWinsider.com


PLEASE FUCKING NO


----------



## Mikecala98

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

6 minutes bitches!


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hoping for a strong DX opening.


----------



## Serpent01

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> *Source:* PWinsider.com


FUCK!! That's worse than the current theme.


----------



## Gills Rob

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Can't believe I'm sitting up til 4am for this. It feels like a big PPV. Really don't know what to expect it, there is potential for it to be huge but also could fall flat but I shall try to remain positive and just watch it unfold. I really like the style of NXT broadcast, feels different but good at the same time. Loving JR and Regal, putting over the matches and wrestlers properly


----------



## Punkholic

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Which thread is going to be used for the live show?


The discussion thread:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/628310-1000th-raw-discussion-thread-no-spoilers.html


----------



## Tedious

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



TheF1BOB said:


> Rock to screw both Punk & Cena and walk away with the title like Bulldog/HHH Smackdown 99.
> 
> Calling it.


How would he manage to do that?

Just seen you edited it, nice idea. Hope not though.


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Alim said:


> I'll just watch some Fresh Prince while I have to wait another fucking hour to watch Raw...


RAW is three hours, Starts in 6 minutes.


----------



## Cryme Tyme

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No nickelback makes me a happy man.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



CMojicaAce said:


> Please no dumb Hornswoggle or Brodus segments...


You ask too much I think. 

But hey, I expect a fun show tonight. 

I am really hoping for something great from Rock & Lesnar. Let's see.


----------



## Punkholic

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Wade Barrett tweeted this
> 
> Wade Barrett ‏@WadeBarrett
> Looking forward to #Raw1000 tonight, starting an hour earlier than usual. I'll be watching from Chateau Barrett. Or will I?


So, Barrett might be appearing tonight...interesting.


----------



## AngeloAwesome

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> The discussion thread:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/628310-1000th-raw-discussion-thread-no-spoilers.html


Threads have just been merged.


----------



## Griselda

*re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

5 minutes!


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Rop3 said:


> It is actually. They re-hired JR for NXT.


Cool. Thanks, and its sad how much better that announce team is then the guys on Raw...


----------



## Ray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Already 300 pages. I predict we're going to hit atleast 800 pages tonight :lmao


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

3 minutes and 50 seconds!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

looks like this is the offical thread for the show since the other thread has been deleted?


----------



## mjames74

*Re: RAW 1000 (Possible Spoilers)*



Domenico said:


> Or Hornswoggle.


Vince is going to GM it himself, you think shit was random before? BWAHAHAHAA


----------



## Alim

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



N-destroy said:


> RAW is three hours, Starts in 6 minutes.


In Canada it starts at 6PM EST and it's only 4:56PM


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

this is my first RAW since WM..

i hope its worth my 3 hours


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

set looks decent, kinda the same though


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

2 more min omg


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

3 more minutes!!!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Sorry if already posted but is this the new Raw logo?


Yes, it is.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Watching NXT, Heath Slater is not bad in the ring


----------



## hockytalky

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Please no Rock and Big Show segment


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Both threads were merged, good idea. FIRTS IN UNIFIED THREAD?


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

eh, what the fuck happend to tonight's thread lol?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mark for new Raw Logo


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



psx71 said:


> Already 300 pages. I predict we're going to hit atleast 800 pages tonight :lmao


no the 2 threads just got merged that's all.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here I am (periodically tonight, anyway), ready to be awed! I'm half expecting more to be shocked, and potentially in a bad way, but let's see how she goes, eh?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

this is gona be a huge thread


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> Cool. Thanks, and its sad how much better that announce team is then the guys on Raw...


Unfortunately, JR and Regal are quite underwhelming on NXT.

They seem to lack interest.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

omg omg. austin austin austin


----------



## antdvda

New Raw song blooooooows....


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*










That's all I have to say.​


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 (Possible Spoilers)*



mjames74 said:


> Vince is going to GM it himself, you think shit was random before? BWAHAHAHAA


Nah they'll announce it as the fans as the GM.

That way when it sucks Vince can blame and fire us.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES!! Time to smoke weed and watch wrestling...gotta love mondays


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Xile44 said:


> Probably Cody, Sandow should fight Christian for the title at Summer Slam.


Wouldn't surprise me if Christian's rival was chose by an online poll, considering tonight marks the beginning of "RAW goes interactive".


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Starts after the commercials


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Kelly Kelly, Brodus, Hornswoggle, Santino Dance Segment after Santino/Brodus beat Rhodes/Swagger.


----------



## deadman18

Here we go!!!!


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

In before forum crash


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

1 more minute!!!!!!!


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

inb4 forum dies from "here we go".


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






















Any minute now.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Are you ready?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Getting goosebumps waiting for Raw to come on


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCKING LETS GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD !!!


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



holycityzoo said:


> YES!! Time to smoke weed and watch wrestling...gotta love mondays


a 14 year tradition


----------



## Ray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ONE MORE FUCKING MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

antdvda said:


> New Raw song blooooooows....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


Pretty sure it's just a raw 1000 song

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

here we fucking goooooo don't let us down!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



psx71 said:


> Already 300 pages. I predict we're going to hit atleast 800 pages tonight :lmao


Probably not, since the forum will most likely crash and be down for an extended period of time :lmao


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I look forward to Rock's return and still there's Orton.


----------



## jscouser

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CMONNNNNNN


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

starting now


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is WWE's chance to bring me some hope back about this industry, all the material is there, just throw it in their place and it's going to be a mega memorable show. Goldberg should have been, but maybe in January.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Are you ready?


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

T-minus 1 minute guyz!


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LETS GOOOOO


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

here we gooooooooo


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here we go!!!


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here we fucking go!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's starting!


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



leon79 said:


> In before forum crash


This.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MARKING!


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ah fucking hyped already


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Getting a post in before we crash...here we go


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOVE the new opener!


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zankman Jack said:


> Unfortunately, JR and Regal are quite underwhelming on NXT.
> 
> They seem to lack interest.


I really wasn't expecting the JR of old, but its good how the two put over the superstars but goes to show it really is a C level show.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And we're off!


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena's picture first???? really???


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

havent been this excited for raw in a looong time.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here we go! I'm actually excited for RAW for the first time in a while.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm marking out, bro!


----------



## jscouser

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES ! YES ! YES !


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



> Kevin Nash, who won't be at Raw, sent out the following tweet about tonight's show: "Congrats to Vince and the entire crew at WWE.Raw 1000!! Seems like yesterday I was driving to the Manhattan Center with Shawn and Scott."
> On the flip side, Roddy Piper has said on Twitter that he will be on Raw tonight and Sean Waltman noted on his Twitter that he is heading to St. Louis for the show.
> 
> I expect to see Steve Austin show up tonight as well. I haven't heard it from anyone but I would be really surprised if he missed this show given its importance and how much he meant to the company. I expect to see Edge as well.
> 
> David Jakielo reporting. ... Last week, AJ was a guest on the Mark Madden show in Pittsburgh on 105.9 the X.


*Source:* PWinsider.com


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fucking goosebumps.


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Predicting at least 3 forum crashes tonight...startinggggggggggggggg now


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This gay ass song with old Raw does not fit lol


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 1000th Raw Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zankman Jack said:


> Unfortunately, JR and Regal are quite underwhelming on NXT.
> 
> They seem to lack interest.


Thought the same tbh, JR with a Lawler like comment in saying "this is the biggest match of these guys career"...yeah it's not like they've main evented summerslam or anything.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin confirmed? here we go!

New song? No more nickelback? yes! yes! yes!


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here we go!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Vince McMahon's "WELCOME EVERYOOOOONE" makes me mark EVERYTIME.


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't remember being so excited before....


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

yessss here we go


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'M READY! RAW IS LIVE!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CHOPPY CHOPPY!


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Val Venis made the opening segment?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anyone think we will get a special 1000th RAW edition of the Khali Kiss Cam tonight?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I like the new signature. It is simple, but gets the point across. 


Choppy Choppy Pee Pee! LOL LOL LOL!!!!


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao "Choppy Choppy Pee-Pee"


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

loving this video package so far ha


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Goldust is a boss


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

My body is ready for this.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So many memories.


----------



## DNoD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lol Goldust and mini booker t


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i really hope shane shows up


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Miz girl :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I wish would just show old footage for three hours


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Showtime!


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL @ Angry Miz Girl on the opening vid package.


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

choppy choppy pee pee lmao


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This rules. I'll be re-watching this intro tomorrow.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So many memories, both good and bad.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm already marking, there's no way the show can live up to the hype I have for it.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is a fantastic way to open the show. Great video package.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mind boggling that I remember the very first episode like it was yesterday.


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

RIP Eddie


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I wanna see a Benoit return tonight.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Kane tombstones the priest" :lmao


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

RIP HBK's smile, most underrated performer out there.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Marking out..


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck you WWE, making me cry 2 fucking minutes in. Fuck you.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh god eddie


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HERE WE GO!


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

this is one of the best musical montages wwe has ever produced.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Good opening package.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm hype.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Don't care for the song but this video is so awesome


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What an awesome intro...wow


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Great opening , some great memories


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is so awesome.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is bringing back too many memories, this is going to be epic, even if it's bad, It will be memorable.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This song is horrible


----------



## jscouser

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

woooooooo


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

great Raw montage


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Surprised by the Kofi highlight.

Definately shows he should be doing more than he is, for them to show that as an epic RAW moment.


Over excited Lesnar guy!!!


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Great opening


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nice to see the awkward Lesnar guy made it.


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol at the brock lesnar fan


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWE can't look at this package and not feel as though they've gone backwards.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol the Brock Lesnar guy.


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

overexcited raw fan made it to the compilation vid :lmao

that was a good intro imo


----------



## Green Light

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is great


----------



## greendude11

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Amazing video, so many great memories.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sexual Chocolate! :lmao


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nice theme.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So excited right now


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Pretty cool opening video.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Epic video package is epic.


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena closing then opening, Cena closing the show.

Well, there's the ending, thanks Cena.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was pretty awesome. And the logo looks much better with the glossy / 3D touch.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

EPIC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duberry

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This opening > every Raw since the night after wrestlemania.


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was a great opening...Stone Cold hitting Vince with the bed pan gets me everytime lol.


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Man, that shit gave me chills, B. I'm fucking ready!


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is this a new theme song?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CLASS video package. So many awesome memories


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Vince time!


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

nice set


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wow low quality stream please
The lag is killing me


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Was that the overexcited guy? Lol


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

vince :mark:


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAT SWAG


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Stage looks great


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Buckley said:


> I wanna see a Benoit return tonight.


What? Unless they channel his spirit from the grave, no way.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Chance!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAT STAGE


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That set looks pretty sweet tbh, just a tad too bright but thats the HD era for you


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Great video package by the WWE.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Set looks even better than I thought it would


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

VINCE! Dat swag


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Deservedly, Mc. McMahon comes out first. He built this program.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

king wearing a suit for the special occasion.


----------



## DNoD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Vincent!!!


----------



## Victarion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That opening video has me hyped. Awesome.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FINALLY! IT'S ON!!!!!


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jerry Lawler in a suit doesn't look right to me.


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Although Vince has done some questionable things, thank you.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Amazing video package!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Video was fucking awesome!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OVER EXCITED RAW FAN!!!!!


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Just saw the crazy fan who made an appearance in the video package at ringside! :lmao


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Lesnar guy is there! hahaha


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MARK OUT BOY MADE THE VID!


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

show is win already


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Vince to re-book the show ten times throughout his promo.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

starting the show off great lol. awesome


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

at least DX is first


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Vince almost in tears.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Time for LITTLE MAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DX.


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I wish I was in there tonight. Goosebumps from home.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THEYRE HERE :mark:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

im gonna mark out all night haha


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I WANT X-PAC.


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yes DX!!11


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This fucking crowd! So LOUD!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where's the rest of DX?


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Just those two?


----------



## chnwh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cracking way to open RAW with that video. Some great memories in there.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yes!


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Aww no Road Dogg


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I need fellatio mimicking Michaels.
DX army pants = the entire crew.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So sad that it can't be the "real" DX.


----------



## Curry

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Outlaws?


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No X-Pac or New Age Outlaws?


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ARE YOU READY?!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DX!!!!!


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

seriously hope x-pac and road dogg come out


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Shadowcran said:


> What? Unless they channel his spirit from the grave, no way.


Monday night Séance.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Aww. No X-pack or Road Dogg? let's hope we see them!


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Please introduce Road Dogg and X-pac as the other members!


----------



## Dan the Tank05

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Raw 1000 and with DX so appropriate!!!*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Aww I was expecting to see DX (Road Dogg, Gunn, Kid). That DX.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You think that you're bettah? Well ya bettah get ready.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They're pulling no punches tonight, DFUCKINGX!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wait Wait Wait, DX started the Attitude Era?!?!?!! 

Austin in 96 says hello!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Man like half of DX is missing, where's the DEE OH DOUBLE GEEE?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Most rebelious group in history"?

But Michael Cole, N.W.O formed in 1996 not 1997


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Boo! No Road Dogg


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I WANT X-PAC.


.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Triple Hemmorhoid and Heart Attack Adult


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mark out moment coming???!!!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Road Dogg pls.


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh god please be Road Dogg please please please please please


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No NAO and X Pac afterall?


----------



## Dan the Tank05

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Gotta love HBK!!! Advertising of course *


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You're missing about 3 guys!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm so fucking hype.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Pac, Dogg, Mr. Ass....COME ON DOWN!!!!


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

here we fucking go


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is great to start the show.

HERE THEY COME


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MARRRRRK OUTT FOR THE NEW AGE OUTLAWS


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CHYNA PLEASEEEE


----------



## Joel

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES!


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh hell yeah. Fianlly a proper DX reunion


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Crash #1 imminent


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

New Age Outlaws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH you didn't know? Your arse better call somebody!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LETS GOOO!!!!


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Forums are crashing. 10 minutes in.


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yes!


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

There ya go.


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now THAT'S a MARK OUT MOMENT!!   (Y)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nice.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yes Yes


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh god, if Chyna actually comes out...

Someone needs to drag out Rick Rude's corpse.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

NAO and X-Pac!


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MARK OUT #1


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DX REUNION!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

X-PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAC! YES YES YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

o u didnt know!!!!


----------



## MJG93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OH SHIT!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm nearly in fucking tears at how awesome this is.


----------



## Germ Incubator

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

RIP wrestlingforum.com


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

NOW I'm marking out!!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Whoa Pac. What's up with the potbelly?


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

NAO&X-Pac..DX Reunion!!!!!!


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fuck yeah 
DX is here
New Age Outlaws 
I'm marking out


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

X-pac, Billy Gunn and Road Dogg! Mark out initiated!


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

marking the fk out

road dogg ftmfw


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Billy Gunn X-Pac and Road Dogg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

jdfalkfjas;dlfj


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Its the rest of DX!!!!


----------



## Dan the Tank05

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*OMG THE WHOLE FUCKING CREW!!! I am loving this!!!*


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES, ALL OF DX IS HERE! THEY DIDNT HALF ASS IT. YES


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OK...I marked the fuck out.


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wow, they are all there.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is fucking amazing!!!!!


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Marking. The. Fuck. Out.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

R.I.P Wrestlingforums

DX REUNION


----------



## ajp82

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



MidlifeCrisis said:


> Mark out moment coming???!!!


Wow!


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

bah, i wanted the NAO entrance


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This episode has already won life.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well I was the first to call the DX thing.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Funny, I thought Chyna would ride in humping the cannon.

Still great to see them all together.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fuckin awesome


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Too bad Chyna couldn't be there...


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Opening 10 minutes of RAW 1000 > previous 999 episodes of RAW.


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Opening 10 minutes of RAW 1000 > previous 999 episodes of RAW.


----------



## Dan the Tank05

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*I am so fucking glad they came back for this *


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now Lesnar please!


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm about to roll one up and enjoy the fuck outta this show!


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

First ten mins has been the best raw of the entire year


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Man, Billy Gunn hasn't stopped smiling yet. What a moment for these guys.


----------



## Omega Creed

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

oh shit!! all of dx!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Road Dogg doing the schtick!!! 

Hey...where's Chyna (j/k)


----------



## Oscirus

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol screw you chyna


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I"M MARKING OUT BRO!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They shouldn't be touching x pac that much.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

X-Pac 

Billy Gunn


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Goosebumps. I don't think this will be the only time tonight.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What's the over under on Waltman's BAC?


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nice to hear that again


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I feel like I'm 15 again...


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Full DX reunion! Bah gawd.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YESSSSS!


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Board Crashing so hard tonight


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is fire. Place is so hot for this.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao @ Road Dogg censoring himself


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Please invade WCW again


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Get Lesnar out here to kill them all. That would be awesome!


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Bad *BLEEP* Billy Gunn? fpalm


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Show is off to a great start so far. Great stuff.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Road Dogg hasn't missed a step...


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

A true fucking DX reunion!!!!


----------



## Omega Creed

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LMAO!! "and well i guess for me because im the only one left with a full head of hair" BAHAHA


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETS GET READY TO SUCK ITTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## qtgaines

This is live as hell!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Let's get ready to suck it!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"The only one with a full head of hair" lol.


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ROFL I never thought I would hear "let's get ready to suck it" again...remember being in elementary school and not knowing what suck it meant :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And here comes Lesnar....

Is he going to interrupt?


----------



## deadman18

This is fucking amazing


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dammit say suck it


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

this is gold ha


----------



## The High King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TripleG said:


> Get Lesnar out here to kill them all. That would be awesome!


this ^^^^^


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This makes me both nostalgic and sad. I miss the DX days.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Billy Gunn is "herping derping" right now...


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

X-PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAC


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh god, this is incredible.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shawn look like the murderer from Cape Fear. 

Shawn losing his smile? LOL!


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HBK losing his smile :lmao


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## Dub

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

My childhood. We were fucking lucky.


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mark out episode already.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Billy Bitchcakes XD (thanks to Edge)


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Marking off the first 15 mins....i don't know if all make it threw 3 hours


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HHH.. DAT HAIRLINE


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

[email protected]&Billy Gunn!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is gold!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



dynamite452 said:


> ROFL I never thought I would hear "let's get ready to suck it" again...remember being in elementary school and not knowing what suck it meant :lmao


:lmao: Same. fucking thing happened here.


SHAWN MICHAELS IN PLAYGIRL, IM MARKING OUT.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lol just do it already l


----------



## Omega Creed

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

1 2 3 then go! LOL


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hahahaha


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

NO WAY OMG YES


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SANDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lmao...these guys are still gold together


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is so awesome.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL DAMIEN SANDOW


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandow? LOL you're kidding me


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK SANDOW.


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SANDOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## qtgaines

LOL here we go

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandow!? Fuck yes haha


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

[email protected]@@


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SAVE US SANDOW


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damien Sandow, my ***** getting that rub!


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Epic!!!!!! This is too much! :marking"


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandow is about to get raped.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If this isn't proof that the WWE is high as fuck on Damien Sandow...


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Way to ruin a great moment.... This guy flat out sucks.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandow!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fucking Sandow?! What?


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandoooooow!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Somewhere Pyro's about to throw something through a tv


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here we go again. 

One guy comes out, claims to hate the legend, and then gets his ass kicked. 

I feel like they've been doing this since 2005.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Internet just ejaculated all over my Lap...


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

big moment for damien


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fucking amazing


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OHHHHHH THOSE KIDS DIDN'T KNOW, THEN THEIRRR ASSSSSSSESSSSS BETTTERRRRR CALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL SOMEBODDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandow?!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> My childhood. We were fucking lucky.


TRUTH


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm grinning like an idiot right now. My god.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck off Sandow!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Uh oh....dat shovel.


----------



## Proc

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol wtf random Sandow appearance


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The perfect current guy and legends pairing. Love it!


----------



## greendude11

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandow's coming out to confront classic D-X, this is so awesome.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SANDOW AND DX I HAVE DIED AND GONE TO HEAVEN.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SANDOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well, if they wanted to get him heat, this will definitely do it.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I love Damien Sandow.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I love this so much


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

He's getting all their finishers.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAMIEN SANDOW IN THE OPENING PROMO OF THE 1000TH RAW WITH DX!


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn Damien Demento from the very first Raw is back. What great memories.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Who called it?


----------



## deadman18

My *****....


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

dang. i'm like one of the biggest HBK fans, but danngg, he's gettin old. already lost his voice lol


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandow, good move, heat..


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If they needed to bury someone, why couldn't it be Swagger?


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

At least this'll get him some heat. I don't like anyone interrupting my DX though.


----------



## Gills Rob

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandoval! Awesome. Good to see interaction between legends and the future


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

5 signature moves for Sandow comin up?


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandow to eat 5 finishers.


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Gotta admit, I do like Damien Sandow, that 'saviour of the unwashed masses' line cracks me up every time. :lol


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



KuritaDavion said:


> Somewhere Pyro's about to throw something through a tv


If only we had a webcam feed to watch all of his reactions tonight...now that would be true gold.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I am a Sandow fan, but even I want him to fuck off.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Whats up with Shawn's voice


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What is this jobber doing on my tv


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Haha, Sandow is awesome.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandow with the spot. Greatness.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is he the 2012 version of Dean Douglas or the Genius?


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DX...just give him a golden shower.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The funny thing is, Sandow's gimmick was what HHH came into the WWE as. :lol


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandow to become the top heel by the end of this year.


----------



## sickofcena

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Syxx pac needs to speak


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I like the lifts on his shoes.


----------



## MJG93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandow's acknowledging that they'll all kick his ass. lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandow > DX


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Its going ot be DX vs sandow,ziggler,cody rhodes and couple other heels. i know it.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tedious said:


> If they needed to bury someone, why couldn't it be Swagger?


Because I'll be damned if Swagger gets near anything as awesome as a DX reunion.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm so glad they don't have King and Cole doing their awkward fake laughs in the background right now.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandow is fucking awesome. Not that he hasn't been at any point but still


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

marking out


----------



## TheRainKing

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shawn Michaels isn't funny, he shouldn't be allowed near a microphone.


----------



## The High King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

the board is crawling slow


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I love everything about this segment


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

chin music chant :lmao


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Do I see HHH in Sandow for his future? Damien Sandow Wrester, or DSW= win!


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

shit kick


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ZOMG BERRIED!1111


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is how you start Raw


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Billy Gunn is still looking good.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was absolutely incredible.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YASSSSSSSSS! Suck it. Omg my childhood


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK YEAH! THIS WAS AWESOME!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope they don't ship him out in a big cargo box.....


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm marking so hard.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So much win


----------



## qtgaines

Where's this xpac heat?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES! Thank you Vince for putting Sandow on the show in a big segment. I don't even care if he was disposed of like "common trash". :lmao


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

X-Pac got no mic time lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck, that was the quickest 20 minutes of my life. I hope the show doesn't speed through like this, awesome start.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The nostalgia for this segment was alone enough to make this segment awesome.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Okay... granted... stupid, sophmoric, and normal DX teasing that 4th wall....... love it. That's the kind of childish I don't mind


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I wanted the Ass Man entrance


----------



## KaineSpawnX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WHAT IS THAT GRATING VOICE oh, they gave X-Pac a mic.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So great to see X-Pac. I absolutely loved him as a kid.

Billy Gunn/Dolph Ziggler interaction backstage PLEASE!


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

At least Sandow got BERRIED on a big show. Hell lately Trips has been burying guys in dark segments.


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was so freaking awesome.


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Debut on RAW, get buried, get thrown out.


----------



## Amuroray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

that was nice


----------



## CENA THUG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

if billy gunn is there then warrior can be there


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was great, and it only gets better!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ROCK ROCK ROCK ROCK ROCK!!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

somewhere right now, pyro is crying for Damien

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is more or less the best thing ever.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*That sucked. Sense a common theme of old guys burying the roster guys.

Cole said Rock's addressing the WWE Title. Please be Rock vs Cena/Punk at Summerslam.*


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Xpac looked drunk as fuck, maybe that was just me though as ive had a few


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Standing up to dx...even knowingly he's going to get wrecked... That was great...Not a burial at all please...


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"And I'm the only one with a full head of hair still" - Triple H is fucking awesome


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Amazing start!! Pac, Billy Gunn and Road Dogg all look awesome.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Excellent segment.

Bad part is, segments like this makes the current product look drastically inferior.


----------



## sickofcena

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

anyone liking the new theme?


----------



## CGS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well that was nothing short of awesome


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I really don't mind the new graphic/set, though the titantron looks smaller.


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What an akward momment, who the hell are those guys?, it seems like they forgt their lines or something.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao

DX was gold.


----------



## Gills Rob

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Good exposure for sandow...he looked comfortable on the mic too. DX definitely the right opening


----------



## DNoD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is awesome! If only it was ad-free.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cool to see Sandow get a bit of a rub there.

Also, loving the set and graphics. Looks more slick. The theme I suppose goes with it. They went mainstream but probably could have done worse.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I feel I should be angry Sandow was buried, but it's just impossible.


----------



## RockCold

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Amazing. X-Pac never spoke LOL.


----------



## deadman18

New theme and graphics are epic!


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The set is so fucking nice! (Y)


----------



## THANOS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was so fucking awesome :mark: and now Sandow was put in a great position to succeed!!


----------



## Proc

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol the guy on my stream skipped to porn during the commercial break :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *That sucked. Sense a common theme of old guys burying the roster guys.
> 
> Cole said Rock's addressing the WWE Title. Please be Rock vs Cena/Punk at Summerslam.*


Buried? Sandow got a big fucking rub.To be in a segment this big is far from being buried.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HHH even buries hairlines.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yeah the pre-match graphic of Cena/Punk looked and sounded awesome.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

maybe will see one more run out of the outlaws


----------



## The High King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *That sucked. Sense a common theme of old guys burying the roster guys.
> *


true


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brilliant start so far


----------



## wwetrex

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn this nostalgia is killing me already. Cant wait to see what else is coming up.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWE 13 looks great.


----------



## RydimRyder

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fucking hell just marked out with DX originals!!! This is going to be EPIC!!!


----------



## robass83

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Proc said:


> lol the guy on my stream skipped to porn during the commercial break :lmao


hahaha same here.;DD


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



RockCold said:


> Amazing. X-Pac never spoke LOL.


no no no he said "suck it" at the end lol


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandow wasn't buried. He was put in a skit to open the show with the most legendary group in WWE history. Sure he got "disposed" of, but he cut a great promo and got great exposure.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Makes me miss some sort of big news stable in the WWE these days (even though they can't seem to do it right anymore)

We used to have DX, Ministry, Corporation, McMahon-Helmsley faction, Evolution etc opening shows and it was dominant, they'd get proper heat to start the show off. It kicks it off with a bang, just like the guys did today, good job WWE, good job DX!


----------



## Peapod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Marked out.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Proc said:


> lol the guy on my stream skipped to porn during the commercial break :lmao


A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.


----------



## qtgaines

Too bad no china

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This RAW really needed to be commercial free.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

didnt know the site was working. thought it would be down for a couple hours. Great fucking opening.


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Stone Hot said:


> maybe will see one more run out of the outlaws


It would make the tag division more meaningful. But it won't happen.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now I get all that sandow hype>
good on the mic

Segment overall was kind of mediocre

Never thought I would see Kip James and HHH acting all friendly

Damn


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> So great to see X-Pac. I absolutely loved him as a kid.
> 
> Billy Gunn/Dolph Ziggler interaction backstage PLEASE!


X-Pac was over like fucking rover at one point. I still don't get the hate he gets.
If they don't do a Gunn/Ziggler skit then they are off their rockers.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Awesome start. And fuck I'm loving the new set and the matchup presentation, looks very well.


----------



## MJG93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The fact that Sandow of all people was even chosen to interrupt DX was the biggest promotion he's got to date.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR!!!


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Perfect opening for Raw 1000. 

JIM ROSS!!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

PUT JR ON THE FUCKING BOOTH!!!


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR BITCHES!!!


----------



## Sheep

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR!!!!


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



andersonasshole900 said:


> I feel I should be angry Sandow was buried, but it's just impossible.


BURIED???? The guy just cut a promo during the 1st ever reunion of the original DX members! That son bitch has made it!!!!


----------



## Duberry

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If anything that was good for Sandow, it gained him heat, and a ton of exsposure.


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

IT JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

woohoo JR


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES!!!!


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES!! [email protected]#$#95940ui4903


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HES HERE!!!!!


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wtf is that on JRs face


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mikecala98

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR! Thank you God!


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR can grow facial hair?


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm already mentally exhausted and the show just started!


----------



## xhc

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yes! JR!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dat beard.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

good ol' J.R.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hell yes Jim Ross


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Evil JR from Mirror World to do commentary.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAT BEARD


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Marking out for JR's beard!


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK YES JR IS HERE. ALL NIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL @ JR's goatee.

AND REY MYSTERIO!


----------



## redevil22

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Yeah he gets the rub from appearing but he did also get killed. 

God JR's entrance was short. Called this 6 man.*


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



andersonasshole900 said:


> I feel I should be angry Sandow was buried, but it's just impossible.


Who cares about him.


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR doing commentary. I guess Undetaker is going by the name of "mark" for the night.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yes, Rey in action!

Ah damn, a six man tag...


----------



## Ditcka

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So is Cole not allowed to be a Heel tonight because its a special event?


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Save.Us_JR


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR!!!


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Tag Match... Teddy is the new GM.


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR's beard looks awesome (Y)


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I bet your mr. ziggles is in this match


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

People think that Sandow just got buried?? Holy shit, do you realize how many eyes were just on him?? He cut a great promo and got a lot of heat that will transfer over to his other matches. It's called getting the rub. Nobody would be expected to take down the entire DX, getting a surprise sweet chin music into a pedigree is not getting buried at all.

This is monumental point in Sandow's career and I'm sure he's thanking the living shit out of DX in the back.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OMG it has been so LONG since I've seen Rey. I missed his return last week. How long has he been gone, close to a year?


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ross looks boss with the goatee


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now we go to a 6-man tag match? :no:


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR is back.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wouldn't be Raw really without Jim Ross commentating though would it? Night gets better


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I wonder how much Rey can do now


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What was the theme playing during Cena/Punk promo? Anyone know?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rey's first match back!


----------



## Pro Royka

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Not bad opening. But what I liked more is the new sets and staff like that, it's so refreshing.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



PacoAwesome said:


> Buried? Sandow got a big fucking rub.To be in a segment this big is far from being buried.


Seriously... People throw that term around way to fucking much on here...


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rey and Sin Cara in the same match!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SIN CARA VS REY MYSTERIO? WHAT????????????????????????


Aha, tag team partners! Good job.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is giving me goosebumps just the antisipation for the rest of the night, like Sonnen Silva 2. Never felt this way for a WWE event .


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cara and Rey together?! Yes!


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rey and Sin Cara tagging. Awesome!


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Set your clocks to botch sin cara is here


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mysterio and Cara teaming!


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope they give this match some time.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sin Cara&Rey teaming up!?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Tag team match. Should be one on one.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



leon79 said:


> nice set


Very nice. I wonder if its just gonna be for the 1000th show, or a permanent thing?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wow ur shitting me. I think this is the start of their feud.


----------



## qtgaines

Rey and sin cara in the same ring. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LVblizzard

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara teaming up, this will either be awesome or full of botches.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The fuck is Cara doing on this show in any capacity?


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh boy Sin Cara to outshine Rey


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rey and Sin Cara in the same ring mind explodes.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



holycityzoo said:


> People think that Sandow just got buried?? Holy shit, do you realize how many eyes were just on him?? He cut a great promo and got a lot of heat that will transfer over to his other matches. It's called getting the rub. Nobody would be expected to take down the entire DX, getting a surprise sweet chin music into a pedigree is not getting buried at all.
> 
> This is monumental point in Sandow's career and I'm sure he's thanking the living shit out of DX in the back.


My thoughts exactly. He will use being a martyr as part of his gimmick.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No pop for Cara?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anyone keeping count on how many times they are mentioning the Attitude Era? :lol


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I was hoping we'd see a third masked wrestler..


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

mysterio, sin cara, shameus. one of these is not like the other....


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nice! Cara and Rey together!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sin Cara + Rey + Sheamus
vs lemme guess
ADR + Ziggler + Y2J?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

putting Rey and sin cara in the same match is a mistake. Now everyone will get to see how shit sin cara is by comparison (if they didn't know already)


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The shocking thing here...we've had very few commercials in the first half hour. Bet that'll change quickly here.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Then Sheamus spoils it


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YEAH! SHEAMUS!

FUCK YOU IWC HATERS - SHEAMUS ROCKS!


----------



## Duberry

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheamus is even more irrelevant than usual tonight.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JERICHO!!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rey? Fuck yeah! With Sin Cara? Fuck yeah! Sheamus? Fuck...


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

world champ in a tag match, would be mad but its sheamus so im happy.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JERICHO!


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why can't they all be like JR?

Making me like Sheamus.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JERICHO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Screw Sheamus he doesn't belong in this match.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So wait, is this all one team?!?!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jericho and Rey in the ring together is ALWAYS a major fucking positive!!!


----------



## RockCold

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR on commentary! YES. SLOBBER KNOCKER!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I've probably said this before but Sheamus walks as if he's holding a pencil between his thighs. Of course I'm looking down there.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Should have given Jericho a retro entrance.


----------



## robass83

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

is jericho a face or heel :/ ?


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Big Jericho pop, he's struggling not to smile


----------



## DNoD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WTF y2j


----------



## Korvin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The DX Nostalgia was great.

Oh wow, Mysterio and Sin Cara tag teaming!


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Somehow everything seems more awesome tonight...


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



pinofreshh said:


> mysterio, sin cara, shameus. one of these is not like the other....


What? They're non American, so they're evil.


----------



## qtgaines

I guess Jericho is face now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Jericho looks so old with the new look.*


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

New Raw set/logo/music seem pretty good.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They're gonna team Jericho and Ziggler? I can't see Zig not being in this match.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Big pop for Jericho


----------



## Mst

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

can we change that match to rey vs jericho?


----------



## DBizzle

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lots of "star power" early in the show ... JR actually selling the product ...not bad ....


----------



## checkcola

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ah, I see the world champion is still curtain jerking


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rey is not even a luchador.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jericho is officially afce now.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jericho


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



robass83 said:


> is jericho a face or heel :/ ?


Kinda Tweener at the moment. Depends how he does his hair. If its Back he is face, if forward heel


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hey do you guys think there is any chance of a Rock and Sock connection reunion tonight? I would mark.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

After hearing JR talk about Sheamus I already like him a little more


----------



## KaineSpawnX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



robass83 said:


> is jericho a face or heel :/ ?


Seems like he's in the middle of a face turn. I expect him to turn on Ziggler in this match.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I thought Jericho was face?


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The fuck was that Ziggler? LMAO!!!!


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

world heavyweight champ introduced 3rd :/


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Trending worldwide - JR's Goatee


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I really hope they keep these graphics/Presentation and set! Its fucking awesome!


----------



## EuropaEndlos

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thought for sure it woulda been

Rey/Cara/Sheamus vs Alberto/Hunico/Camacho


----------



## Markoring

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wow Zigglers from Florida I had no idea


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Who is on who's team???


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ZIGGLER IS MONEY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ziggler can't do his hair taunt when he has his briefcase


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I guess Jericho isn't a full on face just yet.


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



checkcola said:


> Ah, I see the world champion is still curtain jerking


Its not a world title match.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jericho to make a full face turn right here. hey del rio is here hahahahahaha


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The man!!! Deeeeeeeelllllllll RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRiioooooooo!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The super-over Alberto del Rio..........


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ricardo being the GOAT that he is.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dat pin drop


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

With Jericho coming out, I thought we were seeing a 4 on 4.


----------



## RydimRyder

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh god alberto del riooooo yawwwn!!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Arrive. Asscape. Showoff.


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ricardo Rodriguez is even more unlikeable than Armando Alejandro Estrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrada..


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ziggles could cash in?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

We'll probably get Jericho's face turn pretty much solidified tonight.


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hahaha Del Rio didn't get his pyro b/c they gave it all to DX!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

5 Great wrestlers (Yes Cara is good when he wrestles right).. Then there's Sheamus.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is going too fast. 1/6 done already...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is an awkward looking match.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I really hope Khali gets his own segment tonight. He has been a huge part of Monday Night RAW. A match with Big Show would be good followed by a kiss cam.


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ads after entrances? And people tune out in their drones.


----------



## LVblizzard

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Are there audio issues for anyone else or is it just my stream?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This should be a good match if it gets time.


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

3 hours, gotta get dem advertisements in.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Blech, another commercial.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BOOYAKA BOOYAKA TO EARN ME PWA POINTS


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Buckley said:


> Dat pin drop


...except for Ricardo. Only thing that dropped when he started speaking were panties.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Such a shame we don't get JR every week, commentary is one of the few elements that makes a brilliant show and with him calling a match, building superstars up, the passion he shows etc, it'd be absolutely awesome.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



PacoAwesome said:


> The fuck was that Ziggler? LMAO!!!!


Ziggler showing off dat ass! :ass


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn I'm hoping they debut a new WWE title tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Seems like Sin Cara's the one guy out of place in this six-man.


----------



## Proc

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



gobsayscomeon said:


> This is going too fast. 1/6 done already...


Meltzer expects a big overrun


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



pinofreshh said:


> mysterio, sin cara, shameus. one of these is not like the other....


The answer is Sheamus because he doesn't have any wellness violations.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So is WWE getting a general manager tonight or are they going to pretend the announcement isn't coming


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why didnt cut out the entrances with commercials? This is dumb.


----------



## Gills Rob

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



holycityzoo said:


> After hearing JR talk about Sheamus I already like him a little more


This. JR was putting Sheamus over properly, made him sound worthy of his position. Glad to see the announce team playing it fairly straight and not sniping each other


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Kezz1178 said:


> Ricardo Rodriguez is even more unlikeable than Armando Alejandro Estrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrada..


That's because Armando Estrada was not unlikable by ANY stretch of the imagination...


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Does anyone find it odd that a 6 man tag with this much starpower is going to be one of the lowest points of the night?


----------



## wwetrex

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I really hope Khali gets his own segment tonight. He has been a huge part of Monday Night RAW. A match with Big Show would be good followed by a kiss cam.


OH HELL NAWWW!!!!!!:frustrate


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I really hope Khali gets his own segment tonight. He has been a huge part of Monday Night RAW. A match with Big Show would be good followed by a kiss cam.


I'm down for a Kiss cam backstage with the legends.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jericho is growing his hair out so maybe he'll be a face and go retro.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Huganomics said:


> Blech, another commercial.


Is this some kind of surprise to you people?? Third hour is going to mean more commercials, Vince be lining dem pockets

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Crowd is too shy.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ricardo should be in ADR's spot. He may not get over because of his look, but then again he'll still be as over as ADR.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Not very excited about this match. Jericho will cost Ziggler the match and he'll eat another bro-kick. Calling it now.


----------



## lewisvee

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Any sign off Austin? Surely he must be their


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Expecting Jericho/Ziggler to screw up the match for their team.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

what happen to Jericho retirement tonight???


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Spanish Announce Table in sight..


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I marked for Ziggler's ass cape, tbh.


----------



## Moustache

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Interested to see if there's any lasting animosity btw Cara and Ziggler. Might see a stiff shot or two.


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The new set and logo are badass!

Glad to see X-Pac and Billy Gunn back! And J.R.! I'm excited!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Eli Manning dressed as a fairy?!?! What a weird commercial.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

2 Mexicans, an Irishman and a Canadian walk into a bar. Ziggler's the bartender.

Get it?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

After the awesome start with DX, I hope they're not slowing down now with random matches. Can't wait for The Rock's segment.


----------



## Ray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

inb4 Ziggler cashes in


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Match already in progress?

WTF


----------



## CC91

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Everything feels important which is what is needed, I think this could be WWE's clean slate


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ziggler is really impressing me


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Going from Billy Gunn to Billy Ziggler. I marked.


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's disturbing at how JR is.

He actually focuses on the wrestling.

Cole and King are worst than Taz and whoever from TNA. I like the little banter they have on TNA and it's funny. But at times Cole and King seem like two little bitches arguing over who has the best fucking story for their 1st grade assignment.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Do you think that is all we'll see of Vince McMahon tonight? I was hoping we'd see Austin stun him for old times sake.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

damn right JR


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol cole called him rey mysterio :lmao


----------



## WPack911

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Man the set, the open, DX, JR doing commentary this Raw has kicked off hot!


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*JIP of the FIP spell? *


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



lewisvee said:


> Any sign off Austin? Surely he must be their


If fucking BILLY GUNN is there, Austin is a lock


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Don't Sin Cara and Alberto Del Rio hate each other's guts in real life?


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Tout count: 3


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

rey wrestling with a shirt on, he outta shape


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm glad we have not gotten Tout shoved down our throats yet.


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR doing a better job in 10 minutes than what Lawler and Cole have done the last 2 years.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I love Chris Jericho.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rey and Cara tag team moves please


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Apron is sweet!


----------



## wwetrex

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mysterio must've really let himself go. Wrestling in shirts like its TNA.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Pop for Jericho's "Come on, baby" pin!


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> I'm glad we have not gotten Tout shoved down our throats yet.


Still over two hours for that!


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

REy is wrestling with a shirt on? sad


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Boring crowd where's the smarky chants


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i like the ring apron


----------



## Curry

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cole botches again!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Come on babay!" Good ol' Y2J.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

When they have the Legends battle royal they should have AW come down and try to get some talent for AW promotions.


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Didn't Y2J say he was planning to steal the show?
We already know he's turning face and in a six man tag which won't get much time to steal any show anyways, so he has word cut out for him on this one.


----------



## robass83

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



holycityzoo said:


> 2 Mexicans, an Irishman and a Canadian walk into a bar. Ziggler's the bartender.
> 
> Get it?


LMFAOOOOOO ziggler the seller


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cara hasn't botched yet? I'm shocked.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ziggler and Jericho in a tag team together? I like it.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I actually like Sin Cara.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR makes everything awesome.


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Does anyone think that Cole is there purely to promote social networking?

I mean back in AE, King was a heel and JR was the face for commentry.

Now it seems like King doesn't care and Cole just wants to advertise networking.


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

holy shit JR is just awesome


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



robass83 said:


> LMFAOOOOOO ziggler the seller


Glad someone got it lol


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR IS BACK BABY! FUCKING GOOD ON COMMENTARY STILL!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was a ugly backbreaker.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheamus botch'd that backbreaker there.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here comes John Cena version 2.


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ziggler cashes in tonight? I'd like to see that.


----------



## Redrox

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Show has been awesome so far! The DX reunion was gold..


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL Ziggler!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheamus looks awful in this match. Having an off week?


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

excuse me.


----------



## Germ Incubator

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I feel like I should be paying to watch this.


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Good match.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Shockingly rushed match :side:*


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR is putting everybody over. It's Awesome.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Looks like Ziggler got his revenge on Jericho.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheamus fucking blows.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL, that was hilarious by Ziggler.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

All the hate of Sheamus, but the guy is over. Very much so.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can't believe Y2J has done the job, would have loved to see the walls


----------



## KaineSpawnX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheamus too stronk.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Surely, they could have let this match go longer.

Did Rey even get tagged in?


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheamus rocks. Ziggler is the man for screwing Y2J


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Who had the biggest pop out of all of them? I didn't get to hear..


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rusty mayo jar wins


:troll


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ziggler / jericho fued coming!? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Doing a great job of booking Sheamus lately. *


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck you Ziggler you were the chosen one! how could you do that to y2j


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wait, JR is done? The fuck?


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wait, that's it for JR? Really?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Decent match


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ziggler/Jericho feud, YES YES YES


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheamus will be this generation's HHH, and just like HHH he will be shoved down our throats until he's over.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR is amazing.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow that's one of the quickest 6 man tag matches i have seen.


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is JR going?


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR's leaving already? Weak.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



James1o1o said:


> Sheamus botch'd that backbreaker there.


...you mean Jericho sandbagged?


WTF? One match for JR? bullshit. Cole needs to excuse himslef from the table


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR...your voice is heavenly. Please come back full time.


----------



## WWEYES

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Shockingly rushed match :side:*


It wasnt rushed. It was going on during the commercial


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Just glad it wasn't Ziggler eating the Brogue Kick again.

A Ziggler/Jericho match at Summerslam should be good. (Y)


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wait a minute.... Sin Cara didn't even botch in that match. :O


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

why couldnt del rio do the job god dam it


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hate Sheamus...


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR better stay at the booth


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I was kind of expecting Bischoff to turn off the lights before the match started and then laugh maniacally. :lol

WTF, JR's not staying for the whole show? Bullshit.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why is Michael being so nice to JR?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This IS a Raw Supershow.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The match didn't need to last long


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jericho does the job even on the 1000th episode? Jeeze..


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Let's hope this ain't the end of Ziggler/Y2J for tonight.


----------



## Pasab

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ziggler made something heelish and did not attract the Brogue kick : REVOLUTION!!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheamus is pretty over.


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So Undertaker is appearing or not?

Without JR you might aswell just dub him "mark calloway, the tall guy".
Retaraded WWE is retarded.


----------



## AngeloAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well, that's one way to get new viewers. Have commercials every 5 fucking minutes.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Decent match. Jericho, Rey, Sheamus all great.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I really want Booker on commentary tonight as well.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR leaving? FUCK!


----------



## KietKudi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

How I miss JR


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



David Banner said:


> Why is Michael being so nice to JR?


Vince is to busy rewriting stuff last minute to feed him lines


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

We get it, The Rock is appearing...can't they just act like he's not above all the other legends tonight?


----------



## Proc

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

omg my streamer now skipped to a live gay channel lol I have never seen anything like that


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Disappointed Jericho had to job, and JR is leaving?

WORST RAW EVER. unk2


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

God i hope Stone Cold is the new GM


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't think JR will leave. C'mon, why would he come over just to announce for a 5 minute 6 man tag team match?

Also, Sin Cara & Rey need to become tag champions and bring some life into the dead division. Neither do anything meaningful otherwise, so it's no loss.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*loads shotgun* I tell you what...JR better be at that phuckin announce table when these commercials are over!


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Notice how JR put over Sheamus more in 40 seconds than anyone on commentary has since he turned face.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hate it if JR leaves so soon. He's better on commentary than Cole & Lawler combined.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Short and sweet start.


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ToddTheBod said:


> Who had the biggest pop out of all of them? I didn't get to hear..


im assuming rey, none of the reactions were particulariy great


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR should stay for The Rock and Brock segments. Typical Vince giving him just a random 5 minutes match.


----------



## RydimRyder

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

thought JR would announce the whole show!! He's gotta be back for the Punk vs Cena match


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

they're going to pack as many commercials as they can early because the big things will happen in the last hour.


----------



## cmp25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't think JR is leaving. Calm down.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR will leave, then return later, hopefully to call a tombstone


----------



## Martyn

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I expected more from the old DX... Hopefully they will appear once again in the Lesnar segment.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Proc said:


> omg my streamer now skipped to a live gay channel lol I have never seen anything like that


Thats gotta suck.

No pun intended.


----------



## Markoring

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Did Sin Cara botch anything I missed and I really ant him to succeed in the wwe


----------



## RockCold

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wasn't Charlie Sheen suppose to being doing something tonight?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I forgot they were announcing a new GM, hopefully whoever it is stays at the back unless properly needed, no need to hog the spotlight from superstars.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



kokepepsi said:


> Vince is to busy rewriting stuff last minute to feed him lines


Most likely true. Either that or Vince is in such a good mood that he's being nice to him for once.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Proc said:


> omg my streamer now skipped to a live gay channel lol I have never seen anything like that


lmao


----------



## WWEYES

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Domenico said:


> Disappointed Jericho had to job, and JR is leaving?
> 
> WORST RAW EVER. unk2


You really have to be joking


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I want to see who the Undertaker destroys. Or what he does.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WHERE THE FUCK DID JR GO?


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Thats gotta suck.
> 
> No pun intended.


If the swallow it's all good.


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck you Vince.


----------



## robass83

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

whats the name of the new raw theme song??????????????????


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anyone think we will get a Cena Heel turn tonight. It would be epic.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ziggler got a little pop i thought.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR gone. Holy fuck.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"A Gallon of Gas cost $1.11"

Don't tell me anything like that! That's just makes me sad.


----------



## MJG93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR's gone after one match? You sons of bitches. -_-


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HERE COMES THOSE FUCKING TOUTS. FUCK THIS SHIT!


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

looks like the bad luck brian dude


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

my thoughts? yes yes yes


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck off Tout


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR gone? Why not have him call the main event??


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

 Not fair JR should commentate the whole show


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

so much for no tout SMH

HOLY FUCK! that first guy :lmao


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

jr gone and now the tout references


----------



## qtgaines

TripleG said:


> "A Gallon of Gas cost $1.11"
> 
> Don't tell me anything like that! That's just makes me sad.


Tell me about it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



WWEYES said:


> You really have to be joking


I am.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I wish this wedding wasn't tonight. Not interested.


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

These touts...


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



WWEYES said:


> You really have to be joking


He is. fpalm


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

These tout tags reek of #itsstillrealtomedammit


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can't have JR talking about wrestling, but please cram tout ant twitter down our throats. 

Wrestling fans on tv make me cringe.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Man I feel stupid for being a wrestling fan after that.*


----------



## LBGetBack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So Jericho loses again, and they don't even further his storyline? And he's still technically heel? What a waste.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This Tout shit is worse than the constant Twitter mentions.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL @ all those nerds they show with the tout thing.


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Tout is shit and has no place being featured on the 1000th episode of Raw


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWE can go Tout itself.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wrestling fans are so fucking creepy looking. Christ. :lmao


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I. HATE. TOUT.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Tout is showing how the WWE's audience is made of geeks.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Anyone think we will get a Cena Heel turn tonight. It would be epic.


(Y)


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thats just sad.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What's the deal with tout?


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I like tout.

It's like Maury!


----------



## virus21

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TripleG said:


> "A Gallon of Gas cost $1.11"
> 
> Don't tell me anything like that! That's just makes me sad.


I saw that price in a sci-fi movie once. Ironic that gas being that low now is Science Fiction


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheen on Skype!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'd of loved it if Dean Ambrose came up on the Touts


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Fuck, Jim Ross only in for one match....that's shitty

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

GEEKS! I already hate tout.


----------



## CoverD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What the shit is Tout?


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol now Skype


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

dear god charlie sheen live on raw via skype haha


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

...The fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheen probably smoked a J before going on skype.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I miss them whoring out Twitter. At least then I didn't have to see faces and hear voices.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie Sheen WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Stop showing these fan videos...please.


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ummm, who cares about charlie sheen anymore


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Tout sounds like a venereal disease.


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao Sheen would fit in DX


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie Sheen, lol.

This angle was dropped..


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

He's there via skype....


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That's fuckin it!!! You bring JR back for AN IRRELEVANT 6 MAN TAG MATCH?!?! Vince is a dead man.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao Sheen


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie Sheen !!!! Yes!


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I like Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This isn't Twitter...


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck off with that tout crap, please.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Haha, can't even get Sheen to appear in real life


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

L0l Charlie Sheen


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR only commentated that one tag match?

And what's the purpose of Charlie Sheen on a webcam. Seriously? Why?


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheen high as fuck


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE FUCK


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Let's show how little Charlie Sheen knows about wrestling.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Gosh Sheen and Michaels would've been the BEST of friends 10 years ago.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thank god Sheen didn't call them D-Summerfest X.


----------



## chnwh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie F*CKIN Sheen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The entire IWC should pitch together to get a protest for JR to return to RAW, maybe with a hashtag


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JR already left? Bullshit. Absolute bullshit. Austin should bring him back out, stun Cole, and dump beer on Cole


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow, Charlie Sheen looks fuck up.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL, Charlie Sheen!!!!!! BTW? Face Cole?


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That is so embarrassing to see those fans look so corny. But at least they got their 15 seconds of fame


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hate Sheen but I marked for him.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie Sheen :lol 

:lol


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is boring, but should be good.


----------



## qtgaines

Twitter Skype Facebook ...what's next instagram?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Moustache

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheen on a shitty skype connection. Nice.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

5:1 says this video from Charlie Sheen is prerecorded.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie has people to do and places to see.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Uh oh here come the recaps...


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lmaooooo The Warlock!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I want them to get married but the other part of me wants the godfather to come out and crash the wedding


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Goddamn recaps


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Still can't believe how much better the graphics are tonight


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wedding is going to be "private"

:lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ is nuts


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie Sheen Brings It...Via SKYPE! fpalm


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol wwe expected layla to get a reaction XD


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LAYLA IS FINE AF


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I love how Sheen is on a shitty skype connection.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ToxieDogg said:


> Tout is shit and has no place being featured on the 1000th episode of Raw


Tout is shit and has no place being featured on the entire Internet.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

'This entire place is unstable'. She has a point.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hopefully that's all we see of Duggan tonight.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Truth and Piper :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What is this fuckery?!?


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES. fucking GOLD! :lmao


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

oh god Layla's accent is amazing


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jim Duggan aka The Original Eugene


Mae Young's son.....LOL!


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAT ASS


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol Truth and Piper.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lol!!!! Piper and rtruth!!!


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCKING LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Roddy Piper and R-Truth. :lmao


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOLOLO)LOLOL YES


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victarion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LMFAO HAND


----------



## MJG93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Hand is back....my God.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

-dead-


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JIM DUGGAN MAE YOUNGSH AND AND LAYLA'S BUTT = BEST SEGMENT IN HISTORY.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Little Jimmy

:lmao

Mae Young's son. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LMAO!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's Mark Henry's son!!!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh my fucking god. Oh...my..god. :lmao


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh dear God in Heaven I know they didn't.


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ROFLMAO!!! THE HAND!


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao @ the hand making an appearance.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hahaha. The hand was fucking funny


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Marked for the Hand!!!!!1


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ahahahha


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Her son


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Umm...Did Mae Young get a tan?


----------



## CoverD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You've gotta be kidding me...


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mae Young's son is moment of the night.


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HA grown up hand, omg


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

oh my god i just shit myself laughing


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What the fuck!?


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lmao at thaat lil jimmy skit 
fucking hell mae youngs son yes yes yes 
hahaha


----------



## virus21

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWE + Tout = http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/WereStillRelevantDammit


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING?!?!?!?!? 

HAHAHAHAHAHA
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao:

grown ass hand


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Greatest thing I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

hahahahahah the hand


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

hahahahahah the hand


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

hahahaha the fucking hand


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LMAO.... The laughter from commentary was just hysterical.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MARK HENRY'S FUCKING SON.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WOOOOOOOW. :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE HAND! THE HAND! THE HAND!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is really taking the piss


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MAE YOUNG'S HAND HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*THE HAND

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: *


----------



## KaineSpawnX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They acknowledged the Mae Young hand. I can't believe it. That might be better than the Shockmaster reprise last year.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOLOL THE FUCKIMNG HAND


----------



## Moustache

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy shit!!!


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I adore Hacksaw, also, Truth is gold


----------



## Proc

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I am literally laughing at the hand


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MAE YOUNGS SON!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OMFG...the Hand has grown up!! :rofl:


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dying. Fucking dying.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao what the..... The hand grew up!


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What... the.............


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Haha.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was fucked up :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What age is Mae now? 137?


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HAND! :O


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE HAND!!!


----------



## RockCold

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOOOOOOOOOOOL THE HAND IS BACK.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LMAO OK Jim Duggan was hilarious...

Mae Young's son?  Jesus fucking Christ, that has to be a new low...


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WHAT THE FUCK!?!? :lmao

I marked for the hand!


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOLOLOLOL the Hand


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ah er, um, uh, oh, FUCK.


----------



## Redrox

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao @ the hand..


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hand!!!


And I see the gang of Nostalgia Moment Regulars has arrived...


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh my god that was hilarious :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That's it 
Greatest Raw ever after that mea young/hand update


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Enough with the forced laughter. FFS.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mae's SON! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HOLYGOD Hand! :lmao


----------



## HanktheKaiser

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What did jerry almost say before the break


----------



## deadman18

Holy fuck! LMAO!!!!


----------



## Ray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*WHAT THE FUCK *

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HAHHA THE HAND IS BACK. 

MAE YOUNG'S SON FOR WWE CHAMPION


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAT HAND


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Break
SOCIAL MEDIA TIME
Break

Goob job WWE.


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thats got to be the funniest segment in years, oh god im nearly crying.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I can't laughing. I'm in fucking tears. They brought out the hand. ROTFL.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lmao the hand!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They really are bringing back Attitude Era shite tonight aren't they.

Expect Vince Russo to be the new GM :lol


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I can't believe they went there. :lmao
This fucking company.


----------



## x78

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ahahaha


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

An appearance from Mae Young's "son"....shoot me. 

Is AJ going to go Azula on us?


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

awful 1st hour tbh.


----------



## Your_Solution

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was some quality lulz


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What the fuck the hand came back? hahaha


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was absolutely everything it needed to be. I'm astounded. This is great.


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mae Young's son. :lol :lol

God damn.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Hand for WWE Championship


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*"A HAND?!?!?"*


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh my god, I honestly can't believe they just did that. :lmao

My new sig right there. Funniest thing I've seen on RAW in years.


----------



## RydimRyder

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LMFAO!!! mae youngs kid hahahahahaha


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MAE'S HANDBABY! AND MORE IMPORTANTLY: STORYLINE CONTINUITY!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I must admit...all those Geeks on Tout made me laugh my ass off :lmao


----------



## Total Package

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ok that was good. :lol


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where the fuck is Mark Henry?


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao I'm still laughing. Where the fuck would they get a big hand costume?


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Her son shuda been black for Mark Henry LOLOL


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I nearly wet myself when the hand turned up.


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



The﻿ Lexarssist;11783002 said:


> What age is Mae now? 137?


138


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Funny how nostalgia make really shit stuff seem epic. I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL @ the hand. I hope we wont see Hacksaw again, he's so worthless.

And I've underrated her a lot, but Layla was fucking hot in that outfit. :yum:


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Layla was wearing too much make up.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

My respect for Vince just grew enormously for putting that in there.

:lmao


----------



## AngeloAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TripleG said:


> An appearance from Mae Young's "son"....shoot me.
> 
> Is AJ going to go Azula on us?


Haha exact same thoughts.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

okay that hand segment came out of nowhere... got a good laugh out of that


----------



## LVblizzard

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hand vs. Undertaker WM 29...20-1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

How have they managed to make a hand more funny and tolerable than Hornswoggle and Brodus Clay dancing? 

Only in the WWE


----------



## robass83

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jerry said aj is gonna marry go i mean daniel bryan tonight. he was about to say GOAT :O


----------



## richyque

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Great stuff, they brought the hand!


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The hand is all grown up :lmao


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh jesus, Mae Yonng's son......

:kg3


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why was JR there for just one match? 

GOD!!!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where's mark Henry? He should be proud of his son!


----------



## RockCold

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Hand and R- Truth. TOO FUNNY.


----------



## GonGetGot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i thought the hand was suppose to be part chocolate :/


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BRILLIANT HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's a shame that next week's Raw won't be able to live up to this show at all.


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Also... Has Chyna gone on a Twitter rant yet about being excluded? If not, give it 3 minutes.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The girls cut a good segment there.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hand Henry > Garrett Bischoff.


----------



## deadman18

Ain't Mark Henry the baby daddy?


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



robass83 said:


> Jerry said aj is gonna marry go i mean daniel bryan tonight. he was about to say GOAT :O


Or maybe he was going to say Goldust and he just gave away the swerve?


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Domenico said:


> Where the fuck is Mark Henry?


World's Strongest CHUD is probably getting psyched up to make it to the ring without falling over from exhaustion.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shouldn't the hand be black considering Mark Henry is the dad? Good stuff though.


----------



## DCY

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I liked the AJ/Layla segment. :lol


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

50 mins in greatest RAW EVER!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheen looked high as fuck.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Okay I can't breathe...my God Im in tears over this!!


----------



## mrbam90

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Didn't anyone here lawler say aj is marrying go.. i mean Daniel Bryan.

GOLDERG!


----------



## MJG93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



THEBIGMAN212 said:


> HAHHA THE HAND IS BACK.
> 
> MAE YOUNG'S SON FOR WWE CHAMPION


Book it Vince!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

He's what? 12 years old now?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Vince is a fucking master. That was the plan! 10 years storyline, LONG TERM!! fucking awesome moment.


----------



## Whaddamaneuver!!!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Little known fact, but Mae Young's hand grew up to become the 'smackdown fist'


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Hand Henry > Garrett Bischoff.


:lmao


----------



## Korvin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

haha. Awesome how they found humor with what was bad back then. I can't stop laughing at that.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shit. Already 50 minutes?


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This needs Kurt Angle


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hand=future world champ

book it!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wait, that's the 1000th theme...Not the new theme? What the fuck?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mark Henry..


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That hand segment was completely unexpected...that is what makes it so epic :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So the new Raw song isn't actually this song, this is just for tonight? No shit.

Interested to know what the new song is next week


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That segment had me in stitches. Fucking tears running down my face from laughter.


----------



## RockCold

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where was Mark Mother Fucking Henry?!


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Product Placement. FFS


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

PRODUCT PLUGS GALORE


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



> WWE officials are said to be very high on Hand. He's expected to be given a huge push over the next few years.
> 
> Source: PWInsider


.


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

dat advertisment yo


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy advertisement...wow.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where is Kings pizza?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Whaddamaneuver!!! said:


> Little known fact, but Mae Young's hand grew up to become the 'smackdown fist'


THIS THIS THIS THIS!!!!!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wait i hear Swagger. Even worse i hear Brodus.

OH FUCK THIS


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ads during the show?


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lawler is totally going to slip that girl his number


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow Vince. Just wow. All about the $$$


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I thought Lawler was getting his pizza, haha.


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TIME FOR MORE COMMERCIALS


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



tommo010 said:


> 50 mins in greatest RAW EVER!


I think you're over-exaggerating a little.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

the fuck


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sonic > Swagger


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Swagger jobs to Sonic.


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

what was so funny about that? I dont get what you guys are going crazy about


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Who's Swagger jobbin to today??


----------



## Moustache

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ugh. Horrible.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The All American American Jobber!


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ha Swagger jobbing to Brodus!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lawler, one more bad joke...I will snap. 

At least he got his drinks this week. I wonder if he ever got that Pizza.


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ads during the show? Jesus.

Swagger to job hard.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OMG FUCK Brodus.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brodus? Now we're losing steam.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hand was the star of that segment, but Layla's ass was looking fantastic too.

Swagger's new haircut... not as much.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why is that fat fuck Brodus Clay on the show? fpalm


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

How much do I have to pay to see Mae Young's son finger that Sonic chick?


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Clay vs Swagger...meh


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This two should not be on this show. What in the hell??


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Squash match on the 1000th episode? Really?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This asshole...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Swagger looked upset when Brodus music hit.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brodus Clay...bathroom break


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*How bad has swagger fallen lol*


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK YOU WWE! LEAVE THIS FILLER CRAP OUT.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They couldn't keep this bastard off TV for one week.


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

probably the only time i am going to change the channel is now


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thwagga to get squashed by Brodus.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Piss break!


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow! I want a Sonic slushie now!


----------



## THANOS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And here's where the rating dips lol


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

There is a shocking name rumored to be here tonight, what would you guys do if Ultimate Warrior's theme music played? I would mark out harder then I have ever marked out in my life.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bring back Rikishi!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



gobsayscomeon said:


> Lawler is totally going to slip that girl his number


If she's old enough to work she's too old for Lawler.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hang on a sec. Isn't Mark Henry meant to be the Dad? That hand was white, not bi-racial. Mae Young the s**t haha


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk this dino dork?


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol @ the one black guy clapping for brodus


----------



## #Mark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ugh..


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LIH-VAY-YUN, WAL-KEE-YUN, FUNKAW-SOE-RAY-YUSSS.

Why can't these stupid bitches speak well?


----------



## Proc

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

well, that is not necessary on the 1000th episode Swagger vs Brodus :no:


----------



## deadman18

Way to kill off the crowd.....


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I was hoping not to see Clay tonight. :cuss:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh fucking brilliant... time for a piss


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I want to see Clay lose for a change.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The new stage is alright But why is the theme still the same?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh just fuck this. Not a single fuck is given.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ugh what the fuck, I thought we were going to get the Ryback and Swagger match. I wanted to watch Ryback powerbomb Swagger a thousand times again.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Still pissed that JR is gone already. Fucking awful. Fuck you Vince, I hope someone punches you later.


----------



## Alex Wright

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Show is looking pretty average till now. Croud seems to have checked out as well.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Shaddw said:


> Ads during the show?


IT'S ALL ABOUT THE $$$!


----------



## WPack911

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ looking damn fine in the backstage promo of the night bringing back the fucking hand! LOL, that look she gave Layla after that was priceless, someone please gif that!


----------



## Hibachi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Billy Kidman said:


> How much do I have to pay to see Mae Young's son finger that Sonic chick?


thats awesome


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What the fuck this guy is doing here on this show? Fuck off give us The Rikishi.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DATASS.

RAw has made me so hard tonight.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Naomi with that Brazilian Wavy 28".


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Apart from they're wearing shorts instead of pants


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Raw 1000 and Having the Big Brother Live feed going great night


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anddddddddddd we're going downhill.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I pray they have somebody planned to interfere in this.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Vince loves his brown sugar.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*I hope Grandmaster Sexay dances with Brodus and his pants fall down*


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Feel bad for Swagger, hes never going to catch a break in this company.. probably end up going to TNA.. "Whats Jimmy Swaggert doing in the Impact Zone!"


----------



## RockCold

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The fuck is this shit? Get the hand back!


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Buzzkill


----------



## KietKudi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

omg booty shorts


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I will go and get some apple-pie, fuck BC.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

After this match please bring Rikishi out the faceoff the world has been waiting for needs to happen between Brodus and Rikishi


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Crowd dying... needs a Stone Cold stunner


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why do we need to see this at the top of the hour?


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Fans from all over the world are watching the 1000th episode of RAW from Europe, to the Middle East... AND EVEN CANADA!"

wat?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Does anybody else find it funny that Brodus can't dance worth a lick?


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lets just hope someone makes a surprise entrance.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Seems like them chicks was wearing ass pads.

They were a lot thicker before tonight.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I can just see Road Dogg, Billy Gunn and X-Pac back stage-"Hunter what the fuck, we got let go and you hire this asswipe Brodus Clay?!"


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Vince Russo hating on Twitter


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Calling it... Teh hand will interfere and cost cena the title... Instant MEGA fued... I can see the $$ now...


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Naomi <333333


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HOLY FUCK IN FUCKING FUCK FUCK!

COLE GOT A FACT RIGHT ABOUT ANOTHER COUNTRY

THIS IS THE BEST RAW EVER


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shake dat booty!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy fuck at all this internet bullshit.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Please tell Brock shows up and like kills Swagger and Clay before this match even gets underway.


----------



## GonGetGot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

good...atleast they will get sheamus and brodus out in the first hour


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

3 hours of product placements.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dude Love!!!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WE WANT HAND! WE WANT HAND! WE WANT HAND!


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh my god hahaha


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



The﻿ Lexarssist;11783151 said:


> I want to see Clay lose for a change.


Only way for that is Ryback.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brodus cannot dance at all. Dude love!


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES!!!!! DUDE LOVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dude Love!!


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nevermind, they made way for Dude Love!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Angle got fat,and taller.

DUDE LOVE BITCHES!!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dude Love WTF


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dude Love:lmao


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dude Love what the..!!


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES. mick just saved this!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE DUDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Still losing my shit over the hand.

DUDE LOVE!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Dude!


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DUDE LOVE!


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

this is pretty crappy so far

dude love :mark:


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YESSSSS DUDE LOVE IM MARKING


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh shit!


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I guarantee you Lawler does NOT already have that app downloaded.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DUDE LOVE!!! YEEEEEEES!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DUDE LOVE!!!! FOLEY IS GOD!!!!!


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What the fuck :lmao


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dude Love!


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dude Love!!


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dude love!


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DUDE LOVE!!! MARKING OUT BRO!!!


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dude Love !!!
was not expecting that haha


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY - calling it now we'll all 3 incarnations of Foley toninght


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dude LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK YES!


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy product placement, Batman.


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dude Love <33


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Worse part is Foley is still a better dancer then Brodus.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dude Love!!!!!!


----------



## Curry

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This. just this.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dude Love!

I hope he makes 4 appearances tonight, one for each of his personas.


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I was wondering when Foley was going to show up.


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK YEAH


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DUDE LOVE!


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FOLEY


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dude Love?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dat theme!


----------



## KaineSpawnX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The first of three Foley entrances?


----------



## RydimRyder

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DUDE LOOOOOVEEEE!!!!


----------



## HOLY S**T 123

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Duuuuuuuude Loooooooooooove!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Goddamn, Foley's as fat as Brodus!


----------



## robass83

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

people dont know that its mick foley, or he just doenst get a pop


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dude Love


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol but waste of foley


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Former world champion....wow...wow.
Wow..


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

All three Mick Foleys tonight?

Lol @ that Squash..


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck Tout, Shazam, Twitter, and all this internet shit.


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ok, that match was completely pointless.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

lolpoorswaggie


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAT MATCH 5 STARS!!!! MOTY!!!


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dude Love awkwardly coming down the ramp...


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yeeahh!! Foley. But I want Mankind.


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I was taking a piss. What happened?


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol Brodus entrance was longer than that match


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

so swagger goes to beating down Ryback to getting squashed by Brodus in 7 seconds...hmmm


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jack Swagger and his luging streak


----------



## Amuroray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

swaggers gone


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Dude Love theme song/titantron is my absolute favorite thing to ever come out of this company. Oh my God, yes!!!


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SQUASH


----------



## Pasab

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow... I feel bad for Swagger.


----------



## KietKudi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SQUASH LOL


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wow. squash fpalm

but, dude love ftmfw!! sockoooooo


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wait...that's it?


----------



## Proc

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Atleast it was short...


Love Foley


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lol, Swagger might get fired soon. That just shows what they think of him.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Haha, suck it Swagger.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy shit lol


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Going to see mankind and cactus jack tonight as well. well i hope we do


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BERRIED

THE BURIAL OF ALL BURIALS


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is the definition of BURIED.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

even though that was abysmally short
i'm still marking out for dude love


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

thwagger the jobber


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Tye Dye Socko :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao Swagger's career is so bad right now.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They should have saved Rikishi for this week, but i'll take Dude Love!

:lmao Thwagga


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*ENTERTAINMENT*


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Buckley said:


> "Fans from all over the world are watching the 1000th episode of RAW from Europe, to the Middle East... AND EVEN CANADA!"
> 
> wat?


Canada is the Twilight Zone to the WWE


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao How far Swagger has fallen


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mick Foley that motherfucker.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> Former world champion....wow...wow.
> Wow..


I guess HHH still dislikes him.


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao

Poor Swagger.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I kinda feel sorry for Downs. That's fucked up.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Three faces of Foley tonight? Obviously Manking and the Rock. Btw did Sagger sleep with Linda McMahon or something?


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Taste the rainbow, Swaggah!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock and sock connection pls.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

....................................................

I love Mick and I love Dude Love but I feel so bad for him being saddled with Brodus. 

And great job Cole and Lawler, "how much lower can Swagger sink." Ugh.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Was this match even necessary?

Could have accomplished the same without a match.


Is that Trish?


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WTF?

Can't see any way for Jack Swagger's career to come back after that. Even fucking Heath Slater would've lasted longer.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If you were going for a bathroom break....this ended so quick you didn't make it to the bathroom.


----------



## TheRainKing

What a pointless match. Just release Swagger already.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*TRISH*


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hey Trish!


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

dude love couldn't save that


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WASTE OF TIME. Swagger should go to TNA. Terrible.

TRISH FTW


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OH MY Trish <3


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Splooge...


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TRISH!! Crowd didn't even notice fpalm


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TRISH! Please wrestle and show these divas how it's done.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DUDE LOVE!


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Recreating this :lmao I LOVE this RAW.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh God, Triple H getting caught again lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TRISHHH :mark:


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TRISH!!! IVE GOT STRATUS-FACTION!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

oh god this segment hahaha


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Remember when Steph caught Trips and Trish in 2000????


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"I think Swagger has really hit rock bottom now." - Cole

That's all that needs to be said. A former world champion and he hasn't had an actual storyline in 2 years. They need to erase that reign from the records.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao at this


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Too bad no one realizes this is Trish Stratus.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lmfao stephanie time


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TRISH!!!!!!


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TRISH! :mark::mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yey Trish!


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

rofl this segment again.. OMG YES


----------



## robass83

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i think we have seen this segment before
stephanie comes and catches them


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Trish!


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Trish  
damn she is looking hot

haha loving it


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Trips and Trish?

was expected Steph to walk in


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I remember thus :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well... at least it wasn't Stephanie this time.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Backdoor to HHH!


----------



## RockCold

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I miss the blonde big titted Trish! But she still is banging.


----------



## beefheart

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

goldust incoming


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No pop for Trish lol


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol xpac


----------



## jcass10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

X-Pac is a mess


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

steph should have walked in


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

We all knew exactly what that was going to be as soon as we saw them standing together. I love this show.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why in the fuck did the crowd give Foley zero pop? What the fuck man?!

Oh, and a nice 5 second squash for some fat mother fucker with cottage cheese legs. Was the entire point of including Brodus on this show to have him dance with Foley?


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

D-Bry in white :lmao


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

x-pac is drunk as fuck lol


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

XPAC is fucking creep hahaha


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That match was completely unnecessary.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Trish looks amazing.


Way to make X-Pac look like a rapist.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao But that was on SMACKDOWN! Trish :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I miss Trish. It's a shame they couldn't find a Diva to replace her.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TRISH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

How exactly....would trish do anything?


----------



## greendude11

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hahaha, awesome. Remake of the Trips/Trish incident.


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

X-Pac has to be fucking drunk


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thank god they're taking AJ to the nut hut.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now was it just me or were they wackyshack orderlies?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I thought Steph was going to spaz out again.
X Pac being a creepy little fuck as usual.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Way to ruin the fucking wedding segment. Holy fuck.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Men in white coats? DB to have AJ committed tonight? hahahaha


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Trish wearing much too many pieces of clothing.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Does D-Bry have the employees of a mental ward with him?


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Aw man I was hoping it was a repeat and Steph would catch them!

Didn't expect to see Trish tonight though


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Too many fucking commercials.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is there more adverts than usual??


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lmaoooo Shawn: Don't touch me!


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I thought that was Eve i feel like aa right twat.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I would have died if X-Pac had offered Trish to do another homevideo.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't like Swagger but I feel bad for the guy. His career is over.


----------



## GonGetGot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

xpac the creeper


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Emotion Blur said:


> Does D-Bry have the employees of a mental ward with him?


Evidently, yes. :side:


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I DEMAND THAT KANE AND LITA GET MARRIED AGAIN TONIGHT. BECAUSE AFTER ALL IT WASN'T MY FAULLLLLLLLLLLTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redrox

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao Triple H and Trish doing yoga


----------



## AustinRock2288

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*RAW 1000TH EPISODE! WITH MORE COMMERCIAL BREAKS THAN ANY RAW EVER!!!*


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Xpac still a prev.... Lol I love it.


----------



## KietKudi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

To many ads shiettt


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I just misread #ajido as 'a dildo' :lol


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Not sure if I can cope with 3 and a half hours of this. Probably get more serious now the 2nd hour is starting though.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Just what we need. An advert showing the team that finished 6th in the Premier League.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

How funny would it be if NXT Season 1 Scrubs were Bryan's groomsmen?

1. Ryback as Best Man
2. Justin Gabriel
3. Heath Slater
4. Darren Young
5. Michael Fucking Tarver


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The whitecoats are coming back to get kane. :lmao


----------



## ShadowCat

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Have i missed Dean Ambrose?


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nice seeing Trish again.


----------



## chnwh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wonder if Foley will appear as all 3 personas tonight??

Bryan is going to dump AJ and claim she's a pshyco.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

2 hours left...


----------



## vpro

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Welcome to Monday Night Commercials


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

X-Pac has a beer gut. And why is he sweating uncontrollably? Trish looked legitimately disgusted there.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shit, the crowd were good at the start but Dude Love and Trish got no pops! Not good.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Not sure if I can cope with 3 and a half hours of this. Probably get more serious now the 2nd hour is starting though.*


You just going to complain all night yeah?


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They forgot to mention that 3 hour RAW = the old show + an extra hour of commercials.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They always put a lot of breaks in the beginning of the three hour shows, we still have a lot of segments left guys


----------



## iverson19

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm calling it daniel bryan is gona have AJ committed.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's a bit annoying they showed what looked like people to take AJ away. 

Although we should of saw it coming.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> The whitecoats are coming back to get kane. :lmao


That's exactly what I thought.


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> :lmao But that was on SMACKDOWN! Trish :lmao


:lmao:lmao


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope we get to see all the faces of Foley tonight.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They're taking AJ to the nut house :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> X-Pac has a beer gut. *And why is he sweating uncontrollably?* Trish looked legitimately disgusted there.


I guess you could say...he's got X-Pac heat...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This past hour was great. I'm drained.


----------



## Hibachi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Decent first hour... but not great.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ goes to an asylum..where she meets Ambrose!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can we get all three faces of Foley to come out?


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow, that fella that does the quoting of all our comments is going to have an absolute field day in the morning!


----------



## God Movement

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wedding Time


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Greatest segment ever coming up!*


----------



## virus21

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



PlayaTaylor said:


> Shit, the crowd were good at the start but Dude Love and Trish got no pops! Not good.


Given the crowds WWE gets most of the time, does this surprise you?


----------



## DCY

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



iverson19 said:


> I'm calling it daniel bryan is gona have AJ committed.


Yeah I think he'll try and Kane will stop it.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuckery will ensue.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena's turning heel tonight to get dat championship.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

the wedding. expect a run in by kane or something.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

this is better then the royal wedding


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Good, get this crap out of the way asap.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heath Slater has won more matches than Swagger has in the past 2 months. 

That's sad.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Reverend D-Von plz


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I told you there are going to be a LOT of commercials because they're NOT stopping Rock/Lesnar/Bret/DX etc in the middle of the promo.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SLICK


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

GOAT THEME SONG


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SLICK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL wedding at the top of the hour. Effing LOL.

-SLICK!


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick


----------



## killacamt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

nobody knows who he is


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Awwww yeah.


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Annnnnnnnnd the crowd has no fucking clue who he is...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is it just me or do the animated graphics showing matches make anyone else mark out?

It's the little things.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

be better if it was reverend dvon


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL @ who?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick! Nice.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick!


----------



## RydimRyder

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

here we go AJ/Bryan wedding


----------



## MJG93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This wedding can only end in disaster.:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Return of the Jive Soul Bro.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick...LOL!


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick? WTF?


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I could be wrong was Slick ever on Raw. LOL.


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Awesome, Slick  (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And not a single fuck was given


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It really is a shame 98 percent of the audience has no idea who Slick is.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is the segment I'm most looking forward to. Hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## F U Cena

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thats Bishoff! lol


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I've been watching wrestling my entire life and I have absolutely no clue who the fuck this guy is.


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rightio, gangbang for AJ tonight.


----------



## ▲E.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yeah so AJ's being set up by Bryan and put into a mental hospital...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SLICK!!! We need Akeem there also!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick must smell like brown juice.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's Slick, motherfuckas!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This show is just one massive mark out.

:lmao


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Just signed up to this site to comment

#ajdonut

ty.


----------



## Ray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Who da fack Slick?


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I guess WWE kinda spoiled the outcome of the wedding...


----------



## qtgaines

Who??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Surprising that this on so early.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Buckley said:


> Reverend D-Von plz


I'd mark like hell.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Good lets get this shit over with


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HELL YES, It's the Jive Soul Bro, Slick and funky as he is!


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And not a single fuck was given.... :no:


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick coming out to silence... I guess that should've been expected.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick is back


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Will the godfather and the hoe train show up?


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick needs to teach AW


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Did this Slick eat the WWF legend one?


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The real fans are marking the fuck out right now! I wish this event was in Florida.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope the World's Largest Love Machine interrupts


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



thegame2432 said:


> It really is a shame 98 percent of the audience has no idea who Slick is.


I dont even know who he is


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nobody remembers Slick. Why the fuck would he be here.


----------



## octagon888

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Darn was hoping for Brother Love


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dat Weddin'


----------



## greendude11

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Too bad D-Von works over at TNA, would've been great if he showed up.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Love is Grand but divorce is a hundred grand" coming from the expert :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol lawler got's some good divorce jokes


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LAWLER HAD A FUNNY LINE!!! LAWLER HAD A FUNNY LINE!!!!

I'm stunned!!!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

For the record, I read "AJIDO" as AJDILDO. Need to get my mind outta the gutter.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES!!!!!


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TJC93 said:


> You just going to complain all night yeah?


*I meant because it's too much fun.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Was expecting Brother Love in his white suite considering what Daniel Bryan is wearing..


----------



## chnwh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## The High King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Freeloader said:


> WASTE OF TIME. Swagger should go to TNA. Terrible.
> 
> TRISH FTW


he really must have pissed some people off....or else HHH decided for fun to bury him constantly


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here we go! YES!


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Look at all the YES! signs lol AWESOME!


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So... this guy is the crazier, black version of Dusty Rhodes?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

He's like a little marshmellow. :lmao
Still would.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dat Boy D-Bry


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dat Coat.

Dat Goat.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

my god its Slick... I almost forgot about him. That takes me back a few years... makes me feel old


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

95% of the crowd..."who?" I expected it when I saw him come out.

Oh well, I have low hopes for this segment. Prove me wrong WWE.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I will walk up the aisle for my wedding in the same fashion as D BRY


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

NOW they better bring the GODFATHER AND HIS HOooooooooooooooooooooES


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## ▲E.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> Vince is a fucking master. That was the plan! 10 years storyline, LONG TERM!! fucking awesome moment.


I was supposed to see that?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



kokepepsi said:


> lol lawler got's some good divorce jokes





TripleG said:


> LAWLER HAD A FUNNY LINE!!! LAWLER HAD A FUNNY LINE!!!!
> 
> I'm stunned!!!


I can't believe it either, you guys.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

#AJIDONT is the #1 Trending Topic worldwide :lmao


----------



## DCY

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TJC93 said:


> I hope the World's Largest Love Machine interrupts


You and me both.


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hey, how has the show been so far. Miss anything good?


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So when are gonna to get an actually match?


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Lawler's on fire tonight.*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL Lawlers joke was funny as fuck.


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

She's gonna learn today


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick was a part of the WWF before Raw. I'm glad to see him back, but I know most of the people there don't remember him.


----------



## Hibachi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'd love to see this wedding happen uninterrupted.


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

where's aj's dad to walk her down the aisle??


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Calling it here. 

They are going to get married and then DB is going to get his revenge on her by using his role as her husband to have her committed.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Haha I loved DB's subtle nods when the crowd chanted yes.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I wish this RAW was in NY instead! fpalm at this reaction to Bryan.


----------



## radiatedrich

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Daniel Bryan is the man. At my wedding, I'm gonna do like him and run down the aisle screaming "YES!"


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lawler's joke was actually good.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Godfather needs to come out now. With the HOOOOOOOOOO Train of course.


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Nobody remembers Slick. Why the fuck would he be here.


He's the first black manager. It's a special episode.

Cole explained it clearly: we need to show that we're not racist, so here's someone that's black and that you might know.


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No one to walk poor AJ down the aisle?


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Too bad Brother Love is at tna...still love you slick


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This song always sounds like a funeral march to me, doesn't seem to fit a wedding.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick makes up for this little girl taking up TV time.


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Beautiful AJ!


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> I will walk up the aisle for my wedding in the same fashion as D BRY


I second this quote! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Omega_VIK said:


> Surprising that this on so early.


It's 3 hours for now on. Sad to say. fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Billy Kidman said:


> I've been watching wrestling my entire life and I have absolutely no clue who the fuck this guy is.


You must do! He was hanging around WWF until 1992.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cutie-pie Aj.

"I got goosebumps" Michael Cole.


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lawler knows jokes about Marriages failing? I'm shocked.


----------



## WPack911

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I can see where this wedding is going and I don't like it one bit.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm conflicted AJ is being married to Goatface that means she's off the market and we can't go after her anymore


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

An absolute regulation wedding without interference would be amazing


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

what a bunch of wrestling nerds


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ actually looks her age?! That's a miracle. Wow.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I guess when Lawler is actually enjoying himself he makes funny jokes. When he's bored he makes lame, predictable ones.


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Funny, I always assumed that Jerry Lawler's wedding would take place outside James Monroe Junior High (I'll just walk out of the door now)


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

How many wedding's have there been on RAW?


----------



## RockCold

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Get The Godfather and make AJ one of his hoe's.


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn AJ looks pretty nice


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ in dat dress. Finesse.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

There is no way this is going to end well


----------



## ▲E.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SHE'S GONNA BE ADMITTED INTO AN INSANE ASYLUM


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This segment has 0 interest for me other than the fact it includes D Bry.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ok, been a while since I've been to a wedding..but isn't that the closing music, and they kinda forgot "here comes the bride"?


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Turn Lawler heel, that guy can be fucking funny.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Great. No one leading her down.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They forgot to mention Billy/Chuck & Dawn Marie/Al Wilson.


----------



## matherto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

There's barely been a match, it's been filled full of sketches and stuff and this is almost exactly like an Attitude Era show.

It's been bloody wonderful.

AJ is fucking beautiful.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Hope we get:

DID I JUST HEAR MYSELF SAY ..... 3 MINUTES!*


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You don't WHAT a wedding.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Pretty predictable that Kane ruins it.


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick working that crowd like a boss.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What Chants can go to fucking hell.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is old school King Lawler :lmao


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn Slick is fired up.


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What chants.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WHAT? chants for Slick. Fuck this crowd.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MARRIAGE WHAAAAT


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It'd be extra hilarious that when D-Bry commits AJ, Dean Ambrose is in the driver's seat.

He turns around "WANNA GO FOR A RIDE?! *cackles*


----------



## Proc

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

this is cracking me up


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCKING WHAT


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dbry and AJ are losing it.


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"What?" chants during this ceremony? fpalm


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ can't stop laughing :lmao


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Really? What chants here? Come on.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick is going in so hard right now!


----------



## ellthom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

omg Slick is gold!!! xD


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THIS IS TOO MUCH :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shame about the crowd.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Y2-Jerk said:


> I'm conflicted AJ is being married to Goatface that means she's off the market and we can't go after her anymore


Just because football/soccer has a goalie doesn't mean you can't score!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick thinks he's in church for real :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick's fucking great. Loving this so far.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> An absolute regulation wedding without interference would be amazing


Everyone would be so confused! It would be great! :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Hope we get:
> 
> DID I JUST HEAR MYSELF SAY ..... 3 MINUTES!*


LMAO If only...


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick is tearing it up tonight haha... Guy can still work the mic


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i think he handled and worked with the wut chants effin perfectly


----------



## Callisto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm actually shocked he didn't say it was a union between a man and a woman.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick is killing it here.


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick is the real GOAT, B!


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Waiting for brie to crash the wedding and put an epic beat down on AJ


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick = home.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TripleG said:


> What Chants can go to fucking hell.


I think it worked for Slick.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The What chants are well deserved!


----------



## iverson19

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

he is gona have AJ committed now that they are married


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol @ fan "HE'S UGLY!"


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick was awesome!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This crowd sucks.


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ is like, "I fucking can't...."


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hate AJ so much.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You may kiss the bride


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick is Rtruth's Dad.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick with the Airplane! joke.

"We need to take this woman to a hospital."
"What is it?"
"A big building with patients, but that's not important right now."


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

shocking swerve!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

She's marrying Little Jimmy?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lamo Slick's face :lmao


----------



## mjames74

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Hammertron said:


> i think he handled and worked with the wut chants effin perfectly


Yep just like a reverend of a black southern baptist church giving a sermon.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick is killing it here. Best part of this.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The what's need to return to the 90's


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Read the #AJidont tweets, if you want a chuckle


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

She gonna marry Slick!


----------



## RockCold

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

NO FUCKING WAY.


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAMN!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WTF LOL


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao VINCE?


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The fuck?!


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What the fuck?? Vince??


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MR MCMAHON :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!????


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Vince!? Still ballin


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm not surprised Vince would make one of the Divas marry him kayfabe.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Slick owning this segment.*


----------



## Proc

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh fucking...christ.
No....


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow... awful.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OH SHIT


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LMAO Slick


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. PLEASE GOD NO. FUCK THIS.


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Okay, now its fuckery.


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJs the GM?!


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck no.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That's the dumbest shit I've ever heard.


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ as GM?


----------



## MJG93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WHAT?!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Uh...OK. 

That happened...


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OH FUCK NO


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao fuckery at its finest


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well, that flat out sucks.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:troll


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well I certainly didn't see that swerve coming.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck you Vince.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

#AJALL


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What the fuck?


----------



## AustinRock2288

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ummmmm...... what?


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WTF?!


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wha-?

I genuinely didn't see that coming. Got to admit it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ is the GM? DA FUK? I guess the guys in the back are REALLY HIGH on her.

Poor Bryan.


----------



## Amuroray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ GM???

this really is going to be my last raw if cena doesnt turn heel


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They're letting the crazy girl run the show. And Slick has been awesome.

What the fuck kind of ending is that?


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bleh, AJ marrying Vince would've been better. Her as GM is... not nearly as interesting. You can't tease something better than the actual reveal like that.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope Daniel Bryan snaps now and goes through everyone...

eventually leading to him and AJ getting back together, Bryan-AJ era...


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ as general manager ? 
oh hell nawww


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shit! hahahaha AJ has MADE it.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can't knock the hustle. #youmad?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hmmm was a wasted segment.


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao at Aj being raw gm


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Am I fuck watching a women run the show..


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DB going to rage!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Okay, that was fucking stupid.

Not a big fan of Ambrose but I honestly hoped he would crash the wedding.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Someone with a screw loose in charge of Raw? NO.


----------



## Gills Rob

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well that was a little odd. Obviously there was going to be shenanigans but AJ as GM doesn't excite me, disappointing


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Trolling at its finest. AJ as the GM


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So AJ couldn't marry DB because...? Why would Vince say "either marry DB or be the GM"?


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow, tonight has truly been awful so far. Just when you think WWE can't fuck up. It's up to Austin (if he's there), Rock, Brock and the title match to save it.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

what the fuck is this shit


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Should have seen it coming as soon as I saw this pic...


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why is everyone so critical of AJ being GM?

Crazy girl being GM = crazy things will happen


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

D bry got troll'd


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I think this pretty much proves my theory about this AJ storyline being all about women taking back the night.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo




GUESS WHO'S BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Looks like DB will be the one who ends up going to the nut house :lmao


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What are you talking about? RAW has been great so far.


----------



## Lord Stark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

welp, sucks for the haters I guess.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

My worst fears have been realized raw is now Monday Night AJ


----------



## virus21

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> AJ is the GM? DA FUK? I guess the guys in the back are REALLY HIGH on her.
> 
> Poor Bryan.


Or they're just really high in general


----------



## DCY

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Go AJ!


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That made no sense

As long as it leads to the AJ/Bryan era I will be happy.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Not only did I not see that coming, but AJ wouldn't have even been in my top 200 possibilities for new GM. Now I wonder who will end up being her "enforcer".


----------



## RydimRyder

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ is raw GM what the fuck!! that was swerve and a half!! WTF WWE


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is going to be unbelievably irritating. This better not last more than a few weeks.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

They gone and done fucked this all up. Get rid of the GM gimmick alread

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Redeemer is crying right now.


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well that sucks.


----------



## Hibachi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I think AJ is a great choice, crazy shit gunna happen!


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Am I really the only one who enjoyed that?? oh well, maybe it's because I'm stoned off my ass

You guys should really light up a jointski, RAW is 234234X better


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ as GM? no! this is unbearable already. She's terrible. Vince almost killed all the buzz with this crap.


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFcqGGMPc3k

ughhhh.


----------



## Oscirus

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If ajs on raw and dbs on smackdown, how is this gonna work?


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Vince is completely going nuts.


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well...considered me swerved. Didn't see that coming, I'll give 'em that.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BEST SEGMENT EVER


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What's past overkill because we'll be getting it soon with AJ. So over her.


----------



## Redrox

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow, didn't see that coming. I wonder how long AJ will be GM..


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ as GM.

I like it.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was cool.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They are really behind AJ.


----------



## virus21

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> :russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUESS WHO'S BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hate to say it, but he must be ghost writing for them


----------



## Ray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Don't know why you guys are complaining. You wanted Attitude Era shit....here it is....


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That segment would've been more interesting if Vince married AJ.


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



kokepepsi said:


> That made no sense
> 
> As long as it leads to the AJ/Bryan era I will be happy.


LOL No. There is no Aj/Bryan era.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ummm so far this show has been utter shit :/
Luckily we still have about an hour and 45 minutes to go


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ is a goldigger!!


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's up to Austin and The Rock


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Good twist. Didn't see it coming, and anything would've been an upgrade after the few moments of being under the assumption that they were running an AJ/Vince romance angle.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why can't she marry DB if she's the GM?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I think this pretty much confirms it that AJ is sleeping with someone backstage who has a LOT of pull.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

At least it was interrupted for a good reason and not by someone like Punk.


----------



## lewisvee

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This raw has been shite so far, pretty pissed off


----------



## AngeloAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Disappointing. Pointless. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Until May

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol at the haters, every part of raw tonight has been fucking gold


----------



## LVblizzard

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Typical IWC complaining, I like where this storyline is going.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Hated that.*


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What an underwhelming show, seriously. 

Overly colorful, overly scripted, overly cartoonish, overly over done, just bland, and oh, Cole and Lawler have been unbearable for a while, but that Sonic plug was absolutely awful, like the rest of their horrible asinine commentary. I don't know how much more of this show I can take, clearly they're pandering to 8 year olds.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ladies ad gentlemen....shit just got real on Raw...


----------



## ▲E.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> AJ as GM? no! this is unbearable already. She's terrible. Vince almost killed all the buzz with this crap.


I think I would've been a better GM, personally...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck, haven't we still got to see Kelly Kelly!?


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

db still going nuts in the ring :lol:


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

weren't they just in LA for summerslam?


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*He's still going :mark:*


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



holycityzoo said:


> Am I really the only one who enjoyed that?? oh well, maybe it's because I'm stoned off my ass
> 
> You guys should really light up a jointski, RAW is 234234X better


Not in my life have I had any of the wacky baccy, might have to get in on it for future 3 hour episodes


----------



## WPack911

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL, ok I wanted Bryan/AJ, but fuck it this could be awesome, I will give this a chance for sure lol. GO AJ!!! NEW RAW GM lol


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bryan going crazy


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

All I can say is that she must give some great, out of this fucking world head.

Just fucking wow.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

At least she won't be a predictable GM and the love stories are done!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CM PUNK!


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Vince Russo must be back. AJ will be the excuse for the crazy booking.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WTF is going on here?!? fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hey, it's Sour Grapes Punk.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAT FUCKING POP.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That... makes no sense. Why would she be GM? What would that really serve? HuH?


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BEST IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm gonna enjoy the forum after this is over. AJ GM. Did NOT see that coming.. some gonna love, some gonna HATE


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena up next with Punky?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk. But this show was going so well.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

this is going to be interesting


----------



## F U Cena

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

How sweet would it have been when AJ said yes to someone else, you see Dean Ambrose shows up.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hi Punk! 

Bring out The Rock!


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Greatest Swerve Ever, I'm sorry K2Fan but your beloved Smelly Kelly is no longer the No 1 Diva :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk to rub salt into Byran's wounds...


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

PUNK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is a segment with Punk/DB really necessary?

So did Hornswoggle get fired as GM?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck you, Punk. Leave Bryan alone!


----------



## DNoD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWE title looks shiny


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Loved it


----------



## DBizzle

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Its clobberin time


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"There were so many superstars going to AJ's house that they were carpooling" lmfao


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DANIEL BRYAN, YOU DON'T NEED HER DAWG


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk's gonna bury D-Bry.


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol so many people going to AJs house they were carpooling looool jerry


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



abrown0718 said:


> weren't they just in LA for summerslam?


I think they hold Summerslam in LA every year now.


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Man that was awesome...I honestly don't have anything to complain about.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Gawddamn Lawler and Cole are HORRIBLE. 

Punk to save the day!


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> Not in my life have I had any of the wacky baccy, might have to get in on it for future 3 hour episodes


Alcohol works. I can recommend it.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Everyone was already growing bored with AJ, now they've made her GM. Stupid.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao @ all of yall FUMING right now. :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Finally, Punk/Cena to liven it up after a while.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This segment killed the entire buzz of the show so far.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I was wondering if we'd see that new WWE belt design. Nope, same ol' spinner.


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You complain about predictability and let me tell you that you never predicted that


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



GlassBreaks said:


> All I can say is that she must give some great, out of this fucking world head.
> 
> Just fucking wow.


Usually, I hate when people say that when it comes to chicks and their spots but this super push is just way too super fucking duper to be solely based on her loving wrestling. It's weird.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why the fuck is Punk on now?


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bryan to cut a promo on Punk to force him into a heel turn, calling it


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So is AJ GM of both shows?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ugh Punk


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

A lot of you have manginas


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lol what is Punk on about? Surely AJ being GM doesn't bode well for his future either


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



KaineSpawnX said:


> I was wondering if we'd see that new WWE belt design. Nope, same ol' spinner.


You gotta wait until the end of the show for that


----------



## virus21

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Kabraxal said:


> That... makes no sense. Why would she be GM? What would that really serve? HuH?


WWE dragging a good idea into the fucking ground


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

More like the best at ripping off other people's gimmicks.


----------



## Korvin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Louie85TX said:


> At least she won't be a predictable GM and the love stories are done!


Exactly... Thats why I like the idea of AJ as GM. The love saga is done and the new GM at least wont be a predictable heel or face. 

People need to just enjoy the show and dont be over critical.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



bazzer said:


> Alcohol works. I can recommend it.


I'm fully aware of that, but I'd be asleep half way through the show... might not be a bad thing though


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bryan should ALWAYS use the white wedding mic.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk heel turn tonight, I feel it.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Alot of people bitch about predictability then still bitch when they get genuinely swerved... Haha for better or worse at least their trying to be surprising..


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wait... I can actually see Daniel Bryan perhaps costing Punk the title at the end of the night


----------



## Duberry

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

When's the last time Punk said anything mildly interesting or entertaining?


----------



## bulklogan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So Bryan to cost Punk title then yeah?


----------



## KaineSpawnX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

GOAT.


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

glass smash time


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Stone Cold to show up? Please?


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

GOAT!!!!


----------



## matherto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ROCK TIME


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Alright, let's continue the Punk/Bryan feud.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*GREATEST OF ALL TIME

:yes*


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Daniel Bryan saying the truth.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DA GOAT!!!!!


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES!!!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ROCKY!!!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock? And Punk?


----------



## DCY

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TJC93 said:


> Lol what is Punk on about? Surely AJ being GM doesn't bode well for his future either


My thought exactly lol


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HERE WE GO


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That white microphone looks like a vibrating dildo.


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Forum crash coming.


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Please make Austin come up next.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shit just got real


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ROCK ZOMGGG


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OH FUCK


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock, Punk and D-Bry all in the same ring? I'M MARKING OUT BRO.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh shit.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ROCKY!!!


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh shit D-Bryan about to get Rock Bottom'd. :side:


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Someone will be humiliated.


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

the rock says


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'M MARKING THE FUCK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

GOAT!

:mark:

BUSINESS PICK UP


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

[email protected]!!! the REAL GOAT IS HERE!! rocky rocky rocky


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> A lot of you have manginas


Fuck that, people are allowed to like and dislike whatever they want. People have been positive on this show all night, but AJ is terrible.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The rock and the Goat


----------



## killacamt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

shit about to get real


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WHOA. These three in the ring! Together!


----------



## Peapod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE ROCK!!!!! Shit just got real


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ROCK AND BRYAN!


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk D-Bry and Rock segment:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yes Yes! 

Rock/Punk/Bryan Promo. Fucking yes


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YEEEEEEEEEES SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh shit the Rock


----------



## mjames74

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

forum crash in 3, 2, ...


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

now then


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The GREATEST OF ALL TIME MOTHER FUCKERS! THE ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

We're gonna see Stone Cold and Taker here as well


----------



## RockCold

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ROCKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

bet the people that didn't want a Punk/DB segment just changed thier minds. The Rock is in the house!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

My stream is freaking dying on me grrr


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Whoa?

The Rock in this segment?

I bet Rock316AE is gonna love the burial Rock gives.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'd of much preferred Austin just for the two in the ring, but Rock is good enough.

MARRRRRRRRRRK


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn, well this going to be hype.


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DB calling out the Great One. This better be good.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Punk's retaining and they're doing Punk/Rock at Summerslam I bet now :mark:

Danielson and Rock in a promo together :yes*


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MARKING FOR ROCKY


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk/Rock/Bryan in the same ring? OHSHIT!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Uh oh...Rock is coming out now...I guess Cena IS going over later...


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK YESSSSS


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



timfly said:


> You complain about predictability and let me tell you that you never predicted that


No, but that doesn't mean it was good. The GM role isn't really relevant anymore. I didn't hate the swerve but it was... perplexing. Especially when the teased twist with Vince sounded much more interesting.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OH SHIT


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*LAY DAT VERBAL SMACKDOWN, ROCK!*


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Fatal four way at summerslam, Mark my words

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock, Punk, and Bryan all in the same ring. Three of the greatest superstars together at last
!!!


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HE'S BACK! 

THE ROCK = GOAT!


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Triple threat...book it!


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

GOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbuch

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

who would've thought these two jabronis from ROH wrestling in front of 50 people would be on the 1000th Raw in the ring with the GREATEST OF ALL TIME THE ROCK


----------



## MDollaz

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ is GM and John Cena has been flirting with AJ on Twitter?

Calling a Punk ScrewJob and/or Cena heel turn tonight!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE ROCK!!! 

Punk/Rock Interaction = MEGA WIN!!!


----------



## Sheep

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin and Rock in the ring at same time please.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow how much better does he look clean shaven


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock!


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DANIEL BRYAN AND THE ROCK IN THE SAME RING :YES


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Somebody's fanbase is going to be raging after this.


----------



## Ruth

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock and Punk. One Ring.

o_o


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE GOD!!!


----------



## TheRainKing

Now I'm marking out.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This segment is going to be the GREATEST OF ALL TIME!


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wonder what pile of crap movie he's here to promote


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE TRUE MUTHAFUCKIN GOAT! THE FUCKIN MAN! THE BRAHAMA FUCKIN BULL, THE ROOOCK!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I believe that was Austin's cue, but whatever.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock and Punk Promo? Fuck yes. 

Ready for the GOAT jokes


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i really really cant wait to hear what he says about this fued :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dat shirt.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You jumped your cue early, Rock. That was supposed to be Stone Cold...


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Greatest of all time? I don't see Austin anywhere though.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can't fucking wait for this.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ has good facial expressions, she´ll become the new Vicky Guerrero.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> Usually, I hate when people say that when it comes to chicks and their spots but this super push is just way too super fucking duper to be solely based on her loving wrestling. It's weird.


Some tea: Aj is the only divas that doesn't get down backstage. Believe it or not, she didn't sleep with anyone. Cena likes her which I suspect why Layla still has the belt and Aj is pushed into this new role.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

D-Bry vs Rock @ Summerslam! :mark:


----------



## DNoD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Weird arse time for The Rock to appear.


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Rock


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hey dogs, this is goat


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Watching with my 6 year old sister
"Oh I know him! He was a fairy before!"

:lmao


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mother f that reaction.


----------



## Redrox

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock, Bryan and Punk promo..awesome!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Come on Austin...


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I believe that was Austin's cue, but whatever.


Nice. :austin


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bryan's gonna eat a Rock Bottom


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> I'm fully aware of that, but I'd be asleep half way through the show... might not be a bad thing though


Pace yourself. Drink 3 or 4 500mls and then have another 4 over the last hour.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I expect Bryan to be verbally buried now. :russo


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> THE GOD!!!


I know, and the Rock and Punk are lucky to be in the same ring with him.


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Rock is coming to the ring, CM Punk is the WWE Champ and Bryan Danielson just called himself the Greatest WWE superstar of all time.


This would have made my head explode a few years ago.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Are these idiots booing the rock?


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Prefer him with beard


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I believe that was Austin's cue, but whatever.


Naw, B. That's The Rock, *****!


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Rock and Daniel Bryan promo?


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lol, DB's face


----------



## Rocky541

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Rock to show these two vanilla midgets how its done.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

3 ofmy favorites :mark:


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin's pop is going to blow Rock's out of the fucking state. 

If ya smellalalalalalalala.....

/GLASS SHATTERS


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bryan's beard is the greatest of all time :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock's been shining his head up, is he going to turn that sumbitch sideways?


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That's austin though


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Looks like D-Bryan is about to buried. fpalm


----------



## Mr. Saintan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I know, and the Rock and Punk are lucky to be in the same ring with him.


ZING!!!


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The GOATs!! Punk, Bryan and the Rock in one promo! This is the IWC's wet dream!


----------



## DNoD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bring Austin out as well.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk and Rock in the same ring! It's about to go down!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I"M MARKING OUT!!!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Get Rock & Punk on the stick together!


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh hi, Rock. Can't say I wasn't expecting you. Now I can sit back and watch you totally upstage the current champion.Go Rock.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Step out of the ring, Punk. You're not needed here.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> Are these idiots booing the rock?


I know, I thought I heard them booing a little bit.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm jizzing in my pants right now at the three of them being in the ring.


----------



## hetahorm

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

the rock looks skinny for some reason


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CM Punk is unamused. :lmao


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock vs two beginners on the mic.

This ought to be hilariously funny.


----------



## Alex Wright

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can it be that St Louis was a pretty horrible choice for this show? This crowd is pretty dead and can only do what? chants.


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BOOTS TO ASSES! :yes:


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i am loving this,


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DB just cut The Rock off....holy shit...


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I wonder if Hogan will make an appearance...


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lol @ Punk sitting quietly in the corner.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



bazzer said:


> Rock vs *two beginners* on the mic.
> 
> This ought to be hilariously funny.


lolwut.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That title that Vinnie Mac helped you win? Yeah I remember that Rock, lol.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lol Punk is standing in the background like a mouse...lol


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FRODO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I love Punk's "I give not shits" face.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Frodo? :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk just chillin'


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'd prefer a Rock/Bryan feud over Rock/Punk


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AND HERE WE GO


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Confirmed. Cena is winning.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Frodo?! LMAO!


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk/Rock promo coming


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock at the Royal Rumble? YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh god here we go again with the main events being announced like a YEAR ahead of time


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So, Rock vs Cena at the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock in a title match at Rumble? I dig it.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh Shit!!!

The Rock Vs. The WWE Champion at the Royal Fucking Rumble!!! YES YES YES!!!!


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The fucking Rumble? That's 6 months away.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Rock win at Royal Rumble, Cena beat Rock at WM29*


----------



## ellthom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

this crowd needs a slap


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fuck rock, he knot hear for us every weak like punk bryan cena. he will leave us again like always. he know good for wwe he a punk and knot the cm kind.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

'13 rumble butyrate just shot up instantly...


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wow that was a surprise

Punk vs Rock then


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I pray he doesn't win it though.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This crowd hates Punk all of a sudden.


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

cm punk getting booed a bit lol


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock to challenge for the WWE title at Royal Rumble?

Guranteed PPV buys right there. (Y)


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

My god, look at this epicness!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shit, heel turn now?!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So Punk is losing.


----------



## virus21

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TripleG said:


> Oh Shit!!!
> 
> The Rock Vs. The WWE Champion at the Royal Fucking Rumble!!! YES YES YES!!!!


Depends on whos the champ


----------



## Korvin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL at CM Punks reaction to the crowds chant.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock in a WWE title match at the Rumble? That will draw.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Awwwwwwwwww sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

PUNK VS. ROCK!!! ME WANT!!! MW WANT!!!


----------



## Callisto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk is losing.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

When is the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Take My Money!


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk wins tonight, Rock beats Punk at the Rumble, Cena wins the Rumble and faces Rock in a rematch at WM. 

I hope not, I hope they do something different, but I can see that going down.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wow rock at rumble


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao Byran creeping into the shot


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And DB walks in like a angry child.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

How often he repeat it before Mankind comes out.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BRYAN :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Disrespecting the GOAT like that. Ridiculous.


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slick is all like, "Fuck this, I'm outta here."


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock gets a title shot at RR?Rock beats Punk then goes into WM as champ eh?


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck this crowd.


----------



## jcass10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Daniel Bryan is being outclassed right now.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena to beat Punk tonight, Cena to defend against Rock at Royal Rumble and losing, then Cena vs Rock III at WM with Cena turning heel to win.

Rather that than Punk beating Rock.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wait.. rock is promoting a match for next year again?


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk isn't winning tonight sadly...

Setting up Cena/Rock II where Cena "overcomes the odds" against the Rock to make up for WM and Punk wins Rumble to face Cena at WM.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Rock vs Daniel Bryan would be kinda comical. It will probably be Cena


----------



## DCY

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao Bryan looks so pathetic.


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock wins @ RR and loses to Cena @ WM. You heard it first from me.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bryan/Rock at Wrestlemania.

Bryan wins the Rumble.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And people say Bryan can't cut a promo. He's doing better than the Rock.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

He's the fucking best. :lmao


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Rock's gonna get his fucking head kicked in.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ellthom said:


> this crowd needs a slap


It's a God-damned shame. An embarrassment that the Rock actually had a smattering of "boos". The FUCKING ROCK got boos with CM Punk and Daniel Bryan in the ring.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is immense.


----------



## imonaplain

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

18,000**


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LMAO!!!!


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCKING LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao oompa loompa


----------



## Until May

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

rock your not fucking funny


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Homeless Lumberjack Banged an Oompa Loompa!!! LOL! 

LOL!!! Rock on Fire!


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao!!


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky541

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL Punk is so nervous standing there next to The Rock. He has no chance against the great one.


----------



## Batman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't think I'll ever understand why people think the rock is funny.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"that doesn't even rhyme!"

:lmao


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why did they put Rock here?

Both of them are getting destroyed.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow, The Sxore fucked up tonight's broadcast of RAW big fucking time. I'm vacationing in Brampton and there was a hailstorm a few moinutes ago so I was watching it because well I've never seen hail before.

Anyway tonights RAW is advertised to start at 9:15. I turn on the channel at 9:06 and bam! DX is in the fucking ring. I knw it was only 6 minutes later but seriously what if I decided to tune in at 9:15? For a while I thought I missed the entire first hour and it started at 8:00


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rocking burying Daniel Bryan! :lmao


----------



## Korvin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Watch it Rock, WWE is trying to be a star these days.


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Imagine if Daniel Bryan really was in the Lord of the Rings! Sorry about that DBry


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lol :lol:


If cena wins tonight. Fuck WWE for a few months


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was a funny joke from the Rock.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BOOTS TO ASSES!


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fpalm I AM SO INCREDIBLY MAD


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Crock shows up. I wonder if THIS time he won't leave for Hollywood...


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm kinda annoyed they made DB look so bad, over and over like this.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaao
rock stop exposing this shitty era

this crowd does suck tho
vince has officially alienated the old school fans


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was actually a good segment. More of those every monday.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Bryan Danielson and CM Punk cutting a promo with Rocky has to be the most surreal thing I've ever seen.*


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is it just me or does this crowd kinda suck?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Not a bad little segment, I've seen better, but its light years ahead of other things happening lately.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

One of the best things going in the WWE right now, ended, sadly.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE ROCK PUT CM PUNK PUNK OVER! THE ROCK CALLED CM PUNK THE BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Noooooo oompa loopa. That doesn't even rhyme...I'm dying.


----------



## matherto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

We've had DX.

We've had Mae Youngs hand.

We've had Trish

We've had Rock Bottoms.

This should be the WWE every week.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bryan vs. Rock! I kind of want to see that more than Rock vs. Punk.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OK....THAT was awesome.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk looks like such a prick...those legs though.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I was laughing so hard I couldn't even type.
God we need these kind of promo's more often.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oompa LOL!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Come on people, you knew how that was going to end.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Greatest of all time" - That was a *perfect* spot for The Undertaker to appear and scare Bryan shitless.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Everyone mad saying Bryan got "buried".:lol

Silly Bryan marks.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bryan was the star of that segment.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bryan proving he's the GOAT



REALLY hope Cena doesn't win tonight


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn, kinda pissed they announced this over 5 months before.

And what does this mean for DB? IMO, he should be champion right now.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I marked out way too hard for Punk/Rock there. Would've liked Bryan to fuck off though.

Still, :mark:


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I like this title match thingy they have, with them advertising it side by side and that


----------



## RockCold

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Let the hate begin. Bore off lads..


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Somehow I don't think Bryan marks will appreciate such shenanigans.

Epic segment. :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm getting reeeeally worried that Austin isn't going to show tonight.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I am not gonna call it buried, but it's ridiculous everything came at Bryan's expense.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Bryan Danielson and CM Punk cutting a promo with Rocky has to be the most surreal thing I've ever seen.*


Completely agree. Fuck have they come along way.


----------



## Amuroray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Tha was really bad srs.

Punk was awful and got booed when mentioned next to rock and cena


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



GlassBreaks said:


> It's a God-damned shame. An embarrassment that the Rock actually had a smattering of "boos". The FUCKING ROCK got boos with CM Punk and Daniel Bryan in the ring.


Two guys that are both more talented than him?


----------



## Total Package

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So he's gone again now til January. I hate saying this because it's the Rock but he can't win another title.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was awesome!! Royal Rumble 2013! can't wait!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I really want to see Punk vs Rock.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Random045 said:


> Is it just me or does this crowd kinda suck?


it's you


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anyone think Taker will make an appearance tonight?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The night isn't over for Bryan in my opinion. I think he might be involved in the title match.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Awesome segment. The Rock held his own against the great one.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Shaddw said:


> Bryan was the star of that segment.


This 1000x.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That really made me want to see a Bryan/Austin segment. Really badly.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Buckley said:


> Punk isn't winning tonight sadly...
> 
> Setting up Cena/Rock II where Cena "overcomes the odds" against the Rock to make up for WM and Punk wins Rumble to face Cena at WM.


Why would they waste Cena v Rock at the Rumble? This just tells me Punk is gonna be champ until the Rumble then he'll lose to The Rock and set up Cena v Rock 2 for Mania for the belt


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

PUNK VS. ROCK?


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Crowd are more 99- present, bringing in Dude Love and Slick was never going to get a pop.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Shadowcran said:


> The Crock shows up. I wonder if THIS time he won't leave for Hollywood...


Why you think his next match is booked for the rumble? Won't see him until a few weeks before to start the promo's for it. And needs movie making time.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Bryan Danielson and CM Punk cutting a promo with Rocky has to be the most surreal thing I've ever seen.*


think about this now amazes me....wow


----------



## Ziggler Mark

That was a pretty epic segment. Fuck you Bryan fans who think that was a burial

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock>Bryan>Punk, that's how it went this segment. Punk was outclassed by both Rock and Bryan.

Rock vs. Bryan: Book it!


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They just sould me on the rumble.

oh and Whoever says The Rock has lost a step on the mic....you were wrong.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Amazing that they're pushing the leader of the Itty Bitty Titty Committee over Daniel Bryan. Oh WWE.


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I like the animations they are doing for the match


----------



## Total Package

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Barely any pop when Rock announced he's wrestling for the title at the Rumble. Would have been better to save it for nearer the PPV unless it's just a swerve and they're gonna do it for Summerslam.

Kinda ruins the chances of Lesnar/Rock for the title at Mania on the heels of a dominate Lesnar title run. Oh well.*


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Awesome segment, to be honest. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't mind the Rock being champion again if he was around a lot more often.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Everyone mad saying Bryan got "buried".:lol
> 
> Silly Bryan marks.


:lol some of these Bryan marks make me laugh.


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> it's you


Ok just wondering.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i really dont wanna see rock drop the title to cena at mania

cena vs taker pls


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Still nothing big happened...


----------



## Cheap Shot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wait, so a guy who has wrestled one match in over 5 years gets an automatic title shot at the Royal Rumble? 

I love The Rock, and would've loved to have seen him win the Royal Rumble and win the title at Wrestle Mania, but they're not even pretending that the title is important anymore. Its a joke.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

what a moment for Bryan and Punk. They have come along way. Great segment in which they all added something to it. Thought Bryan was great in it, would love to see him challenge to face the Rock too.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That's probably the first time in who knows how long I've actually enjoyed a Rock segement.

I thought Bryan would say, "Some way, some how by the Royal Rumble, I'll will be WWE Champ and... married to AJ!"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Ziggler Mark said:


> That was a pretty epic segment. Fuck you Bryan fans who think that was a burial
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


Not all Bryan fans are carrying on. He's my second favorite guy on the roster and I had absolutely no problems with that segment.

Well, besides Punk being in the ring.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Royal Rumble 2013*

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) vs The Rock

John Cena wins the RR setting up WM29 The Rock (c) vs John Cena


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Seriously how can anyone say this made Bryan look bad?? He just got to cut a promo with the best in the WWE. That doesn't get handed to anyone.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why were the fans booing when rock said he will face the winner for the wwe championship?


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Everyone vote for Punk or Bryan. Currently Punk is winning.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-07-23/rock-royal-rumble

edit: My bad. Its Big Show instead of Bryan.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

anyone think that aj/bryan may have fooled people and bryan will be inserted late into the ,match?


----------



## God Movement

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Want Punk vs Rock pretty bad


----------



## urca

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Everyone mad saying Bryan got "buried".:lol


+11111111


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Daniel Bryan got to be in a promo segment with The fucking Rock. No way that was a burial.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Marks of Punk! Marks of Rock! Get ready for the most hellacious 5 months of verbally getting scratched and clawed at by the other side! Get ready for the Royal Rumble. Get ready for Rock to win the WWE Title, and go on to Wrestlemania for Rock-Cena II, despite how stupid it would be.

If they do this correctly Rock will beat Punk at the Rumble, and then Punk will get the win back at Mania.


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Seeing two indy guys in the same ring with The Rock is so surreal.

Bet they cant believe it.

I dont get why Rock gets a title match at RR out of nowhere....but hey, who cares.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Imagine a couple of years ago if someone told you Punk would cut a promo with The Rock. Imagine a few years ago if someone told you The Rock and Bryan Fucking Danielson of all people would cut a promo together.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Kinda like sandow earlier... DB standing up to Rock knowing he's gonna catch a rock bottom was awesome... Not a f'n burial in any fashion..


----------



## Korvin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That is something that I didn't think about. Is Undertaker there? Been awhile, but he was involved with RAW.


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck you STL. This crowd sucks. The Rock announces he's headlining the fucking royal rumble for the strap and how does the crowd respond? THEY DON'T.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Honestly, i can't believe how anyone can still like AJ after this shit. I beg the WWE to let Bryan stay the fuck away from AJ.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



mjames74 said:


> Why you think his next match is booked for the rumble? Won't see him until a few weeks before to start the promo's for it. And needs movie making time.


Shawn Michaels vs. Stone Cold 1998.

Michaels breaks his back at Rumble when retaining his belt, didn't wrestle or anything until he put rising star Austin over at the grandest stage of them all, Wrestlemania 14. 

I can see the same happening. The Rock winning the title, cutting promos etc. eventually leading to him putting over the next star of the company at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



mjames74 said:


> Why you think his next match is booked for the rumble? Won't see him until a few weeks before to start the promo's for it. And needs movie making time.


Exactly. He's proven that he's Hollywood only and he shows up on RAW/WWE just to promote something and bury legitimate WRESTLERS. Who needs him?


----------



## Rop3

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



PlayaTaylor said:


> The Crowd are more 99- present, bringing in Dude Love and Slick was never going to get a pop.


Wasn't all about a pop. Slick's mic work made that segment better.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Barely any pop when Rock announced he's wrestling for the title at the Rumble. Would have been better to save it for nearer the PPV unless it's just a swerve and they're gonna do it for Summerslam.
> 
> Kinda ruins the chances of Lesnar/Rock for the title at Mania on the heels of a dominate Lesnar title run. Oh well.*


They probably wanted WM, but the Rock's schedule got in the way. RR is still in their top 3 PPVs though.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy fuck yes it just hit me, AJ is gonna insert Bryan into the title match and he's gonna win it later tonight. Calling it.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Great stuff.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Could they please just re-do this when they can be in a city that gives a shit?


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Bryan was the star of that promo. Not bad for someone who can't talk or entertain.*


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This crowd is fucking terrible. They should have done this in NYC, Las Vegas or Miami.


----------



## sfg123

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The crows ruined that last segment for me. Kinda made me cringe when The Rock said he's got a tittle match at the rumble and got almost no response.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk vs. Cena vs. Rock in a triple threat WWE title match at Wrestlemania.

Well that would be awesome


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> That was awesome!! Royal Rumble 2013! can't wait!


(Y)


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

#rockkane


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock-Show #NO


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's one thing to challenge someone to a match on a future date but to challenge someone for a title on a future date just makes number one contender matches pointless.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

...Why would Show be a choice?


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CNEA VS ROCK PART 2

They will so do that!


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



GeorgeCostanza said:


> wait.. rock is promoting a match for next year again?


Looks that way


----------



## liberty_JAC

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

American Dragon just got a major fucking push. I'm so pumped. He looked legit in that segment.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

derp #rockshow


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why the fuck is Big Show on that Twitter poll?


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock-show, really?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BRET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LMAO like anyone wants to see Rock/Big Show


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wtf is Big Show in that Poll and not fucking Bryan


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why is Big Show an option and who would vote for him?


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Who the hell would want to see Rock/Big Show?


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

that poll has just given away the Summerslam main event


----------



## the fox

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

if the rock winning the title at RR is this mean he will defend the title and appear on raw for whole 4 months?


----------



## RockCold

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cheeky bit of Bret Hart now!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE HITMAN


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BRET THE FUCKING HITMAN


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bret Hart - whoo ya


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol the people who say Rock Cena II is stupid and makes no sense

EXACTLY what people said in 2001 when Rock vs Austin II was made

idiots


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This show is great.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BRET!


----------



## KietKudi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL SHOW GTFO


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck yes Bret!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bret!

:mark:


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bret!!


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Everyone on your fucking feet. The hitman is here


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anyone get a feeling that The Rock will win the WWE title at the Royal Rumble and Cena will win the Rumble setting up Cena vs Rock 2 at Wrestlemania?


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

_*Ugh, fuck off Bret.*_


----------



## checkcola

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



NightmareInc. said:


> Fuck you STL. This crowd sucks. The Rock announces he's headlining the fucking royal rumble for the strap and how does the crowd respond? THEY DON'T.


All the fans care about is the Rock running down people, in this case DB, not a match 5 or 6 months down the line.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao #rockshow? fucking random. I'll lol if that gets any "votes"


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bret not dressed like a bum for once.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Amazing segment!! The fact that Bryan and Punk were in that segment and held their own with Rock, means that WWE is looking at them as their future!  I'm more than stoked for it!


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I love The Hitman, but why the fuck would you make him a guest speaker of ANYTHING?!


----------



## sbuch

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I wanna see Bret Hart pull a legit shoot THAT would be EPIC


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The best there is, the best there was and the best there ever will be!


----------



## Korvin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope that Kidd is in whatever match this will be.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why the fuck is Rock/Show an option and not Rock/Bryan?


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SporadicAttack said:


> This crowd is fucking terrible. They should have done this in NYC, Las Vegas or Miami.


Ok, so it's not just me after all.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bret Hart


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

bret shoulda redyed his hair


----------



## attitudEra

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

he wasn't apart of the attitude era you fucking idiot...


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bret Hart!


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

- Rock beats Punk at RR
- Cena wins Rumble
- Punk snaps and turns heel the next night, says he can beat any so-called "legend"
- Glass shatters

!!!!!!?????


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why is Big Show in that stinkin poll? He's probably interfering in the title match.

Oh, and BRET!


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Hitman!!!


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bret!!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bret...don't embarrass yourself please.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OMG ITS BRET HART HAVE YOU READ HIS BOOK HE'S SO SELFLESS HE SHOULD GIVE HIMSELF MORE CREDIT.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



King Kenny said:


> anyone think that aj/bryan may have fooled people and bryan will be inserted late into the ,match?


i called it first for future reference


----------



## God Movement

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

#rockpunk


----------



## Duberry

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why isn't #RockBryan the second option? 

Lol at Bret getting crickets.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Good to see Bret. GOAT!


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL this crowd is garbage, they don't deserve to be in the presence of The Rock. Hopefully we see him somewhere with the conclusion of the Punk/Cena match.

Good promo mind you, better than anything he did with Cena.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Tyson Kidd please.


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mr. Perfect shout out- hell yeah!


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Billy Kidman said:


> I'm getting reeeeally worried that Austin isn't going to show tonight.


He'll stun Heath Slater - calling it


----------



## wwetrex

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They should've did this episode at MSG. This crowd suck.


----------



## ejc8710

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

#rockbryan fuck your choices #WWE


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yeah it makes no sense for Show to be in the poll


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bret barely got a pop.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The IC title match!


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CHRISTIAN :mark:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Christian vs. Tyson Kidd?


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Bret Hart vs King kiss my foot match was the first match I ever watched on TV. I was 6 years old, flipping through the channels and I saw the ending and I couldn't stop laughing. I asked my dad what it was and he told me pro wrestling, as he watched as a kid. I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The captain!!


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Freeloader said:


> He'll stun Heath Slater - calling it


This is what will most likely happen... and when it does, it will be amazing.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol, who the fuck wants to see Rock vs. Big Show?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bret as Guest Ring Announcer is a good way to use an old guy on this show. I am kind of relieved actually.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Christian needs to do a shooter.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I swear i just saw the the overally excited guy in the front row.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Huganomics said:


> - Rock beats Punk at RR
> - Cena wins Rumble
> - Punk snaps and turns heel the next night, says he can beat any so-called "legend"
> - Glass shatters
> 
> !!!!!!?????


that sounds good but cross out cena winning the rumble have him win a number 1 contenders match insted


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Man this crowd can eat a bag of dicks...seriously


----------



## WPack911

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If someone was gonna beat down Bryan tonight I am glad it was the rock at least lol. Ok this Raw has been Bananas Epic, please let it be Bryan/Rock/Punk at RR!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's depressing how tired Christian is. Got damn.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wonder who'll come out


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*I'll explode if Kidd wins the title. More likely be Edge though.*


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

oh christians shirt is awesome

NEED IT


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope its against Tyson Kidd.

*Edit:* Crap its The Miz


----------



## adamheadtrip

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This crowd is shit. It'd be an above average / good crowd for any other Raw, but if they're going to push Raw 1000 as such a big deal, they should of had it in front of a more legit / vocal crowd.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lesnar wins the Rumble. Rock beats Cena at RR.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Christian vs Tyson Kidd?


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Moz!


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TYSON KIDD, I CALLED IT


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Christian/Kidd? :mark:


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This guy cant even announce.


----------



## DNoD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So Rock wins at RR and then Cena wins RR match?


----------



## deadman18

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE MOZ!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



wwetrex said:


> They should've did this episode at MSG. This crowd suck.


I swear I was just thinking this.

Would have made sense, especially since the first RAW was in NYC and the crowd would have been live all night.

C'mon, Miz? Really?


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wonder who his opponent is?


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Speaking of random-ass title matches.


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck I wanted Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Tyson Kidd? Well, this was a random use of Bret.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao

The way he announced Miz


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Miz vs Christian!

Hell yeah.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol MOZ


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*The Miz? :fpalm*


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Miz?!? 0_o


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lawler said it perfectly, "everyone just sat down"


----------



## Ray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lol at the way Bret said "The Miz"


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Christian being stuck in the midcard just fucking blows. He deserves to be in the main event dammit.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Miz vs. Christian = boring filler match.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

still looks like a jobber


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What the hell has The Miz (as a character) done to deserve a title shot of any kind? He's been a jobber for a while now.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Miz against Christian? If Cody isn't on the show then fpalm


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MIZ! Wow wasnt expecting that! Looks badass!


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Christain


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



KuritaDavion said:


> Speaking of random-ass title matches.


There was a poll last Monday on who would defend their title... Christian won.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

the miz...inb4squash


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao that's foul by Hitman


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Silly Miz. Funny looks like a man instead of a 10 year old boy.


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lol

Almost as if Bret didn't actually want to say 'The Miz' just then.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why is show even on the poll?


----------



## Until May

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fucking miz but LOL at thinking it would be kidd


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lol at Hart

"the miz"


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



checkcola said:


> All the fans care about is the Rock running down people, in this case DB, not a match 5 or 6 months down the line.


How does that make even a little bit of sense to you? The crowd didn't even really pop that much when the Rock's music hit.


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bret is pathetic. Fuck off bret!


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here goes Cole "THE MIZ IS THE MOST MUST SEE WWE STAR IN HISTORY LAST WEEK HE WAS CONAN, JIMMY FALLON AND HAD HIS OWN SPREAD IN GQ BUT TONIGHT THE AWESOME ONE IS GRANTING US WITH HIS PRESENCE"


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Miz aka ratings dropper.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Guessing Bret hits Miz for the finish. If not then the fuck is the point in having him here?*


----------



## mjames74

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



attitudEra said:


> he wasn't apart of the attitude era you fucking idiot...


So exactly what era's(note plural) was he a part of?


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Moz..


----------



## sfg123

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Worst crowd they could of had for the 1000th Raw.


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



holycityzoo said:


> Lawler said it perfectly, "everyone just sat down"


:lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why does Miz even have this title shot. Idiots.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

yawn


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wow, only 66 out of 1000 episodes featured a ic champ match??


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The crowd was huge for DX but they've REALLY quieted down since then. Silence for so much, although Rock and Punk got a good pop.

Damn St. Louis crowd. Imagine if this was in MSG or Chicago?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Except for that time you were chronically pussy whipped by The Kat and quit your job to follow her after WWE fired her...only for her to leave you for a Dupp brother.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And his opponent...the moz.


----------



## wwetrex

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I just noticed Miz wrestles with pradas


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Buckley said:


> There was a poll last Monday on who would defend their title... Christian won.


I think he's talking about The Miz getting a title shot.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This show really should have been in MSG.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bret Hart. Wow, he sure sounded excited to introduce The Moz, er sorry, I mean Miz.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm a big Miz fan but why bring him back and just have him be filler again


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWE Monday Night Commercial Breaks!


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn this crowd sucks lol, but i'm still marking making noise.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bret at most times is cringeworthy on the mic, no exception there.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sandow interrupting DX and Christian/Miz. 

Pyro in his room tonight:


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I see I'm in the minority here. No love for The Miz? I guess this isn't WM27 anymore.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What's left now?

HHH/Brock and Austin?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bret/Miz have previous beef. Miz to end up in the Sharpshooter


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn Khali still hasn't appeared. Where's Hornswoggle?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin, Taker and Brock/Heyman.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> The crowd was huge for DX but they've REALLY quieted down since then. Silence for so much, although Rock and Punk got a good pop.
> 
> Damn St. Louis crowd. Imagine if this was in MSG or Chicago?


The crowd has sucked tonight, so far.


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

8/10 raw so far


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SporadicAttack said:


> I see I'm in the minority here. No love for The Miz? I guess this isn't WM27 anymore.


This forum generally loves anyone who is on the verge of taking down Cena, except for Big Show for obvious reasons


----------



## Duberry

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Disciple514 said:


> Christian being stuck in the midcard just fucking blows. He deserves to be in the main event dammit.


CC is one of my favourite wrestlers of all time, but he hasn't done anything interesting since his return, his current face character is pretty bland.


----------



## octagon888

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The way Bret introduced Miz is the best thing he's done with a mic in ten years, maybe twenty.

I go to St Louis a lot, and frankly the way provincial is everything there....all the lack of pop for legends like Bret and Rock is probably being saved for one of their own --- Orton?


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn i'm still waiting on Austin, this is when I will truly mark


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> What's left now?
> 
> HHH/Brock and Austin?


Punk/Cena.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



holycityzoo said:


> This show really should have been in MSG.


Especially since the first episode was in NYC.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hart still doesn't like Miz. Continuity!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> What's left now?
> 
> HHH/Brock and Austin?


wwe title match


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

#rockpunk is the number one trend. Come on, WWE.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Everyone keeps thinking Bret screwed up when he said Miz's name...remember they had their beef over the US Title? Keeping some bit of kayfabe.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty meh with this RAW so far. 

Crowd sucks. 

AJ as RAW GM sounds awful, though it might surprise us in a positive way.

I will never watch RAW live again. These commercials are unbearable.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ToxieDogg said:


> :lol
> 
> Almost as if Bret didn't actually want to say 'The Miz' just then.


Bret Hart as a babyface showing disdain for a heel. Still an old school pro. :cool2


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SporadicAttack said:


> I see I'm in the minority here. No love for The Miz? *I guess this isn't WM27 anymore.*


And thank god for that.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I reckon we'll get a battle royal


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SporadicAttack said:


> I see I'm in the minority here. No love for The Miz? I guess this isn't WM27 anymore.


I love The Moz. :cool2


----------



## octagon888

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This show should have been held in Chicago

Would've been interesting to see rabid Punk fans pitted against rabid Rock fans


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"#rockpunk" is #2 trending topic worldwide. Just saying.


----------



## THANOS

*Poor Crowd for RAW 1000??*

I swear St. Louis have been very subpar tonight.. They didn't even give the DX reunion the giant pop they deserve (it was good but not up to par), they were silent for The Rock's entrance and actually booed him a bit when his music ended, and the only person who has received a good pop all show long thus far is Sheamus ffs .

I hope I'm not the only one wishing they were at MSG for the freakin 1000th episode of RAW.


----------



## tariqs2

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Boring....
I'm ordering Garlic Pizza.


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> What's left now?
> 
> HHH/Brock and Austin?


HHH/Brock will be at the top of the hour. I really hope Austin does make an appearance as well, but Barrett tweeted a hint thing earlier that he might be appearing so there is that. Also got a Ryback squash, Big Show and maybe a Diva match.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> #rockpunk is the number one trend. Come on, WWE.


King: "I can't believe it! #rocksheamus is trending worldwide!"


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Christian and Miz can't follow this.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This raw has been great...shut the fuck up about the crowd. Who the fuck cares? Who watches the show, listening to the crowd


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So whats left? HHH/Brock, taker, Austin and Punk/cena right?


----------



## backpackstunner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Huganomics said:


> Sandow interrupting DX and Christian/Miz.
> 
> Pyro in his room tonight:


Don't know why he should be excited... Booking Christian in a midcard match with no buildup isn't anything to write home about...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Emotion Blur said:


> King: "I can't believe it! #rocksheamus is trending worldwide!"


:lmao


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Got to agree with most people here...this crowd sucks the root. Are they passing out valium in the concession stands?


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Moz to absolutely kill the crowd, so they can pop big for someone soon..


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Been good, just wished the crowd were a little better.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Uhh..did anyone USA freeze for anyone else?


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin, Scott Hall, Lesnar/HHH, Stephanie, Title Match, Golberg, Batista, Flair,


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This really should have been in Chicago or MSG.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The crowd is acting like they didn't expect any wrestling tonight. They are barely into this.


----------



## BigWillie54

Nut Tree said:


> This raw has been great...shut the fuck up about the crowd. Who the fuck cares? Who watches the show, listening to the crowd


No life tools?

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Alex Wright

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thats what the WWE gets for putting out a shitty product. The Price is Right has crowds that are more into the show. Guess they couldn't have done it in the MSG or a smarky city to protect their golden boys.


----------



## Fatcat

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Great Raw but Bad Crowd.


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is how I say it's going to go down. Rock wins the title at Royal Rumble then after the match the lights go out and Undertaker chokeslams him. Setting up Rock vs. Taker at WM 29 for the WWE title. Undertaker wins the title then the next night on Raw whoever wins MITB at WM 29 cashes it in and pins Undertaker to win the title. Rock vs. Cena III? Fu*k no! I'll being dieing in a grave after their second rematch. We don't need a 3rd one. Card for WM 29 should look like this 
Rock vs. Undertaker (WWE title)
Jericho vs. Cena 
Lesnar vs. Austin 
HHH vs. Punk 

There ya go guaranteed 2 million buys.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

NightmareInc. said:


> Fuck you STL. This crowd sucks. The Rock announces he's headlining the fucking royal rumble for the strap and how does the crowd respond? THEY DON'T.


Because they know that the title means nothing anymore

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Nut Tree said:


> This raw has been great...shut the fuck up about the crowd. Who the fuck cares? Who watches the show, listening to the crowd


The reaction of the live crowd is generally what it all comes down to. Any performer will tell you this.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Funny that Sheen is on the West Coast and I read that RAW doesn't air live on the West Coast at the same time.

I never knew that.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This crowd needs to get off their fucking asses.


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



NoLeafClover said:


> Everyone keeps thinking Bret screwed up when he said Miz's name...remember they had their beef over the US Title? Keeping some bit of kayfabe.


Hadn't forgotten, it was still funny though. :lol


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lol only a couple of more hours, Man to many commercial breaks


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*This could have been a really good little match if it was against someone like Cody or Dolph. *


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TripleG said:


> The crowd is acting like they didn't expect any wrestling tonight. They are barely into this.


To be fair Christian's been average since coming back and Miz still is terrible.


----------



## Ray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I thought there was a press release that was released saying that "new talent" will be introduced at the 1000th RAW :no:


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Will Rock (If he wins) defend the title in the Elimination Chamber? I could see the Chamber match being for a #1 contendership.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hobo Miz


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheen again?!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Khali and Hornswoggle segment please!!!!!!!!!!! :vince2:russo


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Nut Tree said:


> This raw has been great...shut the fuck up about the crowd. Who the fuck cares? Who watches the show, listening to the crowd


The crowd can make or break a show. No matter how good the match is, if the crowd sits on their hands, it won't come across well on TV. The whole reason why wrestling is on TV is to make you want to be in that environment and buy a ticket.


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Will Flair return? It will be a shame if he didnt.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Great Raw so far.

:smh 

Miz better drop that belt so he can be top heel.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is Christian just selling or is he injured?

Also, all the dudes who said that the St. Louis crowd is gonna be good... Yeah.

You lied.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You guys do know that some companies that are very Twitter friendly pay for twitter trends, right?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I actually thought Miz was going to win there


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They put up the Rock vs Big Show as an option when they know DAMN FUCKING WELL that the Rock vs D Bryan would win that poll. LOL. Stupid little bastards.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Go Miz!


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Incredibly underwhelming show so far, what a surprise...

AJ as GM - oh dear.
JR out for commentary on a random tag match at the beginning of the show and then gone again - oh dear.
Having Rock's segment so early - oh dear.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Miz? Seriously? 

Ummm.. I guess. Why not.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MOZ WINS


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

_*Wow, clean pin as well. 

ep*_


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What the fuck.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Miz wins!


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WHAT


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Didn't expect Miz to win.


----------



## PowerandGlory

*Re: Poor Crowd for RAW 1000??*

i think they have been pretty good


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Moz!!!


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

o no...the boards are gonna explode


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy shit, Miz actually won.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy balls he's a Triple Crown.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WTF?????????????????


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Poor Crowd for RAW 1000??*

The show should have been in Chicago or MSG.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yes


----------



## Peapod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Watttttttttttttt


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So Miz is IC Champion after months of jobbing and doing nothing? 

OK then....


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MOZ?!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MIZ!!!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ho-ly-shee-it.


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This win was too clean. Face turn?


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

dam Christain


----------



## TheRainKing

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy shit Miz won a match.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy shit.. Miz has won every title apart from the WHC


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WTF MOZ


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WOW!


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You have got to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

woah Moz


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Had a feeling that was going to happen...sigh


----------



## sbuch

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i knew he was going to win. they needed a title change to make this show "memorable" or whatever. hopefully Punk retains then


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Guess they have plans for Moz. Still digging the new look.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So, that poll was actually to decide what title they were giving the Miz?


----------



## backpackstunner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fake poll just for Vince to troll Christian... Horrible


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Miz wins! New it, Got a nice pop! I so badly want him to turn face.


----------



## Amuroray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ah lawd


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MOZ!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Knew it as soon as the knee 'tweaked'. Congrats to Miz. Loving that Rhodes' title reign has led to the all the next champions being former world champs. Pretty cool.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hey, would you look at that. Miz is back to being relevant again.


----------



## ZetaLegacies

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy ****!!! Miz is champ!!!!!!!!


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> You guys do know that some companies that are very Twitter friendly pay for twitter trends, right?


Those have a promoted tab next to them and are usually at #1 consistently


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wow, so Miz won..


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



N-destroy said:


> Will Flair return? It will be a shame if he didnt.


I'd love to see Flair and Hogan show up as unlikely as that may be.

Oh hey, Miz is finally doing something.


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Also, Edge. Why has everyone forgot about EDGE?


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES! MIZ IS THE IC CHAMPION!!! Geez, way to fall from being the WWE Champion, eh?


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow, Christian can't even hold the IC belt. They hate him so bad, jesus


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well that was random.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ha! Fans count and pop for Miz winning the IC Title.

I'm happy because there's a title on the heel.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*... A GEEK*


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> You guys do know that some companies that are very Twitter friendly pay for twitter trends, right?


Yeah but it says "promoted" next to it, so WWE don't do that, I don't think.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Never really understood why Christian was champion (or a face) anyway.


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm still not a Miz fan, but I'm glad he just won the IC belt then. (Y)


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Miz is a triple crown champion.....

let that sink in....

You've got to be kidding me....ugh


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Uhhh...I guess Christian vs. Rhodes was scrapped?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Didn't see that coming nor did I want to.


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wat is dis


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy shit? Really?


----------



## Until May

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

well this show was epic until this hack won a match


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Miz did it! 

How do you guys like the show so far? Been decent in my opinion - not everthing it could/should have been, but at least passable.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Too bad the belt means nothing


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I can live with this... Miz needs to be rebuilt along with the IC Division. Christian is pretty much cemented above the IC title and really didn't do anything for it. Go back for the World Title Scene Christian!!!

/allthehoping


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Miz actually won!?


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow...because Miz did so much to deserve this title shot. 

Whatever. Feed his jobber ass to Ryback. Now.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Does Christian tweak his knee or ankle in every fucking match?


----------



## robass83

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

yay miz. hes gonna get his push and be in wwe title picture soon


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OH...GOD.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That's actually pretty cool


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What a necessary post-match announcement.


----------



## ajp82

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Get in! Nice one Miz


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> So, that poll was actually to decide what title they were giving the Miz?


Should have went with the Divas then.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This was a pretty bad idea IMO.

Moz and Bryan should've feuded with AJ.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Guys where is Austin, Edge, Taker?


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Miz is main eventing superstars soon!


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SHEEN


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Meh, but not like the IC title means anything now anyway.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Who did not see that coming they need a belt on him so when he go promote the marine 3


----------



## ellthom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Miz is a good mid carder, I think he could do the title justice


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheen needs to take his metamucil and go to bed already.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why are we cutting Charlie Sheen?


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Time for a shit.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Glad they had a purpose for Bret being there. :side:*


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Freeloader said:


> Wow, Christian can't even hold the IC belt. They hate him so bad, jesus


They dont hate him, its just the CHRISTIAN IS 40 years old.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

so Punk is retaining?

What


----------



## wwetrex

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm about to burn my Moz shirt....just kidding.

Lets Go MOZ!!! lol.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Time to check in with the totally bitchin' rockstar from Mars.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That suck. Miz should never have gold around his waist.

lol @ Sheen talking about treating women properly.


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anger Management hat. Alittle advertising there...


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SHEEN! WINNING!


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Still anticipating a SummerFest mention.


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

sheen is still tuned on coke :lmao


----------



## Ariana Grande

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yo im new and i mark for Miz


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

...charlie sheen is talking about how to treat a women.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

da fuck is this?


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is there any real purpose for this Sheen Skyping? I can't see how WWE benefit from this at all.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cool restart to Miz' career.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheen is winning :lol


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE MOZ! Hell yeah.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Nut Tree said:


> This raw has been great...shut the fuck up about the crowd. Who the fuck cares? Who watches the show, listening to the crowd


Me. I can't stand dead crowds. they make everything seem incredibly dull, plus I feel sorry for those folks in the ring, being ignored. A quiet audience sucks energy out of the performance, which makes the crowd worse, and it cycles on down from there...


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheen looks like he's reading from a script. Does he even know who half the people on the roster are?


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie Sheen doesn't even watch wrestling. He's being prompted of what to say. Terrible. 

He should either blow coke with Iron Sheik or go away.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I bet Sheen's not even watching the show.


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie Sheen, "Eh he um was um the eh Weridest huh Champion uh all time" Clearly has no clue about the business, at all!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



NoLeafClover said:


> Wow...because Miz did so much to deserve this title show.
> 
> Whatever. Feed his *jobber ass* to *Ryback.* Now.


:kobe


----------



## TheRainKing

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck yeah Charlie Sheen!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's what fans want to see.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Vince is feeding Charlie lines.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao unk2 Sheen saying Bryan doesn't know how to treat a woman, yet he beats up pornstars and snorts cocaine off of their asses. :lmao


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cole just cut off mid sentence lol


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thank god they cut him off.


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Whats that theme? Can someone plz tell me?


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*I hope Show comes out soon. Fearing a screwy finish more and more after the Rock promo.*


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You know... Charilie's segments aren't as nightmarish as I expected. Actually decent enough I guess for what they are. Least it isn't the Stooges.....


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie Sheen will be in a pit of his own bile frothing at the mouth in his next segment


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Production BOTCH


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wait did they cut off Cole?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Glad they cut Cole off, fuck Tout.

And am I the only one who thinks Lawler sounds drunk when he commentates?


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Poor Crowd for RAW 1000??*

And to think, some people want Wrestlemania in St. Louis.


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Commercial break just interrupted Cole while he was talking about Tout. Nice.


----------



## Ariana Grande

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Marking for Cena Winning title


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yo, I thought that dramatic cut was going to be something for Dean Ambrose. I was ready to mark, B. smh


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Any chance in hell we get a Ryback squash with a Goldberg appearance?


----------



## Duberry

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why couldn't they have just rigged the vote like they usually do by making it Santino/Miz for the u.s titlefpalm


----------



## backpackstunner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is ridiculous... Shades of Christian being screwed out of the WHC by Randy Orton...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This RAW is starting to lose a lot of steam.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Did they just cut Michael Cole off? :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Considering the 30 minutes overrun, we still have 1 hour and 40 minutes left :mark


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL @ them going to commercial when Cole was on his way to announce something that happens later.

Just bring out JBL, Austin and Taker already!!!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Freeloader said:


> Charlie Sheen doesn't even watch wrestling. He's being prompted of what to say. Terrible.
> 
> He should either blow coke with Iron Sheik or go away.


Coke?!! Sheiky Baby only takes medicine..


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Domenico said:


> :lmao unk2 Sheen saying Bryan doesn't know how to treat a woman, yet he beats up pornstars and snorts cocaine off of their asses. :lmao


He's saying that that is how DB should treat AJ... duh


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Ariana Grande said:


> Yo im new and i mark for Miz


Welcome, now fuck off.

Just kidding....





...or am I



Fuck you, sorry.


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I thought Christian would drop the title to someone like Sandow but if it gives a rivalry between thus two then I'm all for it.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Am I the only one who heard the pop Miz got for winning?*


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What about Big show, Kane? They are big part of RAW too.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is a damn good raw


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anyone else know what theme WWE are using in the match screen for Punk and Cena? It isn't the same as the song that's meant to be the official theme for RAW 1000.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



NikkiSixx said:


> Why the fuck is Rock/Show an option and not Rock/Bryan?


I'm gonna be asking that question for a long time.


----------



## AngeloAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mediocre match and a stupid title change. There better be something good on this show.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



#ONIFC said:


> Yo, I thought that dramatic cut was going to be something for Dean Ambrose. I was ready to mark, B. smh


Why on earth would it be for f***king Dean Ambrose? A dramatic cut made you think that? Seriously?


----------



## Amuroray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena to turn heel tonight.

Mark it


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where the hell is Austin, Jbl, Taker, Edge, Lita? Wtf WWE. Give me all of them now


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Count Grishnackh said:


> Sheen looks like he's reading from a script. Does he even know who half the people on the roster are?


"So.. when can I expect to see Andre The Giant?"


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Kabraxal said:


> I can live with this... Miz needs to be rebuilt along with the IC Division. Christian is pretty much cemented above the IC title and really didn't do anything for it. *Go back for the World Title Scene Christian!!!*
> 
> /allthehoping


Thissssssss please... Have dolph take the world title from lame-ass and have Christian and Jericho challenge... Book this shit


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cole just got cut off when he was going to start talking about Tout :lmao


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

the show needs more sexual chocolate, and kane in his old attire


----------



## EightSeven

*Re: Poor Crowd for RAW 1000??*

This crowd is awful. Ruining the show so far.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Poor Crowd for RAW 1000??*

They were good early on, but can you blame them when they put out shit like a Clay squash


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Finally...a heel champion

Cm Punk, Sheamus, Santino, Layla, Truth and Kofi...all face guys


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Decent show so far, if a bit underwhelming.


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



N-destroy said:


> What about Big show, Kane? They are big part of RAW too.


They'll be here


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Needs a goofy nostalgia skit right about now.*


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If they announce Taker vs Austin WM I'd have a happy...


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope to see Tensai next


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



backpackstunner said:


> This is ridiculous... Shades of Christian being screwed out of the WHC by Randy Orton...


Oh please...stop being over-dramatic. It's not even close to being that bad.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Good raw so far tho, but bad crowd


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



AngeloAwesome said:


> Mediocre match and a stupid title change. There better be something good on this show.


Yeah, disappointing.

Oh, and the #rockshow thing...

Wow.
Idiotic.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



RFalcao said:


> Finally...a heel champion
> 
> Cm Punk, Sheamus, Santino, Layla, Truth and Kofi...all face guys


Agreed.


----------



## Rop3

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Atleast Charlie Sheen is an actor. Makes the fed lines a bit less painful.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:bryan Still marking out so hard at Sheen saying Bryan doesn't know how to treat a lady, COMING FROM CHARLIE SHEEN :lmao


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn we should have voted for Santino, so that they would give the U.S. title to Miz instead.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TJC93 said:


> the show needs more sexual chocolate, and kane in his old attire


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin please.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fed up of this old bastard talking about Tim Howards goal on sky sports


----------



## Slam_It

Regis is raw


Sent from my iPod touch using VS Free


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



genocide_cutter said:


> I hope to see Tensai next


do you not like to be entertained?


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Even Vince himself couldn't take all the product placement anymore. :lmao


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

didnt stone cold accidentally head butt regis?


----------



## backpackstunner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

In any other world Christian would get pissed and tweener Captain Charisma would come back to take the World Title back. But... Yeah they'll probably have him job to some idiots. For anyone wondering this what was happening to him when he left the company in 2005...


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HHH!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HHH/Brock segment, hell yeah!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

H/Lesnar time.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bork time!


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Time to play the game


----------



## Raizel

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> Fed up of this old bastard talking about Tim Howards goal on sky sports


Did you know the wind took the ball?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here we go, some Brock


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Time for Bork Laser!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Regis sounds like he's going to die. Still better then Sheen's segments. 

Now here comes serious Hunter.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Game vs. the Pain. Here it comes.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Never would've guessed Regis was a fan of RAW.

Like the Iron Sheik mention though. I wouldn't expect him to show up but I'll be damned if it wouldn't be hilarious.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Time to play the GAME!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



BrothersofD3struct said:


>


Let's try and keep Crabcore out of the Raw thread.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES! Triple H! Lesnar time it sounds like.


----------



## imonaplain

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> Fed up of this old bastard talking about Tim Howards goal on sky sports


haha, 'it was the wind....the wind took it!'


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This reminds me of how much I hate Regis Philbin. What a jackass.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bork laser


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Omg, I don't think Taker and Austin is there, neither is Lita or Jbl


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brock segment coming up..


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now he's serious business.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn whats with all these commercials


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Triple H Lensar Coming up


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Because of this incident: "random cowboy all of a sudden"


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slam of the Week...from 3 months ago.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lol, 3 months ago.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Time for Lesnar to come out, give a speech before he jobs to Triple H lol


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slam of the week...3 months ago...


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Would of marked if Howard Finkel was announcing all night.


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Regis needs a haircut. But tonight we get the re-debut of John Laurinaitis, callin' it now


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hunter Hearst Dudley. He should always dress like this.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Golly, I was starting to miss the HHH broken arm re-cap.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Poor Crowd for RAW 1000??*

THE MOZ THOUGH! 

Fuck the crowd, Moz rules.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Man i'm biting my nails, come on Austin and Taker


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I love how the "Slam of the Week" is from 3 months ago.


----------



## taker328

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I've gotta be honest. And I really hate being the debbie downer, but this RAW has been VERY lackluster thus far for a show that has been this hyped both by the fans and the WWE.

Lot of wasted time that could've been used for some really cool moments. Good thing is we have a little under an hour left so lets see.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Gonna enjoy this.


----------



## xhc

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I bet Trips calls out Brock, only for the cameras to cut to the back to show Lesnar killing off his DX buddies, including Shawn.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Time for Hunter to stop having fun :side:*


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HHH to bury Lesnar


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's quiet for HHH..damn


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brock and Heyman, hope it's a good segment.


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Do you think they will save taker / scsa / edge for 20th anniversary?


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

5 Hour Eneregy, it's made to fix broken arms.


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Incoming grouchy HHH


----------



## Rop3

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Marking out for "Slam of the Week" lol!
Only missing the techno music on the background


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Raizel said:


> Did you know the wind took the ball?



Was it the wind?

hahahaha


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is WWE screwing up a lot tonight or is it just me?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HHH: "serious mode activated"


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

he wants it all, and he wants it now


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The ego of this man this is his 3rd segment, 2nd in ring promo atleast take off the dx merchandise.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ugh.. STOP showing that Kimura, he twisted the exact wrong way, to me it looks like when Show missed the punch on Vince.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's good to finally see HHH out of that suit


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Did anyone else see the "Edge" sign spelled "Egde"?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy fuck this crowd is just beyond dead.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BROCK LESNAR!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No pop for Lesnar... what in the world.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Just let Heyman talk for the rest of the show.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Because of this incident: "random cowboy all of a sudden"


Ok good, I'm not the only person who went WTF at that!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slam of the Week? That was 3 months ago :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WOW...Brock got less of a reaction than Del Rio...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Paul Heyman walk is in full effect.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck this crowd, zero reaction for Bork's music.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where's Lesnar


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Alright, f*** this crowd...


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Kinda weird to have Triple H open the show with DX and be complete goofs...only to come out 2 hours later all serious


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Paul Heyman!!!!


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WTF no reaction?


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Heyman in full on troll mode :mark:*


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm starting to think that's Heymans music, not Brocks.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lol i new this would happen.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No reaction for Lesnar's music. Fuck my life.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And still no fuck given about Lesnar.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So much for Lesnar being there lmfao


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I love how Heyman trolls people by coming out to Brock's music. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Always love the douchebag Paul Heyman strut down to the ring.


----------



## matherto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Are the crowd asleep?


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brock..Paul Heyman!?


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heyman's strut to the ring is better than Vince's


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MOZ! YOU FUCKING BEAST!

GO HEAD MOZ, YOU'VE BROKE MY CAPS LOCK!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They need to have Stephanie vs Sable II.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where's "BBRROOCCKKK LLESSSNAARRRR"?


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here comes the big fat walrus this should be gold


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heyman out to try and get some heat back on this segment.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Eh, this just reminds me of how they killed Brock's momentum with Cena going over him.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Everyone said already...but..what a dead crowd.


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bork didn't show so why you expect a reaction just to his music


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Strong crowd is strong


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No one pops anymore for Lesnar when his music hits because it's always Heyman who comes out.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Time for Hunter to stop having fun :side:*


*TIME FOR SERIOUS!*


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No pop for Lesnar? What's wrong with this crowd?!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brock to take out Shawn backstage.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope Lesnar has beefed up a bit.


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Who cares about Brock Lesnar not being in a Tout? What matters is that the "Horse's Mouth" is here, and so is the "Horse's Ass". But where is its' body at? Perhaps CM Punk is the Body rofl.


----------



## TheFighter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Dr.Boo said:


> Is WWE screwing up a lot tonight or is it just me?


They are screwing up tonight. lol
I have been so/so about this episode. I only really fully enjoyed DX and the backstage segment with AJ and Layla ft some other superstars.

Miz vs Christian was pretty good.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Paul Heyman on the mic = AWESOME


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lesnar is here....VIA SATELLITE or taped message lol 

This crowd sucks but to be fair the show isn't that good in my opinion


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:troll


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Paul Trollmen


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I think it's fair to say they just went to this place so Cena would have all his fans turn up and ruin this night.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

One more hour...no divas matches?


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow, no point of this segment huh, Heyman?


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

God damn just announce the match already, we all know it's coming.


----------



## matherto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



dougnums said:


> Bork didn't show so why you expect a reaction just to his music


That's usually how people pop...

They hear the music of their favourite superstars and they get on their feet screaming...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lesnar gonna do a run in


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh he's so good at that role.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heyman is a boss!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ToddTheBod said:


> No one pops anymore for Lesnar when his music hits because it's always Heyman who comes out.


The only time they ever popped for Lesnar since his come back was the night he came back. Even a PPV Chicago crowd didn't give a shit about Lesnar.


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



cindel25 said:


> One more hour...no divas matches?


they will, kelly kelly is returning


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Brock to take out Shawn backstage.


:agree:


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brock Lesnar is killing DX backstage while this is going on.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brock has piss running down his leg.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Hope they show Brock destroying DX backstage.*


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> No pop for Lesnar? What's wrong with this crowd?!


This is not a bad show. Some stupid segments, but the crowd just makes this thing dull. If I was there, I'd be 10 again going fucking nuts any time an AE superstar's music hit, or any legit WWE talent.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I like how HHH calls the man who broke his arm a coward


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I thought HHH was going to call Lesnar a chicken shit.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck this is annoying...too much fucking babbling..i'm sorry but.."SHUT THE FUCK UP" lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

B.A.Star


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Get Lesnar out here already, wtf?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heyman is tremendous.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Surprise attack incoming....*


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hey Hunter, your kids are your family dumbass lol


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-07-23/rock-royal-rumble

Rock vs Punk is winning!


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Paul Heyman was scared


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Your kids are your family...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You don't talk about my family *OR* my kids. Wut?

STEPH!


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:yes


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



matherto said:


> That's usually how people pop...
> 
> They hear the music of their favourite superstars and they get on their feet screaming...


Not when the prior 3 months he doesn't show up when his music hits.


----------



## virus21

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



cindel25 said:


> One more hour...no divas matches?


Need to use the bathroom?


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brock has two lawsuits against WWE, so WWE hypes up his appearance for one of their biggest shows of the year...logic.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh yea!!!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

STEPH!!!


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES!


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Stephanie!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SPLOOOGE


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Board crashes.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

STEPH!


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh mama


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

STEPH!


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

steph!!!!!


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

STEPHANIE


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OH MY GOD....:faint:


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mrs.Game!!!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

STEPH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I said GOD DAMN!!


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Marked.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

damn look at Steph lookin sexy


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

and here comes the hottest diva


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Stephanie fucking McMahon damn


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shit just got real!


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

woooo Stephanie


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

STEPH!


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCKING STEPHANIE? GTFO. SERIOUSLY. SHE JUST HAD TO BE ON IT. JUST HAD TO.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Boss bitch!!!! Stephanie


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAT Stephanie


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WOW Steph's fit


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

STEPH!! Looking HOTT


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Steph!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WTF is this? Who cares?


----------



## deadman18

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fuck steph is looking sexy


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy shit.. :fap: FAP FAP FAP


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

STEPH


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

STEPH!!YES YES!!!


----------



## taker328

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

To be fair, the crowd was really hot the opening and beginning of the show, and when Vince walked out in the wedding the crowd went crazy, but that GM announcement took the wind out of the sails.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn. Steph still looking good.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Stephanie McMahon :mark:


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SHUCKY DUCKY. Steph looks amazing.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OH SNAP! HEYMAN ABOUT TO GET LOW BLOWED BY THE MILF OF ALL MILF'S


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Steph <33333333333333


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE BILLION DOLLAR PRINCESS


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*F5 to Steph please.*


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

GAHHD DAMN! Paul needs some whitening strips

STEPH!!! KILLING IT!!


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

(Y)Stephanie


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wahooo. bad acting on its wayyy.

but i gotta say, steph looking damn faineee


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAMN Steph looks fucking amazing!


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Million Dollar Princess!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is it me but does Heyman have a lisp? If so I never ever noticed it.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OMG look at Steph...boner


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAYUM! STEPH IS FINE AS HELL!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I was wondering when she was going to show up in this angle.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

STEPHANIE FUCKING MCMAHON


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Everyone's favorite creative team member has arrived. :hb


----------



## imonaplain

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

she. is. SMOKING HOT


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuckin Steph, my god. 9 inches, baby. 9 inches.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*DAT STEPHANIE!*


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OK, we're so getting Sable/Brock vs Trips/Steph

Even Stephanie got no reaction...this crowd fpalm


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mmmm Stephanie


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hello beautiful


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

steph STILL GOT IT!!


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

STEPH FIT AS FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUARRRRRRKKKKKK


----------



## hetahorm

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

sable will come out


----------



## Mr. Saintan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hey it's Steph! I still don't care.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This crowd is fucking dead...MSG would have erupted for Steph


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Her music is still horrible to me 10 years later.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

She's back...


----------



## checkcola

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Steph has some crappy theme music


----------



## matherto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well at least one good thing came out of this.

STEPHY


----------



## sbuch

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OMG shes fucking hott as fuck holy shit


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I just came.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Steph looks AMAZING!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

My family OR my kids? :lmao


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And that bitch still looks fine as fuck! Spank Heyman, Stephanie!


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Stephanie McMahon got a bigger pop than Lesner. :lmao This crowd is so.... I don't know what to say.


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MILF

Oh boy.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WCW Rip, ECW Rip : No kidding..


----------



## Evolution

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Steph is divine.

:mark:


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

dat voice


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

real life tension in there, paul should beat the shit outta her!


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL that was real


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heyman eyeballing Steph :lol


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Steph's dress is about to break the board.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ECW AND WCW shoutouts!


----------



## totoyotube

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Paul E getting squashed


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LMAO Steph let's not be talking about failures with WCW and ECW...Invasion is gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Burn


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Steph's on top form.*


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol this bitch talking shit

PAUL SHOOT BACK


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Steph still looks and talks amazing


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"You don't talk about my kids." Or what? The fuck world do I live in?


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Haha, Stephanie telling Paul Heyman that he's a failure. Prissy bitch had billions in her pocket, and yet Heyman was the Innovater of Violence, unlike NippleH.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I would love to have a BDSM session with Steph for one hour.


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

steph is on fire


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yes lets bring the kids in this.

Nice slap.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lesnar is going to kill a bitch.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Steph droppin' them pipebombs right now!


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This segment is suppose to be about Brock Lesnar not HHH's family fpalm


----------



## deadman18

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Somebody get me a Towel! LOL


----------



## heggland0

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heyman selling the slap :lol:


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

My God she is still sexy!!!!!


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tree Of WOAH! said:


> Steph's dress is about to break the board.


As it should. Hnnnnng


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

She could slap me anyday


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I would mark out if Steph slaps Heyman.


----------



## Alex Wright

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BA Star Steph :no:


----------



## ikarinokami

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

when did stephanie lose the implants, she looks so much more attractive without that hulking pieces of plastic stuck to her chest.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh god Heyman is so fucking good at his job. One of the best mic workers of all time.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sable HAS to come out.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bork better get his ass out there.


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So...it's OK to bully Paul Heyman now?

B. A. Star, Steph.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WAHEY


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Steph looks really good...wow. Did she really have 3 kids? Can't even tell.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heyman going psycho


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Pretty lame way of confirming the match. Rile Heyman up.*


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Someone make a GIF of that Steph face


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Paul Heyman = Gold.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *F5 to Steph please.*


repped for not being a fanboy of this shell of her old self.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heyman... you lucky man.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Paul Heyman is the greatest ever on the mic.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here comes Brock


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> I would mark out if Steph slaps Heyman.


You are marking out. :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Steph got a nose job???


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is a weird fucking segment.
Sable where are you.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HOLY SHIT HHH is fucked


----------



## Batman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I really hope they show an anti bullying commercial next.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIL HER*


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HERE COMES THE PAIN!


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

He should have come out with sable


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE BEAST!!


----------



## DNoD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Steph is smoking!!!


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wake up crowd.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Get 'em, Lesnar!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HERE COMES THE PAIN!


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lesnar takes time to do his jump and slow ass walk. Lol.


----------



## adamheadtrip

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK. THIS. CROWD. It's literally ruining this show.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Get Teddy Long out here to book HHH/Steph vs Lesnar/Paul


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WELP...HERE COMES THE PAIN!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao Steph going Steve Wilkos on Heyman

BROCK!!


----------



## Evolution

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lesnar got no pop...


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

f5 to Steph please. Bitch fucking deserves it. (Y)


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lesnar is a BEAST!!!


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*BATTLE!*


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bork Laser!!


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope that Lesnar beats the shit out of Stephanie.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THIS IS FUCKINGNGNGNGNG AWESOME


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where is Sable?


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Someone remind Lesnar he isn't in UFC!


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

of course hhh wins...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lesnar will never have a shot against hhh :lmao


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

PLEASE NO! I wanted an F5 on steph sooooo bad!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can we relive that Hardy chairshot on Lesnar again?


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Made Lesnar look like a geek again. Great.*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HERE COMES THE PAIN!!....THERE GOES THE PAIN!!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was a good segment.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why is Lesnar being made to look a pussy?


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HHH : Burying Heels One Hour At A Time.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Get your shovels out.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Awesome segment.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Steph is getting hotter with age... wow. And damn.. that was a nice little intense fight.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Surely Lesnar should have looked strong in that fight


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lesnar looks legit pissed off :lmao


----------



## Markoring

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



GOD said:


> lesnar will never have a shot against hhh :lmao


real fight or a wwe fight?


----------



## wwetrex

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brock looks like sycho sid now


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I really believe Steph got a nose job.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lesnar looks a lot sharper in the ring than he has in the past. The match should be great.


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lesnar has been in the gym, looking far more toned now.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck off from Lesnar hahahahhaa


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy shit Lesnar dropping the f bomb


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Would mark out fucking hard if he F5ed Stephanie.

I would fucking laugh so hard if Lesnar went legit apeshit, like UFC apeshit, on HHH and really fucking hurt him.


----------



## richyque

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Great to see lesner learn to sell during his off time.


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well Fuck Off isn't PG


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That's how you get people into a feud!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena vs. Punk is more over than Brock vs. HHH.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Did Lesnar just say fuck off?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can't wait for creppy Brock promos about the kids.

Awkward segment.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Goddamn that was some brilliant promo work.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brock's been in the gym getting brolic


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Triple H just has to be booked strong against Lesnar. Even when he got his arm brokeded he got some offense in.

Oh and damn -- Lesnar is ripped again. Great segment.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"FUCK OFF" :lmao The beast!


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Triple H once again having to be the ultimate badass. Lame


----------



## Green Light

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Uh, that was stupid


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAT sunburn


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Gotdamn, Lesnar is fucking HUGE!


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This storyline sucks ass and I can't believe the return of Brock Lesnar has left me completely disinterested. Hopefully now that the lawsuit talks are over perhaps maybe they can use the next few weeks to regain my attention.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Pretty good segment.


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

possibly cuz lesner could win at summerslam somehow? i dunno, whatever


----------



## magcynic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Like someone else said, Lesnar needs to control himself in this Summerslam fight. He would destroy Hunter in a real one.


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Did Brock just say "fuck off" when they censored him?


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THAT WAS HORRIBLE

Steph can't write for shit


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I refuse to believe the crowd is this dead. They must have absolutely no microphones or at the worst very shitty ones or their truck guy needs to be fired. The crowd is freaking standing.


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hopefully Lesnar wins


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Started off brilliantly. Terrible end. Probably means Lesnar's winning though.

Thought Steph was super. Looked a lot better than she has in recent photos.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Did he just say "fuck off"? :lmao


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yay, Cena to close, how joyous.


----------



## Joeyontherun22

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

damn stephanie was amazing out there.


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lesnar looks in great shape
made sense hhh getting best of this exchange
I mean lesnar did break hhh's arm kafaybe wise


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Surely Lesnar should have looked strong in that fight


They're too stupid for that.

Seriously, man, they just keep killing Lesnar's momentum. They don't have a fucking clue how to build up anything with him.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Stephanie MILF McMahon


----------



## the fox

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i guess brock is winning at summerslam


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Michael Cole. We UNDERSTAND that Cena/Punk is the main event.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

props to all four involved in that segment. best part of Raw tonight


----------



## Evolution

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Good segment imo. Lesnar is great, Steph was superb and the Lesnar/HHH confrontation was good old-school hype for a match.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm starting to think Lesnar's going over... I know everyone is expecting Triple H to bring out the shovel, but the way they are starting to book this says otherwise.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

One of thing I can say is that I freaking love Heyman


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lesnar should of came out on top after HHH and co. controlling most of the segment. 
He already had his moment with DX.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Awesome segment. Bork better beat HHH at SummerSlam. I don't care if he's the heel, he needs to win, both from a business standpoint and just in general.


----------



## DNoD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I could see team HHH vs team Lesnar at Survivor Series, was thinking DX vs Lesnar n co. but not so sure about that now. Still, maybe not DX but others.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heyman sold that promo so well. He's the kind of annoying heel that you want to see get beaten up.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why does he have a knob tattooed on his chest?


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brock should win, regardless. They may as-well pay him all the money WWE owes him and then release him if they are gonna job Lesnar to HHH


----------



## RydimRyder

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Triple H is gonna burry brock at summerslam!! Steph looked fit as fuck


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Don't know... thought that Lesnar/HHH fight there was weak. Crowd certainly didn't help, but I don't feel any more hyped for the Summerslam match than I did before. I'm expecting more in the next four weeks.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Stop with the touts...please.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Segment was great but the booking of Brock is just terrible. He needs to destroy.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Man Austin better show up. Lita, Taker, JBL?


----------



## WoWoWoKID

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Brock Lesnar with that 2002 haircut? seem legit.*


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Kofi in a suit? What's he doing, parking DX's cars?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why did they just show Kofi twice?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why did they just show Kofi twice?


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWE have the most useless facts ever. Who honestly cares what movie was playing on the first day of raw.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rams Warner Jersey on Tout.

Lol.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is that Cena fan the guy that normally posts on here?


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Infact what i've just realised, what the fuck has Rock done to deserve this title shot?


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HERE COMES THE PAIN...

:hhh HERE COMES THE SHOVEL


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Please, not Tout...not again.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*These TOUT videos make me ashamed to be a wrestling fan.*


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bring out Austin already!


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Still need to see Austin, Taker, and JBL damnit. And hopefully Ambrose


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

These videos justify why I don't let anyone outside of this forum know that I'm a wrestling fan.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



bazzer said:


> Yay, Cena to close, how joyous.


Um...yeah...he's in the WWE Championship match.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheamus v Mankind? how is that a dream match


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is Austin's only appearance tonight guys, sorry.


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

stone cold gonna show up now.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena beating Austin.....GAH!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Old school Austin theme in the video game, that's fucking awesome.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *These TOUT videos make me ashamed to be a wrestling fan.*


The dude shoving down our faces that he'll be at the Rumble and most of us are probably not was just pathetic.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena isn't smiling. W.W.E. 13 isn't realistic.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They had Cena win. Oh my God.

So this is Austin's appearance?


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

For christ sake vince if you can't get austin to show you dont need to show us a corny video clip


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena overcomes the stunner.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Teasing Cena vs. Austin?


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL Austin jobbing to Cena.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Teasing Austin vs Cena? Hopefully!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

We were so fucking lucky.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin highlights :mark:


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

vince's sell on that first stunner is legendary


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TJC93 said:


> Infact what i've just realised, what the fuck has Rock done to deserve this title shot?


Beat Cena clean. Only Jesus has done that in the past 5 years.


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Love these videos 
great memories
awesome feud


----------



## virus21

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Nocturnal said:


>


ZUUUUUUUUULLLL!


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Please no... Cena/Austin would be worse than Rock/Cena. If you thought Rock buried Cena, Austin wouldn't only bury him on the mic, but he'd kick his ass all over physically. Get off Cena's dick WWE... please. It's beyond pathetic now.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So we had to see virutal Stone Cold lose to Cena? Fuck THAT.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I love how Cena wins in their WWE'13 fight. fpalm


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They put Cena over Austin in that video game package? Fuck my life.


----------



## Martyn

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thats the return of Austin...


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bring fucking Austin out!


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin with the nut shot on Vince.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can't belive they had The Rock come out soooooo early. This show has been REALLY average thus far.

This crowd... fpalm


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Tout is pretty cool tbh.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So no Austin live tonight, fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Another commercial.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena won't even lose in a damn video game.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

We went from greatness to shit. Thanks Vince.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> We were so fucking lucky.


.


----------



## imonaplain

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

IT WAS THE WIND!!!!!!! we fucking get it


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm starting to think this crowd is so dead because of the constant commercials and video packages


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

IT WAS A BACKPASS AND HE JUST HOOFED IT


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If Austin does not show up I sewar to you omfg. Worst raw ever if Austin isn't there


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nice package. I miss Austin


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWE sure does spam their internet BS a lot for a company that hates their internet fans


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They had Austin in the video game and they showed an Austin AE recap...they HAVE to have him on the show.


----------



## Raizel

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The wind took the ball guys


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

they really need to stop teasing us with all of the old attitude era days... as if we'd go back to the awesomeness that it was


----------



## Ziggler Mark

That can't possibly be the only way we see stone cold tonight....

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin vs McMahon...I miss the good old days. Really shows you how much the WWE has fallen.


----------



## bulklogan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin buried by Cena in a game lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



KuritaDavion said:


> Beat Cena clean. Only Jesus has done that in the past 5 years.


Don't know about the last 5 years but Cena beat Jesus back in 2004 on PPV. 

I think Orton beat Cena clean at Hell In A Cell 2009.


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Still need:

Slater segment/Legends segment
Title Match
Possible Divas match
Taker/Austin/JBL etc..


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"most pre-ordered game in WWE history"

Yes, you retarded cunt, there is a reason WWE games aren't pre-ordered.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I can't believe this is the same show that had the Austin/Vince feud


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> We were so fucking lucky.


Yep.


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anyone else see the old WWF logo unblurred?


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Cena isn't smiling. W.W.E. 13 isn't realistic.


:lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> We went from greatness to shit. Thanks Vince.


Vince: I know what people want better than they do


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That kind of excitement will never happen again if the WWE continues to be so unmotivated and if there is no direct competition.

They need a hard and swift kick in the ass.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slater or bust.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't care what anyone says, Austin has to be there. Damn i'm getting sad man


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nice Austin/Vince video. They can do Austin/Cena at WM29 along with Rock/Lesnar, great.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sky Sports, we get it. IT WAS THE DAMN WIND.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

of course austin is going to be there

its fking raw 1000


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That Kelly Kelly sure is getting them fired up backstage.. great show sofar!!


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The amount of adverts is absolutely fucking disgraceful.


----------



## Tosh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ad's are doing my fucking head in, back pass/hoofed it/ wind just fuck off arrgghh


----------



## matherto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Simply cruel showing us an Austin v Vince package.

So much better than pretty much anything on TV back then or now.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i still hope there's a huge angle set for the final segment of Raw tonight, no ambrose or austin has made me sad.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

1 hour and 15 minutes remaining. It started out so quickly.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> IT WAS A BACKPASS AND HE JUST HOOFED IT


I wouldn't mind but they didn't even win the fucking game. Goal was completely irrelevant.


----------



## ▲E.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They sure forgot to blur out a fuckload of WWF logos in that montage...


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Ziggler Mark said:


> That can't possibly be the only way we see stone cold tonight....


I'm holding out hope that the night is going to end with Austin, Rock, Taker, Kane, McMahon, Foley and the rest of the legends in the ring saluting the fans.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ads are such a buzzkill


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slater comes next and Undertaker or Austin come out.


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm calling it tonight guys, Undertaker vs. Mankind tonight in a boiler room match.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The golf advert on sky is creepy


----------



## imonaplain

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



WWWYKIBROSKI said:


> Sky Sports, we get it. IT WAS THE DAMN WIND.


but you dont get it....IT WAS THE WIND, IT WAS A BACK PASS AND HE HOOFED IT AND THE WIND TOOK IT!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



NathWFC said:


> The amount of adverts is absolutely fucking disgraceful.


And we're gonna get it every Monday night from now on...


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin you better be there at the end of Raw, you too Taker. Didn't see Lita or JBL


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If Austin isn't on the show then i will be surprised. You can't have a show like this without Austin. I give RAW 7/10 so far.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



NathWFC said:


> The amount of adverts is absolutely fucking disgraceful.


I second that PLUS Austin has to be here in some capacity (physically there lol).


----------



## x78

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena going over Austin in the video game fpalm


----------



## PaulHBK

Tedious said:


> Anyone else see the old WWF logo unblurred?


I did. They didn't blur any of those clips!

Sent from my EVO using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## bulklogan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Not sure if i can take these adverts much longer.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So, no Austin tonight?! :/


----------



## Evolution

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

He didn't even "win" in the game he was just taunting fuck people are stupid.

Austin should be special ref for the Punk/Cena match but I know it won't happen


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And people on here rip on Russo?

You should be on your news thanking him, all the best moments from the attitude era were a large part thanks to Russo, as seen tonight.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*First hour was a lot better with the goofy nostalgia skits. Crowd killed the 2nd hour. Hope they come alive for Cena/Punk.*


----------



## attitudEra

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sorry guys, but austin not being there might ruin the whole show for me, honestly, him and the rock, and dx were the only reasons Im watching.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Vickie is the Queen Diva of the WWE, but Stephanie McMahon is the Supreme Goddess of the WWE.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Really?


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Piss break.


----------



## Svart

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

More nostalgia on Raw, just like it's been for the past year. It really doesn't matter anymore.
This show has been painfully mediocre. Everything about it.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck these two.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fpalm Santino and Hornswoggle on the show, GODDAMNIT


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ugh. fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh fuck


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fucking Swoggle...christ.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

why why why why why why why why


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Santino and Hornswoggle two guys that would have been better off not on this episode.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck this fuckery. I miss the ads.


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fpalm at this


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Arghhhhh, fuck this shit. Just bring out Austin or JBL already.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck Hornswoggle. 

Fuck This Bad Commercial for Dolls Lawler & Cole are doing..


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck Hornswoggle.

Why does he have to be here? Something tell me this old man (Duggan, Slaughter) time.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Might as well have Miz come out and win the US Title as well.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Omfg Santino really? My goodness. Go to hell if Austin or Taker isn't there. But I want Austin, my favorite wrestler of all time


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Don't know about the last 5 years but Cena beat Jesus back in 2004 on PPV.
> 
> *I think Orton beat Cena clean at Hell In A Cell 2009*.


Nope. Cena had Orton tapping when the referee was knocked out, but the referee obviously didn't see. Not too cheap, I guess, but still.

As for RAW: Do we really need fucking Santino when we have a WWE title match, legends, Slater and TOUT!


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Santino AND Hornswoggle? Jesus christ...and SO MUCH PRODUCT PLACEMENT!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Santino and Hornswoggle? Really?! I bet Khali is going to come out as well.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Pop for Santino or Hornswoggle..


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fucking Hornswoggle instead of Austin...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'll definitely be getting one of those Mysterio Brawlers for my nephew.

Brings back memories of my Savage Brawler.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thanks for the product placement guys. RAW didn't have enough ads as it is.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE FINK


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Santino and Hornswoggle. I give up. If Austin doesn't show, I'm going to be strictly TNA until he shows up again, Lesnar faces HHH or Rock becomes a regular.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

URGH! Horn fucking swoggle


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*That's supposed to be Cena? Not convinced lol.

Hope JBL kills these two.*


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Are they fucking serious....


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

there has been more product placement then wrestling tonight


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And we were all just wondering if they could kill the buzz even more....here comes Santino and Hornswaggle.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hornswoggle is supposed to be a heel fuck logic


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I thought more old stars were going to come. What the fuck happened?


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What is this shit?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hornswoggle on Raw 1000, on the same night as the first reunion as the old DX since 2000. I am ashamed.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WTF am I looking at?


----------



## DCY

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lawd.

Where is Kane?


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Not gonna lie but I STILL have my undertaker buddy.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm too old for this shit, man.


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They're like two women talking about the newest sex toys.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

3hours of this every week

FUCK ME


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Please Stone Cold, come out and give Santino the stunner and stomp a mudhole in Hornswoggle and walk it dry. (Y)


----------



## bulklogan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

how many in - show adverts now as well???


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brawlin' buddies? Fuck my life.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I should have seen this coming


----------



## THANOS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Get these fucks off my screen... This is supposed to be a monumental RAW.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I remember those things, they were great.... to me as a kid anyway.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

seriously so many more deserving people than fucking santino and hornswaggle could be out here right now


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Vince is really going all out.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fink's here for this!?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin please come out and Stun Santino and/or Undertaker come out and tombstone him. Greatest Raw ever then.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What a waste that is.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I love how the entire crowd is completely dead @ Santino's entrance


----------



## AngeloAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck, I'm about to quit this Raw. It's one huge fucking commercial. I can't stand it.
Also: Ratingzkiller and the bosses son.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Black kid with the coke bottle glasses. :lmao


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Howard finkel = greatest ring announcer of all time


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Do we really have to dedicate TV time to them handing out dolls? 

THE FINK!!!


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hurry up and get The Rock back out here FFS!!!


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE FINK!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE FUCKING FINK!!


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FINK!


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

yes yes yes yes
love the fink


----------



## Dirtnose

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE FINK!


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fink <3


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thank Jesus


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Haha, Fink.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Howard Finkel's voice is like fucking music to my ears.

SLATER TIME!!!


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE FINK IS BACK!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Woo a legend will be upon us!


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Gonna be gutted if it's not Taker or Austin.*


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now it's GOTTA be Steve Austin


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here we go. What legend will it be?


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JBL, Taker or Austin?


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

One man baaaaaannnnd!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SLATERRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slater gonna Slate.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Come on Slater...anything but Santino


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh shit.

Wonder who's squashing Slater next?

Damn, just realized he's from my home state.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin or Taker are NEXT!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin time?


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I think I'd rather see Touts instead of Santino and Hornswoggle.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

One Man Band!!!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin to give Slater a stunner after his match! YES!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hey look, it's Wendy with steroid bitch tits.


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Okay, time for Austin, Taker or JBL.


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Howard Finkel still sounds great. Im very underwhelmed with this episode however. Not a great sign for the future.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dat Fink...please come back for the love of God and spare us from that hack Justin Roberts.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Fink has a fucking awesome voice...they really should keep him full time...his voice is worth it.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Please God... if you're up there... Slater vs. Stone Cold?


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fink should legit be full time raw announcer


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SLATER TIME, IT'S SLATER TIME BABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :bryan


----------



## sbuch

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

one man band vs. jbl


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ah... Fink. Why isn't he the main PPV guy at least. I mean... really, he is the voice I most associate with the WWE. Yes, even more than Ventura/Gorilla/Heemna/JR. He makes it sound so epic...


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If no heel turn happens at the end of RAW, I am disappoint.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

When they were announcing The Fink there was a fan just there on his phone, and not one single fuck was given.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin to appear IMO


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here comes AUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

We WANT AUSTIN! WE WANT AUSTIN!


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Please be someone good.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Save.Us_Slater


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I wish I had Finkles voice


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slater is gonna jobbing another Raw legend.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Let's get Goldberg out here...Austin would be a huge waste on Slater.


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why couldn't they do this SAntino/Hornswoggle shit off air? Give out shit during the commercial break or something.


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WE WANT AUTSIN!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You know. I should be upset that a young guy is getting buried, but this dude is terrible.


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JBL or Austin


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fink should go out there and kick his ass.


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

In before Austin


----------



## mjames74

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Those rules gonna be all of them


----------



## virus21

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I think WWE got the overuse of ads from this


----------



## FoxyRoxy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Think how lame RAW will be next week when it's 3 hours and all the legends are gone.
Even more Heath Slater and Hornswoggle.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

....whaaaaaat


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ok


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LITA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ever since the first hour we've just had random legends guest commentate or whatnot. No good skits and whatnot with all the people there.

Lita? Umm haha


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is kind of odd.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita!!!!!!


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh fuck! Did not see that coming!


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Please be wearing something slutty and come out with Edge.*


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Kick his ass Lita!


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol cool


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita!!!


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I like Lita, but....


----------



## qtgaines

Lita!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

omfg LITA.

FUCK THIS CROWD.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LITA HOLY SHIT


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LITA

:mark:

Looks fine as fuck too!


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita? Well... thats a surprise lol


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK YES!!!!!FUCK YES!!!!!FUCK YES!!!!!FUCK YES!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita looking right tonight!


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OMG WTF BBQ

WHERE IS AUSTIN


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No reaction for Lita. Fuck my life.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well... Love Lita... but really? Damn.. still hot though.. shit.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is Austin going to come out and stun Slater? Hopefully!


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita vs Slater :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slater to job to Lita :lmao


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Not as good as Austin, but definitely hotter


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOk


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I marked.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lita vs. heath slater!


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

omfg LITA and i thought it couldnt get any better!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LITA?

Russo says hello

She's looking fine though


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LITA!


----------



## matherto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita lost her tits and trash (well, not all of it)


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

There will be a nip slip.


----------



## deadman18

YES!!!!


----------



## imonaplain

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAAAAYYUUMMMMM!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita!!! 

I was hoping for Austin.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

cm punk is one lucky fuck holy shit lita.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slater vs......Lita. Ok.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I marked for Lita.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nice.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lol Alright then.


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita? Really? Who the hell authorized her into this event? Spoilers: Lita wins.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nah, fuck this


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy tits Lita!


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No reaction for Lita? Fuck this crowd.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita - best ever? Trish Stratus fans might dispute that?


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm underwhelmed


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

yes lita
damn she is looking good


----------



## timfly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Live sex in the ring?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Fuck the retards who say lita looks like shit

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk's girlfriend.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita still looks hot. Better looking than every current diva.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Ok her tits are still phenomenal.*


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita? I think it's going to be a line of people.


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

damn lita, 

lookin good


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LITA 
Where's the thong? 
I'm disappoint.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow she looks great.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Queen of extreme!


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin better come out anyway.


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LITA <3333333333 Omg this is awesome.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lita doesnt ever get a pop


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bell man.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hey, you aren't Austin or The Ultimate Warrior!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That's the best they could do for the 1,000th episode? Would love to see her get squashed.

EDIT: spoke too soon.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita looks amazing!


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

She looks awesome


----------



## checkcola

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bell man!


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita looks gooood


----------



## Germ Incubator

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Marked.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BOOBIES!! 

AND APA.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That bitch still looks fine!


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE CROWD IS ALIVE!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LITA!!!


----------



## MJG93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE APA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA!!!!!


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita :mark:

And the APA :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bradshaw.


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK YESSSSS, THE APA!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BRADSHAW!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA!!!!!!!


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*BRADSHAW!!!!

:yes*


----------



## Mr. Saintan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

God! Why is she talking!?


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA!!!


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What da hale!?


----------



## Dirtnose

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA!


----------



## Dan0191

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HOOOOOLLLLYYYYY SHIITTTT


----------



## matherto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Acolytes!

I'll take that.

Lita looks fit as fuck actually.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA!!!!

JBL!!!!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA! I marked.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA!


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA!!!!


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA 
holy fucking shit


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAMN YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Peapod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yesssss


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA!!!!!!


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JBL!


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

There ya go!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JBL!

Pure awesome.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Biggest mark out of the night for me with APA.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn!


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL JBL AND SIMMONS!!!


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita needs more protection than just two men, she needs an "Edge" in her match.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

We wanted JBL...we got JBL!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is more fucking like it.

And holy fuck at those tits.


----------



## Sheep

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

bigger pop than the last time the apa returned.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Gawd dayum Lita.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck yeah @ APA.


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OMFG YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

yes APA


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Acolytes!


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA!


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA and Lita. Slater did the smart and left the ring.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA!!! :mark: !!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Should I be upset that Bradshaw isn't in his JBL gear or happy that the APA is back?


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE A P FUCKING A!!!!!!!


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

John Bradshaw "I AM THE REAL GOD" Layfield!


----------



## imonaplain

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

oh my fucking god!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I take that back. THE APA!!!!!!


----------



## wwetrex

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAMN


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Okay.. that is gold. Love that! And lita... damn it. Hothothot. Come back everynight Lita!


----------



## Power_T

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JBL!!! don't love that he's paired up back with APA, but still. JBL!!!!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is gold.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Weird, I thought to myself, "Hmm, I wonder if Bradshaw will show up tonight." I don't know why I thought about him, but there he is!


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Shaping up to be best segment ever.*


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA? FUCK Yeah.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lmao poor slater


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



JEKingOfKings said:


> APA!!!!!!!!!11


You got it!


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE APA!! MARK OUT MOMENT!!


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JBL YES MY NIGHT IS ALMOST PERFECT!


----------



## AustinRock2288

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where in the holy hell is Austin damn it!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No reaction for Lita? Fuck this crowd!


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heath getting gang raped


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Marked for the Road Warriors theme!


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LMAO THAT SELL


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That Clothesline From Hell was stiff as fuck!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ANIMAL!!!!! I am marking for that


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mark out moment


----------



## sbuch

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

what a sell!!


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

clothesline from hell !!
DAMN


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slater selling like a boss


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTT AAAAAAAA RUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

.... And all the other legends over the previous weeks

Clothesline from Hell!

MOONSAULT TIME!


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That's how its fucking done Ryback!


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARIATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Dan0191

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh god I've missed Bradshaw.


----------



## heggland0

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fist of Fury needs to come out and save Slater


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CLOTHESLINE FROM HELLLLLL


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heath with his over selling.


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I miss JBL so much.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Clothesline from hell. I marked lol


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Isn't it funny how Bradshaw comes out as JBL he's hated, puts on a t-shirt and jeans and he's a fan favorite?


----------



## Until May

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

perfection


----------



## Dirtnose

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That clothesline from hell was beautiful.


----------



## Total Package

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy. Fucking. Tits.


----------



## Joel

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

He sold that like a motherfucking boss.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is fucking awesome.

Lita looks as good as ever.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is so fucking awesome. Marking the absolute hell out.


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DDP 

no shit, wasn't expecting him


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where is Austin? DAMN


----------



## deadman18

DAMN!


----------



## imonaplain

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

litas theme is fuckin boss


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Amy Dumas is looking fine as hell. (Y)(Y)


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slater sold the shit out of that clothesline from hell!


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Poor Slater.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So, how long before Punk fucks Lita in the back?


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yeah, like I said earlier, all these Remember When moments are making me miss what once was. Not sure that's the reaction they were going for, but pretty much inevitable. Given the comparison between old Raw and...Santino, with Hornswoggle. Sigh

Oh, oh... but there's Slater!
And Lita!
And..APA? And everyone else?

Weird, but cool!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAMN


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAMN!


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*DAMN!*


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The APA got the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAMN! :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"DAMNNN"


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam

Joel said:


> He sold that like a motherfucking boss.


Tremendous


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:damn


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAMN!


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DEM TITS !!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAMN!!! I love it


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bring out Austin, you motherfuckers!

AND DAMN!!!!


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:damn

Not a bad segment. Great to see Lita again.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'd work the show free to get pinned by Lita.


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slater sold that fucking amazingly!


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAMN!


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao Poor Slater


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CLOTHESLINE FROM HELL


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is there anything as great as the buildup for "DAMN!" ?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OK can we just have the rest of the show be legends returning and skip the current talent?


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Litas tits steal the fucking show.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*APA Bradshaw is my highlight so far along with Bryan/Rock, THE HAND and Lita's tits.*


----------



## Total Package

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA is the baddest tag team on the planet.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Did anybody else collapse after that Clothesline from Hell???? I miss that damn Layfield...


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ron Simmons gets more reaction out of "Damn" than just about anybody else did all night. :rofl:


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So badly want to bang Lita

Also a really cool segment


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fucking love that APA music


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I have a feeling Taker And Austin is going to be at the end


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i used to not really be attracted to lita.

but holy fucking tits.

FUCK THIS CROWD.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And Heath Slater's time on Raw is just about up.


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fucking awesome raw


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin... please stun AJ


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

that was good still need Austin and Taker


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita could take a dump on the entire Divas roster... except Kharma.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I marked hard


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAMN!


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Taker and Austin just have to be on this show.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That could of been better..

Like totally flip the script and bring Taker out for a quick squash.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was fun to see.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Would love to see Sid back full-time. Always liked him.


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL at the morons on here who were saying Lita is no longer hot and is 'fat'.

Cretins.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Probably another add break now


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JBL decapitates Slater LOLZ


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wasn't Steve Blackman supposed to be on this show?


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fuck is kane?


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Let's have Punk/Cena go 40+ minutes. Why not?


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *APA Bradshaw is my highlight so far along with Bryan/Rock, THE HAND and Lita's tits.*


Forgot about the hand....
:lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark

The Absolute said:


> Lita could take a dump on the entire Divas roster... except Kharma.


Kharma is no longer on the divas roster

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Not much time left for Austin. The Austin/Vince video makes me think he's not gonna be on the show.*


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita looked fucking hot


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Huganomics said:


> I'd work the show free to get pinned by Lita.


I'd work a year for free..


----------



## Mr. Saintan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Twisted14 said:


> *So badly want to bang Lita*
> 
> Also a really cool segment


She's got Herpes! Clap! Clap! Clap! Clap! Clap!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

About an hour left guys, something big happening!?


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Clothesline from hell! DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAMN Sean Mooney's in the house!


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Domenico said:


> Taker and Austin just have to be on this show.


:agree:


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Missing kane/taker/austin


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sean Mooney lol


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sean Mooney, mark out you guys.


----------



## Sheep

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sean Mooney
YYEEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA was the highlight for me.

That and Vader.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sean Mooney!!! 

Where the hell has he been?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

holy sheeet! Mooney looks old as fuck


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam

Mooney!


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MOONEY!!!


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita was looking fine as hell.

Still really need to see Austin and Taker..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Christ, Sean Mooney...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mark out for Sean Mooney.

Need to bring him back permanently with the old school backstage segment.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You know... Lita is proof of what the divas division could be. She can wrestle better than half the men... and she puts all the current divas to shame with her beauty. Holy fuck I forgot how she hot sh........

Holy fuck... blast from the past. SEAN FUCKING MOONEY?!?!?!?!


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You know Raw is good when a forum crashes


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I gotta say Lita gave me more of a boner than Trish tonight!


----------



## illmat

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita looked so damn good. CM Punk is getting it in.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This show needs Todd Pettengill.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Mooney needs to be signed back.

Also, Bryan can cut a promo. Fuck all the haters that say otherwise.


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

15,000 **** in St Louis.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What happened to the people D Bry was talking to?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy fuck. Sean Mooney!!!!! A ghost from the past definitely!


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Taker and/or Austin will be at the end.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Shuttup Mooney." - Mr. Perfect


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Those tits.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck me, Mooney!! Blast from the past


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Bryan taking another big step to GOAT status tonight.*


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I splooged a lot. I don't care if her hair was greasy as fuck.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Slater is awesome. Sold it amazingly. JBL delivered one of the best ever.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie Sheen vs D-Br feud?!


----------



## EuropaEndlos

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This ends at 11:05 or 11:30? People keep saying an hour left or whatever.

Nice Winning from Bryan hahaha


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin to interrupt Punk/Cena. Maybe?


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That segment was awesome, DANIEL BRYAN IS STILL THE GOAT AND GOD


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin to cost Punk the match. Calling it now


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Guys I have only one thing to say about this episode DAMN!


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie Sheen vs Daniel Bryan feud??? 

LOL


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is Jericho going to appear?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Please, no Rob Bartlett tonight.


----------



## deadman18

Lita is fit tho


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Knew Lita couldn´t wrestle a real match with that top. That would been ended up being truly attitude era. :cool2


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

dat bry-winning


----------



## checkcola

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sean Mooney, most random return ever?

DB/Charlie Sheen feud? hmmmm


----------



## Svart

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



GothicBohemian said:


> Yeah, like I said earlier, all these Remember When moments are making me miss what once was. Not sure that's the reaction they were going for, but pretty much inevitable. Given the comparison between old Raw and...Santino, with Hornswoggle. Sigh


Exactly. It's depressing.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm really losing hope in Austin and Taker appearances. Was nice to see a brutal Clothesline from Hell, though!


----------



## ejc8710

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bring Back Todd Pettengill Please


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao loved how he said "winning!"


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ORLY Bryan? I think Sheen would hit you with the cokebuster and slap the Winlock on you


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> Those tits.


I know, Bryan's tits are great.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> OK can we just have the rest of the show be legends returning and skip the current talent?


Probably what Vince and creative would like every week, sadly.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

D Bryan=BEST IN THE BUSINESS


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Emotion Blur said:


> *This show needs Todd Pettengill.*


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita will always be my favorite diva


----------



## Tosh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Winning!!!!! Bryan just gets better every time he's in TV


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Daniek Bryan is easily one of the stars of the night. Guy is epic


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If Austin and Undertaker fail to appear I will fail forgive them and WWE.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lol @ Bryan's "winning." That segment would've been better if Sheen were actually there. It kind of had an awkward ending. Oh well.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Tedious said:


> Austin to interrupt Punk/Cena. Maybe?


We can only hope. Austin interrupts, Cena wins when Punk is distracted, build up until WM.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



RFalcao said:


> Is Jericho going to appear?


He's already appeared tonight, was in the 6 man tag match earlier on in the show. He took the fall after a Sheamus Brogue Kick.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So ummm I guess no other thing with Chris Jericho tonight? guess he didn't have anything special planned at all


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita <3

She looked incredible! My first Diva crush, she looked amazing, needs more thong though.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Great promo from Bryan, his intensity and pacing is spot on


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Taker! Austin! Punk! Cena!

Maybe the big angle involves them.


----------



## deadman18

RFalcao said:


> Is Jericho going to appear?


Jericho wrestled in a 6 man tag in the first hour...


----------



## RydimRyder

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita looked fittt


----------



## Green Light

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If Austin doesn't show up I'm gonna be disappointed


----------



## Gwilt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Edge tonight?


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Still no Show. I can see it's gonna be a screwjob finish so that Cena loses.

*


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Carcass said:


> Charlie Sheen vs D-Br feud?!


:jay


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> We can only hope. Austin interrupts, Cena wins when Punk is distracted, build up until WM.


Please let this happen. We need a big twist to end tonight.


----------



## BigWillie54

holt_hogan said:


> 15,000 **** in St Louis.


So acting like you seen tits before and not act like a child = *** now?

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> We can only hope. Austin interrupts, Cena wins when Punk is distracted, build up until WM.


I might just stop watching Raw right now so I can go to sleep on that note.


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



The Absolute said:


> Lol @ Bryan's "winning." That segment would've been better if Sheen were actually there. It kind of had an awkward ending. Oh well.


Sheen has adonis dna and tiger blood, he doesn't need to be there in person to slap the cokelock on danielson


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Taker, Austin i'm hoping on you guys


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If Austin or Taker interrupted the WWE title match I'd fucking bow down in greatness. Taker for Cena and Austin for Punk. :mark: they can't not have Austin show, it just wouldn't make sense at all.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's not looking good for future 3 hour raws. We all realize now that it'll be filled with commercials, promos, chatter(most of it useless) and, time permitting, a little wrestling.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

APA and lita i marked like a little girl and DAAAAAAAAAAAAM lita <3


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

There has to be something huge to close the show.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Check out the push on Daniel Bryan. Pretty sure he's been the most featured superstar of this


----------



## MDollaz

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dark Knight Rises has taught me that as a detective, I'm not allowed to believe in coincidences.

Recap of AJ announced as GM+AJ/Cena flirting on Twitter+Punk/Cena=Something EPIC


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

D Bry getting serious exposure tonight


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

As much as it'd be epic.

Why would Austin get involved in Punk/Cena? to start a feud with Punk?


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The phuck is Austin and Taker?


----------



## the fox

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

actually it seems vince is really high on bryan
the guy is becoming the #1 heel of the company
and if anyone think he is being de-pushed just open your eyes!!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bryan is magnificent tonight.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

what if at the end of the show Austin comes out stuns Punk and Taker comes out Tombstones cena planting WM 29 seeds?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Austin/Taker/Goldberg/Shane/Flair etc? Disappointing.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita! I marked!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Only thing that would make this show unforgettable is if Cena would turn heel and win. Too bad it wont happen.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Guys will this raw be bad if Austin and Taker does not show up? I marked for Rock tho


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope this "big angle" they were planning on starting tonight isn't AJ as GM. I like the move but we need something much, much more


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Wsupden said:


> If Austin or Taker interrupted the WWE title match I'd fucking bow down in greatness. Taker for Cena and Austin for Punk. :mark: they can't not have Austin show, it just wouldn't make sense at all.


The Austin package during the show says no live appearance imho.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Let's get an Austin/Rock/Taker/Kane segment for old time's sake.

Or just Austin and Taker however. I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is that Eddie's nephew?!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This should be cringe-worthy.


----------



## illmat

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn, D-Bryan had a great promo but all I'm thinking about is Lita's tits.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Guy has a cool last name.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Fuck this filler shit.*


----------



## uniden

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



pinofreshh said:


> :lmao loved how he said "winning!"


that was perfect to be honnest


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Who gives a fuck about this guy? Really? Fuck off.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Really Really Really Really


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

boo this man!


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What makes him special???


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Who cares about this Alex guy. Fuck social media.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Who the fuck is this Guerrero kid and, more importantly, why should we care?


----------



## killacamt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wwe and this social media crap, gtfo,this guy sounds like a tool


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Who the fuck is this guy


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Are you kidding? We're wasting time on this guy?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This fucking clown. :lmao


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What is this now? Enough with the social media.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



holt_hogan said:


> 15,000 **** in St Louis.


:terry


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

He's got that Swagger "supercuts" haircut 

Christ, get the mic away from this guy


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Alex is a plant.


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Who gives a flying fuck about Alex Guerrero Jr? If he's not related to Eddie or Chavo, then he shouldn't fucking well be featured on this show. Ever.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lucky dude.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hi Fozzie.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Betcha if his name was Alex Benoit he wouldn't be the 100,000,000th follower.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol @ this fat geek taking a shot at D-Bry. Go back to your mother's basement, tubby.


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Austin, no good.


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OH BOY WE GOT SOME MUPPETS BOYS,


ANd~! the spirit squad!


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Muppet segment? OH HELL NAW


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh my christ


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fozzie bear wtf


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fpalm


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ok piss break


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Waka Flocka's ispiration


----------



## Peapod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Enjoyed Raw just wish Undertaker was here.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*I just feel that both Taker AND Austin will appear at the very end.

That's just me, we'll see....*


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Y2-Jerk said:


> So ummm I guess no other thing with Chris Jericho tonight? guess he didn't have anything special planned at all


I had forgotten about this until now. Surely he doesn't think we're going to be talking about how he jobbed out to Sheamus?


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nicky!


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fozzie Bear? Fuck my life. He should recite Austin 3:16 and McMahon 6:32.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I should never have to see King's face that up close again. 
Stuff of nightmares right there.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wokka Wokka best catchphrase in history


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Even the fan had lines.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can we have Lita back plz?


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Can't deny I smiled more for a Bear than most of the wrestlers.

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMIKEY*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

and the forum representative has gotten some screen time!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Woah, Vickie's actually gained weight.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Kane needs to set a few bitches on fire tonight.


----------



## Venomous

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So far we've had 3 matches? the 6 man tag, the intercontinental and the Slater job, did I miss anything? Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much filler.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nothing like a Foley cheap pop


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

30 mins left......


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

this has been underwhelming


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WELCOME TO RAW IS...JERICHO!


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shane was not going to be there. What was Jericho's announcement?


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope cena/punk's match save the show.


----------



## AustinRock2288

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Carcass said:


> lol @ this fat geek taking a shot at D-Bry. Go back to your mother's basement, tubby.


Oh my aren't you a tough guy.


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao

i just marked @ "INDEED!"


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If Taker and Austin don't show up to this event..it will suck


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Get lost Fozzie. I'd rather have Puppet H. Puppet H, grab a shovel and bury that bear.


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LMAO at Funaki saying 'Indeed' on that clip :lol


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

RIP MACHO MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This RAW has changed from a 7/10 to 6.5/10, the only things that have been positive about the show is Mae Young's illegitimate hand, The Rock and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

INDEED reference!

:mark:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Completely about the Funaki angle with his voiceover.

Would have been epic to see Macho Man on an episode of RAW once it got good.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Mixing Ryder and Flair together is total greatness.*


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anyone shitting on Fozzie Bear has no soul. At all.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ryder/Cena/Mean Gene in one segment and no pop at all?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

GTV mention :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I miss GTV


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



AustinRock2288 said:


> Oh my aren't you a tough guy.


Carcass still thinks wrestling is real.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I thought Goldust was behind GTV? That was the plan anyway, ha ha.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Jericho tonight?!


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Gene Okerlund as the one behind GTV..... 

Makes just as much sense as Hornswoggle as the GM


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I can't believe Lita was there.
Total markout moment


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No pop for Rock/Cena. LMAO


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

G TV. Shoulda been Golddust.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dat confrontation


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Long time? Only a few months.*


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where is The Undertaker and Stone Cold Steve Austin?! :cuss:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Rock, it has been a long time"

Only a few fucking months mate.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Tom Green was supposed to be behind GTV. Russo said so.


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The smile of burial.


----------



## MR.ANDERSON <3

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Actually quite enjoyed this raw tonight, just hope they dont end it with being predictable, which to me is..

Cena v Punk

Big Show interference, either knocking out cena or both! Meaning Cena's first man to fail to cash in and sets up a triple threat for summerslam.

Wouldn't mind Cena losing tonight, just dont want that BIG SHOW involved!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*clutches pearls* rock and Cena...


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And the crowd goes mild!


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"The Rock; it's been a long time."

Bitch please. It was four months ago.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena no selling his Wrestlemania beatdown.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Vince's two gay lovers in one segment together. Heartwarming.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Omfg Taker and Austin come on dammit


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

% chance of fuckery? 90.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Big Show is so going to interfere in the match tonight.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fucking commercials


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena still couldn't wipe that fucking grin off his face...


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Once in a lifetime *ahem* year"


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena will lose against Rock again at the Royal Rumble and will come out smiling the next night.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> No Jericho tonight?!


He appeared earlier tonight.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



MR.ANDERSON <3 said:


> Actually quite enjoyed this raw tonight, just hope they dont end it with being predictable, which to me is..
> 
> Cena v Punk
> 
> Big Show interference, either knocking out cena or both! Meaning Cena's first man to fail to cash in and sets up a triple threat for summerslam.
> 
> Wouldn't mind Cena losing tonight, just dont want that BIG SHOW involved!


That would explain why Show was added to the poll.


----------



## FoxyRoxy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS FUCKING CROWD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



BigWillie54 said:


> So acting like you seen tits before and not act like a child = *** now?
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


Or could be in reference to Mooney calling the fans **** on ppv years back.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Kane or Taker or Austin? Blasphemy!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ugh. Seems like they are going to do Rock/Cena II. I wanted to see Rock/Brock. That's where the money is at.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

55 minutes left, Undertaker or Stone Cold just have to be here.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

they cant end raw 1000 with big show it has to be a big moment


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Rock vs Cena part 2? We can count on that, I guess...


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> Anyone shitting on Fozzie Bear has no soul. At all.


Some little kids were scared of clowns, I was scared of Fozzie Bear. I have bad memories of that bear.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> No Austin/Taker/Goldberg/Shane/Flair etc? Disappointing.


Austin/Taker may be there.

Goldberg was never really a WWE star, that kind of flopped TBH.

Shane? Out being succesfull, becoming the real #1 McMahon probably.

Flair? Heard something about a TNA/WWE lawsuit, it's just one big mess really.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



KuritaDavion said:


> Big Show is so going to interfere in the match tonight.


Would flip the fuck out fpalm


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Long time? Only a few months.*


Maybe he spent the last few months watching their promos in the buildup to WM, probably made it feel like an eternity.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> No Jericho tonight?!


He jobbed out to the ginger...in the multi tag match earlier...


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

As ridiculous as this sounds, this Raw is fail without Austin and The Undertaker. The Undertaker should of been the one to come out when DB said he was the greatest of all time. Was such a perfect spot, see DB "I am the second greatest in the world"


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CROWD IS the worst ever. No pops or anything, freaking unbelievable.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If Show shows up and Austin/Taker don't...the backlash will be f***ing insane.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i was hoping edge would be there but it doesnt look like that is going to happen 

taker and austin will prob show up at the end though


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
what the fuck is the umpa lumpa?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Ugh. Seems like they are going to do Rock/Cena II. I wanted to see Rock/Brock. That's where the money is at.


After HHH buries Lesnar at Summerslam he'll be worthless.


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can't say I'm underwhelm since my expectations weren't high, but this raw has been average so far.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nobody and I mean NOBODY and really mean NO MOTHAFUCKA BODYY WANTS TO SEE CENA AND ROCK AGAIN!


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This can not end like this without Austin and Taker. We had everyone their today, Austin and Taker u can't do this to the fans


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



KuritaDavion said:


> Big Show is so going to interfere in the match tonight.


I had the same expression as the baby in your avatar when I read that. I hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## LBGetBack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Completely about the Funaki angle with his voiceover.
> 
> Would have been epic to see Macho Man on an episode of RAW once it got good.


Once it got good? When was that?


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So, the crowd has been dead the whole night, but as soon as Cena comes on, everyone starts cheering/booing. He can generate a reaction, whether it's a good one or a bad one...that's why he is the face of the company and that won't be changing any time soon.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> No Jericho tonight?!


ummm...he was in the first match...man


----------



## Gresty

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where the fuck is taker


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*






Shenanigans: _noun_ 1. Secret or dishonest activity or maneuvering. 2. What the WWE title match tonight will be full of.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Todd Pettengill and Sean Mooney are both trending 

And people wonder why I say Twitter is overrated as a marketing tool


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

With Rock in a WWE title match at the Rumble, will the actual Royal Rumble close the show?


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Still waiting on kane/taker/austin/edge


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
> what the fuck is the umpa lumpa?


He's Brian Blair! Fuck him in the ass, Sheik!


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk is going to retain the title.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



JEKingOfKings said:


> With Rock in a WWE title match at the Rumble, will the actual Royal Rumble close the show?


The WWE Title has closed the Rumble in the past.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Austin/Taker = failure.
No Ambrose debut either which is pretty lame.
Not a bad show by any means, had a couple of good segments but overall disappointing imo.

Please don't win Cena


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

My post will be nothing about Taker and Austin from now on


----------



## illmat

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anybody expecting Austin to be the ref, The Rock to interfere, and then The Undertaker appearing on stage or in the ring to end the show?


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

There's Kane.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here's Kane...so that means Taker is not far behind.


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well, if there was a chance for Taker to be seen, this is it.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Kane. UNDERTAKER PLEASE


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

KANE!


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where's Kane? The guy should at least appear in the show at some point.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



LBGetBack said:


> Once it got good? When was that?


After the mid 90s.

Beginning stages of RAW sucked. Would have been great to see Macho Man back after WCW went out of business or even not leave WWE at all.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Ooops. Almost missed the cue *


----------



## Peapod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Time for Taker.


----------



## Raizel

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Taker/Kane? CMON WWE


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

C'mon Kane/Taker.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

KAAAAAAAAAAAAAANEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Maybe (hopefully) Taker shows up now


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

As much as I'm missing taker Austin and Kane, I was really hoping for a Barrett return tonight


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cool, Kane is here. He deserves a spot for sure. Might see UT as well.


----------



## xhc

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Maybe Taker and Austin will be in a dark segment after the show goes off.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Something with Kane and Undertaker. Come on.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Okay, I was about to say...the big red monster had better been on here...that's one down and 2 more to go.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL told you lot, Cena gets the best reacton bad or good. :lmao 

St. Luis Missouri is a joke.


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Pleeaseeee let Kane fight Big Show so we don't see Big Show later.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Kane! we should get a brothers of destruction segment I hope


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Team Jobber


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WTF?


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh god not these losers


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shit just got real, it's Kane!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jinder....fucking...Mahal fpalm


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jinder Mahal?


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Time to squash some jobbers.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hunico coming out to Jinder Mahal's music...that's a joke.


----------



## xwmstormx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brothers of destruction setup!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here comes Taker.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh look its jobbers united!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The fuck? :lmao Bring back Hassan!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here's Kane... maybe we'll see Taker


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JObbers stable


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ITS BURYING TIME!


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wat.

Taker to rescue Kane?


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope we get to see Taker.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*GEEKS. 

Jinder Mahal been around for 999 episodes? ique2*


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

JOBBERS!


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brothers of destruction?


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hmmmm, six on one. Where's Taker???


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What a reaction.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

One Brothers of Destruction reunion, coming right up.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ryback coming to help Kane and kill the jobbers. Calling it.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brothers of destructions


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Taker!


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

u mad, jobbers?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HELL YEAH!

Taker is back!!!


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shit Nexus


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jobbers now?


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why am I getting a sense something odd's gonna happen. This Rock fiasco just is pointing to something more than a simple set up to a feud with one guy. It just seems to have an ominous air.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TAKER


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

There you go


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

God Bless Drew.
Holy fucking balls.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TAKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn. YES!

:mark:


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

taker really had to save kane like that? way to bury him what the fuck vince.


----------



## heggland0

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DIIIINNGGG


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Taker..!


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Undertaker! Fuck yeah. Deadman is back.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES :mark:


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCKING YES! BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION!


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TAAKEEEEEEERR


----------



## Mikecala98

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OH MY GAWDDDDD


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HERE WE GO


----------



## robass83

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TAKERRRRRRRR


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Knew it!


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Not at the end, BUT THE UNDERTAKER IS HERE!*


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh shit


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Spoke too soon on Taker.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yesssssssss


----------



## Joel

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:mark:


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

forum crash


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

'Taker!


----------



## Hypno

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AWWWWWWWWWWW FUCK YES.


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Seriously can't believe the negativity. Possibly one of the best Raw's in years and still people are moaning and bitching. Those that are should really find something else to do with their time.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brothers of Destruction!!!


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*These 2 buddies again now then *


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam

Bout time


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And mark out....


----------



## deadman18

Fuck Yes!!!!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

My husband!!!!!!! YASSSSSS


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

brothers of destruction baby fuck yeah


----------



## Venomous

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol the neo-J.O.B squad aka neo-Nexus


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TAKER SAVING KANE< YES!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TAKER COMMIN TO BURY JOBBERS! WHAT A POP!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE UNDERTAKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THANK YOU GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matherto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

'It can't be!?'

'Do you think it is!?'

Just fuck off Cole, fuck right off.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TAKER is here. Just need Austin now.

Fucking awesome.

Destroy the JOB squad


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Taker vs Drew Mcintyre FTW!


----------



## urca

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I remember when I used to mark out for taker. But, so they beat up some jobbers. Whatever.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I wonder if he is still bald.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THE GOAT IS IN THE BUILDING!!! TAKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol hell yeah Undertaker!


----------



## Until May

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

well at least I get to see my boy reks get a nice beat down


----------



## RedCarrot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Okay you can all stop complaining now. No relevance, no effect on any storyline, here is Undertaker for a pointless run-in.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

He should have come out as Isaac Yankem or the fake Diesel for nostalgia purposes.


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

that theme never fails to give me goosebumps


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TAKAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HERE HE IS........ FUCKING YES :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TAKER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clique

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK YES!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:mark:


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FORUMS GOING TO CRASH! BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION AGAIN TOGETHER!


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh. Silly me. Didn't even think.


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

omgomgomgomgomgomg


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Brothers of Destruction vs. Team Jobber


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dat jacket.


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

its shredder!?!?!?!


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yes!


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That outfit. We now have the Cobra Commander and Super Shredder.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

the undertaker is back on raw!


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

How about they just beat Kane's ass instead of waiting around?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

please have austin come out tonight too


----------



## qtgaines

Anyone else TV messing up?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOUDEST POP OF THE FUCKING NIGHT RIGHT THERE - G.O.A.T. THE FUCKING UNDERTAKER


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BOD REUNION!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fuckin marking :mark: :mark:


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The crowd woke up


----------



## wwetrex

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Darkstalkers Taker


----------



## redevil22

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HOLY FUC* HOLY FUC**********
MARKING THE FUC* OUT


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hey it's Mark! HI Marky! OMG YOU'RE SO NICE NOW!

Kill your fucking character some more if it's even possible.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yay! Mark out moment!


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

IT'S THE DEAD MAN


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

GOAT


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Undertaker new gear is bad ass


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Prime Time Players tonight?


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Skeletor? Is that you?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Raw just isn't raw without Undertaker and Kane together


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's Shedder


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*brb, going run a mile while Taker walks to the ring.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy fuck, 'Taker looks so badass.


----------



## Amuroray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

the goat


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yes!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OH MY FUCKING GOD
ORGASMU
ORGASMU
ORGASMU
ORGASMU
ORGASMU
HOHOHO
HOHOHO
HOHOHOHO
HOHOHO
HOHOHOHO
HOHOHIOHT
TH
TR
TH
TH
TR
HRT
H
RTH
RTH
645
4356
34
534
543
543
54
435
345
534
345
435
34JV REJKES
LFKS
DFKDS
KFDS
FKDSF
KR
SGFKRE
TRE
TRE
TRE
T
ERT
4RT
RET
4T
45
45
45
34
3
53
53
3
53
53
45
346
356
5346
5436
546
45
456
456
345
63
2
2
2
2
2
22
22
2
2
2
22
4
4
6
6
6
56
56
65
654
456
45
546
456
546
564
645
546
45
456
546
546
456
546
564
546
654
564
65
456
564
465
546
654
546
654
546
5
4
564M
MY VOICE
I'M A FUCKING CHIPMUNK
HE LOOKS
FUCKING BADASS
OH MY FUCK
MY DICK
OH SHIT


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bitches are about to be killed.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

There's Undertaker! Huge reaction.


----------



## DCY

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I kept wondering if they were going to do Kane and Taker. Awesome!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The jobbers could of got away by the time he gets to the ring


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now we just need Austin. Or Goldberg. But they're both 99.9% not here.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BROTHER OF DESTRUCTION!!!


----------



## Lex Express 12

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thank god...!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *GEEKS.
> 
> Jinder Mahal been around for 999 episodes? ique2*


He actually was speaking on behalf of all jobbers.

I'd laugh if Drew McIntyre takes out Kane and Taker single handedly. CHOSEN ONE.


----------



## heggland0

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



dougnums said:


> taker really had to save kane like that? way to bury him what the fuck vince.


IWC: Hard to please


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

But does Kane really need help against Taj Mahal and Zack Hawkins?


----------



## the fox

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

the brothers of destruction


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Marking out for the bad ass gear.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now, we only need to see Austin and it will be a PERFECT night!


----------



## Evolution

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It will be the top of the hour before Taker even makes it to the ring...


----------



## illmat

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TripleG said:


> Here's Kane...so that means Taker is not far behind.


Spot on.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Its great to see Taker.. but I would have much rather seen him come out when Kane was being beaten down on his motorcycle to Lim Bizkit.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope I never have to rely on Taker to save me. By the time he got to me I would have been beaten to death with a funeral procession ending.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What a moment for these guys to be in the same ring as The Undertaker. Stuff dreams are made of.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

guess they are forgetting how kanes "whole career" was just a master plan to destroy taker.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So no Austin or Ambrose then I'm guessing? Man they could have at least aired a vignette for Dean.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



dougnums said:


> taker really had to save kane like that? way to bury him what the fuck vince.


What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They could've beat him up during that long pimp ass entrance.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where did the jobbers go?

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Good god, they could've demolished Kane by the time Taker got half way up the ramp.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That trench coat is making me shit bricks right now.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AUSTIN TO REFEREE PUNK/CENA!!!

CALLING IT NOW!!!


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is the TRUE G.O.A.T


----------



## Sheep

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now all we need is Austin


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lawler is captain obvious


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL cape botch


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

camacho looks scared. hood botch


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lol at the hood fail :lmao


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao got his hood stuck


----------



## wwetrex

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Botch


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hoodie fail.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FKN MOHAWK


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hood fail


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Drew part of the GEEK squad :downing*


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Taker's hair makes him look like a butch rofl


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Shaddw said:


> I wonder if he is still bald.


he isn't bald for option


----------



## Amuroray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

he couldnt get his hood offfflololol


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I though he shaved it off with that hood fail, then I remembered he got DAT FIVE HEAD


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

botched hood removal :lmao gotta love it


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao at his hair. WTF?


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



BothGunsBlazing said:


> I hope I never have to rely on Taker to save me. By the time he got to me I would have been beaten to death with a funeral procession ending.


LMAO! Oh my god, I'm siggin' that shit.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Smoooooooth.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lol'd @ the hood not coming off of Taker. Brothers of Destruction time. Austin should come out and stun them all afterwards


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

oh shit epico smiled
GUESS HE IS FIRED


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao at the botch


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



BothGunsBlazing said:


> I hope I never have to rely on Taker to save me. By the time he got to me I would have been beaten to death with a funeral procession ending.


Exactly :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hunico is so good. Why is he a part of this?


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wait, didn't these two hate each other last time they met. You know, flashlight urn and all.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Refreshed the forum just for the hoodie jokes.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bearer is going to come out and talk shit about Taker's loose momma. 
Kane vs Taker Part 9783


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I like how all the mid carders just backed off while Undertaker his entrance when they could've easily swarmed and beaten up Kane in the time it took the Undertaker to slowly walk to the ring :lol


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

one last run as tag champs
make the division semi relevant again


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Poor jobbers. Creative just threw a bunch of guys together and told them to get owned by the B.O.D.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cool spot from the BOD.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Synchronized wrestling, book is Olympic committee.

Awesome segment.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Kiss?


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Taker is so done..


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Can't even get a decent chant going for Taker.*


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I keep waiting for Kane to turn on Taker.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Crowd finally alive


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

...So...are they waiting for something?


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Kane vs. Taker part 390, live on GOFightLiveTv.net


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

2 of the greatest of all time


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*YES!*


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I marked.


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fucking hell I'm complete


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

How the hell didn't they beat down Kane?! Taker took like three minutes just to get to the ring!


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

fucking amazing


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> ...So...are they waiting for something?


this :lmao


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Moments like this makes me proud to be a Kane fan.


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

this is awesome


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Silence was a little awkward


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And I feel nothing in my pants.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Kane attempted to kill Undertaker, kayfabe wise...but hell..they're bros again.


----------



## RedCarrot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well that was boring and pointless.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Omfg Austin please


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol anti-bullying right after Kane and Taker beat the shit outa 6 guys.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Obvious segway into B.A.STAR*


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Kiss?


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks like this :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I guess Austin missed his cue while they were standing around :austin


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Kane backwards over the rope. Oh the nostalgia is thriving.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

'Taker wishes he could still exit the ring like Kane does


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Weird time to cut to Be a Star


----------



## Raizel

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

last time they'll be together in the ring probably :') great moment


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I guess we wont see Austin. 

Well, the Brothers of Destruction was AWESOME!


----------



## dougnums

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now let's give the brothers of destruction a nice big antibullying St. Louis welcome!!


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I need Austin to come out if not ill be crushed


----------



## Rop3

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWE title match gonna get like 5 minutes?


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh god. BA Star. WWE contradicts their own anti-bullying campaign every week.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And the anti-bully campaign comes on after that.


----------



## SeriousThreat

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Austin = epic fail. Seriously. How the fuck can you have this without STONE COLD STEVE FUCKING AUSTIN?


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Miz way too proud of being bullied.*


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Great segment but this crowd is horrendous.


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shame their only segment was with a few jobbers


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Good spot for those two, but the jobbers and Brothers of Destruction looked a bit off for that, looked unrehearsed. 

Taker is the GOAT, but he's getting old. He should hang it up before he becomes like Flair. I don't want to see that.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

no austin makes me a sad panda


----------



## the fox

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

i guess austin will close the show
maybe a big face-heels brawl


----------



## deadman18

Sheamus was bullied? No way.....


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin, in the WWE title match, my life will be complete. Fuck.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The crowd should be sued FFS.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

just cummed everywhere


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Steph sure wasn't being a Star earlier. Eve should talk about how she was bullied by Cena.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Taker showed up around the time this thread hit 666 posts.


----------



## DCY

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



VRsick said:


> 2 of the greatest of all time


I know, so awesome. I knew they would team up.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Guys I swear, we are complete, all we need is Austin and The Rock to beatdown Cm Punk and John Cena


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now all we need is Austin. If Austin is here, the show will be complete.


----------



## RydimRyder

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

good to see Undertaker again.. brothers of destruction legends


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao at anyone actually complaining about a brothers of distruction reunion...


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's awkward seeing Sheamus in a suit.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rop3 said:


> WWE title match gonna get like 5 minutes?


there is a 30 minute overrun.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This the BEST RAW EVER:yes:yes


----------



## East

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was awesome, but where the fuck is Austin?


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No way in hell Sheamus would sell being bullied.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao Miz trying to hype up the kids like a life coach.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



kokepepsi said:


> oh shit epico smiled
> GUESS HE IS FIRED


Do you mean Camacho? I know it's easy to confuse all of the minority jobber tag team guys.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Up Next?


.... Austin? *


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Taker looking like a broke down old man tbh, sad to see.

Also, damm, is that school in America or Africa!?


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



nba2k10 said:


> Guys I swear, we are complete, all we need is Austin and The Rock to beatdown Cm Punk and John Cena


This.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Austin? How the hell?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Miz looked menacing in the Be a Star video package


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh yeah, I remember why I don't tell anyone I watch WWE.


----------



## RydimRyder

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk vs Cena WWE TITLE!!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn, whats up with Austin?

Is he even there?


----------



## Total Package

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This has indeed been awesome but how the hell do you not book Austin?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Curious to see who gets more cheers here Punk or Cena


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Stone Cold? That is absolutely pathetic. Fucking die WWE.


----------



## illmat

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lita and Stephanie, man I miss them.


----------



## AustinRock2288

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

My guess is Austin is gonna interrupt the match and cause Punk to lose the title thus going into Austin vs Punk for Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

we all went bullied.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MOTYC coming up next.

Also, Austin could still close the show guys, hold your horses.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I can't believe I'm doing it but... let's go Cena!

Austin and Rock beating them down sounds great, though!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Taker... fucking legend. Comes out, gets pop of the night, wakes crowd the fuck up, and we go now to the WWE Championship match.

Just perfect. The crowd better be this alive for the match.

Also :lmao at the hoodie botch... poor Takey's gettin' old.


----------



## Amuroray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena or punk to win then austin stunners them?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I still think they should of had the old set up etc. on this show and went for a new change with a new era starting next week.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

1000th episode shouldve been in MSG or Chicago


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wheres austin damn it


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin come on please, my favorite superstar, please, Austin please


----------



## KnowYourRole

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is there any chance of this ending at 11:05?


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> Steph sure wasn't being a Star earlier. Eve should talk about how she was bullied by Cena.


Jericho was a meanie face towards her and so was Rock.

She clearly was a "victim".


----------



## ajp82

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin will show 100% he IS Monday night raw.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin has to be here. Honestly, if Austin isn't here then the whole show doesn't make sense.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Big Show run in definitely happening then. Just pray it doesn't cause the finish.*


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWE Championship match is coming up next!


----------



## #Mark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WE WANT AUSTIN


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin for special ref pls


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nice to see Taker outside the months February-April


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hoping for something cool to end the show.

Knowing WWE it'll be Cena celebrating with the title and hugging military folks


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

show to interfere in the title match, austin to take him out. calling it!


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Emotion Blur said:


> No way in hell Sheamus would sell being bullied.


:lmao

I could see that.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You know what would be peachy? If Austin came out and interfered in Punk vs. Cena. If this episode ends without an Austin appearance, I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sorry, still not done marking for Taker. GOAT layin out a buncha jobbers ftw.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWE title's match will be a 15/20 minutes match.


----------



## imonaplain

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

austin is there


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy fuck that was awesome i havent seen the BOD in years DAAAM awesomeeeeeeeee


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Big Show run in definitely happening then. Just pray it doesn't cause the finish.*


What would the point of his run in be if it DIDNT cause the finish...?


----------



## Pronk25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

this is terrible. its just been old guys beating up the new guys.


----------



## pwlax8

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



King_Of_This_World said:


> Taker looking like a broke down old man tbh, sad to see.
> 
> Also, damm, is that school in America or Africa!?


Nope, St. Louis just has a very large African American population. I remember playing football at the Boys and Girls club when I was grade school and thought I was going to get shot


----------



## Raizel

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin aint gonna be here, why else would there be a billion video packages with him tonight?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol be a star campaign is such a contradiction. WWE doesn't protect kayfabe anymore anyways so in that sense it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

NO AUSTIN?! NO JERICHO?!


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I guess Miz is getting a push finally


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Dean Ambrose?
1001 Raw debut it is, then he can retire at episode 2000.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Those kids need to be told not to be pussies, not to not be bullies.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

show coming to interfere then austin taking him out would suck, cause its so obvious. i don't want show on it at all but he probably will be. lets hope austin interferes in the match though.


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



King_Of_This_World said:


> Taker looking like a broke down old man tbh, sad to see.
> *
> Also, damm, is that school in America or Africa!?*


fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Jesus Christ guys
Punk is gonna win
Austin comes out to celebrate
Punk refuses beer
Austin stuns Punk and ends show
Sets up WM match

Booking 101


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Three. Hours. Every. Week.

One episode, and this is already exhausting.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This big closing angle better knock my socks off. I thought this show started off great, but I've been pretty bored for the past two hours.


----------



## Ray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No way. No *fucking* way. I refuse to believe that *STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN* isn't appearing in the 1000th Episode of Monday Night RAW, a brand that he literally resurrected from the ashes.

Somethings up. No fucking way Austins not showing up tonight.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Man i was really hoping for the long shot of a Warrior return


----------



## HOLY S**T 123

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Great the see the brother of destruction again. But I would just like to say that it is 10:48 EST and I'm getting a little worried that I won't hear the glass shatter.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



nba2k10 said:


> Guys I swear, we are complete, all we need is Austin and The Rock to beatdown Cm Punk and John Cena


Yeah, that would make the newer generation look just great.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

isn't there suppose to be a big summer storyline beginning today?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> NO AUSTIN?! NO JERICHO?!


jericho was in a match earlier


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm telling you right now guys Punk and Cena will double team The Rock, then austin will make the save


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I bet Undertaker is jealous that Kane could a full head of hair in a few months than he can :lmao


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Not even a battle royal?


----------



## ajp82

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Wsupden said:


> show coming to interfere then austin taking him out would suck, cause its so obvious. i don't want show on it at all but he probably will be. lets hope austin interferes in the match though.


This


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I guess we can grasp at the hope that Punk retains the title and Austin comes out and drinks a beer with him, or next to him, since Punk won't drink.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

People saying taker is broken down forgot about his last match?


----------



## BigWillie54

pwlax8 said:


> Nope, St. Louis just has a very large African American population. I remember playing football at the Boys and Girls club when I was grade school and thought I was going to get shot


Shot? Smh

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> NO AUSTIN?! NO JERICHO?!


Jericho was in the first match


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> NO AUSTIN?! NO JERICHO?!


Jericho was in the tag match at the start of the show.


----------



## Beaker3391

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What Do You Guys Think will be this Big Segmant to end RAW that Vince was talking about??? and AJ GM What The Hell!!!!


----------



## imonaplain

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

augeRRRROOOOOOO!


----------



## AustinRock2288

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



The Absolute said:


> You know what would be peachy? If Austin came out and interfered in Punk vs. Cena. If this episode ends without an Austin appearance, I'm gonna be pissed.


This is my guess for what is about to happen. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If we dont get Stone Cold... There's gonna be a riot


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This match needs to end clean. 

Overall, this show had some awesome moments but it's not the GOAT material they wanted.


----------



## MR.ANDERSON <3

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Title match up next? Well, thats it. Moment i see the big show or hear his music, il be turning it off for bed! Il be able to guess what happened in the morning no doubt!


----------



## pipsythegypsy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I bet the ratings will suck for this show.

No Mark Henry...



No David Otunga


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheamus is so boring.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Buckley said:


> What would the point of his run in be if it DIDNT cause the finish...?


*Ref bump - false finish.*


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh yeah, they have a show called Smackdown too.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie Sheen....go away.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Really not a lot of time left for this match, meaning there's no way it ends clean.


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



BigWillie54 said:


> Shot? Smh
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


Some tough toddlers in St Louis.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WH title has not value now....


----------



## Total Package

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Please don't book Sheen vs Bryan. It will ruin the night.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why are they hyping Sheen and Bryan together?


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Daniel Bryan and Charlie Sheen at WM?


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Daniel Bryan vs. Charlie Sheen WM29 - calling it.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheen? Again?!


----------



## rocky145

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

havent watch Raw since the 2nd Raw after WM...oh i feel so glad. :cool2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

40 minutes left, should be a good match giving them time..


----------



## WPack911

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

There are no words for the epicness of this Raw, just no words.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheen is still here? I'm surprised he hasn't coked up yet. After watching three hours of this, I wouldn't blame him for doing so.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

A "shake" huh Charlie? :lmao


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheen is fucking wasted lol


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They're definitely doing Charlie Sheen vs Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fake Beard? He has a manly beard!


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

this guy is so tuned on coke fpalm


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Daniel Bryan vs. Charlie Sheen

Suck it ROH.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWE RAW 1000- "You see all of this fun stuff going on tonight? Yeah you won't see any of that next week."


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Omfg, Im pumped for the main event


----------



## killacamt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie Sheen needs not to be wrestling at all


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie Sheen v D-Bry at Summerslam?????


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Summerslam is in L.A.


I can guess what is going to happen.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Just let Sheen and his career die. Jesus Tapdancing Christ, who the fuck cares about him?


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Best Wrestler In The World. Pair him up with Charlie Sheen ep*


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

sheen vs bryan although epicly stupid would be hilarious


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Daniel Bryan, THE GOAT, in a feud with Charlie Sheen, the winning rockstar from mars.

BOOK IT WWE


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie Sheen recorded all of these segments before the show even started by the way. It was part of the script.

And Charlie's Sheen shake is an acid shake fyi.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The super fan has the stank face on.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie Sheen vs D.Bryan at summerslam


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheen v Bryan at Summerslam?


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now where is Austin? This show is not complete with him


----------



## Proc

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol sheen vs bryan @ summerfest


----------



## Ziggler Mark

psx71 said:


> No way. No *fucking* way. I refuse to believe that *STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN* isn't appearing in the 1000th Episode of Monday Night RAW, a brand that he literally resurrected from the ashes.
> 
> Somethings up. No fucking way Austins not showing up tonight.


Believe it...Austin chose making a fucking movie over raw 1000

No one can shit on the rock anymore, at least he took time out of his movie schedule to come to this.

Also, Bryan vs Sheen at summer slam....Haha

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Please don't tell me we'll get to see Bryan vs Sheen at SummerSlam in LA fpalm


----------



## matherto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh fuck off WWE.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie, DRUGS ARE BAD.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh fucking brilliant, Bryan vs Sheen at Summerslam? Snore


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Charlie Sheen vs Daniel Bryan? :lol

Where's David Arquette when we need him?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Daniel Bryan and Charlie Sheen at WM?


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Daniel Bryan in a Summerslam segment with Charlie Sheen? Sigh.


----------



## WoWoWoKID

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

John Cena vs CM Punk - This match is gonna be better than their Money In The Bank Match. 
:stuff


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

goldberg to interfere


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Do they have to show a recap of the set up of a match we already know is happening?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

austin will be here folks


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Omg, guys this is going to be big


----------



## Mordar

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Huganomics said:


> Yeah, that would make the newer generation look just great.


that would make it AWESOME, WM 29 austin vs punk and cena vs rock with cena turning heel, making them archrivals, much like austin vs rock was back in the day


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Still hoping Austin comes out and costs Punk the title...sets up Cena/Rock and Austin/Punk.


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Raw 1000 to end with Big Show standing over a knocked out Cena and Punk. 
Triple Threat at Summerslam. Fuck this company.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm gonna agree with the poster who said..Big Show interferes....Austin comes in and kicks his ass to end the show


----------



## radiatedrich

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

GOATface

Even Charlie Sheen agrees.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh great Bryan has a bunch of great segments tonight and as a reward he'll job to Charlie 'fucking' Sheen at Summerslam, and afterwards the Media worldwide will forever paint Bryan as a jobber in the mainstreams eyes.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is huge.


----------



## illmat

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Please WWE, don't waste Bryan's talent on Sheen.


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now the crowd makes noise. The fuck dude?


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

As long the show doesn't end with Cena celebrating with the belt I suppose I'll be content ~__~


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The champ coming out second for a change


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*All the big angles have bombed for me so far. Cena/Punk should be great up to the finish though and the show's been fun, despite achieving very little as expected.*


----------



## Total Package

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck everything. Bryan deserves an actual match at Summerslam.


----------



## lewisvee

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Big show interference anyone???


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Let's go Punk!


----------



## BigWillie54

SporadicAttack said:


> Some tough toddlers in St Louis.


Kids are just kids.....though my 9 y cousin would fight anyone so u have a point

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWe title match! let's go.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn, glad to see Punk out last.

Fucking far too much Cena love lately.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The only person to get a good response... fucking cena :lmao


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No austin = Major fail


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Come on, Bryan vs Sheen is classic. Heaven for us bryan marks.


----------



## Oscirus

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

memba when yall said you wanted to watch Bryan wrestle a broom? your wish is about to come true :cool2


----------



## pwlax8

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



BigWillie54 said:


> Shot? Smh
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


Dude, I live in Chesterfield, I'd never been to those parts of the city before that


----------



## Ray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh. Nice to see that Champ coming out last and not just the guy WWE values more.

Is it just me, or was that a weak reaction for Cena there?


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



GOD said:


> 1000th episode shouldve been in MSG or Chicago


This.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And the casuals go wild. This Raw should've been held in Chicago.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena has the ass of a black woman. The fuck?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn crowd is relatively dead even for Cena.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Bryan to have a 5 star match with Sheen.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

INC rage on my part when Cena wins, and I cry.


----------



## KnowYourRole

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Total Package said:


> This has indeed been awesome but how the hell do you not book Austin?


Supposedly he's on the set of Grownups 2 and there was a conflict in Austin's schedule.


----------



## Pronk25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

this is an absolute joke of a show.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

In my senior year of HS the vice principal (real fat bitch) started giving us some BS bully speech. Everyone had hated her for years. Everyone just yelled at how fat she was.


----------



## Mr_BB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ok wtf 1000 raw and NO SCSA that's all I've been waiting for


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sheen selling that PPV


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TripleG said:


> Charlie Sheen....go away.


This


----------



## Mikecala98

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anyone want Hall and Nash to come out to help Punk who is named the new leader of the NWO?


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What was the point of him winning MITB when he's wrestling Punk tonight?


----------



## Mordar

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK YOU CENA *clap clap clap clap* FUCK YOU CENA *clap clap clap clap*


----------



## illmat

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SporadicAttack said:


> Now the crowd makes noise. The fuck dude?


Of course, they raised the sound for the golden goose to make it seem like he got the loudest cheers of the night.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If Austin doesn't show up its a joke. The rock actually has real movies to make, not shitty ******* tv shows and straight to dvd shit and he showed up.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin Austin Austin


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Daniel Bryan vs Charlie Sheen in a cocaine match, the one that can snort the most cocaine off of AJ's ass wins.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now the crowd wakes up?! WTF?!


----------



## spezzano2311

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Long shot but just cant believe thry havent had ryback on. Had Clay in a squash. Ryback to stop Big Show interfereing to start a feud... ridiculous? just thought he'd be on show at some point.


----------



## Rop3

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

John Cena to be the first one to lose his MITB cash-in?


----------



## SeriousThreat

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin or fail. Seriously. Your gonna have the 1000 episode of Raw and hype it like this and leave out FUCKING STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN? You get him there at all costs.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Believe it...Austin chose making a fucking movie over raw 1000
> 
> No one can shit on the rock anymore, at least he took time out of his movie schedule to come to this.


Oh fuck off, like Austin has control of a film production schedule. If it just didn't work out, it's nobody's fault. Jesus Christ.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWE doesnt recognize Cena's WH titles.


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DB's biggest chance to really break through as a household name. Just imagine the amount of publicity he'll get if he starts feuding with Sheen.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And the CeNation have awoken for their hero. St. Louis Missouri, you are pathetic. fpalm


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I think Cena's turning heel tonight.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This match is going to be brilliant.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Goldberg, Batista, Flair, Big Johnny, Edge and Austin all to do run ins during the match.*


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ok I feel nervous


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

IT'S CLOBERIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING TIIIIIIIIIIIIIME!!!!


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

PPV quality match inc.


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No new belt, trololololol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

OK it's really bugging me. What is that theme that keeps playing on the Cena/Punk match screen?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Fink should've been the announcer for the main event.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk actually coming out second, whoa.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Haven't splooged once for Punk. 
Sad times...sad times.


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SporadicAttack said:


> Now the crowd makes noise. The fuck dude?


It's the Cena Effect. They've been slowly brainwashed and conditioned to only care about Cena and little else.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



lewisvee said:


> Big show interference anyone???


I've been expecting this since the match was first announced.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



cindel25 said:


> What was the point of him winning MITB when he's wrestling Punk tonight?


Because he's cashed it in...

And wow I think they used the correct poll results for once


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dreaming of a HUGE angle to end.. Show to interfere.. Punk gets a dirty win.


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No pop for Punk lmao.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Such a shame regarding Austin. Still the greatest superstar I ever saw in my eyes.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They should of had Fink the whole night.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena is gonna win.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

10% is WAY too much for Show.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Oh fuck off, like Austin has control of a film production schedule. If it just didn't work out, it's nobody's fault. Jesus Christ.


Exactly. Austin's been on plenty of random Raws to pop ratings so if he's not on this one it's no big deal.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock vs CM Punk voted by the fan so now we know Cena going to win


----------



## heggland0

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

10% are trolling on Twitter


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

People voted for the Big Show in that poll? Fuck my life.


----------



## radiatedrich

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Is it just me, or did the fact that Punk won the poll stop Cole in his tracks for a second?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why the fuck would anybody vote for Big Show?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So the wwe universe isn't as dumb as I thought? Punk winning the poll? Colour me shocked.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao oh my fucking God

#rockshow got 10%

b-b-b-b-bullshit


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thank god the people voted for Punk. (Even though Show shouldn't have even been an option)


----------



## Ray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wait what? We just GOT MITB in Pheonix a couple weeks ago. WTF.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> OK it's really bugging me. What is that theme that keeps playing on the Cena/Punk match screen?


It's the new Raw theme they've been using all night.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

We actually overcame the WWE universe on a WWE poll 

Seriously... gobsmacked on that one.


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HAHAHA ADVERT! 1 minute match? really?


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk won the poll?!?!... I'm pleasantly surprised by that...fucking stellar...


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin if you don't show up, do you know how many people would be upset? Please Austin come out


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol MOTY contender my ass.

I really do not understand why people think Punk is so good in ring, all he does is kick people! How is entertaining to watch?


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lol @ Cole stuttering when realized the people want to see Punk, not Cena.

-No Steve Austin
-No Wade Barrett
-No Dean Ambrose

Sigh.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TheF1BOB said:


> And the CeNation have awoken for their hero. St. Louis Missouri, you are pathetic. fpalm


LOL. You're pathetic for getting so worked up, actually.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fruity Pebble trending worldwide :lmao


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Goldberg, Batista, Flair, Big Johnny, Edge and Austin all to do run ins during the match.*


And Sting


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*2 commercial breaks during the match then? :downing*


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Goldberg, Batista, Flair, Big Johnny, Edge and Austin all to do run ins during the match.*


I hope...If not, pretty big disappointment.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Looks like the Universe wants to see Punk go one-on-one against Rocky. Nice!


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm going to watch the last minutes of the Glass House since the start of the match will be a watered down "Lets go Cena" "Cena Sucks" with Cole and King exaggerating that it's the biggest match in the history of Raw. 
I'll be back when the glass shatters.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



WWWYKIBROSKI said:


> The only person to get a good response... fucking cena :lmao


Are your ears clogged with diesel gas???


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Here we fucking go, this should be good.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL @ Cole and King's long pause after it showed Punk instead of Cena


Big WWE title match on the 1000th episode.

Starts at 11:00


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

MORE FUCKING ADS??? IT'S 5 TO FUCKING 5 IN THE MORNING???


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Realizing how long it feels since the start of the show. And that this will be the way it is every week.


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Like WWE ever would let fans vote.

It's clearly fucking what they want to tout.


----------



## tariqs2

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Someone will attack Cena causing him to lose the match starting some lame rivalry...


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nexus to return and beat the hell out of those 2 calling it


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



leon79 said:


> And Sting


and Tugboat


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin WILL make an appearance.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



abrown0718 said:


> :lmao oh my fucking God
> 
> #rockshow got 10%
> 
> b-b-b-b-bullshit


RockAE probably voted 10x for this ShowvRock.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Kabraxal said:


> We actually overcame the WWE universe on a WWE poll
> 
> Seriously... gobsmacked on that one.


Nobody in their right mind would pick Big Show.


----------



## cmp25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Austin = Fail

He better show up.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm expecting something BIG to happen during/after this match.


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol @ Cole being surprised that Punk won that poll instead of Cena.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



radiatedrich said:


> Is it just me, or did the fact that Punk won the poll stop Cole in his tracks for a second?


Guess they thought they'd killed the old wrestling fans off finally... forgot we'd come in to see some legends and fun one off schticks. Course we'd want Punk/Rock. Not only have we seen Cena/Rock but it wasn't that great to see twice.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



King_Of_This_World said:


> lol MOTY contender my ass.
> 
> I really do not understand why people think Punk is so good in ring, all he does is kick people! How is entertaining to watch?


Not that I'm disagreeing but who do you think the best wrestler in the WWE is?


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm convinced. Punk's not losing the title tonight. We haven't seen or heard from Big Show, which means he's interfering. He'll interfere (which some people have already called) and triple threat at Summerslam. WWE have built up Punk too much to just have him job clean to Cena (seriously). Cena likely wins at Summerslam or Night of Champions.

Obvious finish?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena heel turn to beat Punk CALLING IT.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Should have brought JR and Fink out for this match.*


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> I'm expecting something BIG to happen during/after this match.


ZOMG!!!1!1! DEAN AMBROSE COOD DEBUT HERE!!!11


----------



## Dropstorm

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> I'm expecting something BIG to happen during/after this match.


The BIG surprise is that there's no big surprise.

Calling it.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Need both Rock/Austin to take out Cena/Punk. Rock/Austin staredown.... :mark:


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



nba2k10 said:


> Austin if you don't show up, do you know how many people would be upset? Please Austin come out


I hope your hero comes out man, i really do. But i can't see it happening now, it would be to random.


----------



## lewisvee

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WE NEED AUSTIN!!!!!


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



JEKingOfKings said:


> MORE FUCKING ADS??? IT'S 5 TO FUCKING 5 IN THE MORNING???


it's 7:58 PM 
FUCK YEAH AMERICA


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

12 time world champ against the current wwe champ and 5 time world champ, please WWE, we want an amazing match!


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm also surprised they didn't allow RKO to show up. I mean, he probably lives 20 minutes away.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin/Rock interfere.. Setting up Austin/Rock vs. Cena/Punk at Survivor Series.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Not that I'm disagreeing but who do you think the best wrestler in the WWE is?


He says Bryan, who also does nothing but kick.

The kicking is their style of martial arts. Jujitsu. That's why they are always doing kicks and holds.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm expecting Punk to walk out of St. Louis with the WWE Championship somehow.


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Sign saying 'if cena wins, we will complain on the internet'


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why the hell do people think that Ambrose is going to debut?


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Big Show better now show up on this show, but damn Taker and Rock made me cream my pants, now Austin will make me cum harder j/k


----------



## RydimRyder

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

somethings gotta happen.. Austin not being there sucks


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why the heck was JR invited to announce the random tag-match of the night, then leave? WHERE IS HE RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Ray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

How can you not have legends like Austin and Edge in this show WWE. You're pathetic fpalm


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can we skip the match and just get to whatever the big closing angle is?


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Excited to see this 'big angle' although hoping Big Show is nowhere near it


----------



## x78

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk has to go over clean here.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Edge wasnt here tonight


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Dark Kent said:


> Are your ears clogged with diesel gas???


Nope 

Crowd's been dead all night.


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WE WANT AUSTIN!!


----------



## DaftFox

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anyone else been slightly disappointed tonight?

I couldn't wipe the smile off my face in the first segment but it seems to have gone down hill pretty fast. Hoping this match leads to the big summer storyline.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Wait for Austin....*


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So either this match is going to be really short, or they are going to go WAY over time.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin to share a beer with the new champion Cena at the end to close the show... calling it now. Trust me it'll make me sick too


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't mind Big Show, but if he ends the show....


----------



## Total Package

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk clean, please. Then Austin to end the show.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



VRsick said:


> I'm also surprised they didn't allow RKO to show up. I mean, he probably lives 20 minutes away.


But his mind is elsewhere rton


----------



## CruzControl

Main event at 10:59. Great 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Who the hells that ref?


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



psx71 said:


> How can you not have legends like Austin and Edge in this show WWE. You're pathetic fpalm


Because maybe Edge and Austin couldn't make it? Did that thought ever cross your mind?

...


----------



## matherto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

For the 53rd time on RAW...

Cena and Punk are in a main event together.

Probably higher actually.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Let's go Cena...CENA SUCKS!


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



BrianAmbrose said:


> I'm going to watch the last minutes of the Glass House since the start of the match will be a watered down "Lets go Cena" "Cena Sucks" with Cole and King exaggerating that it's the biggest match in the history of Raw.
> I'll be back when the glass shatters.


Lol spot on man.


----------



## Beaker3391

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena Turns Heel Tonight Calling It!!!


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Man its 4am already here WWE, please hurry the F up.


----------



## SeriousThreat

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Crazy how Cena can get a reaction out of any crowd. Its truly amazing.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

There's supposed to be like a half hour overrun, so get comfy.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm kinda bored with punk being champion.


----------



## Muratk57

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

İ think Big Show will attack Cena during the match and Steve Austin will destroy Big Show....


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



#Mark said:


> Austin/Rock interfere.. Setting up Austin/Rock vs. Cena/Punk at Survivor Series.


Huh? How on earth does that make sense?


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It will go on for 30mins, They lost 30mins on adverts.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cole says "tomorrow he will tie Hogan's record"

Giving it away? Cole is good at forgetting things! Let's go PUNK!


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If Cena wins the WWE belt and closes the show, then i will be upset.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> Punk has to go over clean here.


*Why?*


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What a boring match.


----------



## matherto

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



wwecruz said:


> Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


Do us a favour and get rid of this shite please.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> Why the hell do people think that Ambrose is going to debut?


They don't, it's just a running joke.


----------



## FoxyRoxy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

PLEASE NO BIG SHOW INTERFERENCE. 

I'm tired of Big Slow.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Something big must go down tonight, or all this will be is a huge nostalgia fest. A good Raw, a lot better than the other ones this year, but next week will be shit unless they do something big. That, and they must have Ambrose debut soon, next week or maybe the day after summerslam.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Edge is going to appear and spears Cena like at One Night Stand 2006.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Calling it now. Austin/Punk incoming.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I thought Lawler was going to say the crowd's got Cena's back just like he did with Sheamus a few months ago.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I will only allow a Cena win if Austin enters to start a feud


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm calling it, Cena's having a rematch for the title at SS.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So many matches were actually on this show


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Counting down till the time we see Big Show interfere


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



EuropaEndlos said:


> Cole says "tomorrow he will tie Hogan's record"
> 
> Giving it away? Cole is good at forgetting things! Let's go PUNK!


He said if Punk Retains....


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



holt_hogan said:


> and Tugboat


and Shockmaster


----------



## Total Package

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



LadyCroft said:


> *Why?*


He hardly has to and I doubt he will but it would be nice and solidify the reign and also solidify Punk v Rock at RR.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Would have been amazing if Punk low blow'd Cena at the start of the match as he JUST cashed in. Punk get DQ'd but retains.. Troll face Punk, grabs his title and waltz' out.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Waiting for the referee to get knocked out now before anything entertaining happens...


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Maybe Show comes out and Austin comes out to stop Show.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



LadyCroft said:


> *Why?*


He doesn't have to, but he SHOULD. Cena winning the WWE title will just bring us back to Cena's 2010/2011 reign's.


----------



## Lex Express 12

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> Why the hell do people think that Ambrose is going to debut?


Wishful thinking....


----------



## Gresty

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*





this will happen


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Soooooooo....no Austin?


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Needed MSG for 1000th


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Dark Kent said:


> and Shockmaster


That would be a shock if Tugboat and the Shockmaster appeared, together.


----------



## tariqs2

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

GOLDBERG!...


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

is that ref new?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh COME ON, Piper and Vader never held the WWE Title, can the announcers not even get that right?


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I would have loved for this RAW to have been hosted in Chicago.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I feel like I've been watching a PPV with only one match.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena getting some hate tonight!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No got damn reason why Cena should be a 12 time champion and Punk should be a 5 time champion in such a short period of time.


----------



## Svart

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I've been entirely too generous with my time. When are we going to see something that hasn't already been done before and better?


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't know what's going to happen


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yes, he is LIKE Superman.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Cena's like Superman" 

See! Even Lawler admits it!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

After 11. Hurry up. Wwe I need to give blessings


----------



## Total Package

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Cena's like Superman."

Finally, it's become evident to King.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena's like Superman :lmao king


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Cena's like Superman" :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena is like superman.... even wwe fucking admits it


----------



## Ray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Take out the crowd at Money In The Bank 2011, and you had this match.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lol lawler called cena super man.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL LAWLER EVEN SAID IT. Cena is Superman!


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Cena's like Superman"

You don't say...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"I MEAN CENA IS LIKE SUPERMAN" Jerry Lalwer


----------



## Barry_Champlain

Cena heel turn maybe. If be cool with title change in that regard. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

'Cena has a definitive advantage. Cena's like Superman'.

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Cena is like Superman."

Funnily enough we say the same thing. :lmao


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is so boring.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Cena is like Superman" :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"Cena's like Superman." So I love Superman, but in this instance, that's NOT a good thing.


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Man, compared to their other matches post-MITB, this is the weakest crowd atmosphere by far. Crowd is vocal, but mostly on the manditory Let's go Cena/Cena sucks chants.


----------



## Dropstorm

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

For all the hype and shocking moments promised, this has been an average 3 hour raw episode. DX was cool, that's about it.
Nothing shocking has happened. All the legends that came back were expected, and the ones that would have been surprising to see (Vader, Sid, etc.) were essentially spoiled by the whole Slater thing. 
This match needs a major ending to make this at least an average 3 hour Raw.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

King and Cole hinting at Punk DQ'ing himself? Oh man..


----------



## FourWinds

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Please WWE, let it be a clean title match. I know its asking alot but its the 1000th episode and its been awesome so far. Don't shit on this with an interference or a DQ.


----------



## Hibachi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't like that I have not seen Big Show....


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I wish we had J.R. calling this match.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Superman vs. Batman happening right now.


----------



## barnesk9

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It has happened King RVD says whats up


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

King: Actually, I am sure that has never happened.

R. V. D.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Am I the only one who hears "Lets go Cena/CM Punk" as opposed to "Lets go Cena/Cena Sucks" ?


----------



## Gwilt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What are you retarded King? RVD told Cena he was gonna cash in


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Let it be known no one has EVER cashed in a MITB honorably.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



kokepepsi said:


> is that ref new?


I think is Chad Patton


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



holt_hogan said:


> That would be a shock if Tugboat and the Shockmaster appeared, together.


It would be like a Typhoon.


----------



## Tedious

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow in a neutral town, Punk is the favourite with the crowd.


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

lolol

"BOO!"
"YES!"


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Nimbus said:


> This is so boring.


Then just turn off your television or change the channel. Simply as that.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Someone in attendance said on twitter that someone threw Cena's shirt back to him and he got escorted out by security :lmao


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Show to knock Punk out for a Cens win, then Cena to shake his hand? However i'm saying the other way round so far


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Even Cole acknowledges the 5 moves of doom.


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"How many times over the years have we seen this?"

Way too many Cole, way too many.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I watched that last sequence with Botchamania music on.


----------



## heggland0

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And the million dollar question from Cole: "How many times over the years have we seen this?"


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> "Cena is like Superman" :lmao


You mean HE CAN FLY!?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Lawler just said Cena is like Superman. Like we didn't know!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk saw you


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

People talking a Cena heel turn, what about Punk going darker?


----------



## Total Package

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And here's the opening for Austin.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

ref bump, which we all expected


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuckery incoming.


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Naturally.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Green Light said:


> Someone in attendance said on twitter that someone threw Cena's shirt back to him and he got escorted out by security :lmao


Now, that's just pathetic.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That kick to the face during the Five Knuckle Shuffle was awesome!!


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk :lol


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES! Punk wont win clean!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

always the same 2 scenarios for the ending of every fucking Cena match


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

zzz


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Let the fuckery begin.


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BIG SLOW


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAT REF BUMP


----------



## tariqs2

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

F the BIG SHOW!


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL at anyone getting hit by that slow ass spear


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Outrageously underwhelming.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Outrageously underwhelming.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Of course the big show is here. Cut it short friend


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Obvious... but now I'm interested.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Christ on a cracker.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I just saw Cenas dick anyon else see that?


----------



## FourWinds

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow..the 1000th episode and we couldn't have a clean heavyweight title match. It was awesome up to this point. But they just can't have a clean heavyweight title change on Raw can they?


----------



## Markoring

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TNAA TNA TNAA


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is all types of shenanigans.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why doesn't another referee come out?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HOLY FUCK TNA chant loud as hell


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TNA! TNA!

:lmao


----------



## tariqs2

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Waist Of Time...

Lol TNA TNA


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

"TNA" :lol


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is so taint


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Aw fuck off big show


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Did anyone else hear a TNA chant?


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ref selling better than Ziggler.


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where was Charles Robinson with the fastest 100m dash in referee history to stop this?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> People talking a Cena heel turn, what about Punk going darker?


Who said Cena is turning. Most people have said that Punk is turning heel.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TNA chant. :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Outrageously underwhelming.

Punk heel turn incoming.


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THIS IS AWESOME (CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP)


----------



## Total Package

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yep, no Austin.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Im mad as fuck we did'nt get Tensai on this raw


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Random guy shouting 'TNA' while Punk was picking the ref up :lol :lol:


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So... is something going to happen?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

That's it...Cena wins the title

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Damn Punk looked sad


----------



## Barry_Champlain

Did we just hear a TNA chant on Raw?


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yes Big Show


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hope Show kills Cena.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Only Cena can kick out while being unconscious. Way to make your champ look weak, like he should have lost twice.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

For fucks sake


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK OFF BIG SHOW.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is just shit.


----------



## tariqs2

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Waist Of Time...

Lol TNA TNA guy


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THERE GOES THE REF! SHIT'S ABOUT TO GET REAL!!!!!


----------



## Dirtnose

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

SERIOUSLY? a fucking dq!? on the 1000th episode another DQ? Fuck off Big Show.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk is turning heel


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk's turning heel! FUCK YES!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I hate to say it, but thank you Big Show


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

BULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHITBULLSHIT


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Killed the show with the shit ending.


----------



## FourWinds

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Stone Cold...here comes the fricken' Rock again.


----------



## H

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock said "Get the fuck outta the way"


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock has lost weight


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*HAHA!*


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

rock looks in great shape


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES FUCIK


----------



## magcynic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Awesome. Punk's turning heel again!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heel turn bitches.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CM PUNK = THE MAN!!!


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

PUNK HEEL TURN YES YES YES YES


----------



## Peapod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

heeelllllllllll


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES!


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk turn?!


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AND PUNK JUST TURNED HEEL!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock!!! Why are you saving Cena? Punk noooooo


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES!!! HEEL TURN!!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES PUNK!!! HEEL


----------



## Derek

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

TURN~!!!!!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DAT HEEL TURN!


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HEEL


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

PUNK STOPPING THE ROCK! AWESOME!!


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk turned heel? :russo


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The devil himself has arrived
YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I TOLD YOU ALL


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk heel turn Yes


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk is turning heel


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I spoke to soon fpalm


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock looks like a fish out of water, gasping for air.


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HEEL TURN DAMN


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

DO IT DO IT DO IT! FUCK YES DO IT!


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh shit!!!


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL TURN BITCHES!


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HEEL PUNK!!!!!!!


----------



## Until May

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

cant believe they fucked it up


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YES!


----------



## tariqs2

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CRAZY SPINEBUSTER!


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk Heel Turn, excellent.

Next best thing after a Cena Heel Turn (which we're not getting) I suppose.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heel turn... WHAT? That's fucking retarded..


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HEEL TURN


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AWWHH YEAH


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Happy IWC? Punk is now heel and you can all suck his cock and say how much better he is than when he was a face.


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk and Rock marks about to go at it via internet.


----------



## DCY

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TJC93 said:


> Punk is turning heel


Yep, once again.


----------



## Total Package

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

#heel


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It's about time! Heel turn!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK YES!!! HEEL PUNK IS BACK!!!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk has turned.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can't tell if heel turn...


----------



## Lydeck

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YESSS HEEL PUNK


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Changed my mind.

Heel turn swag.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Glorious.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where is my motherfucking broken glass.


----------



## Dirtnose

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Holy shit a Punk Heel turn? YES


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Big Show ruins everything.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thank God.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

YOU STUPID OLD MAN... IM A SNAKE


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Good job Vince. Well done.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WHAT THE HELL JUST HAPPENED.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

THIS IS AMAZING!


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Haha, Punk is sick of being 2nd fiddle. Love it


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heel....we'll damn


----------



## dylster88

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

GOOOOO TO SLEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPP


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

This is awesome *clap clap clap clap* this is awesome *clap clap clap clap*


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:yes :yes :yes
PUNK


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK YES!

Nighty night, Dwayne!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Awesome ending!


----------



## Batman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I think Dwayne is dying.


----------



## Markoring

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shenanigans


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fantastic show. Great ending


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

By the way, LOL at the "TNA" chants from moments ago :lmao


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You guys might be happy, but this was our only chance to have a new 'face of the company' hope you really like seeing Cena beat the odds.


----------



## urca

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And the battle between Rock marks and Punk marks begins.....NOW


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Whooooooooo. Whoooooooo.


----------



## Ambu Grey

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The Rock is turning this into community theater right now.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Punk just got interesting again.*


----------



## Olympus

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

HEEL PUNK FUCK YES! :yes


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

was that even a heel turn?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hey guys Punk turned heel let's all dickride him again


----------



## Borias

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Did I just see a FMLA SUCKS sign?


----------



## MR.ANDERSON <3

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Finished with this shit, what a horrible ending to there 1000th show?!
Fucking big show, predictable shit.

NOw punk heel turn so he can lose it at summerslam? So predictable.
Great show up until ending, ruined it in total for me.

Gonna tune out for a few weeks ;/ sick of wwe letting you down.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Amazing, an heel Punk


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Okay, but no Austin?


----------



## heggland0

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

1000th episode to ironically end with one minute of silence


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck, if Cena wins the belt at Summerslam. I won't be watching Raw for a while.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Austin + Big Show. 

Holy. Fucking. Shit.

Wow WWE. Just...


----------



## Total Package

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Austin. Just horrendous booking.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

please go back in the ring and do it again, Punk...Please.


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

NO AUSTIN? WTF?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:mark:


----------



## Pronk25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

the iwc is everything that is wrong with wrestling lol. you guys don't want the business to evolve.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Heel Punk > Face Punk.

Still not a big fan, though.*


----------



## Night King

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

that was it ?
no austin
fucking bullshit


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin would of been so clutch right there ,and set up an epic Austin vs Punk match


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Really?! They seriously couldn't get Austin?


----------



## cindel25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So they didn't want to turn Cena heel? Lol ok then.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

so much :mark:


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They built Punk solidly as a face for a year all to have him get that much more over as a heel and did so in his home city's arch nemeses. For once, brilliant.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Nicely done.. now to watch taker segment again


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So, Punk turns heel and the crowd starts chanting "CM Punk"? fpalm


----------



## cmp25

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Austin????? What in the fuck was this. Fuck you WWE.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What a predictable ending and humongously underwhelming show.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh goody... The IWC is all over Punk again and shitting on Rock.

FFS.... fpalm


----------



## AustinRock2288

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Austin! WHAT THE FLYING FUCK!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

hopefully corny face cm punk is done

ruined his character and his buzz with that stupid shit


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So it sucks that Austin didn't show up. But thank the wrestling gods; Punk has turned heel again.


----------



## phluux

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I must have missed the huge angle that Vince was supposedly planning for RAW.


----------



## tariqs2

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Well I'm Bored...


----------



## Until May

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

show was amazing until this HORSE SHIT


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wowww


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Welp, now that Punk is once again a heel, you can guarantee he's gonna lose that title at Summerslam.

Bryan in line for a face turn?


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Hey guys Punk turned heel let's all dickride him again


^ this.

oh IWC :lmao

went from, oh it's stale punk.

to

FUCK YES. GO PUNK

:lmao


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was awesome


----------



## Gordon Gekko

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They will do literally fucking ANYTHING to get Cena cheered :lol :lol


----------



## mjames74

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Good punk back where he belongs, maybe some more shoot promos like what got him going. You know what made him sick was that "Dwane" was in the main event at WM and he wasn't, so good enough that the rock is the one that made him snap back top the reality that he was a back burner champion.


----------



## Oscirus

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

get to cross something else off my list :cool2


----------



## Amuroray

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

obvious

wtf was that.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Goddamn it! Oh well, at least Punk can finally speak without regret.


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

no austin


----------



## the fox

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

the rock just helped punk doing the best gts i saw in a long time


----------



## scrilla

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

PUNK DESTROYED DWAYNE LOL


ROCKAE HAS BEEN BURIED


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow, what a horrible let down.

And on top of that, no Austin. FUCK.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm all for Punk's heel turn but it was somewhat of a letdown.

I really expected Austin to come out. Lack of Austin (especially there) somewhat killed it for me.


----------



## bazzer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So Rock oversells (as he does) and Punk's respect is "lol I walk and not give a fuck".

Remind me why this piece of shit has a title or even a job?


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Watch Jerry Lawler say "I never like Punk in the first place"


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shitty show, good ending.

Cena is now the only guy who fails at cashe is mitb


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I loved the show all around, awesome main event with a kick ass heel turn however Austin not being there did put a damper on the show. 8/10


----------



## SeriousThreat

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Terrible. 

Not having the biggest draw of the show your hyping there is an automatic fail. I dont give a FUCK what else happened.

Automatic F.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



cmp25 said:


> No Austin????? What in the fuck was this. Fuck you WWE.


He couldn't make it to the show. He is filming for "Grown Ups 2". Not WWE's fault.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't agree with a Punk heel turn. With his popularity, a video game and a DVD coming out, why? But I still loved that ending.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

:lmao @ you people already complaining and bitching


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm not sure what to make of the ending.


----------



## hassassin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CM Punk is an AMAZING heel, now hopefully we can get the REAL Punk. He'll get booked to lose though but still.


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

NO austin WTF?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm not bowing or splooging until I see how they handle him next week. Fuck it's three hours next week too.


----------



## RydimRyder

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CM Punk heel turn.. wtf!!!


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AWESOME ENDING !! :mark: 

i didn't want punk to turn heel but that shit was sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !!


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

NO idea why Austin was not on Raw, but the 1000th was severely lacking with no Austin.


----------



## Joel

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

He could have been the biggest face around if he wasn't making corny jokes all the damn time and just stuck to telling it as it is.


----------



## YouJelly

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WHERE THE HELL WAS AUSTIN?


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't agree with it, but you know the way they have made booked cm punk. With the whole cena is overshadowing punk storyline it kinda makes sense that he'd turn heel.

He wants the spotlight back. But heel/tweener punk is the best character in the business


----------



## FoxyRoxy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

why bother turning Punk heel? The crowd want to cheer for him... plus he sells a lot of merch as a face.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I...don't think Punk turned heel. It will light a fire in him again - but not full heel. He was just moving way too much merch, getting way too big pops. Tweener Punk plz.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I expect a Punk pipebomb next week.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

People never stop complaining. Would you rather see Cena celebrating with the title?


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Terrible ending. 3 hours and still not enough time to give your MITB Cash in match between your top 2 guys any middle part. 

Not crazy about Punk turning. Feels like he hasn't been a face long enough but he's better as a heel so there's that. 

Still nothing for Summerslam which is poor.*


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



NathWFC said:


> What a predictable ending and humongously underwhelming show.


wrestling is dead
thats probably the best they could muster


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I get the being overshadowed bit, but Punk shouldn't be a heel again.


----------



## illmat

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Finally, been waiting for CM Punk to go back heel. He like Triple H, he is so much better as a heel.

I like the ending but where in the hell was Stone Cold at?


----------



## ecabney

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CM HEEL is back, brehs. Too bad he's gonna be made to look like a bitch doe.


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

VERY surprised Austin wasn't at the show. BUT very happy CM Punk is finally heel again his face run was becoming weird looking like a supercena.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

And no Austin (didn't NEED to see him, but would've been nice).

But I was glad Rock got to fight, even if it wasn't much.


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

To everyone saying 'no austin?', you just don't know...


----------



## Basel

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was a fucking brilliant finish to RAW.


----------



## Murph

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

When Punk left the ring and The Rock came running down like the SUPERMAN hero, my stomach sank. Thank God Punk turned on Rock, or that ending would have been unbearable, and spoiled an otherwise very enjoyable show.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Best possible ending! Loved it!


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



pinofreshh said:


> ^ this.
> 
> oh IWC :lmao
> 
> went from, oh it's stale punk.
> 
> to
> 
> FUCK YES. GO PUNK
> 
> :lmao


Don't generalize, please. I`ve always supported Punk.


----------



## Bubz

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fuck yeah! Punk turning was awesome tbh.


----------



## x78

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hahaha. They try to turn the guy who was the most over new face ahead of the 'face' that was being booed every time he mounted any sort of offense. Nice one. Punk is going go get cheered to fuck over Cena regardless.


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk heel, I'm happy


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I bet Austin will be at 1001.


----------



## virus21

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> He couldn't make it to the show. He is filming for "Grown Ups 2". Not WWE's fault.


No its Austin's fault for picking shitty movie roles


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Has anyone else realized that attacking the Rock once has meant more for Punk than his entire 8 month title reign?


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now we know for sure Cena will win the WWE belt at Summerslam.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Awesome show. D-X, D-Bry/Rock segment, APA, and Punk's heel turn were the best parts of the show.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

thank god for the 60 second rule. it made me think twice before posting further disparaging remarks about everyones favorite dwayne fan.


----------



## TheRainKing

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The ending to the WWE title match was the most retarded thing I've ever seen, I can't believe they couldn't think of anything better than that. 

The CM Punk heel turn was intriguing though.

How the fuck did they not get Austin?


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Great. It'll be 200 more pages of Rock and Punk marks arguing and people crying about Austin not being there.


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

How did CM Punk turn his back on the WWE Universe? 
Because he defended himself when The Rock was aiding Cena? 
So retarded. They didn't say Cena turned his back on the WWE universe when he gave Rock an attitude adjustment.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You all probably would have loved Austin's heel run in 2001 simply because he was a heel.


----------



## Dirtnose

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Surprised there was no Austin.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

damn, I kept hoping Punk would go back into the ring and hit The Crock with another GTS...but put some STANK! on it.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

We have now 2 heel champs.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was a predictable ending? 

You marks are too funny.:lmao


cmp25 said:


> No Austin????? What in the fuck was this. Fuck you WWE.


You can't blame WWE for this.


----------



## Tosh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Where the FUCK was Austin? Fuck this shit!! Punk heel turn = Awesome but no Austin? Nah not having that, total bollox.


----------



## Your_Solution

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

After that GTS they have to do Rock-Punk at RR, right? And that leaves open Cena-Rock II at WM for the title....actually smart booking if that's the plan


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So here we go with Punk vs Rock mark wars again

sigh 

At least we get a decent 6month heel run before Rock wins the strap again.

Rock sells like god btw


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin is doing fucking movie right now. Chill your nuts guys.


----------



## octagon888

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Guess now we know why the show was in St Louis instead of Chicago

Cards fans get to boo the Cub


----------



## Lydeck

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Will Punk switch back to his old music now? CoP doesn't really fit with a Heel.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

no austin. gg wwe.


----------



## Dropstorm

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow. 


That was the massively hyped show?

That was the show full of nostalgia and shocking moments?

That was the show Vince was apparently going absolutely ALL OUT for? Contacting guys we'd never thought we'd see again, epic moments and a huge celebration of Raw's history?

That didn't even compare to the Raw 15th anniversary. That was an average Raw 3 hour special and nothing more. A few good moments, couple of nice yet predictable appearances, one fairly shocking moment but far from what we were looking for. 

Christ, how do you fuck up Raw 1000?


----------



## tariqs2

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Soo Big Slow vs John Cena for the 100th time
Cm Punk vs The Rock

Whatever.. i'm neutral.


----------



## LVblizzard

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Seriously didn't see a Punk heel turn coming.


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So Punk starts getting massively over as a babyface and the WWE turn him heel? I don't get it, but oh well.. I'll let this play it before judging.


----------



## sbuch

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

3 hours is WAAAAAAY too long, I feel like I just ran a marathon. I'll prob never watch a full episode again


----------



## SportsFan4Life

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow....just wow that's what i call an epic ending to RAW!!!!!

Can't wait to see where they go from here with Punk


----------



## Green Light

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't care what any of you moany bitches say that was a great ending to Raw


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Taker was draw of the night


----------



## HOLY S**T 123

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Yes!!!! Punk's a heel again. And what ever movie Austin is filming I'm not going to see it. I I'm that Salty.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

wow that did actually take me by surprise, I knew Punk was gonna turn some time, I didn't realize it would be soo soon. I expected it to be after he lost the title, not while he held it... still very interesting cant wait for next week.


----------



## Sphynxx

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If you didn't like this show you really aren't a wrestling fan.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I guess the Punk heel turn was required to make RAW 3 hours a little bit interesting, especially since none of the legends who appeared will be around much after tonight.

Still though, 3 hours and the only enticement to that is heel Punk & AJ as GM?


----------



## Basel

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Absolutely stunned (pun intended), though, that Austin wasn't on the show. Unbelievable.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I marked out when Punk clotheslined The Rock!


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

RAW was good but adverts killed momentum of the show at points.


----------



## deadman18

I guess eve really lit a fire under his ass


----------



## AustinRock2288

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Austin equals complete and utter depression.










Happy The Rock was there though.


----------



## Bob Lincoln

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Lydeck said:


> Will Punk switch back to his old music now? CoP doesn't really fit with a Heel.


Actually fits perfectly, really.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

That was bad ass! I hope we get cocky bad ass heel Punk back. Sucks there was no Stone Cold though.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Shit. Got. Real.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk murdered Dwayne with that clothesline. probably the greatest moment in Raw history.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



GOD said:


> :lmao @ you people already complaining and bitching


:lol.

It was a good show. Punk turning heel, cena the first person to lose the MITB contract, Rock, Lesnar and Taker.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Now we got to endure more "HELLOO.... DWAYNNNNE" promos till Rumble. fpalm


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Welp..

Back to the mid card you go, Punk.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Horrible ending to the match. Punk heel turn? I don't really care. Rock the master that he is, did a tremendous job selling it.

Rock's promo with Bryan was the best thing on the show.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You know i wasn't expecting a lot from tonight's show so that helped a lot but jesus, they really dropped the ball.

It was a normal episode of Raw. 

Heel turn was done really poorly.
Charlie Sheen vs. Daniel Bryan at Summerslam oh yes please! fpalm
No Austin & or Edge?

A few good points but again WWE just can't let their shit go for one night, 3 hours of this? thank fuck for DVR's.


----------



## Your_Solution

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



kokepepsi said:


> So here we go with Punk vs Rock mark wars again
> 
> sigh
> 
> At least we get a decent 6month heel run before Rock wins the strap again.
> 
> *Rock sells like god btw*


Compare Cena and the Rock when they were up for the GTS. Rock did it brilliantly, Cena looked like Johnny Ace


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Heel punk? FUCKING HORRIBLe.


----------



## octagon888

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It was about time for an injection of heel into the company. Brock wasn't it, as he's too part time. They obviously need a heel who is there every week, and is capable of stirring emotion ASAP.

What part of the pie chart will still be cheers for Punk though?


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

A lot of you guys have manginas


----------



## NewJack's Shank

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wow I had it paused for awhile, Came back started it at the beginning of Cena's entrance accidnently turned tv off and when I turned it back on Punk is walking back with Show, Cena and Rock layed out WTF happened?


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You guys ever think Austin has his own life and other things to do?


----------



## KnowYourRole

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Did they really need this? They just killed the whole mystique of winning the MITB.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Lydeck said:


> Will Punk switch back to his old music now? CoP doesn't really fit with a Heel.


If you listen to the lyrics, it _is_ a heel song.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Technically, Cena is the first person to fail at cashing in... And where's Teddy Long when you need him to book Punk/Bryan vs Rock/Cena


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I don't think he turned heel, they are just starting a Rock vs CM Punk program later on.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can't wait till next week with the ossible continuation of Bryan/Sheen and Punk's explanation


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

you people are really stupid honestly. austin is off filming for a movie. do research.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

It just wasn't in the cards for Austin to be there. Majorly disappointing, seeing as he's the most important guy in the history of this show, but it's not like we'll never see him again.

What I find funny is that some people have always been quick to say that Austin shows up at the drop of a hat and has become less of a surprise. Now that Austin couldn't make it to this show, some will try to spin it as "Oh, he's too busy doing a stupid movie for Raw 1000?! Sellout."


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I can't even say Punk fully turned. Because when push comes to shove I still think he gets cheered whenever he fights Cena. The real fans know that Punk is much better than Cena and no matter how hard WWE tries they won't cheer their poster boy. That ending was awesome. Finally all that build up led to Punk snapping. I think we'll get some serious character development from him up to and past summerslam.


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fucking...epic...holy fuck. Seriously, fuck the haters. Best Raw ever.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CM Punk to CM Junk to CM Heel, I love it, his corny face gimmick was wearing thin, it was time for a change.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Thinking about it more and there's absolutely no way Punk is going full heel. Video game, etc, prevent him from doing so. Hoping (and even thinking) that we get tweener Punk.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> I marked out when Punk clotheslined The Rock!


same here :mark: even tho i'm the biggest Rock mark however seeing him and Punk colliding was the shizzle 

that was an awesome show , brilliant ending ..

I didn't want Punk to turn heel but that ending made up for it


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm glad that they've turned Punk heel, well tweener at least. Hopefully next week we'll see a Shane Douglas-esque speech from Punk in the middle of the ring, then throws down "Cena's" spinner title belt and introduces the new belt design thus fully ushering in the era of Punk!


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rocky sold that clothesline like a fuckin boss. Also, Punk is gunna go one of two directions with this... One will be SUPERHEEL punk. As in the heels will have some fucking credibility again. The other option is to do with him what they did with HBK back in his feud with Hogan years back. He'll play the heel role until the Rumble when he gets his shit rocked by the great one.

Either way, meh. Here's to hoping Ambrose debuts next week. Now wwe, get the fuck outta mah city.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Pretty good show with an amazing first hour, but then it went down to average for the most part with a few bright spots. Overall an enjoyable show: full (mostly) DX reunion, Hand, Lita, Trish, Hacksaw and Piper, the video package at the beginning and of Vince/Austin, Rock, the tag match and main event match, etc. All-around a good show, if a bit lackluster. It left me with a "that's it?" feeling. No Austin, and even worse there was no big twist/storyline. Punk heel turn was fine and AJ as the GM sounds a bit pointless considering how irrelevant they've been, so I was sort of expecting something big. A bit disappointing on that front.

Overall though a good show. I can't see them pulling this off with three hours a week though. They got by this week with the excitement of the 1000th episode and nostalgic appearances but take those out and we've got a really, really dry roster spread even thinner than before with that extra hour.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh. My. God.

I legit marked out. I saw it coming when Rock came back out, but I still marked when CM Punk hit him. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Okay, Rock has to be at the 1001th episode after what happened.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



KnowYourRole said:


> Did they really need this? They just killed the whole mystique of winning the MITB.


They kinda killed it when they gave the case to Cena.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I am not yet convinced he turned heel.


----------



## dukenukem3do

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Fun Raw, and loved the ending


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk needs bring back his "This fire burns" theme.


----------



## East

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If Punk goes back to the straight-talking no nonsense tweener he was before turning superface, he'll be more over than ever. That shit was awesome. Where the dick was the GOAT though? Hopefully this "heel turn" will lead to Punk defending against Rocky at RR and then going on to face Austin at WM. That would be sweet.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



RiZE said:


> Welp..
> 
> Back to the mid card you go, Punk.


He holds the WWE Title you fool. :no:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

LOL @ you guys blaming Austin for not being there.

WWE knew that 1,000 was coming up, highly likely before Austin took the movie deal.

Seems like a fuck up on their part, not Austin's.


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Austin on the 1000th raw?

Thats just wrong.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

As long as Rock beats Punk, I'm okay with that.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'd give one of my limbs for Big Show to be taken off TV.


----------



## SportsFan4Life

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Domenico said:


> Now we know for sure Cena will win the WWE belt at Summerslam.


Nah can't see it happening at SummerSlam, triple threat match and Cena won't win - every chance that Punk holds the belt till near end of the year even RR


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

....................and in all this madness John "Superman" Cena became the first ever person to lose a MITB cash in :yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> They kinda killed it when they gave the case to Cena.


sha-zing


----------



## Striker

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I like how you guys act like WWE just ignored Austin. I'm sure they couldn't get him or something.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I thought for a moment that Raw would end with Big Show ruining the match and that's it. I'm so happy to see Punk turn. He's in his element when hes heel.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> Horrible ending to the match. Punk heel turn? I don't really care. Rock the master that he is, did a tremendous job selling it.
> 
> Rock's promo with Bryan was the best thing on the show.


You do know Rock will end up putting over Punk at wretlemania eh? Just like I predicted


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



DJ2334 said:


> Fucking...epic...holy fuck. Seriously, fuck the haters. Best Raw ever.


Since the beginning of Raw?
Child please.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



TJC93 said:


> Technically, Cena is the first person to fail at cashing in/QUOTE]
> 
> Cena won the match. He just didn't win the title.


----------



## AlecPure

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

without austin there would of been no way Raw could have beaten Nitro.. when you think Raw you think SCSA.. it was bullshit not having him on the show and ruined it for me


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty sure WWE would have wanted Austin to be there. It's not their fault he couldn't make it

So stop your fuckin bitching and saying 'Fuck you WWE', because they couldn't do anything but give you a show

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Somebody needs to get a gif of The Rock hulking up on Big Show after he hit him with the spinebuster


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Dat selling from The Rock had me rolling.

Marvelous ending, good show.


----------



## Until May

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

[email protected] people with 200 posts mocking the IWC acting like they have been here for years.


----------



## Drylenz36

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



GOD said:


> you people are really stupid honestly. austin is off filming for a movie. do research.


Rock films movies too. I don't see him skipping RAW1000


----------



## scrilla

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

some seriously weak complaints in this thread.

i sense some anger towards THE GOAT burying Dwayne. deal with it.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Trouble Trouble said:


> I'm all for Punk's heel turn but it was somewhat of a letdown.
> 
> I really expected Austin to come out. Lack of Austin (especially there) somewhat killed it for me.


I agree completely, all for Punk's turn. A bet underwhelming but I won't lie, it did shock me.

But Austin not showing up...I think I'm more shocked about that than Punk's turn.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

You know honestly, I didn't mind the way the show ended because honestly, they are lacking a credible main event heel. Punk, Orton, Sheamus, Cena, all faces. No one gives a flying fuck about Big Show or Del Rio, and they're still teetering on the edge with Bryan, as the crowd is into him but he's supposed to be a heel. Now that Punk is apparently turning heel, we might actually see some decent main event stuff since the champion is in the middle of an 8 month reign. And this totally sets up a Rock/Punk match at some point.

Like others I was hoping for Austin, but I still have hope that he'll show up at some point.

The show itself...some awesome nostalgia, but once you remove that, it was one big long commercial with some recaps, clip shows and really dumb segments (Brodus Clay squash, Hornswoggle and Santino handing out dolls, etc). This was the supposed gigantic 1000th Raw and it felt like a regular Raw with some nostalgia.


----------



## 189558

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I found Raw to be enjoyable overall, even though the main event was disappointing. Punks turn is something I'm looking forward to in the next few weeks. He is obviously better as a heel than a face. I'm hoping for more of being a tweeter with more of a heel attitude. Hopefully we get a pipebomb promo next week. Beyond that I gotta admit I marked out seeing the New Age Outlaws and X-Pac again. And even got a cheap laugh at Mae Young's hand child bit.

Not thrilled about a permanent three hour switch, but we will see how it goes.


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Amazing Raw however no Austin / Goldberg / Batista / Edge / Barrett / Ambrose hurt it a bit, you never no they may be saving some of them for the 20th Raw anniversary as they need to do something big for that. My mark out moments was Punks heel turn (even though i called it) and BOD reunion loved it!


----------



## pwlax8

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Anyone else afraid that somehow the WWE is going to say that because of the interference, the cash-in didn't count and Cena still holds the case?


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Watch how the next 9 money in the bank winner will fail


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Im very happy with raw. No stone cold is huge dissapointment. But ending was good, surprised there wasn't more legends


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wish Stone Cold was there, but oh well. Still amazing.


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Stone Cold Steve Austin = Epic Fail!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I like Punk turning heel, but it feels like they're solely doing it for Cena to gain fan support and ultimately putting him over as the better man.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Not sure punk really turned heel, he just woke up. Cena and rock are exactly what he was talking about in the first place, he shouldn't be playing second fiddle to either of them.


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Great ending to Raw even though The Rock is my favorite wrestler of all time. Punk as a heel equals great material.


----------



## Firallon

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What an absolutely pitiful show.

The only things about this show that I liked were the Punk Heel Turn, The Miz is back, and the Mae Young Hand joke. Everything else was a complete waste of time.

Why the fuck is the Rock facing the WWE Champion (who will obviously be CM Punk) at the Royal Rumble? Why not Wrestlemania? This means the Royal Rumble won't main event the Royal Rumble PPV...Also, this basically means Punk will retain a few more times, meaning Hell in a Cell, Summerslam, and TLC are going to feel like fillers.

The DX stuff was uneventful, and this Triple H vs Brock Lesnar feud surely isn't grabbing my care or attention at all.

Slater losing to LITA? What the hell? I wanted Goldberg or Stone Cold. What a lame pay off.

Speaking of Stone Cold, where was he? The 1000th RAW isn't complete with The Texas Rattlesnake!

Why was there a Brodus Clay squash match? Once again another cringeworthy waste of time.

Terrible Main Event. A DQ Ending? REALLY? How predictable. Cena should have won.

Worst part of the night... AJ IS THE GM? I can't begin to explain how awful this is. I am not looking forward to having to watch this untalented hack fuck around week in and week out.

Overall a huge disappointment.


----------



## x78

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punked Up said:


> Thinking about it more and there's absolutely no way Punk is going full heel. Video game, etc, prevent him from doing so. Hoping (and even thinking) that we get tweener Punk.


Hopefully he just goes back to being exactly how he was last summer. No cowardly BS, no insulting the crowd or anything like the other heels do. The only thing that's going to suck is that he probably won't be booked as strongly and we'll have to put up with Lawler's annoying garbage like we do with Bryan as a tweener. The people want to cheer for Punk and so if they try to stop that it's a big mistake. If not though, it could work out great.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FUCK YEAH PIPER


----------



## Buckley

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Striker said:


> I like how you guys act like WWE just ignored Austin. I'm sure they couldn't get him or something.


People on here are retarded and don't understand that.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I sense some jealousy and hate from DWAYNE marks right now. Dwayne wasn't selling that clothesline btw that was a shoot. Punk killed that .......


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Twisted14 said:


> I'm pretty sure WWE would have wanted Austin to be there. It's not their fault he couldn't make it
> 
> So stop your fuckin bitching and saying 'Fuck you WWE', because they couldn't do anything but give you a show
> 
> Shut the fuck up.



This


----------



## the fox

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

they turned punk heel so he can wrestle austin at WM29
Austind wanted 2011 punk not this version
so i guess this why he was turned back
the question now is punk gonna keep the title till RR?


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I just noticed Cena is the first to cash in and lose MITB!!!


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



NightmareInc. said:


> Rocky sold that clothesline like a fuckin boss. Also, Punk is gunna go one of two directions with this... One will be SUPERHEEL punk. As in the heels will have some fucking credibility again. The other option is to do with him what they did with HBK back in his feud with Hogan years back. He'll play the heel role until the Rumble when he gets his shit rocked by the great one.
> 
> Either way, meh. Here's to hoping Ambrose debuts next week. Now wwe, get the fuck outta mah city.


Can I just say on behalf of most people on this forum who are sick and tired of hearing about this nobody.

FUCK DEAN AMBROSE.

So, so, so sick of hearing you smarks jack off about him. GIVE IT A REST.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Man of the night is still DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Domenico

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



scrilla said:


> some seriously weak complaints in this thread.
> 
> i sense some anger towards THE GOAT burying Dwayne. deal with it.


Daniel Bryan is the GOAT. Punk will lose the WWE belt to Cena anyway.


----------



## Mordar

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> He couldn't make it to the show. He is filming for "Grown Ups 2". Not WWE's fault.


meh, doing a piece of shit movie instead of just taking one day off filming that garbage to go to the show and the industry that made you a draw in the first place?, bullshit imho, lost a little respect for him for that

anyways, I was expecting some epic pipe bomb from punk tonight, I'm anxiously waiting next week raw and seeing cm punk tearing everyone up in the mic


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Serpent01 said:


> I just noticed Cena is the first to cash in and lose MITB!!!


He won you idiot, just not the title.


----------



## Rop3

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Perfect RAW except for no Austin. If there was any RAW he should be in, this would be it. Stone Cold is the biggest reason (apart from Vince) why RAW made it to one thousand.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

So that's what Punk's tweet about being the devil or something like that was referring too.


----------



## Shock

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ as GM?

Unless this is leading to Vince being impeached for making more bad kayfabe decisions this is a complete joke.


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Seems a spam link on a wrestling news website got everything right...

FULL 1,000TH RAW RESULTS - AUSTIN *SCREWS* PUNK OUT OF THE TITLE - PUNK VS. AUSTIN SET + ROCK COMES OUT & CALLS OUT CENA - AUSTIN/PUNK & ROCK/CENA SET FOR WRESTLEMANIA 29!! >>>!

fail


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

you guys really do need to stop complaining. that was one of the best raws in a long time.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



AlcoholicA LFC said:


> He holds the WWE Title you fool. :no:


Not now.

But he will eventually. Royal Rumble tops.

Rock and Cena are going to destroy him eventually.


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ya know, I got excited about a whole bunch of stuff this RAW, but Punk's turn was the only thing I ACTUALLY MARKED OUT over.

By the way, STOP TALKING ABOUT AUSTIN, HE COULDN'T COME


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



dan the marino said:


> Overall though a good show. I can't see them pulling this off with three hours a week though. They got by this week with the excitement of the 1000th episode and nostalgic appearances but take those out and we've got a really, really dry roster spread even thinner than before with that extra hour.


I'm not going to comment on the totally underwhelming show, but if they want to make this 3 hour thing work they need to get rid of Smackdown. There's just not enough they can do over the course of 5 hours of weekly programming and so little talent to work with.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena isn't going to turn heel till like 2016 :no:

Crowd liked Punk more then Cena come on. and wwe blatantly said Cena is superman nice job there King.

If AJ is the main focus of the Raw I swear to god... it will be officially called "Monday Night AJ...oh yeah also that raw show" and I'm actually a fan of AJ just don't want to see her have so much air time.

Dolph you were the Chosen one! how could you betray Jericho like that

Charlie Sheen don't you ever make fun of Daniel Bryans beard again. Mr. Bryan has a manly mans beard.


----------



## blackett

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Wish they could of used Taker better, great raw otherwise though!


----------



## Dropstorm

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

If that was just any old episode of Raw, then it would have been a good episode and I'd have been happy at the end. 

But that was the MASSIVELY hyped Raw 1000. It was so damned underwhelming, it was just an average episode with a few cool-ish moments. 

Vince pouring his heart out into an episode and going all out produced what we should be getting from the average weekly episodes of Raw.


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Mordar said:


> *meh, doing a piece of shit movie instead of just taking one day off filming that garbage to go to the show and the industry that made you a draw in the first place?, bullshit imho, lost a little respect for him for that*
> 
> anyways, I was expecting some epic pipe bomb from punk tonight, I'm anxiously waiting next week raw and seeing cm punk tearing everyone up in the mic


What?!


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

They know Punk isn't going full heel. There are too many like us that will stick behind him no matter what... espeically since this will all be built behind frustration at being hidden and shoved behind Cena all the time. So half the audience will love him for it. But it builds Rock/Punk which is just... YUSSSSSSS!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Great show. I'm hesitant about Punk's turn because I think he could work better as a face if they booked/wrote him right, and I think they might fuck him up (because WWE fucks a lot of things up) and make him Cena's bitch/job boy.


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Warrior said:


> I don't think he turned heel, they are just starting a Rock vs CM Punk program later on.


Is this why King said that Punk turned his back on the WWE Universe?

Oh well, at least now the WWE doesn't have to worry about anyone overshadowing Cena as the top full time babyface on the roster..


----------



## leon79

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Best Raw of the year? easily without a doubt. Best Raw of all time? Nope.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> It just wasn't in the cards for Austin to be there. Majorly disappointing, seeing as he's the most important guy in the history of this show, but it's not like we'll never see him again.
> 
> What I find funny is that some people have always been quick to say that Austin shows up at the drop of a hat and has become less of a surprise. Now that Austin couldn't make it to this show, some will try to spin it as "Oh, he's too busy doing a stupid movie for Raw 1000?! Sellout."


if anything , Austin not being there made him stand out , no think about this .. all the major legends were there , however THE major RAW legend was not there 

Austin being singled out of the group makes him on another zone 

here's an example to case my point , when NWA made their reunion in 2001 all people talked about was "damn NWA without Eazy" , so it's in that sense that Austin not being there still gets him the spotlight , you get ? 


or maybe i'm really butthurt that he wasn't there and making blank excuses , but hey i could be right


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

WWEShop discounted all CM Punk merchandise over the weekend. Sign of an obvious heel turn.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Headliner said:


> So that's what Punk's tweet about being the devil or something like that was referring too.


Google hood devil promo from ring of honor..that's when he turned heel. 

I knew when he tweeted to Regal about the devil, he'd turn tonight

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Mordar said:


> meh, doing a piece of shit movie instead of just taking one day off filming that garbage to go to the show and the industry that made you a draw in the first place?, bullshit imho, lost a little respect for him for that


Yeah, like he has control over whether he's needed for the day or not.

What world do you people live in?


----------



## Bubz

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I fucking marked for Punk destroying Dwayne. Not sure if he's a heel yet or not but it seems like something different for Punk and that's a good thing.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



johncenaftw said:


> He won you idiot, just not the title.


Still means he failed to cash in the contract


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



RiZE said:


> Not now.
> 
> But he will eventually. Royal Rumble tops.
> 
> Rock and Cena are going to destroy him eventually.


Well yes, I do agree with you on this!


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I wasn't feeling the main event, felt like Cena was sandbagging CM punk and working sloppy cause he knew he was jobbing, Cena only tries hard when he knows he's winning and getting the glory. The booking felt disjointed too.. Cena suffered the first ever loss of a MITB cash-in just because Big Show did a run-in..? you'd think there would be some sort of protection in place to prevent cheap DQ's like that in what is supposed to be an important match. Then the Rock runs in to save Cena despite the fact that they're supposed to be enemies? doesnt make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

butthurt dwayne marks ruining a thread in the WWE section? go figure.


----------



## Redrox

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Great Raw! Loved the DX segment, Trips/Steph and Lesner/Heyman, Punk's heel turn and Lita!


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk will be more entertaining on the mic, BUT he won't be booked as strong anymore.

Meh, I'm indifferent. I'll have to wait till next week to make a judgement


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



johncenaftw said:


> He won you idiot, just not the title.


Obviously its the title that I am talking about. I never said he lost the match.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Drylenz36 said:


> Rock films movies too. I don't see him skipping RAW1000


Well..considering that there's only one Raw 1000, it would've been impossible for Rocky to skip the others.
Austin has a life and money to make outside of WWE. He didn't sign his life away to the company. Fuck, maybe he just wanted to watch the show on his couch instead.


----------



## rzombie1988

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I liked the show overall. It was a fun 3 hours. I reviewed it here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/07/raw-1000th-show-7232012.html


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Austin is to blame for his absence, not WWE.

That said, I've got mixed feelings on that ending. Nice to see the old Punk back, but ehhhh, why would you build him up as a face for the past year only to have him turn again?

Decent show overall though, but they really could've done much better. The product placement is fucking ridiculous, and even an optimistic guy like me is expecting the worse when it comes to three hour Raws.

Eh.


----------



## heggland0

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



King_Of_This_World said:


> Can I just say on behalf of most people on this forum who are sick and tired of hearing about this nobody.
> 
> FUCK DEAN AMBROSE.



Thank you. Repped.


----------



## morris3333

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

look like Randy Orton will not be turn heel any time soon.


----------



## LariatSavage

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

What a great show... The ending may be my favorite part. Does this mean D-Bryan and Cm Punk can team up now?

Game of Rings - Raw 1000th Episode Review


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Biggest thing that pissed me off was Lawler acting as if Cena is the first to cash in MITB with an actual match.

Go head, ignore the fact that Rob Van Dam did it 6 years ago.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



SonoShion said:


> Man of the night is still DANIEL BRYAN


That boy had the most tv time of the night.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



thegame2432 said:


> I can't even say Punk fully turned. Because when push comes to shove I still think he gets cheered whenever he fights Cena. The real fans know that Punk is much better than Cena and no matter how hard WWE tries they won't cheer their poster boy. That ending was awesome. Finally all that build up led to Punk snapping. I think we'll get some serious character development from him up to and past summerslam.


Basically what I was thinking... Not sure If hes a full blown heel... He fucking got a huge pop when he hit That clothesline on Rock..


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Alotta you people are saying the Raw was amazing tbh it was just what it was the past weeks except for the nice beginning and some other spots. Disappointed about the amount of legends there the ones we saw the past weeks lol. And I hope Punk begins to start doing the epic heel promo's he use to do last year in the summer with cena, triple h etc


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Punk won't be full heel. They know he has too much of a fan following, especially when he acts heel since most of his fans like him that way best. He will get cheers regardless, and when he goes against Cena he always draws the most Cena haters out. This was the best case scenario for Punk. It shows his frustration for being overshadowed by Cena as well as builds up a future match against Rock. I'm glad he didn't say anything after the match because it makes me want to watch next week and see what he has to say. All in all it was a good show. A lot of nostalgic moments as well as a good end to the show. Wish Big Show wasn't involved but it worked out in the end.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Not a terrible Raw, but not as great as I had hoped for. I don't think it was the best of the year either. That would go to the one the night after Wrestlemania. I am just shocked anyone would call this best Raw ever. Considered this Raw consisted mostly of people who were there at every single Raw at one point, they really should go check out some old videos.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Awesome RAW.

As it pertains to the CM Punk "heel" turn, I'm not buying it. Not yet. Punk, being the ANTI-HERO, could have Show do what he did so he can retain the title. It was a smart way to retain, DQ or not. Now as for attacking Rock he may just have a personal bias against him to do so. Either way, I'm not calling this a full fledged heel turn yet. At best, he's a tweener for now.

Snake promo next week for the fucking win.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

turn sigs back on headliner i gotta show this bitch off

*_____________*


----------



## peowulf

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

No Ryback? Fuck this company.


----------



## x78

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



heggland0 said:


> Thank you. Repped.


It's funny because once Ambrose debut's you'll almost certainly be on his dick. That is unless you deliberately try to make yourself dislike him. It's still pretty funny either way.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Hate the lack of emphasis on Cena not winning the title off his cash in. Total waste of a year spent trying to get Punk over as a babyface too.*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

awesome Raw. really happy, marked like every time. Undertaker was my favorite part. Wish Edge would have been the GM.


----------



## Redwood

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Rock got owned. That is all.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

The first 30 minutes of the show felt really, really special. After that, it just felt like a Raw with less fuckery and them giving somewhat of a fuck. 

The fact that they didn't have a Billy and Dolph Gunn segment is ridiculous.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

5/10 show. WWE blew it, as expected.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

9/10 for me despite Austin not being there.

Also Lita's boobs.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Raw was alright but as I was just starting to get bored of Punk he becomes interesting again, I'm looking forward to Raw 1001 more than this one.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Firallon said:


> What an absolutely pitiful show.
> 
> The only things about this show that I liked were the Punk Heel Turn, The Miz is back, and the Mae Young Hand joke. Everything else was a complete waste of time.
> 
> Why the fuck is the Rock facing the WWE Champion (who will obviously be CM Punk) at the Royal Rumble? Why not Wrestlemania? This means the Royal Rumble won't main event the Royal Rumble PPV...Also, this basically means Punk will retain a few more times, meaning Hell in a Cell, Summerslam, and TLC are going to feel like fillers.
> 
> The DX stuff was uneventful, and this Triple H vs Brock Lesnar feud surely isn't grabbing my care or attention at all.
> 
> Slater losing to LITA? What the hell? I wanted Goldberg or Stone Cold. What a lame pay off.
> 
> Speaking of Stone Cold, where was he? The 1000th RAW isn't complete with The Texas Rattlesnake!
> 
> Why was there a Brodus Clay squash match? Once again another cringeworthy waste of time.
> 
> Terrible Main Event. A DQ Ending? REALLY? How predictable. Cena should have won.
> 
> Worst part of the night... AJ IS THE GM? I can't begin to explain how awful this is. I am not looking forward to having to watch this untalented hack fuck around week in and week out.
> 
> Overall a huge disappointment.


I pretty much mirror these sentiments.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

FML, Damn Austin thar crap hurted that u didn't show up.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Personally i thought the show tonight was ok. the hype overshadowed the results and the crowd didnt help...looks like we'll get more Cena vs Big Show now (sigh)....


----------



## Kenny

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*






:mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Cena had a boner at the end of his match I couldn't keep my eyes off it it was distracting


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I can't believe how fucking garbage the crowd is at times. Fucking LITA, one of the BEST female wrestlers, and there was hardly a sound. Fucking hell.


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I am getting mixed feelings from the show honestly.. It was amazing but felt like it missed something given the hype that Jericho and Austin gave.. Jericho tweeted that he was ready to steal the show and do something big yet he simply had a match and Austin tweeted that he would be at the Raw 1000th show yet he was not.

I find it impossible to call this Raw bad though for sure... It was amazing all around and if Austin was there i am sure those going on about Austin not being there would have agreed that it was a great show.

It was everything it needed to be from setting up feuds for the future to giving new starts spotlight like Sandow and then to all the Nostalgia that i expected from past superstars !


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I can't wait for Punk's promo next week.


----------



## Random045

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



NathWFC said:


> 5/10 show. WWE blew it, as expected.


This.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh the crowd tonight was shit for the most part, too.

It was definitely a fun show, but that's really only because of all the legends coming back. Nothing else really happened that was significant except Punk's heel turn, which honestly, I don't feel like its that big of a deal. AJ as GM? A joke. Miz as IC Champ? Means nothing. Brock and Hunter? The crowd couldn't have cared LESS about Lesnar.

I still feel the Raw the night after WM was better. This was more like a really cool high school reunion.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Can't believe people on here. They are still moaning :lol


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



scrilla said:


> turn sigs back on headliner i gotta show this bitch off
> 
> *_____________*


:lol I didn't turn them off.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Hey WWE.






Next week please. Thanks.

That is all.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

didnt Austin say he would only wrestle punk if he was a heel? Maybe at wm 29 it can happen


----------



## Redwood

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Show overall was underwhelming, tbh. If it wasn't for the legends returning, it would've felt like an ordinary Raw they've aired lately.


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

CM Punk works far better as a heel imo, but damn did this come right out in left field. I wasn't a fan of Punk's face run lately, but he was starting to get massive crowd reactions from the casuals, especially during his feud with Bryan. Wonder why they turned him, aside from Cena he was their most over babyface, as seemed positioned as the upcoming face of the company once Cena ether took a break or turned..


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



tommo010 said:


> Still means he failed to cash in the contract


No it doesn't.

The contract inside the briefcase gives them a guaranteed WWE title match. It does not make them winners, just gives them a match.

Cena successfully cashed it in, and he won the match.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBeVhDQ143Y

Best moment of the entire RAW


----------



## seabs

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

*Some cool nostalgia spots along with Bryan/Rock made it a fun show but they flopped really big on all the big angles - Rock's announcement, Lesnar/HHH, Wedding, New GM, Main Event match.*


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Seriously guys, that was exhausting. Now every week 3 hours? Ouch.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

why cant i edit my sig then :kobe


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> The first 30 minutes of the show felt really, really special. After that, it just felt like a Raw with less fuckery and them giving somewhat of a fuck.
> 
> The fact that they didn't have a Billy and Dolph Gunn segment is ridiculous.


I feel you on this, the beginning it felt like it was something SPECIAL like a PPV feel, and then suddenly everything came back down to earth.

But man I LOVE that Undertaker jacket so happy he came tonight.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Does this mean Punk is heel again? This means only Cena is only full time main event face they have unless you count Sheamus who plays that role on Smackdown.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I really wonder how they are going to fill up 3 hours without all the legends.

More Tout videos?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Oh fuck. AJ is the GM .
I don't know if I'll be back next week at all. :lmao


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



King_Of_This_World said:


> Can I just say on behalf of most people on this forum who are sick and tired of hearing about this nobody.
> 
> FUCK DEAN AMBROSE.
> 
> So, so, so sick of hearing you smarks jack off about him. GIVE IT A REST.


Way to blow off my entire post for a little fragment sentence remark about Ambrose. Now... who needs to give it a rest? No seriously. I've mentioned Ambrose MAYBE twice outside of the Ambrose debut thread and some of you folks have even dragged the issue into that topic. Quit being a baby.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Good show, some bits i expected and some totally caught me by surprise, AJ for one, Punks heel turn i kinda had a inkling at, was expecting Austin and the smackdown GM to be appointed and Foley to be anyone other than Dude Love. 

Oh and Lita is still fucking well fit!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Trouble Trouble said:


> I really wonder how they are going to fill up 3 hours without all the legends.
> 
> More Tout videos?


So...much...Tout...

Did you see how much filler there was on this show? Every week we're gonna see it...


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Average Raw, overhyped and underwhelming. The legends made it decent, but thats all the show was, decent. The last episode of Impact was better than this.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



James1o1o said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> The contract inside the briefcase gives them a guaranteed WWE title match. It does not make them winners, just gives them a match.
> 
> Cena successfully cashed it in, and he won the match.


Correct. Plus, the DQ victory guarantees him a rematch, more than likely at Summerslam.


----------



## SportsFan4Life

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



scrilla said:


> turn sigs back on headliner i gotta show this bitch off
> 
> *_____________*




That sig is bitchin - reppeddddd !


----------



## Isuzu

Raw should be at madison square garden. Ny crowds are the best.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

The turn was great in execution, but I just don't think it was necessary.


----------



## NearFall

Only letdown about the end was Punk not giving us a promo about being overshadowed. At least we now know he will lose the title to the rock at Royal Rumble, if not to Cena.


----------



## Striker

Expect this WM card:

SCSA vs Punk
The Rock vs Brock
Cena vs Taker

No way they built Punk up this long for nothing.

Brock to win Rumble. They didn't pay that much money for no WM match, and there is no way Cena is going against Rock again.


----------



## Redwood

Don't see how much they are going to accomplish in three hours with a thin roster.


----------



## slatersgonnaslate

Summerslam, Punk vs Cena vs Big Show. More pointless filler until Punk drops title to Rock at RR, Cena faces Rock at Mania for the title, overcomes the odds again and wins the WWE Title. This is all that was established tonight, oh and that the MITB means shit now that its been lost on a disqualification ... and the AJ story thats gotten stale is going to last all summer now that she is raw general manager ... and daniel bryan vs charlie sheen match at summerslam is something to look forward to ? that pipebomb suddenly seems a long time ago


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Nabz™ said:


> But man I LOVE that Undertaker jacket so happy he came tonight.


He got the loudest pop of the night by far. Twice - when the bells rang, and when he appeared. 

Undertaker > Rock, Cena, and CM Punk


----------



## NewJack's Shank

It was good to see the hand again, They grow up so fast.. *Sniff*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Anyone know what the song that WWE kept playing during that Punk/Cena title match screen? It wasn't the song used as the official theme of RAW but it did start with 'Tonight is the night'.


----------



## scrilla

surprised at all the backlash here.


----------



## Deadman8

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Why in the hell did you guys wanted Austin back anyway? So you could watch him drink more beer or wearing some stupid Special Guest Referee shirt? Naaahhh, we've seen that too many times already. The next time Austin is back, it should be for something relevant, like setting up a match at WrestleMania against heel Punk.Book it Vince


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

AJ's going to basically fuck with Bryan for the next month or so as a way of payback for him trying to use her.


scrilla said:


> why cant i edit my sig then :kobe


I don't know.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

RAW 3 hours will be done by Survivor Series.

With the roster/booking they have, no possible way they can fill up 3 hours.

And AJ as GM? Surely, they could have gave it to anybody but her.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Oh great, I just remembered that AJ is the new GM. That makes my opinion of this show even more negative.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

The fact that AJ is going to be GM shows how shitty future episodes are going to be. They might have well announced that the show would be called "Raw:starring AJ Lee". 

I feel a bit bad for the divas. They get treated like shit. AJ is the only one that's relevant while the rest (besides Layla) didn't even appear on the show.


----------



## Nabz™

Yeah this St. Louis crowd sucked coulda came here in toronto woulda lighted up booing the shit outta Cena and actually making noise. Man was anyone else annoyed by the amount of commericals? like holy 3 hours gonna be a pain


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Can't do this every week. 3 hours is too much and they are only filling the extra hour with pointless reminder videos, fucking fans touting? and commentator talks which all they do is advertise (michael cole can't advertise without forcing the said item down your throat)

It once again felt like every segment was changed at the last minute especially the Rock announcement, it felt so forced and the crowd reaction (or lack of) was hilarious. Cena/Punk given no time was to be expected but Big Show still going after Cena? Really?

Sheamus over Jericho like that? Jericho NEEDED that win.

Punk heel turn was long overdue, cant wait for the pipe bomb next week, seems to be the only reason to still tune in.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

I laughed hard at Mae Young's son and when it was implied that Vince proposed to AJ.


----------



## Timber Timbre

If Punk truly does turn heel, will this mark the first time a full fledged heel is the sole cover boy of a WWE video game?


----------



## James1o1o

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Anyone know what the song that WWE kept playing during that Punk/Cena title match screen? It wasn't the song used as the official theme of RAW but it did start with 'Tonight is the night'.


I too would like to know this!


----------



## AlbertoDelRio

To the point...

I'm one of those WWE fans that is very very rarely disappointed or rarely un-entertained by a WWE show, 99% of the time I enjoy them. But tonight, tonight was a fucking disappointment.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Scrilla , i don't say this enough , but that a FUCKING AWESOME sig 

still marking out :mark:


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

scrilla, I would normally be as happy as you are, but Punk's just going to job to Vince's buttbuddy at the Rumble anyway, so it's no use for me to get all excited over it.

AJ as GM is fine guys, Jesus Christ. There are seriously so many other things worse about the product than that.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Striker said:


> Expect this WM card:
> 
> SCSA vs Punk
> The Rock vs Brock
> Cena vs Taker
> 
> No way they built Punk up this long for nothing.
> 
> Brock to win Rumble. They didn't pay that much money for no WM match, and there is no way Cena is going against Rock again.


I don't see Taker vs Cena


----------



## leon79

I'll be 52 years old when Raw 2000 airs.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Huganomics said:


> AJ as GM is fine guys, Jesus Christ. There are seriously so many other things worse about the product than that.


No, she's bad.


----------



## Redwood

leon79 said:


> I'll be 52 years old when Raw 2000 airs.


Triple H to be about 60 or 70?


----------



## Choke2Death

Ending almost ruined the whole show but there were other good parts like Bros of Destruction reunion, APA and company destroying Slater and the Brock/HHH confrontation. Not to forget The Rock's promo.

Also, why bother turning Punk heel when he's build his way up to the top face ranks? Just makes no sense to me, specially when they are in need of more top faces.


----------



## SportsFan4Life

scrilla said:


> surprised at all the backlash here.



Ahahahaha for all the bitching and moaning one things for sure, they'll still tune in next week and the week after and the week after that....


----------



## hassassin

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



ecabney said:


> CM HEEL is back, brehs. Too bad he's gonna be made to look like a bitch doe.


This. It's just another move to get more people cheering Cena. But at least Punk will likely be entertaining now.


----------



## Tim Legend

After watching that video... I'm still not convinced he turned heel... They popped like hell for the cloth line and the GTS... Then again they cheered when Austin turned on Rock as well at wm 17 so who knows what :vince3 has up his senile old sleeves... 


And...
:cuss: for no Austin but passable Raw...great opening but lots of things fell flat...


----------



## RKO_THUG

Besides no austin great raw


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Ever Wolf said:


> Can't do this every week. 3 hours is too much and they are only filling the extra hour with pointless reminder videos, fucking fans touting? and commentator talks which all they do is advertise (michael cole can't advertise without forcing the said item down your throat)




This is exactly what my thoughts have been since they announced a perma 3 hour show....the 2 hour show was a clusterfuck of bullshit, which included garbage filler segments and HEY, REMEMBER THIS FROM LAST WEEK???? I don't see how they can improve anything with a 3 hour show.


----------



## scrilla

lol what a fucking geek Dwayne is.



gotta post it again fuck i just came


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

Ever Wolf said:


> Can't do this every week. 3 hours is too much and they are only filling the extra hour with pointless reminder videos, fucking fans touting? and commentator talks which all they do is advertise (michael cole can't advertise without forcing the said item down your throat)
> 
> It once again felt like every segment was changed at the last minute especially the Rock announcement, it felt so forced and the crowd reaction (or lack of) was hilarious. Cena/Punk given no time was to be expected but Big Show still going after Cena? Really?
> 
> Sheamus over Jericho like that? Jericho NEEDED that win.
> 
> Punk heel turn was long overdue, cant wait for the pipe bomb next week, seems to be the only reason to still tune in.


Jericho needs shit. Why are you guys so intent on having the newer guys constantly lose to the veterans? Jericho beat Sheamus a few weeks ago. You forgot to mention Brock being booked badly just because WWE is butthurt at him.


----------



## Rocky Mark

honestly , i some times feel Triple h is purposely trolling Pyro


----------



## HOJO

NOT SATISFIED BY RAW TONIGHT. OR WAS IT NITRO. OR IMPACT 2010. NEVERMIND. 5.5/10

It felt like iMPACT!'s first Monday special involving Hogan. Too many guys got buried. Even Sheamus didn't look good.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Y2Raven said:


> Triple H to be about 60 or 70?


And he'll still be pedigreeing the up and coming superstars of tomorrow.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Remember last year how Punk/Rock threads got so out of hand that they were forbidden?

I wonder how long that will last now.


----------



## Stone Cold 666

James1o1o said:


> I too would like to know this!


Shinedown - Energy


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

scrilla said:


> lol what a fucking geek Dwayne is.
> 
> 
> 
> gotta post it again fuck i just came


I won't need porn for tonight, I'll just need this gif.


----------



## Marv95

Underwhelming. First 30 minutes were great but the rest quickly sunk. Too much filler crap. I think Brock/HHH needs a stipulation because it's not getting me pumped up at all.

Punk's heel turn made sense when you think about it. Can't hurt the kiddies who don't make up most of our audience so instead of Cena let's turn Punk instead.

And the crowd was dead for most of the night.


----------



## SportsFan4Life

Tim Legend said:


> After watching that video... I'm still not convinced he turned heel... They popped like hell for the cloth line and the GTS... Then again they cheered when Austin turned on Rock as well at wm 17 so who knows what :vince3 has up his senile old sleeves...
> 
> 
> And...
> :cuss: for no Austin but passable Raw...great opening but lots of things fell flat...


With you on that one still not convinced hes fully turned heel - they've teased heel turn but i think he just snapped in that moment after being sick of being in the shadow of Cena/Rock

We shall find out soon enough


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

solid show. not as good as it could have been. no austin or flair sucked.


----------



## chargebeam

Oh well. I'm happy, I saw Lita again. 

Plus, that HHH/Heyman/Steph/Brock segment was awesome.


----------



## James1o1o

Stone Cold 666 said:


> Shinedown - Energy


Thank-you!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Jericho needs shit. Why are you guys so intent on having the newer guys constantly lose to the veterans? Jericho beat Sheamus a few weeks ago. You forgot to mention Brock being booked badly just because WWE is butthurt at him.


When did Jericho beat Sheamus? seriously I don't remember that


----------



## liberty_JAC

Marked out so hardcore for Punk clotheslining Rock. EPIC.

And Daniel Bryan got more air time than anyone else. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## mjames74




----------



## zxLegionxz

Rock selling that like a champ,decent ending


----------



## Redwood

Brock is booked as being inferior to established guys (Triple H/Cena). Way to derail his momentum, WWE.


----------



## leon79

Y2Raven said:


> Triple H to be about 60 or 70?


Mae Young will still be around that's a given


----------



## Dark Kent

CM Punk >>>>>>>>

Still doesn't make up for the fact that Austin wasn't on the fuckin show!! I NEED ANSWERS!!!!


----------



## WPack911

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

Ok let me first start by saying the lack of Austin did suck, but you know WWE tried to get him and that is all they can do is try.

Now I liked this show a lot, I came in thinking it would be great and it delivered. I wanted AJ/Bryan to stay together and I still think that would have been awesome, but AJ as GM could be great. She is completely unpredictable and that is what you want in a GM, one week heel AJ, the next face, one week she favors somebody, the next week she favors their rival, it could be amazing and as an AJ fan I look forward to it.

As for Bryan he had a bad show storyline wise, but in reality it was a pretty big night for him, I did not see him doing a segment with the Rock tonight that is for sure and even if he got rock bottomed and it looks like he will "wrestle" sheen at Sumer Slam (though we still don't really know) I think his stock went up as far as exposure tonight given the huge storyline and superstars he was involved in, guess we will see though.

Loved the Undertaker/Kane segment as nobody saw that coming, the DX segment was pretty awesome and was great for Sandow even in him getting beat down. 

The HHH/Lesner segment started odd, but by the end was a clever way to get Steph on the show and to coax Lesner into taking the match. Lesner should of won the mix up, but he will most likely win the match so whatever.

Oh Backstage AJ/Layla comedy segment was gold, she was great (looked great too) and the skits were hilarious, nobody saw that hand ever coming back and that was straight up epic, lol.

Not sure about the Miz winning the IC title, I mean I have started to like him more over the last year plus, but it was odd to just give him the title. However maybe Christian was really hurt there? I mean I guess we will have to wait and see.

The main event was good not great, but the ending was great. Don't get me wrong CM Punk has played a great face, done some great angles with Jericho and Bryan, but if you are gonna have him face Rock he has to be heel. He will cut better promo's as a heel, he and Rock will will have great mic battles and then a great match. I look forward to it, I did not see Rock/Punk coming, but wow now that I do I see how great it can be in my head and I want to see it,

In the end this was an insane, but great Raw that will forever be remembered. Some of you will disagree, but remember everybody wanted something different to make this the best Raw ever for them personally, you can't please everybody, but overall this was a very pleasing Raw for the masses and everybody surely got at least one thing they can walk away from it with saying "that was great".


----------



## KO Bossy

Y2Raven said:


> Brock is booked as being inferior to established guys (Triple H/Cena). Way to derail his momentum, WWE.


His momentum died at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Huganomics

Guys, he fucking turned heel. The whole arena was booing him + Lawler said he turned his back on him. It's not like you can just come back from that a week later and say "lol jk".


----------



## phluux

WWE doesn't give a shit if they're entertaining us for another hour or not. The purpose of the extra hour is for them to pander their horrible products, try to get us on goofyass networks like Tout and for USA to make more money with more commercials with the huge RAW audience. Simple as that.

I have to admit, the past couple months I've finally started to realize that I've outgrown this form of entertainment.


----------



## Mordar

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Random045 said:


> What?!


what?!?

it's a piece of shit movie, you have to admit that, grown ups 1 was awful and I can't see how a 2nd one will help in any way or form


----------



## Nabz™

KO Bossy said:


> His momentum died at Extreme Rules.


Sadly you are right.


Man anytime I get to see Undertaker on television it's a good day. Btw someone said is this the first time a heel is the cover for a wwe game, wasn't lesnar a heel when here comes the pain came out?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

so, Undertaker's hood botch? yep, did't think anyone else gave a fuck either. Best segment of the night for me.


----------



## HOJO

#Nitro1000
Punk still needs to lose the title. Shouldn't have held it this long.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

KO Bossy said:


> His momentum died at Extreme Rules.


Exactly how I feel. 

But overall loved the show. Loved the whole storyline with the rock and the rest of them. Punk heel turn was good but not great IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Lady Eastwood

You know, you would think Charlie Sheen would have enough money to get a fucking better webcam.


----------



## octagon888

It was time, Punk had nothing to do on the show. They were clearly not committed to letting him mouth off as a face, so now he'll have to do it in the WWE-approved manner. As a heel.

And mouthing off is when he's at his best.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Sup -- when Punk was stalking the Rock did anyone think he was going to give him the spinebuster or the Rock Bottom? He was stalking him how the Rock has stalked so many before he's delivered one of those two moves. He shoulda started with a Rock Bottom. Picked him up and then hit the GTS. Then picked up Cena one more time given him the GTS. Laughed while they were pilled in the ring!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

KO Bossy said:


> His momentum died at Extreme Rules.


Yeah, way to go WWE. Its like they get off at fucking up potential money.


----------



## octagon888

phluux said:


> I have to admit, the past couple months I've finally started to realize that I've outgrown this form of entertainment.


This is a compelling personal journey of discovery


----------



## Nabz™

Catalanotto said:


> You know, you would think Charlie Sheen would have enough money to get a fucking better webcam.


It's not necessarily the camera it's also the distance between the callers.

BTW what happened to the new WWE title belt? 


And wow the amount of commercials today made the show seem so damn long


----------



## Adramelech

I don't post much anymore, but anyone who remembers me knows that I'm not a "WRESTLIN IS DEAD FOREVER" internet smark kinda guy.

However, based on tonight's show, I really believe these three hour Raws have the potential to kill a huge portion of the WWE machine - and by extent, a huge portion of the wrestling industry as it stands today. They could barely fill three hours tonight, packed with as many returns, big angles, nostalgia pops, social media, B-celebrities and bells and whistles as they could possibly manage. A "regular" week-to-week three hour Raw is going to be absolutely brutal within a very short amount of time.

The shows are going to drag so much that people are gradually going to gravitate towards watching highlights or fast-forwarded on a DVR. That hook of live viewership every Monday is what drives Raw's television success. If they lose that due to an oversaturized product, they are totally screwed.

From what I understand, they are locked into this for a long time due to commitments with live events, advertisers, the network, etc. It's not like they can just arbitrarily be like "Man, this isn't working." and go back to two hours.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

KO Bossy said:


> His momentum died at Extreme Rules.


not even close. 

but tonights booking was a joke and why unless you're undertaker feuding with HHH sucks.


----------



## pinofreshh

lmao @ hand henry


----------



## deadman18

Lol all the Kiddies crying


----------



## Bowlen

Great: 
- Lita and her twins *yummy* 
- guy chanting "TNA! TNA! TNA!"

Nice:
- DX opening
- CM Punk turns heel
- APA & Steph showing up
- the hand is well and all grown up

Sucked completely:
- Swagger jobbing in seconds to f'n Brodus Clay
- Christian being potrayed worthless by WWE once again
- AJ as GM?! Chicken shit!

Meh: 
- the rest


----------



## li/<o

I have to say I am going to point the things I enjoyed from the least to the best.

I have to say I enjoyed the confrontation and the Rock showing up with DB and Punk really was good to see that segment.

I am a huge Rock fan, but I loved the ending heel Punk feels good to see. I was excited, when Rock came to the rescue, and than Punk taking down Rock sweet!

The most enjoyable part has to be Triple and Brock segment god that was gold. I actually felt chills (last time I felt chills was from Rock vs Cena to Brock's come back, but the show down looked amazing). Also to add Brock looked more shredded then the last time I saw him. Enjoyable RAW I expected more, but had some interesting segments.


----------



## RKO_THUG

Tonight has me thinking summerslam will be
brock vs hhh
punk vs cena vs show
jericho vs ziggler?


----------



## kobra860

pinofreshh said:


> lmao @ hand henry


Is there a reason why the hand wasn't darker?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

kobra860 said:


> Is there a reason why the hand wasn't darker?


I think that's called the Rashida Jones precedent.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



King_Of_This_World said:


> FUCK DEAN AMBROSE.
> 
> So, so, so sick of hearing you smarks jack off about him. GIVE IT A REST.


You'll see.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Stone Cold 666 said:


> Shinedown - Energy


I assume that was the rock song WWE also used right? 

What about the one which they used the most in the Cena/Punk match screen? It was a rap song. Any help is much appreciated 

Been trying to find the damn song for a while now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

So when X-pac grabbed Trish was that supposed to happen? seemed awkward


----------



## Mister Excitement

The show had some really cool moments but overall it was a huge letdown.

- I thought there was supposed to be a bunch of unexpected legends returning? Most of the legends we got were the same ones we've been seeing recently and almost all of them were wasted in one segment. They could have at least had a battle royal.

- What was up with them only using Foley for Dude Love? 

- Why the fuck did JR only get like 5 minutes of airtime before they just sent him away?

- No Stone Cold or Ric Flair

- AJ as GM is going to be annoying. She's already overexposed enough.

- Too much social media garbage. Charlie Sheen had absolutely nothing interesting to say and that tout shit makes me not want to watch Raw anymore. 

- Too many commercials 

- No Ambrose

- The main event hardly got anytime and Big Show is still going to be involved with Cena and Punk


----------



## Contrarian

*Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

DX Reunion
AJ/Bryan Wedding
Rock/Bryan/Punk post wedding
HHH/Brock/Stephanie/Heyman showdown
One man rock band/Lita/APA/rest of the old farts
Kane/Taker vs the Jobbers
Punk/cena/Rock/Show final moments with heel turn


----------



## kobra860

Y2-Jerk said:


> So when X-pac grabbed Trish was that supposed to happen? seemed awkward


I hope so because Trish looked really uncomfortable.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

so this is the big summer angle? punk/cena/show/rock via satellite?


----------



## bmp487

The Punk marks are coming out of the woodwork again... fpalm


----------



## Arthurgos

I have to say the 3 hour show was not to bad tonight but next week i feel its going to flop big time unless they start shaping up and giving us feuds for the other titles...

If next weeks show is how bad i think it will be with the advertising, social media overload and product placement filler. I will surely have to stop watching WWE and just try to watch the bits that interest me on Youtube afterwards then maybe tune into Summerslam (which should hopefully not be a drag of a 3 hour show).


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

HHH/Brock segment
Taker/Kane reunion
APA & company vs Slater
DX reunion
Rock/Punk/Bryan segment


AJ/Bryan wedding
Punk's heel turn


----------



## Amber B

kobra860 said:


> Is there a reason why the hand wasn't darker?


He's a Mariah Carey.


----------



## Contrarian

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

Same for me. 

Brock/HHH segment was totally awesome followed by DX reunion. Marked hard for New age outlaws


----------



## DesolationRow

Adramelech said:


> I don't post much anymore, but anyone who remembers me knows that I'm not a "WRESTLIN IS DEAD FOREVER" internet smark kinda guy.
> 
> However, based on tonight's show, I really believe these three hour Raws have the potential to kill a huge portion of the WWE machine - and by extent, a huge portion of the wrestling industry as it stands today. They could barely fill three hours tonight, packed with as many returns, big angles, nostalgia pops, social media, B-celebrities and bells and whistles as they could possibly manage. A "regular" week-to-week three hour Raw is going to be absolutely brutal within a very short amount of time.
> 
> The shows are going to drag so much that people are gradually going to gravitate towards watching highlights or fast-forwarded on a DVR. That hook of live viewership every Monday is what drives Raw's television success. If they lose that due to an oversaturized product, they are totally screwed.
> 
> From what I understand, they are locked into this for a long time due to commitments with live events, advertisers, the network, etc. It's not like they can just arbitrarily be like "Man, this isn't working." and go back to two hours.


Repped.

I completely, wholeheartedly agree. I'm very much like you in that the whole "WITHER WRESTLING!/WRESTLING IS DEAD FOREVER!" smarky bullshit aggravates me more than anything, and yet, with this move to three hours, it seems like Raw/WWE could potentially bring us to a point where a huge step toward that once-funny smark delusion actually becomes closer and closer to reality.

Time management is what this company needs (_desperately_). Many angles and matches don't really require _that much_ time; it's just a matter of how you utilize the time you have. 

Unfortunately, we're going to be seeing padded-to-the-gills episodes of Raw for months and months beginning tonight. Sad.


----------



## wkdsoul

kobra860 said:


> I hope so because Trish looked really uncomfortable.


Cant believe in a touching toes segment, we didnt get to see Trish's ass... PG sux..


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

Punk heel turn by far.


----------



## Huganomics

Adramelech said:


> I don't post much anymore, but anyone who remembers me knows that I'm not a "WRESTLIN IS DEAD FOREVER" internet smark kinda guy.
> 
> However, based on tonight's show, I really believe these three hour Raws have the potential to kill a huge portion of the WWE machine - and by extent, a huge portion of the wrestling industry as it stands today. They could barely fill three hours tonight, packed with as many returns, big angles, nostalgia pops, social media, B-celebrities and bells and whistles as they could possibly manage. A "regular" week-to-week three hour Raw is going to be absolutely brutal within a very short amount of time.
> 
> The shows are going to drag so much that people are gradually going to gravitate towards watching highlights or fast-forwarded on a DVR. That hook of live viewership every Monday is what drives Raw's television success. If they lose that due to an oversaturized product, they are totally screwed.
> 
> From what I understand, they are locked into this for a long time due to commitments with live events, advertisers, the network, etc. It's not like they can just arbitrarily be like "Man, this isn't working." and go back to two hours.


Yeah, it's really depressing. This should've been the best Raw of the year BY FAR, and I'm not even sure about that.

Thing is, TNA will never be competition, so yeah, there won't be any consequences for WWE's shittiness. The industry will just be shitty all around. Sad.


----------



## Amber B

Y2-Jerk said:


> So when X-pac grabbed Trish was that supposed to happen? seemed awkward



I have no idea but even Cole and Lawler's reactions to that were off, not scripted off but legit off.


----------



## RKO_THUG

wish xpac road dogg and billy gun would wrestle again though no lie


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

Taker and Kane destroying jobbers... what can I say? I'm a mark.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

Punk/Bryan/TheRock
&
Punk Heel turn


----------



## Antalgic

AJ as GM? meh. Didn't Jericho say that we would all be talking about his announcement or whatever he was gonna do tonight? What was it?


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*

I really enjoyed Raw tonight. Couldn't have asked for a better ending! Punk clotheslining The Rock made me mark out like I hadn't in a long, long time.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

Good show. Bit dissapointed that there was no Austin but that was obviously out of WWE's hands.

Best moment for me was APA. Didn't expect it.

Loved the Punk heel turn.


----------



## Billy Kidman

scrilla said:


> lol what a fucking geek Dwayne is.


Punk's lucky he didn't break his ankle on the landing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Since we're discussing X-Pac, did anyone hear everything he said? When laptop volume was all the way up, but all I heard were mumbles.


----------



## Chan Hung

Personally i dislike the whole "TOUT" thing


----------



## Punkholic

scrilla said:


> lol what a fucking geek Dwayne is.
> 
> 
> 
> gotta post it again fuck i just came


Amazing gif, man! Love it! I can watch it again and again and never get tired of it!


----------



## Shazayum

How was RAW? I just caught the ending. Rock sold that clothesline like a champ btw.


----------



## Arthurgos

Chan Hung said:


> Personally i dislike the whole "TOUT" thing


I think everyone does... I would rather they stick to twitter and i still hate the fact that Twitter has such a huge spotlight on the show.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

Rock/Bryan/Punk segment and the the Punk/Rock/Cena/Show at the end. I marked out really hard, like when I was a kid, when Rocks music hit and he came running down to fight lol.


----------



## Chrome

It's probably been asked but anyone know what this song is?






Starts at 4:00

Really hoping that's the theme they go with permanently. The Outasight theme just doesn't fit WWE Raw.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

Anything with The Rock and Legends. Everything else sucked as usual.


----------



## alliance

Austin u sell out fucken bitch :no::no::no:


----------



## Calzum

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

Marked out the most when Lita's music hit so i had to

1.Lita
2.Heel turn
3.Brothers Of Destruction
4.DX reunion
5.HHH Haymen
6.Bryan Aj Weddig


----------



## scrilla

not sure why people are so surprised austin didn't show up.

i knew he wasn't coming when they had Cena beat him in the video game. Vince is butthurt cuz Austin is a real star and bigger than wrestling. :kobe3


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

Undertaker's entrance by far - biggest pop, got the "This is awesome!" treatment from the crowd even, which rarely happens nowadays. 

DX was also cool, and my 2nd favorite part was Triple H's completely improv and unplanned "and because I'm the only one with a full head of hair" - haha.

Stephanie verbally shitting down Heyman's esophagus on live television was rather glorious too.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

HHH/Brock/Heyman/Stephanie segment owned the show.

I hope to one day be as good on the mic as Paul E. I just love hearing him talk.


----------



## GCA-FF

ChromeMan said:


> It's probably been asked but anyone know what this song is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starts at 4:00
> 
> Really hoping that's the theme they go with permanently. The Outasight theme just doesn't fit WWE Raw.


I was wondering this myself. That sounded a hell of a lot better than Nickelback.


----------



## TKOK

kobra860 said:


> I hope so because Trish looked really uncomfortable.


I'd be uncomfortable with a guy who's willing to go down on Chyna too.


I thought they were going to go somewhere with that but it just seemed awkward.


----------



## TheF1BOB

scrilla said:


> not sure why people are so surprised austin didn't show up.
> 
> *i knew he wasn't coming when they had Cena beat him in the video game. Vince is butthurt cuz Austin is a real star and bigger than wrestling.* :kobe3


Scrilla Fact 101. :cool2


----------



## Rock316AE

It was a great show but not the "Wow GOAT" material they wanted. Best things:

1. Rock's awesome promo with Bryan and the Rock Bottom, announcing that he's going to be in Rumble 2013. 

2. Rock's GOD selling in the last segment and the exchange with Big Show, Rock was almost his insane fast 2001-2002 shape. GOAT. 

3. DX segment was tremendous. Billy Gunn, Road Dogg, X-Pac, so nostalgic. 

4. Taker and Kane was great. 

5. Lesnar/Heyman/HHH was good, I didn't like the booking of Brock at all. 

6. All the little things like Trish, Lita, the legends and of course, the second GOAT: Mae's SON! that was comedy gold.

Bad things:

1. No Austin. 

2. The rest of the show. 


Next week: back to reality. Just for the record, even with all the crazy star power, 3 hours was TOO long, I can only imagine what it's going to be with the current roster. Torture. My prediction is still December, going back to 2 hours.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Great ep, the air was intense. Rock and Brock really made that show. And of course, Punk's moment with the Rock. DAMN!!! (Y)


----------



## RichDV

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

1. Rock/Bryan/Punk post wedding
2. DX Reunion
3. AJ/Bryan Wedding
4. One man rock band/Lita/APA/rest of the old farts
5. Punk/cena/Rock/Show final moments with heel turn
6. HHH/Brock/Stephanie/Heyman showdown
7. Kane/Taker vs the Jobbers


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

GCA-FF said:


> I was wondering this myself. That sounded a hell of a lot better than Nickelback.


I'm a rock fan but I agree. That song destroyed Nickelbacks. In fact, WWE seemed to have found a way to pick a mainstream song that had an edge, an epic feel and works in a WWE environment. I was impressed. Now if anyone knows the name of the song please reply


----------



## itsmadness

I love how WWE was trying to go "all out" on the 1000th show, yet they couldn't get people like Batista, Austin or Edge? Even flair wasn't there.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

Bryan/Punk/Rock was great especially Bryan and the Rock.

Punk heel turn was great too.


----------



## Arthurgos

I do not understand how people can say that Brock did well on the show or "made" the show... He was yet again made to look weak which is down right stupid if they want him to still look dangerous. The reason that HHH vs Brock segment was so great was all due to Paul and Stephanie.


----------



## Adramelech

Y2-Jerk said:


> So when X-pac grabbed Trish was that supposed to happen? seemed awkward


Have you seen her latest yoga-themed photo shoot? You can hardly blame the guy.

Then again, X-Pac has always been a creepy eye-rapist.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

In no order:
Entire DX Reunion
Punk heel turn
Lita return 
APA return
Rock/Bryan/Punk


----------



## RKO85

alliance said:


> Austin u sell out fucken bitch :no::no::no:


I agree. At least rock showed up and did great. Raw was great.


----------



## heggland0

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> It's funny because once Ambrose debut's you'll almost certainly be on his dick. That is unless you deliberately try to make yourself dislike him. It's still pretty funny either way.



DX reuniting, Brock Lesnar vs HHH, Vince, Steph, Undertaker returning, CM Punk heel turn, Bryan/Punk/Rock promo, Bret Hart, APA (...list goes on), and some guys are saying that "fucking WWE" ruined the 1000th episode celebration by not having Dean Ambrose in it. An FCW wrestler whose claim to fame is a Twitter feud with Mick Foley.

Now _that's_ funny.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

1. Rock's awesome promo with Bryan and the Rock Bottom, announcing that he's going to be in Rumble 2013.

2. Rock's GOD selling in the last segment and the exchange with Big Show, Rock was almost his insane fast 2001-2002 shape. GOAT.


----------



## TKOK

itsmadness said:


> I love how WWE was trying to go "all out" on the 1000th show, yet they couldn't get people like Batista, Austin or Edge? Even flair wasn't there.


I was hoping for a Evolution reunion, but with Orton being gone i didn't expect it.


----------



## pinofreshh

commentator laugh, cole? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tricky T

John Cena lost


----------



## King Gimp

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

Hard to say. Many great moments out of this great show. ... Punk turn at the end.
Brock and Triple H.
DX return.

So good.


----------



## dxbender

*Rate Raw 1000*

Now that it's over, what do people think?

Only bad parts about it were no Austin,Edge, and that Big Show was one of the main parts to end the show, but other than that, was real great show.

My fave 3 hour episode of Raw ever.


----------



## Camoron

kobra860 said:


> Is there a reason why the hand wasn't darker?


Obviously Mae Young wasn't entirely faithful. She used to be a bit of a slut back in her youth when she was a spry young 77 year-old.

I'm more interested in why Hand Henry is an adult despite only being birthed 12 years ago. I guess hands grow up quickly.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



heggland0 said:


> DX reuniting, Brock Lesnar vs HHH, Vince, Steph, Undertaker returning, CM Punk heel turn, Bryan/Punk/Rock promo, Bret Hart, APA (...list goes on), and some guys are saying that "fucking WWE" ruined the 1000th episode celebration by not having Dean Ambrose in it. An FCW wrestler whose claim to fame is a Twitter feud with Mick Foley.
> 
> Now _that's_ funny.


Thank you!


----------



## RydimRyder

anybody know what the theme song was played when Raw came on air. it was like a rap version of tonights the night?


----------



## Arthurgos

Tricky T said:


> John Cena lost


Just be happy that he can never seem to lose clean nor turn heel.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

RydimRyder said:


> anybody know what the theme song was played when Raw came on air. it was like a rap version of tonights the night?


I'm trying to find the same song. No one seems to know what the song's called? Any chance it was made specifically for RAW?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

The DX reunion stole the show for me. The crowd was loudest for it, I'm a huge Road Dogg mark (the guy still has the mic skills, its like he never left), and it was great to see Billy Gunn and X-Pac again. I've seen Brock, Rock and company lots lately, but the last time we saw those guys in the same ring together? The last time all minus Shawn were in ring together was 2000, with Shawn...early 1999 probably. 13 years. That's crazy. Marked out huge seeing them come out in the army jeep, too.

Second is a tie between Taker/Kane and Lita/APA/other legends annihilating Heath Slater. Great Clothesline from Hell by JBL.

I was kind of underwhelmed by Brock/Hunter. The feud has no momentum going into it. Heyman was his usual enjoyable self, of course.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

xpac look stoned off his ass. 

tonights show was good but in no way shape or form great and next week when wwe cant use the legends crutch the 3 hour format will turn raw into shitcity with a thin roster and wwe creative at the helm . and aj as gm will suck ass with wwe giving her more tv time then anybody else on the roster . 

really really disappointed that edge wasnt on the show and dont understand how he wasnt on this show


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

The things that really stood out to me: 

- The HHH/Brock/Heyman/Steph segment was great. Thank God they have Heyman speaking for Brock now. 

- The Rock/Punk/DB bit was good for setting up The Rock's direction for the future and it was great to see Rock interact with other people besides Cena. 

- The ending with Punk turning heel was really good too and I love that Rock got his ass kicked by Punk as that was the exclamation point on the whole thing. 

Everything else was basically just a nostalgia pop that made it feel like a non-clip show, uh, clip show. I guess that is fine for some people, and that's OK, but I like to have a storyline direction & something I can sink my teeth into rather than just reliving stuff that was cool 10-15 years ago. And the matches themselves (few of them as there were) were mostly forgettable.


----------



## Tricky T

alliance said:


> Austin u sell out fucken bitch :no::no::no:


The Rock sold out for 7 years :lmao

Austin has been on ALMOST EVERY special RAW, but this one. How does that make him a sell out?

PS: Austin doesn't interest you remember?


----------



## Arthurgos

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I'm trying to find the same song. No one seems to know what the song's called? Any chance it was made specifically for RAW?


I would like to know to.. Although i am not even to sure what is the Raw theme now. Lately they have been throwing songs in promo's etc from previous PPV's like crazy.


----------



## Aiimss

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I'm trying to find the same song. No one seems to know what the song's called? Any chance it was made specifically for RAW?


I think it's called "earthquake" actually


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Rate Raw 1000*

It was good, but it wasn't a 10. Not to whine, but no Austin = no 10. For the episode it was, he simply should have been there. 

It was still very good, and had some laughs. I think some storylines developed, but not sure about AJ as GM. We'll see.


----------



## TJTheGr81

X-Pac was wasted out of his fucking mind :lmao :lmao Was awesome to see ALL of DX though. Man, I marked out for that. Sandow interrupting was great too, he gets a nice rub off of that. All the callbacks to past segments and angles were brilliant, The HAND (spent about 5 minutes laughing at that), Trips and Trish flipping their training segment from way back when, Ryder blaming Gene for GTV (I marked for him mentioning that). APA, Lita, all the past Slater-squash legends, Bros of Destruction, they definitely delivered on the nostalgia front tonight. The only thing that was missing was Austin. 

The Trips/Steph/Paul E/Bork segment was AWESOME and got me right back into the feud after I had grown bored with it. I can't wait for those two to kill each other at SummerSlam now.

The main event was what it was. I didn't really care about Punk's kinda-sorta turn (don't think he's heel just yet) with Cena and Show but LOVED it when he attacked Rock. That is money if they book it. 

Only thing I didn't like on the show was that shitty swerve with the wedding. None of the past week was necessary if all you wanted to do was make AJ the GM (which in itself is a WTF move. I love AJ, but come on). But even that gets a reprieve because it led to D-Bry being the GOAT and getting to have a strong segment with The Rock and then call out Charlie Sheen. Almost nothing on the show has bearing on next week and beyond, but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. Tonight was fun.


----------



## Calzum

*Re: Rate Raw 1000*

solid 7


----------



## Adramelech

pinofreshh said:


> commentator laugh, cole? :lmao :lmao :lmao


0:53

Layla is clearly doing a Claptrap impression.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Rate Raw 1000*

8. Better than I expecte4 for sure. Nice nostalgia trip with some cool past/present interactions.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Rate Raw 1000*

Rate it about a 9, haven't enjoyed Raw that much in a long time. I'm no show fan but i don't mind him. No Austin was a bummer though.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Rate Raw 1000*

I gave it a 6. Some great nostalgic moments, no doubt about that, and a cool Punk heel turn. Rest of the show...a regular episode of Raw for today (meaning very sub par) with a bazillion commercials, social media references, recaps and tons of filler. I thought it'd be more special. The crowd totally sucked starting from the end of the DX segment.


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: Rate Raw 1000*

It was a solid show filled with some nostalgic moments. Three hours is just way to long for me and it felt like it dragged at times with quite a bit of filler.


----------



## mrchordproductions

*Re: Rate Raw 1000*

7, cool nostalgic moments and a kinda cool heel turn. Rest was meh


----------



## #Mark

Man, it wasn't bad at all. But I really wished Austin was there. Still a great show, but Austin saved RAW.. Makes no sense that he wasn't there.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

X-Pac is one of those guys that's been so fucked up on drugs that even if were sober and quit them he would still act like a stoned addict.


----------



## Chrome

Aiimss said:


> I think it's called "earthquake" actually


This?






Nah, that's not it. It might have been made by Jim Johnston. Which means we might have to wait for it before it leaks on youtube or something.


----------



## DesolationRow

Stephanie returning was great. DX reunion was good. Lesnar booking _is_ questionable, I have to admit, but it wasn't too bad or anything.

X-Pac was indeed wasted out of his damned mind. 

I like AJ. I do. But having her become GM is not a good move in my opinion. She's been flirting with becoming overexposed for weeks now, and this will ensure it if they proceed to have her work that role for any substantial amount of time.

Overall, a good Raw. Just not the mind-blowing one that they were probably wishing they could have delivered. But the ending at least went for it.


----------



## TKOK

pinofreshh said:


> commentator laugh, cole? :lmao :lmao :lmao


I made a similar sound to that when i saw also.


----------



## Rocky Mark

OK i'm gonna say this and let my user be damned , if anyone is pissed off on Austin or thinks Austin is a sellout then you're what Don Tony described most wrestling fans : PRISSY LITTLE BITCHES !!

seriously , here's a guy that shattered a neck and two knees for you weasels and is probably a major reason why you are watching the show , and you can't cut him a slack for no-showing an event so he can make money for himself ? 

I swear 70% of the IWC and wrestling fans in general are selfish morons who think that all life elements revolve around wrestling , and that wrestlers are slave and God forbid they wanna have other ventures otherwise the nimrods on the web will light he torches and chase you with pitchforks fpalm 

well guess what he's not a regular wrestler and he's not under contract and he has the right to show up or not , and after all his contributions to the company and to me as a wrestling fan , if he wants to sit this show out then i respect his decision , yes i'm down that he wasn't there but hey i'm not the one putting cash in his pocket


----------



## KO Bossy

Why is everyone so gung ho about Stephanie? She's in charge of creative and part of the problem with the Fed, I've always found her incredibly irritating (though I'd be lying if I said she wasn't hot). Her voice...God its grating.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Arthurgos said:


> I would like to know to.. Although i am not even to sure what is the Raw theme now. Lately they have been throwing songs in promo's etc from previous PPV's like crazy.


I would bet that it is the RAW theme because it was the one played as the show began.


----------



## Isuzu

*Great Seeing The Raw Legends But.....*

Have tobe honest here. Time hasnt been good to most of them. Heck even Shawn Michaels looked like a shell of himslf. God why do our heeoes have to grow old. I like the raw legends for what they were not for what they are now. Tonight was a was great but to see the legends as they are now wasnt that great.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

I enjoyed the show, I dig the new graphics to. No more Nickelback is also good


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Great Seeing The Raw Legends But.....*

Its life.

Which is why its best to just sit back and enjoy without holding them to the past.


----------



## King031

*WHY CAN'T THE IWC Ever be Satisfied or Happy?*

Raw's 1000th episode,New Age Outlaws,X-PAC return.JR commentates a good solid 6 man match.Fink announces.Bret announces IC match.Mooney interviews. Stratus makes an appearance.
You get the APA and Lita in a match back.AJ becomes GM.The Miz gets pushed and becomes IC Champion and a triple crown winner.Daniel Bryan gets 30 minutes of Raw and interacts with the Rock and a celebrity.The Rock comes back and declares he's facing the WWE Champion at the Royal Rumble.Cena becomes the first person to not successfully cash in the MITB
briefcase.Heath Slater gets a clothesline from hell and lita's moons adult.Ron Simmons Damn.
CM Punk turns tweeter,anti-hero,heel find out soon enough.Brock Lesnar and Triple H brawl with lesnar accepting match at SS.Stephanie returns.
The Undertaker Returns.


And the FINAL IMAGE of RAW is CM PUNK standing tall over JOHN CENA,Big Show and The ROCK holding the 
WWE Championship after he laid Out the ROCk
with a GTS.

..........And people are whining and b****ing that this RAW was horrible.WHAT!!!!

CM PUnk: still WWE Champion,lays out the Rock with GTS.standing tall at the end of RAW,develops a more edgier side and more heelish and is in main event and Main Angle over everybody like wanted by IWC

D.Bryan: gets 30 mins of Raw time.interacts with the Rock maybe building something. Is over enough that gets to interact with most famous social and actual celebrity possibly setting up a match which brings more exposure to WWE and ups DB stock.

AJ: becomes GM and is made more than just a part of a love triangle like people wanted

APA,NAO,Lita,Trish,Original DX,Lesnar,Fink,Bret,Mooney,JR,Undertaker.Rock all return


How in the world can the IWC still complain.CM PUnk is in the main event and angles and GTSd the Rock and is still WWE Champion going to over 8 months plus.DB is involved with the GM storyline and main part of Raw will be about that as well,has celebrity involvement which increases his stock and exposure especially somebody as well known and with the media exposure of sheen.The Rock is challenging WWE Champion at RR most likely CM Punk.The tag division is being built up slowly and many indy stars are getting a chance.Ziggler vs Jericho rivalry.

Get everything y'all want still find something to complain about.


It's like as soon as something or someone becomes maknstream 
or fan favorite liked by the masses they're immediately hated.Unless theyre a heel
or irrelevant or jobber in which case universal praise.acclaim and complaining why they don't win
aren't pushed are the greatest.


Punk:heel,booed,not main eventer and liked by masses.:::BEST in the World
Punk:main eventer.main part of WWE shows.WWE Champion 8 mos WINNING,Liked by the 
masses:::isdain,Hated 

same thing with AJ.Sheamus,Jericho,Triple H,

and if ur a big guy or a beautiful girl well immediate disdain and hate
heel:great face:sucks

Why should anybody cater to the IWC if the majority get what they want and then b****
about it,don't like people the masses do but the ones that are
supposed to be hated completely ruining any face heel dynamics.

WHY???


----------



## TKOK

Jesus Trish,Steph and Lita looked great tonight.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: WHY CAN'T THE IWC Ever be Satisfied or Happy?*

IWC is not one person, it's thousands of people with different opinions. You can't satisfy all of them.


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: WHY CAN'T THE IWC Ever be Satisfied or Happy?*

This forum alone has 200,000 members and even more IWC exists outside this forum. All completely different people with differing views. How is this difficult to understand? You cannot please everybody.


----------



## genocide_cutter

If Punk is turning heel he has to change his theme


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Good show and great ending. Punk gets to work with Rock. Pyro you said this wouldn't happen. You are wrong an awful lot, aren't you?

Look, Rock isn't even mad


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: WHY CAN'T THE IWC Ever be Satisfied or Happy?*



King031 said:


> Raw's 1000th episode,New Age Outlaws,X-PAC return.JR commentates a good solid 6 man match.Fink announces.Bret announces IC match.Mooney interviews. Stratus makes an appearance.
> You get the APA and Lita in a match back.AJ becomes GM.The Miz gets pushed and becomes IC Champion and a triple crown winner.Daniel Bryan gets 30 minutes of Raw and interacts with the Rock and a celebrity.The Rock comes back and declares he's facing the WWE Champion at the Royal Rumble.Cena becomes the first person to not successfully cash in the MITB
> briefcase.Heath Slater gets a clothesline from hell and lita's moons adult.Ron Simmons Damn.
> CM Punk turns tweeter,anti-hero,heel find out soon enough.Brock Lesnar and Triple H brawl with lesnar accepting match at SS.Stephanie returns.
> The Undertaker Returns.
> 
> 
> And the FINAL IMAGE of RAW is CM PUNK standing tall over JOHN CENA,Big Show and The ROCK holding the
> WWE Championship after he laid Out the ROCk
> with a GTS.
> 
> ..........And people are whining and b****ing that this RAW was horrible.WHAT!!!!
> 
> CM PUnk: still WWE Champion,lays out the Rock with GTS.standing tall at the end of RAW,develops a more edgier side and more heelish and is in main event and Main Angle over everybody like wanted by IWC
> 
> D.Bryan: gets 30 mins of Raw time.interacts with the Rock maybe building something. Is over enough that gets to interact with most famous social and actual celebrity possibly setting up a match which brings more exposure to WWE and ups DB stock.
> 
> AJ: becomes GM and is made more than just a part of a love triangle like people wanted
> 
> APA,NAO,Lita,Trish,Original DX,Lesnar,Fink,Bret,Mooney,JR,Undertaker.Rock all return
> 
> 
> How in the world can the IWC still complain.CM PUnk is in the main event and angles and GTSd the Rock and is still WWE Champion going to over 8 months plus.DB is involved with the GM storyline and main part of Raw will be about that as well,has celebrity involvement which increases his stock and exposure especially somebody as well known and with the media exposure of sheen.The Rock is challenging WWE Champion at RR most likely CM Punk.The tag division is being built up slowly and many indy stars are getting a chance.Ziggler vs Jericho rivalry.
> 
> Get everything y'all want still find something to complain about.
> 
> 
> It's like as soon as something or someone becomes maknstream
> or fan favorite liked by the masses they're immediately hated.Unless theyre a heel
> or irrelevant or jobber in which case universal praise.acclaim and complaining why they don't win
> aren't pushed are the greatest.
> 
> 
> Punk:heel,booed,not main eventer and liked by masses.:::BEST in the World
> Punk:main eventer.main part of WWE shows.WWE Champion 8 mos WINNING,Liked by the
> masses:::isdain,Hated
> 
> same thing with AJ.Sheamus,Jericho,Triple H,
> 
> and if ur a big guy or a beautiful girl well immediate disdain and hate
> heel:great face:sucks
> 
> Why should anybody cater to the IWC if the majority get what they want and then b****
> about it,don't like people the masses do but the ones that are
> supposed to be hated completely ruining any face heel dynamics.
> 
> WHY???


The main reason people are struggling to really love this is because we know what is to come next week.. I mean come on with everything going on tonight they still had soooo much filler/tout/twitter/ads to the point where they could have added so much more to the show.

There were at least three or four times tonight where they went from a advert to a random convo with Charlie Sheen and then straight back to another advert.


----------



## mrchordproductions

So rock is not coming back next week? :/ damn


----------



## awesomeshit

this RAW didn't live up to the hype. It was shit besides the return of Undertaker and the DX reunion. Where the fuck was Austin, Hall, Nash, Goldberg, Flair, Warrior, Roberts, etc? Where the fuck is the main angle that the said that is gonna debut tonight? if they call what Punk did the main angle then they have serious problems. Dwayne vs. Punk? Are you fucking kiddin' me? Punk looked like a fucking hobo when he was in the ring with Rock.


----------



## Trifektah

Overall I enjoyed the show. There were some questionable things like have Trips beat up Lesnar. That was a perfect time for Lesnar to beat up Trips and then threaten Stephanie until Trips saves her at the last second.

But no, they just had HHH make Brock look like a bitch....ridiculously retarded booking. 

And yeah well, they turned the wrong guy heel. Of course they did. Yawn


----------



## Rock316AE

> After WWE Raw went off the air, The Rock and John Cena double-teamed Big Show to clear him from the ring. Rock and Cena then had some fun with Cena's headband to close the Raw taping.


Where I can watch this? :mark:


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*

RAW Final with punk heel turn and Brock/Triple H stood out for me but I was expecting Austin and Flair, sorely disappointed.


----------



## NearFall

Rock316AE said:


> Where I can watch this? :mark:





> "After RAW went off the air, The Big Show gets to his feet and starts to go after John Cena. The Rock and Cena recover and take down the Big Show. Cena hits Show with an AA, then puts Show into position for a People's Elbow. The Rock doesn't have an elbow pad, and Cena gives him a "Cenation" armband to peel off. The Rock made a joke about how big the armband was and hit the People's Elbow on Big Show.
> 
> The Rock then thanked everyone and posed with a few fans and sends them home happy. Show is still in the ring as the house lights come on
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0723/554626/the-rock/#ixzz21Vvr8pK7"


There should be a fan video up on youtube pretty soon dude!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Rock316AE said:


> Where I can watch this? :mark:


Want to see this also. It will be on YT by tomorrow for sure.


----------



## awesomeshit

also, AJ the new GM? fuck this shit! the new GM should have been Flair not that fucking bitch.


----------



## N-destroy

Trifektah said:


> Overall I enjoyed the show. There were some questionable things like have Trips beat up Lesnar. That was a perfect time for Lesnar to beat up Trips and then threaten Stephanie until Trips saves her at the last second.
> 
> But no, they just had HHH make Brock look like a bitch....ridiculously retarded booking.


No, It was perfectly done since HHH was the one who challenged Brock, not other way around. Brock is the heel, not HHH. 

HHH got the upperhand on raw which means Brock is going over summerslam. Its usual booking.


----------



## 9QA

*wwe raw 1000 was the worst tv show ever !!*

I am %100 a TNA Mark , and i cant lie about that but raw 1000 was my 1st WWE TV show in 10 years.

I know why i hate WWE , THIS SHOW SUCKS. First it was Justin Roberts thin Vince McMahon to star the show.I Get this his baby raw has been on the air for 5000 raw shows but thin 

(vkm )he thin introducing DX what the hell for how can this help the cm punks of the world or the next era over all it can't.Shawn Michaels and Triple H bounced out on-stage sporting their DX camo gear as if this is 2000 !!


HBK and Hunter entered the ring throwing green glowsticks into the crowd.Ya thats right F'N glowsticks SO THIS IS THE PG ERA ? IT SUCKS ! Fuck i love my TNA TV 14 TV !!

DX invading WCW during the Monday Night Wars , NOW they are invading my sanity ! hhh and hbk paying as if they are in high school ( He knows he's wearing pants and underwear W.T.F. IF some one lol at this over the age of 18 in the world they need to die that's right they need too die )This don't do sh!t for me who ever is in to this , is a sheep this show was not just a bad wwe show but the worst tv show ever !!

DX wasn't done, though, as Hunter & Sandow takes this bull -sh-# all the way too QH3 Some how!!! that's over 30 mins of this lame ass stuff !!


Announcers: Cole and Lawler briefly talked about things that have changed since 1993 when Raw debuted, ya as in sanity !Cole then introduced some touts from WWE fans on the Bryan/A.J. wedding. The video package included four 18-34 male fans reacting to a fake Bryan and A.J.'s craziness. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0EZobdiJ4M - It's Still Real To Me Dammit!

Backstage: Suddenly, a random man in a giant hand appeared with Mae Young and said he's Mae Young's child all grown up !!! WTF Was that !!!

Mick Foley trying to dance on the way to the ring.

the crowd of 12 year olds did not instantly recognize Stratus with her brunette hair. Stratus tried to convince Hunter to do her yoga program, which led to some awkward poses .. o boy more Attitude Era flashback thats just what we need on this show ! wwe = wcw 2.0 .

we know how good wrestling wedding go right.this was more of the same.
Out came D-Bryan dressed in a white tuxedo "Yes!ing" down the aisle.Slick began his speech as the crowd "What?'ed" him in-between lines. more talking got us to the point of VKM Naming her the new GM . SO WHAT SHE CAN BE THE GM FOR 3 WEEKS!!??

back live from a Commercial Break thats right for about the 3th time of the night we had talking from Commercial Break to Commercial Break and yet peeps bi!ch about talking on TNA !!!



Back live, Bryan was still in the ring yelling at referees, "No!" over and over. Suddenly, WE GOT PUNK and more 90s era guys talking the best part about this was time was going bye and soon this show was going to be over.

In-ring: Justin Roberts announced Bret Hart was going to be adding some more talking and he did !!


Triple H's music played to bring out Hunter still dressed in his DX gear. for more f'n talking !!which brought out Paul Heyman for more talking which brought out Stephanie McMahon's for you got it more f'n talking !!


Video replay: Stone Cold vs. Vince McMahon feud. After a clip of Austin stunning McMahon aired, they showed John Cena talking up the feud. As clips from their feud aired, WWE showed soundbytes from Cena, Maria Menounos, Stephanie McMahon, and The Miz discussing the Austin-McMahon moments and impact on the Monday Night Wars.how they just wish this was tonight !! poor old cm punk who just keeps geing over look by this era that was some 10 years ago.

Michael Cole brought in WWE's 100,000,000th social media follower.... oooo for get it this is the wost stuff ever not just wrestling!!

we got more 90s and hell 80s guys 


at the end of the night they try to send us home thinking cm punk is now bad !! what why who the fuck cars !

my 1st and last wwe show !! 

tna 4 ever !! now go hate on me !!


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Brothers of Destruction FTW!!! 

Taker return and the two pops both best on the night!

Great RAW, although not too thrilled with some things like AJ being GM and Brodus Clay match (except the Foley part).


----------



## bmp487

Trifektah said:


> Overall I enjoyed the show. There were some questionable things like have Trips beat up Lesnar. That was a perfect time for Lesnar to beat up Trips and then threaten Stephanie until Trips saves her at the last second.
> 
> But no, they just had HHH make Brock look like a bitch....ridiculously retarded booking.
> 
> And yeah well, they turned the wrong guy heel. Of course they did. Yawn


Exactly!!! Why the fuck are they even paying for Lesnar if they're gonna book him like this? Fucking ridiculous. I was really into the Lesnar thing pre-Extreme Rules when he was beasting. Now, WWE has managed to fuck up the appeal of him even being on the show. I absolutely hated that they made him into Triple H's bitch tonight.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: wwe raw 1000 was the worst tv show ever !!*

TNA!TNA!TNA!


----------



## Shazayum

Rock looked great tonight more like his old self. Was quick on the mic and looked faster and more energetic in the ring.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Man, Brock has fucking toned up. He looked in amazing shape.


----------



## MarkAndProud

too many commercial breaks


----------



## SMetalWorld

*Re: WHY CAN'T THE IWC Ever be Satisfied or Happy?*



King031 said:


> Raw's 1000th episode,New Age Outlaws,X-PAC return.JR commentates a good solid 6 man match.Fink announces.Bret announces IC match.Mooney interviews. Stratus makes an appearance.
> You get the APA and Lita in a match back.AJ becomes GM.The Miz gets pushed and becomes IC Champion and a triple crown winner.Daniel Bryan gets 30 minutes of Raw and interacts with the Rock and a celebrity.The Rock comes back and declares he's facing the WWE Champion at the Royal Rumble.Cena becomes the first person to not successfully cash in the MITB
> briefcase.Heath Slater gets a clothesline from hell and lita's moons adult.Ron Simmons Damn.
> CM Punk turns tweeter,anti-hero,heel find out soon enough.Brock Lesnar and Triple H brawl with lesnar accepting match at SS.Stephanie returns.
> The Undertaker Returns.
> 
> 
> And the FINAL IMAGE of RAW is CM PUNK standing tall over JOHN CENA,Big Show and The ROCK holding the
> WWE Championship after he laid Out the ROCk
> with a GTS.
> 
> ..........And people are whining and b****ing that this RAW was horrible.WHAT!!!!
> 
> CM PUnk: still WWE Champion,lays out the Rock with GTS.standing tall at the end of RAW,develops a more edgier side and more heelish and is in main event and Main Angle over everybody like wanted by IWC
> 
> D.Bryan: gets 30 mins of Raw time.interacts with the Rock maybe building something. Is over enough that gets to interact with most famous social and actual celebrity possibly setting up a match which brings more exposure to WWE and ups DB stock.
> 
> AJ: becomes GM and is made more than just a part of a love triangle like people wanted
> 
> APA,NAO,Lita,Trish,Original DX,Lesnar,Fink,Bret,Mooney,JR,Undertaker.Rock all return
> 
> 
> How in the world can the IWC still complain.CM PUnk is in the main event and angles and GTSd the Rock and is still WWE Champion going to over 8 months plus.DB is involved with the GM storyline and main part of Raw will be about that as well,has celebrity involvement which increases his stock and exposure especially somebody as well known and with the media exposure of sheen.The Rock is challenging WWE Champion at RR most likely CM Punk.The tag division is being built up slowly and many indy stars are getting a chance.Ziggler vs Jericho rivalry.
> 
> Get everything y'all want still find something to complain about.
> 
> 
> It's like as soon as something or someone becomes maknstream
> or fan favorite liked by the masses they're immediately hated.Unless theyre a heel
> or irrelevant or jobber in which case universal praise.acclaim and complaining why they don't win
> aren't pushed are the greatest.
> 
> 
> Punk:heel,booed,not main eventer and liked by masses.:::BEST in the World
> Punk:main eventer.main part of WWE shows.WWE Champion 8 mos WINNING,Liked by the
> masses:::isdain,Hated
> 
> same thing with AJ.Sheamus,Jericho,Triple H,
> 
> and if ur a big guy or a beautiful girl well immediate disdain and hate
> heel:great face:sucks
> 
> Why should anybody cater to the IWC if the majority get what they want and then b****
> about it,don't like people the masses do but the ones that are
> supposed to be hated completely ruining any face heel dynamics.
> 
> WHY???


This!


----------



## Trifektah

The-Rock-Says said:


> Man, Brock has fucking toned up. He looked in amazing shape.


Yeah he looked good physically too bad HHH made him look like a little bitch.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*



KO Bossy said:


> The DX reunion stole the show for me. *The crowd was loudest for it*, I'm a huge Road Dogg mark (the guy still has the mic skills, its like he never left), and it was great to see Billy Gunn and X-Pac again. I've seen Brock, Rock and company lots lately, but the last time we saw those guys in the same ring together? The last time all minus Shawn were in ring together was 2000, with Shawn...early 1999 probably. 13 years. That's crazy. Marked out huge seeing them come out in the army jeep, too.
> 
> Second is a tie between Taker/Kane and Lita/APA/other legends annihilating Heath Slater. Great Clothesline from Hell by JBL.
> 
> I was kind of underwhelmed by Brock/Hunter. The feud has no momentum going into it. Heyman was his usual enjoyable self, of course.


Re watch it and re watch The Undertaker gong hit...Taker easily got the biggest pop of the night...still gives me goosbumps.


----------



## N-destroy

Cant believe people are bitching after an awesome show.

Idiots.


----------



## Kazzenn

While this was a good Raw in terms of nostalgia I am very scared about how they will fill 3 hours and the current storylines aren't hooking me in.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*



Dan Rodmon said:


> Re watch it and re watch The Undertaker gong hit...Taker easily got the biggest pop of the night...still gives me goosbumps.


Takers was great, I think 2nd biggest reaction might have been when AJ told Bryan that she said yes to another proposal, and Mr.McMahons music hit and everyones like "OOOOOOOO"


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most?*



Dan Rodmon said:


> Re watch it and re watch The Undertaker gong hit...Taker easily got the biggest pop of the night...still gives me goosbumps.


No doubt, Taker's pop was the biggest and he got the "this is awesome" chant later on. Marked like crazy but I sort of expected his return once Kane got surrounded.


----------



## King031

bmp487 said:


> Exactly!!! Why the fuck are they even paying for Lesnar if they're gonna book him like this? Fucking ridiculous. I was really into the Lesnar thing pre-Extreme Rules when he was beasting. Now, WWE has managed to fuck up the appeal of him even being on the show. I absolutely hated that they made him into Triple H's bitch tonight.


Why Have Lesnar come in and destroy,squash everybody,all
the top stars while only making few appearances every 3-4 months and Then Leaving
while the stars who lose get what squashed,destroyed ALL for
What to feed Lesnar'S ego and just hand him everything
in order for him to Leave and they get left with what.

People talk about paying dues and working your way up and earning
your opportunity but he never did and people have the nerve to complain about WWE's current stars and Cena.
BROCK LESNAR DIDN'T EARN BUT WAS
GIVEN EVERYTHING IN ONLY 2 YEARS and then left the WWE high 
and dry when they invested all that time effort and opportunity into him
And now when WWE'S built some stars again
you WANT LESNAR to COME IN And DOMINATE
THEM..... THE F!


----------



## suhoney24

where was the "sarah" tat on takers throat?


----------



## DesolationRow

The-Rock-Says said:


> Good show and great ending. Punk gets to work with Rock. Pyro you said this wouldn't happen. You are wrong an awful lot, aren't you?
> 
> Look, Rock isn't even mad


Rock recovered from that clothesline and GTS nicely.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

DesolationRow said:


> Rock recovered from that clothesline and GTS nicely.


Didn't even hurt him, brah. He was faking. :troll


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Dwaaaaaaaaayne.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

suhoney24 said:


> where was the "sarah" tat on takers throat?


Removed for a while now.


----------



## li/<o

The-Rock-Says said:


> Man, Brock has fucking toned up. He looked in amazing shape.


I agree to Brock looked way more toned up and in better shape looked like a beast the only problem was how he was looked like a bitch... That was the most exciting scene to me out of all (even though I am a huge Rock fan), I guess I am more excited for Brock since he is heading to SS and Rock is probably gone till RR.


----------



## Brye

Fantastic episode of Raw. No surprise that the first thread I see signing on is someone in full on bitch mode about it. Watched with seven friends and they all really liked it too.

The fucking Henry hand segment KILLED me. That was so awesome.


----------



## DesolationRow

The-Rock-Says said:


> Didn't even hurt him, brah. He was faking. :troll


Whoa.

:cool2


----------



## Oakue

Dopey Vince. AJ moves the ratings with teen boys and she dominates social media (apparently the only thing Vince cares about now), and they finally have a woman who can act, so they had to find a way to get her on TV over and over and over and over and over some more week after week.

The GM? God forbid you use her on TV to actually wrestle...no...why would you want to do that?


----------



## N-destroy

AJ will get overexposed like Ryder.


----------



## Brye

I've gotta say, I completely forgot about Big Show all night, and I was happy. And then so fucking angry when he came out. I really don't want him in the main event scene.


----------



## AbareKiller

DX Reunion, followed by anything Rock.


----------



## Brye

Oh and Lita, Trish and Stephanie all looked wonderful tonight.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Lita looked super hot tonight.


----------



## Green Light

I hope Big Show gets his revenge, Mark Henry too, I'm tired of Rock coming out and burying all these young talents who are there every week.


----------



## N-destroy

Yes Stephanie was terrific last night.


What happened to Edge btw, no one care about him?


----------



## Oakue

So is AJ still crazy or not? I'm assuming she is...so I'm going to guess at least for a while the story will be her making strange and crazy matches?

I still can't believe that. That seriously may be one of the bigger swerves not only of the night but in quite some time for me, making her GM. And it's all because Vince has a hard on for social media and she is dominating it.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

moonmop said:


> Dopey Vince. AJ moves the ratings with teen boys and she dominates social media (apparently the only thing Vince cares about now), and they finally have a woman who can act, so they had to find a way to get her on TV over and over and over and over and over some more week after week.
> 
> The GM? God forbid you use her on TV to actually wrestle...no...why would you want to do that?


yea, no explantion, just "i offered AJ the GM job"
wtf?
complete fuckery


----------



## Theproof

Finally a decent Raw. Hopefully they can build upon this.


----------



## J-Co

I'm ready for Mark Henry and Randy Orton to come back now.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

imagine what vince would have done for sable, sunny, lita, trish, etc had Twitter been around then
yikes


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero!

Nice to see that HHH made it clear he's the only one in the WWE's history that Brock can't manhandle.


----------



## N-destroy

Oh Lymping Hero! said:


> Nice to see that HHH made it clear he's the only one in the WWE's history that Brock can't manhandle.


Rock and taker did that in 02/03 years before lol.


----------



## Theproof

Anybody know why Austin wasn't on the show? Just seems really strange that he of all people wouldn't be on it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Austin wasn't on the show because he was shooting a movie.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Theproof said:


> Anybody know why Austin wasn't on the show? Just seems really strange that he of all people wouldn't be on it.


He's filming for grown ups 2. Scheduling difficultly forced him to not make it.


----------



## Brye

lmao I have a friend with a bit part in Grown Ups 2. Maybe she met him. :side:

Anyone else think the BoD segment was a really cool way to get Taker on the show? I mean the attack made no sense but I thought it was awesome.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

> Punk turned heel.
> There goes the DVD sales.
> Use your head next time, WWE.


:lmao A post I read off a news site.


----------



## TKOK

Brye said:


> lmao I have a friend with a bit part in Grown Ups 2. Maybe she met him. :side:
> 
> Anyone else think the BoD segment was a really cool way to get Taker on the show? I mean the attack made no sense but I thought it was awesome.


I marked big time for it.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Lita looks better now than 10 years ago haha

and you don't know how dissapointed I was since austin didnt show up.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero!

N-destroy said:


> Rock and taker did that in 02/03 years before lol.


Not after Brock had beaten the face of the company to a pulp.


----------



## MysticRVD

We have too many damn heels already


----------



## N-destroy

Oh Lymping Hero! said:


> Not after Brock had beaten the face of the company to a pulp.


And then lost clean to Cena. His first ever match, he couldnt even win his FIRST EVER MATCH BACK. 

Couldnt get much worser than that.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Fuck off grown ups 2. The first one sucked ass and im damn sure not gonna buy a ticket to see the 2nd.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Yeah kinda sucks grown ups 2 stopped the great SCSA from showing up to a historic raw event... Kind of upsetting....


----------



## deandean

I loved the Hand Henery. I thought it was funny


----------



## Brye

I wasn't too bummed Austin wasn't there. Obviously he had a reason. And what we got was good.

Obviously wanted him there but the show went well regardless.


----------



## deandean

StarzNBarz said:


> Fuck off grown ups 2. The first one sucked ass and im damn sure not gonna buy a ticket to see the 2nd.


I will due to a part of it being shot in my town.


----------



## StarzNBarz

deandean said:


> I loved the Hand Henery. I thought it was funny


yea he looked like Hamburger Helper :lol



deandean said:


> I will due to a part of it being shot in my town.


well good for you


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

MysticRVD said:


> We have too many damn heels already


That aren't credible at all. Punk could be that one, and hopefully Orton as well. They should turn Miz, and maybe someone else.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Brye said:


> I wasn't too bummed Austin wasn't there. Obviously he had a reason. And what we got was good.
> 
> Obviously wanted him there but the show went well regardless.


Agreed. I thought it was an excellent show. I had a great time with Friends and just enjoyed myself. Stayed away from here the whole show lol.


----------



## Brye

Best-In-The-World said:


> Agreed. I thought it was an excellent show. I had a great time with Friends and just enjoyed myself. *Stayed away from here the whole show lol.*


Same. It's for the best. Reading 200 comments picking apart something that you would've found really enjoyable otherwise is lame.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Other thoughts:

when Slick came out i was like nooooo, why?? He then proceeded to make me eat my words. Well done Slick. He was great on the mic.

Please, no Sheen vs. Bryan. What a horrible feud for a great superstar. Wrestlers who feud with celebrities always end up jobbing. Even Cena lost to kevin federline

aj as gm? ehhhhh i dont know. I like AJ as much as the next guy but i was hoping for a little more star power. its fine though i can take AJ as GM.

rock was alright. im a huge fan but he was a little lackluster tonight. i think he'll win the wwe title and then lose it shortly after. it would serve no purpose but thats wwe.

Bork, get ready to be berried!!!!!!!!! :buried :buried


----------



## deandean

The reunite of DX is great!


----------



## deandean

Also, The new faction seems promising too. I would have made Hawkins as leader though.


----------



## timfly

People might have their complaints, but there is so much buzz about Miz, Punk's heel turn, Rock at the Rumble, new GM, crazy Bryan, Cena fail cash in, etc. Great show and created alot of discussion. Excited to see what happens next week. Hoping for more emphasis on the mid card and maybe less squash matches because you can actually put 5-10 minutes into a match now.


----------



## deandean

Sheen better not fight Bryan. We may need the APA again lol


----------



## awesomeshit

deandean said:


> Also, The new faction seems promising too. I would have made Hawkins as leader though.


a new faction full with jobbers?


----------



## StarzNBarz

awesomeshit said:


> a new faction full with jobbers?


yeah i guess all that talk of the new nexus was them all along! :lmao


----------



## deandean

Well, Add Ryder and they have got a good faction. Am I right? Sorry.


----------



## deandean

But, Seeing Lita vs OMRB was a-ok!


----------



## JasonLives

Very fun show! Not really gonna look threw too much comments on it since im sure faults can be found with everything.

The only disappointment I felt was that I would have loved something more then just the potential CM Punk heel turn. Something big for the midcard to get things going the coming weeks. 
Honestly forgot Stone Cold wasent there until I logged on. But im sure he has his reasons.
The big suprise was how much screen time a guy like Daniel Bryan got. 
The show had a lot of goofy stuff but I didnt mind it. 

The key is how the show will be next week. Another direction or will it look like the shows before the 1000th Raw.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Great show. 9/10. 

I LOVE that Punk is heel again, but i'm horrified of what's going to happen at Summerslam. 99% chance Cena wins, which is total horse shit.


----------



## awesomeshit

is here someone that would still destroy Steph's vagina like a rabid wolverine?


----------



## StarzNBarz

Like a Chris Benoit?


----------



## STEVALD

This show was awesome. Everything besides Austin's absence was damn awesome.


----------



## Rated R™

Anyone surprised Batista didn't make an appearance? afterall he is the second biggest star of this era.


----------



## chronoxiong

RAW Thoughts:
-Awesome seeing DX again and this time, HBK with the 98-2000 members. I smiled throughout the whole time. Loved HBK's banter with Billy Gunn. Damien Sandow got some nice exposure here. Triple H is very high on him backstage.

-Nice six-man tag match. Looks like the World Title feud is going to involve Sheamus, Jericho and Ziggler.

-Lol at Mae Young and Mark Henry's son (Hand) all grown up. Continuity at it's best.

-Brodus Clay squashed Jack Swagger. Man did Naomi and Cameron look good with those booty shorts. Cool seeing Dude Love too.

-AJ being announced as the new GM is kinda random but this shows that Vince has trust in her having a big role. Didn't expect this at all. Great promo after this segment though. I thought Daniel Bryan stood his ground with The Rock and CM Punk. He didn't feel out of place compared to The Miz and Alex Riley back in 2010. Lol at Rock joking about Bryan's height. Classic Rock.

-Bret Hart is back for one night. Awesome. Decent IC Title match with Christian and The Miz. Sucked that Christian lost but he didn't need the title as much as Miz needed it. Congrats on being the 25th Grand Slam winner The Miz.

-Great segment with HHH, Heyman, Stephanie and Lesnar. Stephanie was looking hot. I'm not surprised that HHH got the best of Lesnar here. He's the boss of the company now after Vince. Entertaining stuff though.

-Lita was looking hot against Heath Slater. I was expecting a bigger payoff here though. I wanted Stone Cold Steve Austin. Thanks a lot to "Grown Ups 2."

-Undertaker's new robe looked badass. He still looks out of shape. But nice seeing him reunite with Kane for one night. Kane keeps switching to heel and face. Whatever.

-Shocked at CM Punk's heel turn. Didn't see it coming at all. But it makes sense as he was never cool with The Rock. I like this move as now he's much more entertaining as a heel. Also, this makes for a Punk/Rock match to be must see. The Big Show can get off my screen. Tired of him main eventing. Great show. Probably best show of the year.


----------



## The High King

what a shit show There was a few good moments but overall shit

Jericho jobs again
Jack Swagger jobbing in record time to the completely and utterly useless Brodus.
The vomit inducing childlike dx rubbish, ok if you are like 12 years old, oh and bury a current roster guy in the process.
Dont get me started on the whole stupid wedding crap , seriously pathetic viewing
Miz and christian was good
Heyman was good as usual until the ego tripping steph and HHH try to hog the limelight and as usual no way was big nose selling the brock attack.
Retired female wrestler pins current male roster member slater to make the retired wrestlers look better than the current
Undertaker and kane makes their opponents look like jobbers, its not like kane and the undertaker were not already over.
At least the ending added something to the show, prefer punk as a heel although it will only lead to semi retired wrestler rock beat punk the current wrestler, which serves no purpose


----------



## ben_fletch

No Austin, im still pretty shocked tbh


----------



## Shawn Morrison

Brock/HHH and the last segment.


----------



## Austin & DX

I'm disappointed Austin wasn't there. Good stuff was DX, Rock/Punk/Bryan segment, Trish Stratus & Lita looked great, Trish/HHH was awesome although that happened on SD, Kane/Taker & Punk's heel turn. Bad things were Brodus Clay match, Miz winning IC title (I wanted Kidd 2 win IC title to be honest), Austin didn't show up, Edge/Booker T should've been there, JR commentates 1 match (Knew Vince is an idiot) & Charlie Sheen Vs Daniel Bryan feud started


----------



## SUPER HANS

Austin is really going for it in his movie career, he's trying to distance himself from wrestling, gutting for us, but fair play. Can't imagine him having another match


----------



## wjd1989

All I can say is...The Undertaker.

That man is the single greatest superstar in Raw history - followed by Triple H. Overall, it was a great episode - the crowd was on the whole, really good. 

I missed no Ric Flair though, the reception for Bret was shockingly poor and I still couldn't watch the whole show [the YouTube video is up for the whole show and is at 2:25:00 and it took me barely 40 mins to watch the show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5r4pmFJlf0].

DX segment was INCREDIBLE and the Undertaker return gave me goosebumps. The legend segment was also ace!


----------



## Fäng1

Again, WWE disappointed me in everything they could. 
The DX reunion was funny and for me the best part of the show, because afterwards it just got worse. I laughed as they hit Damien Sandow.
The Legends vs Heath Slater, uhh, as if nobody knew that would happen. Just boring shit. Nice to see them again, but boring.
The 6 man tag team. ... I better forget about that fast. No good techniques, no good fighting, just lame. Ziggler hitting Jericho and lose the fight for his team was a good promo for their upcoming feud, but that's all.
The wedding was.... Well, I had wished to see them getting married because then FINALLY we wouldn't have to endure this stupid AJ crap anymore. But instead AJ is now RAW GM. Hell yeah, how I will "love" to see her skipping around every week talking trash and doing trashy AJ things.
The segment afterwards was also predictable, but Bryan did a great job as an actor. Rock was just "I'm the Rock and you know it and now I pwn you in your face" I hate him.
Brothers of Destruction was great, I loved it so so much.
Finally for the Championship match... I'm overly disappointed. No good fight either, everyone already knew Show would come out and end this via DQ and Punk turning was also clear. I just loved that he hit the Rock instead of Cena. Seeing "The Great One" fall by Punk's hands was just lol.

I would give the show a 7/10, but reducing it after recapping (and sleeping) to a 5/10 with a tendency to 4/10.


----------



## APEX

Fäng said:


> Again, WWE disappointed me in everything they could.
> The DX reunion was funny and for me the best part of the show, because afterwards it just got worse. I laughed as they hit Damien Sandow.
> The Legends vs Heath Slater, uhh, as if nobody knew that would happen. Just boring shit. Nice to see them again, but boring.
> The 6 man tag team. ... I better forget about that fast. No good techniques, no good fighting, just lame. Ziggler hitting Jericho and lose the fight for his team was a good promo for their upcoming feud, but that's all.
> The wedding was.... Well, I had wished to see them getting married because then FINALLY we wouldn't have to endure this stupid AJ crap anymore. But instead AJ is now RAW GM. Hell yeah, how I will "love" to see her skipping around every week talking trash and doing trashy AJ things.
> The segment afterwards was also predictable, but Bryan did a great job as an actor. Rock was just "I'm the Rock and you know it and now I pwn you in your face" I hate him.
> Brothers of Destruction was great, I loved it so so much.
> Finally for the Championship match... I'm overly disappointed. No good fight either, everyone already knew Show would come out and end this via DQ and Punk turning was also clear. I just loved that he hit the Rock instead of Cena. Seeing "The Great One" fall by Punk's hands was just lol.
> 
> I would give the show a 7/10, but reducing it after recapping (and sleeping) to a 5/10 with a tendency to 4/10.


Yeah whatever.


Anyway.

Great show, it beat my expectations. The only downside was the AJ GM thing, but we'll get past that.

The Punk heel turn was amazing, didnt see it coming. We all know heel Punk is the best character of today. I look forward to seeing what happens next week.

Great effort WWE.


----------



## septurum

Pretty hit and miss. There was way too much awful filler but I liked the WWE title match and the IC title match and all the stuff with HHH/Heyman/Steph/Brock was decent. The Punk heel turn was also good. The DX stuff at the beginning went a little too long but was good for what it was. Don't even get me started on all the social media BS and the AWFUL Mae Young/Guy in a hand suit segment. Oh God. I hope to see more wrestling in the future. Three hours is a lot of time to fill in and I hope they don't fill it with Tout videos and bad comedy.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

shit show. that's all they could do for such a monumental show?


----------



## Kratosx23

The High King said:


> what a shit show There was a few good moments but overall shit
> 
> The vomit inducing childlike dx rubbish, ok if you are like 12 years old, *oh and bury a current roster guy in the process*.


Anybody who thinks he got buried has no understanding of wrestling. He got the opening segment of the 1000'th Raw, and with the biggest group in WWE history. That's a huge spotlight to put on a guy who's making his first Raw appearance ever, and has only been in the WWE for 3 months. It's not the same as something like the Undertaker and Kane vs the jobbers segment, because those guys literally do nothing but job and get thrown around, that's the whole reason they're employed.


----------



## yourmumsface17

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Anybody who thinks he got buried has no understanding of wrestling. He got the opening segment of the 1000'th Raw, and with the biggest group in WWE history. That's a huge spotlight to put on a guy who's making his first Raw appearance ever, and has only been in the WWE for 3 months. It's not the same as something like the Undertaker and Kane vs the jobbers segment, because those guys literally do nothing but job and get thrown around, that's the whole reason they're employed.


This! I knew people would cry about him being "jobbed out". I really enjoyed it, was it his first appearance on Raw? It was a really great promo from him and he got attacked by 5 guys. They all looked good for it.


----------



## Nas

It wasn't that good of a show in all honesty. I enjoyed Punk's clothesline the most. Although, Rocky fucking it up with his way over the top selling. It looked like he was having a seizure, lol.

Second best part of the show was seeing Steph and Lita. Rest was meh...


----------



## Rocky Mark

really Ty ? i honestly thought you would be pissed because of that segment  

but yeah you got a point , him being there did get him some exposure 

so how did you feel about Punk's heel turn ? I thought he didn't need it but it was executed perfectly , one of the best turns in the last years


----------



## Quasi Juice

The booking was pretty good actually, but the crowd was fucking TERRIBLE. Imagine this in Chicago or something, it would have been one of the best RAWs in recent memory. So many guys appeared that should have received huge pops. Hell, even The Rock didn't get a good pop. Absolutely pathetic.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Anybody who thinks he got buried has no understanding of wrestling. He got the opening segment of the 1000'th Raw, and with the biggest group in WWE history. That's a huge spotlight to put on a guy who's making his first Raw appearance ever, and has only been in the WWE for 3 months. It's not the same as something like the Undertaker and Kane vs the jobbers segment, because those guys literally do nothing but job and get thrown around, that's the whole reason they're employed.


Yep, Sandow got a major rub from this, like you said anyone who thinks this is Sandow being buried clearly has no clue.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Wow, what the? Just checking in this thread and it already has 797 pages :lmao.


----------



## DesolationRow

Yes, Sandow only gained from the exposure, the opportunity, the spotlight, _everything_ from sharing that ring with DX. And he didn't even have to lose a match. Hell, it was actually one of the best, most tightly-written segments for a heel I can remember from WWE with some intelligence behind it. (Which figures, since it's about Sandow.) Sandow even stated that he fundamentally knew he was about to be roughed up and discarded from the ring like garbage, but was unafraid because he's so warped he saw himself as a martyr for intellectualism. _That_ is a compelling heel, _that_ is a heel I want to see more of. Not to mention he's so terrific at portraying the character.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Quasi Juice said:


> The booking was pretty good actually, but the crowd was fucking TERRIBLE. Imagine this in Chicago or.


this should've been in the Garden , no doubt


----------



## yourmumsface17

Rocky Mark said:


> really Ty ? i honestly thought you would be pissed because of that segment
> 
> but yeah you got a point , him being there did get him some exposure
> 
> so how did you feel about Punk's heel turn ? I thought he didn't need it but it was executed perfectly , one of the best turns in the last years


Loved Punk's heel turn, on Rock and Cena = great heat. 

In a really weird way it's like the title changed hands last night, it has left babyface PG Punk, to the heel pipebomb dropping CM Punk, who will no doubt drop a giant pipebomb next week on how Cena has been pushed ahead of him etc.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

I enjoyed the show really much. Loved all the cameo appearances and thankfully Cena didn't become Champion. Also, Miz now being the IC (upper midcard) Champion is a good choice.

I especially loved the appearances by obviously the goat, The Rock and by Stephanie McMahon. Man, Steph is stoll hot as always. Plus, what was really fitting, when Punk and Bryan were talking about the 'best WWE Superstar of all time', it was very fitting that The Rock came down at that moment, because Rock simply is.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Everyone knew the crowd would suck. Nearly every crowd today are just hand sitters. Take their wifes and kids to the show and sit there on their hands. They suck.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

I am very disappointed about RAW 1000.
Yes, it was better than the average RAW but I expected a way more interesting show.
I am not a guy who usually complains but I have to say that I am starting to think that WWE is not worth my time any more. I really don't want to stop watching WWE but the shit they have been putting out recently is beyond pathetic.

My Review:

DX Reunion - Great way to start the show. Really enjoyed this segment. 

6 man tag match - can't really comment because I missed most of this match. 

Brodus Clay vs Jack Swagger - Clay is really starting to piss me off. Also Swagger doesn't deserve to job. He is a good wrestler that should be in the US title picture.

AJ and Bryan Wedding - AJ looked hot as always. I was disappointed no one interrupted the wedding and more disappointed that AJ was named GM. I like AJ but someone else should have been named GM.

Rock announcing he will face the WWE Champion at RR was another great segment.

Christian vs MIZ - no comment. Miz was jobbing for so long then all of a sudden he is crowned the IC champion...uhhh???

Brock,Steph,Heyman,HHH Segment - Also enjoyed this segment. Was great to see Steph and her big tits again! She is pretty good on the mic. Didn't expect that. She was alright on the mic before tonight, but she was awesome tonight. 

Heath Slater segment - Expected Austin or taker to come out and face him. Glad to see lita again. Though I thought it was stupid to have his past opponents come out instead of someone like taker or Austin.

Kane and Undertaker teaming up was just awesome. Got goosebumps when taker came out and stood next to Kane. Was a great moment.

John Cena - Rock confrontation - I can't watch this shit anymore. Here we have the current face of the company smiling at his rival, unbelievable! The Rock has a serious face and John had this goofy face on.

Punk heel turn - It was good but I was disappointed since I expected a unpredictable angle. Punk heel turn was obvious.

On top of that we had those gay tout crap, those wrestling dolls that hornswoggle was handing out to the kids and a crappy new set. 

where was the other former talent that was supposed to be on the show? Wasn't the show supposed to be packed with AE midcarders?
Also where the fuck was Austin? That really ruined the show for me!

I'' try and watch RAW next week because I have been a fan for so long (1997 to be exact) but it's going to be hard to watch now since the company that I once really loved is going rapidly downhill


----------



## yourmumsface17

Was anyone else annoyed at Steph and HHH, Heyman mentions their kids, literally in passing, not by name or anything, just speaking about the shite example they are, and they go all mental "DON'T MENTION OUR KIDS" but from their point of view it's ok to say Heyman is a poor example and a parasite to their kids. I genuinely wanted Lesnar to kick the crap out of HHH cos of that.


----------



## DesolationRow

yourmumsface17 said:


> In a really weird way it's like the title changed hands last night, it has left babyface PG Punk, to the heel pipebomb dropping CM Punk, who will no doubt drop a giant pipebomb next week on how Cena has been pushed ahead of him etc.


Good thought. You're right, it does feel like a title change without the title actually changing hands.



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> I enjoyed the show really much. Loved all the cameo appearances and thankfully Cena didn't become Champion. Also, Miz now being the IC (upper midcard) Champion is a good choice.
> 
> I especially loved the appearances by obviously the goat, The Rock and by *Stephanie McMahon. Man, Steph is stoll hot as always.* Plus, what was really fitting, when Punk and Bryan were talking about the 'best WWE Superstar of all time', it was very fitting that The Rock came down at that moment, because Rock simply is.


I've been rewatching Steph's appearance over and over... No words... Reduced to grunting and panting.


----------



## yourmumsface17

Are Big Show and Punk friends now? Or was it a mutual hate of Cena?


----------



## Rankles75

Don't know why such a big deal is being made about Cena becoming the first MITB winner to unsuccessfully cash in. The match ended with a DQ so he obviously won't lose his title shot....


----------



## yourmumsface17

Rankles75 said:


> Don't know why such a big deal is being made about Cena becoming the first MITB winner to unsuccessfully cash in. The match ended with a DQ so he obviously won't lose his title shot....


He'll probably pick up the belt at Summerslam. Which to be honest, will be a travesty.


----------



## N-destroy

yourmumsface17 said:


> Are Big Show and Punk friends now? Or was it a mutual hate of Cena?


Do you even understand the term Kayfabe?


----------



## yourmumsface17

N-destroy said:


> Do you even understand the term Kayfabe?


 As a matter of fact I do. I was asking that as Punk didn't attack Show, will that make them alligned or was it just the fact that both characters don't like Cena.

Can you read? I didn't realise in every post talking about WWE I have to write "In kayfabe" .. ok I will rephrase my post, will make it bold so it's easier for you to understand.

*In kayfabe (I know wrestling isn't real, it isn't real to me, dammit!), does that make Punk and Show alligned, or do both characters just hate Cena? *

I ask a simple question and everyone gets so fucking literal on these boards. You can all be absolute pedantic wankers sometimes.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

Damien Sandow getting a segment with DX, was a big boost for the guy. Good work!
6 man tag team was merely to put up to keep Ziggler/jericho feud alive , same thing with Sheamus/ADR. decent match

Brodus vs Swagger, what can i say? just release Swagger allready that was utter squash, felt like god himself humiliated him.

Never was a big fan the whole "wedding" angle, well just have to see what stirs up from the pool next week.

The first Rock/Bryan/Punk segment felt wrong, missed the electricity.

Miz winning the IC belt was good and it was decent match.

Lesnar/Heyman/TripleHHH/Stephanie segment was loooooong. When the situation finally exploded, it was over in 30 secs.

Heath Slater & Legends, was nice to see Lita back and APA. The Legends, well im not sure they were needed but i think it kinda closed the cycle. But whats next for Slater?

Okay i got chills on my back when Undertaker returned, but very very jobbish felt segment. 

John Cena / The Rock segment. i hated it, Rock does good job but John can only sell merchandise, no feuds , no past no future.

The WWE championship match, was a bad match with great ending. Punk turns heel while being the last man standing over Rock and Cena. i truly hope Big Show disappears somewhere....soon

Overall i think it was nostalgic show, got some tears on my eyes seeing past legends and those promo packages.
But No Austin?! Live?!

Well i think the show earns 9/10 , as entertainment and thats really what this episode was all about. Cant wait next week!


----------



## Daniel.Bryan

*Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

*Rate Raw 1000 Episode *​


----------



## Certified G

I loved the opening segment with DX. It was great to see HHH, HBK, NAO and X-Pac in the same ring together as DX since what 2000?

Also the HHH and Lesnar part was very good, Lesnar looked like a beast, as did HHH.

And finally Lita & Steph looked amazing.


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

NOT SATISFIED BY RAW TONIGHT. OR WAS IT NITRO. OR IMPACT 2010. NEVERMIND. 5.5/10


----------



## Daniel.Bryan

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

1 star worst raw expecting more from the writers and no stone cold bull shit


----------



## plibb

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

3 stars for the matches and storylines but 5 stars for the overall nostalgia and entertainment of the show. Was hoping for a lot more, but it still was a fun show.


----------



## AngeloAwesome

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

Talk about underwhelming..


----------



## El_Absoluto

The show was okay... better than the average RAW, but not as epic as it could've been.

DX was ok.

Bryan really gave the performance of his life on the whole wedding/rock sections and he really proved he is a future legend for the company.

The AJ as a GM was weird... but i give Vince the benefit of the doubt.

The tag match wasn't great but it did its job exposing Smackdown's top guns.

Christian vs Miz was shit.

Kane/ Undertaker was awesome, they probably teamed up for the last time.

The whole Cena/Punk/Show/rock was... mediocre at best... but the ending was interesting.

NOT HAVING AUSTIN ON THE OTHER HAND WAS FUCKING BETRAYAL...


----------



## Simon_Belmont

It was pretty damn cool but, WHY NO AUSTIN???!?!?!?!?
I mean wtf man RAW 1000 with no SCSA?


----------



## SUPER HANS

Has that guy done his round up of our best comments yet?


----------



## Jerichosaurus

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

I gave it 5 stars. The whole show felt epic!


----------



## Austin & DX

Simon_Belmont said:


> It was pretty damn cool but, WHY NO AUSTIN???!?!?!?!?
> I mean wtf man RAW 1000 with no SCSA?


Austin was still filming Grown Ups 2, shame that's a bad time 2 miss RAW 1000. He'll always be the king of Attitude Era


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

One of the best Raw's I've seen in many years. 5 stars for pure entertainment value.


----------



## -Extra-

Amazing Raw, only thing that was missing to make the show epic was SCSA. Fuck Grown Ups 2. Still an amazing show, now time to wait and see how they do Raw 1001 and following as this one was "easy" to write with all the buzz a stars.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

So i'm guessing Punk heel turn is the Big Summer Angle. Just shows how important Punk is, having to be the big summer angle two years in a row.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Decent show, not really for the matches, but it had some nice segments.

DX: Nice to see them all together. X-pac got a little bit fat. I also liked the Sandow segment ''that's very rude''.

The six man tag was way to short, but it tell's the Ziggler/Jericho story. 

SWAGGAH loosing to Claw in about 12 seconds was retarded. SWAGGAH just beat up Ryback last week. 

Wedding / Rock/Punk/Bryan: Ahh well, I dunno if AJ would be a good GM, but it's a try. The Rock was good tonight. Nice segment. 

IC title match: Short, no story. Why did Christian loose?? Please don't give Bret a mic again. 

HHH/Lesnar: Steph looked very hot again. Good segment. 

Slater / Legends: Slater sold the CFH like a god. 

Kane / Taker vs the jobbers. Good to see him back for a little segment. 

Cena/Punk: Not the best match, but Cena is the first who didn't win the title. Heel turn for Punk, by beating up The Rock after the match.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *



Evolution said:


> One of the best Raw's I've seen in many years. 5 stars for pure entertainment value.


This is best RAW 2012 so far. 4 Stars if Austin showed up, 5 Stars


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

4.5 Stars...a few key pieces were missing (Austin/Henry/Orton/Rhodes/Warrior) imo would have made it a 5


----------



## STEVALD

PWOutsider is reporting that Stone Cold was actually scheduled to appear but they cancelled the idea at the very last moment because there weren't enough beer cans in the arena.

:Austin


----------



## chaos4

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

3 stars for the matches

5 stars for The Rock


----------



## Scott_HKR

Was overall pleased with it for nostalgic reasons.
LOVED:
* The highlight package at the start, very memory lane
* Lita - wow, still amazingly hot
* Stephanie - ditto lol
* Bradshaw's clothesline lol
* DX
* The Rock was on top form, and sold the ending well, nice to see him go down for someone

DISLIKED:
* Swagger and Brodus - I like Brodus, but Swagger losing in 10 seconds was stupid
* No Austin - for whatever reason, this was a slight let down 
* Lesnar - I have no interest in him whatsoever. He can't talk, he looks so wrong in the ring too


----------



## SonoShion

DX = Great.

Lesnar/Heyman/HHH/Steph = Had the oldschool vibe, loved it.

Bryan outshining Rock and Punk at their segment = Unbelievable

Taker/Kane = Nothing to say.

Lita, APA = (Y)

Punk clotheslining Rock was the best moment since Brock killed Cena at the Miami Raw show. DAT SELL from the Rock made me :lmao. Awesome stuff

Those people complaining should stop watching immediately. It wont get any better and the show was almost perfect for todays standards.


----------



## Austin & DX

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> PWOutsider is reporting that Stone Cold was actually scheduled to appear but they cancelled the idea at the very last moment because there weren't enough beer cans in the arena.
> 
> :Austin


Austin didn't show up cause they've ran out of beer? That's ridiclous :cuss:


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

4 Stars 

Raw 1000 was one part nostalgia one part current storylines.

- DX reuniting, Road Dogg, Gunn, X-Pac
- Lita returning for a match
- APA returning as Lita's protection
- Brock Lesnar/HHH confrontation
- Punk, Bryan and Rock segment
- Christian putting The Miz over as IC.
- CM Punk attacking The Rock

Overall I thought it was very well done. Raw 1001 will be where things, hopefully, start picking up. However Raw 1000 was mainly a celebration of 1000 episodes of Raw.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

Decent. The fact that Bryan Danielson was interracting with The Great One on Raw 1000 made me very happy.

On the other hand, Punk and his heel turn do nothing for me.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

A unanimous vote for 4 stars really.


----------



## Brock

I was more excited before Raw than when i was watching it tbh, it just wasnt nearly as epic as all the hype before hand, seeing Taker again was great, bit of a disappointing segment though i thought, and Punk turning heel is magic, just FFS don't let Cena take the title somehow, if they do i think ill just give up,

Steph and Lita though - hell yeah!!

No Stone Cold though - very sad, think that is why they did that video montage of his great moments.

Oh aJ the GM - FFS :frustrate


----------



## ultimatekrang

yourmumsface17 said:


> As a matter of fact I do. I was asking that as Punk didn't attack Show, will that make them alligned or was it just the fact that both characters don't like Cena.
> 
> Can you read? I didn't realise in every post talking about WWE I have to write "In kayfabe" .. ok I will rephrase my post, will make it bold so it's easier for you to understand.
> 
> *In kayfabe (I know wrestling isn't real, it isn't real to me, dammit!), does that make Punk and Show alligned, or do both characters just hate Cena? *
> 
> I ask a simple question and everyone gets so fucking literal on these boards. You can all be absolute pedantic wankers sometimes.


they dont have any alignment, punk just stayed out of shows way and let him lay out cena so he could have a better chance of keeping the belt. and show did that to cena, because he doesnt want cena winning.


----------



## Cliffy

Show was crap.

I thought the Punk heel turn was good tho.

Can't sit through another 3 hours next week.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

zep81 said:


> I was more excited before Raw than when i was watching it tbh, it just wasnt nearly as epic as all the hype before hand


Pretty much this!
Really really disappointed with the show.

Here's a list of the former talent that were on the show:

X-Pac
Billy Gunn 
Road Dogg 
Shawn Michaels 
Trish 
Stephanie 
Foley
Jim Duggan
Piper
Mae Young
Lita
Rikishi
JBL
Farooq
Sid 
Rikishi
Doink
Vader 

I really expected HEAPS more Attitude Era midcarders!
Very disappointing.
:no:


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam

Steph is NOT hot, she's just a young Vinny Mac, if he had boob job, make-up and a wig.


----------



## Austin & DX

Slyy Blue said:


> Steph is NOT hot, she's just a young Vinny Mac, if he had boob job, make-up and a wig.


Used 2 like her but she slept with Macho Man rumor. She's the reason why he's not inducted into WWE HALL OF FAME


----------



## The_Narcissist

Liked the way they ran it all last night they brought back the nostalgia and legends but incorporated the new faces in alongside like Sandow with DX, Rock with Bryan and the 6 low card jobbers with the Brothers Of Destruction.

Seeing APA/Lita/NAO was awesome, the only thing I was a bit confused at is when Rock came to help Cena he took a CM Punk clothesline wriggled around liked he'd just been shot then Punk GTS'ed him I mean considering Cena countered the GTS after a knockout punch a clothesline knocking The Rock out seemed a bit... wrong to me.

But I'm nostalgic I'd rather Punk turned heel then The Rock laid him out and the show ended with him holding the title belt. I know Royal Rumble is a while away but it's Raw 1000 can't have it end with The Rock laid out.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Total Package said:


> No Austin. Just horrendous booking.


or Austin was busy? Why is that horrendous booking? Jesus. That has to be the most idiotic post I've read on here.


----------



## D.M.N.

Great Raw. Disappointed to see no Austin, I thought at first that was the purpose of the ref fall. But Punk GTS'ing The Rock, did not expect that!

DX at the start was another highlight, I bet there's a Sandow buried thread somewhere, although I hope not. Steph and Heyman on the mic was brilliant, but I think Brock needed to stand tall considering he lost at Extreme Rules vs Cena.

Can't wait to see what happens with Punk.

Edit - JR not calling the main event was a pisstake by the way.


----------



## zkorejo

DX Reunion was awesome.

Daniel Bryan wedding segment, AJ announced as GM, CM Punk rubbing it in on Db, Rock showing up and seeing three men together in the ring was pretty awesome but not as awesome as DX Reunion imo.

Triple H/Lesnar promo was fuckin INTENSE! Loved it.. esp when Lesnar came running to the ring like a boss and attacked HHH in the corner,.... and then getting his ass handed to him.. but that gives me hope that HHH will do the right thing and lose the match at SS.... one can hope. Steph and Heyman confrontation was good too, reminded me of invasion angle days and it made sense Stephanie playing Heyman as she knows him too well and better than HHH(in kayfabe).

Mainevent and CM Punk heel turn was done very well, but I am not as excited about it as the most here, because I feel like I have seen that alot of times already. Its just going to be like R-truth.. big show etc. heel turns to help Cena get more wins and cheers. I hope I am wrong about it, but i am pretty sure I am right.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

Felt it dragged a bit in the middle but overall was a really enjoyable 4


----------



## sillymunkee

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

As someone who has probably seen 99% of the Monday Night Raw's I can easily say that this was an epic celebration of everything that has happened since 1993. Really looks like they are setting up the Mega Powers 2012 with Cena and Rock to go against Punk and Big Show aka DiBiasie and Andre. No complaints for me because that was one of the best programs ever. I can see it being Rock vs Cena 2 at WM 2013.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

I say 3 stars. Solid entertainment throughout. 

The nostalgia stuff doesn't interest me much, but the stuff they did with HHH, Lesnar, Heyman, Steph, Punk, Rock, & Cena was very good and enough to hook me.


----------



## YESYESYES!

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

I loved, it's hard even with nearly 3 and a half hours to fit all of it in. Austin should be kept for 20th anniversary to confront Punk anyway IMO.


----------



## BornBad

It's still good time to be CM Punk


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

It was good, but the ending made it great.


----------



## Duke Silver

The opening package to Raw 1000 was incredible. What a way to kick off the night.

The return of DX (short of Chyna and Rick Rude) was awesome, and adding Damien Sandow to the proceedings was a nice touch. Seeing the Brothers of Destruction... err.. destroy jobbers again was another grand bit of nostalgia. However, the return of the APA was perhaps my mark-out moment of the night.

The Heyman/HHH/Lesnar segment was just what the WWE has been missing. Intense. Steph still looks good too.

Bryan was absolutely on top form last night, and the potential for a match with Charlie Sheen at Summerslam is huge for his character. I love the focus that he's getting, and seeing Punk & Bryan in the ring with The Rock was surreal. Speaking of Punk, I'm incredibly releaved that we don't have to live through another Cena title reign just yet, and the turn itself was a sight for sore eyes. The WWE babyface archetype is incredibly stale, and it wasn't helping Punk in the slightest. Heel Punk is so epicly entertaining, that in one swift move, I'm completely invested in Raw again.

My minor grievances would be; 1. Stone Cold was no where to be seen. 2. Jericho's major announcement was dropped. 3. J.R. was put out for a meaningless six-man tag [at least he was on Raw though]. 

Overall, I enjoyed Raw a lot, but it also didn't feel as special as I thought it might.


----------



## Amuroray

no watching raw again after that awful ending.

Will watch SS in the hope of a punk loss.


----------



## sinnica

Just watched the show, overall I really like where this is going. When steph came out I admit i marked out like crazy, damn that was suprising, oh how ive missed her 

EDIT: Oh and, I sincerely hope Brock buries the hell out of Trips at Summerslam.


----------



## Starbuck

Best part of the night for me was the Stephanie/Heyman interaction tbh. Fucking hell Steph dropping them pipebombs. Never in my life did I ever think I'd see Stephanie McMahon JUMP Paul Heyman in the ring but Jesus Christ that was epic, awesome and LMAO all rolled into one. I absolutely loved that lol. Fuck Lesnar/Trips. I want to see Steph/Heyman at Summerslam! 

Some thoughts on the show for anybody who is interested and in whatever order they come to me lol:

- I started out hyped as shit for the show but as time wore on my excitement levels began to drop with a few peaks and valleys along the way. 

- The DX reunion to start the show was a whole bunch of fun. It was great to see the NAO and X-Pac out there, even if the latter looked fucked out of his mind lol. And yes, Trips does have a fucking ridiculous hair line for a man his age. Serious. That shit is crazy. As an aside, it was nice to see Trips/Billy getting along after all the shit BG said over the years. Anybody who thinks HHH can't put personal feelings aside for business just got proven wrong last night. Great stuff and great start to the show. Sandow got a MAJOR rub from that but alas, I'm sure he was buried right? Whatever. He was great in that segment and felt like a real star in the making imo. 

- Mae Young's son = :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Nuff said. 

- The wedding was fun but the GM announcement was a bit of a let down for me and I think for those in attendance too. I think this was just a swerve for the sake of having a swerve tbh and I don't see AJ as the GM lasting very long either. At least I hope not. I will say this though, when Vince's music hit I had a heart attack lol. Well played WWE, even if it was stupid as hell afterwards. 

- Bryan/Punk/Rock. When Punk came out I had a feeling Rock would be coming out after him and I wasn't wrong. I don't know what happened though. I didn't even mark out. Punk/Rock staredown? Wasn't feeling it. The segment as a whole? Just wasn't feeling it. So help me but I think Bryan stole the segment tbh. At least he did for me. He more than deserves his props in general for last night because I thought he was great. Rock's frodo line was :lmao. His oompa lumpa stuff? Not so much. 

- DAT TAKER. I marked out for Taker more than I did for Rock tbh. The man is just 1 million % presence and atmosphere. The aura surrounding the Undertaker is just magical to watch it really is. Loved the Bros of Destruction reuniting and kicking ass. Nice segment. 

- Trish/Trips in the back had me lol'ing although I think it would have been even better if they called back to _that_ infamous spot by having Stephanie walk in while he was bent over in front of her rather than DX. That would have been :lmao. I marked for the APA and it was great to see Lita as well. Good stuff all around here. 

- The Trips/Heyman/Steph/Lesnar segment was gold for me. I fucking loved that and it felt like it was teetering on the edge of losing control which I loved even more. I could literally watch Heyman antagonize people on the mic all day long lol. His interaction with Trips is awesome and his interaction with Stephanie is just as awesome. Thank fuck he came back to be the mouthpiece during this feud. He just makes it all better. Like I said before, Steph jumping him like that fucking killed me. I marked for getting old school style McMahon Helmsley Era there lol. Of course, BROCK GOT BURRIED!!! Fucking hell. I'll give my thoughts on this in the appropriate thread when I find it but overall I thought the segment worked and was highly entertaining. 

- Cena/Punk as an actual match bored me tbh. They tried to force the epicness of their previous encounters but it just wasn't working for me. Of course the big talking point is Punk's heel turn which quite frankly, I don't really know what to think. I just don't think it's a good idea to turn him heel after everything that has happened this past year. I'll give my proper thoughts on this when I find the appropriate thread too. Punk sold it well but _I'm_ still not sold. I just feel a bit meh about it tbh. I'm giving it a chance though. I don't see it turning out well that's for sure. 

- No Austin sucked. I don't know the reason but whatever it is, for him not to be there when everybody else turned up is a bit shitty tbh. I'm not going to complain too much though. It just would have been nice to see him.

So! Overall I enjoyed the show but I don't think it quite reached that truly epic level that it could have and that it was hyped up to be. Punk/Rock, as of right now, just really doesn't interest me. I guess that's the root of the problem. We'll see. An entertaining show with some great highs and some meh lows. I'll be looking over it again though and I'm moderately excited for next week so I guess that's an accomplishment. Roll on those 3 hours


----------



## sinnica

Appearently I cannot give rep to starbuck for some reason but just had to say you nailed it, trips/heyman/steph/lesnar - best thing in ages.


----------



## DNoD

I know the circumstances and whatnot but I would've loved if the Hardyz, E&C and the Dudleys came out, or a backstage segment, maybe with AW and the PTPs where AW is like we're gonna make millions of dollars, we're the greatest tag team ever and then, them 3 all appear. 

Oh well, obviously didn't expect them to appear.


----------



## Bushmaster

Goatface was actually star of the night which is crazy but amazing. Guy delivered great in every segment. Him going at it with Rock must have been amazing for him. 

Keep marking out at that ending. Rock sold that clothesline lol. How does someone fresh who kicked out of stunners kicked out of an AA st mania get taking out by one clothesline yet Cena who took Shows KO punch which knocks ppl and hd kicked out and almost beat Punk


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *



Evolution said:


> One of the best Raw's I've seen in many years. 5 stars for pure entertainment value.


Like, 3 of the Wrestlemania-period episodes of RAW were better than this, if not more of them.


I gave this thing 2 stars; I'd give it 3 or maybe, just maybe a 4 if it was a normal episode of RAW, but as the big 1000th episode... 
I'm not being cynical here or anything.

It was just bad.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Stephanie was shooting on Heyman. Great.


----------



## RKO85

ashes11 said:


> Austin is really going for it in his movie career, he's trying to distance himself from wrestling, gutting for us, but fair play. Can't imagine him having another match


Yet when rock did people bitched about it but when Austin does it nobody bitches about it fpalm smh. Glad Austin wasn't there. I believe he's jealous of the rock. No showed mania, no showed on the 1000th show. I am glad overrated edge wasn't there.


----------



## Starbuck

The-Rock-Says said:


> Stephanie was shooting on Heyman. Great.


I still can't believe she fucking jumped him. :lmao :lmao :lmao That was just awesome and Trips leaning on the ropes watching her go to town killed me. Then Brock came out and they both shit their pants. Whole segment was a blast to watch imo. Entertaining, intense and full of BAMF's 100%. Great stuff.


----------



## Flux

Heath Slater's selling of the Clothesline From Hell was the best part of the show and I'm not even joking. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino

World Wide said:


> 3. J.R. was put out for a meaningless six-man tag [at least he was on Raw though].


It's kind of funny: when JR came out my first thought was "welp, I wonder how they'll embarrass him tonight". Then nothing happened... but he left after that meaningless tag match. It was nice to see him but he seemed tacked on for no real reason. Wouldn't it've been better to have him commentate the title match? Or the whole show? Unless they didn't want him to overshadow the other two I guess. That was odd.


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

4 stars. Lots of entertaining stuff on this episode. Only a couple things I didn't like (that fucker Big Show, Brodus Clay squash of the top of my head).


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Starbuck said:


> I still can't believe she fucking jumped him. :lmao :lmao :lmao That was just awesome and Trips leaning on the ropes watching her go to town killed me. Then Brock came out and they both shit their pants. Whole segment was a blast to watch imo. Entertaining, intense and full of BAMF's 100%. Great stuff.


I can't wait till this really kicks into high gear in the coming weeks.

Brock has toned up and looks in amazing shape. When he came out, he looked badass. 

BAH GAWD KING.


----------



## Starbuck

The-Rock-Says said:


> I can't wait till this really kicks into high gear in the coming weeks.
> 
> Brock has toned up and looks in amazing shape. When he came out, he looked badass.
> 
> BAH GAWD KING.


Their match is going to be nuts, at least, I really hope it will be lol. Whatever way, I was thoroughly entertained for the whole thing and I loved the intensity of it all from everybody involved. Stephanie stole the show for me though. She's at her best when playing a bitch and she was a bitch in spades last night. I loved it lol. She has to be involved going forward. BROCK, YOU MUST GO AFTER THOSE KIDS NOW. :lmao at the thought of Brock stalking their kids through Connecticut lol.


----------



## WE-NEED-WCW

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

it had some great moments, but there was too much filler throughout the night. It shouldn't have been a 3 hour show.
**


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Rate Raw 1000 Episode *

4 stars would have been 5 if austin was there


----------



## BTNH

Pretty mixed show.

Opening package was awesome. (RIP Eddie)

DX opening was cool. Marked to see X-Pac. Anyone who says Sandow was buried is a CLOWN. Absolute idiots. Not even going to waste my energy explaining why, but you lot are just ridiculous lol..

6 Man tag match was a nice thing to kick stuff off. My God do I hate Sheamus though. Thank Christ his part was minimal, even if he was being super carrot again.

Layla was looking amazing. Mae Young and the hand-son was brilliant.

Brodus Clay had NO business on this show. That was awful. Give me an Attitude Era star cut a segment any day over that shit.

The wedding was a pretty poor segment imo. Not too great at all. AJ being Raw GM is a major buzz kill. Bryan did well however in an overall poor segment. Rock coming back was awesome. But did he seem "off" to anyone? He came out looking lighter and pale. Even my cousin dropped "he looks ill"

Bret Hart coming back was cool. Christian vs Miz was underwhelming however.

Brock Lesnar segment was awesome. As with the Slater segment. MARKED to see the APA. Damn it, and JBL's closeline haha! Awesome. Would have loved to see him cut a promo as the JBL character too.

Marked like a bitch for Undertaker. The greatest of all time.

CM Punk heel turn. Thank God. Genuinely shocked people are surprised about this. Was clear as day Punk was going to turn heel. WWE arn't that stupid. The shoot last year about not being in the main event? About being the best? And you expect him, a year later to STILL be criminally overshadowed by Cena? Then you got Eve hinting this all to him? Like I said. Was a more obvious but an extremely welcome heel turn.

NO AUSTIN. This really was unacceptable imo

FUCK VINCE. For taking out JR. WHAT THE FUCK was that about!?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Bret Hart looked less than impressed in his role last night. The way he he introduce Miz was funny. "The Miz" in such a low voice.


----------



## SUPER HANS

I forgot, the Eddie mention in the opening package was a real nice touch.


----------



## michiganct

*Tutor's Raw Reaction*

1) Call me crazy, but I get the biggest goosebumps when the man, Vince McMahon comes out.

2) When there was 25 minutes passed after DX was sucking it on the stage, I knew there wasn't going to be much wrestling tonight considering I knew we didn't see the last of HHH or DX and still had other non-wrestling promos to deal with. The segment was alright but I didn't feel the same energy as it did in the past with DX. This is probably contributed to not having a rivalry and being out of the game for so long. No Chyna hurt too as well. Had she been there, since she would have been a real surprise, would have been 100% smarkability.

3) Damien Sandow. I have no probably with Damien getting a push. A United States title would be a nice start. He seems like a perfect person to start a stable with.

4) Along with Chyna, I was pretty upset that we had no "surprised" show ups from legends. No Stone Cold. No Goldberg. No Flair. No Batista. No Ultimate Warrior. No TNA guys. Vince's "anybody and everybody" speech seems really stupid now.

5) I chuckled at the 6 man tag match as they got away with using all the rest of the current big namers in one segment. Would have liked to see Dolph cash it in tonight as I'm not really intrigued with a Dolph vs. Sheamus match at SummerSlam. I would rather see Jericho vs. Dolph.

6) Facepalm = Swagger/Brodus/Dude Love

7) Slick was a nice touch but do the current fans remember him? P.s. He looked awful. 

8) Wedding was a fail for me. I mean we ALL know it wasn't happening but just because AJ said no? Nobody crashed it? I really wanted to see Kane/Aj but someone badass crashing it would have worked too. What a waste of time.

9) I love the idea of AJ as commish as it was a COMPLETE surprise. But ONLY for that reason. She needs to be in a storyline, not making the decisions. AJ/Bryan fued isn't the same as Vince/Austin fued so I hope this is just a half year thing or so, leading up to AJ getting a push as a wrestler.

10) Rock can cut weight and gain weight better than anybody. Holy crap. He looks different every time I see him.

11) Rock fighting at Royal Rumble is a big surprise. I actually thought POSSIBILITY Summerslam had Cena beat Punk tonight. The problem now is that we know that Cena or Punk will have that belt, 5 months from now and it's expected that the other person gets the chance at the Rock, 2 months later? Sounds like a VERY LONG dragged out fued and I'm not sure I like it.

(Here's what I would like. Rock beats Cena at SummmerSlam. Rock gets challenged by Undertaker OR Brock Lesner at Wrestlemania. The winner gets to RETIRE with the belt, leading to the unification of the belt in WWE)

12) Using Bret Hart was short and sweet.

13) Miz getting the triple crown win was a nice touch! I like it. Does he continue with Christian? Who else is there?

14) Regis sounds horrible.

15) HHH/Heyman/Stephanie/Brock was a VERY GOOD SEGMENT. This is how wrestling used to be for old folks like me. This WAS Attitude Era! Drama, Drama, Brawl and repeat. So.........shouldn't there be ANOTHER lawsuit? Where is WWE going to go with that one?

16) Santino/Horns = fail. They couldn't just keep then off the show? Isn't Horns suppose to be a heal now?

17) Lita, who looks HOT as ever (as did Stephanie) was a big fail for me. They went from Sid, Vader, DDP, Backlund to Lita? Man. I was expecting someone awesome. And no, JBL and Ron Simmons didn't work for me either as they've recently been on TV. I actually THOUGHT, for a minute, she was about to introduce the Hardy Boyz and I was about to go nuts. Big disappointment for me all around in this segment.

18) Did they really just tease a Sheen vs. Bryan match at Summer Slam? Not sure of my feelings there.

19) I like the Undertaker and Kane segment as we all saw it coming when a bunch of jobbers come out as a stable. That was the part I didn't like. They couldn't have used AW's stable or DX? That was a miss. They also got to be careful turning Kane back into a babyface but HEEL is what they need to be. I'm still anxious to see what Undertakers role will soon be. I would prefer Undertaker vs. Rock at Wrestlemania. A fitting end with Kane wouldn't be too bad either. Just no Brock Lesner or HHH.

20. Well I knew nobody would win the Cena/Punk match and I KNEW it would be Big Show yet I got laughed on here a few days ago. I was perfectly fine with the ending and I was even MORE FINE with Punk's heel turn. Now Orton can come back face. 



Overall, this was a great Raw if you are a young fan. If you are like me, this was like Raw we watched EVERY week. Comedy, Stables, Brawls, Title Matches, Suspense, Surprises, and most importantly, not much wrestling LOL. Big Miss on Stone Cold though. Let's see what WWE pulls out of their bag of tricks next week.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Tutor's Raw Reaction*

no1 curr


----------



## Cookie Monster

The-Rock-Says said:


> Bret Hart looked less than impressed in his role last night. The way he he introduce Miz was funny. "The Miz" in such a low voice.


Well they did have a little feud.


----------



## BANKSY

That pop when Vince came out during the wedding lol , AJ McMahon .


----------



## seabs

*Watched the show live and I wouldn't say I regretted it until perhaps the Big Show run in. Fun show overall but the big draws to the show all flopped for me. 

DX opening was ite I guess and felt significant. Dragged a long time though and felt too much like a bunch of old guys stumbling around not doing anything. Sandow interrupting was perfect but obviously he had to get laid out. Shame but I guess he got the exposure, even if it was as a jobber. SCM sucked.

Lesnar/HHH angle was super until Steph started hitting Heyman. Heyman's such an awesome troll. Steph was great when she came out. Heyman randomly changing his mind because they got him angry was lame, even more so when Brock came out and didn't acknowledge he was wrestling at Summerslam now. Brock should have F5'd Steph or at least destroy all of DX backstage while Heyman was in the ring. HHH comes out on top of the brawl. Fuck me. Ever since that contract signing promo they've utterly destroyed Brock. Crazy. Lesnar looked like he was holding back a lot more than he did with Cena. Not excited for the match now. 

Wedding/GM angle was the biggest let down ever. Probably my fault for getting my hopes up about it but even still it sucked. Slick owned that shit. MAAARIAGE. AJ as GM is gonna be terrible and it's another short term GM angle. Bryan was the star of the show I thought. Stole the show in a promo with Rock and Punk. Think about that. THAT DOESN'T EVEN RHYME. He'll be GOAT by the end of this WWE run. Charlie Sheen stuff sucked/will suck. Didn't he stop being relevant like a year ago? Hope Bryan gets to have a match till at Summerslam and doesn't just get embarrassed by Sheen. Still, it's putting him over I guess, even it makes him look a bit too much like a geek. Rock making him look like a geek is fine because it's Rock but it's totally different with someone like Sheen. Crowd were shit all night bar when Cena came on. Dead silence for Rock saying he'll wrestle the champ at Rumble. I can only hope after the main event they bring it forward to Summerslam. Totally ruins my scenario for the Rumble. Cena cleans house before #30 comes out and he wait for like 30 seconds before Rock's music hits and those two do a Rumble finish run with Rock winning to set up his title match at Mania with Brock. My fault for being creative. I suck. Not a fan of announcing it so far in advance if that is where they're going. Nobody cares about it now.

Hated the booking of the main event. Worst fears about it came true. Fuck this company. Match started off as the first 5-10 minutes of their MITB match which was great but then they suddenly skipped the middle and suddenly went ref bump - finish. Biggest Raw ever. MITB Cash In. Your 2 biggest starts right now. WWE Title match. Main Event. No middle. Big Show's completely irrelevant. Just ruining stuff right now. Stuff with Punk being conflicted about what to do was neat. Not entirely sure if he's turned heel but Lawler's comment made me think more so. Could be they just do it to set up Rock/Punk quicker but then there was the stuff with Cena. He's a better heel so good but what a fucking waste of 12 months. Right back to the exact spot we were this exact time last year. Spend a whole year trying to build Punk as a huge babyface and then just drop it all so soon. Thing I hated most of all was how nobody even mentioned that Cena had lost his MITB shot via fucking DQ. Oh and Lawler insisting this was the first time someone had said ahead of time when they were cashing in. He had some great lines during the wedding though. No idea why they brought JR out for a short 6 man and not this. Well I do but it sucked.

Christian losing the title to Miz fucking sucks. Lost clean too. A HEEL WON CLEAN. Most pointless appearance ever by Bret. Didn't even use him to put over Kidd. I guess Taker and Kane are buddies again now. Taker's entrance was almost as long as the main event. Felt like it anyway. Should have just used him to tombstone Slater after the legends skit. Slater segment ruled btw. Holy cow at Lita's tits. She still does one of the best moonsaults in the buisness. Marked for BRADSHAW. Lariat ruled the fucking earth. Slater back to Superstars again now. Oh well. They actually acknowledged THE HAND. Greatest moment ever. Those TOUT videos made me ashamed to be a wrestling fan. And I wonder why I don't let anyone irl know I'm a wrestling fan. No Austin felt really .... wrong? Biggest star in Raw history and he's not there. Didn't feel right. Jericho looks disturbingly old with his new cut. Guessing 6 way for Summerslam with Orton being added as the 6th man. Doesn't feel like they've established a legit contender for Sheamus and ADR and Ziggler both have sub-angles as well. Easy way of getting Orton in a big match on the card with little build too. Another good way to put Sheamus over big by having him win a 6 way at Summerslam. They've booked Sheamus' title run really well. Just a shame he hasn't had anyone worthwile to face since Bryan though but on paper they've done everything right. Give him a finish he uses every match that nobody kicks out of and have him win at every chance. Can't remember many times he's lost since he turned last year. Maybe any actually. Jack Swagger used to be a world champion. Yeah. 

1st hour of the show I thought was really good. Felt like a great celebration with loads of great goofy nostalgia spots. Then the goofy nostalgia spots stopped and the big angles blew. Still only 1 match announced for Summerslam. Meh. Story of the show. Raw used to be a lot better than it is now.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

> - Kelly Kelly was apparently backstage at RAW last night but not used


Poor thing.


----------



## hahawas

Great show, but it proved to me that a wrestling show cannot be 3 hours long. Far far too long


----------



## samizayn

Hmm, let's start with *the bad:*


-Christian lost his title, and to Miz, really? Christian is just plain better... oh well

-No Edge. I suppose this was partly good because he always said he didn't want to be one of 'those guys' that kept coming back to relive their glory days (hey Bret, how ya doin'?) Plus I did already get to see him on the go-home between Extreme Rules, and the crowd popped bigtime for him, which was nice.

-On an even bigger note, no Austin. What? What??

-Brodus Clay didn't deserve to get time on this.

-and fucking Big Show. Really? Just leave, man.

And now, if I can bear to type it all up, starting from least significant to most, *the good:*

-The new logo and graphics in general. Everything was looking super sleek and futuristic, it is an awesome look for the show.

-The booking of legends was spot on. There was a lot of guys to get in there, so it was a stroke of genius for example, fitting Bret Hart in by having him announce a match, doing the "revolving door" thing with Piper and Duggan. I didn't even notice Mae, that hand will give me nightmares lol

-Wrestling. I think it was when it was Rock's birthday, everything felt really bogged down because there was no wrestling. They booked a good amount in this one.

-Marking. I don't think I stopped, for the entire time I was watching it. Degeneration-X reuniting, but ALL of them, Trish, Lita, Stephanie, Heyman, Brock, Rock, APA, THE MOTHERFUCKING BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION. It was non-stop, and I felt like a kid again.

-Throwbacks to the past. When HHH was like "don't do that or Shawn will lose his smile again", the Trish/HHH backstage bit, the hand-son etc. It goes straight over the heads of people who were watching pretty much for the first time, but still, I really liked that touch.

-The booking of young talent. I thought this was going to be a 100% nostalgia trip and while that's good for the one night, it doesn't really help stuff progress. Sandow got to show what he was made of as well as a few others, but more importantly DANIEL FREAKING BRYAN. I was shocked (in a good way) at how they were featuring him. I never ever thought I'd see him squaring off against THE ROCK. One of my biggest complaints was that WWE were bringing back old guys but it wasn't helping anything since they were only interacting with other established stars. Huge props to Rock for this, which kind of leads to my most important point

-The WWE champion is relevant again, and not a moment too soon. It almost feels like they were doing it on purpose so that Punk had a reason to turn. That was by far his most significant (almost his only truly significant) title defence, and I felt it. I was hooked to the TV for this whole match, and when Rock came out I felt like a kid again cheering for the good guy to save the day. I don't have a problem with the protective booking of Cena and I also don't have a problem with Rock getting his title shot. I asked myself, how come he gets one all of a sudden. Then I realised, because he's The Rock. If you're looking for a kayfabe reason, I guess the fact that he pinned Cena clean should suffice?

Oh and AJ is general manager. I can't wait for 1001, and I mean that honestly. It was exhausting how much I was marking, really.


----------



## Kane-UK

The-Rock-Says said:


> Bret Hart looked less than impressed in his role last night. The way he he introduce Miz was funny. "The Miz" in such a low voice.


I think that was a callback to his mini-feud with Miz in 2010


----------



## Rocky Mark




----------



## RickeyP

So underwhelmed by a show which could have been epic


----------



## Xios

Too much trash talking, I was bored.

99% talking
1% wrestling.


----------



## samizayn

Kane-UK said:


> I think that was a callback to his mini-feud with Miz in 2010


lol? No it wasn't, he just botched is all.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I am very disappointed about RAW 1000.
> Yes, it was better than the average RAW but I expected a way more interesting show.
> I am not a guy who usually complains but I have to say that I am starting to think that WWE is not worth my time any more. I really don't want to stop watching WWE but the shit they have been putting out recently is beyond pathetic.
> 
> My Review:
> 
> DX Reunion - Great way to start the show. Really enjoyed this segment.
> 
> 6 man tag match - can't really comment because I missed most of this match.
> 
> Brodus Clay vs Jack Swagger - Clay is really starting to piss me off. Also Swagger doesn't deserve to job. He is a good wrestler that should be in the US title picture.
> 
> AJ and Bryan Wedding - AJ looked hot as always. I was disappointed no one interrupted the wedding and more disappointed that AJ was named GM. I like AJ but someone else should have been named GM.
> 
> Rock announcing he will face the WWE Champion at RR was another great segment.
> 
> Christian vs MIZ - no comment. Miz was jobbing for so long then all of a sudden he is crowned the IC champion...uhhh???
> 
> Brock,Steph,Heyman,HHH Segment - Also enjoyed this segment. Was great to see Steph and her big tits again! She is pretty good on the mic. Didn't expect that. She was alright on the mic before tonight, but she was awesome tonight.
> 
> Heath Slater segment - Expected Austin or taker to come out and face him. Glad to see lita again. Though I thought it was stupid to have his past opponents come out instead of someone like taker or Austin.
> 
> Kane and Undertaker teaming up was just awesome. Got goosebumps when taker came out and stood next to Kane. Was a great moment.
> 
> John Cena - Rock confrontation - I can't watch this shit anymore. Here we have the current face of the company smiling at his rival, unbelievable! The Rock has a serious face and John had this goofy face on.
> 
> Punk heel turn - It was good but I was disappointed since I expected a unpredictable angle. Punk heel turn was obvious.
> 
> On top of that we had those gay tout crap, those wrestling dolls that hornswoggle was handing out to the kids and a crappy new set.
> 
> where was the other former talent that was supposed to be on the show? Wasn't the show supposed to be packed with AE midcarders?
> Also where the fuck was Austin? That really ruined the show for me!
> 
> I'' try and watch RAW next week because I have been a fan for so long (1997 to be exact) but it's going to be hard to watch now since the company that I once really loved is going rapidly downhill


I would also like to add that the hand segment was the funniest segment that I have seen it WWE for a longgg time.
The new opening signature was great and way better than the old one. The 'then,now,forever' slogan was epic.
Is the song we heard during the broadcast (sort of rap) the new RAW theme?
Hopefully the match graphics and logo are the new graphics and not just the graphics for RAW 1000.

(Y)


----------



## Chrome

Some people were asking about the theme song last night(myself included), and I found a short preview. Looks like a song pack is set to come out soon...






Can't find the full song anywhere on youtube, so it must be a Jim Johnston song that was kept under wraps for the 1000th Raw. I like it though, seems like the perfect song to pump someone up for Raw.


----------



## dancehipsocialist

This was the first live Raw I have watched in a while, as the product has been failing to entertain me recently. With the amount of promotion this was receiving though, I had high expectations and I was really geared up! I'll split my review into the strengths and the weaknesses, and then provide an overall summary...

*Strengths*

_Major_


*DX Reunion & Damien Sandow* ~ I was really ecstatic to see a *full* DX reunion! I don't usually rate WWE's attempts at comedy, but this was decent. Also really impressed that Sandow got to showcase his mic abilities when he interrupted them.
*Dolph Ziggler vs. Chris Jericho* ~ I liked how they are continuing this feud, and this is the build-up and character development Ziggler might need for a World Heavyweight Championship reign. As JR stated, he is the "hottest" superstar in WWE right now.
*AJ & Daniel Bryan Wedding* ~ I thought this was interesting and entertaining. The interactions between Bryan and AJ are constantly gold, and I'm particularly enjoying both their characters. Bryan is actually impressive on the mic and how he interacts with the crowd. The interruption from Mr. McMahon was gold too.
*New Raw General Manager = AJ* ~ Complete surprise and interesting decision. It could potentially be gold! Her character is really interesting and unstable, so it could make for interesting television.
*CM Punk, Daniel Bryan & The Rock Segment* ~ It was really surprising to see these three interact with one another, as I was only expecting Rock to interact with Cena. The interaction between these three was excellent!
*Triple H & Brock Lesnar Segment* ~ Really intense segment. Perfectly performed. Loved the appearances from Paul Heyman and Stephanie. The brawl was brilliant. Really anticipating their match at Summerslam!
*Brothers of Destruction Reunion* ~ Two of my favourite legends ever re-united! Seemed more special now that Kane is wearing his mask again. 
*CM Punk vs. John Cena* ~ While the match itself was nothing to behold, most likely because it didn't get a significant amount of time, the result was perfect. I'm glad that John Cena has been the first to lose his Money In The Bank "cash-in".
*CM Punk Heel Turn* ~ I loved how it was gradual through the night. How he watched Big Show demolish Cena and then went for the pin. Then how he did not interrupt Big Show again destroying Cena. And then how he attacked The Rock. Brilliant booking! Also, I'm really anticipating this angle, as it refreshes his character and makes the WWE Championship completely relevant again!
*CM Punk vs. The Rock* _[Potentially]_ ~ The Rock's announcement that he would have WWE Championship shot immediately renewed some prestige for the WWE Championship. The progression of the angle at the end as well with CM Punk's heel turn was genius. It could be a really interesting feud.

_Minor_


*Hand Segment* ~ Genius!
*Christian vs. the Miz* ~ Really solid match that displayed Christian's wrestling skills. I thought that Christian kinda carried Miz through the match.
*Lita and the APA*
*No Kelly Kelly*


*Weaknesses*

_Major_


*No Austin* ~ The superstar that has the most impact on Raw throughout its life span was not present at is 1000th episode. It was like someone took a bit out of the pie! Very disappointing.
*No Divas Division* ~ I know its common knowledge that the Divas Division is almost dead, but none of the current divas, except for Layla and AJ were featured. Would have been cool to see Beth Phoenix and Natalya.

_Minor_

*Brodus Clay vs. Jack Swagger* ~ Although Dude Love was present, this was nothing special. It unnecessarily took time away from what could have been storyline progression in other angles.
*Santino & Hornswoggle* ~ WWE cannot just leave these off for one episode, can they? Neither of them are funny anymore. Thank God they only appeared for a tiny period.


*Overall:* Considering there are more major strengths than major weaknesses, and that the weaknesses did not subtract from the quality of the show, this was definitely one of the best episodes of Raw I have ever seen. No exaggeration. It definitely is. They had a perfect blend of returning legends and current superstars. The perfect cocktail of nostalgia moments, storyline progression and the beginning of new angles. There was even a decent amount of wrestling. Excellent show!


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Trish looked like she didn't want X-Pac touching her. Scared to catch hepatitis.


----------



## Dirk Diggler

Disappointed that Austin wasn't there.
But other than the Clay/Swagger match and the constant TOUT plugging. I enjoyed the show quite alot!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

Foley should have come out with his mankind gimmick!
I was really disappointed when he came out as dude love 
I've said it before and i'll say it again, IMO RAW 1000 was a big disappointment.
WWE can't do anything right any more. A 3 hour show with legends was disappointing I can't even imagine how bad a 3 hour RAW would be like next week.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Lesnar returned as COMPLETE BEAST!


----------



## 777

Was a little underwhelming and I'm usually very positive towards the WWE product. Perhaps I was expecting too much.


----------



## Starbuck

The-Rock-Says said:


> Trish looked like she didn't want X-Pac touching her. Scared to catch hepatitis.


Nah. She was just happy it was DX who walked through the door and not Stephanie. We all know what happened last time lol.


----------



## Brock

Rocky Mark said:


>


I can imagine The Big Show thinking - " How long have i gotta facking lie here " 

Thanks for that vid mate (Y)


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Borias said:


> Rock looks like a fish out of water, gasping for air.


Hahahah, I was thinking the same.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

777 said:


> Was a little underwhelming and I'm usually very positive towards the WWE product. Perhaps I was expecting too much.


I am usually very positive too but we have every right to be disappointed in this show. Don't know why people liked the show. But hey each person has a different opinion. I just think RAW 1000 should have been more like Wrestlemania quality.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Overall a fun episode of the show and about what I expected for the most part. No sold the DX Reunion because Chyna wasn't there but otherwise still a very enjoyable show with everything taken at face value, if anything I'm" very curious to see how the coming weeks will play out more than anything.


----------



## michiganct

1) Call me crazy, but I get the biggest goosebumps when the man, Vince McMahon comes out.

2) When there was 25 minutes passed after DX was sucking it on the stage, I knew there wasn't going to be much wrestling tonight considering I knew we didn't see the last of HHH or DX and still had other non-wrestling promos to deal with. The segment was alright but I didn't feel the same energy as it did in the past with DX. This is probably contributed to not having a rivalry and being out of the game for so long. No Chyna hurt too as well. Had she been there, since she would have been a real surprise, would have been 100% smarkability.

3) Damien Sandow. I have no probably with Damien getting a push. A United States title would be a nice start. He seems like a perfect person to start a stable with.

4) Along with Chyna, I was pretty upset that we had no "surprised" show ups from legends. No Stone Cold. No Goldberg. No Flair. No Batista. No Ultimate Warrior. No TNA guys. Vince's "anybody and everybody" speech seems really stupid now.

5) I chuckled at the 6 man tag match as they got away with using all the rest of the current big namers in one segment. Would have liked to see Dolph cash it in tonight as I'm not really intrigued with a Dolph vs. Sheamus match at SummerSlam. I would rather see Jericho vs. Dolph.

6) Facepalm = Swagger/Brodus/Dude Love

7) Slick was a nice touch but do the current fans remember him? P.s. He looked awful. 

8) Wedding was a fail for me. I mean we ALL know it wasn't happening but just because AJ said no? Nobody crashed it? I really wanted to see Kane/Aj but someone badass crashing it would have worked too. What a waste of time.

9) I love the idea of AJ as commish as it was a COMPLETE surprise. But ONLY for that reason. She needs to be in a storyline, not making the decisions. AJ/Bryan fued isn't the same as Vince/Austin fued so I hope this is just a half year thing or so, leading up to AJ getting a push as a wrestler.

10) Rock can cut weight and gain weight better than anybody. Holy crap. He looks different every time I see him.

11) Rock fighting at Royal Rumble is a big surprise. I actually thought POSSIBILITY Summerslam had Cena beat Punk tonight. The problem now is that we know that Cena or Punk will have that belt, 5 months from now and it's expected that the other person gets the chance at the Rock, 2 months later? Sounds like a VERY LONG dragged out fued and I'm not sure I like it.

(Here's what I would like. Rock beats Cena at SummmerSlam. Rock gets challenged by Undertaker OR Brock Lesner at Wrestlemania. The winner gets to RETIRE with the belt, leading to the unification of the belt in WWE)

12) Using Bret Hart was short and sweet.

13) Miz getting the triple crown win was a nice touch! I like it. Does he continue with Christian? Who else is there?

14) Regis sounds horrible.

15) HHH/Heyman/Stephanie/Brock was a VERY GOOD SEGMENT. This is how wrestling used to be for old folks like me. This WAS Attitude Era! Drama, Drama, Brawl and repeat. So.........shouldn't there be ANOTHER lawsuit? Where is WWE going to go with that one?

16) Santino/Horns = fail. They couldn't just keep then off the show? Isn't Horns suppose to be a heal now?

17) Lita, who looks HOT as ever (as did Stephanie) was a big fail for me. They went from Sid, Vader, DDP, Backlund to Lita? Man. I was expecting someone awesome. And no, JBL and Ron Simmons didn't work for me either as they've recently been on TV. I actually THOUGHT, for a minute, she was about to introduce the Hardy Boyz and I was about to go nuts. Big disappointment for me all around in this segment.

18) Did they really just tease a Sheen vs. Bryan match at Summer Slam? Not sure of my feelings there.

19) I like the Undertaker and Kane segment as we all saw it coming when a bunch of jobbers come out as a stable. That was the part I didn't like. They couldn't have used AW's stable or DX? That was a miss. They also got to be careful turning Kane back into a babyface but HEEL is what they need to be. I'm still anxious to see what Undertakers role will soon be. I would prefer Undertaker vs. Rock at Wrestlemania. A fitting end with Kane wouldn't be too bad either. Just no Brock Lesner or HHH.

20. Well I knew nobody would win the Cena/Punk match and I KNEW it would be Big Show yet I got laughed on here a few days ago. I was perfectly fine with the ending and I was even MORE FINE with Punk's heel turn. Now Orton can come back face. 



Overall, this was a great Raw if you are a young fan. If you are like me, this was like Raw we watched EVERY week. Comedy, Stables, Brawls, Title Matches, Suspense, Surprises, and most importantly, not much wrestling LOL. Big Miss on Stone Cold though. Let's see what WWE pulls out of their bag of tricks next week.


----------



## Nostalgia

Underwhelming RAW 1000th. There was some good-to-great moments, but there was a lot of bad to put a damper on things. Here's a pro tip: never get excited for ANYTHING WWE puts out because you're only going to be disappointed. I got my hopes up too high for the show and I was left underwhelmed. Don't make that mistake, I'm not going to make it anymore. 

Anyway below I'm going to list the great points, good points and bad points about the show.

*Great points in order:*

1) The ending with CM Punk attacking The Rock and apparently turning heel. I loved this. It put Punk as the top priority in the WWE again, which he should be considering he's the WWE champion, and maybe his heel turn will be fueled out the fact he's been overshadowed by Cena for nearly all of his run.

2) Lita returning. Epic. My all-time favorite diva returned to beat Heath Slater of all people. Such a random moment because NO ONE was expected Lita's music to hit then. She's still looking as great as ever and the twist of fate and moonsault was great to see one more time. 

3) JBL returning. Still a great moment but I wish his return wasn't apart of the APA. His best work was as JBL. Nonetheless it was great to see him again, one of my all-time favorites, and seeing the clothesline from hell again was just awesome.

*Good points:*

3) Sandow's first appearance on RAW and him interrupting and cutting a great promo on DX. Hopefully Sandow will make more appearances on RAW now. 

1) Brothers of destruction reunion. Pretty cool moment and it's good to see The Undertaker again.

2) Stephanie McMahon return. Good to see her again. She hasn't lost a step at all.

*Bad points:*

1) No Steve Austin

2) No Edge

3) AJ being named the new GM.

4) AJ and Daniel Bryan's wedding.

5) Daniel Bryan's mental breakdown in the ring.

6) Daniel Bryan having a segment with The Rock.

7) The Miz winning The Intercontinental Title.

8) JR only being on commentary for one match.

9) Charlie Sheen 

10) All the social media advertising. Particularly TOUT and the usual Twitter stuff.

I could probably think of more bad points, I might have to watch the show again, but as you clearly see there was a lot of bad things about the show for me. Now I know why I take the pessimistic viewpoint to 99% of wrestling these days, because the 1% of the time I'm being optimistic and excited for the show I only get let down.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Xios said:


> Too much trash talking, I was bored.
> 
> 99% talking
> 1% wrestling.


That's what the TV shows are mainly for. If you want to see the show with mostly the matches, buy the PPV's.


----------



## Shazayum

The way bryan shouted "AY" at rock was hilarious :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Would love it if Punk brought back This Fire Burns...


----------



## Heel

God-damn there were a lot of hot women on this show. Naomi, Trish, Lita, Stephanie...


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Just been reading through people's reaction to the show live, not suprised to see a show I thought was awesome (I got to forward adverts and Santino and Hornswaggle's entrance which made me not have many breaks from marking out) people are shitting on. How I never know?! It was brilliant and the crowd was fine also.

The ending wasn't what I expected that's for sure, So Punk's now the heel we all want dethroned by John Cena ?unk2 Hmm OK. His explanation for his actions next week is important before I side one way or the other so I'll wait for that before making a judgement. 

either Punk is going to get an even bigger push to the main event of WrestleMania or he'll drop the title and become generic heel, I can't see how he can be anything in between. 

Shame Austin wasn't their, great RAW overall even if it felt like a PPV, I don' have a clue how I'll sit through RAW weekly.


----------



## wrestling nerd 21

Boring filler 1ST hour,the next 2 hours were awesome overall I thought it was an great show.Only lacking Stone Cold and seeing I am an AJ fan and wanted her GM since Ace got fired,I am happy that AJ is the new GM I wanted and I got it.Another thing I wanted was an Punk heel turn,I can't belive I have got that too,when Punk is heel or tweener no one and I mean no one is better than him maybe apart from Aries or Bryan.


----------



## ScreamAimFire

Just posting here what my brother said, which actually made me laugh. On the opening segment when Vince came out, and said something along the lines of 'Welcome to the 1000th Episode of Monday Night Raw!'...you could tell that he was absolutely loving it lol. The way he put his fist up and everything was like his own version of the middle finger to all of his former competitors such as Ted Turner, Eric Bischoff and everyone who tried to take him over during the 80s and in a way, even to his current competition like Dixie Carter.

It was also like he was sending his own message such as 'you'll never take us down! We'll always be number one!'. Kinda got me thinking when that was brought up lol. Reminds me of 'The Warriors' movie where Cyrus makes his speech to all the gang members because the crowd at RAW popped mad for him when he shouted that lol. Thoughts?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Missed the show because of work but just seen Trish and DX loved it always love seeing Trish.


----------



## tducey

Good show. Would have been great if Stone Cold had been there but he had other commitments. Was great to see DX back together. Looking forward to seeing Punk as a tweener/heel as he's better as one. Was expecting a Cena heel turn though which never happened.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Just another point, but during the DX-Trish segment, when everybody leaves except for Trish and X-Pac, and X-Pac puts his arm round her and says something, it quickly cut away, almost due to an error. 

Was it a mistake? Did they find out Waltman was drunk and might fuck it up by saying something awkward?


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: Official RAW 1000 Discussion Thread (Possible Spoilers)*



Mister Mystery Man said:


> I was thinking that since it's the 1000th episode and they are bringing back old stars, DX(HBK/HHH) reunions have been done to death and are nothing special and the fact that when they advertised the reunion King said something like 'they'll all be here'..........I'm calling that X-Pac, Road Dogg and Billy Gunn will join HBK and HHH in the reunion. Watch what I tell you.


Where's my prize for this? LOL


----------



## HankHill_85

Overall, I was pretty damn pleased with Raw 1000.

I didn't expect the show to feature much actual wrestling, and it "delivered" on that. Even the WWE Title match was only 11 minutes.

This Raw was about revisiting the past, creating some major moments and steering things in some new directions. Mission accomplished on all three.

Great seeing guys like all of DX (sans Chyna), Bret, Taker, and The Rock's promo with Bryan and Punk was awesome. Cool news about him challenging the WWE Champion at the Rumble.

I do think making AJ the GM is the latest bit of overkill with her character. I just think it's too much too soon. Leave it to WWE to milk something for all its worth as soon as it gets the least bit over with the crowd.

Punk turning heel in the end? Neat twist, and completely justified. It'll be interesting to see where he goes with it. I also wonder if WWE will really keep him Champion until the Rumble. He'd be the longest reigning Champ since the 80's!

Overall, the show was a great look back at the past, it felt like a huge deal, and it ended in a new company direction with the Champ turning heel. Excellent job, I think.

However, one majorly, utterly disappointing, epic FAIL.

NO STONE COLD?!?!?!?!???

Filming a dumb reality show, the latest Adam Sandler unfunny piece of shit, or whatever else, Austin NEEDED to be on that show! The one glaring black mark on an otherwise great milestone Raw.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I still lol everytime I see that X-Pac/Trish segment. I guess X-Pac heat is something the wrestlers backstage have as well.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

By the way, kudos to WWE for the new graphics/set/logo/signature/theme song/video/etc last night. I really loved and enjoyed it. Has a futuristic/modern old school look to it, in my opinion.

The new theme song is already better than Nickelback by a mile.


----------



## RyanPelley

How could anyone not like this episode of Raw? It was fan-fucking-tastic from a nostalgic sense and a current sense. The opening DX segment had my eyes watering, out of happiness, reflecting on the great moments of the past, and just seeing how happy of those guys were. I marked pretty hard for the APA in another good segment. Nice progression in the Lesnar - Triple H storyline as well. Loved the Punk heel turn, and I must say that Punk as a heel just looks more legitimate and threatening. I guess that look on his face at the end is more intimidating than his big goofy smile.

But I was kind of disappointed with the Bryan - AJ wedding. Even if it didn't work out, I don't really like the idea of AJ as General Manager, just because of how much she's already been on screen lately. But, could turn out to be great. Overall, I think the show deserves a 9 out of 10. Awesome, awesome, awesome.


----------



## PROsniper

On July 23, 2012 WWE celebrated the 1,oooth episode of Monday Night Raw. I watched the show from my home in Los Angeles. After watching the show, I got on my Twitter account, @steveaustinBSR, to read responses to the show. There were many people blaming Vince McMahon and the WWE for not having SCSA on the show. And there were some folks who had some very negative things to say about me, personally.

The reason I did not attend RAW 1,000 was because I underwent a major knee surgery on my left knee on July 2, 2012. Dr. Neal ElAttrache of the Kerlan-Jobe Orthopaedic Clinic in Los Angeles, CA performed the surgery.

The surgery was a complete success. I am currently three weeks post op. I began physical therapy a few days ago. I had a world class surgeon and a great medical team working on me. I am now working with a top notch PT team. I am still on crutches and will probably lose the crutches in another week. Then I will be in a custom knee brace much like the braces I wore in the ring for 9-12 weeks.

STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN IS A 100% ASS KICKING MACHINE. There was no way I was going to limp down the ramp on crutches for RAW 1,000. It was time to get my knee fixed. The decision to no-show RAW 1,000 was made by me and no one else. I have always taken pride in making my shots and have never faked an injury or illness. Pro Wrestling is a tough game and it was time to pay the piper for some of the damage I incurred in the ring. No gripes. No complaints.

To the fans that were hoping to see SCSA, I’m sorry I missed the show. I would have loved to be there under different circumstances. I normally keep my personal business to myself, but due to feedback and incorrect speculation, I have posted this blog and given the 411 on why I was not at RAW 1,000.

I will post more blogs about my PT and recovery soon.




from Austins blog


----------



## The One

The Winning One™ said:


> By the way, kudos to WWE for the new graphics/set/logo/signature/theme song/video/etc last night. I really loved and enjoyed it. Has a futuristic/modern old school look to it, in my opinion.
> 
> The new theme song is already better than Nickelback by a mile.


This, it would have been a perfect time to debut a new WWE championship design though. Maybe when The Rock wins it?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

As soon as Sandows music hit I knew this raw is going to be special and it delivered.


----------



## METTY

Austin no showing RAW 1000 on purpose?

Source : prowrestling .net

As reported earlier, Steve Austin was not at Raw 1,000 because he is currently filming “Grown Ups 2″ starring Adam Sandler.
New reports indicate that Austin is currently upset due to the lack of promotion WWE has given to his new show “******* Island.” The feeling is that WWE went out of its way to promote Shawn Michaels’ reality show when it debuted, but up to this point has done little to nothing at all to promote Austin’s show.
In return, it’s being said Austin put little effort into adjusting his shooting schedule so that he could make an appearance at Raw 1,000.


----------



## APEX

*Amazing show. 
Delivered everything that was expected.

The Heel turn for Punk was epic, didnt see it coming.

The Rock helping out Cena wasn;t bad at all IMO, he has never said he hated Cena, just ''didnt like him'' andd what he was all about.

I seem to remember Cena saying he took the loss like a man and is ready to shake hands, just before Lesnar attacked.

So the personal feud had been burried, for the time being.

Best segment(s) for me was the DX and Triple H / Lesnar brawl. 

Loved every minute of it apart from the AJ for GM thing, I was hoping this show would push the WWE into a new era with a solid structure.
Obviously the AJ thing will be a joke full of bias matches and awards to people who push her the right way. I dont like things like this.

Hopefully it wont last long.*


----------



## Chrome

Break it down, Deadman.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

METTY said:


> Austin no showing RAW 1000 on purpose?
> 
> Source : prowrestling .net
> 
> As reported earlier, Steve Austin was not at Raw 1,000 because he is currently filming “Grown Ups 2″ starring Adam Sandler.
> New reports indicate that Austin is currently upset due to the lack of promotion WWE has given to his new show “******* Island.” The feeling is that WWE went out of its way to promote Shawn Michaels’ reality show when it debuted, but up to this point has done little to nothing at all to promote Austin’s show.
> In return, it’s being said Austin put little effort into adjusting his shooting schedule so that he could make an appearance at Raw 1,000.


What a bullshit report, sometimes these sites are just ridiculous.


----------



## MOX

I was sad there was no Austin too, but him missing this one will just make the moment he does eventually return for a segment even more special.

One day, folks, one day that glass will shatter again.


----------



## itssoeasy23

METTY said:


> Austin no showing RAW 1000 on purpose?
> 
> Source : prowrestling .net
> 
> As reported earlier, Steve Austin was not at Raw 1,000 because he is currently filming “Grown Ups 2″ starring Adam Sandler.
> New reports indicate that Austin is currently upset due to the lack of promotion WWE has given to his new show “******* Island.” The feeling is that WWE went out of its way to promote Shawn Michaels’ reality show when it debuted, but up to this point has done little to nothing at all to promote Austin’s show.
> In return, it’s being said Austin put little effort into adjusting his shooting schedule so that he could make an appearance at Raw 1,000.


Considering this is the same guy that walked out of the company when he didn't get his way, this wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Headliner

ChromeMan said:


> Break it down, Deadman.


X-Pac looks like he's pregnant.

Deadman Degenerate.


----------



## -Extra-

> *RAW 1,000 And Why Stone Cold Steve Austin Wasn’t There
> *
> On July 23, 2012 WWE celebrated the 1,oooth episode of Monday Night Raw. I watched the show from my home in Los Angeles. After watching the show, I got on my Twitter account, @steveaustinBSR, to read responses to the show. There were many people blaming Vince McMahon and the WWE for not having SCSA on the show. And there were some folks who had some very negative things to say about me, personally.
> 
> The reason I did not attend RAW 1,000 was because I underwent a major knee surgery on my left knee on July 2, 2012. Dr. Neal ElAttrache of the Kerlan-Jobe Orthopaedic Clinic in Los Angeles, CA performed the surgery.
> 
> The surgery was a complete success. I am currently three weeks post op. I began physical therapy a few days ago. I had a world class surgeon and a great medical team working on me. I am now working with a top notch PT team. I am still on crutches and will probably lose the crutches in another week. Then I will be in a custom knee brace much like the braces I wore in the ring for 9-12 weeks.
> 
> STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN IS A 100% ASS KICKING MACHINE. There was no way I was going to limp down the ramp on crutches for RAW 1,000. It was time to get my knee fixed. The decision to no-show RAW 1,000 was made by me and no one else. I have always taken pride in making my shots and have never faked an injury or illness. Pro Wrestling is a tough game and it was time to pay the piper for some of the damage I incurred in the ring. No gripes. No complaints.
> 
> To the fans that were hoping to see SCSA, I’m sorry I missed the show. I would have loved to be there under different circumstances. I normally keep my personal business to myself, but due to feedback and incorrect speculation, I have posted this blog and given the 411 on why I was not at RAW 1,000.
> 
> I will post more blogs about my PT and recovery soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Austin


http://brokenskullranch.com/archives/1142


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Billy Gunn wishes he had HHH hair line.


----------



## Rock316AE

That's an awesome pic of Taker and DX. Old school.


----------



## Starbuck

ChromeMan said:


> Break it down, Deadman.


I'm marking out for this picture. Awesome lol.

And everybody wishes they HHH's hairline. Trips buries hair regeneration cells.


----------



## Clique

That really is awesome especially since Taker put the shirt on too!


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Good edition of Raw I guess. I think it could have been better considering the monumental occasion, but I wont dwell on that point too much because there was a lot of nostalgia last night that made it a show worth watching anyway.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

ChromeMan said:


> Break it down, Deadman.


That is tremendous.


----------



## blazegod99

I honestly never understood how people were saying this was a great episode of RAW....

The DX Reunion was great, but I hated the whole Sandow part to be honest. He came out, cut a boring promo, and got SCM and Pedigreed. No X-Pac Bronco Buster, no Fameasser, and no Shake Rattle and Roll? Eh. I did enjoy seeing all them there however.

Brodus Clay vs Jack Swagger w/ Dude Love there?? Come the fuck on. No Mankind? But we got Foley as Dude Love? LOL LOL.

JR calling ONE match? And that match had to be the 6 man match and not the main event? WTF. I was glad to see JR, but as a fan, I was like "I know they keeping JR out the whole show and not sticking us with lame ass Lawler and Cole the whole night", but Nope. No Booker T on commentary? Shit, he would've made the Punk heel turn THAT much better... WHAT DA HELL? WHAT DID CM PUNK JUST DO? HE LAID THAT BOY ROCK OUT!

Santino and Hornswoogle? Sonic promotion? LIke 11 commericals? No legends battle royal? Piper and R-Truth playing with Little Jimmy(pause). AJ as the fucking general manager? Are you serious? Steph and HHH going in on Heyman/Lesnar on the mic and bitching Heyman, then Lesnar comes out and HHH stands tall? SMH

The only good parts of the show was actually Lesnar showing up, DX Reunion, The Rock/CM Punk/Bryan segment and the ending(with Cena not winning). Taker showing up as cool too, though predictable.


----------



## danny_boy

Good Episode or Raw, not great but entertaining

Also don't think this has been mentioned yet but in the segment where DX were with Trish, is it just me or was that little part when X-Pac put his arm around Trish the most awkward 5 seconds in WWE history, Trish looked really creeped out

then again I would be to if X-pac put his arm around me


----------



## DesolationRow

Holy shit, that Taker-in-a-DX-shirt picture is incredible.

Austin had knee surgery, eh? Not a surprise, sadly. Is he gearing up to face Punk at Wrestlemania, lol?


----------



## wkdsoul

So that was Vince going all out...


----------



## A$AP

I thought it was entertaining. Edge and Austin would have completed it for me.


----------



## Warren Zevon

I know this is pretty far off topic, but Regis Philbin didn't sound too good. This is really sad to me as I've been a fan of his for many, many years now. I wouldn't be surprised if he quit Live! because he knows that he doesn't have much time left.


----------



## robertdeniro

It was great to see Taker,Rock,APA and DX.Good RAW but not Great.That Taker picture with DX is Awesome.


----------



## AttitudeEra.

awesome episode!! marked out so many times.
the DX reunion.
Stephanie!
Lita
Brother's of destruction.
well done WWE.


----------



## ezuvgu

I watched this show via DVR a day later. I skipped all the commercials, all the Tout crap, Charlie Sheen's stupidity, Brodus Clay and Santino. Basically, I skipped all the bad parts of the show, although I still have an idea of what happened. Even watching this show like that, I was still exhausted before the main event started.

Actually, this was probably better than any future episode of Monday Night Raw will ever be and many of the segments were good, but after this show I'm just not interested in watching Raw ever again. I can't even fathom how bad a routine 3-hour episode of Raw will be and I've seen King of the Ring 1995 and Great American Bash 1991.

The wrestling matches on the show this week were all mediocre at best, including the main event. CM Punk just doesn't seem to have it anymore, as that match was probably the worst match he's ever had against Cena and he's been in a real slump recently (except for his matches against Daniel Bryan). I don't think Mysterio ever got tagged into the 6-man match and I wanted to see Mysterio.

Was it just me or did a TNA chant break out during the main event? The crowd seemed to be dead for most of the night (as usual in PG-era WWE), so it was about as loud as anything I heard out of that crowd. Still, the TNA chant should have been longer and more prolonged, given that the huge Cena VS Punk match was so disappointing and so overbooked. That ending was truly awful, as anything other than a decisive (preferably clean) finish would have been unacceptable. It also seemed like the main event started at 11 PM, which is way too late in the show to start it. Couldn't they have cut out Brodus, Santino, Tout, Charlie Sheen and the Sonic in-show advertising and given the main event enough time?

I'm interested in seeing Lesnar VS HHH at SummerSlam and Rock VS the WWE Champ at the Rumble. I'm just not interested in seeing Raw because this week's show was only decent and I know the WWE isn't putting on a better show next week or any time soon. I hadn't watched any of Raw for a month and I think this is probably the last time I'll be watching. I think I finally understand why Nitro stopped beating Raw in the ratings shortly after they went to 3 hours because 3 hours is just too long for a wrestling TV show.


----------



## Necramonium

Typing while i watch:

- Vince coming out thanking the universe and the universe thanking him, great.

- DX coming out and than the old pack of DX coming out, i did not even live through that era but it even gave me goosebumps, only 
thing it was missing was Chyna, but she screwed that up by bad mouthing Vince, HHH and WWE with her twitter rants. Sandow coming out? Was hoping for a old DX enemy. Sweet Chin Music, a Pedrigree, about time someone shut him up. 

- JR back on commentator, where he should be, a big tag team match with Sin Cara,Mysterio and Ziggler, that will be interesting for sure! Gotta love that little fast flying Mysterio.  For a 3 hour show that was sadly a bit of a short match.

- wwe, we couldn't give a flying somersaulting fuck about wwe fans tout video's, and Charlie Sheen is not even in the building? He looked high. Piper and R Truth doing jump ropes with little jimmy, lol X-D. Mae Young's hand grew up? WTF! Really slick unnoticed product placement there Lawler.

- Brodus Clay? PLEASE NO!!!! Dude Love? Wow, Jack Swagger got buried. Only 17 seconds, Jack, pack your bags and get ready to be allot more on Superstars!

- Should have tried DDPYoga HHH! Was that Bryan with orderlies? Will AJ or Bryan say YES! YES! YES!? reverend Slick? Slick was dealing alright with the what chants. A NO chant? Lol, AJ as the new GM of RAW? Don't know what to think of this. Gotta love Punk's reaction to Bryan stating he is the best ever. Bryan called Frodo by The Rock, X-D Bryan got a nice wedding gift from The Rock, does he also do other weddings, would like to get a Rock Bottom as well. :cool2

- A Undertaker dvd? With ALL the WM matches? Awesome! Why is there a promo of John Morrison in the commercials? The HITMAN!  A Intercontinental match? Hope to see a US Championship match as well because Santino, who can take that guy serious as a US champ? What? Miz won? NO feud at all, he comes back from shooting his shitty movie and he gets the belt?

- What a surprise, not Bork laser coming out, ooh, Stephanie McMahon. :cool2 Is it me or does Bork Laser look bigger and did he just told HHH to f*ck off? X-D

- FUCK TOUT! Wish Austin came to the show for real, the show is going downhill fast now, Santino and Hornswoggle? Heath Slater, the WWE Legends little bitch. Lita? Looks like Punk pulled some strings. Holy crap, Legends galore!

- It's about time the Undertaker shows it face! The brothers of destruction reunited again? Or just like DX for one night?

- If Punk loses, fuck the WWE, i DONT want another Cena wwe championship run. i will skip RAW for weeks from now on if he wins. First time since when Show turned heel i'm happy he turned up. Whoever was screaming TNA, really? Really?? Of course super cena kicks out after a WMD. WOOT, DQ :cool2. Wow, The Rock coming to help Cena? Jesus christ, is the WWE team drunk? Did Punk just turn heel? 

Overall entertaining Raw, but no Austin showing is a big failure in my eyes. *EDIT* Just read he had knee surgery and did not want to limp out down that ramp, oh well, maybe in the future we will see him again.


----------



## Honey Bucket

danny_boy said:


> Good Episode or Raw, not great but entertaining
> 
> Also don't think this has been mentioned yet but in the segment where DX were with Trish, is it just me or was that little part when X-Pac put his arm around Trish the most awkward 5 seconds in WWE history, Trish looked really creeped out
> 
> then again I would be to if X-pac put his arm around me


Heh, I asked almost exactly this 3 pages ago. It did look really awkward, still don't know why they suddenly cut away like that and Trish was limited to about 2 minutes of air time, considering she's arguably the most famous diva in history.


----------



## NathWFC

4/10. It was an absolutely huge disappointment and I'm annoyed at myself for being stupid enough to think it might actually be the start of something new and an improvement in quality. If they manage to fuck up on a night like that with the roster they had at their disposal, then there really is just no hope. The amount of adverts and product placement was also absolutely fucking disgusting, it was basically 3 minutes on and 3 minutes off, and even in a lot of the on parts they were still advertising.

The WWE needs to die, for the good of the business.


----------



## APEX

NathWFC said:


> 4/10. It was an absolutely huge disappointment and I'm annoyed at myself for being stupid enough to think it might actually be the start of something new and an improvement in quality. If they manage to fuck up on a night like that with the roster they had at their disposal, then there really is just no hope. The amount of adverts and product placement was also absolutely fucking disgusting, it was basically 3 minutes on and 3 minutes of, and even in a lot of the on parts they were still advertising.
> 
> The WWE needs to die, for the good of the business.


:no:
Oh dear.


----------



## NathWFC

The Rebel said:


> :no:
> Oh dear.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Rop3

NathWFC said:


> 4/10. It was an absolutely huge disappointment and I'm annoyed at myself for being stupid enough to think it might actually be the start of something new and an improvement in quality. If they manage to fuck up on a night like that with the roster they had at their disposal, then there really is just no hope. The amount of adverts and product placement was also absolutely fucking disgusting, it was basically 3 minutes on and 3 minutes off, and even in a lot of the on parts they were still advertising.
> 
> The WWE needs to die, for the good of the business.


Who's the bastard forcing you to watch RAW at gunpoint?


----------



## NathWFC

Rop3 said:


> Who's the bastard forcing you to watch RAW at gunpoint?


What is it with the amount of these shitty fucking comments whenever someone talks negatively about a product that quite clearly deserves it? I watch Raw because I'm a wrestling fan, and continue to watch it because I blindly hope it may someday improve.


----------



## D.M.N.

NathWFC said:


> 4/10. It was an absolutely huge disappointment and I'm annoyed at myself for being stupid enough to think it might actually be the start of something new and an improvement in quality. If they manage to fuck up on a night like that with the roster they had at their disposal, then there really is just no hope. The amount of adverts and product placement was also absolutely fucking disgusting, it was basically 3 minutes on and 3 minutes off, and even in a lot of the on parts they were still advertising.
> 
> The WWE needs to die, for the good of the business.


Sorry to disappoint you, but the shortest segment between breaks was actually 5 minutes: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/5...ad-discuss-ratings-here-190.html#post11789154


----------



## NathWFC

D.M.N. said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but the shortest segment between breaks was actually 5 minutes: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/5...ad-discuss-ratings-here-190.html#post11789154


Oh, that's fucking OK then...


----------



## RobsYourUncle

Necramonium said:


> - Should have tried DDPYoga HHH! *Was that Bryan with orderlies?* Will AJ or Bryan say YES! YES! YES!? reverend Slick? Slick was dealing alright with the what chants. A NO chant? Lol, AJ as the new GM of RAW? Don't know what to think of this. Gotta love Punk's reaction to Bryan stating he is the best ever. Bryan called Frodo by The Rock, X-D Bryan got a nice wedding gift from The Rock, does he also do other weddings, would like to get a Rock Bottom as well. :cool2


This is what I'm wondering about, this never went anywhere...what was all that about? I was thinking Bryan was going to have AJ somehow taken away kicking and screaming to a mental home, which would've been awesome, but nothing came of it..


----------



## The Haiti Kid

NathWFC said:


> What is it with the amount of these shitty fucking comments whenever someone talks negatively about a product that quite clearly deserves it? I watch Raw because I'm a wrestling fan, and continue to watch it because I blindly hope it may someday improve.


Well come back then if and when the product has improved.

Safe us from your misery.


----------



## UknowWho

Fuck off Show, atleast the ref is out so the match won't be DQ'd.


----------



## samizayn

RobsYourUncle said:


> This is what I'm wondering about, this never went anywhere...what was all that about? I was thinking Bryan was going to have AJ somehow taken away kicking and screaming to a mental home, which would've been awesome, but nothing came of it..


THOSE WERE GROOMSMEN :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vyed

greendayedgehead said:


> THOSE WERE GROOMSMEN :lmao :lmao


exactly. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY

Brock Lesnar breaks Triple H's arm
Triple H no sells arm
Beats up Brock Lesnar BEFORE THE PPV MATCH

AJ doesn't marry Danielson
Takes GM job...
...which stops her from getting married???

Rock will face winner, in a title match at Royal Rumble
Cena wins via DQ
Who was phone?


----------



## ChrisK

No, I agree. Those guys were definitely made out to not be groomsmen. Maybe they were just added to make the swerve even bigger for those of us who picked up that they looked like Mental Health workers.

I agree with the guy chanting "TNA" during the main event. From the ref bump onwards I thought "this is going to be a shitty ending". Of all the directions they could have went, they opted for the most messy. CM Punk looked like he didn't have a clue why he was doing this the whole time. Not "oh I'm so tormented", more "this really makes no sense".

Bit disappointed at how many Veterans buried newer wrestlers. Oh well, it *was* a nostalgia show after all.

Heyman, Trips and Steph made me care even less about Brock Lesnar than I thought was possible.

The advertising (and social media mentioning) got annoying and will date this episode in time 


_Oooooooother_ than that, I enjoyed the episode as a whole. Was good to see Sin Cara not look foolish. AJ continues to be the jewel of the show and I hope that transfers to her GM reign. The segment with her hanging a lampshade on all the stupidity of wrestling angles was great. As was Zack Ryder's little "Gene TV" segment. Yeah, it was good.  I imagine the Botchamania of this will be epic. Two things I noticed - during the wedding, the crowd going "NO! NO! NO!" and one guy going "NO! She's UGLY!" made me lol. The fact the Undertaker and Kane kept trying to do their post but their opponents wouldn't leave the ring until kicked was also pretty funny  good episode.


----------



## James Bell

Most of what I thought about the show has been said but I have to say, good lord Lita looks good. Those puppies looked miraculous.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: RAW 1000 Discussion Thread*



Shadowcran said:


> Exactly. He's proven that he's Hollywood only and he shows up on RAW/WWE just to promote something and bury legitimate WRESTLERS. Who needs him?


If he was Hollywood only, he would only be in Hollywood. No one was buried and nothing was being promoted except a future match and feud that will be some great TV in this day and age. The ignorance of people when it comes to this situation is at an all time high. No one wants to just sit back and enjoy the ride. They rather bitch and complain about Rock "burying talent, and being Hollywood" grow up.


----------



## Deebow

Did anybody else notice that the WWF attitude logo wasn't blurred out last night before reading about it?


----------



## Combat Analyst

What about the intro? That was entertaining in itself.


----------



## ChrisK

In other news... how could it be a full D-X reunion without Chyna. Any official (or semi-official) word on why she wasn't there?


----------



## @MrDrewFoley

I think the Hand should have walked into Mark Henry. I'd have lol'd


----------



## Rankles75

Probably been said several times in this thread but Steph looked amazing last night and her segment with Heyman was one of the highlights of the show imo. Would be great to see her back in a full-time (or at least fairly regular) role either as a heel manager or GM. She certainly would have been a far better choice than AJ for the Raw job....


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

ChrisK said:


> In other news... how could it be a full D-X reunion without Chyna. Any official (or semi-official) word on why she wasn't there?


She's a Scott Hall-level mess and she recently passed out at a porn event.


----------



## RobsYourUncle

greendayedgehead said:


> THOSE WERE GROOMSMEN :lmao :lmao





Vyed said:


> exactly. :lmao:lmao:lmao


Seriously? From my memory they were wearing like white orderly outfits...put it down to tiredness, my bad :lol


----------



## Ignoramus

The Eddie bit in the introduction made my eyes water for literally a full minute. The only other moments I fucking loved and marked for were seeing Stephanie (yes), J.B.L delivering that clothesline, and Punk showing who is the best in the motherfucking world, a thing I have personally known for years now.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni

1) great to see dx...then when hhh and hbk brought out the othr 3 guys...i was lik OMG OMG OMG...i think thats the first time all 5 members being in the same ring right? such a great segment...funnt when michaels mentioned how he should go back to church...AGAIN lol

2) the rock ripped daniel bryan....froddo and umpa lumpa...how rock jus makes ur day lol

3) stephanie was on point defis.....good to see hhh and lesnar confront each other

4) it was soooo frggin good to see taker and kane back with each other again...double chokeslam and tombstone was the best. my fave bit for me was when they posed with each other at the end....man i wanna see them more often lik that

5) see this is what i wanted...the rock or whatever legend to mix in with other superstars...him beating up the big show was great...then rock amped himslf as if he was goldberg or batista lol. so suprised with cm punk tho...really suprised

couldnt hav been a better episode....altho i wish stone cold was there..i was so gutted when i read on this forum that he wasnt on


----------



## RKO85

Rankles75 said:


> Probably been said several times in this thread but Steph looked amazing last night and her segment with Heyman was one of the highlights of the show imo. Would be great to see her back in a full-time (or at least fairly regular) role either as a heel manager or GM. She certainly would have been a far better choice than AJ for the Raw job....


I agree Stephanie would've been a way better choice heck put my girl Eve as GM. I am sick of AJ.


----------



## Jammy

Mae Young's son should debut as a wrestler, what a gimmick that would be.


----------



## WelshMizfit

MIZ! MIZ! MIZ! MIZ!


----------



## sbuch

The Rock's sell on that GTS made it look like the greatest of all time


----------



## Brye

I don't understand the people saying Rock 'buried' Bryan. You guys act like no one is allowed to insult another person these days without 'burying' them. Yet it's how feuds work and heat is gained. Everyone always talks about how they hate how Cena is always respectful and such. Well if there wasn't insulting in pro wrestling, you'd be seeing a whole lot more of that.


----------



## KO Bossy

Brye said:


> I don't understand the people saying Rock 'buried' Bryan. You guys act like no one is allowed to insult another person these days without 'burying' them. Yet it's how feuds work and heat is gained. Everyone always talks about how they hate how Cena is always respectful and such. Well if there wasn't insulting in pro wrestling, you'd be seeing a whole lot more of that.


Seriously, people throw around the 'b' word so often when they have absolutely no idea what it means.

Want to see a burial? Look at Jack fucking Swagger.


----------



## Brye

KO Bossy said:


> Seriously, people throw around the 'b' word so often when they have absolutely no idea what it means.
> 
> Want to see a burial? Look at Jack fucking Swagger.


EXACTLY. What happened to Jack Swagger last night was a burial. Rock insulting DB isn't even close.


----------



## WelshMizfit

Swagger being squashed by that fat, gyrating idiot is utterly ridiculous. But Miz won


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

I don't think brian got buried at all. I actually think it helped him. He had a great promo with the rock and now will get media exposure with the whole Charlie sheen summer slam angle. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Kenny

Read this on a youtube video:

Look up CM Punks cult of personality and see the date it was uploaded (27th July). Punk turned heel exactly 1 year after he debuted that theme. Coincidence, not really, Living Colour licensed WWE that song for a year and now that the year﻿ is up, expect a new theme


----------



## Shazayum

Back to This Fire Burns?


----------



## Jammy

This fire _still_ burns? Was an awesome theme. Maybe something new, just hope its not The Final Countdown.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Brye said:


> I don't understand the people saying Rock 'buried' Bryan. You guys act like no one is allowed to insult another person these days without 'burying' them. Yet it's how feuds work and heat is gained. Everyone always talks about how they hate how Cena is always respectful and such. Well if there wasn't insulting in pro wrestling, you'd be seeing a whole lot more of that.


People were all over Twitter bitching about that. When did fans become so sensitive? This is exactly why Im glad I stayed away from the internet last night.


----------



## FightingIrishMan

why did rock attack big show, big show aint done fuck all on rock, wwe been confusing, it was okay for cena to AA rock but not for Punk to give rock a GTS?


----------



## paulborklaserheyma

It's probably just me, but I really think all those stars coming back were overkill.
There were just too many of them.


----------



## Choke2Death

FightingIrishMan said:


> why did rock attack big show, big show aint done fuck all on rock, wwe been confusing, it was okay for cena to AA rock but not for Punk to give rock a GTS?


The difference is, The Rock and Cena already had a rivalry started. They were verbally attacking each other for the entire build-up and everybody was just waiting for the first physical attack. With Punk, Rock just said "I'm going against the champion at the Rumble." and Punk basically said "Okay", then at the end of the night, when Rock was helping him and Cena against the big bad Show, Punk suddenly came in and attacked Rock. Also, when Cena AAed Rock, he waited for Rock to clean house against Miz and Riley, rather than interfere in the middle of the fight and "save" the heels.


----------



## arcslnga

Choke2Death said:


> The difference is, The Rock and Cena already had a rivalry started. They were verbally attacking each other for the entire build-up and everybody was just waiting for the first physical attack. With Punk, Rock just said "I'm going against the champion at the Rumble." and Punk basically said "Okay", then at the end of the night, when Rock was helping him and Cena against the big bad Show, Punk suddenly came in and attacked Rock. Also, when Cena AAed Rock, he waited for Rock to clean house against Miz and Riley, rather than interfere in the middle of the fight and "save" the heels.


Not sure Cena would have helped if Rock was getting beat down though. (kayfabe)


----------



## TOM MADISON

As many said, from episode 1001 and on... I don't think they ae gonna survive the 3 hours stretch.


----------



## Jingoro

i found brock running in and attacking triple h the most exciting moment of the night. i genuinely got pumped up when that happened and wanted him to seriously kick triple h's ass, lol. anyone else find the whole heyman saying "you'll raise your children..." and then triple h and later steph attacking him for basically saying nothing at all a huge stretch? he said nothing and they went ape shit on him. 
also, i get bugged by little things that don't make sense in wwe when you think about them. cena got knocked out by the big show and miraculously a few moments later is filled with energy and counters the go-to-sleep with a stf. compare that to later the rock getting clotheslined by punk and being so fucked up by that basic regular move that he does get hit with the go-to-sleep. so how does that make sense? not to mention rock was 100% fresh while cena just had a match. it's the typical cena is on the verge of death one second and the next he's 200% stronger than ever before bullshit. he sucks and i hate him.
my only other comment is that lita looked fucking hot.


----------



## Regnes

King Kenny said:


> Read this on a youtube video:
> 
> Look up CM Punks cult of personality and see the date it was uploaded (27th July). Punk turned heel exactly 1 year after he debuted that theme. Coincidence, not really, Living Colour licensed WWE that song for a year and now that the year﻿ is up, expect a new theme


Living Colour has personally thanked CM Punk for using their song as his theme. Also why would they just suddenly decide to stop letting people feature their music? "I dunno guys, I don't want to promote our music too much, we might make a profit from it."


----------



## Panzer

All those legends and no Stone Cold.


----------



## wkdsoul

TOM MADISON said:


> As many said, from episode 1001 and on... I don't think they ae gonna survive the 3 hours stretch.


As with show 

1hour adverts. 
30 mins of recap. 
30 mins of Promos.  
30 mins of pluggin Tout/Twitter.
30 mins of wrestling (3 x 5 min squashes and 1xmin headliner).

lol.


----------



## Hennessey

I loved the show. A ton of stuff happened and last nights episode made me a fan of pro wrestling again. The HHH/Lesnar segment was awesome. I loved everything about it. This segment has won me over and I will order Summerslam now. The Rock being back was awesome. I loved Cena/Punk, even if it was short. The night ended in a great and surprising way. Nobody expected that to happen. Christian and the Miz was a good match and the Miz is the new intercontinental champion. And finally I loved having Undertaker and Kane back as brothers of destruction.


----------



## AEA

Awesome Show but now what I have a feeling next week is gonna be bad because I just dont think they can fill 3 hours without alot of fuckery


----------



## the modern myth

I really enjoyed the show. We had a party while watching it and I was fucking ruined by the main event. I can't wait for next Monday. It's going to be great; I want to see what Punk has to say. I reckon it's time for a pipebomb.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Mixed feelings on the show.

Mostly overbooked and it seemed to just be a _"throw legends at segments and hope they stick"_. DX promo took way too much time for what it was. AJ/Bryan was decent, but it could have been done so much better. Was pretty disappointed in that. CM Punk's heel turn was well done, especially in the light of being overshadowed.. makes sense for the character to have that much conflict over what to do. Rock/Punk will be great for Punk's credibility.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

Now onto next week! They still have lots of stuff to go into 3 hours if you ask me.

The Whole Cm Punk heel turn angle - he will get one or two good long promos on it.

Big Show and John Cena - some match involving these two.

Brock and HHH - Another awesome feud and Heyman is the best heel manager around who is the reason this feud is really interesting. This feud was actually a dream match for many people and now its happening. A Segment/Promo on this

Dolph Ziggler vs Chris Jericho - this feud needs time as it is building up a new main eventer, it is pretty much a bit lower version of HBK vs Y2J.

AJ the new general manager! I'm guessing she will make divas more relevant.

Tag team division - now that they're actually bothering with the tag-team division, they will have a match and a segment to.

Smackdown superstars and squash matches - this will make up the rest of the time.

...and how could i forget, DANIEL BRYAN! His feud with Charlee Sheen and his anger over not getting married. It will be fun to see how The GM AJ deals with him.

So yeah, lots of cool stuff if you ask me.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

On a side note, while I'm a huge Bryan mark the segment with Punk and Rock really shows how far Bryan has come on the mic because just a few months ago he would have been chewed up in that segment. He still has a ways to go just to compete with Punk, let alone Rock (though no one is on that level), but it's good to see his progression to this point.


----------



## Billy Kidman

King Kenny said:


> Read this on a youtube video:
> 
> Look up CM Punks cult of personality and see the date it was uploaded (27th July). Punk turned heel exactly 1 year after he debuted that theme. Coincidence, not really, Living Colour licensed WWE that song for a year and now that the year﻿ is up, expect a new theme


...and you know what Punk's theme was at the time of his infamous snake promo?






:cool2


----------



## DNoD

Billy Kidman said:


> ...and you know what Punk's theme was at the time of his infamous snake promo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cool2


I have always loved that theme! PLEAAASSEEEE USE ITT Punk!


----------



## TheF1BOB

The Rock on this show looked his best by FAR since returning last February.

Shame he's gone for a little while now.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Where was Edge?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

He was at home on the edge of his seat.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The-Rock-Says said:


> He was at home on the *edge* of his seat.


8*D


----------



## sharkboy22

I have mixed feelings about RAW 1000th. The only thing that really came out of this is a potential Rock/Puk feud which I am excited for as the WWE may not have to be politically correct with Punk as they were with Cena. The only shitty thing that could come out of a Rock/Punk match for the title is Rock winning the belt. Oh and Rocky316AE, don't even bother to quote this and go on to tell me how much of a great moment it would be if Rock wins the title. Just don't. Just shut the fuck up and go hide in your Rock hole filled with all yor Rock posters.

Anyway, as I was saying this RAW sucked major ass. All the WWE was doing was just throwing out these legends and just hoping nostalgia does it all. The pacing was so off. We open with, as expected, as a corny DX segment. From there we went to a 6 man tag match no one cared about. At least it furthered Ziggler/Jericho but I think it got overshadowed by everythig else. The they tried to cram as much legends as possible into one segment with that AJ/Layla thing. I can't remember much but the wedding sucked. Oh My God, one of the worst weddings ever in WWE history (not that they're any good to begin with). And just what the heck is up with WWE trying to give AJ yes? Fuck, I dind't want to believe it but damn maybe WWE does want to bury D-Bryan. They're going as far as to strip him of his own creations? "Yes" was his thing not AJ's. And why the fuck are they showing all this interest in AJ all of a sudden? Good Lord, I hope her being GM is a joke.

I wasn't expecting much wrestling from this RAW but the segments were terrible. That and the commercial breaks every 5 minutes just ruined my viewing experience. I wonder if next week is going to feature as much commercial breaks. I know this past MOnday RAW was a different RAW, a tribute to past legends and the honoring of such a feat (1000 episodes) but WWE proved they really don't know what the fuck to do with 3 hours as the first hour was filler, the second hour was meh, the last hour was meh except for the final closing minutes which were "Holy shit". So basically, it was like a 2 hour RAW except for an additional filler of an hour.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Sharkboy moaning again. 

I can't wait for your reaction when Rock pins Punk at the Rumble. Oh the meltdown.


----------



## Lm2

all i thought was when punk hit the rock, that the glass was going shatter and we would see steve austin come out to a huge pop and finally have the epic feud with CM Punk but nope were stuck with a potential rock/punk feud.


----------



## Allen_ECW Champion

definitly Entire DX Reunion,it never gets old...specially with new age outlaws on microphone...
and the rock,punk,daniel promo was awesome too...when the rock bashed daniel


----------



## murder

sharkboy22 said:


> Anyway, as I was saying this RAW sucked major ass. All the WWE was doing was just throwing out these legends and just hoping *nostalgia* does it all.


Which is the whole point of a 1000th episode celebration/reunion show you know. 

Besides they built up their next three major shows: SSlam (Brock/HHH), Rumble (Punk/Rock) and mania (Cena/Rock) as well as next weeks Raw.


----------



## KO Bossy

sharkboy22 said:


> Anyway, as I was saying this RAW sucked major ass. All the WWE was doing was just throwing out these legends and just hoping nostalgia does it all. The pacing was so off. We open with, as expected, as a corny DX segment. From there we went to a 6 man tag match no one cared about. At least it furthered Ziggler/Jericho but I think it got overshadowed by everythig else. The they tried to cram as much legends as possible into one segment with that AJ/Layla thing. I can't remember much but the wedding sucked. Oh My God, one of the worst weddings ever in WWE history (not that they're any good to begin with). *And just what the heck is up with WWE trying to give AJ yes? Fuck, I dind't want to believe it but damn maybe WWE does want to bury D-Bryan. They're going as far as to strip him of his own creations? "Yes" was his thing not AJ's. *And why the fuck are they showing all this interest in AJ all of a sudden? Good Lord, I hope her being GM is a joke.


I have a real big problem with the highlighted portion, I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed this. It was pretty obvious at WM that Bryan was supposed to get embarrassed, but then he did something that Vince absolutely hates-he got over with the crowd by himself and with no help from the Fed. So its bad enough that AJ is playing anchor and weighing down this whole feud, overshadowing both the challenger AND the WWE champion, but now they're trying to strip Bryan of his identity by taking away the catchphrase that HE created, that is associated with HIS character, and giving it to someone else? What the fuck?

Why does AJ have any reason to chant yes? Bryan does-he claimed that when in the Yes Lock, if the Referee asked his opponent if they wanted to submit, they'd shout "YES". See that makes sense. AJ just seems like one of those douchebag kids in elementary school who hears someone else make a joke, steals it and tries to make it their own. Makes me want to punch her. What, its not enough that you're kayfabe running the show and your presence in a non-wrestling role when previously you were just a valet means more than the WWE Title and champion, you now have to rip off other peoples' shticks to get yourself over? 

I'll ask it again, is AJ going to be headlining PPVs? Is she going to be a #1 merchandise seller? Is she going to be one of the top main event stars who is going to help carry the company? Is she going to be selling out arenas for Raw? Is she going to be the focus of the biggest feud in the company? No? Then why is she getting so much fucking attention? Its unwarranted and its unnecessary.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

KO Bossy said:


> I have a real big problem with the highlighted portion, I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed this. It was pretty obvious at WM that Bryan was supposed to get embarrassed, but then he did something that Vince absolutely hates-he got over with the crowd by himself and with no help from the Fed. So its bad enough that AJ is playing anchor and weighing down this whole feud, overshadowing both the challenger AND the WWE champion, but now they're trying to strip Bryan of his identity by taking away the catchphrase that HE created, that is associated with HIS character, and giving it to someone else? What the fuck?
> 
> Why does AJ have any reason to chant yes? Bryan does-he claimed that when in the Yes Lock, if the Referee asked his opponent if they wanted to submit, they'd shout "YES". See that makes sense. AJ just seems like one of those douchebag kids in elementary school who hears someone else make a joke, steals it and tries to make it their own. Makes me want to punch her. What, its not enough that you're kayfabe running the show and your presence in a non-wrestling role when previously you were just a valet means more than the WWE Title and champion, you now have to rip off other peoples' shticks to get yourself over?
> 
> I'll ask it again, is AJ going to be headlining PPVs? Is she going to be a #1 merchandise seller? Is she going to be one of the top main event stars who is going to help carry the company? Is she going to be selling out arenas for Raw? Is she going to be the focus of the biggest feud in the company? No? Then why is she getting so much fucking attention? Its unwarranted and its unnecessary.


divas that accompanied superstars have always adapted their moves, its nothing new. Lita adapted the twist of fate from Matt Hardy, Chyna the pedigree from Triple-H, etc. The only difference is, AJ stole a catchphrase instead of a finisher. It doesn't mean they're trying to take it away from the Superstar.


----------



## Ferocious Banger

Am I the only one who thinks that the Rock is not the Rock we know?I mean he doesnt even wear the sunglasses.He takes long breaks ebetween lines in his promos too!


----------



## harlemheat

The-Rock-Says said:


> He was at home on the edge of his seat.


that gif though lmao


----------



## THANOS

Jammy said:


> This fire _still_ burns? Was an awesome theme. Maybe something new, just hope its not The Final Countdown.


Why would he change it to Bryan Danielson's old theme?  I don't think you have to worry about that. If anyone should get that theme it's Bryan when he eventually turns face.

If Punk changes his theme at all, it's going to be to this:


----------



## Fightme

Believe it or not, my favourite was Brock / Triple H / Stephanie / Paul Heyman, it was really exciting. When Steph had Heyman on the floor and Brock's music came on, he looked furious, it was great. Only disappointment was how Lesnar was made to look like a complete pussy, again. He was thrown out of the ring in a matter of seconds. 

I wasn't happy with the amount of the adverts, it was completely pathetic. The whole Rock / Punk promo after the wedding was good, can't wait to see the whole build up to Royal Rumble and then WM.

DX part was of course great. X Pac was clearly on drugs.

It was good to see Lita again, along with the APA. I would really like to see JBL back in WWE, he's a great heel. It's a shame both Hardy boys are in TNA now otherwise I'm sure they would have appeared.

One thing I don't understand though, why didn't Austin or Randy Orton appear? Apparently Austin's making a film, I'm sure he could have gotten one night off. Doesn't Orton live in St Louis? Would have been great for him.

Also it's kinda annoying that Jericho is just a midcard WWE wrestler now. He's easily capable of holding the WHC, or being involved in a storyline for it, but they always make him lose. Sheamus? Really? I'd love to see Y2J hold the Championship again. 
Or I think they should introduce people like Orton, Triple H, Christian, Jericho into some sort of storyline for the Intercontinental championship as that title is a failure now, being the champion is nothing.


----------



## #Mark

I just hope that the outcome of all this is not Rock/Cena again. I'd be much happier if Rock wins the belt and feuds with anyone else. 

Also, Punk's heel turn has opened up an array of possibilities for him. He's in a much better spot now than he was as a babyface.. 

He's going from feuding with heels that he's bigger than like Del Rio, Ziggler, Bryan to feuding with Cena, Rocky, and a potential Austin match has a lot more ground now that he's turned. If anything, a heel turn is great for his career.


----------



## Duke Silver

THANOS said:


> If Punk changes his theme at all, it's going to be to this:


I would be happy with 'This Fire Burns', but Punk returning with 'Miseria Cantare' would be unreal.


----------



## Rocky Mark

I gotta sat Thanos , that theme doesn't fit punk at all 

i've always thought Godsmack's "I Stand Alone" would be a perfect theme for a wrestler with Punk's persona , but one could only dream


----------



## Honey Bucket

I'd take that 'Miseria Cantare' theme any day over some third-rate post grunge/alt-metal band. Would be an awesome entrance, if done correctly with the right lighting and on-stage graphics.

EDIT: However, if he keeps the Living Color song then I wouldn't object. I read somewhere though that WWE only have permission to use it for one year.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

He's not changing his theme now, I don't think.


----------



## Duke Silver

Either way, I just want another Snake promo.


----------



## Haitch

what the fuck is a SNAKE promo?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Why would Punk change his theme? COP fits him beautifully.

And he hasn't had it that long compared to others and their themes.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

He should come out with "Baby, Baby"


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Billy Kidman said:


> ...and you know what Punk's theme was at the time of his infamous snake promo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cool2


Sounds like a remix of the Terminator movie theme.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

The Rock saved this horrible show


----------



## sharkboy22

The-Rock-Says said:


> Sharkboy moaning again.
> 
> I can't wait for your reaction when Rock pins Punk at the Rumble. Oh the meltdown.


You know it's amazing. I rarely bitch about shit but the few moments that I do, I'm this big moaner. But yes there will be a meltdown if Rock pins Punk because Rock has no fucking business holding a WWE championship in 2012.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

sharkboy22 said:


> You know it's amazing. I rarely bitch about shit but the few moments that I do, I'm this big moaner. But yes there will be a meltdown if Rock pins Punk because Rock has no fucking business holding a WWE championship in 2012.


Oh I can't wait. It'll be wonderful.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

sharkboy22 said:


> You know it's amazing. I rarely bitch about shit but the few moments that I do, I'm this big moaner. But yes there will be a meltdown if Rock pins Punk because Rock has no fucking business holding a WWE championship in 2012.


You're right but Rock has business holding a WWE championship in 2013.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

sharkboy22 said:


> You know it's amazing. I rarely bitch about shit but the few moments that I do, I'm this big moaner. But yes there will be a meltdown if Rock pins Punk because Rock has no fucking business holding a WWE championship in 2012.


Too bad, so sad.

Get ready.










Not 2012, but 2013. lolz.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Once Rock wins that title, he's throwing it in the trash and bringing out a new one. Mark my words, bitches.


----------



## Choke2Death

The Rock pinning CM Punk at the Rumble will be iconic. I can hardly wait until 2013, thanks to The Rock's announcement.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

i don't see what would be so 'iconic' about Rock pinning Punk?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

This place will have some 'iconic' rants and mark wars when it happens.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I hope they didn't take away the WWE intro, I really liked it, but there was a new one. 






Always gets me pumped before a show. lol


----------



## Choke2Death

Shawn Morrison said:


> i don't see what would be so 'iconic' about Rock pinning Punk?


Like said, the rants in this forum will be awesome. Not to mention, I like The Rock and don't like CM Punk.


----------



## ChrisK

I will say this - whether *we* liked it or not, I guarantee very few casual fans who just 'checked back in' for the event will have seen anything to convince them to stick around.

I think the only 'wow' moments that might have gripped a casual are the Lesnar/Trips segment, The Rock/CM Punk/Cena stuff maybe, and perhaps the Lita/Heath Slater segment... that's about it. I can't say that the rest of it seemed like the kind of thing a mid-20 year old Attitude Era fan would have said "Fuck yeah, I'm watching WWF again" to.


----------



## Green Light

Nah ll the old Attitude Era fans will tune in next week to see RockyGOAT get his revenge on that evil, black-hearted, godless heathen known as CM Punk but once they realise he isn't there they will tune out and forget about it forever.


----------



## Brye

Modding is going to fucking suck come January. :lmao

Regardless of who wins, shit is going down. Gonna be bitchfest '13.


----------



## Pari Marshall

Hmm, just watched this (DVR'd). A few thoughts:

- Not only is AJ NOT marrying D-Bry, she's the new Raw GM. ME GUSTA. As for those complaining... :troll Problem? I personally loved the swerve. Actually looking forward to the next Raw.

- LITA! And APA! And ALL THE LEGENDS. :mark: It says something about a crowd when the APA gets the biggest pop of the night. :damn

- Brothers of Destruction reunite? Pari approves.

- Punk turning Heel?! :yes Again, ME GUSTA. However, this means he will lose the title at Summerslam, because that's how the WWE fucking operates. fpalm

All in all, I liked it. Yes, it was missing Austin, but knee surgery and such. Who knows, maybe we'll see Austin sometime later. Calm your tits.


----------



## Necramonium

When i saw this:










i was like, really? REALLY WWE? Advertising DURING the show now as well?

:miz


----------



## Bubzeh

Would make more sense of having Rock lose at the Rumble, only for him to be a surprise 30th entrant and win the Rumble.


----------



## ChrisK

Necramonium said:


> When i saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was like, really? REALLY WWE? Advertising DURING the show now as well?
> 
> :miz


Oh look, here's Hornswoggle to give out some brawlingsrhvdf;vhlehgdlf dolls. COMMERCIALISM!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Hoping Punk will be champ until the Rumble and then moves on to a Mania program with Austin


----------



## just1988

Necramonium said:


> When i saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was like, really? REALLY WWE? Advertising DURING the show now as well?
> 
> :miz


*WWE have advertised during shows for years. I remember Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole harping on about what subway they had in front of them and when Tazz used JR's jar of M&M's (or was it Skittles?) to smash over Holly's head in some hardcore match.*


----------



## joshman82

The-Rock-Says said:


> Once Rock wins that title, he's throwing it in the trash and bringing out a new one. Mark my words, bitches.


more than likely. as long as it isnt that piece of crap that has been floating around the internet


----------



## dxbender

just1988 said:


> *WWE have advertised during shows for years. I remember Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole harping on about what subway they had in front of them and when Tazz used JR's jar of M&M's (or was it Skittles?) to smash over Holly's head in some hardcore match.*


Exactly.

And the companies are paying to advertise on WWE. They can advertise however they want. That company just decided to advertise by having someone on screen do something.

More recent ones include when WWE advertises their 7/11 slurpees, they advertise 7/11 by having those cups with them at ringside for a few weeks. And when WWE had commercial free Raw, they still had to advertise, but just didn't have commercials(they had KFC buckets and stuff near the announce table).

Dont know the exact price, but I'm guessing the price is around $100,000 for a 30 second commercial slot during Raw. WWE prob gets like 50% of that profit, so getting $50,000 for each ad they have on the show is alot.


----------



## TKOK

I somehow missed the sonic one but WWE has done stuff like that for a while.


----------



## ecabney

JoseBxNYC said:


> Hoping Punk will be champ until the Rumble and then moves on to a Mania program with Austin


Punk is not holding the strap for a year +, and he's definitely not beating Cena in Cena's hometown.


----------



## Camoron

Necramonium said:


> When i saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was like, really? REALLY WWE? Advertising DURING the show now as well?
> 
> :miz

















Couldn't find any other videos of it but they've done this for years and years. Eating Subway subs at the commentary table, eating Taco Bell, etc. Skittles one is just a plug but had to include it because it's awesome.


----------



## grasscity

LOL man. I never thought i'd say this but rock was funny as hell in the segment with bryan. Bryan was great to LOL. Even punk was good how he was just standing their not knowing what to think.

Where has this been the last six months ? Great segment but just reminds me of how much booking has screwed punk and bryan IMO and made them unlikable because their characters are shit

Btw i hate aj........ The main reason i stopped watching was because of the aj love triangle..... now thats over lets book punk and bryan like they should be..... i'd really like that.


----------



## Necramonium

Camoron said:


> Couldn't find any other videos of it but they've done this for years and years. Eating Subway subs at the commentary table, eating Taco Bell, etc. Skittles one is just a plug but had to include it because it's awesome.


I don't mind advertising for a product, like the skittle ones, it's just pleasing the advertisers who paid them big bucks to showcase their crap. But how they did it with Lawler was just over the top. They brought out a actual waitress.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Skittles one always kills me :lol


----------



## ice_edge

*Wow very interesting. It was a bit different then I imagined but none the less....good raw with some fun and some intensity there. 

Was awesome to see Brock back to kick some ass. We need more intense guys like that to draw us in. 

Hahah will not forget when HHH asked if there was more of them...for some reason I truly marked like crazy. One of my favorite moments in that show. 

Was good to see Bad Ass Billy Gun in that ring. 

Enjoyed the Daddy's Little Princess/HHH/Heyman/Brock bit a lot as I said. Can't wait for SmS. This is the exact the thing that we want to see. Well established stars in the ring brawling. Missed these brawls that truly mattered. 

AJ wedding was pretty much what you thought it would be. LOL it's not like these weddings have a high success rates. But it was still good that she said no with no unneeded interferences. 

As far as GM thing goes since it has been predicted here it was not a shocker and either way still wouldn't be. They need to keep things crazy like that. We are not suppose to read AJ correctly so that's a good thing. Don't turn her to heel just yet. Just let her do these crazy things. Will be interesting to see her with a power position which of course will most likely lead to a feud with Vickie who will want to steal that spot. 

The whole Legends vs some a heel has been done before with Jericho. Just needed to say that. A bit of a yawn fest but it was awesome to see Lita in action. She looks in perfect shape. 

The Rock was kinda a bit off for some reason. Is it just me or he's kinda a bit less in some areas? It's as if I could have waited till SvS for his return and RR announcement. 

Still was interesting o finally see him interact with Punk and DB. I'm sure many have waited for those confrontations for over a year now. 

So why did Punk turn? Wasn't it a bit to soon? Is his run ending one year later when he really was at his tweener peak? 

Taker....well why is he still almost bold? Isn't it time to grow some hair for upcoming WM?...yes many thoughts and interesting on booking part. Can't wait for 1001 to see the direction this company takes now. 

P.S also stop whining about this live advertisement folks. It's not like it actually matters and it's not news. Movies and TV shows have done this for ages. It's not to much. It's just good business for good ol' Vinnie Mac just like about everything else they do. 

So business and not personal so don't take it to heart:cool2. *


----------



## R'Albin

Just me who really fancies a subway now?


----------



## GreazTaker

Good raw, glad punk didn't drop the title to cena, seeds for punk vs rock have been set! Cant wait! It will own cena vs rock


----------



## ConnyB

Was a above average RAW, but was rife with tine wasting segments, but I really didn't expect anything else.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

What the hell?


----------

